# Anyone starting to set up the process of EGG SHARING? If so come join me 8 BFP's



## scerena

:hi: ladies...

I am currently in the process of setting up egg sharing. I have been ttc for years- tried clomid, had a lap/ovarian drilling and hysteroscopy done in jan' 12. Now I am on my final round of injectables in my tww, egg sharing is my last option.

I have always wanted to egg share since my mums neighbour did (she has twin girls) and she said it was the nicest most precious gift she could ever give to someone and to me that is exactly how I feel- there is nothing more precious that a lady could give to another lady...

My clinic's policy is two HIV tests 3 months apart so this is my only hold up- wish I knew this before as I would be doing egg share much sooner if I knew... Anyhow the next HIV test will be at the end of Jan 2013- they are going to find me a match in the meantime so hopefully we can get started ASAP!

I am hoping to find some ladies who are just beginning the process aswell to share my journey with :flower:

*kazza- *:happydance:
*wann- *:happydance:
*betty-  * :happydance:
*plex*
*4magpies- * :happydance:
*scerena- *:happydance:
*misszoie- *:happydance:
*lamara*
*Nlk- * :happydance:
*charlie- *:happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi 

Looks like we could be cycling together! 

I'm just waiting for my cystic fibrosis result and chromosome checks, then we will be matched up and then we will start in jan/feb time!


----------



## scerena

:hi: kazzab25 :)
Oooooh really would be great if we do end up cycling together :happydance:

Did you have to do 2 HIV tests? That's what my hold up is...

I went to counselling and it went really well- she kept saying I've been on quite a journey and it made me realise that I have!!

I go back on the 14th nov to hand in all the signed forms and get the rest of the tests done... 

I'm still hopeful to be one of them ladies who get pregnant just before Ivf!!

So have you been to many appointments etc??


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya

No we only needed one HIV test, did you have wait long for your other blood results? 

This is our first egg sharing ivf the others were NHS funded full cycles but at a different clinic. We had one tree hr appt, for scan, bloods, oh sample and meet with dr to discuss history. Once the lat bloods are in we will be matched and get going!


----------



## scerena

My clinic is so annoying they need 2 which have to be three months apart :grr: that's my whole hold up otherwise we would be starting sooner!

My amh come back in 5 days and the cmv or something not sure how long that took I done it a while ago...
Have you done your amh??

Sounds like you will be starting maybe even December? I heard they match you real quick :) hopefully I won't be too far behind you :)

I'm nt Eligable for nhs funding :( was there reasons why they were unsuccessful or was it just one of them things???
So you're all prepared for Ivf then :) you know the whole process etc :) 
Ill be pestering you for info :haha:


----------



## kazzab25

NHS funding system is so unfair!! 

You can pester as much as you like, I'm always happy to help, just be prepared for lots of scans and blood tests throughout especially with pcos as us pcos ladies are more susceptible to OHSS. 

My first amh came in at 45 which is high that was a year ago , this one was 18 came back in a few days. 

Know one has a reason for our failed cycles at the moment! 

Two HIV tests, I've nt heard that before!!


----------



## scerena

Thank you :) I am on my last inject cycle with loads of scans but I prepared for them to be more on Ivf oh and the bloods I never had to have blood tests so that will all be new to me :)

The the two HIV tests were policy at a couple of clinics I phoned but I hear mainly of one! Sucks my clinic has to be two :grr:

WOW 48 is HIGH! I don't know my number until my appointment all I know is its fine to egg share! How come AMH fluctuates soooo much???

Now you are doing egg share hopefully you will be given your precious bundle of joy- good things happen to good people and what you're doing is an amazing thing for another lady :hugs:
I really hope this is your last ever Ivf cycle!

Hoping your match will turn up real quick for you so you can get started :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks Hun, I hope this is the one for you too! I take a lot of pleasure knowing I will be helping someone else too! 

Not ure why the amh fluctuates so much, apparently 18 is normal


----------



## scerena

Yh my clinic said anything over 15 so it's good you are still normal :) 

I had my counselling appointment yesterday and it went really well :) I now have an appointment on the 14th to hand in the pack I was given an set it all up...
God there are soooo many consent forms aren't there lol!!

Hope you're doing fine Hun?


----------



## kazzab25

I've not looked at the millions of consent forms! I'm going to tackle that at the weekend! 

We had our counselling too and it really made us think of things from a different angle! Weird but good as I've never had counselling ! 

One week down out of 3 to 6 for the cystic fibrosis results!!!


----------



## scerena

Yh I'm going to try and do mine over the weekend too! There's sooooo much to sign :dohh:

I hope the tests come back real quickly on 3 weeks for you :hugs:

I think I had cmv- not sure what it was? Have you had that one???
Ill get the rest of my bloods done after my appointment next week...

Counselling is amazing isn't it :hugs: :hugs: a good chance to open up with everything and let your emotions out :)

So do you have anymore appointments coming up???

Are you on any meds to help you o in the meantime???


----------



## kazzab25

I'll dig the paperwork out for that one, I'm not sure there is a massive list of what they screen you for, I'll find it and pop it on over the weekend. 

Counselling was good! Never thought I'd say that!! 

No more appts until all bloods are back I think! You? 

I'm on metformin, meant to help with egg quality amonst other things for pcos sufferers acne excess hair and weight, only done a week so far though!


----------



## scerena

That's okay then a little break from appointments :)

I hand in my consent forms on weds then not sure if I have anymore appointments after that...

I know it is weird that we feel counselling is good! But it does show that we are ready for egg sharing :)

I was going to ask my fs for metformin next week as I won't be on injections anymore- I hope he gives it to me! How are you finding the side effects??


----------



## kazzab25

For me I have had slight nausea but nothing too bad the worst side affect for me is the gas! It's horrendous!! Today is the first day that I felt its eased off!! Hope it lasts! Ive heard lots of good things about metformin so I'm sticking with it! 

Let me know how your appt goes

I can't wait to get going now!


----------



## g3mz

hi ladies do you mind if i join you?
iv just started my second round of egg sharing but with a new clinic so i had to have all my bloods again and sounds like im just ahead of you.
a little about me im 26 and have 2 children from a previous relationship
been ttc with my dh now for 3 years sinse he had a vasectomy reversal that left him with a low sperm count. 
i did an egg share cycle back in july which was a total nightmare due to my old clinic! my amh is only 13.59 lower than what is usually acceptable to egg share but they accepted me anyway, to cut the story short i only had 7 eggs 4 for my recipient and 3 for myself only one good enough for transfer i got my bfp but then sadly misscaried!
my new clinic are fab and suggested i give all my eggs away first cycle then they will give me one cycle to myself to give myself and the recipient the best possible chance! so im currently on bcp start injecting on decenber 23rd and egg collection around 21st january! unless i respond better this time and get a tidy number of eggs then i can go ahead and share then!!
only problem we are having now is dh latest sa showed no motile sperm :( so he now has to have another in a few weeks to see if theres any change!!
hope you are well ladies :flower:


----------



## scerena

:hi: af arrive tonight 3 days early :shrug: so I'm officially not ttc anymore as having no meds etc now...
So egg sharing is the only option left literally now :(

*kazza* I will definitely keep you updated with how it all goes Wednesday :) 

I am so glad that the metformin is starting to ease up on the side effects and glad you're sticking with it- I have herd good things also about met :)
I want to ask for some but are the bowel movements real bad like try said- just don't want to get them at work :haha:

*g3mz* :hi: welcome to the thread :) so how did you find the first egg sharing cycle???
Sorry about your loss :hugs: :hugs:
Your new clinic sounds like they have a very good plan for you :) 
Sorry about your oh's sample I hope this next one has motile sperm :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya! 

G3mz welcome! Sorry for your loss everything crossed ths time for you! Hopedh sample is better next time! 

Scerena how are you, my af showed yesterday too! Egg sharing for us! If we get bfp and the other lady it's a win win! 

I'm still waiting on bloods and my gp response I need to chase them up tomorrow!


----------



## scerena

*Kazza* :hi: hun :hugs:

So sorry af showed :hugs: horrible when you know its only egg sharing right?! I was so annoyed once mine showed, but it was the first time I didnt cry!

I had my appointment to day to hand in al our consent forms... All went well :) 
My amh level has to be above 15- mine was 35.05 (pmol/l) he said this was optimal fertility :) he recons I will produce loads of egges- probably too many so they are definately going to monitor me closely...

I asked what if I dont produce enough and he said I will- but just say I didnt then I get to carry on with the cycle and keep the eggs for myself at no extra cost :) I just hope everything goes smoothly so I produce enough eggs for the other lady also!

But yes, I have to have the rest of my bloods done in the meantime, they are going to also match me in the meantime...
When the hiv is done at the end of jan we can get started as he said they get the results real quick so hopefully around feb time maybe march at the very latest...

SORRY FOR THE ESSAY :haha:

Yes I would definately chase up your results hun! Is that all thats holding you up???
I think theyre sorting my gp side of things as I saw that on the form and he took them...

How are you feeling about everything???


----------



## kazzab25

Hey Hun how you doing? Thats great that they are going to start matching! I hate all the waiting around!! But on the up side, all bloods are back fine, I've just got to sort my oh bloods this week then start matching us in a couple of weeks hopefully! I'm hopeful we will get going end of dec or beginning of jan time! I hope! Still got o sort the blasted consent forms!!

That's great that you can also continue with re ivf if u don't produce many eggs ! With your amh I'm sure you will be fine!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: Hun :)
Me and oh might put off the egg sharing until later in the year as we have had massive improvement in his SA's-
0.5mil/ 28mil/ 15mil/ 34mil/ 41mil and now 71million :happydance:

We haven't tried naturally since my ovarian drilling so we want to give it a shot :)
My fs wouldn't prescribe me metformin so I'm going to ask the doc as it helps with pcos...

U am still going to do all the remaining tests so when we are ready we can get going right away! I despetately want a baby but me and oh think it's worth a shot trying naturally for a few more months as I haven't tried without meds since my op....

God the consen forms were a pain in the a*se!!! But they will help you do the parts you are not sure of :)

Brilliant news all your bloods came back fine :) And you can get going real soon :)

I'm still going to be on the thread and can't wait to follow your journey and I will still be updating with all the info we go through etc :)
It's great to be talking to someone who is going through the same process :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

We just booked on an open evening at a clinic to look at egg sharing. 

Probably starting cycling next year. So um hi. 

I'm 25, so is OH. He is fine, I'm riddled with problem. 

xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: 4magpies :)

Which clinic are you looking into??

Sorry you are having problems :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

CRGW in Cardiff is my favourite. 

Also going to look round London women's in Cardiff but I prefer what I've heard about CRGW at the moment. 

Just had our confirmation email though. It's all a bit scary. 

Just trying to research what blood tests are required for HEFA regs. 

xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies sorry been away! 

Scerena tats amazing news!!! Gradually got better and better! Naturally is worth a shot! Such good news! Deffo keep us posted on everything it's always nice to talk to the who no how your feeling and share experiences! 

4magpies good luck for egg sharing consultation? 

We had to have oh HIV done again as thy needed result split to show HIV 1 and 2 which shoud be back tomorrow or thurs then they will start matching us! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* great news :happydance: have they said when you are likely to start???
I had a talk with oh and I said I don't know how long I will cope naturally ttc so I might start feb/march ill see how I get on for a couple of months :)

Can't wait for you to be matched how exciting :happydance:

*4magpies* when is your open evening? It's exciting!!!

Blood tests- here are some-
HIV
Gonerreah 
Clamidia
CMV
Rubella
Blood group
Hep b
Hep c
AMH
Y deletion
Karoyotype
FSH
LH
E2
P4
Syphilis

Hope you can get started real soon :)


----------



## kazzab25

Scerena how's things Hun??


----------



## scerena

:hi: *kazza* I'm okay thank you :) how are you???

I'm getting my clamidiya and gonerreah tests done on Friday and will try and get the rest of my bloods taken next week (as had the main ones done for eligibility)

How's thing going with you? Any new appointments etc??

*4magpies* did you go to your open evening? Hope you're well?


----------



## StayPositive

Hi!

We are just starting the process of egg sharing at UHCW. We have been to our first counselling session, next one is on Tuesday. After that they will begin the testing I think. However, they have told us there is no waiting list for eggs in our area, so we may have to wait for someone to want my eggs. Didn't expect that!

We haven't been taken through what the process is as yet, so anything you can tell me about how it works would be appreciated. How long did it take you from first being referred for sharing, until the IVF actually started?

Thanks, and best of luck with all your journeys x


----------



## GemH

Hiya :) I hope u all don't mind me joining.. I've just been accepted at crm London for egg sharing, just waiting to be matched. Can't wait to get started. It's nice to talk to others around the same stage :) xx


----------



## scerena

:hi:

*staypositve* can't believe there is no waitin list for donar eggs where you are! Is there any other clinics near you?

Counselling is emotional isn't it :hugs:
I haven't actually started the Ivf process yet but I know once you're matched at my clinic after all the testing etc you get going :)

At my clinic you have to have two HIV tests 3 months apart- but some you only need one- that's the hold up for us- not due another HIV until end of jan...

Basically- it's like a normal Ivf cycle accept they will have you on higher doses of meds to get more eggs, they match your recipients cycle to yours and on egg retrieval you give half your eggs to the recipient :)

*GemH* :hi: welcome Hun :) so you've done all your testing and literally just waiting to be matched?? Did they say how long you should expect to be matched??
Gl it's very good to talk to others going through the same process :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies !! 

Seems we are all at the sand stages, I'm also waiting to be matched, I can't give much advice on the egg sharing scheme as I've not fine thus before, I can however with the ivf but as I've done this a few times now unfortunatly!!! 

Scerena, are you deffo proceeding with the process now it still thinking about naturally for a while? 

No spots for me was waiting for a letter from
Our gp which I've finally got. Emailed it to the hospital last night so now just waiting to be matched!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* well I'm confused and not sure what I am doing yet :dohh: but I do need to phone the clinic as I was meant to a few weeks ago for my nurses appointment...
I'm thinking around 2/3 months see how things go financially aswell :)

Yay just a match and you will get going how exciting! Hopefully January will be when you start :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: *kazza* any news on the match??? Hope you're well??

Hope all you other ladies are doing good? :hugs:

And MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone :)


----------



## GemH

Hi every1, I just realised I hadn't commented back, sorry.. I can never find a post after commenting, is there a way to book mark it or something? 

Anyway I had a call to say I'd been matched last week and I've got nurse planning appt and councilling 7th Jan.. Nervous and excited lol. Merry Xmas to u all xxxx


----------



## scerena

If you click on "user cp" on the top right hand corner of the page it takes you to all the threads that you commented on :hugs:

Wow not long at all then how exciting :wohoo: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS :happydance:


----------



## GemH

Thanks hun, I'm on my phone maybe that's why.. When I get home I'll go on laptop and do what u said. Thanku.

Yeah not long at all, I only waited a week for a match.. Looking forward to getting xmas over with now lol.

How r u getting on? I read earlier on the thread u were going to try naturally? Good luck hun xx


----------



## scerena

I'm trying naturally until it starts- I have my nurses appointment on jan 22nd for injection training (even though I've done injections)
Then they will get on and match me after my 2nd HIV test at the end of jan- so will probably start feb/march time :)

You must be sooooo excited!!! I can't wait to follow you ladies on your journey so come feb/march I know exactly what I am letting myself in for :)


----------



## GemH

That's good then, u can have a couple of months naturally then have the egg sharing ready in place incase u need it.. Good luck with it all hun xxx

I'm so excited but nervous too.. Can't wait to start! I'll make sure to keep u updated with how I get on xxx


----------



## scerena

I'm sure I will need it my cycle is looooong :dohh: it's nice to have it in place though :)

Yes please update every stage of the way :) I think I will feel exactly the same when its my turn to get started!!
Eeeeeeek :happydance: 

Hoping to see loads of 2013 babies on this thread :)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :wohoo:


----------



## kazzab25

I AM SO SORRY IVE NOT POSTED! Ive not been on much!

Happy new year!! 

Well we had a massive palava sorting OH hIV results, by about the 18th Dec that was sorted and they started matching and yesterday we found out we have been matched! So... we are waiting for a cal today to confirm where the other lady is in her cycle and then we will booked for a scan and go over the treatment plan! Cant Wait!!! 

How are you? 

Gem good news that you are matched!! Your due back on the 7th? Whats the plan that day?


----------



## scerena

That's okay Hun :) HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALSO :)

Wow not long at all then and you will be started :happydance:
Bet you can't wait to get started and fantastic news about the match :)
How are they matching your cycles? They are using my cycle to go from and will use provera to induce my af... I know some use bcp don't they but they are just making her cycle sync mine as I'm really irregular :dohh:

I'm good thanks can't wait until the 22nd so can get started in feb sometime hopefully :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya, feb will fly round Hun. 

They are going to see if af shows up before next thurs. if it does then I start the pill on day 2 and if not I go for a scan and go from there. the idea of pill is to synchronise both me and the other lady.


----------



## scerena

I hope that feb flies round Im soooo ready to get started like now lol! When af showed I thought no more natural- im obviously not ovulating so I neeeeeed to get going with the ivf...

Yeh I thought I would use the pill- I found that a bit weird that they havent told me too... So how long roughly will you be doing the pill for before stimming starts???


----------



## kazzab25

2-3 weeks then down reg for one week, last cycle I had I had to down reg for 2 weeks! Preying af shows quickly!!


----------



## GemH

Hiya both :) Sorry I haven't been on either! Sounding good kezza, ur well on ur way to that bfp woop! Not long until u start.

Scerena feb will come quickly even though it won't feel like it, I thought its took ages since my 1st consultation but looking back its gone quickly.

With me I'm not sure what's going on, I've got nurse planning Monday but don't know whether I'll need the pill or whether I'll be on long or short protocol. Af arrived yesterday so if the pill is needed looks like I won't be able to start until next month. But some people have said they don't always put u on the pill and can start u straight on cd20 or 21 but I haven't got a clue lol. I emailed them yday to let them know af is here and she said thanks and that they are in the process of organising my treatment.. So I'll see Monday I suppose.

Good luck to both of you.. Keep me updated xx


----------



## scerena

*GemH* good luck for Monday hopefully they will start you off in cd20 :) 

*kazza* I hope your af shows ASAP!!! So end jan things will be movin along nicely :)

I went to get my bloods drawn today but couldn't go can't find none of my forms! I left a message at the clinic for some more by haven't heard back- I'm annoyed as the whole egg sharing pack has gone missing :dohh:


----------



## kazzab25

Oh that's a nightmare!


----------



## kazzab25

Af shown up we are off and rolling now! 

How are you?


----------



## Plex

Hiya everyone :hi: can I join too? :)
Im just in the process of booking my chromosome tests then when the results come back if alls ok - onto egg sharing for me :happydance: lolol 
Hope eveyones doing well xx


----------



## GemH

Hi plex it's exciting starting out isn't it :) when have you got the testing? 

Excellent kazza, so do you start pill day 2? 

How are you getting on scerena?

For me, I've been put on long protocol and start down regs on 23rd... Just over a week to go, excited and nervous xxx


----------



## Plex

Gem- oooo id be excited too!! not long left at all for u :D How long has it taken4 u to get things moving?
Im waiting for someone at the hospital to give me a date, so hopefully not too long, only problem is that the results take up to 6months to come back :(


----------



## GemH

I know it seems to have come round quickly now.. Had my 1st consultation 16th November.. Was accepted and matched in December. So only a couple of months.
6 months? That's a long time how come its so long? They did tell me 6 months for a getting a match but I got 1 in a week so I was shocked! I think most clinics have to give a longer time scale to cover theirselves xxx I hope you ain't waiting that long


----------



## Plex

Wow that was quick!! :) Yeah they said 6 months for the chromosome test only - really hope its ok and quicker than that cos its a long time to be worryin about the results lolol Dont know how much of a waiting list there is here - hopefully i wont be waiting too long :) Although it always takes ages for anyone at the hospital to reply to me an thats annoying lolol I hope theyre just coverin themselves too just in case xx 

What will u be u taking for the ivf? xx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* :happydance: that is great news :) can't wait to follow your journey!! 

*gem* gl with your journey too :) can wait for all the updates :)

*plex* :hi: welcome :)

I managed to get my bloods done so just waiting on my nurse consult on 22nd that's it really I have no updates at all BORING lol!


----------



## Plex

Heya Scerena :) Is ur appointment on the 22nd to go through ur results? If so good luck :D xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: plex :)
It's nurses appointment for injection training and then after that I will be matched- I've already been accepted and done most of my blood work I just had a few left to do :)


----------



## Plex

:) exciting!! do u know what meds u'll be on yet too? Thats really good most is done - im looking forward to reading everyones experiences whilst im waiting.....impatiently lol x


----------



## scerena

*plex* I haven't a clue what meds I am doing yet... I done Menopur on my previous medicated cycle but haven't a clue what they will us on my Ivf cycle yet... I guess I will find out real soon :)

What clinic are you at?


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Welcome plex! 

Started the pill day 2, should be getting a call soon for down reg date scan on the 1.2.13

We had to wait three weeks for chromosome tests. 

Scerena, not long and things will start moving! 

Gem, very exciting!!


----------



## Plex

Im really excited for all u girls starting so soon too - bet it still feels ages away though. 
Scerena - Im at UHCW. Well uve only got just over a week till ur nurses appointment - do u have a date to start treatment yet/have u been matched? 
Kazzab - wow u'll be doing ur ivf before u know it :) Three weeks is really good for the tests to come back in - hope mine are that quick, if i can ever get an appointment to have them done that is :)
Im still pretty much in the dark about everything the process involves so I'll enjoy reading everyones experiences, 
I appologise in advance if I ask loads of questions lol xxx


----------



## scerena

*kazzab* that is great news Hun :happydance: things are just around the corner for you right now how exciting :)

I hope things move quickly now :) just hopin I have now had all my bloods done and the nurse didn't forget any :dohh:

I have to have my chlamydia and gonnoreah done at my nurse appointment then that is it- an my 2nd HIV!
What are you Stimming with?

*plex* thanks Hun :) I haven't been matched yet- my clinic said they match real quick so when I have my nurses appointment I will have my 2nd HIV test done and matched in the meantime while the results come back :)

Do you have all the forms for your blood tests yet? Mine also came back very quick- I'm sure yours will too :)

Ask as many questions as you like Hun :) you should get a pack also which explains everything step by step :)


----------



## Plex

Scerena - Ive had all of them done except for that damn chromosome one, I was lucky that my consultant did the majority of them when I went earlier last year :) 
I've not heard back from the hospital yet - I sent the email on fri am too, all i can imagine is that the lady dealing with it all is on holiday. I really hope shes not snowed under with people wanting tests - it could mean a long waiting game for me :dohh: mind u im used to waiting for things lol. Im glad u get an information pack, think i'll need it haha :D
Its getting exciting for u now then? U'll soon be matched and starting ur amazing journey :D x


----------



## scerena

*plex* ahhh that sucks but it does come back quick mine did aswell as kazzas :) so don't worry too much :) 

Personally I would call the clinic- I had to call them three times before getting my repeat blood forms :dohh:

Have you got to do one or two HIV tests?- so far seems my clinic is the only one that does two lol!

Don't worry Hun once you've had this test I bet things will move much quicker for you :) 

Yes not long for me I am hoping now... I just hope there aren't any more delays that pop up!


----------



## Plex

:D Well I called them and im going in today!!!!! Also the nurse said they'll only take a maximum of 3months to come back now so happy days! :happydance: 
Ive only had to have one hiv test - its odd that all clinics do things differently isnt it? 
Im keepin my fxed that u have no delays hun xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* fab news :happydance: I bet you get started within them 3 months fx'd :) 

Did they say when they will match you? Have you done your consent forms yet??

And thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Plex - make sure you ask away, will always do our best to help! Ive never doe egg sharing but ive done 2 fresh and 1 frozen IVF so i can tell you about that. 

I cant remember what im stimming with this time! At my last clinic it was gonal f i think maybe this time its menopour but i really cant remember. 

Plex whats your appointment for today??


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I used Menopur on my Stimming cycles (not Ivf) I should imagine ill be on that again unless they like to use gonal for Ivf at my clinic :shrug:

I did want to ask you if the EC is painful? I know you're sedated but is it uncomfortable either during or after?


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> *plex* fab news :happydance: I bet you get started within them 3 months fx'd :)
> 
> Did they say when they will match you? Have you done your consent forms yet??
> 
> And thanks Hun :hugs:

Hopefully :) I'm now sat outside the hosp - just had the test done :yipee: they've not said when but I assume that my doc will just contact me when the results r in. I think she really wants my rounds of clomid to b successful but I'm not as optimistic as her. I'm going to email her to let her know that I've had it done, I've got2 have councilling aswell so will prob b awhile yet.



kazzab25 said:


> Plex - make sure you ask away, will always do our best to help! Ive never doe egg sharing but ive done 2 fresh and 1 frozen IVF so i can tell you about that.
> 
> I cant remember what im stimming with this time! At my last clinic it was gonal f i think maybe this time its menopour but i really cant remember.
> 
> Plex whats your appointment for today??

Thanks! I've just been in2 have some blood work done, a chromosome test. Did u find it difficult injecting urself? My mum has to give me my injection atm, I only have a trigger - I'm a bit of a baby about needles :haha: 

Xxx :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*plex* I was offered counselling within days lol! Don't be surprise if it moves real quick from now Hun, time feels as if it has flown for me! 
So are you currently on clomid still then? Are you ovulating ok and lining thickening up ok? If so you still have every chance :)

I personally found injecting myself fine :) I've used drugs they use for Ivf previously and the 1st time I felt like I was going to faint and then I was absolutely fine :) you will be a pro at it in no time :)


----------



## Plex

Wow that was quick - I think i'll be in for a shock if all goes that quick lol. Yeah I responded well to the clomid but its really thinned out my lining and to be honest im fed up with all the side effects - I had to pay for the meds so i will use them, I shudve really done this month too but wanted a break. 
The injecting part I think I'll just have to be brave and do it, as long as the needles arent that big that is lolol :) xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* clomid thinned my lining too :( so I was said to be clomid resistant- did they give you any thing to thicken the lining?
Fx'd the clomid works in the meantime...

They then switched me to daily Menopur injections instead of clomid and I responded lovely and had a lovely lining :)

I didn't have counselling in days but was offered it for a few weeks later...

Injecting sounds more scarier than it actually is- the Menopur stings a little sometimes but honestly it's no big deal you will be a pro in no time Hun :) I actually miss not doing my injections how crazy does that sound :wacko:


----------



## Plex

No theyve not given me anything - just left me to it really, I know my linings getting thin as my periods have been getting lighter each month though. My doc told me that my next option wud be ivf or egg sharing so thats why im kinda jumpin straight in so to speak. 
So ur lining went back to normal after you switched off clomid? Im hoping I dont have many problems.
How did you get on with the councelling? Do they just make sure u understand all the possible outcomes? 
haha :D u got used to the injections then? Makes me feel a bit better knowing theyre not too bad :) x


----------



## scerena

You should ask about estrogen patches they were going to give them to me but decided to jump straight to injectables... 

Yes I had a hysteroscopy after clomid then tried a round after- my lining was still thin but without clomid it was fine... Sucks clomid does that!

Counselling is fine- all they do is make sure that you're prepared for outcomes and that you totally understand the process etc- they might ask about your fertility journey so far also and see how your oh feels about it all etc :)

Serious I was so scared about the injections! But they almost become apart of your life as they're in your daily routine- plus when injecting I felt like I was doing something active to get my baby, unlike now I feel lost doing nothing at all :dohh:


----------



## Plex

If only the clomid didnt thin our linings - I think thats half my problem at the moment. Thats good news - I hope my lining improves once im off clomid :) I feel a bit disheatened by the clomid this time round so will be happy to try something different.
Im now counting down the days till I get my results lol 
dont worry U'll soon be stabbing urself again wid those needles :haha: xx


----------



## scerena

Not long and your results will be there :) 
And ahahaha thanks can't wait to get stabbing again :haha: :haha:

Clomid works miracles for some but not for me, hopefully you get your clomid miracle in the meantime hunni :hugs:
I'm sure your lining will thicken up as soon as you're off it- mine did :)

If it comes to Ivf will you be doing Just Ivf or Ivf with icsi?


----------



## Plex

Think it will just be ivf. Id pay 75 for the ivf and 575 for the icsi if i egg share, im not sure what i'll need tbh - Im going to have another consultation when i get my results back. I was excited yesterday but now im nervous as It could reveal something i dont know about - like a hidden syndrome or something. Kinda worrying.......im going to try not to think too much into it lol think thats best :) 
How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*plex* you have really good prices! I've to pay £350 for Ivf or £1310 if I need icsi- we are doing standard Ivf and if none fertilise we will do icsi next time round...
How I see it is- they only use to have standard Ivf back in the day so I'm giving that a try :)

Yes try not to think about it Hun :hugs: most of the tests are just to make sure they match you with a lady with the same results etc... But I do know what you mean you worry once the testing begins!
I was most worried about my amh but luckily that came back on the high scale of things :)

I'm good thanks, been feeling a bit snappy lately to my oh and family members so not sure what's up with me :shrug: I think it might be where I'm not actively ttc at the moment?!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Egg collection is fine Hun, best part, you don't feel a thing, your overies feel big and swollen for a few days but that was all for me!! 

Injections for me were fine after the first couple! Easy now! You'll get the hang of it xxx


----------



## scerena

worse day from hell! We went to ohs appointment and he was told his fsh levels are a little low- hence the low testosterone but they won't give him anything! We was told they can give him stuff to help (my hmg injections) would be fine whilst TTC!

Then I said- can you double check I have had all my bloods done so I can get started after my nurses appointment next week-
OMG no chromosome test done!!!! Well they're not sure if I've had it done as my results are pending- they're going to look into what I've had done and let me know Tuesday when I go in....

Basically I piped up for once in my life! I told them "I am sick of them not doing anything! If they sorted oh out whilst I was on meds I'd probably be pregnant by now! they don't want to help oh and they want me to do IVF- then I agree to do IVF and you don't even do all my bloods- well they're not sure... I went crazy stood up and told them I have had enough they've had us yo-yoing for years and messing me around they have no idea what having no kids is like and how hard this is...." Then I stormed out the room I didn't even shake his hand- FUMIN is not the word!!!

So hoping Tuesday they tell me I have done this chromosome test- even if I have it's going to out me back a few more weeks for the results :/

Grrrrrrr sorry for ranting!!!!

*kazza* :hi: how are you getting on?
Thanks for the reassurance about EC :)


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> *plex* you have really good prices! I've to pay £350 for Ivf or £1310 if I need icsi- we are doing standard Ivf and if none fertilise we will do icsi next time round...
> How I see it is- they only use to have standard Ivf back in the day so I'm giving that a try :)
> 
> Yes try not to think about it Hun :hugs: most of the tests are just to make sure they match you with a lady with the same results etc... But I do know what you mean you worry once the testing begins!
> I was most worried about my amh but luckily that came back on the high scale of things :)
> 
> I'm good thanks, been feeling a bit snappy lately to my oh and family members so not sure what's up with me :shrug: I think it might be where I'm not actively ttc at the moment?!

Yeah I was shocked at the prices here too - that includes the £75 hefa fees aswell! 
Think ive resigned myself to the fact that I'll be doing the egg sharing regardless. Its kinda bitter sweet, Id love to concieve with as little intervention as possible but I need the intervention and will take it. 
I think the frustaration of not being able to do anything in the ttc department to help things along is intense. I find I get stressed/upset really easily now and i feel like crying or screaming - even at work when its worse as my mind is on other things like tests and opks etc. 
Hope ur ok hun :hugs: x


----------



## Plex

kazzab25 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Egg collection is fine Hun, best part, you don't feel a thing, your overies feel big and swollen for a few days but that was all for me!!
> 
> Injections for me were fine after the first couple! Easy now! You'll get the hang of it xxx

Thanks! That makes me feel a little better to know that :) How were u up until egg collection - were u very uncomfortable? 

Hope i do get the hang of the injections! Think i'll have to try to inject myself the next time im due to take my trigger.

Hope ur doin well. x


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> worse day from hell! We went to ohs appointment and he was told his fsh levels are a little low- hence the low testosterone but they won't give him anything! We was told they can give him stuff to help (my hmg injections) would be fine whilst TTC!
> 
> Then I said- can you double check I have had all my bloods done so I can get started after my nurses appointment next week-
> OMG no chromosome test done!!!! Well they're not sure if I've had it done as my results are pending- they're going to look into what I've had done and let me know Tuesday when I go in....
> 
> Basically I piped up for once in my life! I told them "I am sick of them not doing anything! If they sorted oh out whilst I was on meds I'd probably be pregnant by now! they don't want to help oh and they want me to do IVF- then I agree to do IVF and you don't even do all my bloods- well they're not sure... I went crazy stood up and told them I have had enough they've had us yo-yoing for years and messing me around they have no idea what having no kids is like and how hard this is...." Then I stormed out the room I didn't even shake his hand- FUMIN is not the word!!!
> 
> So hoping Tuesday they tell me I have done this chromosome test- even if I have it's going to out me back a few more weeks for the results :/
> 
> Grrrrrrr sorry for ranting!!!!
> 
> *kazza* :hi: how are you getting on?
> Thanks for the reassurance about EC :)

:hugs: how awful! hope uve got some answers hun xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I want to come to your clinic to get ICSI at that price if I need it the following cycle :)
It is hard but fx'd if you look towards egg sharing hopefully you will get your little surprise :hugs:

It's so frustrating doing NOTHING it makes me want to cry! I don't do opk's or anything as I know I'm not ovulating which sucks, plus if I didn't get pregnant on meds I doubt I will naturally :dohh:

How are you anyway? Any plans for the weekend?

And I personally think the trigger hurts more than stimms, but that's just my opinion :)


----------



## Plex

:D the more the merrier :D U live far from Coventry? All the screening is free of charge too :) meds u get a standard package and any additional meds u have to pay for but its definatley affordable, the standard ivf prices are sooooooo high i think it'd be more painful paying for everything than the proceedures and injecting lolol 
:thumbup: :happydance: think i cud manage the stimms then :) haha the trigger does sting a bit! How big are the needles for the others? 
Its sucks that we need meds to get a baby, wish i was a fertile mertle :D I had my nephews and neices round to play with my lb and got a bit emotional thinking how wonderful itd be with a houseful of children and deep down knowing that maybe just one is all I'll have. I know Im very lucky and blessed to have my lb but would love to give him a sibling too :cry: 
Sorry bout that :) xx
Im working all weekend, braving the snow lol I work nights and have to go out on calls through the night sometimes too. I like snow but hate working while its like this.
How have u been? U had any answers yet regarding ur chromosome tests? Did they do them? Hope ur having a great weekend!!
:hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

I live in southampton so that kind of sucks :( all my screening was/is free too but the price for ICSI here is ridiculous! I wish they had your prices here :(

I used menopur and the needle was real thin it was a syringe needle- it wasn't too long, not sure what you will use or even me? Could be gonal f which is a pen... Honest it's fine after the first one :)

Aw I didn't realise you had a ill boy :) how old is he???
I know what you mean all my family is fertile... All got like 4 kids each, sucks I can't join them :(
And it's fine this is what this thread is for- talk all you want about anything :hugs:

I love the snow too but it's a right pain when you have to be places isn't it!

I go for my nurses appointment on tues and they said they will look deeper into it then wether I have had my chromosome test done or not as its pending...

I'm having a good weekend, got ohs ill girl and my niece and nephew I'm sat here debating wether to take them round to play shack as not much they can do in the snow/ice :shrug:

How's your weekend going?


----------



## Plex

:( thats a shame - too far for treatment u think? 
U might not need the icsi yet :) 
My lb is 18months old :) I started trying for #2 when he was about 4months as we had problems conceiving him - took 4.5years with intervention. I wouldve preferred to have children closer together in age so thats why i started when i did as i thought it may take awhile :( 
My brother has three children and as far as i know there were no problems as his partner got pregnant quite quickly - not long after they met. It does suck that it happens so easily for some people and others have to try a lot harder.
My close friend has similar issues as me so that helps - we can rant to each other about it all.
I really hope they've already done ur chromosome tests - im keepin my fxd for u x
Did u manage to get out yesterday in the end? 
How olds ur ohs lg? un ur neice un nephew? My nephews 12 and my neices are 7 and 6 :)(my brothers children) I have another nephew and neice on my husbands side that are 18 and 12 too :)
Im looking forward to getting home safely and crawling into my pit :sleep: :haha: unfortunatly ive got another 5hours left so plenty of:coffee: for me lol 
:hugs:


----------



## scerena

*plex* yes too far I think as we will be having a lot of appointments :( to be fair though we are trying without ICSI first time- how I see it is- years ago thy didn't have ICSI and IVF was successful- if we aren't successful (like none fertilise) then I will do thenicsi next time...

18months how cute :) did you have to have meds to conceive your lb? 
You're so lucky to be able to rant to your friend :) none of my friends have had issues and they've all had babies- so basically I'm the odd one out really...

I know right! I wish that life could be fair and give us all the same chances in life- sucks others get pregnant real quick and others have to do IVF but I guess that is life :shrug:

A lady I met when I had my lap/OD/ hysteroscopy at the same time with at the hospital- I took her 5 attempts at IVF but she didn't give up and now she is 12weeks pregnant after the 5th time, so I know I won't ever give up until I am too old to do it...

Yesterday we didn't go out in the end we just went to my mums round the corner- it was far to icy and oh didn't really want to drive in it when he didn't really have to but they loved it at my mums as their cousin was there :)
Did you end up getting to work okay???

My ohs girl is 5 and half and his lb is 7... I have 24 nieces and nephews :) they range from 30yrs- 3yrs :haha: but the little girls I have with ohs lg they're 5&6 and they take it in turns to come and stay :)

I hope work wasn't too much of a killer for you :(

*kazza* how are you getting on Hun????


----------



## Plex

yeah i needed meds with him but was lucky and managed with the clomid :) Dont know whats different this time? Its not like I concieved him the first time we tried or anything so maybe im just someone that'll take a long time every time? I didnt have any diagnosis last time either - vast contrast to this time as theyve told me everything, thats the difference between nhs and private then i guess? Either that or my last consultant didnt find anything???? :shrug: 

I find it most frustrating at work where everyones had no problems at all and seem super fertile, like they try and catch the first month! Ive told my mum and dhs mum cos dhs mum kept asking whens we were going to have children after we got married then after our lb when we were going to have our next. Theyve both been really good and understanding, im quite lucky really. My friend lives about 1-2hrs drive away from me so i dont get to see her as often as i wud like but we txt every day. 

Wow bet its expensive at Christmas for u with all those neices and nephews!! :) 

:D How amazing - bet shes sooo happy that she didnt stop treatment or give up :)

Got into work and back fine, it was a bit dicey in areas but got where i needed to thats the main thing. Im back in again tonight but then off for three.

How are u doing?


----------



## scerena

I'm glad clomid worked for you the first time Hun :hugs: such a shame it didn't work this time, I guess like they say your body changes :/

My family know abut our troubles too as I hated being asked every 5 minutes! It's nice to have people who know :hugs: 

Yes the lady I was talking about was so happy bless her I felt so happy for her shed been through so much :hugs:

Xmas is VERY expensive I am starting very early this year :)


Had my appointment today...
Well good and bad news today...

The good news is- all bloods are done...

The bad news is- they don't know when they can match me as I'm mixed race and they have no mixed recipients waiting... Because I'm so "white" in colour and greeny/ blue eyes in going to be even harder to match as most mixed race recipients would want darker skin and brown eyes....
So basically I'm in for a wait as to receiving my match :(

I will be doing provera when I get my match and then I will be doing an antagonist protocol with-
Gonal f
Cetrotide
Trigger 
Cringing gel

So now the waiting begins... This has to be the worse part....


----------



## Plex

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sorry to hear that hun - how annoying and frustrating!! I really hope ur not waiting too long. Good news about the blood tests though as u'll be good to go when any matches come in. From the sounds of it they were quite vague in how long u may be waiting for too? 
We'll all be waiting with u hun :hugs: 
Have they suggested trying anything else while ur waiting like more injecions?
:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun, they have been very vague which sucks as I'd rather just go elsewhere if I'm going to be in for a long wait...
It was funny though she asked to see a picture of my dad to see what sort of skin tone my family is :haha: 
She said all the ladies waiting are white at the moment... Like why wouldn't they tell me this before?!

Nope they haven't offered me anything for the meantime which sucks really... So I'm basically left doing nothing once again in the hope someone matches me... I'm kind of worried they won't be able to match me now :(

How are you doing anyway? I hope work goes okay for you :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya 

Scerena sorry to hear you have been mucked around! But I'm glad that all bloods are now done! Rally hoping you don't have to wait for too much longer and you are matched soon! hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised! 

Plex I jus felt really Bloated before ec and had headaches when down regging! Otherwise I was fine! 

Afm, baseline scan is 1st feb, hope to start own regging then!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I hope so Hun, I have just got to hope someone matches me sooner rather than later as I'm ready to go now...

Not long now how exciting for you Hun :) how are you feeling about it all??


----------



## kazzab25

Everything crossed Hun! Lttc seems to be constant flow of waiting around!! Grrr 

I'm ok just want to get started properly now!! I want to fast forward to egg collection time!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I know right! I wished that I could get started straight away I guess I just have to wait patiently... Story of our life's right?!

I bet you can't wait until EC time :) how exciting!!! 

Fx'd I won't be too far behind you :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls I have my egg share consultation on 5th feb. they'll be doing my AMH and going through my history. 

Then hopefully I'm going to get my GP to do all my other bloods. Has anyone else had and problems with that?

Hope you don't mind me coming in here.

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* :hi: you're welcome here :)

I done all my bloods at the clinic but I can't see there begins problem doing them through your gp...

Gl with getting your AMH done :) not long until then 5th now :)


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you. I've had my FSH tested on the NHS and that was fine so hopefully my AMH is the same. 

So annoyed we are having to go private. Just sick to the teeth of the NHS! 

Thanks for the welcome. 

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I know right the NHS suck! I've just done my request for funding letter to send tomo, if they say no then I'm appealing and fighting now I'm sick of being told no when I can live a few miles away and get it...

In the meantime I guess it's egg sharing :)

I'm sure your AMH will be fine :)


----------



## Plex

the nhs officially is a pain in the butt!! Its definatly not right that we should live by the postcode lottery - it should be the same amount of tries for everyone. 

Scerena - How annoying!! cant believe theyve not given u anything to tide u by till u get a match, i wudve thought theyd at least offer u the chance to do another round of the injectables :growlmad: 

Kazzab - Glad it doesnt sound too bad the build up to egg collection, although i bet id do my fair share of moaning about it lol How exciting really not long left for you now :D

4Magpies - :hi: Hiya good luck with all ur tests :) 

Hope ur all doing well xx

Im just waiting patiently (ok not so patiently :haha:) hoping to hear back from the clinic sooner than i expect but doubt it will be much sooner than the three months theyve said it wud be :wacko: oh well, two weeks down and ten left :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* :hi: Hun :) 
I'd be lucky to get another round of injections, was only allowed three rounds :dohh: nope they are just going to leave me waiting...

Hopefully they will contact you sooner Hun, the most annoying part is waiting around right- the joys of TTC!


----------



## bettybee1

hi ladies i have my AMH scan & basline bloods on the 29th jan tuesday 

do they tell you the result of AMH straight away omg am so nervous sorry for bombing on here :D hope yas dont mind xx


----------



## scerena

*bettybee1* :hi: Hun welcome to the thread :) I have seen your name around the boards :)

The AMH doesn't come back straight away, I was told a few weeks but mine were back a few days later :)
It's so nerve wracking waiting for the AMH to see if you're eligible but I am sure yours will be fine :) how old are you???


----------



## bettybee1

Hey hun :) 

Am 20 21 in April !! 

Oh hopefully it doesn't too long because Iam so impatient !! They have booked me in with the docter today for the 20th feb so I should get my results then I suppose !!


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya bettybee - good luck for ur tests :) only a few days to wait tillu have them! xx


----------



## scerena

*bettybee1* I'm sure with your age your have an amazing AMH :) I'm 26 and had a high AMH of 35.05 (anything over 15 is good) :)

That's great! Not long at all then :) you will get your results and they might even of matched you by then too :)

*plex* how are you Hun????


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls yeah I hope so abit nervous I don't know why maybe the unknown when I had my daughter I caught on 1st cycle of clomid using progestrone aswell but this time I've just had chemical after chemical and now this cycle I haven't even ovulated at all just come
On 14days early strange !!!!!! Think that's what gave me the urge too ring up get this ball rolling !! I had my initial app in September and was already for going then for it but I had my doubhts but enough is enough hopefully off everything goes smoothly we will be paying extra too take embie too blastocyst stage so fingescrossed 


Am abit worried about matching though Iam olive skinned with blonde hair(natural) dark brown now and dark dark brown eyes am slim and 5ft 11 so but my blood group is reus negative 0 which is one off the rare ones so hope try can match me :/ x


----------



## scerena

Awww you have a daughter :) how old is she? 

It's amazing how fertility just changes at any time :( I hope that your luck changes soon :hugs:
I couldn't ovulate on Clomid which sucks :( were you on the same dose and didn't ovulate?

I've had chemicals too and they suck :hugs:

I was the same- I didn't know what to do, so had a break and then finished setting it all up- now I wish I didn't wait for that couple of months :( as now they're finding it hard to match me :( if I knew that I wouldn't of had the break...

How much are you paying for egg sharing where you are???(if you don't mind asking?)

Fx'd they will have a match for you Hun and not keep you waiting like me this waiting sucks big time!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah she's only 16 month lol but we started trying when she was 3 month old and I caught on straight away naturally but I had a mc then again in may I caught on naturally but had a chemical then in July I caught on had chemical was using soy then oct - Chem naturally I only used clomid once in june 50mg !!! I ovulated 

One of the problems is that my husband is in the army and he does exercises 2x a month so basically is away 2 weeks out off the month so we miss ovulation a lot like we only manage too have sex 2-3 days before if that sometimes 

We was going too go for the iui but in total it's 1500 

Am doing it at care Sheffield and there prices for screening & drugs& treatment comes too £1489 which is a lot really compared too london etc but I just simply wouldn't be able tol travel miles away and the cost of petrol would off not made that worth it ! 


Oh I wish I hadn't off Waited since september either duh !!!! Lol 

Iam just worried about over stimulating and stuff :: freaks me out when ingot pregnant with dd I only took 50mg and overstimmed it was minging lol !!! 


Have you tried iuis or Anythng ?? How much will your ivf cost xxx


----------



## scerena

*bettybee1* sounds as if u you have had a rough time Hun :hugs:
How lovely to have a 16month old little girl :) I bet you cannot wait to have a sibling for her :)

Ahhh that's a shame you miss o sometimes :( 

I don't even ovulate on my own :(

Wow that is a lot!- mines £350- including tests/scans/blasto transfer/ all meds etc... It just doesn't include ICSI but we aren't doing ICSI we are going to do ICSI next time IF no success this time...

I'm sure they will match you in no time Hun :hugs: I would of been matched if my ethnicity was white :dohh:

They will keep a close eye on you Hun, I done menopur form3 cycles and you will have so many scans they will keep you as safe as possible- we have to produce quite a lot of eggs with this egg sharing so I imagine it can be quite uncomfortable, OHSS is a scary thought though :hugs: :hugs:

We didn't do IUI's- but we done clomid, then had a lap/hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling and then we done HMG injections (cycled with menopur)...
Now we have been told IVF is our only option if we want a baby :cry:

Have you tried anything apart from clomid???


----------



## bettybee1

Oh don't you hunnie :( its so rubbish all this ttc malarkey

I haven't tried anything but one cycle of clomid this year as I only got referred too the nhs fertilty department in December and I know for a fact coz I've being there before that it will take months and months too do ought then they will tell me too use fertilty meds which they will want too use 6months and I can't b sure that my husband will b around when I o so it's just not worth bothering !!!! Am still going to the nhs app which is on the 4th feb as there testing why I've had chemicals but cba with waiting !! Am too impatient !!! Plus I've got money stashed away !! Haha so I can do a couple off cycles off ivf so might aswell go for it !!! Instead off stressing with temps and am I Gunna catch 0 !! Luke's boss has too let him goto appointments so i guess unless we wanna b trying for ages then this is the best option !! 

I would off thought they would want mixed race people more !! Suppose it depends where you live tho I bet in shefield theyre crying out for mixed donors etc. as its so multicultural hope it's jt too long for you 

But for that price it can't b bad !!! Lol 

We will decide if we want the isci when we get Luke's sperm results never had one done before so that will b interesting !! Or scary lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

So have you not had any fertility testing yet then Betty?

x


----------



## scerena

*bettybee1* that's great that you can do stuff in the meantime to get your bfp with your oh not always being around, and a good idea getting the testing done on the NHS in the meantime :)

Much better option than temping and opk'ing :) with your ohs boss having to let him have the time off this definitely seems like the best option :)

They just said they don't have a mixed race recipient waiting- which sucks! So ,aye London- but would mean travelling all the time and I don't think my oh would be able to take me all the time... I don't know- going to ring around a few clinics on Monday I think...

Sperm results... I hope your ohs will be okay- my theory on it is- years ago they only had IVF no ICSI and I'm sure if his sample is half decent then it will work as the sperm are washed and only the best ones picked anyway... I dunno really, if icsi is recommended then it is :shrug:
When's he doing the test??? At your appointment???

*plex, 4magpies, kazza* hope you're all okay???


----------



## 4magpies

Scerena how is your OH's sperm? We are just doing IVF, no ICSI as all the problems are with me.

I am good just a quiet friday night as we have a busy weekend, lots of errands to run tomorrow and seeing our wedding planner on sunday at our venue!

Had M&S pizza for tea with M&S chips then some cheese and crackers. It's my diet cheat meal and it was amazing, and still not too many calories really.

Hope you're good.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And I am hoping I am pretty easy to match as I am very much a plain jane! :(

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* if you're a plain Jane you will get a match straight away :) it's only cos of my mix :(

We are having a quiet Friday night too :) it's nice sometimes though :)

Your meals sound great for weight loss meals :) at least you still get some treats in there :)

Oh use to have a very low sperm count, but now it's normal and has been for a while so it should just be Ivf we need :)
So it's the same for me- I have the problem...
I guess it's better than us both having a problem though :)


----------



## bettybee1

4magpies said:


> So have you not had any fertility testing yet then Betty?
> 
> x

Not properly no before I had dd I had the hsg which was all clear I also had bloods etc it showed low progestrone and as soon as I started charting in my natural cycle after dd I ovulate late and had a short lp which tbh stops me from having a healthy pregnancy it's just common sense i have had normal ultra sounds since and everything has being okay 

But the hard thing is my husband is never around when we ovulte so if his sperma just okay and an abit dodgy them that togethr is crap plus I've had 4 early mcs in one year and 3 have them have ended just after af was due so the docter recommend blastocyst becoz it should go past whatever is going wrong if you get me and tbh I am such a worrier and stressy person that waiting around for the nhs to test us which will take months for them too stick me on clomid just sucks lol x


----------



## bettybee1

scerena said:


> *bettybee1* that's great that you can do stuff in the meantime to get your bfp with your oh not always being around, and a good idea getting the testing done on the NHS in the meantime :)
> 
> Much better option than temping and opk'ing :) with your ohs boss having to let him have the time off this definitely seems like the best option :)
> 
> They just said they don't have a mixed race recipient waiting- which sucks! So ,aye London- but would mean travelling all the time and I don't think my oh would be able to take me all the time... I don't know- going to ring around a few clinics on Monday I think...
> 
> Sperm results... I hope your ohs will be okay- my theory on it is- years ago they only had IVF no ICSI and I'm sure if his sample is half decent then it will work as the sperm are washed and only the best ones picked anyway... I dunno really, if icsi is recommended then it is :shrug:
> When's he doing the test??? At your appointment???
> 
> *plex, 4magpies, kazza* hope you're all okay???


Yeah hun the sperm test has being arranged for te 20th feb with the docters app don't think them results will take too long tho :) but my nhs hospital may do them at our app the 4th of feb so we will see doubhts it tho there rubbish there my friend had her 1st over a year ago and she has only jut being given clomid !!! Ridiculous !!!! 

Don't get me wrong I love the nhs and I will use there services for testing but I know already as I have a child they can't offer me anything but meds !!! 


Urghhh I hope they match u quick or you can find somewhere that does !! They should of told u befor u got started that they don't have any mixed race recepitents !!


----------



## scerena

I know right! They told me when I got started the testing I should be matched almost straight away :grr: wish I went elsewhere!! I was so excited to get started for my last appointment I would have been starting on my next af! 

Yh results for SA are quick they will have them within a few days to a week :) so you won't be waiting long :)

The nhs are good but when it comes to fertility I think they are absolutely rubbish and shouldn't be able to make their own rules in different postcodes it should be the same for everyone... But that's life I guess :shrug:


----------



## bettybee1

Am currently training too be a nurse will be qualified in April !! & I work as a health care assistant on an nhs ward & it's the same across the field if people fall into a certain age range they just don't do stuff it's not fair at all 

& I think the postcode thing is shocking and they don't Do ivf even if the man already has. A child whitch is totally unfair ! Too


----------



## bettybee1

Hey !!!! One question don't know if you know the answer but because am getting amh scan done this month so that mean your not allowed too take fertilty meds ??? 

Am wanting too take soy ISo I know its not exactly a med but it bloody works lol zx


----------



## scerena

:hi: *betty* I'm not sure Hun? May be worth calling the clinic just to check maybe? The scan is just to check for cysts and that everything looks ok etc, but not sure if meds can affect your AMH??? I don't think so but I'm not 100% so definitely check :)

That's great you're training to be a nurse :) well done you :)
The postcode lottery is a joke- I can appeal them saying I'm too young under, but I don't think I will have much of a fight with of having children :(


----------



## Plex

:hi: everyone!! 
Sorry ive not been on in a few days - been working and things are pretty hectic due to all this bad weather :wacko: 
Ive not really got much to update about me - im plodding by :)

Betty - its probably best not to take any meds on the cycle ur going to be tested on hun, just incase it affects the results. Although I agree with Scerena that itd prob be best to contact the clinic and ask their advise :)

Im now just gunna catch up on all the other posts lol xx


----------



## Plex

Had a quick read through now :)

4Magpies - That meal sounded really lovely, making me feel really hungry now lol. Hope everything goes well with the wedding planner today :D x

Scerena - What did ur oh do to increase his sperm count? x

Bettybee - Not long now till u qualify - did u have to do the 3 year course? Well done u! x

Kazzab - Hows things? x

Hope everyones doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: *plex* glad to hear from you :)

Well my oh took-
1000mg vit c
Wellman conception
L-Arginine
Horny goat weed
Maca
No hot baths, loose underwear...

Now he just takes a conception vitamin, the clinic said its a miracle- his lowest ever was-
0.5mil (told ivf only option)
Then his latest one was his highest-
71mil :)


----------



## Plex

sorry but the horney goat weed made me :rofl: :) 

Thanks for that - every thing helps :D looks like im gunna get him pill popping hehehe. He wont feel so left out now when i have to take loads :D

That combo def worked wonders!! that latest result is fab :) 

My hubbies sa was good like u im the one with the problems :( I agree though its better just one has the problem than both :) 

Hope ur having a great weekend! xx


----------



## scerena

I knw right :haha: it's good for men though apparently :haha:

I'm a proper believer in vitamins they managed to get my oh normal, so it's definitely worth a try :) now he only takes well an conception :)

It sure is better to just have one problem than two :)

I'm still in my pj's :haha: sat here trying to research how to find a recipient boring I know :haha:
I think I'm going to visits my dad later then have a relaxing weekend I think...

Do you have any plans??


----------



## Plex

Sounds like a good weekend :D Im just sat at work trying to look busy :haha: Working all weekend so I have a late weekend of mon & tue - not planning on doing much, hopefully all will go to plan :D 
Yeah gotta agree with u about the vitamins - ive been taking the pregnacare concepton tablets - dont know if theyre working but im happy to take them :) 
Feel shattered today, I generally work nights so an early morning isnt a great option for me as i should still be in bed! 

My god.....ive been trying to reply for ages - work has got manic!!! x


----------



## bettybee1

Plex said:


> Had a quick read through now :)
> 
> 4Magpies - That meal sounded really lovely, making me feel really hungry now lol. Hope everything goes well with the wedding planner today :D x
> 
> Scerena - What did ur oh do to increase his sperm count? x
> 
> Bettybee - Not long now till u qualify - did u have to do the 3 year course? Well done u! x
> 
> Kazzab - Hows things? x
> 
> Hope everyones doing well :hugs: xx


Yeah don't think I'll touch the soy lol !! Lol 


Yeah 3 year course !!! Got 3 montes ley and thats it am taking 6 month off before u start a Job as a nurse when o had My difteria inonly had a week off then west straight back so gunna enjoy domingo no thing !! Well o still work 3 night a week but My days will b free!!! Thinkkng about doping midwifery Aswell gong too Apply in the next Year u must b mad!!!! X


----------



## scerena

*plex* I love lazy weekends :) aw bless you- yes you should be in bed when you usually so nights! 
I hope your day hurries up and finishes :)

*betty* I hope the next 3 months hurry for you so you can enjoy your long deserved break from work :)
Midwifery wold be amazing :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I would too do midwifery but it would mean another 3year course haha!! But am undecided yet

Have you found any other clinics hun ?? Where abouts are u from ?? Xx


----------



## scerena

I'm from Hampshire Hun, been looking at Salisbury and lister but will call them all around Monday...

I wish I could get started I feel so lost, it's horrible not doing anything... just want to TTC again!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, the threads been busy! Welcome everyone! 

No news my end hscopy on Tuesday ! Can't wait! 

Someone asked about amh results, I had mine back later the same day at my private clinic. Think it depends on the clinic. 

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* :hi: gl for Tuesday Hun hope all goes well :hugs: not long for you now :)
Hope you're having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Plex

Good luck for Tuesday Kazzab!! :) 

Im in shock - Ive actually gotten a +opk today :shock: omg!!! Im only on cd 17 too - generally i either dont ov or ov very late like cd 35 or something like that depending on how long my cycle chooses its going to be. Im on a break from clomid too........wow just wow :D :thumbup: x


----------



## scerena

*plex* great news :happydance: wouldn't it be great if you got your bfp on a natural cycle :) got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Plex

Heres to hoping!! :D Im chuffed either way :D xx


----------



## scerena

Exactly it's great either way that your body ovulated without meds :)

Hope you've had a nice weekend???


----------



## kazzab25

Thanks ladies

Great news plex!


----------



## Plex

Thanx Kazzab! :D im still in shock lol 

Howve u been getting on? Im excited for u as your so nearly there with ur egg sharing :D 

Scerena - yeah, my bodies chosen to do what it shud for this month :haha: Im hopeful but not going to get my hopes up too much - I did get pregnant on a natural cycle in early 2009 but had a mmc, think I produce better eggs on the meds? :shrug: 

Bettybee - another 3years??? ouch!! :) bet its a good career though, really rewarding :) Ive looked into nursing, mental health nursing to be specific I worked with people with dementia for 13years up until 2009 and have been wondering about doing that for awhile - how did u get into doing ur nursing? 

Im officially on my weekend off :D a little late but having a quiet one, although ive been into town this morning to do a few bits but am just lazing at home now - will prob get some tv programmes in that ive recorded, maybe eastenders(think im addicted to it:dohh: haha) 

Hope ur all well :D

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Ermmm you have too apply via UCAS I'd say go for it !!! 

Do you have GCSE's at ALevels or btech or anything Simlar ?? X


----------



## scerena

Well I've spent my day trying to find another fertility clinic- but kept getting answer phone and left a dozen messages :dohh:

My clinic gave me a website to contact which I have so I'm waiting on my clinic to call me back with my reference number- this place sends emails to all the clinics that do egg sharing to see if they have a match for me so fx'd!!!

*plex* well I'm keeping everything crossed for you :) I LOVE east enters :) lazy days are the best catching up on tv :)

*betty, kazza and 4magpies* :hi: how's things going?!?!


----------



## bettybee1

That's good that you are getting somewhere !!! And that ur clinic are helping !!! 

Iam nervous about tmro !! And yuk that they do a vaginal ultrasound and am still heavy on AF !!! Ewwwwww!!!! And gotta set off at 6:30 which fab not lol coz it takes 1:30min to get there & I'll have too take my daughter as my hubby is in the welsh mountains sum where an my mum and dad work too much too have her boo hope she behaves !! Lol going too be fun getting her pram in there as its all stairs fab again not !! Haha !! X


----------



## scerena

Well my clinic officially SUCKS! They didn't even bother calling back like they said they would today- it's like I'm not important to them anymore!!!

Anyhow, I spoke to the lister clinic, they've got an appointment for 15/02 but I cannot do that date so will call back tomorrow...
I said that I have been accepted at my clinic but no match... So they said they have loads of mixed recipients waiting, she said if I bring my CMV and chromosome results with me she can match me after our appointment and get started... 
I also asked how many visits I would need as I'm not local and she thinks about 6 if everything goes ok with my doses etc...

So I will talk to oh when he's back later tonight, such a pain to have to travel but if I have to then I have to...

*betty* ahhhh I hope your daughter behaves for you :) 
I hate them ultrasounds too :dohh: the things we do to have a baby :) they've seen it all them nurses lol!!

I hope all goes well tomorrow :) did you say you need to get your bloods done still?


----------



## bettybee1

Awww what a pain but at least the other clinc have people waiting that's good !!!! 

Ano there so ewwww !! 

Yeah Iam getting all bloods tmro !!! I should know tmro on what's happening then becoz am going too ingeragate the nurse lol hahah!!!!,:)


----------



## scerena

Yeh I'm glad to have at least a back up plan....

Have your clinic said how long from consultations to getting started??? If not then I guess we will find out tomorrow :happydance: looks like you will be starting real soon :wohoo:


----------



## bettybee1

They have said once bloods are back and asking as my Amh is ok then it's just the matter of matching they said normally it quite quick becoz it's more commen now but sometimes theres a few month wait so let's hope !!! Lol !!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

You will be starting in no time Hun :)
What's your ethnicity?? Are you white? If so you should get a quickish match? As my clinic only has white recipients waiting so fx'd :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah am classed as white causicuan don't know how haha I look like a dirty mop lol my skin tones quite dark and dirty lol but all of
My mums side are Spanish so maybe that's why haha!!! 

Hopefully am just worried about my blood group as its a rare one do they do the matching on blood type aswell huh?? Xxx


----------



## scerena

Spanish :) Spanish people are so pretty!!! 
So are you like half Spanish then???

Yes they match blood group I was told... Mines A+ what is yours??? I know certain ones can be matched with others I think??? Not sure...


----------



## bettybee1

Quarter lol my mums halv !! Well she was born there but her mum was Irish lol 

Haha rite mix lol 


Ahhh I think am Gunna b waiting ages lol !! Grrr Iam 0- which is the rare one booo!! I'll ask tmro about it see what they say !! 

I've being researching other clinics and there actually one 2 hours away that does ivf egg sharing for 350 !! So am ringing them up !!! For defo !!! It's a good fall back of this one fails !! X


----------



## scerena

Ooh ok, you're like me it's all confusing when explaining your mix :haha:

I swear o is the only one that you can give blood to anyone???

Just found this link-
https://chapters.redcross.org/br/northernohio/info/bloodtype.html

So if you can give blood to everyone you should be able to maybe donate to everyone??? Worth asking.... :)

£350 is a much better price- maybe pursue thatnonenrather than your other one if you can save yourself some money???
My clinic is £350 :)
If I end up at the lister clinic you only pay the £75 hfea fee bargain :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah the prices are cheap everywhere spare from the care clinics !! Dam !! 

Yeah ill have a look about the blood thing hope they have answers when I go in !! Xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi 

I'm at lister in London they've been great so far! Hvosy today!! Really scared! Back to lister Friday, I hope to start d regging! 

If u need icsi at lister u pay that it's an extra 750! We have to pay that!


----------



## bettybee1

750 is cheap for one it's 1400 where I am xx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* oh that's where you are :) what do you think of them there???
What are you having done today???
I'm not doing ICSI until my next cycle I'm only doing standard IVF, I get worried about the odd thing I read about it....

Gl, I hope you start dr on Friday you will be the 1st lady to get started :happydance:

*betty* gl today :) let us know all the details when you're back :)


----------



## bettybee1

Great not !!!! Just got out am I have a Greg big wooopin cyst on my left ovary !!! Lots off small follies tho on my right and left just this big cyst aswell !! They said they will give another scan again soon too check it !!! Grrrrrr !!!! 

I think I eat too much soy maybe that's what cause the csyt !! I dont know Grr !!! Arghhhhh !!!! 

They said they will
Give me the results on the 20th !! At my appointment !! Bah humbug !! In the meantime I have already book a intial consultation at Darlington !! For next Thursday at 2:30 !! So we will see what am Gunna do lol xxxx


----------



## scerena

Ahhhh sucks about the cyst!
I remembers big cyst went on my next af so fx'd yours will too : hugs;

Hopefully the Darlington one will get you started in the meantime fx'd!


----------



## Plex

Heya every1!!! :D

Betty - Ive got 2 NVQs in adult care= a lv3 & lv4 - dont know if they'd accept that but its worth a try! :D Ive always thought u have to train through the Hospital ie get the care assistant job first at the hosp (i worked in the private sector) and have been looking at jobs for ages on the nhs web site haha never mind :dohh: :rofl: I know what u mean about the v u/s - not nice at all! Hope uve got on well today and its not been too stressful x

Scerena - The Lister clinic sounds REALLY promising :) Its good that theyve told u from the off that theres plenty of mixed race ladies waiting for donors :D:D:D:D:D Hopefully u wont have a long wait after all! Interesting about matching the blood groups - i didnt know about that, thinking about it though im not sure about my own blood group! Better ask my mum lolol x

Kazzab - How'd ur appointment go today? Have they given u a date to start DR yet? :D x


----------



## scerena

*plex* :hi: how are you today?? Yes the lister clinic sounds very promising so fx'd :) my clinic still haven't called me bk with my "reference number" even though I called them again today :grr: they're really starting to annoy me!

I didn't know my blood group until they tested me for it :dohh: yep they match you on all sorts lol!


----------



## bettybee1

The nurses were rubbish today couldn't really tell me much !!! Atall 

I hate all this malarkey I just wanna b pregnant with a sticky baby !!! I wish I didn't have too pay too do something that is natural grrrr and grrrr the lady from Darlington sent me more info through in total it's 850 not 350 still cheaper than care tho !! We will just see lol !!! 

When I go next Thursday I'll ask how quick the process is etc. then I will weigh up the odds of am
Better with care Sheffield which is 1 hour closer and easier tol get too or darlignton 

I wonder if I phone care Sheffield up next week if they will have my amh result so I don't have tol wait till the 20th am so impatient !! 

And hopefully the cyst will go with next af !!! I have had them before and they normally go by themself they joys !!!! !! Can I even ovulate this cycle with a cyst ??? Xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* how come its £850 and not £350??? It's horrible we have to pay for some thing so natural Hun I totally get them feelings too :hugs: but we will get our babies and they will know just how much they're wanted Hun :hugs: 

How far is Sheffield from where you are??? Have you looked at who has the better success rate???

It's worth calling up for the AMH Hun, I would :) 
I'm not sure if you can ovulate with a cyst or not sorry :shrug: 

AFM-
Well I called the clinic AGAIN today as they didn't bother calling back yesterday, then they still didn't call me back today!!! I am sick of them now they can stuff their egg sharing up their backside now!!!
I need my blood results printed out so I can book my appointment at the lister, as they said if I take all my bloods they can get me started ASAP and matched quickly after the appointment...
Plus I need my egg sharing reference number from my clinic to pass on to that place that finds me a recipient at other clinics also... :grr:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.

Sorry about your cyst Betty. 

Scerena sorry that your clinic is messing you about. 

6 days till my appointment. Starting to get nervous! 

We have an appointment with our chosen wedding photographer the same day too. So it'll be overload I think. Haha. 

Just popping in quickly on my phone. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* not long now so exciting isn't it :happydance:

When is your wedding???

Hopefully loads of food news for you that day :)


----------



## kazzab25

Betty, sorry bout the cyst what's flaming nightmare! 

Scerena ,at my last clinic I coud wait up to a week for a call bk at lister they are amazing all round so far! 

4 magpies when are you getting married, we have booked ours recently, it's a good distraction from all the ivf! 

Plex how's you Hun! 

Sorry about my weird spelling, I go to fast and my sausage fingers miss the right keys on the iPad and it changes my spelling ! 

Afm, I had my hcosy today! All Fine and Normal. I'm happy but in away I hoped they'd find a reason ivf hasn't works so far! Still maybe lister will make it work for me ths time! 

Back to lister Friday to get schedule of treatment and hope to start d regging then too!


----------



## 4magpies

We are getting married the 15th December. I can't wait. 

Just want it all organised and sorted now. Haha. So much to do. 

Hoping my IVF books arrive today. 

I've come down with a cold over night and my throat is killing me. I was meant to be doing hot yoga tonight! Grr. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I think I will be calling lister today to book an appointment my clinic are so annoying- I will get all my bloods from them and take them with me...

That's great nothing was wrong Hun :) my Hycosy was so painful but that was probably because I had a blocked tube at the time.

I have read lister has quite high success rates so I have everything crossed that they can give you your brp :hugs:

Hopefully Friday your IVF journey starts :)

How many appointments roughly have they said you will need during your treatment? (Just wondering so I know a little more so I can kind of start planning how many times roughly I will need to get there)

*4magpies* aw a winter wedding how lovely :) I can only imagine how much you have to sort out and the egg sharing you're a very busy woman :)

Ahhhh sorry you've got a cold Hunni :hugs: I hope you start to feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I've had a very productive day :)

I now have my consultation at the lister clinic on the 26th feb :)
She said we will do the consultation, the counselling, ohs SA and anything that need to be set up that day :)

Then, on the 26th just take all my blood tests there that have been done :) and then she can get right on with matching me without waiting for the blood results :)
Plus I made sure I asked if they have mixed race recipients waiting AGAIN but to a different lady and she also said yes :)
About my normal clinic :growlmad: well they just annoy me!!! Still had no call this afternoon- so I called them and no answer so sent them an email and they finally call me right before they're closing!

Anyhow I told them that I'm moving to the lister clinic and that I want all the blood work I have had done, they're charging me £25 I told them that's absolutely fine as at least I can get started finally with the egg sharing :) 
She said "let us know how you get on please" looooool somehow I don't think so :coffee: they always mess around and I'm sick of them!!

Oh has said he is excited to go to the new clinic- he hates our clinic! And he's excited that we can actually move forward :)


----------



## bettybee1

So glad you have everything sorted :) seems you have had a v good day hun :) 

An v good that you can get it all done in one day !!!! Woop !!!hope you get started v quick !!!! 

I recieved all te paper work from darlington !! Luke will have his sperm test the same day aswell anyone know how long SA counts take too come back where both nervous about this as he has never had one !!!! Arghh !!


----------



## scerena

*betty* :hi: Hun how are you???
That's great you had the paper work already :)
They usually take a few days on a standard SA, but I heard at one clinic they went to an egg sharing consultation and they test it straight away and give you the results :) I think that's what happens at the lister clinic also :shrug:
So fx'd you will get your SA results that day :) maybe ask them???

So what clinic are you swaying more too???

What dates have you got for each clinic again??? Sorry :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Our SA took a week for results but that was NHS. 

I'm glad you told current clinic to stick it up their bum. So to speak. Haha. 

I'm very busy I have a holiday in Spain to fit in and OH is a driver in a British Motorsport championship so we have a full season of that to fit in aswell as my best friends wedding. Busy year this year!

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hopefully on the letter it says the appointment will be around 2-3 hours hopefully they give them back the same day !!! 

Mon4th feb= nhs clinic which will b bollocks lol 

Thursday 7th = darlignton clinc initial consultation everything will b done that day bloods the lot SA count 

20th feb = care Sheffield too see the docter and go over blood results and treatment plan 


Am really not sure yet I'll go with the one that's quickest !! So once I have being too Darlington I'll ask them how long etc

Then I'll ring Sheffield up for a more detailed breakdown then probley make my mind up from there 


So confusing there success rates are about the same so not really bothered about that plus I dont go off any success rates coz all % are just shit haha I have the same chance anywhere if an doing the same thing same drugs !! Lol xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* god you have a lot to do this year :) a holiday to Spain sounds really nice :)

*betty* I know what you mean :) by the end of feb you will have your results hopefully and then you can go with whoever matches you the quickest right? :)

If it's the end of feb/ beginning of march for us both- then hopefully we will be matched around those same time and we could end up cycle buddies fx'd :)

Exactly, I don't read too much into success rates I think they count a little but despite where you get it done we are just the same statistic wherever you're right there :)


----------



## bettybee1

I reckon the rates are all gaga 

Say 10 women goto London clinic 5have not good lining not good eggs and 5 are just unexplained 

Then 10 women goto care manchester and all have unexplained they most Likely manchester will have the better rates I think it's just different problems etc some have more some have less of you get me haha!! 


Yeah fx'd that's we will end up on the same cycle off things that would be ace! Xx


----------



## scerena

I totally get you :) if its gonna happen it doesn't matter what clinic you're at- like you say- if your eggs are going to fertilise they will, if your embryo is going to stick it will :)

That would be great to have a cycle buddy- you might start just before me though as my appointment isn't until the end of feb and they have to match me, but fx'd a few of us will be cycling together :)


----------



## bettybee1

It depends what clinic I goto suppose !! Am really nervous I all goes too plan I really don't wanna inject myself !:/ !!!! But the only people who know we're going through this process is me and my hubby and 1 friend !! Lol so can't even get my mum too do it grrr lol


----------



## 4magpies

I'm ok about injecting myself and I hate needles (yet I have loads of tattoos. Haha). 

Ill do anything to get my baby basically as I've waited so long. 

I just can't wait to be a mum. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Injections aren't too bad Hun :) I done three cycle of menopur injections...

The 1st on I felt like I was going to faint it took me so long to actually put the needle in I really chickened out...
BUT I did do it, and after the 1st injection you will be okay, the more you do you will be a pro :)

Some ladies like their oh to do it, but I preferred to do it myself, you hardly feel it, the odd time it might feel like a little pinch... As you get the skin on your belly/thigh and hold it whilst injecting, honest it's fine :)

Sound weird but I actually miss doing it- it made me feel like I was trying more than I ever had before to have my baby by injecting, like right now I feel crap doing nothing

Honest you will be fine :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Heya all :) hope ur all well, im just going to catch up on all the posts ive missed xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: plex how are you???? Any appointments coming up at all???


----------



## kazzab25

Hey ladies! 

4 magpies! Busy busy busy no how you feel! Have you thought about what you'll do if you've bought your dress but you are pregnant!

Scerena really pleased you've sorted things with lister so far for me they have been great! As for appts, it varies for each person I think, ive had my consultation, then I'm up tomorrow for baseline scan and I hope to start down regging then I think you need another scan then you start Stimming for 7-14 days depending on response. I'm sensitive to the meds so I tend to have scans and bloods every 3 days or so, then egg collection then 3-5 days before transfer so probably a few!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* :hi: it's great that we are both going to be at the same clinic :) shame though not at the same time :dohh:

I thought it would be about as much scans as when I done previous menopur stimming I had scans every 2-3days :) just didn't have to travel far then it will be worth it :)

How long did they take to match you???
And did you have to take the pill to match your cycles??


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not really worried about dress fitting as the kind of styles I like I think I can get away with being 3 months pregnant or so. Hoping to start the egg sharing in August/September.

xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya

Yes will be good! We were matched within a week !!! I've had to have HIV repeated but it don't take long to get the results!

I start down regging on Wednesday for one week and then start Stimming on the 15th. I'm not due back to lister till 19th feb 4 days into Stims for blood test and scan. Can't wait to start now! They also said they will test for thyroid function as research confirms the lower the thyroid function it helps with implantation!


----------



## GemH

Hiya every1 I haven't been on here for a while been trying to catch up with you all.. I hope everything is going well for everyone. 

Just to let u know i started down reg on 23rd Jan and I start stimms this Tuesday 5th Feb.. It's going to fly by now. I'll try to get on here more often to catch up with how your all getting on.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## scerena

I got my pack through from the lister clinic today :) with all my registration forms etc in :) I wish the 26th hurries up now :)

*kazza* one week is great :happydance: did you have to start af before DR??? I may have to go on the pill maybe as I have irregular cycles?

Not long now and things will be in full swing :) how exciting :)
I have had two HIV tests 3 ,on this apart so hopefully I won't have to do another when I take my results in...

*gem* great to hear from you :) I hope that you're ok :) that's geeat news that you have started DR and will be stimming real soon :) 
Please keep us updated on how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:hi: hiya everyone, Ive finally managed to catch up on all the posts lol only taken me a couple of days hahaha :) 

Scerena - Im sooooooo pleased4 u, Lister sounds like it'll be a lot better there :thumbup: Its fantastic that they'll also do everything in one day too!!! x

Betty - Yeah I'd def phone and get ur amh results either that or send an email asking, I find theyre more likely to reply to an email at my clinic than answer the phone as theyre alway so busy lol x

4Magpies - A Dec wedding sounds lovely :) Have you looked at many wedding dresses yet/ have any in mind? Its shocking how much u need to organise for a wedding itsnt it? Plus everything else ur doing in the mean time ur one busy lady :) x

Kazzab - Glad ur HyCoSy went well - I remember it being quite uncomfortable but I found watching the dye on the u/s screen helped get my mind off it. Really not long now if u start dr on wed!! My doc said that my thyroid levels shud be between 1&2 so its def good to get it in the right place - at least the tablets are diddy :) x 

Gem - good to hear ur so close to stimming now :) I really wish u the best of luck for this cycle x

I have no appointments at all at the moment, Im still waiting for my chromasome results and im not even a third through my waiting time :( anyway im about 6dpo atm so i'll have my poas addiction to make it through the next couple of weeks lol xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* plus it's in London which I'd prefer compared to my little clinic here the more I think about it...

What date should your results be back???
Fx'd this cycle will be your bfp cycle and you can cancel the egg sharing :) sending you tons of :dust:

Hope that your all having a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Plex

think its around the 15th April :( still feels like ages away though - on top of that ive not long booked like 4 holidays so will worry that any treatment will fall slap bang in the middle of them :wacko: lolol x2 are free and the other 2 are at a greatly reduced price think ive spent 300 for the lot :D not bad even if i say so myself lolol all in the uk though. Ive had to do that many as I go away wid my mum un dad, my mother in law, my brother and his girlfriend and then one just for me hubby an lil un (im looking forward to that one the most :D) Ive just gotta start saving up for some spending money now!

Just thinking about it my brother and his girlfriend will pay me back for their hols so it reduces what ive spent by 90 :D

Being in london u shud have a lot more people using that clinic therefore less of a waiting time hopefully! 

Im actually OFF this weekend!! yay! doesnt happen often so im gunna enjoy it lol :)

Are u up2 much this weekend? xx


----------



## 4magpies

I've looked at loads of dresses online. I love the lacy vintage style but I need to go try on to see what suits me. I'm worried I'm going to look chubby in the style I like. Going trying on after holiday in march. 

Can't wait. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

bet ur dead excited :D I remember trawling round loads of wedding shops and enjoying every minute mustve tried on 100 dresses lolol 
Not long till ur hols - did u say u are going to spain?
Hows things going4 u? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey :) 

Scerna - Iam sure you will b matched very quick in London!!! 

Plex - what chromosome tests are you waiting on ?? How come they will take so long ?? Xx


----------



## Plex

Betty - not sure think theyre testing everything chromasome wise? they initially said 6months but when i asked to get it done they said 3months both are really long but im glad its not 6 months lol x


----------



## bettybee1

God that's a long time init hun they said 4 weeks too me :/ or was I hearing things lol !!! Haha !!! X


----------



## scerena

*plex* they said 4-6weeks to me, weird why yours is going to take so long :shrug:

Wow what a lot of holidays :happydance: lucky you :)

I'm not doing much, got the kids, we've baked cakes, been to my mums, the park and been to town and now I'm just doing their dinner :)

You must be loving having the actual weekend off :) 

*4magpies* how exciting wedding dress shopping :) I'm sure you will find the most perfect dress Hunni :)

*betty* yes London will have matches for sure :) how are you??? Are you up to much this weekend???


----------



## bettybee1

No not really being on AF now for 11days and it's really heavy so being too out if hours for something too stop it which I'll use tmro if it hasn't slowed down ! Feel like shit

Was supposed too be going for. A meal but I've settled for. Take away haha!!! 

Don't know why my cycles are messed up I think it's becoz I have taken jan & this cycle off taking any kind off supplement tol help or may its hindered fertilty arghh never sel medicating again not worth it !!! Hopefully it's just my hormones going back too how they should b !! 

Wonder if I'll even ovulate this month :( bahhh humbug !!!


----------



## 4magpies

We are going to torremolenos, costa del sol so southern Spain. Should be a nice 25 degrees in march. It's for my grandparents 50th wedding anniversary. 

I'm good my IVF books came today so just been reading them. Made me a bit upset but hey ho. 

Have our appointment on Tuesday. Feeling anxious about it. 

xxx


----------



## kazzab25

4 magpies, I remember feeling upset when I first got my ivf books! Suddenly all feels like the last option, but that feeling suddenly gets overtaken by excitement! Big hugs to you! 

Scerena, you start the pill on day 2 of your Cycle for three weeks today is day 21 for me, but my lady int going on the pill so her day 21 should be Wednesday then we will both be down regging from there. I will take last pill Wednesday and hour get a bleed then start Stims 112.5 menopur on the 15th feb! My cycles range from 46 - 56 dys or there abouts!!


----------



## Plex

Yeah three long bloomin months is AGES! got a bit of a shock when they told me how long it'd be although my consultant said 6months so im happy with the three lolol 
Im looking forward to my hols :D I have a few but theyre short ones 3-4days, just looking forward to the break but concerned that any treatment may fall on or just before them :wacko: 

4Magpies - Ur Hol sounds lovely! I do love spain :) the people there are so friendly! Your Ivf books, did u order them online or get them from somewhere else? R they any good too? I wish u the best of luck at ur appointment 2moro :)

How is everyone doing? Dont know about where u guys are but its a bloody gorgeous day where I am :D Damn cold but sunny. 

Betty - Uve been looking around at clinics, do u mind how far u travel as in Cov where my hosp is they charge just 75quid for ivf and 575quid for icsi which is really good compared to some.


----------



## bettybee1

Gosh that's really good !!!! Not am not too fussed on how far I travel as everywhere is miles away form me !! What's your clinic called them prices are excellent !!! 


I had my nhs app this morning there horrid there So heartless looking at me like am stupid grrr !!!! 
Then she did a scan the cyst I had lay week has shrunk !! But she thinks I have pcos which I highly doubht am in follicler stage so it will look like that till I ovulate !!! Bah hum bug just gotta have more bloods done and have an app in 6weeks time back there with the docter !!! X


----------



## bettybee1

How is everyone else doing !?!! X


----------



## Plex

bettybee1 said:


> Gosh that's really good !!!! Not am not too fussed on how far I travel as everywhere is miles away form me !! What's your clinic called them prices are excellent !!!
> 
> 
> I had my nhs app this morning there horrid there So heartless looking at me like am stupid grrr !!!!
> Then she did a scan the cyst I had lay week has shrunk !! But she thinks I have pcos which I highly doubht am in follicler stage so it will look like that till I ovulate !!! Bah hum bug just gotta have more bloods done and have an app in 6weeks time back there with the docter !!! X

AAAAAA!!!!!! Some places are soo annoying and rude!! Its good to hear that ur cyst had shrunk though :) More bloods? u poor thing :hugs: 
How many follies did u have then? I have pcos and had about 10+ small follicles/cysts on each ovary +one large one in the follie stage.
I go to University Hospital Coventry and Warwickshire - they have a page for egg sharing i'll see if i can put a link in here for u..........

https://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/ivf/treatments/esp

and costs.......

https://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/clientfiles/File/PriceList2013 _CRM-UHCW_Jan2013.pdf

u have to scroll to the egg share bit :D
Probably best to give them an email to see whats what.

Hope this helps, my cousins live in Bradford/Shipley and it takes us bout 2hrs to get there on a good day - hopefully ur a bit closer? 

xx


----------



## Plex

ooo yeah and an initial consultation = 150quid though x


----------



## scerena

*betty* sucks you had a crappy appointment :hugs: I hate it when they go on like they know what they're talking about and they clearly don't :dohh:
What blood have you got to get done???

*4magpies* I've been to the costa del sol twice it's lovely there :) you'll have a fab time :)

Aw I'm sorry your Ivf book made you feel sad- I think it hits home that it is actually going to happen, but don't worry Hun it will bring you your baby, plus once you're started you will be so excited :hugs:

*plex* I would query that length for the blood results- seems very long- double check Hun :)

I wish I has tht many breaks to look forward too you're so lucky :) fx'd treatment won't call around then :hugs:

*kazza* that sounds like a good plan :) so not worth me asking to take the pill yet...

It's all go go go for you this week :happydance:


----------



## Plex

Scerena - think I will give them a month then email to see if theyve got the results back or not, its only another week 2moro. When do u go to the Lister? uve probably said but i cant remember lol Also did u get ur blood test results off ur old clinic? I know u were going to have to pay 25quid to get them. x


----------



## Plex

:rofl: oh dear ive just been running down the road shouting after our postie to tell him to post stuff through the right door and ive just go back in and realised im not fit to be seen!! he wasnt bad looking either! :dohh: Oh the SHAME! :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

Oh shit I probley have pcos then looked like I had a lot off follies in each ovary and the one big cyst bah humbug :( my BMi is 22 though and I have no extra hair and regular cycles so of I have it it may be mild !! 

Thanks for the link chick !!!! 


I live in Halifax literally 15 min away from bradford :D xxxx


----------



## Plex

Ur really slim built then? Im a bit of a chunky girl haha, my bmi is 28/29 so not too bad I dont have extra hairs although i dunno :shrug: lol dont think so! :haha: My cycles are super irregular though. 
Hopefully u do only have it mild :hugs: 
No probs - hopefully it helps :) dont know if it gives the email address in there - if not lemme know cos i have it somewhere..........

Coooool not too far a distance then for u (well far enough but cud be worse)
Im not sure about people travelling from further afield to there but it doesnt say anything against it in there so fxd all will be good! 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah not too far !! 

Did you have too get referred from
Your gp there ?? X


----------



## Plex

yeah, I got a referral from my gp in feb last year. 
Not sure if u contact them directly what process u'll have to go through but its worth a shot to save some moula :) xx


----------



## bettybee1

Okay thanks hunnie :D !! I'll keep in in mind !! Getting my screening bloods done Thursday so once there do at Darlington then she said if there were okay I would be looking at starting treatment in April !!! Which is fab really !!!! So Gunna stick with these dudes for the moment I think !!!! & if my bloods say I can't do the egg sharing then I'll be scouring the country for cheap iui packages !!! Lol xxxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* my appointment at lister is the 26th :) and I haven't had the results sent to me yet I posted it in writing like they asked- I will call them in a sec to see if they have receivedy letter yet or not...

I'm slim and I have pcos BUT my periods are very irregular... They can do a blood test to confirm pcos aswell :)

Yes give them a call soon get on their case :haha:


----------



## scerena

*betty* April is real soon :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

I have PCOS, I have all the symptoms but my periods are regular as clockwork except for the odd one and it doesn't show in bloods!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ooh and forgot to say my appointment is tomorrow came around quick!

xxx


----------



## scerena

That's crazy mine did- the high testosterone showed what they saw on my scan so it confirmed pcos...

What appointment is tomorrow?


----------



## bettybee1

Sounds like everyone has pcos !!! I think Iam
In denial haha!!!! When I was 15 I got told I had it I wa alike okay but since wmthen everyone as said no but today the specialist was like you have it haha !! Bitcah !!! 

Well I haven't really being on fertitly drugs as such this last year so am
Seeing the docter on the 27th off feb !! She said he will get me on summet I don't want clomid as I hate it !! Even tho it's gave me my miracle daughter but I think I ll ask too try femrera instead !! Has anyone else tried it ?? Did it work in inducing ovulation any bad side effects I really want a BFp b4 ivf that would b awesome well I bet I can vouch for everyone on here hoping for that natural BFp before ivf !!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

Ahhhh I hope you ain't got pcos :(

I haven't done femara but speak to a few ladies who have and they got their bfp :) I done hmg Injections- I'd stim with Menopur for around 12 days then trigger- that's the only thing that got me to o without harming my lining... As clomid killed my lining :dohh:
Fx'd you manage to get your bfp before Ivf that would be fab :happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

I have pcos!! Irregular and excess hair BMi 26/27


----------



## 4magpies

I have the hair, the skin, the boils, the insulin resistance, the pain but that's it! I'm odd. My BMI is currently 27. 

It's our first consultation at the clinic for egg sharing. So they'll do my blood for AMH I'm guessing and check we are egible. 

I actually don't hope for a natural BFP as its impossible really. If I were to get pregnant it would 99% ectopic so the numbers are totally against me. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :) 
Be sure to check back in and let us know how it went :)

How come if you had a natural bfp it would be 99% eptopic? :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck tmro !!! 

Yeah how come 99% ?? 


Screna - have they said how long it will for treatment too start at lister ?? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* well they said that if I take my blood results with me then they will start matching me after the appointment so hoping to be matched in march sometime and get started by feb if everything goes smoothly fx'd!!! I have to take the pill though at the lister a few ladies have said so not sure on the time scale etc...

Wat about you??? Has anyone gave you a timescale???

*kazza* is it really just the £75 hfea fee for standard IVF at lister???


----------



## 4magpies

Because my remaining tube is so damaged, the chance of an egg getting down, a sperm getting up and then them both getting back down without getting stuck is miniscule!

I will do dont worry

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: how did you get on today???

*afm* Well I got my results 
Except for cystic fibrosis as its not back yet so got told to call in the next couple weeks and see if they're back...

I called the lister clinic- told them I managed to get my results they were happy with that, they're so different to my clinic she knew who I was without me saying my name and was happy.
She said she tried to get my results from my clinic and said- "I tried getting your results and they I'm were not very helpful" I said that's them all over that's why I'm glad to be done with them now...
She also said if they mess me around with my cystic fibrosis test they will do it no probs as takes two weeks...

I then also said about the pill and she said it depends what protocol they put you on as to wether you will be on the pill or not, she said I can go ahead and go and get it if I wish so my cycle won't be a long one, but she won't advice me to get it or not until they know more on the 26th...

Basically, they seem so much nicer saying not long until my appointment and that they look forward to seeing me :)


----------



## Plex

4magpies - how was ur appointment today? 

Scerena - Gosh they sound soo much better, definatly the right move :) Such a difference between the two, thing is its not like its that hard to be polite and helpful to people that are paying for a service. 

Hows everyone? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Most clinics are rude or awkward with me think it's my age !! People are so judgemental it's really annoying it's not like am a scruff or Anythng blahhh 

Glad they are much better tho hunnie !!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Anyone wud think theyve been dragged kicking and screaming off the streets and ordered to talk to the people coming in! Seriously cud a little curtesy do the any harm? (I cant spell lol)


----------



## scerena

*plex* its the right move for sure just walking into my old clinic I thought that :) plus the lister could even see how unhelpful they are when they asked for my results!!

How are you doing Hun???

*betty* how old are you?? How are you doing anyways??? Hope you're well?? Some staff are rude/judgemental but they don't know your journey, I hate it when people think cause it young I shouldn't be doing IVF :dohh:


----------



## bettybee1

The receptionist are the worst though !! Normally are tho !! Even in gp sugaries there so moody !! Apart from the odd nice ones that bend over backwards !


----------



## bettybee1

Good thanks how r u xxx


----------



## scerena

I'm good thanks :)

I know what you mean at the surgeries etc they all look moody- like if u don't like your job then quit :haha:

Anyone of you ladies got any appointments/ results coming up???


----------



## bettybee1

^^ am 20 Hun !! I've got my app at Darlington on Thursday !! :D !! Sperm A then should get results same day ! X


----------



## scerena

Aw you're not young Hun :) ignore them! Hopefully this clinic will treat you better :)

Eeeeek thurs is only am couple of days away :happydance: exciting times!!! Fx'd the SA comes back fine and they can get you started ASAP :) will they be doing your bloods??


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah doing my screening bloods & Luke's bloods too !! Yeah hope it's okay we have never had it checked before hoping it's excellent then that's one less thing too think about !!! Lol !! 
I say my date off birth and there tone changes !! Coz it's 1992 !' 

It was even worse wen I was trying for my dd I was 17 when I first started then I went tol the docter when I was 18 after having mcs I found out I was ovulating late etc. low hormones nhs wiuldnt give me ought so I we tprivate then !! And they looked at me worse haha!! They have me clomid tho then when I had hyperstimmed ion and I was in hospital the nurse was like how come you want a baby so young ! And she said your doing your nursing too why would you want too get pregnant in the middle terra no rush you know !!! B arghhhhhh they made me feel like A dick !! I was just very mature for my age I did all the drinking and having fun at 14-17 !! Haha!! I lived in Spain for 8moths with luke we have being together since I was 15 and were married now and own our own house we claim nothing as I work my arse off and so does luke people just make assumptions all the time ! But that's the people who give people a bad name like getting preg for benefits going out every weekend blah blah my daughter is 17 months and she's slept out 3 times !!! And they were at my mums !!! No one ever looks after her apart from nursery some people think if your not 30 then you can't possibly b a good parent !! 
Rant over !! Lol c


----------



## scerena

Love your rant you sound like a fab mum Hun, I agree age means nothing, and you prove that :)

I've had people tell me I didn't need to rush and have plenty of time but um no I wanted to try...

I bet you loved living in Spain sounds lovely :)

Fx'd everything comes back ok with the SA I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hunnie :)

Ano and if we have problems now with fertilty what would it be like in 5 years lol !!!!! Xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Scerena yes tests right about fees and 750 for icsi. 

4 magpies, how did you get on? 

Hi to plex, Betty 

Afm down regs from tomorrow!!


----------



## 4magpies

Appointment went really well. 

Should have our results by Monday to know if I can share.

Bloods for screening are £500 if done by the clinic. I have booked an appointment with our GP for the end of Feb to try and get them to do the bloods, if not I have asked the clinic if they will let me just donate my eggs (they have to do all the screening then) so I can do my egg share cycle later in the year which is what I planned anyway, it just means going through most of it twice. Still waiting for a reply on that though.

So FX'd everything goes to plan for me really.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Clinic just got back to me, I can donate my eggs if my GP wont do my testing, for the pleasure of doing so I would get £700 too. Which would be great for the wedding fund, so every cloud has a silver lining. See how we get on with the GP first as I wouldnt want to go through it twice if I didnt have to.

xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* exactly! I've been TTC years and I wish I got referred to an fs more than two years ago :dohh:
Hopefully 2013 will show this thread loads of bfps :)

*kazza* that's really good :) how long are you DR for??

*4magpies* that sucks they charge you £500 for bloods! I hope your gp will do them for you, what results are you getting Monday?- your AMH???
If not didn't you look into another clinic? You could get bloods done where its free and printed off for a small fee? just a thought?


----------



## 4magpies

There is only one other clinic round here and I would feel a bit cheeky doing that I think. 

I will look at all the other options when I know if my GP will do them or not. 

Yeah it's my AMH Monday. Hopefully I get a good number. 

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah my clinic charge for initial consultation , screening bloods , Luke's bloods and in treatment bloods donut come too 850 !!! But that is like super cheap compared too anywhere round here & compared too normal ivf its nothing !! And if it fails and I wanna do it again all I have too pay is 75+ plus in treatment bloods which is 123!! Say 250 in total which isn't v much really x


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* would you not consider the other clinic anyway if its cheaper?

Only reason I said that is my previous clinic didn't have a match for me so I've no choice to go to another clinic and they were more than happy to prints bloods off for a small charge, plus both clinics I have been too testing is free and the consultations...


Gl with your AMH results :)

*betty* I'm guessing more up north they charge people a lot then, maybe they need more donors down south :shrug:

It is super cheap compared to Ivf and I would have paid it also :)


----------



## bettybee1

I think it may be coz in London and surrounding areas they have loads of clinics !!! So there all competing !! Up north there is hardly any unless you go through your gp and goto a nhs and pay !! The Darlington one is the London women clinic they just have. A clinic in darlignton and there clinc in London does free screening so annoying hahha I would travel tol London but it would cost a fortun so there no point !! X


----------



## scerena

If the Darlington one is londons satellite clinic wouldn't it be worth getting screened there maybe and doing the cycle at the clinic nearest to you? Does it work like that? As they're all the same company???
How far from London are you???

That sucks though that they're the same clinic/company yet one charges loads :(


----------



## bettybee1

The Darlington one is the nearest too me and that's 2 hour drive ! And there they charge all the money for bloods !! The other clinics don't charge for bloods but London is a 5 n halv hour drive from where Iam and that's going on the motorways which I hate so 6-7hours on back roads too long !! Lol xxzx


----------



## scerena

Oh gosh yh that's far too far, sucks they have certain criteria/prices for one of their clinics and not the others....


----------



## bettybee1

Ano it does London always has best everything bana !!! 


Omg !! I wanna scream my clinc have just rang up and told me my Amh result it's low they said 24.8 :( !!! But then she said the docter want too re scan me on cd-1-5 to get a better look at my left ovary as she couldn't get a good image before :/ ! But she said without the scan reading aswell Amh means not that much as I had lots of follies whih is good :/ argh !!


----------



## scerena

24.8 is not low at all it has to be over 15!!! That nurse hasn't a clue what they're talking about!!!

https://www.bodyconfidential.co.uk/Health/How-Fertile-Are-You
Read that link Hun... Scroll down to the table...

Mines 35.05 and told that's nice and high so is you're so don't worry Hun :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks for that's hunnie so it's satisfactory I asked her of she thought I had polycystic ovaries and she said no she didn't think I did I explained I went too the nhs and had a scan and they said I did and she said there's no difference between follies and cysts they look exactly the same on a scan and because I was in follicler stage tere supposed too be there ' Its just if there there after you ovulate or if you dont ovulate Its pcos

So many mixed Messages fustrating !! X


----------



## scerena

Ahhhh all the mixed messages that you're getting Hun :hugs: 

Your AMH is satisfactory so don't worry, I was told anything over 15 is fine :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

scerena said:


> *4magpies* would you not consider the other clinic anyway if its cheaper?

No I am already set on the clinic, I love the doctors and its very convenient and their success rates are amazing, its the best clinic in Wales basically.

xx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun annoys me when nurses so that it's like Thanks for making me worried 

How r u getting on are they matching you now or you have too wait for your app ???

Egg sharing is such a long process if I was rich I would be on the short proctcol doing it next month hahha !!! X


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* hopefully you find a easy way of gaining the money then Hun :) my clinic has an amazing success rate too :)

*betty* I have to wait for my app on 26th, but because I have my bloods etc and do the rest (counselling, SA etc) in one day they can match me after the appointment hopefully won't take more than a couple of weeks fx'd! 

It's a very long process I'm so annoyed I wasted months at the old clinic as I'd be started by now :dohh:

If only we was rich :( if I was rich, I would pay for yours too :( fx'd I win the lottery :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

If I won the lottery I would be buying so many people IVF cycles! Haha.

We don't need the money, I will just donate a full batch of eggs then my blood are all done for me then egg share later in the year as already planned.

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I know right all the ladies I have been on this long journey with would all receive cycles from me and us egg share ladies as we all deserve our bfp :)

How do you feel about donating all your eggs and then again on the egg share cycle??? Oh yes I remember you saying as you get paid £700 so that can go in your wedding fund god luck :)


----------



## 4magpies

I don't want to do it twice but at the end of the day if its the only way I'm going to be able to IVF this year then I'm just gonna suck it up and do it. I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end. And I'm kind of a pro when it comes to operations and stuff. They don't really bother me, I had 3 laps in 11 months a couple of years ago. So this will be nothing in comparison. 

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I was thinking about doing the sharing eggs and getting 700 but we had money saved for a honeymoon for the summer as we couldn't go when we got married coz of Luke's work... But we have decieded that where not going on it now !! Haha plus we love off Luke's wage we have being v tight with everything and I save my wage every month since October I get 1000 a month not a lot really but it's being saved so that we can go on too do ivf normal' if egg share fails and they won't let us do it again or I don't produce enuf eggs?!! 


Luke's being telling me tonight that he's not sure if we should do the egg share straight away I hate him right now lol !!!! We are going tomro for the app so he wants us too talk about doing iui :/ they do a 3cycle package apparently he phone up today behind my back lol !! But he wants us to tal tol the docter about it :( arghhh !!


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* exactly we have to do what we have to do to get our babies :) you will be fine and stimming is so easy (I done 3 menopur cycles and miss it) and I'm sure the EC and ET are nothing like the laps etc we've had as its sedation :)
Will be rooting you along :happydance:
Do you know roughly when you will be looking at doing your donor cycle???

*betty* that is a great idea living off one wage and saving the other wage INCASE you need it :) fx'd you won't need it and you can spoil baby and your lo rotten :)

How much is it for the three IUI's??? Has Luke said why he's not keen on the egg sharing???


----------



## bettybee1

He said basically it's a lot off stuff too take the med etc and it's a few months away where as we can start iui next cycle :/ it's 1950 for 3 iui including meds but luke likes the idea more as we get 3 cycles back too back where as the ivf if it didn't work we will have too wait A few cycles I get where he is coming from but under ivf as more off success thing rather than iui but lukes all for things being as natural as poss arghh I guess am Gunna have too see whatbthey say tmro he always does this lol bet its being building up in him for ages !!! X


----------



## scerena

Yes he probably didn't want to say anything as you was excited... Men... My oh wanted to try naturally for a few months when I come off my meds and we have so now he's fine with doing the egg sharing, I think men like to do things naturally as they can, but this is my only option left now so we have to do it :dohh: 

Fx'd tomorrow you will know your plan Hunni :)


----------



## 4magpies

To be honest if you don't 100% need IVF (totally infertile) I would go for the IUI. I wish I could get away with just doing IUI.

Let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'll see what my GP says at the end of this month, if they wont do my bloods, I will go see the other GP, if still no I will tell the clinic I want to be an egg donor and get started ASAP after our holiday in March ideally, I want to be able start to do the egg share in July/Aug, gives me a nice break in between then.

I'm worried about balancing my weight and doing IVF cycles.

I have worked so hard to lose so much, I dont want to pile it all back on.

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah this is Luke's argument lol !! I think am
Impatient and don't wanna mess around with iuis as I know a lot of women who Arnt successful with them bah!! X


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* fx'd your gp will do the bloods, if not it sounds like you have a good plan with the break also :)

I put on a few pounds when stimming on my 3 cycles but my bmi is fine so it didn't bother me really, but as soon as I stopped the weight just went... So don't worry too much Hun :hugs:

*betty* I'm inpatient too :haha: I'm sure you will come to the right decision between you both, and find out what their success rates are etc etc :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I wonder what the success rates are I've checked and it doesn't say so I'll have too ask the docter !! Am sure they will tell me straight if the iui or the ivf is better hmmm I've heard tho that I'f you produce too many eggs they cancel the cycle which would f**k me off ahha I've explained this too like he's like mmmm we shall see tmro !! Lol xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* yh they nearly cancelled one of my menopur cycles cos I got 3 follicles but I ovulated one on my own anyway :) I don't know fx'd you will know more tomorrow and have a good old think and talk once you have been and found out success rates etc... What are you swaying more towards???


----------



## bettybee1

I really want egg share !! Lol 

Luke really wants iui I like the fact you get 3 shots at it which I didn't know but then it's a waste off money of they don't work coz I'll just go do ivf if not arghhhh Iam really not sure I think when I know more I might be convinced I think if lukes sperm count come
Back really good then maybe I will but if it come
Back not so good then I defo won't do iui !! 

I ovulate and produce 3-4 mature follies on 50mg clomid so I wouldn't need much meds for it I don't know lol !!! The website is shot aswell coz it says one thing and they they tell u something different !! Lol x


----------



## scerena

Fx'd as of tomorrow you will have a more informed input for you decision :)
3 shots is good :) ur depends on what you both agree to :)

When are you getting Luke's results back???

Check you out producing that many follicles on clomid :) wish clomid done that for me :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)
I'm soooooooo unwell :cry: my sinus' have been KILLING- the past two days I haven't been able to breath out of my nose etc- I'm dehydrated just feel,rubbish! The doc today gave me a nasal spray to help my sinus' I'm just hoping this works ASAP I need a decent nights sleep :(

*betty* how did things go today???


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh sorry your not feeling well sinus are horrid when there blocked !! 


Well well well lol , lukes SA = 120million , 55% so there great !!! But apparently some look a bit abnormal in shape but she said shouldn't b a problem as loads are okay !!! 

So treatment plan is as follows we are going too do the 3 iui package starting on my next cycle !!! Am going too be on 50mg of clomid :( then trigger then progestrone supp if the 1st cycle fails then the next two will be stimmed by gonal f !! 

If all 3 iuis fail then we will be going then for ivf as I have had my screening bloods today aswell so we should be matched and sorted by then :D !!!!! She scanned me again today yes that's 3 internal scans in 1n halv weeks haha eeew she said that it looked like the cyst has gone & she said she doesn't think I have pcos just militia follicler !!


----------



## scerena

:hi: Hun, it sounds like you have a fantastic plan ahead of you :)

And WOW Luke's got super :spermy: :happydance: plus yes everyone gets abnormal sperm Hunni so it all sounds fantastic :hugs:

Great news you don't have pcos :happydance 

Please stay on the thread though Hun, I enjoy talking to you :) or feel free to pop by my journal what ever is easier :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Am pretty exited now I think becoz I can get started in 2 weeks roughly which is ace lol !! 

I was pretty shocked at his count I thought it would be crap tbh lol well I worried it would. Be pheww!!! 

Course I'll stay on the thread am still going through the process of egg sharing aswell lol :D we made the final decision becoz she said that I wouldn't be starting treatment till may/June for ivf after the nurse told me it would be April boo! Lol but at least I have these iuis first !! Hopefully they will bring me a gorgeous sticky BFp!! X


----------



## scerena

2 weeks will be here in no time :happydance: can't wait to follow your IUI journal :hugs:

Luke's count is amazing that IUI has to work :)

That's great you have something to do in the meantime :) lets hope the IUI brings you your bfp and you don't need the egg sharing :dust:


----------



## 4magpies

That's good you have a plan. Jealous of the screening bloods. I just want mine done now. Super worried my doctor isn't going to do them. It's making me constantly stress. 

Everything crossed it works for you and you don't need IVF. 

I got weighed tonight and I have lost a stone in 4 weeks. So happy!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* a stone in 4 weeks that is amazing :wohoo: well done :happydance: 

When are you going to see if your gp can do the screening bloods???


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hunnie fxxxxxxx !!! Lol :D !!!!! 

I hope it works 1st time I doubt it tho :/ lol !! 

I hope your ivf come very soon for you hunnie ?!! How long have you actually being ttc for xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I have a GP's appointment on the 25th feb. 

I have basically been TTC for 4 years, I TTC with my ex for 3 years and now been TTC a year with my hubby to be. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* fx'd that it will happen on your first IUI you just never know :)

Not sure who you was asking about TTC, but I'll answer anyway-

I had a loss at 9 weeks when I was 18, I'm now 26- basically I tried ever since that loss with ex :dohh: then tried from the off when I met my fiancé so basically the whole time- but got referred to a fertility clinic in 2010 with my fiancé... I'd say properly for like 5 years I guess..


----------



## 4magpies

Sounds alot like me. All my investigations were done with my ex. I had a MC at 20 and an ectopic in 2011. 

We started TTC basically a month after we got together as I just knew he was my one, and we didn't want to waste time as in we wouldn't get help till we had been trying a certain time ect. 

Hopefully we will get there soon. It's all just so frustrating. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies*We are very alike Hun :) I was the same I wanted kids and he wanted kids with me, he's the best thing that ever happened to me- things happen for a reason... 

So sorry about your loss though Hun :hugs:

Fx'd this egg sharing brings us our forever babies :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Hey ladies :)
Scerena - hope ur feeling a bit better today?
Betty - Sounds fantastic that you now have a plan of action, hopefully u wont need the ivf :D and to get started so soon too!! 
4Magpies - Well done with the weight loss :D
Kazzab - How r u getting on?

Ive now got just under 9weeks left till i get my results :shock: Will be starting back on my clomid when the :witch: arrives, it'll help me pass the time cos i'll be thinking how crappy all the side effects are instead of feeling like time is dragging by for my results :D xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* :hi: Hun, I'm feeling much better today thank you :hugs: not 100% but getting better :hugs:
9 weeks is not long at all :happydance: have they said how long it will be before they match you after your results??

I'm glad you have clomid to keep you busy for now to keep your mind occupied :)


----------



## Plex

Yeah 9 weeks is better than 12!! lol I havent been told alot tbh my consultant said that if the clomid didnt work then it was up2me when id start ivf so will prob have a consultation when I get my results through, so cud be ages or really quick, im not sure :shrug: 

Glad ur feeling better :D Just a couple of weeks till ur app at lister its on the 26th isnt it? Bet ur gettin excited now? Im hoping things move quickly for u now - uve been waiting long enough xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* 18 days until my appointment... It feels soooooo far away :dohh: just wish time would hurry up lol!!! 
This journey has sure been a long one! I hope I'm not waiting much longer after that appointment!!

It should hopefully be quick considering you've done your bloods- you would only need counselling and a consultation :) 
But fx'd the clomid works!!! 
Where in your cycle are you???


----------



## Plex

im on cd 29 i think but i ov'ed this month on cd 17 so im thinking that ill get af on sunday, maybe after. 
Sorry for taking a while to reply im now at work :wacko: 
Hopefully itll go quick for u :) especially the matching part :D
x


----------



## scerena

*plex* what is your normal lp??? Fx'd af does NOT show!!

That's okay :) poor you at work- I'd fall asleep doing nights! You must be Use to it though :)

I'm so hoping the matching goes quickly I really am... Just want this appointment over and done with already though :dohh:

Feel so lost doing nothing at all on the ttc front of things...


----------



## 4magpies

My AF came today. Bang on time. Not even surprised anymore. Lol!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* so sorry to hear that :hugs: even though mine are irregular I never get surprised to see mine either :hugs: I hate LTTTC :hugs: it's your turn soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Scerena - not sure on my lp tbh, think its 14days after a +opk, started spotting today and feel very crampy so it looks like af is going to get me too....again.... 
4Magpies - :hugs: sorry to hear af got u too - damn the :witch: :hugs: xx


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry too hear about af magpie !!! 

Plex fx it's implatation :D


----------



## scerena

*plex* fx'd it's implantation like betty said :hugs: 

*kazza* how are things going Hun??!

:hi: *betty, 4magpies* and anyone I missed :) hope you're having a good weekend???


----------



## bettybee1

It's being okay boring like usual catching up on seeing people hubby back home for the weekend has to go too Wales agin tmro story off my life !!! Hate his job !! With a passion !! Bah


What about you hunnie xxxx


----------



## Plex

:D Thanks girls :D
Im trying not to be too optimistic as I always seem to spot before af :( we'll see in a few days though - I'll keep u all updated :)

Betty- Bet u miss ur hubby soooo much :hugs: does he go away for long when he goes? 

Hows everyone getting on? xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* aw bless you :hugs: enjoy your time together Hun, it must be so hard with oh being away alot :hugs:

I'm good thanks, feeling better damn flu has gone at last :) I'm just on my way to London toy nans memorial service :(

*plex* Hun if you haven spotted yet then fx'd this is a good sign :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

At the moment it's not long periods he goes for 8-9 days then is back & some weekend just mon- fri it's just frustrating as an on my own all the time with lillah then when he's home we never want too go out coz if we do time goes really fast then he has too go bk !! But it's better than it was coz b4 September he was based in Germany so I saw him every 2 week for one weekend. Buts thats all we could afford in flights !! But he'd got posted too catterick so that's better ish .......his platoon are moving too Warminster later this year is once there there we will be moving into married quarters den there and finally live like a normal couple lol zxzxx


----------



## scerena

Aw that's good at least you will get to be together more that will be really nice :) for both of you and Lillah :)

And by the way Lillah is a lovely name :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun :) I really liked Delilah but I know a few of my friends with there daughters called it so I choosed lillah lol :) 


What you going too get upto today ?? X


----------



## scerena

Delilah is lovely too :hugs:
But Lillah is very lovely :)

I'm on my way to London, my grandma passed away a year ago so we are having a memorial service for her :hugs:

The weather is horrible! Is it raining where you are?


----------



## bettybee1

Aww sorry too hear of your gran hope its a lovely service :) 

It's not raining it's SNOWING bleeughh !!! Really thick the roads are covered !! :(


----------



## scerena

OMG :dohh: I forgot ur north I saw about snow on the news last night! Oh gosh poor you!! 

Thanks Hun, she had a lovely service :hugs: we are just on our way back from London now...


----------



## 4magpies

We got my AMH results back. 51.7! Good for egg sharing but very high.

Now I just have to hope and pray my GP will do my screening!!

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Wow 57!!!! They say high Amh results are becoz of pcos which you have which makes sense they will just have too be careful when putting you on meds so you don't get ohss:) 

Screna - glad you grandmas service was nice :) 


Well I've had a right day so far went too tesco before I dropped lillah of at nursery and I went too UNi haha!!! Put lillah in her car seat she was screaming so I gave her my car keys ! I left her door open tho whilst I put shopping away before I could open the boot the door was shut and she locked the car lil monkey bless her had too get police too come smash my window that's a nice 150 !! For a new window fab haha!!! !!!! X


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* brilliant news :happydance: so happy for you :) they will just monitor you closely that's what I got told :)

Fx'd the doc will do your tests :) can u call up and ask the receptionist they might have an idea so you know??

*betty* thanks it was nice :)

OMG poor you, what a day! Lillah sounds very clever :hugs: 
I hope that your day gets better Hun :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Argh I phoned the clinc too check Luke's morph result as they didn't give it me 

And it's only 5% :( they have also said this may be causing my mcs as if a dodgy sperm gets into the egg the egg will kill it or do something big word I don't know what he said :( 
I feel abut deflated I was getting exited for the iui but he thinks ivf/ icsi is the road for us ahhhh mixed messages ! X


----------



## scerena

Hun my oh has 5% morph and that is just "normal" so don't worry too much... With IUI as well they will be only selecting the good sperm and you will have enough as Luke's counts are good in everything else :hugs:

Have the clinic said IVF only to you???


----------



## 4magpies

Average morph is about 5%. It's pretty normal TBH. They lowered the normal levels recently as they were being too picky so my clinic says. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Magpie is very right :)


----------



## 4magpies

Scerena what was your AMH again?

I am just doing some googling.

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and I text my mum telling her about todays results saying I'm worried about seeing GP and them not doing bloods and she said "we will worry about that bridge when we cross it" and that "I am sure we can find money from somewhere". So I think she might help us if GP won't which would be amazing. We are very blessed with our families.

xxx


----------



## scerena

That is brilliant Hun :) would be amazing if your mum can help if the gp doesn't :) but fx'd the gp can at no more expense :hugs:

My AMH was 35.05 which is still high- it's under optimal fertility :) so they said they would keep a close eye on me at my old clinic :)

"The reference ranges for AMH are:

Optimal fertility: 28.6-48.5 (pmol/l)

Satisfactory fertility: 15.7-28.6 (pmol/l)

Low fertility: 2.2-15.7 (pmol/l)

Very low fertility: 0.0-2.2 (pmol/l)"


----------



## 4magpies

Wow, well mine is stupidly high then.

I was a bit shocked when she said 51!

xx


----------



## scerena

Yours is very high I expect you will start on a low dose and be watched carefully, but its fine hopefully it means you have loads of eggies to share :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah he said Iam not Gunna lie iui succes rate would be low with 5% morph and that he thinks icsi is the best for us ?! 

He said the level has too be over 15% too be classed as normal ah am confuzed :/


----------



## scerena

It use to be 15 Hun I would research online as its 5% my fs was happy with 5% morph he said it rare for men to have high morph these days... Not sure what the new clinic will think about ohs morph tho...

So what are you going to do?mare you going to attempt IUI?


----------



## bettybee1

I have looked online and everything I've seen 5% is bad :( bah humbug ! 

His count was 120,000,000so if 5% were normal that makes 6,000,000 and it only takes 1 !! Lol 

Yeah think am Gunna go for iui still !! I've had a long talk with luke and we think it's best that we do them ! Coz after all we have out daughter so we can produce a child !! Lol :D x


----------



## bettybee1

But if the iui fail then when we do egg share I'll defo do ivf/icsi !!!! Xxz


----------



## scerena

Exactly that's how I see it my oh has two kids so 5% can't be bad :)

Plus WHO guidelines (think its called) I think it is its 4/5% that is considered normal :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Fingerscrossed summet works soon lol for all of us:D



Iam so annoyed right now lukes up in Scotland working and I have just got my lovely bright pink positive ovulation test!!! Arghhh !!! And have super fertile cm and my husband is miles away till Saturday !! Bloody typical ! Always the case every time I ov he's away !!! 
Lol 


What was your hubbys count & mob Scerna ?? Xx


----------



## scerena

Ahhhh no way!!!! That sucks :( at least with the IUI you have a chance as his :spermy: will be there :)

I haven't got the results on me, I know his motility was Normal and his count last time was 71mil...
Before his count use to be low we had- (0.5mil, 28mil, 15mil, 34mil, 41mil) so from 0.5mil up to 71mil the fs was verrrrry impressed :)
I know if my cycles were fine we probs would of had a baby as he has two kids :/

And I hope something happens for us all soon :)


----------



## Plex

Sorry this isnt a long post, I hope u are all well?
Af has got me at last....it took long enough lol So looks like i'll b starting my 8th round of clomid 2moro. Still no results re my chromosome tests but im not in too much of a hurry if im honest, life is pretty stressful for me at the moment.

Im just going to stay lurking in the background for a bit if u dont mind? Think I need a day or two to wallow in my self pity :haha: 

:hugs: to u all xxxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* aw I am so sorry af got you :hugs: it's always hard if you are expecting af or not :hugs: have a good cry that's what I usually do when I get af :hugs:

I really hope this 8th round will be your lucky round!!!

When did you get your chromosome test done again???


----------



## scerena

Well I enquired about egg sharing at-
The bridge centre London...

Last night I sent them an emil, they replied this morning and now I have had the egg share manager on the phone to me :)

Basically, like lister- one consultation and counselling same day and that's it :)
I told her I have my results and I have to email them over to her which I will do tonight off my mums laptop as I can't off the iPad :dohh:
I told her I need recent LH FSH etc doing on my next period and she was cool with that also :) as I've had the main ones done that take ages to come back :)

She asked my characteristics- I told her-
Half Jamaican/ half English but very light skinned
Green eyes
Brown curly hair
Weight and height etc

Her reply was "how beautiful" bless her :)
She said she has mixed race recipients waiting and would want to get me started very soon, asked if I was ok with the pill etc...

She was talking things like- you will probably be on a short protocol with PCOS and that she is going to have a look at matching me with people....

So I'm thinking maybe going to the lister and the bridge centre and seeing which one can get me matched and started first??? What do you think ladies??? As I'm not using them for anything as all my blood work has been done previous to appointments with them...


----------



## bettybee1

Yep I think that's the best thing too do hunnie I would do the same if I had a lot of clinics too choose from !!! 

I will defo be doing the egg sharing at care Sheffield if I have too do it not Darlington they are not that good I don't think I get a vibe from them that there all for te money !! Very commercialised where as care Sheffield you walk in and it feels like a hospital !! Not a show room :/ and everything is a lot more formal at care Sheffield Soo I'll b doing my iuis at lwc then egg share at care Sheffield :D I wish I would get given the short protocol & not the long one boo!! 


It's very good though that clinic sound promising !! And bets she right that u are beautiful I wish I was 50%jamacan or something with nice green/ blue eyes and not boring !! Lol :) xx


----------



## scerena

Well I had a call from the bridge centre at 4.15, literally just sent my email with results and she called me asking if I have sent them!!! I'm thinking she has a match in mind for me maybe???

Anyhow I have told her in my email about my appointment with lister on the 26th and I'm going to go with whoever matches me first :)

Have they said why you would be on a long protocol??? And I get what you mean, it's all about the vibe you get... I'm thinking I might go to both and then choose :shrug:

Aw thanks, you're not boring Hun :hugs: I bet you're very pretty :)

I hope these IUI's work and that you don't need the egg share though :)

:hi: *plex, 4magpies* and anyone I missed... Hope you're all well???

*kazza* where are you??? I hope everything is going okay Hun with your cycle :)


----------



## 4magpies

That's good news then. I'm half tempted to try our other local egg share clinic but I just dunno. Argh. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* it might be worth a shot just enquiring at least so you know?

Not long until your gp appointment now Hun :)


----------



## bettybee1

They do the long proct as procedure :/ 

Sounds like she might have a match aprelady for you !!!!

So don't you ovulate at all on your own chick is that your main problem or do you have endo or summet ?? Have you had your insulin levels and stuff done am sure you will have :$


----------



## scerena

I don't ovulate on my own :( and yes my insulin is fine so they wouldn't give me metformin :(

I got this email from the bridge clinic tonight at 8.30-
"Hi Serena,
Thank you. There is no wait other then synchronising your cycle if all results are in place. Please contact Lisa and she will gladly try and fit you in and on a Monday we can also fit an appt to see the counsellor.
I shall leave it up to you to decide post your appointments and in the meantime I shall make tentative enquiries with potential recipients.
Kind regards"

I'm thinking they have a match in mind.... BUT I think I'm really swaying more to the Lister clinic though for some reason :shrug:

The long protocol- how long is that usually for???


----------



## bettybee1

I would say go and get an app at this clinic at suss them out but there's no point soaring for lister if these can do it quicker & it's the same distance of course etc. 
Theyre probley crying out for mixed race donors !! Especially with your eye colur etc. remember they get a lot off money for reciepents paying for ivf :) do there probs not trying too scam you just get there money of the reciepent before they pull out :/ 

Urghhh I feel for you hunnie my friend hasn't had a period in 3 years that's how long she's being trying for aswell and they haven't really given her anything apart from lots of ops !! She's on the waiting list for nhs ivf as 

Fxd your ivf will work 1st time :D 

The long proc

You go on b/c for 1 month then down reg for 2 weeks them stim for 2 weeks 

I think the short prot you don't down reg do you ?? X


----------



## scerena

*betty* I think it's because I am on a lister egg sharing thread on fertility friends- they all have nothing but good to say about the clinic, most of the ladies who have egg shared already for their bfp on first cycle and some second cycle...

I will probably go to the other consultation also though :) I know they don't want to scam me, I dunno you know when you just sway... But I will probs see when they can fit me in :)

Your poor friend :( haven't they tried her on clomid or injections??? They should at least give her provera to induce her bleed as ive heard it can be dangerous years without a bleed... Is she funded by the NHS???

Yh you DR but not for long at all- maybe a week or two... 
Basically I was told- pill to sync cycles, then DR then stim- but more like a month or month and half, long protocol is like 2 months then...

I pray my first IVF will work- that would be a miracle, I know I have to prepare myself it might not but I think that is going to be a very challenging thing to do as i rhink we all get our hopes up :dohh:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you have tol go with your heart on the clincs just like I know lwc isn't right for me too ivf there !! 


Yeah bless her heart they haven't give her ought there shit yeah is nhs funded but coz she is only 22 they won't give her ought till shes 23 right joke ! 

Thats why I went private in the 1st place !!! Coz if your under 25 they think your taking the piss arghhh hate Halifax !! Its a small shitty town !!!


She pees on preg tests every 2 weeks aswell I really feel for her she had a mc when she was 19 at 13 weeks and she hasn't bleed since it she have severe pcos endo , scarring she has constant infections! Down there coz of cysts etc. 
She's not the brightest off people either so she doesn't get the whole thing properly she thinks it will just happen which it might but proby not :( x


----------



## scerena

Your friend is lucky though in a way- I'm 26 and don't get funded until 30 on the NHS in my pct :/

Endo explains a lot bless her and ouch about the cysts etc :(

I know what you mean they just look on you like a child- I look young too so doubt that helps :haha:

Youre right about going with your instinct about clinics... At the moment I'm going with my instinct- that might change tomorrow or after my appointment :shrug: if not then my instinct is :)


----------



## bettybee1

Bloody hell 30!! That's ridiculous ! The nhs is Soo screwed up with funding they give gastric bands and druggies methadone !! Which they love coz
It's free (a lot) of them but they don't give women the chance too have children unless they fall into a certain criteria !!!! Appaling !!! 
And most of the people who end up with gastric bands still over eat and don't do as there told then end up with problems coz off it which cost the nhs millions when really the person should of gone on a strict diet & exercise regime !!!


----------



## scerena

Yep the crappy NHS!!! I sent my appeal letter and they received it two weeks ago- no reply so not holding my breath!!

Exactly NHS are rubbish!!! But nothing we can do :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

scerena said:


> *4magpies* it might be worth a shot just enquiring at least so you know?
> 
> Not long until your gp appointment now Hun :)

I'm like you with lister though. I've head nothing but good about my chosen clinic. So I don't want to go to another one really if I can help it.

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Well I managed too get luke home last night he drove all the way from Scotland for sex too go back again he had no sleep lol bless him but this is like our last month before paying loads!! Fx'd it works lol haha haven't had a tenp rise today so probs will tmro fxxxxx!!!


----------



## bettybee1

:hi: hellllllooo !! how is everyone:flower:


----------



## scerena

Im good thanks, 12 days until my appointment :)

:hi: *betty* aw bless Luke :) men and sex :haha: fx'd this last month works and you get to save all your money :)

*4magpies* yes you just know when you have the right clinic don't you :) how are you getting on??


----------



## bettybee1

haha i know the bad thing is i actually want sex more than him lol !!! hahaha:blush:

well am 1dpo today nice soft cervix and lots of creamy CM fxx this is my month before i spend all my $$$$$$$ :thumbup:

What happend to the bridge clinic you sacked that off ? 

what you being up to today much ?? x x


----------



## scerena

Aw bless ya, some ladies have a high sex drive and I for sure am one of them :haha:

The tww begins :) look forward to your symptom spotting :)

The bridge clinic are very keen, but I've had my heart set in the lister clinic, so I'm going to go to my lister consultation and then I will go to the bridge clinic if the lister don't meet my expectations I think...

Today I've been out for food at Frankie and Benny's, we was going to go to the cinema but I have a headache so we come home and I'm stuffing my face with chocolate :)
How has your day been???


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you have too go with your heart !!! 

Hate tww!!! You will see my tests very shortly hahhaa!! I test from like 4dpo !!! Really hoping this month is it really don't wanna go for treatment !! 


Aww I've never being too frankie n bennys lol 

Hope your headache goes!! 

I've being at UNi all day although I missed my last lecture as I felt like shit & couldn't be arsed !! Haha!! My tutor text me asking where I'd gone am like I feel dizzy shes was like no what's the real reason you have being off this last couple of week why are some people so noisy she just wants too know all my business haha !! 

My boobs are killing tho !!!! 

Wish I had chocalte in the House but o dont just lillahs crisps and Jamaican cake which cba eating as I eat a whole cake too myself last night haha!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* :haha: can't wait to see your tests :) I use to poas like crazy too :haha: if you :holly: are sore then looks like you have def ovulated :happydance:

Would be amazing for it to be your turn Hun, you sure deserve it :)

The food is lovely you should get Luke to take you to one if you have one near you???

My headaches gone :happydance:

nosey tutors :haha: they are nosey I use to have a nosey lecturer :dohh:

I love Jamaican cake too :) I like putting butter on it :dohh: I feel sick of chocolate now- af must be arriving soon as I'm addicted to it right now!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Just plodding along till our first appointment. 

A lot is hanging on it which is really starting to worry me. 

Glad your both feeling positive. 

Plex how are you?

Hope everyone had a lovely V day. J cooked me a lovely Thai prawn curry from scratch and I came home to a card and flowers, lillies! My favourite. I'm very lucky.

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* Aw bless glad you had a lovely valentines day :hugs:

It feels so long waiting for our appointments :/ but it will be here soon I guess :)


----------



## scerena

Well I got refused NHS funding for IVF surprise surprise...

So glad I've started up the process for egg sharing!!!

How is everyone??? *plex,4magpies, betty, kazza*???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 4magpies

That is so unfair. Infertility sucks.

I am good, just very tired busy day at work and I am back in tomorrow.

Just running a bath then I am getting into bed.

Going for a run after work tomorrow then we have friends round in the evening.

Hoping to start my packing for our holiday this weekend.

Whats everyone else plans?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4mahpies* I'm in bed also watching tv :) I'm starting up running again next week I feel lazy lately :dohh:

I've got the kids tomorrow morning until Sunday evening so just going to do something with them..

Packing :happydance: always makes you feel more excited about your holiday :)


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about you letter :( !!! The nhs is rubbish for ivf its just not fair for you hunnie:(


What do you do for a living hun? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I know right they suck!! Well I was a fragrance counter lady over xmas but now I'm an office assistant at the mo... I went to uni and studied marketing with psychology but I haven't a clue on my dream job :dohh:

Are you up to much this weekend?


----------



## bettybee1

Bless ya my cousin did her degree and she's had about 10 jobs and still doesn't know what too do bless her !!! 

I always knew from day 1 i wanted too clean poo & wee :/ well that's what seem to do ATM !!!! I love my patients but gosh Iam always getting smacked or scratched deeply :/ that's mental health work for ya :/ can't wait too see if I get in for midwifey and if I don't I might do a year top up in fertlty nursing seen as though I bloody know it all anyways haha!!!!!! 


Working nights this weekend 12 hour shifts :(((((( !!! X


----------



## scerena

What you do is a good job Hun :)
Ohs mum is a carer and I think they're one of the best jobs, everyone needs carers :) me though I don't have the stomach for the poo part :/

Midwifery or fertility would be good and like you said you already know a lot about fertility anyway :)

12hours shift oh gosh... Poor you :hugs:
Who has lillah when you work?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I love caring for people but because I work for the mental health people it's abut different as 'normal' patients need help cleaning and getting on the toilet my patients like too put the 'chocalte' fingers in my face :/ bless them :(

I hate doing 12 hour shifts but it all I can do t the mo till I finished UNi !! 

Well luke is home so he has her but normally when he's not here my mum and dad have her I go up too theirs put her too bed at 7 then set off too work at 7:30 and by the time I get home from work in the morning she is just getting up so the. It's a case of sleep if she has a nap !! Or of someone is there I can have some sleep :( not good really when I've finished UNi I can change too days !! Then when am a registerd nurse am just gonna get a part time job at the hospital probley night shifts again but only 1 a week ! When I start UNi again blah !!! !!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* how are things going with your cycle?????

*betty* chocolate fingers oh gosh!!! You must have a strong stomach dealing with all that :hugs:

When do you finish uni???

That's nice then as Lillah doesn't even know you're gone :) poor you though only getting sleep of she naps or if someone is there :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

My lady's period was late so i start injections Monday and go in for a scan on Friday


----------



## scerena

Ooh ok... Wondered where you was in treatment :dohh:

What meds are you stimming with???


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

How has everyone's weekend been??? Hope everyone has had a nice one???
Appointments are coming up-
22nd *kazza*- 1st stimming scan :)
25th *4magpies*- gp
26th *me*- lister consultation
*betty* where are you in your cycle again Hun???
*plex* how are you Hun, what's going on with your process??

*4magpies* are you on fertility friends??? I swear I saw a post that might be yours??


----------



## 4magpies

I'm actually sat in the doctors now as I have a terrible UTI and I'm weeing blood so going to ask GP about bloods whilst here. 

If he says no I will still go next week and see female doctor. 

Yeah I am on there. What's your name on there?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I'm Hoping2eggshare on there I only joined the other week...

Oh no hope you feel better soon :hugs: 
Have everything crossed that they are going to do bloods for you..

*afm* af visited today...since my medicated cycles my cycles have shortened- not great but shorter! 1st was 50days and this on was 49days... I'm in agony today though :cry:
Only good thing about af means I can get my remaining bloods done tomorrow only need- LH, FSH and E2 & thyroid profile- getting them all done tomorrow, hoping to have results for my appointment next tues fx'd...


----------



## 4magpies

Well my GP won't do my bloods so that's us done. 

So gutted. Sat in his office crying for a good 30 mins. Felt sorry for the man. 

Emailed the clinic this morning about just donating my eggs. 

See what they say. 

Heartbroken.

Really could do with not being at work today.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* oh no Hun :hugs: is it worth seeing another doctor??? Did he say why he wouldn't do them for you??? :hugs:

I am sending tons of :hugs: your way Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

It's not that he won't do them. He can't. 

So basically that's it.

I've emailed the clinic about just donating my eggs. Then sharing later. 

See what they say.


----------



## scerena

Why bloods have u asked him for? Your doc can do things like-
LH, FSH, thyroid profile, HIV, HEP B & C etc...
Not sure about the chromosome tests and cystic fibrosis though...

My GP has done all my bloods except the ones that I already had done at the clinic which were- AMH and chromosome tests and cystic fibrosis...

Can't u ask him to do all the standard infertility testing which include what I listed above as my GP does it so can't say why he can't, I'm thinking maybe he's referring to the chromosome tests etc?

That way maybe the clinic will charge you less as they will only have to test got 2/3 bloods? 

Worth a check Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

No he's saying I have to go to GUM clinic and stuff and they won't give me my blood group and for HIV testing I need councilling first. It must just be different in Wales. 

He said he could do the hep testing and the chlymidia and that's it. 

The karotyping and the CF work out more done alone than the £500 I would pay for all my bloods in one go so no point in messing around. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

That sucks big time Hun :hugs: so sorry to hear that :hugs:

Have you heard back from the clinic today??? Will they let you donate and get straight onto another cycle for sharing? As most clinics (well here) a majority of your blood tests are only valid for 3 months then you need them done again if egg sharing... Worth checking with your clinic first? As I know some clinics like a certain amount of time between IVFs, I'm just mentioning because I don't want you to donate and then by the time you egg share your results aren't valid :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

The clinic knows why I am donating so they wouldn't let me donate then do that to me. 

No reply yet.


----------



## scerena

Ok was just checking as I know it's a three month thing with certain bloods, they will probably get you cycling straight after then :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies how are you all???

A week until my appointment... HURRY UP I'm so ready to go!!!

I got my remaining bloods done today so I have all of the bloods they require :) only thing I'm missing is my chlamydia one- I was on af so I couldn't get it done...
I know I don't have it though as I went to the GUM clinic but they can't print results for me :dohh: so I will do them at the Lister clinic tues :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hey !! Iam in robin hoods bay near Scarborough. Do don't have any Internet singal but am in Whitby for dinner so I've got some jaja! 

Sorry your gp won't do ya bloods am sure there will do the HIV one and full blood count tho I know they can't do the chrom one coz of funding . Can't be that much money hunnie ?!? Maybe be 100 or something ?? Maybe do a car boot sale or something that's ago of way for making abit off money quickly I you need too ? :D !! 

They don't last long the bloods like screna said so you will have too have them redone or your own cycle . Not the chrom ones but all the others which are the most expensive ones :) becoz once you have shared your eggs you have too wait 2 bleeds before they will get you cycling again usually :/ and it's a long wait ahead :(



Screna - yeaaahhhh not long now !!!! :D !!!! Fx'd they start you pretty quick !!!!! 

What have you being up too ???x


----------



## 4magpies

I called another clinic today. They do the bloods for free so we have booked an appointment with them on 5th march. Two weeks today. 

Hope time passes quickly for you chick. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I'm good thanks, just been doing Zumba again so I can tone up for summer :) so I'm ready to put them shorts on :haha:

What is robin hoods bay?- is it holiday place???

When are you due to start your IUI??? I'm excited for you :)

*4magpies* :happydance: that is amazing news :happydance: is the clinic near you??? So glad you found one that will do your testing for free :) all mine has been free also :)

Two weeks will fly by Hun :) not long and you will be waiting on your results then getting matched :)

You must be so relieved :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Robin hoods bay is a sea side town in north Yorkshire its more like an old fishing town hehe :) yeah a lot off tourists come here love it !!

Well am 6dpo today !! So Af will come in 6-7days then it's on with iui cycle !!!! X


----------



## scerena

Aw sounds lovely :) who have you gone there with?
I hope you have a lovely time :hugs:

Not long now then- are you getting excited!!! Fx'd that af doesn't show at all Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Well its two weeks till app and 3 weeks till our holiday so lots to look forwards to.

We have also decided not to wait till July/Sept. We are going to start ASAP. Don't care if I have a huge bump for our wedding!!

Hope you enjoying your mini break Betty.

xxx


----------



## scerena

That's definitely a lot to look forward too :) bet you can't wait to get things moving along :) and also to go on holiday :happydance:

Fab news that you want to start ASAP that will be amazing :) what's the time frame have they said Hun???

Next week/ next two weeks we have all got things to look forward too :) it's exciting we are all finally loving forward :)


----------



## 4magpies

Bloods can take up to six weeks to come back.

Then it'll be finding a match. Then start treatment. I am hoping April/May but we will see. Be nice to be on our way by my birthday in June.

Just been researching my new clinic, sucess rates are great especially for sharers. 48%!!

I feel like I have had a weight lifted off my shoulders today, yesterday was just awful.

We've just sat down and filled in all our forms they emailed us over.

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Scr - gone here with my mum dad sister her friend and luke & lillah loo lol !! Coming back home tmro and then I've i got a job interview tmro !! Fed up off nights haja!!! 

4maggpie - glad you have found clinc that does it for free and your not waiting!! What clinc you going with ? Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

London Womens Cardiff, its actually closer to us than the other clinic!

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

That's who am
With at the moment londons women darlignton Asif your bloods are free they said mine were 450 nearly have you asked them or you going off the website chick ??? X


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* that is great hopefully you will be well on your way in no time :) 6 weeks then time for a match will fly by :) so happy that you have something to focus on at last :)

The forms are long aren't they!!

*betty* Aw sounds lovely and you sound like you're having fun also :) 

A new job :) I have everything crossed that you get it :) what is the job? Don't blame you doing them night shifts bless you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I called them today to ask as I wasn't going through it all again with another clinic, once I'd spoke to a nurse and confirmed I booked in.

The nurse said WOW when I told her my AMH results, was funny. Haha.

They just moved premises so its like a special thing for cardiff I think.

My consultation and bloods are free, we would just have to pay for OH's bloods, which the GP will do as it is just the Hep's, HIV and chylmidia that need doing.


----------



## bettybee1

That's fab then hunnie how you like it there where I am
It's abit commercialised but they do everthing fast !!! :D 

It's still a care job but community care spin can work late shifts instead and earlys on weekends but as I have tol drive tol people's homes it's good coz I'll get tol eat and drink as I goto my next patient yippee am not fat just like my chocalte and sweets haha !!! Oh and hot chocaltes hahha !!! Xx


----------



## 4magpies

They were really nice when I called and got back to me quickly.

Not actually been in yet but we know where it is right in the city centre.

Hope you get the new job.

xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies! 

Very active thread! I can't keep up! Love it! 

Scerena! Not long now! 

Good luck all with your upcoming cycles! 

Day 2 of Stims or me!


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* mines all free also and we have to do ohs but he's done his at the gp also :) I'm glad you have a plan now and dates to focus on etc :)

Your AMH is very high! They was impressed with mine being 35.05 but yours if very high which is a good thing :)

*betty* that's sounds great :) I'm not fat either but love sweets chocolate and hot choc too :haha: that sounds like the perk of the job :)
Wishing you all the luck Hun :hugs: fx'd you get it, I'm sure you will as you're qualified :hugs: :hugs:

*kazza* yay for Stims :happydance: hope all is going well :) when is your scan??


----------



## 4magpies

See I am fat and I love my chocolate. I have to be so careful with what I eat. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* aw bless ya :hugs: is your BMI okay???


----------



## 4magpies

My BMI is 26 so fine for sharing as it just has to be under 28. 

Still want it do be under 25 for starting treatment though. 

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I must admit I don't really like ' food' haha so that why am
Not fat I think haha I love chicken & fish but hate red meat although I love sausage butties but I just can eat big portions off anything Iam more of a grazer !! Lol my friends quite big her BMi is 30 but when I spend over a day with am like ahh that's why where different she loves greasy big meals and I like too eat chicken and rice like am poor haha!!!! I had her tea she was like how can you eat this lol !!!! HHahaha but then I eat more Choc and crisps than her lol !!!! X


----------



## 4magpies

I don't really eat bad or alot, If I eat like a normal person I just pile it on.

I lost 7st a couple of years ago but I have to be super strict to lose weight.

Guess some of us are just blessed and I'm not!

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

7st stone is a lot well done hunnie !!! No yeah it's all about the metabolism
My sister has always being bigger and she has too diet and goto the gym 5 days week too keep her body fat down bless , tmi I have 4-5 bowel movements aday where as she has 1 every 2 days so it just shows I think . Am a really stressed person and she's relaxed and I can keep till for 2 mins I have ants in my pants literally lol haha!!! 

I do feel for people who have too constant watch what thu eat it can't be fun and it's more heather too be a lil overweight than under my friends BMi is 15 !!!!!! She is so skinny it's horrible he has just had her thrid baby and literally 2 days after her tummy was flat like a pancake rock hard where as 17 months on my is still abit wobbly and the bottom yuk!! X


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* 7 stone is A LOT of weight to loose so well done you :happydance: as long as you have a healthy BMI that is all that matters I think :)

*betty* I agree that it depends on metabolism... Wow can't believe your friends BMI is 15! She must be tiny!!!

I've started doing Zumba again so m all toned for summer :) I don't need to loose weight but I want to be toned for summer though :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I want too be toned after lillah ruined my body haha worth it tho lpl but still depressing the only way am Gunna get my tummy toned is if I get fatter then loose and tone !! But once am done having childreni might just have a tummy tuck wheehey

Ohhh jeeezzzzz she never eats she is worrying thin and she's 6 ft so she looks I'll !! X


----------



## scerena

Is that how you have to loose the weight by putting it in everywhere? I haven't a clue about weight loss :shrug:
So worth it though you're right, I guess you don't kind a tummy for children, I can't wait for that! Sounds weird right lol! But just so I know my tummy was a good cause...

Yeh no point toning up apwhen oh want more children as your probs get toned then fall pregnant :haha:

WOW that is scary- is she not classed as anorexic? Can she just not put the weight on? I know some people can't bless them :(

Are you back from your hol now?.


----------



## scerena

Oh yh and good luck with your job interview betty :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah am
Back now hunnie my interview went good thanks I'll fin out in the next couple of days 

No but coz my tummy has loose skin I would have too get abit fat too tone it up tight !! Lol


Well apparently she eats my arse when am
With her all she has is coffee and cigs !! 
When we was t school she used too hide all her dinners in her wardrobe :/ x


----------



## scerena

Fx'd that you get the job I am glad it all went well :hugs:

Oh no :/ my friend at school had anorexia bless :hugs:

So did you and Lillah have a good time away???


----------



## Plex

Heya ladies :flower:
Hope ur all well xx

Im almost halfway through my 8th round now and waiting to trigger on sunday. Still waiting to hear back about my chromasome tests - just under 7weeks and 4days left lol 
Think I may email them to ask if they have them back yet sometime this week.

xxx


----------



## scerena

5 days until my appointment :) I'm counting down like a big kid :dohh:

*plex* yes give them an email Hun, they might just need their memory jogging :) they should be back... I was told up to 6 weeks and they were back before... Def email them :)

8th round of clomid... I'm praying this final round will be it for you :hugs: how amazing would that be :) everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:D not long left now Scerena!!! :thumbup: thats gone quick! x
U'll probably not have too long a wait now :D fxd u'll be matched soon as!! 
Yeah think I will this coming week - im getting fed up of waiting. Hopefully it will be my last round of clomid either way either bfp or onto egg sharing :D 
:hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

On their site it says when they have the results back they usually match within 2 weeks so I am really hoping that this is the case- as I have all my results to take :) just missing chlamydia but I can do that as a urine test when I'm there that day :)

When you contact them please let us know how you get on :)
Yep lets hope this last round is your lucky round :) IF its not then at least you have a back up plan in motion :)


----------



## Plex

:D I cant get over how different the two clinics uve been to are - I really hope ur not waiting for much longer but from the sounds of it u'll be matched real soon anyway :D
Yeah I'll keep u all updated as to whats happening with me, I just hate waiting :( xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey how is everyone :D !!!!!!! X


----------



## scerena

*plex* I know right crazy how different they are :wacko: I'm looking forward to getting everything set up on tues and then just waiting for a match afterwards :) 
Annoying I have to do counselling again though :dohh:

Yes please keep us updated :)

*betty* heyyyy betty I'm good how are you?? Hope you're having a nice weekend??? 

Have you heard back from the job yet???


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah am good Glad your okay just being too see my gran she's just being moved too a care home she's okay buts shes always being abit nutty and now she's 85 it's just so he's safe 

But she's calling everyone *******s !! Lol an dead ducks coz no one talks too her it's Soo funny then she took me too her room she went come here beth I went over too her she had 3 bottles of whisky and a bottle of baileys hid in the back of her knocker drawer hahahaa!!!!!!! She had asked my cousin too bring it in she's so naughty lol !!!! 

Then she's telling me I might find a way too brak the window in the night and escape bless her !!!!! 



No not heard from the job yet I'll ring them Monday ! Lol x


----------



## bettybee1

*. Bas***ds xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: *betty* :) 

Aw bless your gran :hugs: at least she will be safe :) I use to love going to see my gran :)

Looooool your nan sounds so funny :rofl: bless her with her stash of alcohol!!! Like Patrick off east enters with his whiskey :haha: at least she can have a littlest drink and relax :)

Fx'd for good news with the job tomorrow Hun :hugs:

Hope you have had a good weekend???

:hi: *kazza, plex, 4magpies* hope you're all well???


----------



## Plex

Betty - I like ur Grandma! Bet she'll get on great hun :D Its a big adjustment for her but she'll soon settle in xxx Have u heard about the job yet? - Good luck!!! :)
Scerena - Heya hun :) poor u! councelling again - at least u'll know what to expect and have a ready supply of answers so hopefully it'll go quick :) Hope ur appointment goes well tomorrow too! xxx

Im due to ov today (took my trigger shot yesterday) so have plenty to keep me busy :haha: 

:flower: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* oh last night was like "argh we haven't got to do counselling again have we" I found it funny as this will be ohs 3rd fertility counselling session lol!!! Oh well like you said hopefully it won't last too long... Fx'd!!!

I hope I can get some sort of timescale tomorrow as I really need it right now I hate waiting and not knowing a timescale...

Wooooooop get busy in the bedroom ;) 

*betty* when is your new cycle due???


----------



## Plex

lolol poor u hunni that sounds like toooo much councelling :wacko: Yeah hopefully like u say u'll get a some plan of action :) then u'll know whats what - Im really looking forward to hearing what went on; hopefully it will all be good FXD! xxx

well im still in my pj's cos I cant be arsed to get dressed hahaha having a slob day methinks :D Ive been productive though, all my laundry is washed and dried, ive not long finished washing up a weeks worth of plates and stuff as i never got a chance to before and ive cooked a beef stew which smells lurvely :D 

What r u up2? xx


----------



## scerena

:haha: it's far too much counselling :haha: ill be working for them soon offering the counselling :rofl:

I will update here and my journal straight after my appointment :)

Lazy days are the best :) 
Yummmmy I made a lamb stew the other day in my slow cooker they're so nice :) and they smell lovely so enjoy :)

Good on you- I done all my laundry last night too :grr: it's such a headache isn't it :/

I'm just in frankie & Benny's with my oh having some lunch :)


----------



## bettybee1

hey yeah i hope she settles in they have labelled her as disruptive haha!!!


in a right mood today luke has phoned up to say the week when i probley ovulate he will; be on exercise in sailsbury and he wont be able too come up to do his Sperm for the iui so if i ovulte cd14-18 ill be ok but if its after then thats a cycle wasted am soo sick of his f***ing job we cant even have bloody fertlty treatment propely and he is being such a dick if i was me i would tell them straight tthat i have an app and am not working where as he doesnt wanna incase they tell him off the fcking goon then he tells me to calm down am like be in my shoes mate !!!!!! i swear to god all we every have arguememts about is his job ffs!!!!! 

my period is due any day from weds so ill either get it tmro weds or thurs


god bet its a pain doing more counselling bless yas lol xx


----------



## Plex

ooo frankie and bennys i love that place lol I like the garlic pizza thing they do mmmmm ive just had a chicken sandwich and thinking that sounds yummy though I think id get some odd looks going out for lunch in my pj's :haha:


----------



## scerena

*betty* fx'd you ovulate between cd14-18!!! Everything crossed that you do :hugs: you should do :hugs:
Sorry like has annoyed you- men are on a different planet to us half the time aren't they :dohh:

*plex* yh I think you would get some weird looks :haha: chicken sandwich sounds good though :) there was something in oh's meal so he got his free- was like a little stone :sick:


----------



## kazzab25

Evening all!! 

Scerena one more sleep to go!! 

Hi Betty, 4 magpies and plex! 

Hope your all doing well! 

Afm, day 8 of Stims and had two scans back on Wednesday for a third, lots of follicles and just increased my dose from 112.5 to 150 from tonight, ec is prob fri sat sun or mon, not sure which yet!!! Getting excited!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* :hi: Hun :) day 8 of Stims already!!! Glad you have loads of follicles- how many roughly??? Update us Wednesday on your scan please :)

You will be PUPO next week how exciting :happydance: can't wait to see how many eggs you get at EC :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.

Hope you're all good, a bit of an update from me.

A week till our consultation! 

We went to the GP tonight to ask for OH's bloods, they are testing all the Hep's and the chlymidia on wednesday and we have to go the GUM clinic for HIV which he is going to next monday so we should be rocking and rolling a week tomorrow and ready to go on holiday all happy with a maybe start date for the IVF.

We have to pay £95 for my AMH to be tested again at new clinic but that is it! A lot better than the £500 the other clinic wanted anyway.

I have started training again, running and doing my at home work outs and weights.

Feeling good and positive about myself.

Just want it to be our IVF appointment now. Hope they don't take ages to match us.

My abs are blood killing me from so many crunches! Haha.

We also got a copy of OH's SA, his count was 330 million! Wow. He asked me if he was allowed to be smug and I was like yeah ok! His morph was only 5.5% but thats ok to WHO standards and not so bad as his count is so high but hes quit smoking since that SA so hopefully that'll improve too!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* amazing news :) so glad that your GP is helping you out :) 
When I went to the GUM clinic they wont print your results out unless you pay £40 all you get is a text saying results are clear- I'm not sure if that's the same up where you live? It might be worth calling the GUM clinic and finding out???

One week until your appointment how great :) things are going to start moving really quickly for you now :) 

£95 is much better than the £500 Hun :hugs: things are certainly looking up for you I am so glad :)

That's great you're working out etc :) I have started up my Zumba again makes you feel so much better doesn't it :)

Not long this week will fly by Hun trust me... My appointment felt so far away and this last week has gone pretty quickly :) you will know where you stand pretty soon and find out when you're there how long it takes for a match :) 

We could be starting around the same time :)

330million :happydance: that is amazing :wohoo: and the morph is classed as normal :) your oh def deserves to be smug :)


----------



## 4magpies

I asked the GP she said they would print them off. TBH if its only £40 any way we will pay it as no doubt it would be cheaper than paying the clinic to do it I guess. Will ask them how much they charge when we go.

Two weeks today we will be in spain! I cant wait looking forward to it so badly!!

I'm just wondering how long it'll be for a match now, if its 4 weeks for bloods to come back then how long to match? Argh. I hope I get a match quickly!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

That's all good then Hun :) so weird how we are in diff parts of the UK and things are so different!!! 

Spain will be lovely :) you will be able to enjoy yourself so much more after your appointment :hugs:

I'm not sure Hun I know it's different everywhere... Maybe they will start matching for you whilst waiting for your results? Or maybe looking for one whilst your results are coming back :) 
Either way hopefully you won't have much longer to wait after the results :hugs:

Hoping I will ave a cycle buddy here :hugs: fx'd we both get started real soon :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah it'd be nice to cycle together wouldn't it.

xxx


----------



## scerena

Yes would be good :)

I ope that everyone gets started soon and that kazza brings us the 1st bfp :)


----------



## kazzab25

I was arched within a week, but obviously different with each clinc I'd imagine! Fingers crossed it won't be long! 

I have a total of 20 on each side but tat includes little ones, I have about 10-14 looking really good but lots not too far behind!


----------



## 4magpies

What was your AMH kazza? 

x


----------



## bettybee1

Temps down af is on her way tonight or tmro just as planned !!!! Am seeing my old fertitly docter tmro hehe!!!! In a hope too get clomid/femera & progestrone supp am not going too get them from the clinc in darlington as the cost for a medicated iui is 2200 !!!! And the price for non medicated is 1400!! Do am Gunna pay for that then take my clomid he gives me and go for follie tracking at my local scan place then I don't have too drive up there all month round am just not sure if they will give the trigger on a natural cycle but not too bothered about that anyway. So fx now I ovulate before cd18 !!!!! 

Think am Gunna see if I can take 100mg of clomid not 50 or 5-7.5mg of femera I want at least 2 targets too better out chances !!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Oooooo kazza your looking like you have plenty off follies !!! Yeahhhh!! :D x


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I'm on my way I'm hoping I don't come out disappointed :/

*kazza* that's an amazing amount :) how are you feeling with all them follicles?- are you bloated???

Yeh in their website it says 1-2weeks to get matched but not sure if that's after the doctors letter or what :shrug: guess ill find out shortly...

*betty* fx'd that af shows today or tomorrow so you can get started :happydance: exciting times :)
Good thinking about getting the clomid/femara off your old fertility doc too :)
I've got everything crossed that you ovulate by cd18 :)
2 targets makes you feel better right! I'd be the same!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck for your app hope you don't come out disappointed !!! Makes sure you ask all the questions you want too do !! I always forget !!! 


Yeah I'd rather have 3 targets don't think I'll be that blessed tho haha!!!! It's just hoping now that when we go for the iui that his sperm count hasn't got worse !!!! He's started taking well man tablets and eating walnuts everyday hope it helps his morph !!! 


On cd 1-5 I have too go for a scan at care Sheffield aswell coz apparently last month they couldn't see my left ovary well coz off the cyst they will then set up my counselling session hopefully if all these iuis fail then I'll be gearing straight up for egg sharing !!!


----------



## scerena

I know I always forget what I wanted to ask originally :dohh:

Wellman are brilliant :) what are the walnuts meant to do??? I'm scared oh's has gotten worse but it shouldn't have as he's been on loads of vits- but we drank so much on my bday last month I knw that can effect it :/
What's the worse they can do iui with the ???

That's brilliant that you will be setting up the egg sharing in the meantime just in case :) but you won't need it I'm going to stay positive for you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Walnuts have loads of magnesium and something else in too help morpholgy one lady on here told me then I researched it more !! Lol

Erm not really sure I know they want 4-5 million didnt ask them really so just Gunna have too wait and see his count was 120mil b4 & 55% so hopefully they will roughly be te same and hope his morph is up abit I know some men's morph goes up and down all the time and some stays stationary !! 

What times ya app ? X


----------



## scerena

Ooooooh! I'm gonna get oh on the walnuts :) thanks!

Yh my oh's fluctuates between 7 and lowest has been 2 so it does change all the time... I'm sure you will have enough Hun :)

My appointment is 11.15 Hun :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hope your app has gone okay 

AF arrived full force !! Yippe so am gunna start clomid tmro night cd2 !! Woop !!! & have a scan booked in at 12 at care Sheffield on Thursday !! :D ekkkk!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

How was your appointment? Excited to hear

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

hope it went well :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone 

4magpies, i can't understand my amh, coz at my last clinic they said it was 45.8 and at this clinic they said its 18! Weird! 

Scerena didn't you have your appt today? How did it go? I think you are matched 1-2 weeks one all bloods are back. 

Betty, good luck for starting this cycle x 

Afm, feeling bloated, heavy belly, not really seeing that much either! Put on 2 lbs in a week! And I've been eating healthy so I should have lost weight, not gained! 

Day 9 of Stims and back to the hospital tomorro! Looking forward to see how mug my follies are now, yesterdy the biggest was 14.5 so imhoping some of them are about 18 now! Really hoping egg collection will be fri, sat or sun! I want it this week!


----------



## kazzab25

That should have said weeing not seeing


----------



## 4magpies

That is odd, I am wondering what mine will be this time now and if it'll change!

Hopefully it drops a little bit as it was stupid high, I was just wondering as you seem to be responding well, have they put you on the lowest level of stims?

I just want it to be tuesday now!!

xxx


----------



## kazzab25

I started on 112.5 for 7 days and increased to 150 yesterdsy, that is almost lowest dose! My last cycle I started on 112.5 and then decreased to 100 and I got 16 eggs, let's of follies dont always mean lots of eggs cos with pcos you ave lots of follies, but you do produce a good number with pcos! I'll be hapt with 16 again this time thats 8 for Evans 8 for my lady!

Yeah mine was crazy high too! Can't work that out!
Is it your first ivf appt on tuesday?


----------



## 4magpies

I think 16 is a good number, I'd be very happy with 16!

xx


----------



## kazzab25

Yes I'm hoping for 16 again! 

Sorry about my spelling my iPad can't keep up with my fingers and I forget to correct!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah your Amh can drop but not that quick they may have used different nearing units :) x


----------



## kazzab25

I hope so, bit scary!


----------



## bettybee1

I would try and find out what measurements they used 
Hunnie 


I was shocked at mine 24 !!!!! Am only 20 !!!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks for thinking of me ladies... I'm copying and pasting from my post I just did in my journal as I'm lazy....

yesterday i was so upset. We done everything counselling etc... Then my last appointment was the nurses appointment. This was when she said they don't have a match for me. I said I was advised you have mixed race recipients waiting and she said we probably did at the time. She also went on to say they could have a mixed race recipient tomorrow/next week etc she just won't know when... But it's London and they have such a big ethnical background there so someone should come forward she just doesn't know when.

In the meantime she is going to look through the Afro Caribbean recipient list she has to see if any of the ladies would like to accept a mixed race donor.

They're also going to contact the national gamete trust- they have access to all the recipients waiting at different clinics so she will put an advert with my characteristics out there as someone could be waiting at another clinic.

Also, I said about a recipient who contacted me to be her egg sharer off a site called "pride angle" she is going to speak with the consultant about that also.

They said they will contact me on Thursday to give me any updates and she will stay in contact with me frequently.

My oh was so sweet- I went there with high hopes and I jus cried all the way home :/ we got back and he went to the shop and came back with flowers, a box of chocolates and a card bless him. To me I felt like the journey was over but we spoke all night and he was saying we can't just stop over a few hurdles if we want this and that he knows this is really hard for me but if I give up then we won't get there. He's right, I need to pull myself together and get on with things and push for things to happen.

A while back I spoke with the bridge clinic who said they have matches for me and I sent all my results over via email. I've emailed them this morning incase the lister can't get me a match. I'm waiting for the egg sharing lady I spoke to for a reply. I'm not travelling anywhere though until they have me a definite match as I have all my results now which she has to hand. I will see how this contact goes today. But I'm really hoping I get good news from the lister soon....

*kazza* 16 is an amazing number fx'd!!! I hope you get a nice amount to share :hugs:

*betty* brilliant news tht you can get started on this iui cycle exciting times :happydance :

:hi: *4magpies and plex* hope you're both well???


----------



## scerena

And *betty* apparently different clinics use different methods when counting the SA so don't worry about Luke's morph- at my old clinic my oh's was always between 2-5% and this clinic it's 15% :) I swear some clinics say its low to make you spend more doing ICSI!!! And morph can change by a few % I've heard but not that durastic from what I read :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

So they did a sperm a yesturday and it was 15% wow !!! 


Luke's getting his sperm done agin today by nhs so we will see what that one is they won't make it lower than it should be so Fingerscrossed its abit higher !!! 


Am glad your thinking more positive now hunnie !! I really feel for you :( !!!! Let's hope some 'full' carbbiean will want your eggies !!!! Hopefully they will :D !!!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Waaahoooo I got the job start a week of training the 11th march then straight onto work the week after yippee !!! 


& I've just being too my old fs he's gave me 100mg clomid & progestrone supp yippe !! So now am only having top pay 1400 for my iuis yes!!!!!! And I have a hsg booked for next cycle too clear me out haha!!! 

Yeahhhh yeahhh !! Positive think positive lol !!!! X


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good. 

I felt like that after my GP didn't do my bloods. It's horrible. 

You'll get there though honey. Stick with it. 

Oh has his bloods today and he is going for his HIV on Monday night. Then we are all set!! xxxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* Yeh he had one yesterday and it was 15% :) 
Fx'd Luke's will be better too- is this with another clinic???

Fx'd they give me some good news in the next few weeks :hugs:

CONGRATS on the job :wohoo: well done you!!!

That's great you got the meds and you only have to pay for the IUI :happydance:

*4magpies* thanks it's just this is the 2nd time his has happened, we have all tests ok for ages it's just the matching process I just want to scream right now!!

Gl with the bloods Hun :)


----------



## Plex

Heya girls!
Congratulations Betty on ur new job!! Thats fantastic news :D x
Scerena - Even though there isnt a match straight away it still sounds as though Lister are going to do more for u than ur last clinic, its good they will hunt a recipient down for u somewhere in the country :) bloody annoying though that there was a recipient a few weeks earlier :( :hugs: Hopefully by Thur she'll have found u someone to share with fxd! x
Magpies - not long till ur hols now- bet ur dead excited :D are u a last minute packer or are u organised? I have to write lists lolol
Kazzab - hows everything going? 16follies is bloomin good hun! Fxd 4u! x

afm - think im out for this month already....took my trigger on sun 10am and I still havent ov'ed yet; generally I ov within 24hrs but I know it can take up2 36/40hrs to work. Havent had a positive opk yet so looks pretty dismal ive been testing twice a day since Thur am too - bloody body why wont u work properly!!!!! So now I have all the pregnancy symptoms without a hope of possibly being pregnant this month :growlmad:


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks Hun I hope within the next month they manage to find me someone fx'd!

Hopefully you will ovulate real soon Hun :hugs: don't worry too much just yet Hun it can still happen :hugs:

I feel like you too! I saw 13 follicles on each ovary yesterday and not one of them decide to turn into an egg and bloody ovulate each month! sucks when our bodies don't do their job properly!


----------



## Plex

U'd think cos we have so many bloody follicles at least one of them wud do their job and pop out lolol Im beginning to get a bit fed up with this ttc lark already - dont know how i managed 4 and a half years before! I feel like all my married life ive been ttc obviously except for the year in which i had my lb and a few months afterwards lol.
Im really hopeful for u though! :thumbup: xx


----------



## scerena

I know right why won't one just step up out of the bunch and agree to mature lol!!! Oh well hopefully one day our bodies will surprise us :)

It is tiring right! It puts such strain on ourselves and I find I have changed as a person :/ it sucks... But once we get our miracles it will all be worth it right :)

Fx'd we all have some luck real soon!!!


----------



## wann

Hi girls,
I am egg sharing this month, am in the middle of the process. 
Expecting my egg collection sometime next week.
So far hav 10-12 good looking follicles nd rest lazy small ones.
I m wid Lister.

Anyone else wana share their story whoes along me on the process


----------



## scerena

Hi *wann* I'm waiting to be matched by the lister clinic :) ATM they have no mixed race recipients waiting :(

Is this your first cycle sharing??? And 10-12 good looking follicles are great :) how exciting that you have EC next week :)


----------



## wann

scerena said:


> Hi *wann* I'm waiting to be matched by the lister clinic :) ATM they have no mixed race recipients waiting :(
> 
> Is this your first cycle sharing??? And 10-12 good looking follicles are great :) how exciting that you have EC next week :)

hi scerena,

thanks dear for your kind words. I know all it takes is one good one :) yes this is my first egg sharing cycle.

praying that u get a match soon :flower:


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks girls :) 

Hiya wann good luck hope it's 1st time lucky for you :D 


Well I went for a cd3 scan today everything clear 20+ follies on my right & 15 on my left so Fingerscrossed that 2-3 off these mature :D 
Got my next scan next Friday :D 

They have also said that I will be on a lower dose if I do egg share as I have many follies I said if it was bad she went yeah if we give you high meds then they will probley all mature which is far too many lol!! X


----------



## bettybee1

How you feeling today screna ?? X


----------



## 4magpies

I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated this month. It's annoying. I think I'm just making loads of cysts. Gutted.


----------



## bettybee1

Are you temping magpie ? X


----------



## scerena

*betty* I too had at least 13 on each follicle and was told it will start on lower doses like my other inject cycles....
Gl with your cycle I am glad all is looking okay :)

*wann* good luck :) when is your next scan???

:hi: *4magpies & plex*

Afm-
No match yet...
They kept to their word and called me today though so I'm happy with this clinic :)

They sent me the email as well that they sent to the national gamete donation place- this place allows clinics to advertise donors details and recipients details to help find a match in the uk- if another clinic sees my details and they have a recipient waiting then their clinic will contact my clinic...

They are going to start looking through their full Afro-Caribbean recipients as from today to see if any are willing to take mixed race donor eggs and will get back to me...

Also, the lady who contacted me on pride angel about me sharing my eggs with her- they are going to talk with the counsellor about the situation- the doctor is fine with it but means we might need more counselling etc so she will update me on that situation also...

I'm really happy with their contact so far :)

The bridge clinic I contacted haven't replied to my email as of yet...
Herts and Essex have no mixed race recipients waiting.
London's womens clinic have no mixed race recipients.
CRM are going to make enquiries to any of their full Afro- Caribbean recipients as well for me to see if they would be interested in mixed race donor eggs also...

Basically it's a waiting game from now... Lister are going to call me Tuesday- to keep me updated on how things are going :)


----------



## 4magpies

bettybee1 said:


> Are you temping magpie ? X

No don't bother as no temp really.

It's my weight and my boobs not hurting that give it away.

xx


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya ladies, 

Serena I really hope they find you a match soon, at least you no everyone is doing everything they can now!! 

Afm triggered tonight booked for egg collection Saturday morning !!


----------



## Plex

Heya :hi: 
Wann - Good luck hun!!! really hope you only need the one cycle :) x
Betty - WOW now thats a LOT of follies lol :D looks good for a couple maturing for sure! x
Scerena, Magpies, Kazzab - hows things going with u? 

afm - still no ov................:growlmad: im going to keep testing just to make sure theres no late unexpected ov. Really dont get it, why wudnt the trigger work this month? can u get immune to it? I have hcg in my urine as i test the trigger out but no ov? :shrug: confused!! 

:flower: xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just waiting for my appointment on Tuesday now. 

xx


----------



## Plex

Whats ur appointment for Magpies? x
Kazzab - hope the EC goes well for u hun! x


----------



## scerena

*kazza* yes they have been great and it's only been 2 days bless them :) can't believe it's EC on sat already :) exciting times :happydance:

*plex* my long post is above Hun that's all that's going on with me- nothing new... How weird you haven't ovulated??? Can you ask your doc to do a progesterone test to confirm it???


----------



## 4magpies

First appointment at our new clinic for egg sharing. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Scerena - Its good ur being kept informed, it think from the sounds of it if theres a match somewhere for u they'll find it :D 
Magpies - Good luck for tuesday :) 

Are u up to much today? xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* gl with your appointment :)

*plex* thanks Hun, yeh they seem pretty good and I'm glad they're actually looking for me not like my last clinic so fx'd someone pops up soon! 
I'm just on my way to the dentist I'm making sure I don't need anymore work done for a while as she is off on maternity leave end of next week and anything kind of big I like done with her...
What about you? Are you up to much today???


----------



## wann

hi all,

had a scan 2day 
2 folli 18
3 around 17 
3 at 16 
4 at 15 and many at 13

I have been told to take ovitrell on sun and am going for EC on tuesday.

Fingers crossed, hope i hav a good number with good quality for both me n d recipient .

praying hard


----------



## kazzab25

Hey wann gl looks like we won't be too far apart my ec is tomorrow! 

4 magpies good luck for your appt and hey to all the gang


----------



## scerena

I emailed my consultant at the lister today and asked if he would prescribe me metformin in the meantime (as he is putting me in it on my IVF cycle) anyhow he replied yes and has sent me a prescription in the post so I should receive it next week :happydance: I'm really happy about it as my old fs and my gp wouldn't prescribe it to me and I've heard it helps to regulate your cycle...
I asked if he would prescribe me letrozole and he said if we have a long delay in getting a match then he will get me on meds to get me to ovulate, but he said he's hoping I won't be waiting long for a match, but he's happy to give me the metformin :)

*wann* that's great news and your follicles sound great :happydance:

*kazza* gl with EC tomorrow please let us know how you get on :) excited for you :happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

That's great news about the met, my consultant put me on that too! 

Will deffo keep you posted! Can't wait now!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* what clinic are you at again?- are you at lister?

Met is good to prevent OHSS in IVF he said so its good to take it :)

I'm just hoping it helps regulate my cycle a little whilst I'm waiting fx'd!


----------



## kazzab25

Yes I'm with lister Hun x


----------



## scerena

They're really good there aren't they! I'm impressed with them after my old clinic! 
I hope EC goes well today :)


----------



## kazzab25

Thank you!!

I have to say I'm really impressed!!! 

23 eggs 12 for me!!


----------



## 4magpies

That's a great number. 

Are they giving you the metaformin for free?

x


----------



## kazzab25

No
I pay for that x


----------



## scerena

23 eggs wow!!! :happydance: your recipient is going to be sooooo happy too :wohoo:

When do you get the fertilization report??? You must be so happy!!!


----------



## kazzab25

She shoud be!! 

Tomorrw morning can't wait!


----------



## scerena

Fx'd for tomorrow Hun! I bet you will find it so hard to sleep tonight just wondering :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Deffo, I've been awake at 4 the last three nights! Currently 6.15 am cannot sleep!


----------



## bettybee1

Wow kazzzza thats lots of eggies!!!!! 

Bet your sore !! 


Screna - how r you doing sweetie :) 

How's very one else doing ??? 


Afm- taking my last dose of clomid tonight I only took 50mg last night as I actually knocked myself out last night I jumped at tr bottom of my stairs dot know why ?!! And smacked my head of the beam I feel down the rest of the stairs and it took me a while too come round oppssy so I didn't take 100mg coz I already had a headache jaja!! 

Counting my days down too Friday hoping there's more than one follie !! X


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I can imagine not being able to sleep :hugs: I have everything crossed for you for a good fertilisation report today :hugs:

*betty* I'm doing good thanks :) just waiting for my metformin prescription to arrive... Then I hear back from the clinic Tuesday as to how they are getting on with matching or where they are at with the whole things... It's really nice that they are keeping me updated on it all :)

You poor thing!!! I do stuff like that all the time :dohh: has your headache gone today???
Fx'd that friday you can see some nice follicles growing :)


----------



## bettybee1

Great ths fab you haven't tried met have you yet ?? Maybe you can get a percristipn for clomid or femera while your on it & waiting???? It's could jut well work for you ?? 


My headaches gone thanks head sore too touch got a right lump and bruised all my arm and hand from falling :/ lillah was at the bottom of the stairs laughing at me :/ ha!! Not good ! 
Am so clumsy I don't walk anywhere I go like top speed hah !! 
Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I haven't tried it no :nope: I can't get clomid as I'm clomid resistant I've tried it in the past, he did say though that IF there is a delay in treatment then he will try me on letrozole...

Looool babies find things like that funny don't they :dohh: I bet you wanted to cry! I would have! I hope your lump and bruises go soon :hugs:

*kazza* have you had your report yet???


----------



## bettybee1

ohhhh :( well its good he said he would give you femera :) 

ohhh i did cry haha and laughed at the same time i stayed at my mum and dads this weekend so when i came round i was like 'daaaaaad' haha!!!! lol proper booo'dd x


----------



## scerena

*betty* loooool bless you :hugs: I always want my mum and dad when I hurt myself too :)
I'm glad you didn't have to go to hospital though :hugs:

Yh do at least I know if I don't get matched soonish they will at least get me ovulating :)

I bet you can't wait until your iui :)


----------



## bettybee1

oh anooo my dad said if i start going funny go get checked but i was okay lol

yes definalty get you o'ing especially because your partners sperm has dramatly improved :)

yes am too exited for it i dont have much hope for the 1st one but theres still 20% chance so well see and if i have more than one follie then that betters our chances luke gets his'nhs' sperm results on friday so hopefully its better than it was before 

am cd6 today and it feels like its dragging already grrrrr wish ii could get my iui this week instead haha!!!

i have so much work too do & am saat on baby annd bump all day haha!!!!! 10weeks of uni left wahhhooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, just quicky, so we had 11 egg but not sure what happened to the other one as we should have had 12, perhaps an empty shell, out of those 11 9 were mature and good to inject and 7 have fertilised, so I'm happy with that, 70% fertilisation rate is what they hope for and that's about 80 ish! Provisional date booked for tuesday for transfer but they could phones on the day to push it to Thursday, I'm hoping or Thursday! 

Betty, that knock sounds painful! Hoe your ok now! 

Scerena do you think you'll haveany news next week?


----------



## bettybee1

thats good chick !! 7 fert !! excellent :) !!! how many you having put back 1 0r 2 ???


WTF --- i have just being too th loo TMI -- and i have loads of egg white so i checked my cervix it low but open but loads of eggwhite !! hmmmmm i may get it for a scan earlier i did an opk and its nearly pos but thats becoz off the clomid arghhhh!!! think am gunna book a scan for piece of mind lol


----------



## kazzab25

Lol! You better get bding! Justin case you ov! Get that scan booked too! 

I really want two transferred, need to see what the drs say!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah 2 gives you better chances :) !!! 

Can't bed my hubby is on exercise in otterburn /newcastsle 

As soon as my opk goes positive I'll call the clinic !!! And get him tol come provide his sample !!! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* I'm glad you was okay :hugs: and yes I'm so pleased about oh's morph :phew:
Fx'd Luke's nhs results are better Hun :hugs:

I have everything crossed for you that this cycle will work :)

Im the same day on here when I should be doing 100 other things :dohh:

So glad you haven't got long left at uni now :) exiting times :)

Definately get that scan booked just incase :)

*kazza* amazing news :wohoo: fx'd they make it through to Thursday :hugs:

I will just be updated Tuesday on how things are going although I don't think it will be about a match just more along the lines as to how they are getting on :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies we are quiet in here lately... Any updates from anyone? Will probably be busy once we are on egg sharing cycles....

Oh yh *4magpies* gl with your appointment today :)

I hope that everyone is well? :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Heeeeyyy !!!!!! How r u ??? 

I had a scan yesturday my lining was 5mm already triple lined ;D 

My right had 1 follie that was 8 & one which were 7 the rest were 3 mm

My left had 2 7mm the rest were 3 mm so Fingerscrossed at least 2 of these follies mature !!!!! Got my scan Friday so it will be a good tester how fast there growing and how well my lining is growing :D I jut want next week too hurry up then I can have my iui !!!!! Lol and get into the tww!!!!!x


----------



## scerena

*betty* that's brilliant news about your lining :) you must be pretty happy with that!!!

Looks like you're going to have two or up to 4 lead follicles on the way :) you wanted more than one didnt you :) so things are looking up for you this cycle :)

Not long u till Friday at all :) time will hopefully fly by for you and next week you will have your tww to enjoy :haha:

I'm good, lister are calling today with updates as to how they are getting on... I'm waiting for my met to arrive and got some some femara (not from doc) so gonna try that next cycle if I'm not egg sharing by then :)

I had my 3 year old nephew last night he's snoring away and I'm up :haha: got to love it when they lay in! At his mums all the kids get up between 4.30 and 6! She's gna hate he had a lay in for me :haha:


----------



## Plex

:hi: 
*Wann* - hope ur EC goes well today hun! How long after do u think u'll have to wait till ET? Hope all goes well for u! x
*Kazzab* - Wow!! :shock: thats an amazing amount of eggies :thumbup: 7fertilised too :D whens ur ET - is it today or Thur? Hope ur doing well and Good luck! x
*Scerena* - Its good that ur being able to take something while ur waiting hun, hopefully the met will help regulate things for you :D did u say ur getting some letrazole to take in the mean time? Have they updated u yet today too? lol I dont know why but kids do just seem to sleep better for anyone who isnt their mum :haha: my lb always sleeps really well for dh and other people but not for me, he must have a built in radar for when im at home lol :D x
*Betty* - OMG, glad u didnt hurt urself too much with that fall! It sounded nasty glad ur better now(apart from the lump on ur head). Did u go in for a scan in the end/did u get a +opk? fxd alls well with u hun x 
*Magpies* - Good luck for ur appointment today! Hope everything goes well for u :D x

Afm - I emailed they clinic yesterday to chase my chromosome test results up and am waiting for a reply, Im now half way through my 3month wait for them fxd they have them back already! Im currently on cd22 and have had a strange month, I took my trigger but didnt ov in the 36hrs time frame instead i ov'ed on the fri after i took the trigger on the sunday am! dont quite know whats going on there? :shrug:

Hope eveyones doing well :flower: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, new clinic was great, loved it more than the other one which we are very happy with.

Nurse was lovely, doctor was lovely.

I have my egg donor forms to fill in, a form to take to my doctor to sign off and a list of bloods to have done to know more about my PCOS and if I need met.

They scanned me today, I had 22 follies on my right ovary and 18 on my left. 40 in total so that is a lot, I deffo have PCOS, sh*t head NHS obviously know nothing, makes me angry!!

I have booked my counsel ling session and I am going to call and book an appointment with the GP for when we come off holiday tomorrow. My counseling appointment is on the 26th. The they will do my screening bloods, then find a match and we are off! <3

Hoping to make a start by June as the guy I work with is on holiday for 2.5 weeks in July so I couldn't do appointments in work time so that'd be no good!

Can't get over how lovely all the staff were, whilst we were waiting we got chatting to a lesbian couple who are also doing egg share. Nice to see their side of it!

And when my period starts I need to call them and book AMH bloods, they want to do them between CD2 and CD8 because of my PCOS it may give false results, AF is due to start tomorrow so might see if I can book it for friday if it does, it not will have to wait till april but thats no biggie as I have to wait for screening to come back too!

Sorry for the massive post, hope you girls are all good!

xxx


----------



## scerena

Well lister didn't call with my update today, so I emailed the head nurse and the other nurses who deal with the egg donation... Hopefully I Hear something tomorrow... Just wish I could get a match like right now...

*plex* hey Hun :) yes I am getting Femara (but not off the doc) he wants me to wait a little while whilst waiting for a match first... I start metformin as soon as it arrives in the post :)
Looooool kids they always seem to play their mummies up :) 

Fx'd your chromosome tests are back :) that would be brilliant news :)
How weird that you didn't ovulate until then that's crazy!!! Fx'd though for you :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* that is great news that your appointment went really well :) I'm glad you really like this clinic also, that always helps :)

Sounds like you definitely have PCOS try not to worry too much they will just give you a lower dose of meds Hun when stimming :hugs:

Fx'd you will get cycling in June :)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not worried about it I've had it for years my old NHS FS diagnosed me with it up north but since moving down here my GP did a few bloods and then told me I didnt have it! Laughable!

xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh I've had PCOS for 13 years too lol... I only meant cause we are at risk of OHSS that's all, but you know how it works... I'm sure they explained it all to you :) Apparently met helps reduce the risk of OHSS so will be good if they add it into your cycles :)

I would put in a complaint about the GP who said you don't have PCOS :dohh:

When are you off on holiday???


----------



## 4magpies

I am half tempted to but I wouldn't know where to start. Still waiting for my NHS FS app to come through, I was referred in November. Takes the mickey!

Ooooh yeah I get you sorry honey. My friend is like me, shes just done her 2nd IVF cycle (first sadly ended in MC of twins) and she was on lowest level for PCOS and she has ended up with OHSS but has done a test 3 days early and got BFP. Over the moon for her!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

November and you still don't have an appointment :dohh: that's crazy!!! You should chase that up as well really see what their excuse is for the hold up...

Aw bless her :hugs: so glad she has got her bfp this time though :) is she taking metformin???


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies, 

Betty great news on lining!!! 

Scerena, sorry bout letter not calling give them a tinkle tomorrow if you haven't heard! 

4magpies, my dr said people with pcos make good egg sharers normally, pcos s full of negatives but thought I'd share that positive! 

Plex good luck with our cycle Hun! 

Afm all embies are at the right g of development for today, et booked for Thursday 5 day transfer! Apparently 6 are looking like good quality! Wahooo


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I'm hoping they call tomorrow as I have emailed them so that should remind them :) 
Are they good at responding to emails???

Yay for a 5 day transfer :happydance: so looking forward to Thursday for you :hugs: and 6 looking Good!- well done you :hugs:


----------



## wann

Hi girls,

the egg sharing went well ystrdy
got 20 eggs, 10 for me 

very slightly hyperstimulated is wat d doc said, so trying to scare it away as i want my Et smooth 

hav been prescribed cabergoline for 8 dys 

expecting a call frm the clinic 2day for the fertilization news


----------



## scerena

*wann* 20 eggs! 10 each is amazing well done you!!! I hope you have a good fertilization report today :)


----------



## wann

fertilization report nt dat gud

out of 10 only 3 fertilized...so ET on friday
hope they all grow well


----------



## scerena

Fx'd for you, it will only take one of them three embies so don't stress too much Hun :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry that only 3 fert hun does your partner have sperm issues xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* :hi: how are you Hun????


----------



## Plex

*Magpies*- Thats great news that u like ur new clinic :thumbup: Do u have to fill out a lot of paperwork? Ive not been given anything yet so have all that to come+the councelling. Hopefully u'll be matched before June :D Crikey I cant believe u've had to wait THAT long for a NHS fs app! How frustrating! :hugs: x
*Scerena*- Did u call ur clinic today/did they get back to u? Its good that u have something to take whilst waiting though, when do u reckon u'll give the femera a go? My clinic havent got back to me yet it killing me all this waiting around :coffee: x
*Kazzab*- Glad that at least theres one good thing about having pcos lol I have to say I do like that positive :D Good luck for ur ET 2moro hun heres to hoping that all 6 of those embies will still be going strong! Then u'll have some to freeze :D x
*Wann*- Sorry to hear about just 3 fertilizing hun :hugs: like Scerena said though it only take one! :) x
*Betty*- How r u getting on? x

Afm - Im wondering whether or not to book a councelling session anyway? Not sure lol Im more confused with my cycle now, my opks are getting darker again im cd23 today. I'll be glad when this ones over with :) 

xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* :hi: I didn't call them, I did however email my consultant just a minute ago about the metformin and asked him if he is aware of any updates also, he is usually very good at returning my emails :)

Well I was given the Femara (although not from my doc/fs) so I won't be monitored but I'm going to give it a try on my next cycle :)

Sucks you haven't heard bk from your clinic either- both of ours must be very busy :shrug:

Weirdo! my opk's use to always go dark so I gave up with them.... I hope you've ovulated Hun :hugs:

You might as well book the counselling so if you need to do egg sharing you can move along straight away? :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Wann - sorry bout fertilisation, but if they are good quality thats the important thing! Yes, it only takes one! 

Scerena, i always found Lister good at replying to emails. 

Plex, i woul say deffo book the councelling up anyway! 

Betty, hows thinggs?


----------



## bettybee1

Plex I would defo book counselling !! 


Well I've got a letter from
Care Sheffield today saying that my cousling session & consultant app will be on the 11 April :( ages away !!! 
But the nurse said that the docters app is the last thing they do !! So hopefully they will start matching me after then !!! 

Does anyone know what they do on your consultant app ???? X


----------



## 4magpies

I saw my consultant this time and they went over all my med history ect.

Next for me is counseling, the screening bloods, then match! Odd the different way they do it at all the clinics.

Just got our first bill from the clinic. £95.00 for my AMH. Hoping my AF starts tomorrow and they can fit me in on friday, if not will have to wait till my April period! Pah.


----------



## 4magpies

Plex said:


> *Magpies*- Thats great news that u like ur new clinic :thumbup: Do u have to fill out a lot of paperwork? Ive not been given anything yet so have all that to come+the councelling. Hopefully u'll be matched before June :D Crikey I cant believe u've had to wait THAT long for a NHS fs app! How frustrating! :hugs: x
> xx

Filled in the most of it before my appointment, the stuff I have now is about 4 pages for my GP to go through, and 4 pages for my donor forms, and thats it! :happydance:

I don't have a clue what to write as my message of goodwill. Such a hard thing to think of, I struggle writing stuff down anyway!

Whens your first appointment Plex?

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

They will fit you in Hun !!! There flexible with stuff like that 

Yeah think they will discuss what protocol stuff xx


----------



## scerena

Well today was okay :)

I received this message from my fertility clinic-

"I have contacted a woman on our waiting list who is very interested in treatment. I have provided her with some of the details but just wanted to double check your father&#8217;s ethnic makeup. I can&#8217;t quite read the doctor&#8217;s hand writing. I believe he has written Jamaican but I think he has also written two other nationalities/ethnicities?

I also need you to send me a current photo of your face as the passport stamp is over your face so it is hard for matching purposes with colouring.

She seems very keen so I am hopeful we can organise for you to come in next week!"

I sent an email back with a photo and saying I'm just Jamaican and English and I got the reply "perfect" so fx'd this lady goes ahead... Guessing I will hear more by the end of the week fx'd!!!

*kazza* how are you getting on okay??? Yes they've been really good, I know they didn't reply yesterday until today after they spoke to the lady probably :)

*betty* the consult they talk about your medical history and what protocol you will be on and talk about the procedure etc :) 
If you only have matching after then fx'd you will be starting end of April :)


----------



## bettybee1

Fx'd theres not a massive waiting list ?!! How long did your screening blood take too come back ? 



And omg that's is fantastic news am really exited for you !!! I ally happening !! Am sure this lady will probley except becoz she's probley desperate just like you ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

bettybee1 said:


> They will fit you in Hun !!! There flexible with stuff like that
> 
> Yeah think they will discuss what protocol stuff xx

It's more if my period doesnt start tomorrow I'm buggered as we go away friday night for a week and half! Haha. Oh well.

xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* They will probably have potential matches for oh before hand anyway Hun as they have your characteristics right???

My bloods came back fairly quick- not longer than 6 weeks I think they came back before from what I remember... When are you doing your screening bloods???

How are you getting on this cycle so far???

And thanks, I hope so, I'm scared to get my hopes up- BUT so happy that they really are trying :)

*4magpies* I hope there is no delay in your af arriving :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Scerena that's fab news!!! I bet year hear something now by the end of the week!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah they took all my features and stuff before like I have said before am plain !!! So boring brown eyes brown hair white / olive skin tall / slim so the av person really 

Well they have made all our app for the same day so am phoning them tmro too ask if they can do my bloods ASAP which they will do they have only booked my app or the same as luke isn't working then too make it easier for us :D x


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I hope so fx'd I'm nervous to get excited incase she doesn't go ahead... Argh fx'd!!

Good luck tomorrow I can't wait to hear how it goes :) 

*betty* you should be easy to match then so don't worry Hun I don't think you will wait long at all :hugs:

That will make it easier doing it all in one day :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, how are we all today?

I just finished my packing and OH is packing the car ready for our drive up north tomorrow, wedding dress shopping saturday then off to spain early monday morning! Woohoo!!

OH called the clinic today to pay for my AMH (which wont be done tomorrow as my AF still hasnt started! Boooo) and he asked them if they could do my screening bloods the same day as I go for councelling, and they booked me in so having counselling and screening bloods on the 26th and hopefully my AMH the week after! Then it'll be a month for results and we should be able to get started in May if I get a match!! Excited.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* :hi: sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned :) how exciting to go look at wedding dresses :) and holiday before treatment :.happydance: 

Wohoo may is just around the corner :happydance: you will be starting in no time :)


----------



## kazzab25

4 magpies that's great!! With all the wedding pres it will fly round!!!!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* how are you today???


----------



## kazzab25

Hiya!! 2ww doing my head in already!!!! 

Have you had any news yet?? Im itching!!!


----------



## scerena

I bet it is!!! When is your OTD??? Will you wait or test before???

No news yet, yesterday she said she will keep me updated- I'm really hoping that we hear something today fx'd!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Awwww exiting kazza ?!!! When you going too test ?? 



Afm - :( boo hoo!! Lol 

Had my scan on my left I have 2 follies at 12mm & on my right 3 at 9mm but am only cd11 I don't usually ovulate till cd21-22 and around 17-19 on meds so even if the left ones grown 1mm a day they will be 20mm by cd19 & the left ones will be 17mm so really it's not that bad am having another scan Sunday !!! Just too make sure they have grown abit more we should know which ones will be domeint I reckon I'll just have 2 on my left but we will see lol !!!! My lining is thinking up nicely it's 6.5 now which is good it was 4.9 -5 on Monday so am fine with that lol !!!! Just thought maybe the clomid would make me ov super early but no more waiting am do impatient just want too jump into the tww so I can relax again ;) x


----------



## scerena

*betty* if you don't ovulate until late usually then everything is on track Hun all sounds good :) your lining is nice and thick also :)

You will be in the TWW before you know it :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Just hoping that on Sunday they maybe have grown 2 mm a day lol hahhaaha doubt it but I can wish ;) xxxx


----------



## scerena

I don't know if it helps... But I use to use a hot water bottle. i aslo use to put my legs against a wall and lay on the floor for around 10mins...

Sounds crazy but worth a shot right :) the things we do :haha:


----------



## scerena

Things are looking quite positive I think-

I got this email today-

"I have spoken to two women and am hopeful everything will be sorted out.
Are you available to come next week Monday - Thursday between 10 am and
3pm? 

Thanks 

Ruth"

I hope everyone has a good weekend and is okay? :)


----------



## bettybee1

:yipee::headspin:it sounds like they have 2 potential matches for you yipppeeeeeee:happydance:


am exited for your appointment !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is it for you then your going too get your beutiful BFP:hugs:


----------



## Plex

Bloody hell Scerena!!! looks like THIS IS IT Fxd ones the right match for u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:
soooooooo please for u :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Wopppeeeeee this looks like good news to me!!!!!! 

Betty, hope your follies keep on growing quickly ! 

I will deffo test early, I'm thinking start 3dp5dt


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies I'm secretly excited now :happydance:
I'm hoping that one of these two ladies want my eggs- the nurse said she is hopeful that they will and yesterday said the lady was very keen to get going so fx'd tightly for me :hugs:

*betty* thanks hunni, would be lovely to get a bfp first time right!!! I'm sure those follicles will grow :hugs: use a hot water bottle on your belly- worth a shot I use to :)

*plex* thanks Hun, how are you?? Where in your cycle are you again???

*kazza* thanks :) I can't wait to start seeing your tests Hun :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

i have a wheat bag no water bottle lol am going too bed tonight with a wheat bag thanks :) haha!!!! i have had some right pains in y ovaries the last couple off days aswell so i thought they would be bigger hmmmm...... hoping that they will grow fast !! haha!!!! also my antral count was 34 on monday and today it was 47!! so i think the clomid has just made me produce loads off stupid 3mm ones not nice mature ones!!arghhhhh  haha!!!!

also my ovulation tests are nearly positive so tbh i think it may be positive in the day or 2 so hoping they grow abit quicker now 

can you even ovulate when follies aint mature?

can they have a growth spurt ? 

xxxx


----------



## scerena

The wheat bag is just as good :)
That's crazy you had even more follicles! I. Sure they will grow over the next couple of days Hun :hugs: you will be triggering before you know it!- I use to find once they got over 12 h
They would grow pretty quickly in my experience... Fx'd the same happens with you :hugs:

They can have a growth spurt :) not sure if you ovulate before they are mature or not :shrug: I would think that would be rare but not sure?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks sweetie for the info lol ;D !!!!xxx


Am not get the trigger boo hoo :( my docter phoned me too. Say I didn't need it as I ovulate on my own I was like I need it I want it haha!! He was like your panicking over nothing haha!!!!! Only if he knew I wanted it more Soo could test it out haha!!!! 

But Iam
Paying for treatment so why can't I have it it's not hurting anyone the stupid dork!! Lol 

So have too wait for my lh surge !! Haha !!


----------



## scerena

Oooooh ok, yh if your paying why not :wacko: how funny you want it to test it out :haha: I'm sure everything will be okay as you ovulate on your own it won't be long and you will be in your TWW :)


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks chick I know I was exited about testing it out tol make the tww go faster!! Haha!!! Oh well haha I'll b peeing on sticks from 4dpo anyway !!! Haha!!! Xxzx


----------



## scerena

Exactly who needs a trigger :haha: at least without it you know when there is a against line that will be the start of something and not the trigger :)


----------



## 4magpies

Awesome news scerena. Hope they've found you a match!!

My AF is two days late. Annoying. 

Bought my wedding dress today!! Eeeep! 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* thanks I'm hoping that this is my match so that I can get going :) 

Aw bless, always the way with af- when you need it to show it doesn't but always shows when you don't want it :dohh:

Aw what is your dress like???? Exciting!!!

You're off on holiday Monday aren't you???


----------



## 4magpies

Totally not what I wanted in my head, I wanted lace and mermaid. But I ended up with a line and tulle! Haha. It'll fit a bump under it too if we get lucky aswell. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

That's good that it will fit a bump incase you get your bfp in the meantime :) did u take a pic of the dress???


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I have pics but can't post them on here incase OH sees. I could email them over to you if you wanted though. 

pm you your addy xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats on buying Your wedding dress hunnie !!!! I Bought mine last Year on the internet it only cost £90 what a cheap skate !! Haha!! O told everyone id Bought it from a local show for 350 jajaja!!! !!!!! 


Afm - off for My scan soon :/ hoping they have grown had no pon so dont know if thats good or bad:/

Also we have decided too just do one iui so where only paying 600 then straight onto ivf ..... I have Being looking onto all the nos clincs in My área i cant Belive i never knew you coludí ivf with then but you just have too Pay !!!! Anyway there is a clinic near me that does ivf whole package meds , screening coussiltaions the job lot for 3000!!! That is so cheap compared too anywhere else !!! So if my screening bloods don't pass or am waiting for 3+ am going down that line Gunna ring them and check ten out on Monday !! Xxz


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I will send you my email :)

*betty* gl with your scan Hun I hope them follicles have grown :hugs:

Wow £3000 is so cheap! So lucky to find somewhere that cheap :) hopefully this one IUI will work though Hun :hugs:

I hope that you can get on with the egg sharing though so you won't have to spend out so much IF you need IVF :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

No Ano hopefully egg sharing is fast !!! But on the plus side if I did a cycle too my slef I'd have more eggs too freeze :)) 

Gutted today tho my follies on my left are still 12mm but there is one on my right now which has gone from 9 on Friday too 13mm today but I went too a different clinc for it so am wondering if they had diff ultrasound and stuff but at least ones growing ok .... My lining is now 7.5mm which is fab tho so trying too think as positive as possible :D !!! X


----------



## scerena

So are you gonna jus do your own cycle then? You've started your blood tests haven't you??

Have you got anymore scans coming up?
What CD are you on?


----------



## bettybee1

No I was supposed too be getting them done thougt I had but they were just HIV etc .... :( won't get them done till 11th April along with cousling app & docter app grrrrrrr !!! So the earliest I'd be starting egg share would be June if I didn't have too wait for a match but there is a wait :( 
Am such an impatient person :( I can't help it am a stress head!!! My bad :( 

So of they can't match me quick I may just pay for myself but am only Gunna pay for it if the clinic can do it like ASAP if you know what I mean 


No more scans now :/ tempted too book another but cba lol 

Am cd 13 !!!! Earliest I've ovd before is cd 18 the latest is cd23 Soo we will see :/ 


How are you x


----------



## scerena

Oh that's okay then u have plenty of time to ovulate and looks like that follicle that has just grown might be the one :)

Ah tht sucks! How long is their wait have they said? Any change you can go in before to just do the blood tests???

If not al least you have a back up plan if the wait ends up too long :hugs:

I'm doing okay justo ain't around haha! We are just making a roast we invited my mum round :) we also took out mums out yesterday for a meal :)
How's your Mother's Day going? Did you get anything nice?


----------



## bettybee1

I phoned them up too see if I cud go in b4 she said we have too have councilling 1st arghhh !!! 
She was like its only 1 month away I was like that's a lot for me !!!  ! Ha ! 

Aww bet she enjoyed that :) am up at my mums today my dads made roast dinner lol :) 

I got some
Chocs & 2 bottles of wine I don't even drink haha!!! Luke always buys me wine then he's te one who drinks it haha I just can't drink anymore before lillah I was a right party goer always on the vodka & coke now I can't even have one !! Haha!! I haven't had a drink since Xmas !! Lol !! How sad am I !!! 


Wish I still smoked and drank becoz when I did I was never stressed & now well gosh Iam a stress ball xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* that sucks that they won't do your bloods before counselling :/ cause either way you could change ur mind about egg sharing after that day, maybe it's cause they wanna make sure u do it with them, who knows :shrug:

Aw my oh made the roast today :) was lush :) 

I haven't had a drink since my bday in jan I'm sad too haha! Aw at Least you got presents :)

OMG tell me about it! The amount of times I just wished I had a fag when I'm stressed :grr: well after out babies we can smoke again :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Emailed scerena. 

Let me know what you think. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: *4magpies* the dress is gorgeous your oh will love it so much you will look stunning :happydance: I bet you can't wait to wear it now :)


----------



## 4magpies

Nope December is far to far away!! Haha. Not fair. 

It's totally not what I wanted in my head either! Funny huh. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

December is far, but lets hope you get this egg sharing up and running soon to help take your mind off it a bit, but you are going to look stunning :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi ladies, I am new to IVF and I have my first appointment at Southampton Complete fertility on April 17th the first appt is counseling which I thought was odd seeing as I havent even had any tests or consultations as of yet at this clinic I was at Bourn hall but never got anywhere as husband was deployed for op olympics soon after our consultation. I was wondering if anyone can give me the run through of how long it takes from start to finish and what to expect from the appointments etc. In wha order to the appointments go? I have no fallopian tubes due to 2 previous ectopics and my AMH a year ago was 17.15 and BMI is 27. I am 24. Egg sharing is my only option financially. xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: *lamara.foster* :)
I was under complete fertility for over 2 years and my experience with them was not good at all, hopefully yours will be different.

I've had all my fertility treatments with them the past two years, I then moved onto egg sharing and had all the tests and counselling etc all set to go, given my protocol etc to be told they have no match for me :saywhat: still haven't heard from them!
Since then I've moved to the lister clinic and they're amazing! I had my app and they have a potential match for me in just over a week :)

Anyhow, the appointments will go quick, but bloods take a while to come back- I swear mine were 4-6 weeks there I think from what I remember for the chromosome tests and cystic fibrosis. Your AMH however will come back within a couple of days...
Although its different everywhere...

I was already a patient of theirs so not sure how the order is different, It's weird why they haven't gave you a consultation first though to go through it all with you etc?
Gl :dust:


----------



## lamara.foster

scerena said:


> :hi: *lamara.foster* :)
> I was under complete fertility for over 2 years and my experience with them was not good at all, hopefully yours will be different.
> 
> I've had all my fertility treatments with them the past two years, I then moved onto egg sharing and had all the tests and counselling etc all set to go, given my protocol etc to be told they have no match for me :saywhat: still haven't heard from them!
> Since then I've moved to the lister clinic and they're amazing! I had my app and they have a potential match for me in just over a week :)
> 
> Anyhow, the appointments will go quick, but bloods take a while to come back- I swear mine were 4-6 weeks there I think from what I remember for the chromosome tests and cystic fibrosis. Your AMH however will come back within a couple of days...
> Although its different everywhere...
> 
> I was already a patient of theirs so not sure how the order is different, It's weird why they haven't gave you a consultation first though to go through it all with you etc?
> Gl :dust:


Hello, thank you for your reply. It is sounding like a nightmare clinic, not looking forward to the process now. I have my AMH already and they contacted me asking me if I want to egg share as I contacted them 4 months ago as I was moving to the area and they said they would put me on their list. How long ago was your last dealings with the clinc I was told they have only been doing IVF there for just over 2 years now so you must have been there from the very beginning I might call them and ask them if they have many people waiting for eggs etc. I find it strange that I have been given no consultation at all from them, Bourn hall was totally differet they took my bloods sent me to my doctor and I got more tests done then they called me for consultations and were confused because they hadnt made me see the egg share nurse (who i never got to meet) then they said i need counseling.. It seems such a mess about trying to get a decent clinic. I live in bulford which is close to salisbury and the nearest clinic is salisbury which is so exepnsive just for egg sharing alone then its southampton so i chose them for price alone and their results from last year were 35% sucess rate for under 35 IVF. xxx


----------



## scerena

22nd jan was the last time I had an appointment with them, personally I wouldn't go back, but I've had a bad experience and your experience will probably be completely different so don't go off my experience but I just thought I would say...
They told me they would be able to match me, came to it and they didn't... I've had treatments with them but not IVF...
What are the prices at Salisbury??

I moved to lister as they have a really good success rate and thought I would be easier to match there, which it has been easier :)

I hope that everything goes smoothly for you Hun :) I would ask them when you call up when you are going to have the consultation- as that's when they explain everything to you and counselling is more about checking you understand the legal side and going over different outcomes and about yourself etc :shrug:

Let us know how you get on, I'm hoping you have a much better experience with them, I'm sure that you will, I was probably the unfortunate one :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

You sound like youve been through alot. Did they say anything about PCOS as I have been told I have mild PCOS in a internal scan but I have no symptoms and I have very regular periods so there is pretty much no physical problems for me. It was a shocker finding out I had it and I am little sceptical as to whether the scan was correct all my hormone levels are where they should be. A little worried the clinic will tell me I cant share. I cant believe what happened to you thats terrible, why send you through all the screenings and tests just to not match you they must have been aware that the waiting list was short, i hear its harder to match different ethnicity too. xxx


----------



## scerena

PCOS is fine, I have bad PCOS and they are fine as long as your AMH is okay :) so don't worry about that Hun I was accepted on with PCOS :hugs:

Yh I guess it was one of them things, I moved to London clinic as easier to match and good success rates etc, means travelling but it's worth it, I noticed the difference I was treated so much better there already :)

I'm sure you will be fine there, it's probably one of them things, in the two years they messed me around a lot, but I'm sure I was just unlucky there...

How are you feeling about starting IVF?


----------



## lamara.foster

I hear salisbury is free ivf but you pay consultations and 200 to join list and 1200 for drugs and a 695 deposit for ivf its very expensive for egg sharing in my opinion. I would have used London if I had known about it when I was living so close, where are you living how far do you travel? I really hope they deal with me well I am so scared about the clinic side I am well prepared for pain and hormones and all the physical side of things but I am scared of the critical side from the clinic and all the unexpected results but I guess its all got to be done for the end result, I am too scared to think of the positive side because I fear im jinxing it. xx


----------



## scerena

It's a hour and half away maybe 2 in traffic, we are not local to London we was more local to complete, but we have to do it... WOW that is very expensive for a egg share cycle!- can't imagine that they get many donors!

Waiting for blood results are nerve wracking but I'm sure you will be accepted Hun :hugs: don't worry yourself too much as you're one step closer already :hugs:

I'm the same! Too scared to get excited incase I jinx things!


----------



## lamara.foster

scerena said:


> It's a hour and half away maybe 2 in traffic, we are not local to London we was more local to complete, but we have to do it... WOW that is very expensive for a egg share cycle!- can't imagine that they get many donors!
> 
> Waiting for blood results are nerve wracking but I'm sure you will be accepted Hun :hugs: don't worry yourself too much as you're one step closer already :hugs:
> 
> I'm the same! Too scared to get excited incase I jinx things!

Thats alot of travelling when you have to do all the scans every 48hrs at the end of the drugs isnt it. I have to stay local as I cant drive just yet and my husband cant travel too far from work as he can be called in at a few hours notice. I thought that the clinic was so overpriced for egg sharers and that they were defeating the object of giving low priced cycles for women willing to donate half their eggs.. I know I wouldnt give my eggs away and half my chances of sucess if it meant paying the high prices id rather just add the extra grand and pay a normal cycle price elsewhere. I have had my hiv test done at my old doctors but i thnk i have to get it done again as its over 6 mnths old. Its horrible not getting excited, i think its because i get so used to not being able to conceive that it seems impossible. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Lamara welcome. 

I have PCOS and I'm egg sharing but ill prob just be put on met. I have a really high AMH level of 51.7! But my ovaries are blatantly poly cystic on scans, 40 follicles on my last scan. 

Well ladies just want to say on my way to the airport I'm not sure ill have wifi at the hotel so I may be quiet. 

Hope you're all good 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* enjoy your holiday and relax :) don't worry about BnB enjoy your time away with oh :hugs: I hope you have a fab time :hugs:

*lamara.foster* it's not a hour n half it's two hours sorry! And yh but when it's time for EC we will stay in a hotel the night before as you have to be at the clinic for 7am that day! And yh it's kind of far to travel but like my oh said he would rather travel to get the bet treatment, so it's a sacrifice we have to take. 

My ohs work is okay so it's different for us, if your oh has to stay local then I get why you can't travel, I'm sure you will be fine at the clinic :hugs: I think after two years we really got to get to know most of the staff, some are really good and some are not... Mr.brook is very good so hopefully you get to meet him at some point.

Get your HIV done ASAP from the gp, at complete fertility you need to have two HIV test preformed three months apart Hun :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

I'm really sorry guys I've not caught up on any posts, I will catch up tonight!! 4dp5dt super faint but what do I think girls!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kazzab25

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kazzab25

The pics not too clear!


----------



## scerena

A little update from an email I got from the nurse- I have an appointment tomorrrow at 2-

"The appointment is for you to do all of the blood tests and talk with
the nurses. We can't officially match you with either woman until we
have your blood tests have been signed off. Two women have indicated
that they would be happy with a mixed race donor so we are happy to get
the ball rolling. 

See you tomorrow, "

Hopefully should be a couple of days for my remaining bloodworm swear its like one and a chlamydia and that's it, then I can get officially matched :) well I will know more tomorrow I guess fx'd :)

*kazza* I can see it on the superdrug one :) fx'd that the line gets darker and darker Hunni :happydance:


----------



## kazzab25

Yyyayyyyyyyy


----------



## scerena

Looks like you're on your way to the threads 1st bfp :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Yippee screna this is it for you !!!:D 

Well I phone my fs at my local nhs hosptial :) he said that all bloods and stuff are done which they are are that I could be starting ivf my next period :D buzzzing !!!! At the latest it would be the cycle after depending what protocal we want too do I have an app 20th march too discuss treatment plan omg !!!! It's seems super real :/ x


----------



## lamara.foster

Hiya, three month apart for a HIV test is crazy I've never heard of that before, I'll be sure to get to my gp to get it all sorted for me as soon as I see him then. The clinic sounds very much like a massive waiting game I'm not looking forward to the waiting but I've waited a long time already so three months is nothing. It sounds like you are almost done with the tests I bet you are very excited to get started I know I will be xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* is this for egg sharing or your own round of IVF???? Exciting times!!! Seems as if you will be starting real soon :) I hope that I'm not cycling too far behind you as would be good to cycle with someone :)

*lamara* yes three ok this apart :) call the gp ASAP and get one done so you won't have a long wait for the other one :) if you get one HIV out the way that will reduce your waiting times... :)


----------



## lamara.foster

I have a HIV test from June do you think they would even consider that one and another one done with them. I was supposed to cal them today but I never got a chance. Also do you know much about risks of ohss xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* no I don't think they will as they have to be 3 months apart, mine was nearly a Year old but had to have two done 3months apart...

If you have pcos you are at an even higher risk of OHSS but lister are using metformin with my cycle and that helps lower the risk of OHSS, you should be okay if they monitor you very closely which they should do :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

yeah for my own cycle !!! will still pursue egg sharing if the ivf fails coz will only be able too afford 1 cycle and 1 fet :) 
yeah fx we are cycling together !!!! that would be fab!!!! exited now its taken the pressure off the IUI lol but obvouslily i hope this IUI is successful 

screna - if they say everything is good to go tmro will that mean they will match your cycles straight away ? !!! xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* Check you with your own cycle! Wish I cold find somewhere for £3000 including meds :/
You must be well excited :happydance:

But, I am so hoping that you get your bfp THIS cycle :) any signs of o yet???

Yes, I wil, have to wait a foul,e of days for my remaining tests to come back then the doc will sign it off, then I guess match me with one of the two ladies and get me on the pill to sync our cycles- I guess I will know more tomorrow about everything :)


----------



## bettybee1

anoooo i couldnt believe i hadnt checked before i ddint even know nhs did ivf if it wasnt funded lol navie!!! lol 


the great thing is ill have all app at my local hosptial 10min away !!!! & ec & et can be at leeds(30min away) or manchester()45min away) so ill have too decide which clinic ill do lots of reaserch :)


makesure you update straight away tmro xx


----------



## scerena

Thats okay then- so if you go through the NHS system you get it cheaper yh???

That's good everything will be so close as well :) 

I'm hoping though that you get your bfp after this IUI though that would be amazing and you would save a load of money :)

I will update straight away Hunni :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

yep NHS clinics are cheaper ive looked at a few pcts and most of them do packages and there drugs are normally included and f not there 50% cheaper :) fantastic :)

yes indeed fingerscrossed it works and it will safe me 3000!!!!:0!!


----------



## scerena

I might have to have a look if my egg sharing cycles fail... Hopefully they won't!!

Any signs of o yet??


----------



## kazzab25

Betty that's great news!!! You won't be long!!!


----------



## bettybee1

thanks :) yeah defo so screnea :)


'0' is doing my head in my opks keep teasing me :( grrrrr there darker agian today so we will see what there like tmro haha xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* Fx'd your opk's get darker as you're nearing to when you usually o aren't you??? 

*kazza* will you be testing tomorrow???


----------



## kazzab25

First thing!!! 

Is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## bettybee1

yeah hun am cd 14 today i normally o bettween cd 18-22xxx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I'm excited please post when you've done it :) and yes my app is to,or row afternoon :)

*betty* is Luke going to be around in the next few days??


----------



## bettybee1

no he went upto too newcastle last night till wednesday xxx


----------



## scerena

So he should be about right on time hopefully :)


----------



## bettybee1

yep hopefully :) he can have time off tho for the iui so its call coola shaka !!! x


----------



## scerena

Yh that's true :) so do you go in for IUI when you get your positive opk then as you don't have anymore scans do you?


----------



## bettybee1

i go in the day after the lh surge but if its friday i get pos opk i go on friday if i get it satyrday then the cycles is a bust coz theyre not open on weekends ;\


----------



## scerena

That sucks! Fx'd it happens over the next few days Hun! That's not good the way they do that as you can waste a whole cycle if they wasn't open! Fx'd that does NOT happen!


----------



## bettybee1

ano they didnt tell me either untill i rang up on cd 1 the dicks lol 

they seem a crap clinic anyway lol xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* Hopefully you can get the IUI done and get that bfp! That way you would have a lot of money to spend of your bubbas :)

*kazza* have you tested yet???


----------



## bettybee1

Screna kazza has a thread in pregnancy test section !!! Her test is abit darker today she's defo up the dufffo!!! :D xxx


----------



## kazzab25

Betty you crack me up!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scerena

Oh I need to go over there thanks :)


----------



## scerena

Today went well, I went to lister and had my bloods done on the third attempt of sticking the needle in :dohh: got two nicely bruised arms :haha:

They said results be back in couple days and then they will get them signed off. They will then officially match me once this has happened.

I will be doing a long day 21 protocol :)

I have to call up on my next af- by then I should be officially matched and take the pill for around 12 days (to get our cycles in sync). 
Then I go for a scan then if all is okay I start down regging :)

The nurse was going to scan me today as I told her my periods are irregular but she went and spoke to someone and came back and said my recipient isn't ready yet- so I'm guessing I'm practically matched!!!

Fx'd my next period isn't too far away so I can get started on the pill for two weeks!
I guess I just wait to hear that I have been officially matched as well :shrug: I just hope NOTHING goes wrong now!!!


----------



## kazzab25

Screna your onyourway now! Nothing will go wrong now! 

Betty m a bit lost whereare you with things now xx


----------



## scerena

Thanks *kazza* :hugs: so crazy talking on two sites :haha: fx'd we can all join you soon :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkkk screna !!!!!!! Your well on your way !!! Yipppeeee!!!!!! Can't wait for you too get started !!! Nothing will go wrong now unless your receipeint pulls out which I highly doubt !!!! Ekkkkkkk :D 


Kazza am confusing my self where I am haha!! I've changed my mind that many times !!! Am doing iui this cycle starting ivf next cycle or the cycle after :) !!!! 


Afm today am having another scan am waiting now !!! Wasn't going too but I haven't had a pos opk yet and haven't had any ov pains or anything So I thought its best I come check if follies ain't grown well at all were gonna cancel the iui altogether and just stick the funds towards ivf no point having iui if I have 1 slow growing follie !!! X


----------



## scerena

Hun that sounds like a plan :hugs:

Just see your siggy what happened at the appointment????


----------



## bettybee1

they have all gone :( just loads of tiny follies gone but my bigs ones have gone ??!
she said ive probley ovulated i said i cant have becoz i do temps and there still low :(

so mad and angry :( my ovulation test i have just done is nearly postive an all just dont get it :(

my lining was 10mm too

just canclled the iui becoz even if i do get a postive ov stick and temp shift i may not have really ovulated i dont know we will just bed the rest of the cycle and move onto icsi :( xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi scerena, just a few questions I have now been reffered to the complete fertility clinic via my gp who advised me that she thinks bath clinic is better but as ive already got an appointment with complete she said i may aswell stick with them. I was wondering how many appointments I should be expecting before treatment... like consultations and bloods and nurses etc do they tend to roll all the things into a few appointments or is it all spread out over a long time? Thank you very much for all the info you have already given me xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* That sucks! How weird they've all gone! When I ovulated yet could see the fluid on my lining did she mention that?
No point with the iui then :( so glad you got a San before your positive opk though Hun :hugs:

I'm so sorry :hugs: at least you have a moving on plan though :) fx'd you get your miracle this cycle :hugs:

*lamara* I'm not sure as I was already a patient of theirs, you will however have a counselling appointment and a consultation appointment. Once all tests are back you will need a nurses appointment to sort protocol as injection training... Also need a appointment where you hand in all your forms. 
Not sure as where you are travelling they might roll it all into one appointment like lister did for me? Might be worth calling up an asking Hun just to be sure?

I would personally get one of your HIV tests done at the gp now so you will only have a max of three months waiting time before you're set to go etc?


----------



## bettybee1

Strange init !! No she didn't mention ought about fluid just that my lining was 10m
& looked good ! !!! Yeah am glad I didn't wste all that money on the iui!! 
Fx'd the ivf cycle goes smoothly now haha!!! Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Let's hope that we both get our bfps on our ivf cycles :D !!!!! Xxxx


----------



## scerena

Well at ,east you didn't waste money :)
Would be amazing if you have ovulated and you get your miracle bfp tho right!!!

FX'D we both get our bfp on our first cycle :) I think you will be stimming before me though Hun! But hopefully I follow with the bfp...


----------



## lamara.foster

Tanks Scerena, I did ask my GP for the HIV tests etc but she point blank refused and said it isnt within NHS guidelines to do the tests so I have to have it all done through the clinic. I will ask at the clinic when I go there for the counseling as you said and try to get all the appointments rolled into one, that would be a whole lot better if they could. When I called them yesterday they wasnt very helpful so I am not holding high hopes in them being great. xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* that sucks! My gp just done my HIV an hep b and c tests! Did u just ask for the HIV? Book in and see another doc Hun I would :hugs:

They aren't helpful at all! I hope this isn't the start of things to come for you :hugs: what did you want help with?- if you don't mid me asking?


----------



## kazzab25

Betty! How annoying about the follies! But at least you can out that towards ivf, and I think ivf has a much better sucess rate so fingers crossed its money well spent Hun! And they will control your crazy follies! 

Lanara, at our clinic we had one 4 hour appt for counselling, bloods and meet with dr and scan, before I started but that could be different for everyone.


----------



## bettybee1

Screana- if he lets me start stimming on my next cycle it will probs b b4 ya but I reckon if he makes me wait another month il b on track with you :D xxxx

Kazza- thanks yeah ivf has much better success rates !!!! So hopefully it will all be worth it !!!!!! :D !!!!!!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* so glad you've got your :bfp: you for sure deserve it :) I think it's time I updated the thread title :happydance:
Lamara is going to my old clinic- they are so annoying with appointments etc but I hope they treat her good and roll appointments into one like lister did for us fx'd!

*betty* that would be great if we end up cycling together... I'm on a long protocol so pill for 12 days, down regging for another 14days then hopefully I get another af then I continue down regging and stimming... So from pill to test it's around 2months or just under... Long I know :haha:

When is your consultation again?


----------



## lamara.foster

I will try to get the doc to help with tests again but I'm under army doctors they are supposed to be better but honestly I feel like they are the opposite of that NHs are better. I called them to see if my doctor needed to put anything in particular to refer me but the receptionist on the phone just said get her to refer you my doc doesn't know what to put in referral form though as never done it so she just wrote saying I have no tubes etc so need to do egg sharing I'm hoping that's enough for the clinic. My counselling has been moved forward a week she called me today and asked me to come in on the ninth April which makes me happier. The clinic said they don't take payment until I start treatment is that normal? The counsellor sounded lovely on the phone so thats a bonus. Four appointments inst bad I'm happy with that I guess theres many appointments towards the end of treatment though. Thanks for being so helpful I can't find much info and my doc is useless. Xxx


----------



## scerena

The counsellor is lovely so good you have your appointment moved forward :)
Have they got your characteristics already?

Yes any clinic shouldn't take payment until treatment begins, unless for consultation and bloods but it's free there :)

They might roll yours into a couple tho :)

And yes you will be closely scanned when on treatment Hun :)


----------



## lamara.foster

They haven't got my characteristics yet they have asked nothing from me yet only the referral from my gp and for me to go to see the councillor I did explain that I was under Bourne hall on the phone but I think that made no difference to them. I thought that all payments was upfront Bourne hall charged me loads I paid a hundred for my Amh and 275 for consultant and scan all for it to have to be cancelled because of hubby being deployed last minute. I felt Bourne hall was very much rude to me because I wasn't paying full ivf and I was egg sharing it seemed the other ladies got better attitudes from the nurse and receptionist at Bourne hall. Can't fault the consultant though he was brilliant. I'm going to write a list of things to ask, so I have everything out there and no surprises. Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

My app is weds !! I asked if I could do the short prococol he said yes !! Lol do I'll start stimming on day 1-3 !! Ekkk think it's around 11days then EC !! Arghh  !!! Lol xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* the blood tests including AMH and consultation, scans etc are all included in the £350.00 package Hun at complete :)
That's rubbish they made you feel like that :( at the lister they're great- they treat you like anyone else having IVF if not better I remember the counsellor saying "you'll be held on a pedestal here for sharing your eggs" that made me feel good :)

It's good to write a list of things so you go prepared and don't forget questions :)

*betty* that is great news!!! I really hope that you get your bfp Hun :) I'm sure you will with IVF :) you for sure will be cycling before me so I will be here rooting for you :)


----------



## bettybee1

yeah am just hoping the DR will get me going on my next AF !! iam gunna plead !!!! lol 

just abit concerned he wont tho becoz when i see him ill be 8days ish of AF he may think its too soon but am gunna say lukes getting posted too cyprus in june lol 

plus we have 
-lukes bloods
-my bloods
-claymidia screening
-rubella
-amh
-basline scan antral follie count

so hopefully he wont have too do ought else do you have too have cousling on normal ivf i dont think you do do i ?/ xx


----------



## scerena

I can't see why you can't get going with all of your blood tests to hand Hun :) fx'd they let you- can't see why not as you're paying :)

Not sure if you will need counselling I can't see why you would???


----------



## lamara.foster

That's great that lister are so good I was looking on their website and I am already impressed ill be going there if I have issues or am not accepted here for some reason. Their success rate looks awesome too, what is short long protocol about I don't understand what any of these drugs are for xxx


----------



## scerena

Lister seem fab :) I really like them I can email them and they get back straight away as well :)
They've given me things that complete fertility wouldn't... I haven't done IVF there so don't worry they're probably different with IVF patients Hun :hugs:

Short protocol is- basically you start stimming on day 2 of your period to get your follicles growing...
Long protocol is- when you down reg on day 21 (this makes your ovaries quiet, like menopause) then you stim from day 2 of your next period...

I will be taking the pill for about 12 days to get mine and the recipients cycle in sync, then we will bothe start down regging :)

That's the short version of it all...


----------



## lamara.foster

I wish I could email the clinic and ask them all the questions but the receptionist didn't even know what my doc should write in the referral letter so no hope there. It's great that you have such a caring clinic. 

So what does down reg involve, swimming is the second part I am guesting swimming means stimulate ovaries so that would be the injections right? How long does the injection phase last is that right up until the day of egg collection? 

The pill stops my period and I don't bleed for it days after finishing it so if they were to put me on that would that mess it all up as most people bleed within two days of stopping the pill my body just loves holding onto hormones lol. 

When are you starting all the pill and down reg and stims are you bothered at all by injections, the only thing I worry about is my husband doing it, I have a friend who's a nurse so ill try to get her to do it for me when and if I reach that point. Xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

I didn't mean swimming haha I'm using iPad and its predictive I meant s t I m m I n g lol


----------



## scerena

:haha: I use an iPad too! So funny the way it writes words sometimes when you read it back :haha:

Yes stimming is injections- you stim for about 12-14 days and then you have an injection free day after the trigger (you trigger when you eggs are mature and ready to be collected). After EC you will use progesterone after that to help maintain your progesterone level...

Complete fertility wasn't going to use the pill for me- they was going to just use provera to get my period and start me stimming on day 2.

I have no idea when I'm starting gotta wait in af... They said if its ages and ages then they will have me in for a scan and maybe give me provera so I can get a bleed and on the pill so waiting game...

Nope not scared of injections as I used three rounds of stimming injections (menopur) as I didn't ovulate on clomid so the fs put me on them... I prefer to do them myself but everyone is different... Don't get me wrong the first injection I thought I was going to pass out but the needle is so fine anyway that you barely feel it really... The more you do the more use to doing them you get... I actually miss injecting myself :haha:


----------



## lamara.foster

That's not too long injecting really I was hoping it wasn't a month or anything because i don't think I could handle it lol. Complete would have had you doing it a lot faster then if no pill was involved then? I'm trying to find their success rates but there's nothing really solid on the Internet just a few women claiming that complete is great etc but I can't find anything past 2011 and I am a google queen lol. You miss injecting ugh ill never feel that way haha if I do then I will truly have surprised myself, I don't mind blood tests or can ultras etc but injections are horrible they give you dead legs and bruising. I read that you can temporarily turn into the worst woman with mood swings too, my poor husband will be in hiding lol xxx


----------



## scerena

Yes would have been faster but faster isn't always best it really does depend on the person... From what they've said I believe the long protocol will be better for me :) but others the short protocol would be best just depends really...

Yeh they never gave me a solid success rate, I mean they only started doing IVF there a few years so so that is probably why they don't really publish them :shrug:
To be fair success rates do not always mean anything, although I do like to know a place has a good success rate as you know they've got many ladies pregnant :)

Yeh you will be a mad woman so just prepare our oh :) it doesn't feel like a blood test it's weird... I miss it more because I feel like I'm not doing anything to get pregnant I think...


----------



## lamara.foster

I hear what you're saying about the long protocol being better for some women, it would totally depend on the individual. 

I just went onto their website and watched a few videos and also emailed them asking them if they can give me any info on what happens after the counselling and what apps I will need and if at all possible to roll some apps into one due to travelling. I also asked if they got my referral yet, have you ever emailed them. My last clinic was bad they ignored my emails and never called me back when I left messages. I wonder how long I'll wait for a response now. My husband has gone away so tonight is a night of research and obsessing over ivf.

How has this whole journey so far affected you physically and emotionally xxx


----------



## scerena

Yes exactly they choose protocols for certain reasons- I thnk they choose long at my clinic to sync our cycles and maybe cause I have pcos? I'm not 100% why they chose that protocol but I will ask when I go back in, I've just trusted the, to do what's right really :)

That's good yh have emailed them! I use to call them and sometimes they never returned calls! But I did email as I wanted a copy of my results and no one was getting back to me, I e,ailed them and they replied that day I think it was- probs cause they can't ignore something sent in writing :) def worth emailing :)

I hope the can roll some of your appointments not one for you :) I love researching!!!

Well my whole TTC journey has been a long one...
This egg sharing one seems so long because of the way I was messed around... I was ready to give up!
Since joining lister I was worried they wouldn't match me and it seems as if they have two ladies in mind so since joining them to be honest things seem to be going smoothly I feel calm now and ready to get going :)

I think once all the meds etc start that's when it will become more emotional etc with worrying- like worrying you get enough eggs to share, then EC, then worrying they fertilise and stay doing well, then you have the TWW I think we are all in for a constant worry :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

See that really annoys me when nobody answers my calls or gets back to me because I feel like if they can't answer now, what will my luck be if something goes wrong with treatment and I need their help quickly. 

I bet it feels like its never ending for you, I would be close to giving up if I was told I had no match too, I hope things really speed up for you soon and you get on the mess and on the route to your b f p. there are more and more success stories as the years pass and the success rates just kep increasing. Are you nervous about the sedation Ian nowhere near that point and I might never be but I'm nervous already I'd rather be put to sleep than light sedation. Xxx


----------



## scerena

You should be fine, I was with them for two years and they were okay really, I think with IVF you will be fine Hun I wouldn't worry the nurses are really nice! It was a couple of consultants I didn't really like....

I'm not that worried to be honest, I probably will be on the day though. On lister site it says "general or local anaesthesia" so I'm not too worried. I was sedated to have my wisdom tooth out and I don't remember a thing so I think we will be okay :)

I say all this now, I bet when it comes down to it ill be so nervous :haha:


----------



## lamara.foster

That's reassuring. I still haven't got a reply from the clinic but I went to my doctor this morning to chase up my referral and she still hasn't done it she said she will send it off early next week. 

It's great that you aren't too worried about the sedation, I always hear people say it don't matter because you can't remember it but the thought of going through pain at the time still scares me even if you forget it after... Strange lol.


----------



## scerena

That's good that the doc sends the referral next week and then maybe call complete then when you know it's sent :)

I don't know if I was in pain or not to be honest :shrug: I haven't a clue lol! If it was going to be real painful I'm sure they would put us to sleep, don't worry too much Hun :hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies
I emailed lister and got this reply- 
"We are still waiting on your Chlamydia and a couple of other results. We are also waiting on the recipient to finalise a test or two. Hopefully we will be able to organise everything in the next couple of weeks."

Just thought I would give you all a little update...
Do you think I should start using the metformin for the remainder of this cycle or just hold out for the next couple of weeks???


----------



## bettybee1

I reckon crack on with the met hunnie :)xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh that's what I was thinking as I'm gonna be on it during my IVF anyways and i have a couple of weeks until we get started on the pill etc so I might as well.... I will have a think about it tonight I thinks :)

How are you Hun???


----------



## Plex

:hi: everyone 

Gosh a lot has gone on since I was last online :)

Huge Congratulations to Kazzab!!! :yipee: xx wish u a h&h 9months!

Theres far too many pages for me to read through :dohh:

Hope ur all well? xx


----------



## scerena

Hey *plex* how are you?????

You been up to much???


----------



## Plex

Heya :D 

Ive had one NASTY stomach bug :( my lb had it first then hubby then me, hubby was going to take me out for a nice meal yesterday for our anniversary (first date anniversary) but cudnt go as i was sick, was looking forward to it for ages :cry: I wudve only put off the other people eating if i had gone lolol :dohh:

I've still not heard back from that email i sent and its been two weeks, no letter no nothing:growlmad: Im on cd33 too atm with plenty of bfns *sigh*

Ive just read ur email from the lister - :wohoo: Im dead chuffed for ya - its a matter of weeks instead of months now :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

Aw that's a shame :hugs: I hope you all get better real soon Hun :hugs:

That's out of order they haven't contacted you!!! I would call them, they should keep you updated really Hun :hugs:

Yeh so happy it's weeks rather than months now :) 
I'm starting my metformin tonight as I can start that any cycle day- so thought there's no harm in starting it really is there whilst I'm waiting to get started with the egg sharing...


----------



## Plex

:) thanx - Ive only got one months worth of waiting left now and three busy working weeks so the time will soon go if theyre not back by now :)

Yeah I'd get started on em asap get them in ur system - looks like u wont need the femera after all. Lister sound like a great clinic


----------



## scerena

A friend gave me Femara, but I can't take them next cycle as I will be on the pill, but I might give them a go if I don't get my bfp from egg sharing as I will have a long wait again as I will have to redo tests etc if I wanna share again...

So thought might as well try the met and see what dose my body can handle before the IVF :)
Lister have been amazing I wish I went there from the beginning. :)

That's ok then not long at all until you get your tests back now :) bet you cannot wait :)

Sorry you're getting bfns Hun :hugs:
Are you going to do one more clomid round???


----------



## Plex

U have to have all ur tests done again if it doesnt work? That sucks :( lets hope u wont have to try another time and get ur bfp on the first go!! :D
Femeras def good to have as a back up:thumbup:
Im just waiting on the :witch: atm so once shes arrived i'll probably do one more round, thinking I may email the consultant to let her know that the ovitrelle didnt work though and just take the clomid next time.

U having a good weekend? x


----------



## scerena

Heyyyy :)
Yeh I think the results last like 3/6months... I had mine back in jan- so by the time I actually do a cycle I think they will need re-doing :dohh:

Sounds like a good plan Hun :) I hope this cycle works for you I really do :hugs:

I'm jus in with my step daughter the weather is horrible!!!! She's just doing painting then it's bath time I think- I feel so lazy today!!!

I hope you're having a good weekend?


----------



## Plex

U'd think those test results wud last longer than that!
Is it snowing where u r or just raining? We've had a mad hour of snow now nothing. Im having a lazy day too although I dont have the energy to do much just wanna:sleep: lol though I havent had my thyroid meds all week so thats probably why :dohh: Hubbys gone out so im doing some essential internet stuff while baba's asleep :D Im probably gunna catch up with a couple of baby programmes Ive been watching - LOVE those shows :D


----------



## lamara.foster

Just a quick question whilst I'm sorting out finances, if something goes wrong and I develop ohss do the clinic discard my eggs or freeze them if I freeze them does that cost more or do they do it for free xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey hunnie how's your weekend. Going !! X


----------



## scerena

*plex* what programmes do you watch??? I love all the baby programmes- OBEM, teen mum, 16 and pregnant etc :)
It's just raining here- last week it snowed like that just randomly though weird isn't it :haha:

*lamara* I'm not sure- I assume you have to pay? But you might not have to? Maybe call them and ask? 
Hope you're doing okay???

*betty* how's things going??? When are you getting started?- next cycle?


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah next cycle screna !!! 


Very confuzed today tho my opk was very positive still so I took. A hpt and got a faint line so took loads of diff ones and got faint lines then took an asda faint line superdrug faint line I'll upload a couple don't know if you can see coz its hard too get a pic in the light x
 



Attached Files:







9CD65370-1CB9-4FDE-9C3C-5F2FC6896E04-121-000000044CA8A376.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5









C0F40383-3BEC-4044-8617-1BAB4E0F38B7-121-000000036C16D6C6.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## scerena

Looks like you might not need IVF :) have you got a thread in the pregnancy section Hun? If so ill pop over have a proper look if more pics there???


----------



## bettybee1

Don't know of you can see em my lights are so bright !!
 



Attached Files:







4575EBAD-6346-4257-A1FA-7278CDB984F0-121-00000007294467F2.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bettybee1

No haven't got a thread lol cba just thought id show you haha!! 

Proper holding my pee to do another !!! Lol x


----------



## scerena

I'm not sure... I think I can see something but m not sure Hun.... I know what you mean about getting the right light to take a photo- I can never get the lighting right...

I have everything crossed for you :)
How long since your last pee???


----------



## bettybee1

About 1 hour ago trying too hold till I goto bed lol Am wondering if my lh is really high so its showing a tad on hpts I know that can happen bahhh!!! X


----------



## scerena

I'm soooo hoping that it's not your LH!!!! I'm hoping that this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Just done these there defo summet there just don't know what yet :0!!!!
 



Attached Files:







9508D4DD-A9FF-45AE-BA5C-5098F5B95466-121-0000001912AC87B9.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lamara.foster

Scerena hi I'm ok thanks how are you doing? I'm trying to stop googling everything to do with ivf still but I'm afraid I'm addicted to information now lol. 

Bettybee me and hubby see a line in the bottom one if hubby can see it its there coz he's as blind as a bat with hits usually xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :) 

^^^^ haha I've googled alsorts on ivf !!!! Bet when I go for it tho it will be completely diff too what I think !! Don't know if dr google helps or makes us more anxious !!!


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I am really anxious I'm petrified of the screening tests in case they reveal something unknown that would prevent me from ivf, they have so many tests I'm just worried about results, when I had my hiv test I was worried even though I knew I was clear I was still scared.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I feel exactly the same even when I ha HIV ones I was scared its totally normal !!!

It's just a long waiting game isn't think thats what makes it worse :/ xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah that leaves time to think in between appointments. Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I can see lines on them tests I swear I can?!

*lamara* I'm good thanks :) it's so hard to stay off google I've googled IVF and egg sharing for months now :haha:
We totally get being scared of the tests :hugs: I have everything crossed you will be just fine, I'm sure you will be Hun :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks I am praying it goes well. I keep looking for sucess rates for the clinic still can't find any though so I find myself going through online forum threads and reading stories of people's journeys through the clinic it's a good way of finding out the way the process works though xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Back off hols. AF came whilst we were away do off to do my AMH at my new clinic this morning. Yay!! 

GP thurs for signing some forms then back to the IVF clinic a week today for councling and screening bloods!!

Feel like we are finally getting somewhere!! Progress 

Hope you girls are good. Have I missed anything? 

xxxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* I use to do that on fertility friends I found a few girls who were cycling at complete a while ago and just read through the pages :)

*betty* did you test again???

*4magpies* :hi: welcome back :) I hope you had a lovely holiday? Did you get a nice tan??
You are def getting somewhere :happydance: you will be starting soon :)

Um, kazza got her :bfp: and betty is doing self-funded IVF next cycle :)

*plex* hope you're doing okay too?


----------



## bettybee1

Haha yeah I did bfn !! Lol !!!! 


Hope your holiday was good 4maggpie !! 


How are you screna ? 


I have my consultant app tmro hope he let's me crack on with ivf this cycle on the short procotcol !!! Am so exited for the app just hoping he doesn't let me down now !!! X


----------



## scerena

Betty sorry it was bfn :hugs: 

Gl with your consultation tomorrow, can't see why he won't let yo start next cycle considering its a short protocol :) I can't wait to hear your good news tomorrow :)

I'm good thanks, this metformin is making me feel constantly nauseous though :sick: I hope the symptoms go real soon!


----------



## Plex

*Betty*- How'd ur appointment go hun? Did they give u a date to start on ur meds? :) x
*Magpies*- Hope u had a great holiday! How long till u get all the blood results once they're done next week? U'll be started soon now :D x 
*Scerena*- I love OBEM too :D I've also been watching a couple more called Birth Day Girls and Birth Tales. I like watching the multiple programmes too like Raising 10 kids the Hayes Way (think thats waht its called lol) and Quintuplets by surprise - I dont want multiples but those programmes are addictive as ure following the babies lives :D Hope u stop feeling sick soon :hugs: x
*Lamara*- :hi: Hope ur ok? :)
*Kazza*- Hows things with u? :)

Im doing ok, no news from me really lol Im just waiting for af to arrive then I can take what will hopefully be my last round of clomid before egg sharing :D x


----------



## scerena

*plex* I haven't heard of some of them programmes before! I think I need to watch some of them :) I like that 16kids and counting too :)

I've decided to stop taking the met as its making me feel really unwell and energyless... I still feel sick from last nights dose! Wish af would hurry the hell up tho!


----------



## 4magpies

Scerena how are you taking your met? What dosage?

I am in hospital girls. I got BFP this morning after really bad pains. Think I'm having another ectopic. 

So scared.


----------



## scerena

Started on 500mg and had these side effects from that, last dose I took was 1000mg... I'm taking it with meals... I can't handle it I'm officially done with it...

OMG! I really hope that this is not an ectopic pregnancy Hun :hugs: please keep us updated :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Jezzzzz maggpie !!! Am hoping This not another eptopic thought you had af xx


----------



## 4magpies

I had had AF. You can do with ectopics. 

My beta is 700 far to low to match my dates. 

Why is life so unfair?


----------



## scerena

Oh Hun :hugs:
I'm prayin for a miracle for you :hugs:

Are they going to scan you???


----------



## 4magpies

I've already had a scan. They can't see anything but said my lining looks pregnant and there is fluid round my tube. 

I just got home. Have to go back Friday for another beta. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

With the fluid being around your tube does that indicate eptopic? Oh Hun I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Aww hoping everything is okay hunnie when was your last af?!! 700 sounds good . When I was pregnant with lillah I had a scan and they said there was fluid around my tube and she was very snugly in my womb !! 


Afm- just got back from hospital I hate them there !! They make me feel silly !! 

Anyways te earliest app too sign documents is going too be 5th April am due for af around 1st April !!! This annoys me !! But I can start on my next period straight after the app soooo do you think if I take the mini pill it will stop af from arriving for a couple of days I really don't wanna wait till may xx


----------



## 4magpies

It can do. The confusing thing is having a period. 

Betty I hate hospitals to. No one seems to listen to you. 

xxx


----------



## wann

4magpies said:


> Scerena how are you taking your met? What dosage?
> 
> I am in hospital girls. I got BFP this morning after really bad pains. Think I'm having another ectopic.
> 
> So scared.

I really hope its not ectopic dear...We have you in our prayers


----------



## scerena

Well got an email today...

"We&#8217;ve matched you!
Can you please tell me day one of your last period, how many days your cycles are (i.e. 28 days) and if you have any travel plans in the next 6-8 weeks?
The nurses will need this for planning purposes."

They have since write back saying to call on day one of my period if the nurses haven't called me before hand to go through my plan with me :) 
Ahhhh hate that my period are non existent :grr:

*4magpies* I have everything crossed for you, will be thinking of you :hugs:

*betty* I'm not sure, I wouldn't risk it if I was you incase you get cysts maybe as you're in your tww??? A natural cycle before your IVF might be a good thing to give your body a rest maybe???

*wann* when is your OTD?


----------



## bettybee1

Screna maybe goto docter and get some progestrone too kick start af !!!! 

Hmmm am really stuck my period is due 1st April do its only 4 days I need too stop it for am using progestrone supp at the mo but they will run out in 9days so needs the pill or one thing !!! Don't think I can wait another cycle am so impatient hahah!!!!! But if I do get too start 5th April it meant my estimated EC will be in 4 weeks ekkkkk!!! X


----------



## scerena

I've got some from a while ago not sure if enough there though, I'll check, docs won't prescribe them they always tell me that I have to get them from a fs... Usually takes me at least a week after my last tab to get af... I'm searching the internet for natural ways...

It is up to you but I wouldn't delay a period, but it's totally your choice Hun :hugs: if you did have to wait a month we can wait it out together as I won't be stimming for a months after this af... :hugs: I'm impatient like you though :haha: do what ever you feel is best :)

You never know- you might have your bfp as we speak :)


----------



## 4magpies

Great news on the match honey I'm really happy for you.

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* thank you Hunni :hugs: means a lot :hugs:

Are you still in pain?


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah still in quite alot of pain and my stomach is swollen. 

I feel exhausted. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Hun I'm really hoping the pain subsided :hugs: have they given you anything for the pain?

So what will they do Friday if say your beta was still not high enough? Isn't it dangerous for you to be left now with if it is ectopic? I don't know what happens, or when it starts to be dangerous?


----------



## wann

scerena : congrats on being matched

4magpies: hope you are not in pain anymore, the nurses say it is safe to take paracetamol


----------



## scerena

Thanks *wann* when is your OTD?


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello girls, I have had a few days off of here as been really ill but I'm getting better now. I really do hope you are not suffering an ectopic, I had the same story before but they wouldn't let me home, so if they are allowing you home it sounds like they are holding high hopes for it not to be ectopic as you can suffer severe internal bleeding and it is clinical negligence if they send you home with an ectopic or querie ectopic. 

Congrats on being matched that wasn't a long wait for you, I bet you can't wait to get the ball rolling now with treatment. 

How is everyone doing now? Xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi:

Magpies- fxd that its not an ectopic hun :hugs: I hope ur scan goes well tomorrow too. How r u feeling today? Any less pain? xx

Scerena - :yipee: Congrats hunni thats fantastic news :D bet its strange to know that there is now NO wait to be matched? I havent seen 16 kids and counting, was that on bbc recently? My MIL said shed watched something with a similar name recently. I recorded another one yesterday lolol it called from here to maternity I've got plenty o tv to keep me occupied! x

Betty - Im dead jealous :) U're gunna start everything so soon! Is ur af always on time? Sorry about ur IUI cycle hun, just saw ur siggy :hugs: xx

Wann - Congratulations hun!! When did u get ur BFP??? Bet ur over the moon!! x

Lamara - Hows things? Hope ur feeling fully recovered, theres a lotta nasty stuff going around at the moment :hugs: 

Afm - Im peed off that I have to work this weekend(nights)....Have u seen all the snow forcast for this weekend???!!!!???? OMFG :( I will b having to walk in and outta there AND im on 12hr bloody shifts :growlmad: 
Im still waiting for the :witch: I had some spotting on Tuesday but nothing since so am trying not to get too hopeful - have been testing lots too all BFN. 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## bettybee1

maggpie- how are you today??


Screna- i was totally anal yeaturday didn't even read that you had being matched lol congrats :) 

Plex- HI grrrrr i know how you feel about nights there horrid :( !!! yes my periods are like clockwork give or take 1day i am not going too use the pill now just progestrone supp hope they hold af out !!! 

Wann - COngrats again get ringing your clinic for a scan :)

lamanra- sorry you have being unwell hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## scerena

*wann* :wohoo: congrats on your bfp :happydance: when did u test???

*plex* it's so now to not be waiting around for a match now :) just have to wait now for af :dohh:

It was on Channel 4 it's a series of these ladies with loads of kids :) think it might be a Thursday ill let you know :)

*betty* that's okay :hugs: yh that should hold your period off :) 

*lamara* aw thanks I'm sooooo happy :) I hope that you feel better soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## wann

startd testing on tuesday...it ws faint , i thot -ve bt wensday 2 positives nd 2dy on clear blue it was positive right away :)

now just praying that the baby sticks well...cant wait for the scan day. 
meanwhile hav got a GP appointmnt on d 25th


----------



## bettybee1

**** 16 kids and counting is on a tuesday at 9pm channel 4 !!! ***


----------



## bettybee1

can i ask WANN was this ivf cycle any different to your 1st ?? xx


----------



## scerena

This thread is lucky! Two ladies done their Ivf and both got their bfp :)

Betty I missed it! I will have to watch it on 4od!!!

Wann congrats Hun :happydance: when is your scan???


----------



## lamara.foster

Hiya, I'm feeling much better thank you. I called the clinic today as I haven't had a reply since I last emailed them. I was told my referral hasn't been received yet but ill need to see a consultant before my councelling on the ninth April so it will be all go soon for a few weeks then three months until my next batch of HIV tests and hopefully then they will match me and get the ball rolling I wish I didn't have the three months to wait though! 

Plex where are you in your journey?

Scerena. Did they mention how long you will be waiting until you start dr and stims.its exciting I'm excited for you. 

Wann I am praying for a sticky for you, I hope you have a great happy healthy nine months. 

Betty bee I do feel ok now thank you, where are you in your journey? Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

^ am
Self funding my cycle hub I should be starting too stim in 2week :D cxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* eeeeeeek 2 weeks is so so close :) you must be so excited now!!!

*lamara* yh that's why I was hoping you gp would have done the first HIV for you, sucks that three month wait there! But hopefully in that three months you will have a match :)
Yh as soon as af comes I start the pill, then DR after my pill scan around cd14ish... Wait for the af which will be brought on from the pill and DR and then onto Stims that next cycle :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Two weeks away, so close I'd be climbing the walls with excitement and anxiety lol. 

Scerena you don't have much of a wait either you are very close I. Such a newcomer 
, you guys will all be holding a big bump by the time I get a BFp if I'm lucky enough to get one. 

Three months of waiting I guess it gives me more time to get healthier though not that I'm unhealthy I don't drink or smoke I never have and I've never done a drug before but I'm a little worried about painkillers I've had in the past due to all the operations I've had that went wrong I practically live on painkillers three days a month when I have af as I have a hole at the tip of my uterus where they cut off my left tube and the bleeding backs up irritating my ovary area and it is agony... Hopefully I won't need the painkillers much longer. Xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* aw don't feel like a newcomer :hugs: I'm on another site and all the others have started and most got their bfp's and I was still waiting :hugs: we will all be here rooting you on, plus you never know its not guaranteed so I might even have to cycle again :shrug:

I take alot of paracetamol for my headaches Hun :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks, I sure hope you get a BFp and don't have to cycle again! I am sure there will be more newcomers too, I just want the clinic to say ooh don't worry we will just do one hiv test lol but that's never going to happen. Still I can wish. I take naproxen and co coda mol the weaker ones though. But I'm put on the strong naproxen or I cannot walk, my doc was saying I won't be allowed it during ivf but what does she know she doesn't even know if its within NHs guidelines to let me have a hiv test, so ill ask the consultant about that.. Xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh just ask the consultant they will know :) some doctors are just useless! I would ask another doc at ur surgery Hun for the hiv as some just brush you off...

Yh sure we will have some newcomers soon hopefully :)

Sounds like you have so much pain bless you :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

I will do that and ask for the tests, is it just HIV that needs repeating or is it the HEP b and C too? 

It does get real painful yes, the doctor said I still can concieve as there is a hole there but umm no I cant or I would be pregnant now. The hole is not exactly a direct route from my ovary is it, my doc is useless here. 

My google addiction is getting worse haha, Im learning all the abbreviations like POAS and EC and OV and OTD ooh its fascinating my hubby prob looks at the screen thinking what on earth are these ladies talking about. xxxx


----------



## wann

bettybee1 said:


> can i ask WANN was this ivf cycle any different to your 1st ?? xx

bettybee1 : well coming to think of it, not actually any different. Lst time i had the same meds except for synarel which i sniffed this time, lst time i hd injections. Evn lst time i had a day 3 transfer, but i dint last till the OTD, started spotting even though ws on cyclogest. 

God hs heard our prayers and we pray that it be a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## wann

The scan is on 9th April.

And am meeting my GP on 25th of this month .

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck am praying you have a sticky beanie :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats wann. 

AFM I'm home now. They think I'm having a tubal miscarriage which means it was ectopic but my tube has expelled it and its resolving itself so basically I'm miscarrigeing into my pelvic cavity which is what has caused the pain but I'm not quite convinced right now. Still in the same pain and had more bleeding over night. 

I've had to move my IVF app back a week and have doctors on thurs to sign my forms as I obv couldn't go yesterday and have another beta to make sure betas have dropped enough.


----------



## bettybee1

Arghhh my af has just started :( why 2 weeks early FFs now have too wait 4-5weeks for ivf blah!!!! At least there's one more shot of a natural cycle !!! :D !!!!! 

Think am Gunna take either soy ISo or 50mg clomid hmmmm !!! X


How are you 4maggpie you being for 2nd beta ?? X


----------



## 4magpies

They did my beta again yesterday and it had dropped by 50 so like I just explained above that's what they thing is happening.


----------



## bettybee1

Ahh I see we must have wrote at the same time 

Awww am really sorry hunnie :( !!! At least you don't need sugery tho or mex that would make thing 100x worse bless your heart :(. Xxxxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* it's HIV but can't remember if the hep b and c as well but swear its just HIV but might be worth getting them done at the same time time as its all one blood test :)

Yeh I found a lot of docs over my TTC journey who didn't have a clue :dohh:
:haha: your oh must laugh I know mine did once when he read a post I wrote lol!

*wann*gl with your appointment and your scan I bet you're well excited!!! You got any symptoms yet???

*4magpies* I am so sorry Hunni :hugs: :hugs: it's so sad you've had to go through this again I am thinking of you Hun :hugs:

*betty* crazy :wacko: two weeks early! What was your cycle length this month? Praying you get that natural bfp before IVF :)
I wish my af would come :grr: as if it did I would of been down regging for your natural cycle and then stimming at the same time :( I won't be far behind you anyway Hun just a few weeks :)
So have yo decided on clomid or soy yet???


----------



## bettybee1

my cycle length is normally 34-35 days this cycle has being 23days :0 !! but its becoz i havent ovulated stupid clomid!!!! i respond well on 50mg so i think 100mg just messed me up 

hmmmm i really dont know when lillah was concieved i took clomid50mg cd7-11 and it worked well
soy iso make me ovulate early which is good so i cant decide 

yeah we could be cycling together now !!!! :) !!!!! its wierd coz when i dont ovulate my cycle length ends up being really short 23days etc. but like you and many other women if they dont theyre cycles can be 50+ bless your hearts


----------



## scerena

I started my provera last night so in about two weeks af should be here... Fx'd! I had some frm a previous cycle so thought I'd just take it :)
Done two tests before taking it and both start white negative :dohh:

it should have been the other way round- I should of woke up with af and you should have not woke up with af :dohh: it's like our bodies know :dohh:

That sucks af came so early!!! See I'm the opposite when I don't o my cycle lasts forever :dohh: at least you didn't have to wait way over though Hun that would of delayed it even more :hugs: sounds like the 100mg did mess you up!

I've never heard of cd7-11 if it works them maybe worth a try??? 

I will be two/three weeks behind you so you will probably be testing and I will be stimming, noes af makes a surprise appearance :shrug:


----------



## bettybee1

Glad you found some left :D !!!!!! 


Yeah well I didn't receive me script till cd7 and I thought am not waiting a bloody month and bang I was pregnant :D 


Then last year in June I did the same cd7-11 50mg and I ha a nice strong ov and my lp was 15 days but no baby !! 


Still don't know weather too take soy or clomid haha !!! X


----------



## 4magpies

I've just booked an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow. 

If you girls can afford it is recommend it during IVF as it can improve sucrss rates greatly. 

I was going to wait till I'd been accepted for egg share but I think I need it now.


----------



## wann

scerena : yes excited nd scared. I guess m 4w 3dys 2dy..evry little tingle worries me. achy lower legs, if dats a symptom at all .

4magpies: pamper urself honey...do let us kno hw ur experience ws


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* yes I've heard acupuncture helps during IVF and it's been recommended to me also :) apparently at my clinic they give you acupuncture after your EC whilst you're still under :) I thought that was well good :) a few ladies who done egg share there told me :)
But yeh I'm probs going to do a session a week when cycling maybe...
I think acupuncture will do you good Hunni right now :hugs:

*betty* sounds like clomid works really good for you on them days :) if it has given you your bfp maybe try it again you might end up saving yourself a lot of money :) 

*wann* I can imagine it must be so scary LTTTC and doing IVF to get your bfp you must worry about everything :hugs: I'm praying your Bean is nice and snuggled in getting ready to make its home for 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about another ectopic hun, like Wann said just pamper yourself when u feel up to it:hugs: Accupuncture is meant to be really good its def worth a shot :)

I had my email back from the hosp to say my chromosome tests were all clear and my consultant had been emailed, so now its just up2 me to arrange an appointment with her to get started!!!!!! soooooo excited :D xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* yay :happydance: did you arrange your appointment today??? That is fab news :)


----------



## Plex

not yet - im just in a bit of a daze :haha: didnt think they'd get in contact, thought id b chasing them! im gunna email them now i think :D x


----------



## 4magpies

Glad you're all getting moving now girls.


----------



## scerena

*plex* so what's to happen now??? As in what's next?- just matching???
Keep us updated when they email back :)

*4magpies* how has the pain been today??? :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

hey girls, i hope everyone is doing well. 

Scerena what is provera? How are you? :)

Plex... Eeek thats exciting you are starting very soon then by the sounds of it. 

I have been looking into all the various blood tests etc and i saw one is CMV and someone said that is herpes (I have a coldsore and was told thats a form of herpes!!) Is CMV a different form, I know nothing at all about herpes I thought it was some STD or something not a coldsore. I decided to wait until my refferal has got to the clinic and i have all my appts booked before I ask again for my HIV from my dr because then I will know what tests are necessary whether it is just HIV or the HEP too. 

I am totally freaking out arent I haha. 

How do you all cope with all the waiting? I was talking to someone in Tesco earlier he just said no Doctor can tell you something is impossible, its been proven too many times that miracles do happen... I guess he was right and that is really what i needed to hear. I wasnt even talking about my situation I was takling about a lady who has given up on life after she was told she had MS. xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* hey I'm good thanks :) provera is something that helps to induce your periods, I've used it before on natural cycles that were going on for ages...

You will need to do hep b and c but I don't think they repeat them only the HIV so you should be ale to just get the hep b and c done with the other bloods, I was told the HIV had to be three months apart at that clinic...

I'm not sure what the CMV is I never asked sorry :shrug:

Exactly miracles happen Hun you might get your bfp whilst you're waiting, you just never know :)

Waiting is very hard, but makes it easier to come on this forum and speak to people :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hey Scerena :) Oooh so youre willing the period to hurry up now and get here. 
So if its only HIV I will deffo be able to get that done, one way or another within the next few weeks whether that be at the clinic or doctors, id prefer the docs because they are so local. 

Well all I know is if anyone on here who egg shared has ever has a coldsore I am pretty safe and dont need to worry. 

I will never get my nfp waiting I have no tubes but I do find mself thinking negative like im too frightened to imagine life with a baby and i never ever look at the positive incase it never happens, I guess people can see through that now. 

Oh yes this babyandbump is really helpful, without it id be in the dark and not have a clue, one thing I have noticed is that complete have removed all egg sharing info off of their website totally and theres no pricelist or anything anymore, i hope their list of donors isnt too full because that would mean getting a match will be very hard and ill just move clinics if thats the case. Did you have to get a GP refferal to Lister or can ou self reffer I self reffered at my old clinic in Colchester. xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh as soon as it shows I can get on the bcps to sync mine and recipients cycle :)

Yeh I remember her telling my over that HIV had to be done three months apart so def try get it done :)

I can't see cold sores stopping you egg sharing Hun :dohh:

Oh sorry I didn't realise that you had no tubes :hugs: you will get your bfp from egg sharing Hun :) I'm staying positive for all of us :)

Have they? That's weird! Hopefully they're just updating it fx'd!!! Surely they would tell you now, I hope they don't mess you around like they did me...

:nope: I didn't I self referred myself to lister for egg sharing. My doc referred me to complete because I was seeking fertility treatment back then over two years ago it wasn't for egg sharing...


----------



## lamara.foster

I only thought that about the coldsore as I have had about 2 in my life and I have one now and someone saw it and said its a form of herpes so of course I start panicking thinking im infected and cannot share lol. 
Right we need to all keep our fingers crossed for you to get the period very soon then, does it usually work fast in bringing on your period? I hope it hurrys up for you. 
As for the clinic im really hoping its not as I fear and that they are just cutting off egg sharing now, but I will call them very early next week and get some info on the situation, otherwise its off to lister I go I have heard only good things about Lister and I know its real far away but its so cheap for egg share and deffo worth the journeys. Just fingers crossed that I dont need to change clinic. 

Thanks for all the info and sorry its late xxx


----------



## Plex

Heya :)

Betty - Wow only 2 weeks till u start stimming!!! Mega exciting :D Im keeping everything crossed for u x

Lamara - Ive had all my bloods done now and im taking clomid in the mean time. I can really relate to how ur feeling three months is one hell of a long wait My chromosome test was a three month wait initially but its turned out to only b 8weeks which is great! Found it difficult waiting but hada lot going on to occupy me for the most part thankfully. Yeah I think u shud ask ur consultant anyway about the naproxen if ur normal doc doesnt seem to know much about it x

Scerena - Im going to send my consultant an email in a mo as havent got round to it yet (im at work) I guess my next step after meeting with her will be to do alot of form filling in and sigining and my councelling then wait for a match and off we go to more waiting lol :) im quite excited really looking forward to getting started :D x

Magpies - Hope ur doing better today hun and the accupuncture goes well. How much will u have to pay for it per session if u dont mind me asking? Ive considered it but never got round to booking an appointment as the only one near me is in Leamington I think (im just outside coventry) x


im off to email my consultant now to see if i can get the ball rolling :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hey plex, I am beginning to get used to the idea of waiting I just keep thinking as long as its do e by Christmas then ill be happy. I am 24 so I think my consultant will only allow one egg put back if I have more than one I will want two but highly doubt he will allow that. My old consultant was highly against the idea of two eggs. How many will you be asking to be put back if given the option? 

Hope your email goes well.

I will defrost check with consultant about the medication I take and I guess if I have to suffer without it for a month I ill grit my teeth it's all worth it. Xxxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* I'm hoping and thinking you will be alright Hun fx'd! Maybe call them up and ask?
It usually takes about 10ish days after the last pill and the last pill is Monday evening, just hope af decides to come way before!!!

Fx'd that they aren't stopping egg sharing I hope they're just updating their website or something, as surely they would have called to to cancel the appointment right?
Yes lister is amazing so many ladies have nothing but good words I haven't heard of one person complain they really know their stuff and it for sure worth all the travelling :)

Most clinics say 1, complete fertility are dead against 2, unless they are day 3 embies then they will do two. BUT I have heard that its your decision to have two but you have to sign some form- that's what someone in her 20s just did at lister (we speak in another forum) I want two as well, although the consultant has said why they don't like us having two and the complications with twins is scary, but I will decide nearer the time I think :)

*plex* Im Hoping that they have got you a match already in mind and that they're matching you as we speak :) as they have all your bloods back so they can officially match you now :) eeeeeeek hopefully we will be cycling close :)
Keep us updated Hun :)


----------



## bettybee1

Have you seen this shot guys am lodged into my house :( grrr


Anyways am so fruckin annoyed with my self I started taken prog supp last Saturday then I had a temp rise mon tues & weds so I stopped taking the supp too save them for the end off my cycle too hold of af !!! This is what's probley kick started af !!! Am so dumb ! Lol 


Plex- an glad your tests results are back and there all clear exiting :D 

Lamara- don't worry too much about the test results sweetie :) 

How are you screna ?? 


4 magpies hope your not in too much pain xxx
 



Attached Files:







0E46A947-3482-4450-9414-26D68F98E8DC-373-000000447C2E205E.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## scerena

I just see that on the news! Crazy how much snow there is and there's none down here!!! I hope you've got all your essentials in :hugs:

Ooh no! Aw Hun try not to be angry you weren't to know back then, are you doing meds???

I'm doing okay thanks, wish we could swap places and I could have your af :grr:


----------



## bettybee1

It's proper Krazy I have never seen snow this bad before the drifts are taller than me :0 !! Just walked too the shop for some milk and sweets haha!!!

I hate the snow end off haha!!! Wish it would melt the forecast said it was going too stop at 12 !! It's still snowing bad !! 


Well hopefully with you taking provea it should kick strt into action soon for you chick !!! 

Am starting clomid tonight 50mg !! Cd2-6 !! 
Hoping I get an earlier ovulation !!! Going too use soft cups & preseed Luke's booked a week off work right when I'll ovulate so am covered from cd14-cd22 haha!!!! Let's try and catch this egg!!!!! Lol :D !!! Xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* wooooop :) so glad you have a plan and that Luke is off work around o too :) time to make a baby :) would be so amazing if you got your bfp right before IVF :) you could spoil the your two babies rotten instead :)

Yeh that snow up there is CRAZY!!! I'm surprised you can even get to a shop!!! There's not even a hint of snow here...


----------



## bettybee1

Fingerscrossed now :D I really wish I wt a BFp b4 ivf it would be amazing :D !!! 


It's shocking finally stopped now !!! My car is stuck like 3miles away from home haha!!! 

It's funny I live 10min away from asda and loads of people all day have being dragging all there shopping on sledges haha !!! X


----------



## lamara.foster

Hey Scerena, I am thinking of calling them on monday and asking what is actually going on, I dont want to waste my time, or husbands time on the clinic if the case is that their egg share list is full and people awaiting donors is low... I just hold onto hope that its an update on the website. When they didnt match you did they refund you any costs which you had incurred throughout the screening process etc? 

Well if complete are dead against two I might have to only do one egg but I will debate it with the consultant, theres still a niggle telling me twins wouldnt be a good idea... high rick pregnancies and all that with all my crazy body history its scary. 

Whilst I was googling all the things I do, I came across a news report from the mail online, uk scientists found that putting two eggs back increases the chances of live birth and they go against what the clinics say when they say 1 egg is best, they put forward that info to HFEA in Jan of 2012 and HFEA said they would review their findings... I do wonder whether the 1 egg is best law is just another way to exploit women with fertility problems, and make more money out of people, I get that their are risks with multiples but surely it should be ultimately the womans choice how many eggs she has transferred back. xxxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Betty bee that snow is madness, theres loads! I havent seen a snowflake for weeks here. xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* :haha: that would be funny to watch :) ahhhh I'm praying that you get your bfp before IVF Hun :hugs:

Oh no! How are you going to get your car? So glad the snow has finally stopped for you!!

*lamara* no I didn't pay anything as I was already a patient of theirs before egg sharing so I had a lot of bloods done with them before, they did try asking me for £50 for blood tests but I said I'm not paying it as they said they would match me easily and had no one to match me with so they don't make me pay it in the end... I only had to at £25 for copy of blood tests...

Most places are against two but I have heard that it really is your choice plus if the embies only make it to day three you will have two out back as well...
But it is your choice they can only advice :)
I def want two as not guaranteed both will stick or even any of them...


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I would rather two if they only got to day three, day five would be ace some clinics only do 3dt bourne hall only offered me 3dt they said they dont like to push a 5dt as it can lower the success chances. 

Its good that they didnt charge you, i wouldnt mind 50 pound but if it were the full 350 id be a bit grumpy about that. I guess I would be able to use the bloods results at future clinics if it were a case of not being matched the same as you. Given that they were in date of course. xxx


----------



## scerena

5dt gives you a higher success rate so not sure why they only do 3dt :shrug: that is weird... Once the embie makes it to blast it very good quality usually, but if they feel they need to go back at day3 then that's fine also. But day 5 is better I've been told that by both clinics...

I wasn't paying after they had all my results practically previous to egg sharing so no point unless they had a match for me, I would pay at diff clinics, they said as they didn't find me a match they aren't charging me, plus I've been a patient of theirs for over two years... I'm not paying a clinic who lied to me and got my hopes up giving me my protocol and kit etc it wasn't on at all...

Yes you can use them at other clinics you only have to pay £25... :) hopefully it doesn't come to that for you anyway :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

im hoping the clinic is just going through a change of some kind, i mean they wouldnt waste time getting women in and on the scheme and testing them at such reduced costs unless they were seriously going to consider them for sharing so i hope that its just nothing. PMA.

What they did to you was out of order. I read on another forum that a lady is hoping to share there and they said she should get an NHS consultant appt as theres a 6 to 8 week wait to see their consultant, but she has 12 weeks to wait for the HIV test so it makes no sense why they ask her to go elsewhere... she is under them afterall, and someone said they had to pay for their consultation 150 pounds but i was told its free.. conflicting answers there. Is it really only 75 at lister to egg share? Or am i missing something somewhere, I looked on their website to keep an open mind if complete mess things up for us xxx


----------



## scerena

I didn't have to pay for a consultation, it was meant to be free at complete I think right? Not sure if that was ause I was already a patient of theirs I'm not sure :shrug: it's £350 at complete, £75 of that is the hfea fee and the rest is towards your standard IVF cycle... But you need to pay for icsi if you need it...

Lister you only pay for the hfea fee which is £75 that's it and icsi if you need it, you pay nothing towards standard IVF.
You would have to pay for ohs HIV, hep b and hep c but we got our gp to do them and took the results :) 

I'm sure you will be fine there, I just got fed up of them and after they done that to me I just had enough, funny as my mums neighbour told me not to,waste my time with them she went and egg shared in London, but it took me two years to take her advice :dohh: but other ladies find them brilliant there... Mr.brook is really nice, hopefully you get to see him :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I thought consultation is free, well the clinic said it is anyway. 

Lister is great prices so I will not hesitate to go there if needs be all I know is by the end of the year I better have put needles in my belly and hopefully a baby too. 
Isnt that odd how your mums neighbour knew that london would be the better clinic, i think it makes sense to go to london anyhow as all the best clinics and hospitals are based there. I just cant be dealing with the travelling in and out or I would be there too, I wish Salisbury was cheaper! I hate travelling full stop lol. 

I hope I get to meet Mr Brook, I have seen him on a youtube video on the completefert website, he seems like a gentle kinds of person. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh I thought it was free too from what I remember...

Yh my mums neighbour has twins from egg sharing at a diff clinic in London :)

I find travelling fine as I know it's all worth it, like I know it's a pain leaving waaaay before appointments etc but I feel really at home with them and they have my best interests at heart- like it's not all for the other lady, they hold you on a pedestal for egg sharing there even the counsellor said :) I can't fault them one bit- they didn't have a match for me and matched me within 3 weeks they've been totally amazing :)

Mr.brook is good :) he really knows his stuff :) I'm not sure if he deals with egg sharing :shrug: but I hope you meet him :) he was the best consultant there and trust me I met all of them :haha:

I'm sure by the end of the year you will be having a baby :)


----------



## Plex

*Lamara*- Think im the oldest on here, Ive just turned 33 so will ask for two to be put back if they ask me:) You may still be able to take ur pain meds during ur treatment - im keeping my fxd that ur consultant says its ok for u to carry on with them :D Ive not emailed them yet, dont know why im putting it off really? 

*Scerena*- :D I hope so! It would be great if they already have someone in mind for me to share with :D fxd ur af makes an appearence soon :)

*Betty*- BLOODY HELL!!!!!! Snowed in is putting it lightly hun! Least u managed to get some essentials (im including the sweets in that statement lol) :D Best of luck with this cycle hope u get ur bfp before ivf hun :)

xxxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I have everything crossed for you that now there will be no wait from now :)

Ahhhhh just want my af to hurry up :dohh: I thin where I'm on the long protocol that's like practically two months I want af here already and I have no signs she is on her way as of yet :dohh:

EMAIL them :happydance: I can't wait to hear your updates :)


----------



## Plex

lol yeah will do that now -if I can :dohh: :haha: oh dear why am I delaying it??????? Really dont know :shrug: guess i'll just go for it :D will update on here once ive sent it lol xx
Blimey hun, thats one LONG time on the meds :hugs: Its will be great just to get started wont it? Makes it all the more annoying that af isnt turning up :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Email sent whoop whoop!!!! :yipee:


----------



## scerena

:wohoo: so glad you've sent it :)

Yeh it's more like bcps and then a nasal spray... Will only be I stimming for about 10/12 days so I don't mind really :) just hope it all works.... Ahhhhhh come in af :grr:

At this rate we could end up cycling together :)


----------



## Plex

haha that wud be cool to cycle together! But im keeping my fingers crossed that u get ur af as soon as hun - it'd be crap if u were waiting ages :hugs: x


----------



## Plex

so have they told u how long u'll take the bcp for?


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun same :hugs: well took provera so I reacon around 12ish more days as still got two more days to go of it :dohh:

They said around 12 days could be longer though, they have to get mine and recipients cycles to match, they said they don't like you on it for long so will be as short as possible...

I bet you can't wait to get your reply next week :)


----------



## Plex

:wohoo: exciting times :) Everything always seems to involve too much waiting for stuff doesnt it? 
Yeah im looking forward to the reply, although im a bit nervous too


----------



## scerena

Tell me about it!- It's a constant wait for everything!!! So annoying :dohh: but we will all get there in the end :)

I'm sure everything will go smoothly now Hun don't be nervous :)


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone hope you are all doing well! 

Xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello, I managed to find someone who is doing Egg Share at the same clinic as me, It is true that the egg share list is now full i was lucky to have got on their list before they closed it literally weeks later. 

Maybe though I am unlucky as now there is going to be either a long wait for a recepient or they will not find a match, so I am curently stressing over this. 

Hubby wants to stick to thix clinic given that its the nearest but I am very doubtful... Do you think I should contact the clinic and if so what should I ask as I cant seem to get a good list of questions together to ask them xxxxx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* :hi: Hun, glad you're doing well, crazy trying to talk on two forums :dohh:

*lamara* yes contact them... I would ask...
1) do they currently have people matching your characteristics?
2) will you be waiting around for a match for long?
3) tell them if the wait will be very very long then you need to know...

Do they have your characteristics already????

When is your app again???

Not sure what else to ask really at this point???


----------



## lamara.foster

I will write all of those questions down and ask, I am terrible when I am on the phone I get lost in chatter and forget why I called. 

The counselling is on 9th and they said they would like me in for consultation before that really, so I guess tomorrow I will find out when that is, although I feel it would be great if they gave me more than a weeks notice, when I last spoke to them they wanted me in the next day and I couldnt make it. 

They never asked for my characterisics, what exactly are they? 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh I do the same :haha: always good to have a list of questions :) I do that all the time :)

Hopefully they give you more notice this time :)

Characteristics are-
Your height
Your weight
Your hair colour
Your eye colour
Complexion
Ethnic origin

They use these things for matching purposes to make sure the recipients child looks similar to them :)

I guess they wouldn't be able to tell you much until they have your characteristics so they can see if you match anyone on the list...


----------



## Plex

*Lamara* - Hopefully they already have someone in mind for you? What else do you have to have done? just the HIV tests and councelling? Can I ask did it take long for you to get the councelling app? x
*Kazzab*- How u getting on? x

I cant wait till tomorrow to see if I have that email!!!!!! :D


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks ill see what they say about it all tomorrow when I call them, I'll make sure I give them my characteristics too. 

It didn't take long they did it before a federal was mentioned and on the first phone call she literally gave me an appointment told me to get my doc to refer me and then wait for them to b in touch. 

Scerena did you ave a email to contact them or was it just phone as the email I use doesn't seem to work xx


----------



## scerena

Hi *lamara* let us know how you get on today :) I would call them incase they take ages to reply :)

*plex* I hope that you get your email today :) 

*betty* how are you???

*4magpies* thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

:wave: hiiiiiiiiiiiii


hope your all okay!!!! 

my car is stuck on my mums drive as there 6ft snow drifts on her track so i had to catch a bus too lillahs nursery blahh 1hour round trip and fell on my arse haha!!! :blush: not bothering going into uni not catching a train CBA:haha:

so just working from home no doubht ill be on B&B all day tho :haha:


----------



## scerena

*betty* oh o! Hope you're okay??? 6ft snow drifts wow!!!! Crazy we've never had snow like that down here!!!
I can imagine how annoying it is now though, I bet you want to get your car and get back to normal life rights?!

So, you ended up taking the clomid didn't you right???


----------



## bettybee1

ano i HATE SNOW ICE AND COLD !!!! bring on summer !! oh dam we dont get much of them either : grrr


i forgot too take it cd 2 but i took it yestyurday so 3-7 !!! going for a HSG aswell thursday havent had one since before lillah so hope my tubes are okay and it will give my womb a good flush lol x


----------



## scerena

I know right it's never a really good summer! We get like a couple weeks :grr: after this long winter we deserve a proper summer fx'd!!!

Cd3 will word just as week :)
I had a painful HSG but that was because one f my tubes were blocked :( but I'm sure you will be fine as you've had one before :) 
Everything will have a god clean out before your IVF :) even better before you ovulate this cycle so it might help clean away any "cobwebs" and get you bfp :)


----------



## lamara.foster

So I spoke to the clinic, they still haven't received my referral from the doctor and can't book my appointment yet, I didn't even get the the questions for egg sharing as the conversation was so rushed and my phone signal meant I get cut off three times. Just waiting again for the phone to ring as usual. Xxx


----------



## scerena

Waaaaaat! No way!!! Have you called the doc to see why they haven't receive it yet? How long does it usually take???


----------



## lamara.foster

No I will just wait now, she said on the phone that it goes to the hospital appointments department then to them so takes a little longer but no timescale was given, ridiculous if you ask me, can't believe the process they go through just to book an appointment xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh that's ridiculous that you can't just self refer yourself! As its not asif pure having nhs treatment :dohh:
You must be so annoyed bless you! I hope they hurry the hell up now!


----------



## bettybee1

cant you go to a diff clinic lamara they sound ruubish xx


----------



## bettybee1

is one of your tubes still blocked now or did they clear it ? when i had mine in 2010 my left tube took a long time for the dye too pass through they had too force it and they said i had eiter debry in there or it was a tiny bit blocked the month after i got pregnant with lillah i did have a bad pelvic infection in 2007 which could off cause abit of a blockage tho :/ just hope it aint re blocked or ought xxx


----------



## Plex

Soooooooooo, I got my email back today :D gutted though that the appointment is on the 30th April!!!!:growlmad: Have asked for any cancellations to be put my way though :thumbup: Ive also phoned about a councelling session so am waiting to hear back about that so fxd not long now!!! 

Betty - OMG 6ft o snow!!!!! We had about 1ft and that was enough to grind most things to a halt lolol. Least ur nearly done at uni now anyway hun, do u have much left to do in the way of corsework etc? Not long till ur ivf/icsi too exciting!! x

Scerena - Has the :witch: paid u a visit yet? Damn :witch: never there when u need it :hugs: I know exactly how u feel hun, Im STILL waiting for my af too+ NO positive hpt either :growlmad: x

Lamara - :hugs: Gosh ur bloomin doc :growlmad: what does that mean for u now then? Just a lot more waiting about? x


----------



## scerena

*betty* lamara is at my old clinic!!! There was a mucus blockage which they managed to unblock during my surgery :) they said it shouldn't close back as it was only mucus but I'm not too certain :shrug: sounds like they loved something from your tube!!! That's great you fell pregnant next cycle! Hopefully that will happen this cycle for you :)

*plex* that's great they emaile you back straight away :) hopefully you can get the counselling done in the meantime so when you have that app you will be ready to go :)

Hmmmmm so weird about your cycle???!!! Hope af comes for us both ASAP or you get your bfp that would be nice :) 

No sign of my af last pill tonight then a waiting game... I just done Zumba so hoping that helps lol!


----------



## Plex

Yeah I was impressed by how quickly I had a reply :) Im hoping that I can get an appointment pretty soonish for councelling although I wont hold my breath as theyre only there on mon tue and fri so I may have a wait for that too! lolol like I said before this is all about the waiting lol Bloody af :growlmad: hopefully it wont be long till it visits both of us :) Hopefully after the zumba lol that shud get things moving lol
So uve not had any snow then?


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi, I could go to another clinic but as this is near I'm going to try here first. She called me back, a lady called Julie she said they just recieved the referral and she said its being passed onto the appointments department to schedule me in she said its probably unlikely they will see me before the counselling session but not to worry about it. I asked why the Internet no longer shows anything about egg sharing and she said the list is full there is a bit of a wait but that's all to do with findi g the right match and she said they only took it down due to the list having enough people for their donors. She said she isn't clinically minded some didn't ask anything else regarding the process... At least I know they are working with me now though. 

I am ovulating today I know when I ovulate as I get bad backache and headache too, I get cramps as well this always annoys me as I ovulate exactly 14days into cycle and I am never able to get pregnant I wish they made tubal transplants a whole new form of treatment. I get so down when I ovulate or have a period it's like a slap in the face reminding me how infertile I am... 

I just moved here five weeks ago and I used to do Zumba I miss it so much haha I would actually think of making my own Zumba group but I don't actually think people would turn up plus I don't have the brain and co ordination to get a routine for the dances xxxx


----------



## scerena

Last provera pill done :) now waiting.... (I've been waiting since the first pill :haha: )

*lamara* that's good they called you back, I'm so hoping that they have a match for you :hugs:

Aw Hun we all get how you feel about the infertility thing it sucks doesn't it :hugs: soon you will be doing IVF and you will get your bfp :hugs:

There should be a Zumba group near you that you could maybe join???

*plex* nope no snow here what about you???
I'm hoping the Zumba does the trick for me lol! I'm hoping it shows for both of us Hun :hugs:

Yes your clinic seem good and I'm sure you will be doing counselling soon :)


----------



## lamara.foster

glad you have taken your last provera! not long now then for af to arrive! Do you feel like its on its way you know cramping or anything yet? 

I hope they find a match too. Im going to just try to enjoy waiting and do things I cant do after a bfp like theme parks or something like that just so I pass time! I dont drink though so no wild nights out for me, weekends are dull in my life. 

there was a zumba class here but i have zumba game on xbox kinect and just downloaded justdance3 I dont drive at the moment (learning still, im not very good or confident) so getting about isnt easy when the classes are so far away at night. So i guess ill stick to zumba at home. xxx


----------



## scerena

:nope: no sign of af... I thought it come earlier but it was just cm :dohh:

Yeh theme parks sound good :) good idea to make the most of things whilst you're waiting :)

I've got Zumba and just dance for the wii they're just as good as the classes Hun :) I prefer Zumba at home as I proper let myself go :haha:

I don't drive either, I stopped my lessons a while back I was so not confident either! But me and oh spoke today and I'm going to start my lessons back up as I want to drive by the time I have a LO :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Well it will certainly be here very soon and when af does show we will all do a happy dance for you I'm sure. 

Yeah I'm the same at home more comfortable to look like a looney doing Zumba I close the curtains though or I'd scare the neighbours. 

I'm going to do ivf and then possibly a crash course or something as I was doing well in classes but I am not confident I'm good with manoeuvres but its the whole trying to cope with other road users that I get a bit bad at... I do try lol xxx


----------



## scerena

:haha: thanks :) ill be so happy when it does show!

It's much better being a looney at home I feel I burn more calories :haha:

Yeh sounds like a plan for the driving :)


----------



## Plex

heya - Ive had to drop an email direct to my consultant as I cannot book a counselling appointment unless I have a consultants referral! Even though they know im having treatment and will be undergoing eggshare :growlmad: dont really wanna have to wait much longer than 30th April to get started and I know i'd be waiting some time if I was only given the referral then :( 

My consultant is pretty good at replying as she gets into work at 6am to do emails then works till 7.30/8pm all week so the odds r good that i'll have a reply this am (3-4hrs till 6am) :D xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I hope your consultant gets back to you ASAP :) they seem pretty good at responding quickly so far :) 

I'm sure they will sort it all out for you so you can get your counselling done ASAP :)


----------



## Plex

hopefully she will :) only prob is she never puts an out of office memo thingy on her emails when she goes away - so since ive not had a reply yet i think she may be away.......more waiting for me anyway I suppose lol 

I STILL have no af or bfp not even a hint of either :growlmad: cd44 and counting........

Hows things with u hun?


----------



## bettybee1

Are your cycles always long Plex ?? 


How is everyone ???? X


My friend from UNI has being trying for 3 month anyway her bf is a druggy and always in and out of court . She is not much better her self ((( she's not nursing she's on a design course)))) anyway. I brought a test in her coz she was late and it was positive well more than the test line sucked all the due so the control line was faint !!! It made me really upset :( then she was phoning her mate and told her she was preg !! Then ramming on about she's still off out At the weekend and she will just drink vodkas SAy what!!!!! And stay off the shots !! :( she then went on to say she hope IT ain't ugly co she will stick it back of it is !!! Omg !!! I was fuming !!!! :( !!!! Fucking bitch !! Haha!!


----------



## scerena

*plex* ahhhh I hope that she comes back into the office soon !!!! Ahhh that sucks I really hope that you get a bfp real soon or af at least makes her appearance!!!

Same old with me still waiting on af :grr: I wish I had more to update 

*betty* OMG your friend sounds so naive and too immature to have a baby! I hope she sees sense real soon I really do!!! Makes you so upset when you see people like that get their bfp right?! I hate that!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Yep makes me boil !!! Shes is such a chav !! Does my head in !! 

I have another close friend that has 3 babies too diff dads she doesn't give a flying toss about anything either ! Grrr she took cocaine and m-kat with her pregnancys !!! :( !!! Made me so upset :(


----------



## scerena

Oh my god them poor babies :( so sad how life works- some people who deserve babies struggle and some people who take illegal drugs tend to get pregnant not on is it :( but oh we'll at least we are doing all we can and our babies will never come to any harm like that at all!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Am on a right rant haha!! 

The thing is aswell she had her 1st at 17 and she hasn't used contraception once she has also had 6 miscarriages so you would off thought try would be more special but no v sad indeed! 

X


----------



## Plex

My cycles are really irregular between 23-75+days long, on clomid theyve never been longer than 30days max so am bit confused atm - Im going to treat myself and use the clear blue digi i have in my bathroom 2moro am - just cos its there :D lol
Gosh ur friend sounds like she hasnt got a clue!! How can she even think seriously about drinking vodka too? 
Hopefully sometime very soon Scerena - the :witch: cant be far away lol


----------



## bettybee1

Any sign off af screna !!! 


Plex- hope you get BFp or af soon !!!!! So frustrating when your period doesn't arrive !!! And you get bfn !! 


Have my HSG this morning !! Am really nervous !!!! Don't know why :/ hoping both my tubes are open :) !!!!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* gl with your HSG I hope both tubes are nice and open :)
:nope: no sign of af :dohh:

*plex* what was the result on your digi????


----------



## MrsH28

lamara.foster said:


> No I will just wait now, she said on the phone that it goes to the hospital appointments department then to them so takes a little longer but no timescale was given, ridiculous if you ask me, can't believe the process they go through just to book an appointment xxx

Hi Lamara, 

If you dont mind me asking is this your first time at IVF? I am just waiting for my consulation with the Egg Share nurse and am looking for someone else who is in the same boat as me - this is my first attempt at IVF so i will have all the tests to go through as well... 

Thanks

Rebecca


----------



## bettybee1

That's rubbish screna !!! 

Well wahooo my tubes are open one again took abit of time for the dye to go through so she put loads in !!!!! It fackin killed haha!!! But the dye went through pretty fast then !!! Which is good!!!! After all my miss caries and c section with retained placenta I was abit worried they would b blocked !!


----------



## scerena

That's great news about your HSG Hun nice open tubes :) hopefully you will get your bfp this cycle now they've had a clean out :)

Are you in any pain now? Mine hurt loads after but not sure if that's because my tube was blocked :shrug:


----------



## bettybee1

Yes my right side is throbbing !! Can't believe it hurt so much !! Last time it was like bad period pain this time it was like labor pains or tooth aches haha!!! :( !!! 

Just glad there open :) 


How are you today xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi MRS H... I am new to IVF yes I never have had any kind of fertility tests or anything I had 2 previous ectopics so thats the reason why I am here as I lost my fallopian tubes. I am awaiting my consultation date now, they recieved my refferal and they said I will hear within a few weeks, so fingers crossed I hear soon. What clinic are you with? 

BettyBee your friend sounds awful, if she is careless in pregnancy I dread to think what she will be like as a parent. If only fertility stuck to the better kind of people who are actually ready to be parents. 

Plex hi how are you? have you done your Digi yet?

Scerena, has AF arrived yet or is she still taking her time and annoying you.. any symptoms of her arriving if she hasnt already?

AFM.. I have been having some serious nighttime pain since monday, in the ovary area and backache bad, its been since ovulation so I am guessing its just a bad egg or something but odd that its only a nighttime thing... still waiting for my consultation appt. 

Hope youre all ok. xxx


----------



## Plex

Well I got a BFN on my digi - no surprise there then :dohh: lol 

Is everyone ok - been up2 much? x

I remember my hycosy being quite uncomfy and my tubes were open - hope ur feeling a bit less crampy Betty :hugs: u still snowed in or has any of it melted yet?


----------



## Plex

Hopefully not much more of a wait for u now Lamara :D


----------



## scerena

*betty* aw bless you :hugs: the pain was horrible as well for me so I know how you feel :hugs: I'm hoping that this gives you a good clean out and you get your miracle this cycle :hugs:

I'm good thanks :)

*lamara* I hope the pain goes for you soon :hugs: no sign of af for me yet :shrug: how are you today? Any news on your app???

*plex* sorry about your digi :hugs: hope you're okay? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Plex, sorry about the bfn. What happens now? Hope ur ok xx

Scerena thanks I hope the pain goes too. No news on my app yet just waiting now I guess next week might reveal it. I'm ok thanks glad the long weekend is here. Going to go shopping tomorrow I think, keep busy. How are you xxx


----------



## scerena

Im sure next week you should hear something :)

I can't wait to have loads of chocolate Easter Day! I'm like a big kid :haha:

I'm doing good thanks, just bored of these long cycles :grr:


----------



## Plex

Thanks girls - Im ok about it I wasnt really expecting anything anyway just wanted to use it lolol :D 
Scerena - Ive already eaten mine (only had one though) :haha: 
Lamara - u having constant pain/aches hun? :hugs: hope it goes away soon


----------



## scerena

*plex* I ate one too :) I see oh brought me a big one today ;) I'm glad you're okay :hugs:


----------



## Plex

im jealous lol 
yeah im good hun just wish af wud turn up im getting bored of the waiting now :D


----------



## Plex

Im waiting for a lot of things at the moment it seems :dohh:


----------



## scerena

I wish af would hurry up for both of us :( it's so annoying!!!

Aw Hun, I know that waiting feeling all too well, with my old clinic and to get a new clinic and signed up all per again feels like the wait has been super long! You WILL get there real soon and I bet once you do you will be matched and ready to g so quickly!!!! :hugs: not long Hun :)


----------



## MrsH28

Hi Lamara,

I sent in my forms on 4th march and now have a initial consultation booked for 8th April so hopefully it won't be long for you to hear something :)

I am at Care Fertility at Sheffield where are you?

Rebecca


----------



## scerena

:hi: welcome *MrsH28* to the thread :) have you had any of your testing done yet?


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls my GP signed off my medical history form for me today.

Still have my appointment at the clinic on Tuesday, just annoyed we have to wait 3 months as I have had this injection.

GP did my beta today aswell so I just hope it has dropped enough, results on tuesday.

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I've never had an ectopic so m just wondering what the injection does a to why you cannot do the IVF? Sorry I haven't a clue :dohh:

I'm glad you've had your medical history form signed off :hugs: how long are your blood results valid for?

How are you feeling Hun??? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies think it's cd1 for me finally today :) been spotting since yesterday and it's started to get a bit heavier and red and clotting- not heavy yet but it's def a period as my back hurts!!! 

I will start my bcp tomorrow and call them up to let them know (well leave a message) and then wait for them to get back to me with my plan :)


----------



## 4magpies

Your best googling methotrexate than me trying to explain. It does lots of things. Most of them horrible it's used in chemotherapy. 

Great news on AF. I'm just stopping bleeding I think thank god. Have been on off for 3 weeks now. 

We are off to the coast today. West Wales. 

Can't wait.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* what a relief to stop bleeding now after being on and off after 3 weeks!

I hope that you had a lovely day :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi sorry haven't been on for few days, been super busy. I got my consultation date it's not til June ninth I think that is taking the p really... And it's all with NHs doctors in the hospital... It's not right to wait two and half months for an appointment surely. Xxx


----------



## scerena

Lamara no that's not right! They seem to be messing around! I wouldn't carry on with them personally, they messed me around and they don't look like they're doing any better with you... It's 100% your decision though Hun, but June really!

I don't get why the wait would be so long for a consultation... It's private egg sharing and you mad first contact a while back so annoyed for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsH28

Hi scerena,

Not had any bloods or scans yet- got initial consultation a week today - looking at being an egg donor so will be with the egg donor nurse then hopefully get called for bloods / scans etc 

Lamara - June does seem like a p take! I'm private admittedly but it only took 5weeks from returning the forms to the initial consultation date.... June seems excessive! 

Fingers crossed for everyone :)


----------



## bettybee1

4maggpies - hope your okay sweetie :) !! Cx

Plex- how are things going has your Af come ? X

Lamara- I would try and go with a new clinic hun waiting till June is ridiculous !!!! 



Screna - yipeeeee for AF !!!! Arghhhh wooppp !! Thing look like there getting started ;D when do you think you will be roughly stimming ?? My af is due any time between 20th-27th April depending on wen I 0 !! Do you think we will stimming together !!???? I hope so xxxxx


----------



## scerena

*mrsh28* good luck with your consultation next week I bet you can't wait :)

*lamara* I hope that you're feeling okay today???

*betty, plex, 4magpies* :hi: hope you're all enjoying your lovely long weekend??

*betty* when are you starting must be real soon right???


----------



## MrsH28

*Scerena* thanks! What stage are you at?? Have you been through all tests etc?


----------



## scerena

*betty* we must have posted at the same time :dohh: I haven't a clue think it depends on when the recipient is due her af :shrug: 
I had a miss call from them this morning, I'm trying to get hold of them but no ones answering they must be busy but they're only there till 12 today I'm hoping I get through then I can let you know, but I think you might be stimming before me...

*mrsh28* yep been through all the tests I started bcps yesterday, just waiting for a call with my detailed treatment plan :)
My old clinic messed me around had no match for me after the said they did. After 4 months of messing around I went with this new clinic (with my test results from my previous clinic) and I have been matched and started bcps within a month :)


----------



## bettybee1

It should only be 4 weeks right before your stim phase starts ? 

Well we could be super super close on each others cycles ekkkkk!!!! 

Am on cd11 today getting very impatient for ov too happen so I can jump into the tww then I know when my cycle will start lol 

Hope you get hold of them ?? Xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* should be depending if me and the recipient are both ready to go, plus where she is in her cycle right now...
I can't get through to them so guess will find the plan out tomorrow :/ they're only there till 12 today...

I'm hoping that we will be super close in cycles fx'd!!!

Fx'd you o soon! I hope that you get your bfp this cycle though hun!!!!


----------



## Plex

Blimey Lamara - June is sooooo far away hun a serious piss take if u ask me :hugs: Im having to wait till the end of April and thats long enough x
Scerena - :yipee::happydance::wohoo: not long at all now hun!! xx

Im still waiting for my af :growlmad: cd49 now I think.....


----------



## scerena

*betty* Lister rang, they asked if I started my pill, I told them I have and they said that they will be in touch at the end of the week with synchronisation stuff etc- I will find out dates etc end of the week I guess about how long I'll be on the pill etc...

*plex* will your fs give you some provera??? Sucks that you're cd49 and you done meds :(


----------



## bettybee1

Cd 49 Plex bless ya:( 


Screana - glad they phoned you !!!! Woooop !!! Hoping ur not on the pill long !!!! I wanted too share this too that's there is a ivf trial going on at hammersmith hospital centrl London yeah ? 

You get a free cycle off ivf they use the short protocol all you have too do is instead of taking hcg trigger there using another hormone which isnt approved yet that's why there holding the study it's too apparently stop the horrid side effects off the hcg trigger. 


This is their email if you want more info

[email protected] xxxx


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies hope your all doing well!! 

Serena great news that your gonna be synchronised shortly! Mega excited! 

Betty how are u hun!! Few more days and you'll be on the ivf train!! 

Plex how are you Hun?


----------



## scerena

*betty* I enquired about that as another lady told me about it in here BUT I have pcos so that excluded me... Hopefully it can help someone :)

I hope we cycle near each other :)

*kazza* can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi mrs h I'm not on NHs but my clinic is sending through the bloody NHs system which is a right joke because I'm a private patient, because of this I am having to wait NHs times, they will have to change the appointment anyway as it stands as my husband can't do the time they have asked... I guess I'll try to get them to do all the screening tests etc so the consultant will have all the results there waiting at the appointment. I want to change clinic but hubby refuses to travel very much further than we already will be.

I'm not feeling optimistic about this clinic but its causing such a tension between me and hubby, the whole ivf business is stressing us out, he is in denial about the whole fertility issues, I wish he got that me having no tubes makes it impossible, he stil thinks I'm wrong. Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Screna - that sucks!!!! Ive enquired today i told then i had a tiny bit of pcos but coz o ovulate regulary and have normal cycles thats why they might have said am fine going too do it if i dont get preggo with My self funded ivf !! 

Kazza - hey !! Have you had a can yet cxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* yeh you have normal cycles so no reason why they could say no :) they did however say they wpmight be doing a pcos IVF trial in a while and to email the in a few months :)

That is great that you have a back up plan but you WON'T need it, you're going to get your bfp :)

*lamara* men :dohh: I'm sorry oh doesn't want to love clinics, like you said hopefully you will be able to get the tests done before so that you can have everything ready at your consultation, the wait wouldn't be too long if you can get the tests done in the meantime so you're not waiting ages for them after...


----------



## lamara.foster

That's what I was thinking scerena and at least ill feel like I'm doing something productive during the meantime, how's things going for you, I've been away for a couple days since we last spoke has af turned up xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* when are you going to enquire if you can get tests done in meantime???

I'm good thanks, yes af arrived Saturday, I started my pill yesterday :)


----------



## kazzab25

Scans tomorrow betty! How are you? 

Thanks Scerena xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Ill call tomorrow I will need to change that appointment time so ill see if they can move it forward but I guess it won't make much difference as they will have three months to work with whilst waiting for the hiv test results. I used to live close to London I wish I'd have done this sooner rather than waiting all this time. I'm so glad that af arrived for you and you got started now, things will be moving rather quickly for you now then I'm guessing. Xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* Fxd they move quickly from now for me :)

I live 1and a half/ two hours away from London, but I don't mind the travelling as longs it brings me my bfp :)

It would help to get the chromosone and HIV done as the chromosone take a while to come back and if you got one HIV done now it would cut your waiting time after the consultation... Also ask if anymore take a while to come back, as I was doing injectables cycles so I wasn't really keeping track on time of test results at the time...

You will get there it took me 5 months to finally get started on the pill after all the set backs that I had :hugs:

*kazza* I can't wait to hear about tomorrow :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I'll see if I can get all the tests done in one day, I expect they will find some reason to tell me that's not going to happen though. Don't get me wrong I don't mind waiting but I really don't like not knowing the score with the clinic when I am literally giving someone else my eggs and the clinic do seem fairly ungrateful... I mean its not like I'm donating my clothes or something it's part of my body... I guess they are stressing me out ha. 

I feel the same about travel but hubby is the opposite... Wish he would understand xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* I hope that the clinic start bucking their ideas up and helping you to get this started ASAP!!! The worse thing is waiting around and not being able to do anything :hugs:

You're right you are donating something so precious and for that they should hold you on a pedestal for what you're dong. When you call tomorrow let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## MrsH28

lamara.foster said:


> Hi mrs h I'm not on NHs but my clinic is sending through the bloody NHs system which is a right joke because I'm a private patient, because of this I am having to wait NHs times, they will have to change the appointment anyway as it stands as my husband can't do the time they have asked... I guess I'll try to get them to do all the screening tests etc so the consultant will have all the results there waiting at the appointment. I want to change clinic but hubby refuses to travel very much further than we already will be.
> 
> I'm not feeling optimistic about this clinic but its causing such a tension between me and hubby, the whole ivf business is stressing us out, he is in denial about the whole fertility issues, I wish he got that me having no tubes makes it impossible, he stil thinks I'm wrong. Xxx


Hi Lamara, 

It all sounds very poorly organised on there part - if you dont mind me asking where abouts do you live? The team at Care Fertility have been frustrating at times but they havent taken anywhere near that length of time to sort things out and they do all the treatments and tests "inhouse" so no waiting for NHS times... might be worth a look to see if they have a hospital in your area? :shrug:

Sorry to hear you have no tubes - in our case it is husband who has fertility issues - hopefully im ok - but then again we wont know that until we start trying! 

Fingers crosse for you and let me know how you get on when you call them - im sure if you are self funding then they will let you start going through the test prior to your first appointment... 

Are you going down the DE route or using your own?

Sorry to ask all the questions! 

x


----------



## lamara.foster

Hiya, I spoke to the clinic today and they moved my appointment date forward by a week, they said I have to go through my gp to get the bloods done and the swabs etc and my husband has to have a referral sent off for the semen analysis by his gp, it seems very beat around the bush at this clinic. I'm in Salisbury so southampton is the closest clinic other than Salisbury itself which is poor for its success rates and extremely high prices for egg sharers. I have made a joint appointment this Friday for me and hubby to see our gp and sort out the tests ect but the gp last time wouldn't even give me a hiv test so I doubt that ill be getting any help again... Worth a try though I guess. I'm using my own eggs but giving half of them to a donor so I get a subsidised price for my ivf treatment. Xxx


----------



## scerena

If its an NHS referral they should do your HIV hep b and c plus swabs- I remember having to get all them done via my gp before my first NHS appointment with them... Gps however won't do chromosone tests etc but they can do the std tests...

So what date is our app now???
Did to ask why you are having an NHS referral? As you're a private patient??? Could be because they're an NHS and private hospital and not just a private hospital? But still you're gong privately so I don't really get that?

Anyway, worth a try trying to get the bloods done, you will get there :hugs: I know how frustrated you're feeling right now though as I have been in your position :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

So the dr should do my tests without arguments then? I asked another woman why it is NHs appointments and she said that I would have to pay if its not NHs appointments, so I should feel grateful I'm getting this done free really. My new appointment is may 30th. I have the counselling in a week so that's the kick start for me really. I'm not going to stress about it anymore, just have to go with it. How long are you on the pill for now xxx


----------



## scerena

Oh I get what you mean :) that's good you get apps free, yeh on their site you have to pay for consultations... I forgot about that! I get mine free as I'm an egg sharer where I am but most do charge for the consultation... At least you're saving some money :)

Your gp should do your tests, I remember getting HIV etc and day 3 hormone tests free when I was with the nhs clinic from my doc as I had to take them to my app, just tell them you have an nhs app and they want you to get them tests done. Chromosome and cystic fibrosis amh etc can only be done via private apparently, but even I you can get the HIV done that would save you a few weeks off the waiting time :)

My doc done my HIV, hep b, c and day 3 testing knowing I was going private bless, sometimes it's good to see a diff doc at your surgery as some are stuck in their ways :dohh:

End of may sounds very much closer :) that's easier to wait for as you know it's next month sometime :)

At least you have counselling as well before :) 

I will find out end Of the week how long I'm on the pill for, usually you start down regging on cd21 so hoping I will be off the pill then but fx'd I won't be on it for too long will know end of week depends where my recipient is in her cycle :)


----------



## Plex

:hi: all xx

Good luck for your scan today Kazzab!! I cant wait to hear how it went :D x
Lamara- Hopefully you can get those tests done on the NHS all the blood tests etc can add up to being quite expensive. May is also a lot better timing hun x
Wann- any news with you hun? x
Betty, Gem, MrsH, Magpies - How r u all doing? x

I def think my FS is on holiday as she's not replied to my email yet, I wont feel sure till 2moro though as it was the bank holiday :(. Oh well whats a little more waiting? lol Im now counting down the days till my consultation - hopefully i'll get my counselling session before hand but I suppose im not too bothered as Im away alot and really dont wanna miss my hoLs :D xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I'm glad I'm saving money on it all but can't see why it takes so long to book an appointment. I wish I'd have stayed at Colchester clinic now, but moving makes it all impossible. I bet you can't wait to find out when you'll finish the pill, its not nice being in the unknown is it. 

Plex, hopefully she will get back to you soon, I never got emails from my clinic I wish I get replies lol. Now I just deal with everything via phone. When is your counselling. Mines a week away I'm not feeling nervous about it but I'm a little worried about what to say as someti es when I speak I don't make a great deal so sense haha. 

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Lamara- lolol I know what u mean, I tend to ramble on a bit and get lost in what im trying to say :D so they'll get more than they bargained for with me :) Ive tried to book an appointment for counselling but they've told me i need a consultants referral first :dohh: so now im trying to get my consultant to refer me. Im just worried that Its all gunna drag on for too long especially as I think shes away at the moment too. xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Plex thats exactly what i do, i get so into what im trying to say that it turns into a ramble about something completely different to what i mean. 

I hope it doesnt take too long for you, my counselling shouldnt have even been booked until i had seen the consultant but its all got appointments now so i guess its all ok. 

Just not nice waiting. xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I speak to kazza on another site, I thought I'd let you know she's having TWINS :happydance: hope she don't mind me saying I just can see plex was asking :)

*plex* When is your consult again??? Maybe ring up and ask if your fs is away???

*lamara* yh I can't wait :) I know I won't be on it too long anyways :) you will get there Hun :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

omg yay twins! exciting times congrats kazza xx


----------



## Plex

Thats fantastic news!!!!! Congratulations Kazzab!!!!!!!! :wohoo: xxx 


April 30th is my consult but I have asked to be notified if any cancellations arise as Im willing to come in at short notice. I did ring to make a counselling appointment but they wont see me without a referral :nope: which sucks. Nothing really to report here, Ive been checking my emails religiously and finding no replies from the hosp. Ive got lots to do in the mean time thankfully :) Im on cd51 now with af still MIA god knows whats going on with my body:growlmad:not even a whiff of a bfp either.......I hate waiting :(

im in the middle of my busy week at work just worked 36hrs ova the weekend now 34hrs in the week, gotta love my job lol least it means i have a week off at the end of it :D


----------



## wann

twins !!! congrats kazza :)


----------



## scerena

*plex* you are certainly working hard!!! Be good to have a week off after all of the work you've done :)

April 30th isn't far away at all :) bet you can't wait :) 

Will they not give you any provera to kick start your period? I was so lucky to just have enough left to take this cycle otherwise if probably be still cycling :dohh:
Worth asking if they will give you it if you're not pregnant? :hugs:

*wann* how are you feeling? How many weeks are you now??

:hi: *4magpies, betty & lamara*


----------



## scerena

Wohoo I got my dates :)

I will be going for my pill scan 11/04/13

If all is well with me and recipient (she's in couple days before me) then will start nasal spray on 11/04/13

Injections should begin 18/04/13

First injection scan 22/04/13

Then scans every other day and estimate EC should be around 02/05/13

Fx'd all is ok at my pill scan and that me and the recipient are both ready to start nasal spray :)


----------



## wann

hi , I am 6w+1 2day
ystrdy hd some spotting so am a lil worried. And all pregnancy symptoms seem to have vanished .

Hav a scan on 9th, hoping for the best


----------



## scerena

*wann* I have everything crossed for you that all goes well at your scan Hun :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

[[/B]*Screna-*:happydance: yeah for the dates sounds like where going too be cycle buddies as my Af is due is around 20 -24 th April wahoooooo wouldn't it be ace if we start stimming the same say ????? :happydance:

Come on sticky BFPs !!!!! 

A
How many embryos you having back ??? Xxxxxxx



*Wann* am really sorry about your spotting hope its nothing xxxxx:hugs::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## scerena

*betty* yay :happydance: looks like we will be cycle buddies after all :) how exciting! Fx'd everything goes smoothly and we begin stimming together :) 

I'm sooooo nervous now!!! How are you feeling???

They recommend one at my clinic, I wanted 2 until he scared me with all the risks... Although m still swaying to 2 but Don't know on the day I might just want one out back, plus depended how many I have- I don't know lol!!!

What about you? How many will you have put back???


----------



## bettybee1

Whoop woop 

Oh ano am shitting my self am scared that am gunna go for 
ec and run back out I don't want sedation atall!!!! I phoned manchester up today and asked if Ican just have local and abut of gas n airs he said in the whole 7 years she's being doing it she's never had anyone ask for no sedation haha !!!! Am such a freak !!! I have too wait and see what doctor is on too weather I can doit without boo!



My clinc said 1 too but am not going took sign that form coz I wanna see what the quality is like before I make that des icon seen as tho am paying so much ! 

Are you doing 5 day transfer or 3 day ?? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* I found out that EC at this clinic is done by general anaesthetic :) at the other clinic it would have been sedation...

Have you been sedated before? I had my wisdom tooth out but didn't feel a thing I felt like I'd been put to sleep I cant remember anything :)

Yeh it's your decision totally, as we are private it is actually our decision to have one or two, on NHS you can only have what they say... They can only advice us both :)

Same as ill prob see what the quality is like, they said they like to get to a 5 day blast but if not it will be a 3 day transfer... What about you???


----------



## bettybee1

Oh their is an option for GA too !!! Don't want either I hate any kind of sedation !! When I had my section I was literally crying I didn't want to one all numb but I deffo didn't want!

When I have work done at the dentist which is a lot becoz when I was pregnant I hardly brushed my teeth coz I was sick if I did errr!!!! And I drank too much orange juice so now my teeth have suffered there not yellow just holes haha!! But anyway I never get the numbing shot I just cope with the pain !!! Haha my dentist thinks am nuts!!!! But when I once had an op on my mouth when all my back teeth needed too come out I had 3 sets of teeth so I had 14 out!!!! Anyway they put the anthesia in and I went sleepy anyway as they was in my bloody mouth I woke up !!!!! Not kidding it was horrid they then gave me an adults dose so when I came round my mouth looked like summer out of a horror film and I woke up paranoid completely bloody horrid !!!!! So I don't want ought!!!!! Going too try and get local !!!! 


Yeah. But coz am self funding through NHS am not sure if am allowed too :/ I really want 2 not for twins just for no regrets!! Coz if one doesn't work illy like what if:/



Ermmm it's a tricky one the blast thing becoz I have done a lot of research and a lot off doctors say they're better back in you rather than the lab also you can end up with more frosties if there 3day which is what I want ideally ! But I think if I have a lot of fertilised ones I'll probs toto blast but it's also 400£more !!!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

Standard at my clinic is GA :) you will be asking for that won't you :haha:
That epidural they use for c-sections do they hurt???

OMG how can you not get numbed :wacko: you must have a high pain threshold :) you will be fine during EC plus being sedated you won't feel a thing, oh will be there to hold your hand :)

OMG waking up during that procedure you poor thing!!! Could you tell them you was awake? Or was you away with the fairies still???

I can't see why you can't have two as its not an NHS cycle! Maybe ask them when you next go in??? They all say we like one in ladies in their 20s, but m sure they will let you decide Hun :hugs:

Sucks you have to pay more to go to blast!!! Apparently blast has a better success rate... :shrug: That's what I've found online and what the clinic says that they try to push to blast if they can, but I don't know guess it doesn't really matter as longs they go back in at the right time :)


----------



## bettybee1

I just want pain relief for EC no sedation full stop. Haha !!!!! 

Apparently I tried Tried wriggling and stuff but I didn't know properly I just saw there faces and heard she's. Awake pfffg


It doesn't hurt coz they numb you with local but being numb from boobs down and then being left on your own with your newborn as your family have too go home even Luke was horrid I couldn't feelmy legs till 12hours after 

Yeah it does have better success rates but sometimes no last make it too 5dayor only v few 

Well on Friday I have too sign forms apparently there's a form for set aswell but am gunna make sure I don't sign it and request I want too know their quality before I decide :D!!!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

You can't not have anything Hun :saywhat: you're crazy!!!

I just don't like the thought of the epidural OUCH!!! Poor you being left numb with a baby that sucks!

I'm not fussed about frosties I'd rather do another fresh cycle they check them day 3 and if there are strong embies they reschedule for a day5 transfer where I am... The thought of freezing them and they don't make the thaw would be horrible :(

Think I best double check my forms for that one... And same I'd wait until the day, the clinic did say if it's a day 3 transfer they would probably put two back anyways... I guess Friday you will now more about your cycle as far as sedation and transfer etc goes :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah Friday's I'll get my drugs and everything :0!!! And have a scan !!! :0


Just want local down in My lady bits and gas n air if it hurts!! Just dependa what Docters on might have too have sedición so I'll ask if it's a v low dose lol !!!! 

At Care Sheffield no one gets sedation or GA !! If you want it you have too pay 300!! 



Hun how do I put my journal link on my sig ?? O have just made one a few days ago so i can track everything better xxx


----------



## scerena

What they do it without any sedation at all? That's nuts!!! Never heard of that god they must be in pain if they don't pay for it poor women :(

Literally copy and paste the link in the browser and paste it on "edit signature"


----------



## bettybee1

I've spoke too women on the care forum and they said they didn't feel it only abut off pressure :D!!!!! 




Do you mean the links writing where https goes ?? Am shit at computers ha xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Think I've done it ??^^ xxx


----------



## scerena

That's okay then if its only pressure :) I'm sure they wouldn't do it without anything if it hurts so hopefully they will do that for you :)

You've done it :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Hopefully they will do it like that apparently it's better coz you hear the shout out the eggs !!! Have you watched you tube videos of ec ... If you haven't already DoNT !!!! Lol made me feel sick ! Xxx


----------



## scerena

I haven't watched a video on YouTube :haha: I did watch a video on there of a laparoscopy thought before I had mine!!! Think that's why I was crying going down to theatre :haha: ill give the EC videos a miss I think :)


----------



## bettybee1

Haha yeah give it a miss haha !!!! Wish I hadn't off watched them coz now am addicted am stalking loads of you tube clips !! Hahaxxx


----------



## scerena

I think I'll watch one after I've had it done this time and not before :haha:


----------



## bettybee1

My period is due 18th April !! If ovulation goes as plan I have got my positive opk today I usually ovulate 36hours after so I should ovulate Saturday if it's like Normal !! Can't believe I am Gunna probley ovulte cd16 think that's the earliest ever!!! X


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news :happydance: I've got everything crossed for you :) if all goes well at my scan next week we will be Stimming together then as well :happydance:


----------



## wann

hey all,
thank you so much for your support. Well the spotting stopped on tuesdy itself ( it hd startd on tue morning )

praying all goes well :)


----------



## scerena

*wann* that's brilliant news that the spotting stopped itself I have everything crossed for you that everything will be fine at your scan :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

*Wann* - glad the spotting has stopped hun :D


*Screna*- hopefully we will defo will b stimming together have you being told what dosage your going too be taking are you Gunna b on gonal-f or menapourx


----------



## scerena

Going to be on Menopur as I responded well to it on my last injectables cycles :) he wrote 75iu and 150iu alternative days but I will know for def next week :)

What about you? Or will you find out at your app??


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I'll find out tmro :D my app is t 1:30pm Ekk there lowest dose they use is 150mlu-225mlu of gonal -f :D !!!!

Do you get side effects from injections like clomid?? X

Check out my opk. On my journal I think it's the darkest oneive had and earliest I've ever had one !!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh gonal-f is higher doses, I was gonna use gonal f at my old clinic :) menopur has lower doses available from what I gather...maybe ones stronger than the other I don't know :shrug: 

I was real good on the injections apart from my psycho mood swings :haha: but the more months I took them I was better :)
Fx'd neither of us get any side effects :)

I'm popping to your journal now :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah think I'll be on the lowest dose don't think they will put me on higher ones coz of my age etc. we will see 


Oh no am a phsco without meds haha!!!!! :( am crapin my self for my 1st injection :0!!!


----------



## scerena

Honest the 1st injection is the worse... I thought I was going to faint!!! But trust me after that first injection you will be fine honestly Hun the needle is so fine trust me :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I give people injections al the time but on my slef is a diff story !! Where do you do yours ?? I might do mine in my leg if I can coz my tummy has all loose skin on from lillah not much fat there !! Xxx


----------



## scerena

I do mine on my belly Hun :) it is crazy injecting yourself but trust me you will be fine :hugs: :hugs:

*plex, lamara, wann, 4magpies, mrsh28 hope you're all okay????*


----------



## lamara.foster

That's mad having egg collection with no sedation I can't imagine it being pain free because if it was a case where people can cope they wouldn't do general anaesthetic or sedation, how would they get a local anaesthetic into the area they go into to access your ovaries? I'd reconsider Hun, I know it's scary. 

I had my doctors appointment today, I got her to give me a hiv one and two a hep b and c and rubella she is doing the chlamidiya and hubby's semen analysis and his hep c b and hiv one and two. She is a lt colnel in army and she was fab cannot believe she was at the same surgery as that stupid doctor who said its not NHs guideline to do a hiv test. So I am getting the blood drawn on Monday and Friday latest is results I have to go back to get fsh oestrogen and lh on day two to four but I'm due af Monday period might be late though.. Hubby has to wait til may 21st to get his semen analysis done its crazy how busy these fertility hospitals are. So hopefully I have rushed a few things through and with a bit of luck get accepted onto egg share, what point should I expect a scan as I had one at old clinic very early it was at my first consultation but this clinic haven't even mentioned one at all.

How is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## scerena

Great news that you managed to get the bloods done i thought they would be able to do them :) some GPs are just arses!!! Glad you found a nice one :)

Not sure when you will get your scan, I'm sure they will let you know it will maybe be after your consultation???


----------



## bettybee1

lamara.foster said:


> That's mad having egg collection with no sedation I can't imagine it being pain free because if it was a case where people can cope they wouldn't do general anaesthetic or sedation, how would they get a local anaesthetic into the area they go into to access your ovaries? I'd reconsider Hun, I know it's scary.
> 
> I had my doctors appointment today, I got her to give me a hiv one and two a hep b and c and rubella she is doing the chlamidiya and hubby's semen analysis and his hep c b and hiv one and two. She is a lt colnel in army and she was fab cannot believe she was at the same surgery as that stupid doctor who said its not NHs guideline to do a hiv test. So I am getting the blood drawn on Monday and Friday latest is results I have to go back to get fsh oestrogen and lh on day two to four but I'm due af Monday period might be late though.. Hubby has to wait til may 21st to get his semen analysis done its crazy how busy these fertility hospitals are. So hopefully I have rushed a few things through and with a bit of luck get accepted onto egg share, what point should I expect a scan as I had one at old clinic very early it was at my first consultation but this clinic haven't even mentioned one at all.
> 
> How is everyone else? Xxx


There's some clincs that just use local no sedation they just put local into your vagina area and you have a Tanzanian and has an air loads of people have it like that and they say it doesn't hurt I've spoke too the nurse today and she said they don't like too do GA. but some people have it coz there no acces properly too ovaries or becoz there so scared of feelinb pain . Bug me am not bothered of I feel some pain can't be as bad as labor pains haha!!! Coz there frigin kill!!


----------



## bettybee1

Where kazza ??????? Xxx


----------



## scerena

No sure kazza hasn't been on the other site for a couple of days maybe she is just relaxing enjoying being pregnant with her twinnies :)

So are you having any pain relief???
My clinics policy is GA, guess everywhere is different :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I'll be having morphine & date rape drug as the nurse said today that's if I have sedation !!!! 


But if am allowed local depending with docter is their they give you tamazipan & local injection and gas and air !!!! 


If you want GA where Iam it's costs 300 pound not many clincs like using GA unless it's estesial 

The nurse said today that she only had morphine and didn't fine painful so think I'll b ok xxx


----------



## scerena

I'm glad I'm having GA at least I won't feel any pain if anything goes wrong or an egg is hard to reach etc, i guess everyone has different preferences and pain thresholds :) I don't like pain I'd like to be sedated or GA my old clinic was sedation... £300 that takes the p*ss they just want money out if vulnerable people!!!

I have heard a few people get a bit of pain after EC... Like a tender stomach... Fx'd we are lucky!!!

The lister ladies I speak to on another forum said afterwards you get to choose loads of food off their menu and apparently the food is LUSH so I'm looking forward to that :) they all call it hotel lister :haha:

Anyway, we will all get there in different ways but hopefully we will all have the same outcome of bfps :happydance:


----------



## lamara.foster

Bloody hell date rape drug that's a new one for me I never knew they used that medically, I'd like to be awake so I'd know how many eggs they were getting but I'm too scared lol. I'm hoping they offer me g a but I doubt it as that's not on their info book. As for scan I wonder if they scan me there a the consultation or whether hey book you in for it, old clinic never told me I'd be scanned they dropped that bombshell during consultation lol


----------



## scerena

*lamara* it's sedation at complete fertility... They tell you the number of eggs as soon as you come round, you won't know if they're mature or not until your call the next day with your fertilization report :)

The scan basically is to make sure everything is clear and no fibroids etc, they should scan you at your nurses app I think? But I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## bettybee1

Ano when said date rape I was like WtF I Dont want that shit!!! X


----------



## bettybee1

See if rather be awake too know what their doing especially coz husbands aint allowed in !! X


----------



## scerena

You two are brave I'd much rather not be aware what they're doing in there, they can't lie about the number of eggs as its your DNA so I'm not fussed on what they're doing as longs I don't feel a thing, plus they're professionals so they won't mess around :) I just can't wait to get to ET and watch the magic as the embryo is put back (if I get that far)

Date rape drugs now that is weird... How do you feel about that?


----------



## bettybee1

Ano init just :0 !!! I don't want it am Gunna tell them I dot want it if they give it me ill knock there lil heads off! 

No but I've watched lots of operations and stuff and they talk about there weekends and stuff whilst doing it :/ I don't like that ! Lol x


----------



## scerena

It will be ok Hun they won't mess up it's like doing the washing up to them they do loads daily :) you will be fine :) it's not like a proper operation so don't worry yourself :hugs:

It would be diff if it was my laparoscopy and they're talking like that after cutting me open... But this EC is nothing like it :) if they can do it on ladies with no pain relief then I'm sure it will be fine :) I'm looking forward to my snooze and then waking up to find out how many eggs :)

Yeh can't they give you something different apart from that drug?


----------



## lamara.foster

I wouldn't want to be awake like feeling it just awake like I'd had an epidural lol. I just find it hard to trust that the clinic will be truthful with egg numbers and dividing them up... Waiting for that call the next day will be horrible! Can't wait for the whole thing to be over and it to be test day haha and I haven't even started it yet. I thought sedation was light anaesthetic I never heard of date rape being used, it can have awful effects on your body and side effects, someone spiked my wine before and I ended up in hospital very ill my stomach was in a state I vomited so much , but it could have been a different drug they used when they spiked me. My friend said I had a mini tantrum cried and wandered off and police found me in a bush unconscious. I'd hate that feeling again so if this clinic use that I won't be agreeing to it I'd definitely ask for sleep xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* your eggs are your DNA tey could not lie to you and give your eggs to anyone else etc, plus you've signed legal forms... Plus they tell the recipient how many eggs you got and how many they will have so there's nothing else they could do with them really so I don't think they would do anything with your eggs plus they all want high success rates... You can however consent to remaining/immature eggs being used for research but u have to consent to that... 
I trust my clinic and I think you need to have 100% trust with your clinic otherwise it's not worth going with them... Especially if you think they will steal/ lie to you...
Also there is more than one staff who will be witnessing, they have no use to steal eggs they cant give them to anyone else...

Sedation is a light anesthetic I think betty is having that other drug cause she didnt want to be sedated? Not sure?


----------



## bettybee1

No what happens with there sedation it is a cocktail of drugs morphine , tamazipan , date rape drug aka ghd along with something else the nurse said this is the mix of sedation they use at a lot of clinics

If am allowed local it will be a numbing injection down there tablet tamazipan to make you feel abit woozy and gas n air only if needed . Xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Lamara they don't give you stuff that will harm you sweetie don't worry !!!

Obvousliy when being spiked your consuming the pill with Alchol which is not a good mix for most medication xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Sedation Isnt light anthesia, anthesia is only used in local too numb and area or general becoz you have too have. A breathing tube put in for anthesia where as sedation is more a cocktail of pain killer drugs that makes you sleepy but you breathe in aided also during sedition you can talk and move and say stuff even tho you won't probley remember x 

For me it's not about not wanting drugs etc I just want too feel alert :) x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls sorry not been around back at work now so exhausted as I'm still not fully recovered. 

I had my AMH back from new clinic, it was 46 this time which is better as its lower. 

I had all my screening bloods taken and my wee for my chlymidia. The results take about a month and I've to call them in a month. 

I can't concieve before the 15th of June because of the methotrexate so with down reg and stimming I'm hoping to start the end of may if I have a match. 

Hope you're all good. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* good to have you back :hugs: how are you feeling??? Will be brilliant if you get matched and can start end of may :) everything crossed for you :hugs:

*betty* I'm sure what ever you have will be fine :) every clinic has their own way of doing things I guess :)


----------



## lamara.foster

I guess it's their job they will make sure they do the safest option, I do sort of trust my clinic but I would be the same with any clinic egg sharing I worry that all my eggs wouldn't be divided evenly its because I read a lot of things online it puts things in your mind. Our car broke yesterday I was panicking because our appointment it Tuesday and I need to get there but hubby spent yesterday and this morning fixing it thank god it's ok now.. Mini heart attack. Xx


----------



## scerena

Glad your heart attack is over and the car is fixed :)

Don't listen to Internet sites, plus the recipient knows how many eggs were collected and how many they get plus it's all registered through the hfea so they would see if eggs weren't divided evenly by your clinic...

Internet sites will always scare you I really wouldn't bother, u write about something minor and online it's says you're going to die :dohh:

Anyhow each to there own but the hfea is there and everything gets registered on there so try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah don't worry about them not slipting them evenly they have too by law otherwise they would be done for xxx


----------



## Plex

heya girls :D

*Betty*- AAAAA!!!!!! No pain relief??????!!!???? Sorry i know im a little late an all but I cudnt believe that ud had dental work with no pain relief - u is good! lol Im a bit of a wuss and take all the meds I can get :haha: Mind u EC doesnt sound too bad if its just pressure, I cud cope with that. Think Id still have to have something though although Im not sure about sedation as I cud say some stupid shit to the docs and nurses and not even know it :wacko: lol Now that u've said about the EC videos on You tube I have to physically stop myself from going on that site cos its onlt a matter of time before i search EC :dohh: and then once seen it cannot be unseen. Have u started ur meds yet? x

*Wann*- Glad to heard that the spotting stopped of its own accord - how are you doing now? :hugs: x

*Lamara*- Thats fantastic news hun - Great that ur docs did all the screening for you :D All the NHS clinics seem to have a hall ofa long wait for SA at the moment, the first time round hubby went in the same week he phoned to book, this time around it took just over a month to get in. Hopefully though you shud have all ur results back by then so u can get started asap :) x

*Scerena*- Hows things going with you- how much longer on the BCPs do you have left now? Ur clinic sounds great 'hotel lister' lol so do you have to stay in for a few hrs after EC then? If they offer food and that? x

*Magpies*- Thats great that you have had all ur screening done :) I hope you start to feel fully recovered soon hun :hugs: x

Im STILL waiting for af (cd55):coffee: and theres only so much waiting I can do - Think ur right Scerena, I may email my consultant to ask for some provera as Im getting fed up now :hissy:xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* yes will have to stay in a few hours after EC as I will be having GA for EC :) I should hopefully be off bcp's thurs at my scan fx'd and start DR... So scared I will have a cyst or something!!!

Yes Hun, I really hope that you get your provera it must be so frustrating :hugs: COME ON AF!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

*plex* - hey hun jeeezzzz defo get some progesterone !!!! no haven't started meds yet i do when AF comes well have too phone hospital they scan me then tell me if am ready !!!! should be cd2 am 3dpo proper dragging my LP is 11-12 days so 9 days too go lol humbug !!!xxx


----------



## bettybee1

^^ think everyone has to stay a litle while after because of sedation or what ever they give you and by the looks off the you tube videos they come in hour or 2 later too tell you how everything has gone etc eggs collected xxx


----------



## bettybee1

4maggpies -- glad all your stuff has being done fx they get you a mtch so you can start in june xxxx


----------



## Plex

well I suppose I might as well make a day of it then when its my turn lololol :D 
Really not long now for u both!!! fxd for ur bfp's! xx 
I'd really like to do another cycle of clomid before my appointment but im just stuck in a kind of limbo atm.


----------



## scerena

Yeh they tell me when I come round how many eggs I got and tell my oh before they've already told me how it works so I know what to expect :)

Aw *plex* I hope af hurries the hell up! When is your app again??? Do you have more clomid??

And thanks Hun I hope I will be so lucky :)


----------



## bettybee1

can you try a round of femera instead ? or light injections ? 

how did you concieve your baby ??xx


----------



## Plex

Me too! my appointments on the 30th and ive got another couple of months worth of clomid :) so at least i can do something, well thats when af arrives that is lol First time lucky wud be great for u both :) 
Its all costs really my consultant thought clomid wud be the best for me as I concieved my son with clomid. Dont know bout injections as theyre really expensive :(


----------



## bettybee1

yeah i conceived my daughter 1st round of clomid 50mg think i just got lucky ;/

at the private clinic where i am they was going too do injections with an iui and the would of give me 75mlu gonal -f every other day for 12 days so that would have being around 180 pound not too bad 


are you using preseed and soft cups aswell ? aswell as bedding everyday form lhsurge till confimred 0 ?? xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I got my injections on the nhs- but that was because I was clomid resistant I think they said... Might be worth an ask for this last cycle for you???

The 30th will be here soon hunni :hugs:


----------



## Plex

I was on 50mg and caught on my first cycle too lol know what u mean about being lucky the first time round as thats what i think every day. Maybe its my mindset? Im worried its going to take another 4.5years to get another lil bundle of joy. 180quid aint bad at all, I may ask about that if I have a long wait for the ivf :) No ive not been using preseed or soft cups, dont know if it'd help? lol my poor hubby, we bd pretty much from the end of af to a few days after ov. Have u used the preseed/soft cups before? 
My one round of clomid in 2010 was my one shot on the nhs so now its private all the way for us - Its soooo expensive :( I think I cud maybe do an injectibles round with iui we have about 1500 saved up but wanted to use that for something else. My consultant hasnt emailed me back so think shes def away so i dont hold out much hope of a reply before the 30th anyway so may not get the chance of another course before ivf. xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello, how is everyone? I had counselling yesterday, it went well and was good to see the clinic. I was told that i should expect to start treatment in summer and it will be after my consultation and scan etc they will start matching me, she went through the whole cmv and said the reason the list is long is because most donors on the list are cmv positive and most recipients are cmv negative meaning that it makes waiting long so here I am hoping that the cmv test comes back negative whenever I get it done. She said she usually helps match people by personalities and my husband is convinced she has got people in mind to match us with. I can't wait for 1st of July to hurry up and get here now so I can get the second hiv test out of the way and get on with the baby making business. I was almost convinced to freeze and remaining embryos because I may not be successful, it will take some thinking because I am a little weirded out by the whole frozen baby thing, its like the baby will be older than it will be argh that doesn't make sense. I know it's not weird but to me it's like the baby is just waiting in a freezer... Getting older. Strange. I spoke about ohss and she said I'm not pumped with a lot of drugs it's a more gentle stimulation treatment so I'm not to worry about that so much. It didn't take us long to get there only 45 mins so that's a bonus. I hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* have you heard back from your consultant as of yet???

*lamara* who did you see??? Glad you found the counselling good :) summer is great I'm very happy for you :happydance: so when and what is your next app???

*betty* hope you're okay???

*4magpies* how are you feeling???


----------



## lamara.foster

A lady called Ruth. Next appointment is hubby's s/a on may 21 then may 30 is consultation with dr cheong.. I think that's the name. Before all of that I have to have my 2/4 day hormone levels done but my period is two days late after all that pain on ovulation you'd think it would have the decency to come on time, I have to keep re booking my blood test appointment. Ill get my blood results some time next week printed off. Have you been given a date to start injecting yet? Xxx


----------



## scerena

Yeh Ruth is really nice :)

21st may is my ohs bday :) I hope that your ohs SA results come back fine :)

DR.Cheong done my operation she is really nice :) so your consultation isn't far away at all :happydance:

I find out tomorrow :) got my pill scan tomorrow- if all is okay then I will start DR (nasal spray) tomorrow and stop my pill tomorrow... Then should start Stims next thurs :)

So nervous that something will be wrong and that I don't get the go ahead tomorrow...


----------



## lamara.foster

She did seem a lovely lady and answered all my questions. 

Its my nephews birthday too lol might be a lucky day, I hope his sa comes back good he will not be happy if it doesn't. 

Not long for the consultation no, I'm dying to just get the ball rolling a bit faster which is impossible but I can wish lol. 

Ooh how exciting stims very soon for you then, I bet you've never been so excited about the prospect of injections. Even I'm looking forward to that part. I'm pretty sure everyone gets nervous about the last min problems that could occur but never seem to, if we didn't worry about it then there would be something wrong with us. I'm sure everything will be fine and you will get the go ahead. Good luck fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Lamara - everything seems too be going in te right direction for you hunnie :D !!!! 


Screna - woop woop let us kno straight away tmro I hope ya can strt your nasel spray !!!!
If everything goes too plan where really going too be ivf buddies :)ekkkkkk 


Hope your okay Plex & 4maggpies & kazza and wann t


----------



## scerena

*lamara* yes she's really nice the nurses are nice there :) fx'd it will be a good luck day :) fx'd results come back fine for your oh :hugs:

I look forward to jabbing- freak I know :rofl: I missed it after my 3 injectables cycles ended I think it's because I feel in control like I'm doing something to ttc when I'm jabbing :wacko: this IVF is going to be one big emotional journey I'm already feeling the worry :dohh:

*betty* I know right if tomorrow goes ok then we are IVF buddies :happydance: I hope so!!! Just hope we BOTH get our bfp at the end of it :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

I hope we both get our bfps am staying postive !!! Tho nurse said a positive mental attitude is halv of getting that's BFp :D !!! 
Also they said I have 50% chance of it working which I like but then theres 50% that it won't :( its going too be very emotional if I don't get BFp!! But ive kinda become immune too bfn and disappointment ! So I'll be more shocked if I get BFp then bfn ! Am just hopeing I get lots off frosties too :)
The nurse said if we freeze 5day blasts then on FET they give the same succes rates as a fresh cycle all of course if they thaw ok . 

Tmro we gave our cousling & docters app for the egg sharing ivf can't be arsed going but at least I know I have back up xxx


----------



## scerena

I've joined your April IVF thread Hun hope you don't mind???

Yes, good success rates at our age we NEED to stay positive :) we WON'T get a bfn!!! (I don't think I could handle a bfn after an IVF cycle)!!!

Yes makes sense to go set up the egg sharing JUST INCASE although I'm hoping none of us have to go through the whole process again :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Course its okay hehe:D !!!! 

Yeah i really hope we all get bfps !!!!!! And sticky ones too !!!! 

My mum always puts me straight tho she's like you need tol prepare yourself it doesn't work sometimes am like I know mum goooood!! 

Shes always like I don't know why you can't jut have sex and stick your legs in the air !!! She doesn't get it at all!!! 

Probley becoz all 5 off her pregnancies she caught on 1st try !!! Only 2 stuck tho me and my sister :)

She doesn't get it tho :( lol 


Have you told friends and family your going for ivf ? X


----------



## scerena

OMG my mum is the same Telling me to prepare myself!!! Bless them they just don't want to see us totally crushed, but I know if this IVF didn't work im going to be crushed completely anyway...

Well my close family know and a friend, although other friends know I'm looking to do IVF but don't know I'll be doing it this cycle I will tell them afterwards as don't want them all asking if I'm pregnant incase I'm not if you know what I mean... With my family I can just send one text to them all telling them if I'm not...

What about you???


----------



## lamara.foster

I know what you mean about jabbing it feeling like you're doing something in ttc. I am excited for you both, can't wait to see bfps on the thread. Fifty percent chance is great i wish I get that kind of info t my consultation, I'd love to know what they think my chances of sucess are xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Bless them :D 


I have just told my mum and dad and my sister know I have swore them not too tell anyone u can't deal with the hassle ! I only told tem in march about me and luke trying for number 2 that's when I told them everything that's happend over the last year !! And 2 of my best friend know I have had mcs and are trying but don't know anything about ivf !! There both not the brightest off the bunch lol and I cba explaining everything coz they will probley thinks it 100% works ..... One of my friends thinks a women can get pregnant all moth round she doesn't understand or believe me that you only get preg when you ovulate duhhh . So I just don't bother talking about ttc anymore lol !!! They never ask me so I don't tell them obviously if I got pregnant and everything was okay I would tell them how I got there etc. wasn't even Gunna tell my mum and dad but thought it was more sensible becoz If an upset and all depressed they will know why instead of thinking am being a bitch lol x


----------



## scerena

*betty* a lot of people don't never stand about TTC unless they're going through it I don't think... But that comment about your friend who thinks to can get pregnant all month is funny :haha:

It's good to have your parents know though as they can support you and help with your LO also when you have appointments etc right?


----------



## bettybee1

Well my dads a nurse and my mums a head teacher so there always busy as lol I have too drag lillah along too everything bless her but she's good :) sometimes haha!! 


She was literally arguing with me saying I was wrong I was like I knew when I was 14in school that there's was only 1week where your more likely tol get preggo . 

But your right they don't have a clue unles there trying them sleeves my friend tried for her 1st for 3 Month and her second for 1 month :/ ga ga ga !! Bluerggh haha!!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## scerena

Aw well at least Lillah is good :)

Sucks when people fall pregnant so easily- I think it's harder for them to understand... Well at least we have forums like these :)
I'm happy for people that fall straight away just wish it was easy for everyone and no one had to go through this :dohh:


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh just at Sheffield care at the mo. just had my screening bloods done again coz my others got lost yeah yeah !!! W/e arses haha!!!! Booo but I fainted anyway not good lol :( !!! 

Just waiting too have our counsiling app now and then docters app but luke had too dons sperm test but he had too do one yesturday for our self. Finding cycle so probley will b rubbish ha !!!!! . Xx


----------



## scerena

Sorry ladies...
Scan was fine :) I start nasal spray tonight :) 
Took my last bcp today so will wait for af and then start my stims next week sometime (probs thurs) :)

Got all my meds it all feels so real now :happydance:

*betty* sorry to hear you fainted you okay now?? Good thing you're self funding if they've lost your results that's not on!!! At least you got your self funding cycle set up :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi I need advice, so I'm due my day 2/4 fsh lh oestrogen blood test tomorrow and my af started today but its not being normal its very light and its never like this, do you think this will affect the blood test results or do you think it should be ok? Xx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* I'm not sure hun? I would call up to double check! I wouldn't like to give you the wrong advice... :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks scerena, I will call the clinic tomorrow then, if its not ok ill have to wait until next month because it will be day five Monday and that will be the next available appointment. Which sucks a little... I hate my internal organs today. Grr xx


----------



## bettybee1

Ekkk I hope where stimming together half your scan was all clear :) 

Am
Fine now chick the stupid health care as put the needle in right far and was taking ages twiddling and pulling so I'll went faint bah

Yeah not on at all there Gunna let me know why it happend that's if they know why ?:( oh well!! Good news is that if have too have egg sharing that I'll probley b starting in July on short proctcol !!!!! Whoop 

Bad news is that luke had a more detailed SA and his morph was 6% which is better his count was 100mil which is good but his moilty was 74% but only 24% progressive also he had 80% sperm antibodies which is ba they like top see it under 50% gutted but oh we'll :( !!! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* glad you're okay now :hugs: that's brilliant news that you have a back up plan- you won't need it though fx'd!!!

Are they going to give him antibiotics or something for the antibodies? Or how do they treat them???
Don't go too much on motility if he gave the sample the day before Hun...

*lamara* fx'd that you can get them done tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

You think him
Doing the sample after he did one yesturday will effect motilty ? 

No he said theirs nothing too treat antibodies apparently it's his immune system attacking his sperm not like white bloods cells think they give antibotics then bah humbug ahha!! I'll go more of yesturdays tho which they did on the nhs coz it's a full swim up test they do all sorts ;) 

Have you done your nasal spray yet ?? X


----------



## scerena

Yeh as you're meant to abstain for like 2-3 days I think isn't it???

Im going to do my nasal spray at 11am and 11pm daily I think, so will be doing it in a couple of hours :)

Did the one yesterday show antibodies???


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah 2-4 days but I thought it would just affect count . 

Erm don't know becoz I won't get the results till I go for my app when I have my baseline scan ;) probley tuesaday or weds ?

Ahhh okay twice a day bloody hell id b forgetting haha!! Bet its Gunna feel wierd !! So glad your starting now :D it's no going back now lol what was your antral follie count ? Xx


----------



## scerena

Hmmmm not sure but I should imagine it affects it all- worth asking your fs when you see your fs???
Fx'd there is no antibodies in the other SA!!!! Would that mean ICSI???

They didn't do one i don't think...I could see loads though!!! There was around 13 on each ovary at my last scans I probs around the same :shrug: 

So what day is af due for you??? No going back I'm excited :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah that would mean icsi :(

Hope it was coz there was only a day in between. 

26 is a good number ;D !!! Fx'd everything goes smoothly now :D !!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

Weird he's got antibodies as he didn't on the other one did he? 

Not sure how many follicles I had though this time... But I'm happy as long as me and the recipient get a good few nice quality eggs fx'd!!!

When's your af due again???


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry af should come Tuesday or weds then I go in on cd2 for baseline scan :) and start stimming that same night :D !!! X


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah they have never mentioned antibodies before but don't know if they have tested them before strange :( !!! X


----------



## scerena

Fx'd it is a one off with Luke's SA :hugs:

We will def be stimming around the same time :) as that would mean that you should start Stims around thurs right???


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah of I cum on tuesaday I'll start weds if I come on wed I'll start thursday :D !!! So exited now just want this show on the road !!!! Everything is such a long process. Tho lol hopefully ivf will go fast and be successful with a live birth for both of us!! This anticipation is difficult coz just don't know what too expect I think if it's peoples second go etc then it won't be as bad becoz you know roughly how your body will react too drugs etc .


----------



## MrsH28

Hi All, 

Sorry i have been missing for a while - had initial appointment on Monday to discuss Egg share and sign all the forms - booked back in on Monday next week to have initial bloods and scan to access fertility. Has anyone else been down the egg share route? I'm just wondering how long i should expect everything to take thats all... im eager to know when i would actually start treatment! 

God i am so broody today its not funny :(


----------



## scerena

*betty* I agree it's the unknown, even though I've done injections and I know I react well, this time the dose will be higher and we are wanting more follicle so it's king of nerve wracking hoping we make enough eggs etc isn't it...
Now I've started nasal spray it all feels real :)

We are def cycle buddies :happydance: how crazy if we both got a bfp we would be cycle buddies then bump buddies with the same due date :)

*mrsh28* it differs from clinic to clinic Hun, chromosone tests are the tests that take the longest to come back up to 6weeks... Then when all tests are back and signed off you will be matched which differs at clinic to clinic- the wait can be days to weeks, it's worth asking if they have recipients that match you and roughly how long you will wait for a match....

Gl I hope your wait is a quick one :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Scerena and Betty you are so close now how exciting! Mrs h, I hope your appointment went well. Did they give you a timescale of how long its taking to match people. I had my bloods done today and made to give another urine sample as they lost my last one. Good news I don't have hiv or hep c or b and I'm immune to rubella yay lol all stuff I already knew but I still walked out of the doctors grinning like the Cheshire Cat haha. Xxx


----------



## scerena

Lamara great news that you don't have any STIs :) can't wait for you to get started :)


----------



## MrsH28

Hi Lamara, 

No they havent given me a timescale for any of it - i have my initial bloods on Monday - this is the first lot of tests they have done so not sure how long its all going to take :( Sounds like you are further down the path than me! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## lamara.foster

I can't wait for you to start making lots of little follies. I'm excited for you! 

Mrs h, I'm not very far I have to wait until may 30 for our first consultation with the consultant there and I haven't had a scan or seen the nurse yet, then I have to wait until july1st for the second hiv check. The tests don't take long really I find its the appointments that take ages to come around. I still need to get amh and cmv chromosome and a few others done yet and the clinic haven't even asked me to do anything yet just wait for the consultation. I wish I was as lucky to get a scan and tests etc all done in one long day, then just wait on results coming back and a simple yes or no answer, life's not simple eh x


----------



## Plex

Hiya girls :) 

OMG its all getting exciting now isnt it????? Betty& Scerena - its great that ur both cycle buddies :D Im really looking forward to hearing of ur BFP's and following ur journeys hoping that I'll not be too far behind u both :) Ive only got just over 2 weeks till my appointment now :thumbup: im dead excited, I just hope theres no delays but theres not much i can do about that if there is. xx`

Kazzab& Wann - how r u girls doin, I hope ur pregnancies are going well xx

MrsH & Lamara - Hopefully once we all have our consultation appointments things will move pretty swiftly from there on :) xx

Ive not heard anything from my consultant yet so will prob head off to see my gp next week for a preg blood test then provera as im getting fed up of waiting now - im on cd60 now.


----------



## scerena

*plex* sorry that af still is a no show! Hopefully your doc can arrange the blood test and give you provera as that is kne long cycle bless you :hugs:

I hope you get to start real soon Hun the next two weeks I am rushing by for you :)

*lamara* thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:) thanks - I cannot get into docs till wed/thur cos of my nights so hopefully it'll arrive before then :)
How r u getting on with ur nasal spray - any side effects yet? x


----------



## scerena

*plex* got everything crossed that af comes in the meantime for you :hugs:

Nasal spray is fine really you feel it down the back of your throat but that is it really its better than having to do two injections when I start stimming :)
No side effects YET (touch wood) :haha:


----------



## Plex

ouch! - TWO injections????? :pop: what will u be taking? Do u have all ur dates now then for scans etc? x


----------



## scerena

No I'm doing 1 Hun, but some do two- the nasal spray is like the other injection that some people get to stop their bodies ovulating.... So I'm lucky I don't have to do two thank god!!!

I'm taking menopur, nasal spray then trigger and then Cyclogest (progesterone) pessary after EC:)

Yes, I have my first scan on the 22nd to see how my follicles are doing :) then probably every other day :) they've estimated my EC to be 2nd may (could be a couple of days before or after)... I'm so excited yet so scared :wacko:

Can't wait for your app to be here I really can't!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Plex - sorry AF hasn't come yet :(

Screna I bloody wish I had nasal spray I have too have 2 injections boo hoo !!! X


----------



## Plex

:D everythings so exciting but really nerve wracking at the same time. The 22nd is only 10 days away!! whoop :wohoo: 
U r really lucky its just one, whats the betting i have to have two :haha: 
When r u starting the menopur or do u take that with the nasal spray? Im not too clued up on this stuff yet lol 
I keep counting down the days till my appointment seems crazy to do that but ive got like 17/18 days to go :) 

Are u taking any time off for the ec/et& tww? x


----------



## Plex

Oh no Betty double stabbings :hugs: Uve started ur meds too now then? x


----------



## bettybee1

No should be starting the 17-18th I'll be on the same schedule as screna :) !!! X


----------



## Plex

5 DAYS!!!!!:wohoo: not long at all hun. When do u finish at uni - or have u already? x


----------



## scerena

*betty* aw that sucks :( how often do you have to do it daily??? Are you going to inject in your belly or thigh??? Can't wait to be doing this together :)

*plex* I will take it with the menopur :) I start menopur on Thursday and continue the nasal spray :)

Yes I'm having from EC off- I just want to relax and go out and do fun things rather than be at work :dohh:

Countng down is good :) gives you something to look forward too :) I countdown everything also :)
17/18days is really soon :)


----------



## bettybee1

I finish UNI around 15th may depending on if I have too catch up or ought shpuldnt tho :) !!! Woop !! 

Screna - think am Gunna do it in both maybe try my tummy 1st then my thigh my tummy is has loose skin on it so am Gunna ask the nurse weather it's better in my thight where theirs nice tight fat skin ahha!!! 

They have give me anough gonal f for 8days so on the 4th day I start taking the cetriode aswell so not too bad really but the needle looks a lil bigger for the cetriode one :/ then trigger on the 8th day and have day off then egg collection :) !!! My estimated egg collection is around 26-27th April :D !!! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* you will be testing before me then :) I was gna use cetroide at my old clinic... At least we will stim together for a bit :)


----------



## Plex

Ive been thinking about u all and wondering how ur getting on? x

Im in the middle of my nightshift :coffee: and slightly bored lol Feel pretty crap also, Im loosing my voice - will have to go off sick if i do cos i work at a life line centre answering calls. Id be no good with no voice lol 

Ive only got 15 days left till my appointment now whoop whoop!! xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* 15 days until you appointment :happydance: can't wait for you to have you app :) 

Oh no I hope you don't loose your voice :hugs: I hope that you feel better real soon Hun :hugs:

I'm either ill or this nasal spray has nasty side effects- dehydrated no matter how much I drink, migraines and sore throat :/


----------



## Plex

Not long now at all :) I have lost my voice now and am off from work 2nite will prob go to the docs 2moro

:( hope ur feeling better hun whens ur scan? x


----------



## scerena

Aw sorry you've lost your voice :hugs: I hope that the docs give you something for it :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit better today thanks :) af came yesterday, Stims start thurs and my 1st scan will be a Stims scan on Monday (22nd) all becoming real now!!!

14 days for you :happydance:


----------



## Plex

YAY!!!!!!!!! AF got me tooooooooo :wohoo::yipee::happydance: lolol only took 64days!! 

jeese its all getting close now innit? Ive told my work too and theyre supportive - only told them as im planning on having some days off for ec and after et :) 
I cant wait to hear the news about ur scan on the 22nd, hopefully u'll have loads o follies! 

wow 2 weeks left and counting for me :) then hopefully I wont have too long a wait after that :D xx


----------



## scerena

WOHOOOOOOO so glad af decided to make an appearance for you finally :wohoo:

That's good that work are supportive :)
2 weeks will fly by Hun you should make a countdown ticker maybe?

How is your LB???

Thanks I just hope that everything will go smoothly with the cycle...


----------



## Plex

yeah thats a good idea - im gunna look at making one now :)

I hope everything goes smoothly for u too hun - Its great that u and Betty r cycling together as u can compare notes :) By the time u and Betty r in the tww I may just be starting, really exciting! xx


----------



## scerena

Yeh will be fab that you will be cycling probably during our cycles also:) I hope we all get bfps I really do :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Me too!!! Fxd! It really hasnt sunk in yet that I'll be doing IVF.........Im gunna have a:wine:to celebrate! xx


----------



## Plex

It might help my bad throat lol it'd be purely medicinal.....honest


----------



## scerena

Drink whilst you can you might aswel make the most of it :) I would!!! Crazy isn't it when you think that you're actually going to go through IVF, I always heard of it but NEVER thought I would be going through it myself so crazy!!!

How's your af treating you after not showing for so long?


----------



## Plex

Ive been achy for a few days - like major boob ache/backache/flu type aches. Its making me suffer lol just gotta think - it'll be one of the last ones i'll have for a while soon, im thinking positive :thumbup: 

How long do u reckon u'll be on the stimms for? x


----------



## scerena

Aw I hope things settle down for you soon :hugs: fx'd this will be your last one before the one for IVF :) 
That's what I said to oh today hopefully this will be my last one for 9 months!!

Well EC is estimated for the 2nd so guess I'll be stimming for around 12 days but will find out as we go along I guess depends how I respond etc :)


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies how is everyone???

So far I've done two days of Stims, I have a virus though :( it's made me loose confidence in this cycle working.... :/

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Heya Scerena :) Hope ur feeling a little better today :hugs: Are u due any scans before collection?
Ive now started my 9th round of clomid as I might as well do something while im waiting and it may make my cycles shorter (hopefully although i dont hold out much hope)
xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* hey Hun yes got a scan on Monday, I would have done 4 Stims by then, the. They think maybe every other day because of my high AMH...

Gl I'm praying that this last round of clomid brings you your bfp :hugs: I get what you mean about feeling like you're doing something whilst you're waiting...

On a brighter note your appointment is just over a week :happydance:


----------



## Plex

:yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: Im getting excited now :D Im working 6 days outta 7 this week starting today so it shud fly by :)
How far do u have to travel again to get ur scans? It'll be good as u can get an idea of how many more days of stimming u shud b doing. Bet its getting very real now ur sooooo close to the EC!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## scerena

1 and a half hours- 2 hours away...
Yes can't wait for my first scan I know follies won't be too big but hoping they're growing a bit fx'd!!!

Eeeeek exciting this week will fly by for you then :happydance: bet you cannot wait :)


----------



## bettybee1

Plex - glad your doing a round in the meantime !!!! :D !!! Hope it goes fast too your app :) ekk xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya Betty Hows ur cycle going? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey Hun :D !!! Good thanks jut taken my 2nd injection !! Hurt more than the 1st lol !!!! Looking forward too the rest. The cycle now xx


----------



## Plex

Blimey Scerena thats a long journey but well worth it :) xx


----------



## Plex

Betty - U have any scans lined up or a date for the EC yet? x


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I am feeling worse today :cry: just had enough! Scan tomorrow and I can find out what meds to use etc I think...

*plex* yes it is long but so worth it as they're great there :) how are you today??? Another day closer to your app :)

*betty* sorry the 2nd one hurt more than the 1st :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Estimated EC is 29th April !!! Maybe b later if I nee more stimming . My 1st follie scan is wed at 8:10am elkkkk !!!! Hopefully they tell me I have t least 5 growing !!!! Nicely !!!! Xxxx


----------



## bettybee1

Urghhh Screana sorry flu Is vile !!!!! 

Hope you get better real soon !!!! Am exited for your scan tmro what time Is it at ?? Xxx


----------



## scerena

*betty* 12.30 tomorrow, Im not expecting much tomorrow I guess they will all still be pretty small...?

This flu is kickin my a#s!!! I need to feel better my body is so unhealthy don't know how it's going to be 100% healthy in time for the embryo- very unlikely...

Not long until your scan either :happydance: exciting times!!!


----------



## Plex

2moro& Wed are only a matter of hrs away!!!!! :D Im sooooo excited for u both! Im sure u'll both have good results (im keeping my fxd for u!) x
Scerena - :( Flu is nasty hun hope u feel better soon :hugs: I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes 2moro x


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks Hun I will update how I get on :hugs:

What days are you taking your clomid this cycle?


----------



## bettybee1

Screna- tmro they will tell you how many look like there Gunna grow it's a pretty good estimate think they should be around 8mm+ so they can roughly tell how many follies you have ?!! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* I just don't think they will be very big yet... When done previous cycles they told me how many and sizes, if they don't tell me I will ask :) I'd love them to be at 8 already but guess ill see tomorrow as my dose isn't too high because I'm at risk of OHSS... They did say they like to do it slow and steady but we will see tomorrow how I've responded... Fx'd they're 8+ :)
Then bloods done too :grr: feel like a pin cushion already :haha:

Bet you're excited for weds aren't :)


----------



## bettybee1

They should b over 7-8 ish at least !! My clinic have told me I'll start my cetriode on Wednesday and they only do tht once your follies are 10-11mm so I suppose that's where there expecting them too be :D xxxx
Am sure yours will b over 8even on clomid by cd 7 mine were 10mm !!!!xxx


----------



## bettybee1

I've being put on a low dose too !! Becoz of ohss 

Am sure tmro they will tell you how many are getting bigger then the they're might b lil ones around 3mm which won't grow ? X


----------



## scerena

*betty* Hope so! :shrug: I hope they're at least 7/8 :)

What dose are you on???

I've read on a IVF thread on another forum that first scan will give an indication, but a few ladies didn't have many on first scan but went back a few days later and had more... Guess depends on our bodies :shrug: so I won't be too disheartened if there isn't a lot although I'm hoping that there is :) fx'd!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Am on 150mlu :D!!!! 

Yeah more can defo grow but think its a good indicator 

Te fact that the nurse said too me Makesure you bring your cetriode injection on weds becoz the nurse will mix it as you will be taking it tags night if everything is going well and it says on the box this will be given when follicle reach 10/11mm and the nurse confirmed that :/ 

Ekk am exited for your scan wish it was earlier hahaha!!!!! Hahaha!!!! Xx


----------



## scerena

A girl on this thread I belong to on FF had 8 at first scan at EC she had 26 eggs so just goes to show how quickly things can change so gives me hope :)

See I'm doing 150iu one day and then 75iu the next day so yours will probably grow quicker than mine hence your EC being scheduled before mine :)

Oh gosh 12.30 is early enough takes us ages to get there haha, but I will update as soon as I have been :)


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah loads can grow !!! Estrogen can just boom lol !! I sure you will be fine seeeetie good iCal door today xxxxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks betty :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

How's today gone ? X


----------



## scerena

Scan went fine, she said I have loads of little follicles and I am where I should be for day 4 of Stims....
When I asked how many she just said lots of lil ones we won't begin counting them just yet... She said we should hopefully know a bit more on my next scan (6days of stimming)

If no call by 6 then I am to just carry on with the same doses that I'm doing (75iu alternated with 150iu).

I'm worried that Things aren't going right but she said that I'm on track for day 4 so fx'd!!!

Next scan is weds :)


----------



## scerena

Well my clinic literally just called me and they're upping my dose to 150iu every night... Hopefully this boosts the lil follicles in the right direction!!! Guess that means I'm not responding too well doing the alternate doses... So hopefully the constant 150iu will do the job fx'd!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Strange they didn't tell ya how many ?! Hope they do at mine ! Lol!!!! 

Oh well 150everyday sounds better personally !! The lowest dose is usually 150 too be set of with so it was a abut strange why they put u on 75&150 alternt :/ obvousliy to try and prevent ohss but still lol , am just hoping theyre not going too up my dose or ought !! Not feeling anything 

My scan is on Wednesday too :D yeahhh!!! What time is yours ? 

Am taking my stims in te morning so technically I'll of had 5 by scan just holding my fingers tightly crossed that we will both have some nice follies growing by next scan :) xxz


----------



## scerena

There was LOADS I see them all on the graph, thing was they said they like to tell you how many are growing bigger, I'm not fussed I'd rather know the number of bigger ones then her including the smaller ones otherwise I will think I have more than I will probably have :shrug:

75iu can be quite common with high AMH when using menopur, I've heard a few ladies started off on that, I wasn't just on 75iu I was on 150iu every other day, I'm happy they've upped it anyway :)

Scan is 12.15, you?
You will be fine as 150iu is a highish dose so Im sure you'll have loads after 5 days :)


----------



## bettybee1

Suppose yeah your Amh is really high !!!!!!! Well fx'd you get some nice big ones now !!! 

Yeah hope 150mlu will do the trick !!!!!! 

Am getting spots all over my face so am hoping that's a good sign it's working abit !! Haha!!! 

My scans at 8am!!! Think I start my cetriode then if all looks well not looking forward to that injection at all :/ bah the needle is huge !!! X


----------



## scerena

The 150 fx'd will do the trick :) I hope I don't need loads of meds!!!

Oh no hormone spots :haha: poor you :hugs: I'm sure it's working Hun where you're taking 150 :) I've seen that needle was gna use it at my old clinic you will be okay Hun it's meant to be after that its itchy isn't it :( :hugs: you'll do good :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Am not sure it just looks double the size of the gonal f ones haha!!! I actually cant believe how easy the injections are I though they would be really bad for some reason !!!!! 

So tired today I've worked 7-6 and my feet are burning !!! My boiler has being broke for 3 days now so it is frogging freezing !!! Off to bed at 9 complelty pufffed!!!x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

Just popping in. 

I had my AF start yesterday. First since ectopic. Very painful. 

I have just done a test to check bfn and it was. So happy about that. 

I call the clinic a week tomorrow for my blood screen results then I'm hoping they can find me a match to start mid/end of may all going well. 

Glad to see you're all getting moving. I'm a bit jealous. Haha. 

Hope you're all well. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

I'm glad you're finding the injections easier than you thought :hugs:

What a long day you must be so tired!!

I didn't get to sleep until gone 2am, woke at 6.30 and couldn't get back to sleep I'm tired too :( got to stay up until 11 though to do my nasal spray :dohh:


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* sorry your af was painful :hugs: how are you feeling after it all??? I really hope that they can find you a match to get started in May :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm alright I guess. 

As alright as I can be. It's not put things off for too long as I would've had to wait for my bloods to come back anyway. 

So that's one good thing. 

Just want to get started now. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* you've been so strong :hugs: not long now and you will be started Hun :hugs: you're doing great :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:) 

Scerena - U feeling better now? Im keeping my fxd 4u that the 150iu works for u! Good luck for ur scan :D x
Betty - Hope u get some decent rest, Good luck for ur scan too! x
Magpies - Hope ur painful af subsides soon :hugs: Whats the next step after u get ur results 2moro? Do u have to have another consultation? 

Afm I have my consultation 2MORO at 9am!!!!! I phoned to check what was happening as they had sent me a letter through to say my appointment was 3rd July......not impressed lol When I spoke to the lady on reception she told me that I only had the 3rd July as an appointment (NHS) but there was a private consultation 2moro so I took it it'll cost us 120quid but considering we dont have to pay for any of the treatment its worth it :happydance: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks Hun :hugs: can't wait to feel 100% again!!

That's brilliant news you can have your consultation tomorrow :happydance: I bet you're so excited!!! So what happens at this app etc??? Can't wait to hear all about it :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:) hopefully it wont be too long before u feel like ur old self again :) 

I have NO idea what will happen 2moro! :haha: all I know is that when I wanted to I cud start egg sharing (once i got my chromosome test results back and they were ok) So I guess its a discussion of what lies ahead and then getting all the forms? I hope its something constructive anyway! I also hope that I can get in for that damn counselling session asap :) I wont be able to get home quick enough to give an update lol x


----------



## scerena

*plex* I can't wait to hear all about it I'm excited for you :happydance: ill be checking in for updates!!!!


----------



## scerena

*plex* how did your appointment go????


----------



## Plex

Heya - Just got in2 work - I dont have an internet connection at home atm :) My appointment was great thanks! I have to get some bloods repeated, have another scan, counselling session and a nurse info session then we go from there. Dr Agrawal said that I cud do a round with injectables plus the tablets, but id have to be monitored and the costs will just be too high :( Shes happy for u to jump straight to the sharing. I had to go to the main hospital to give them my list of things I need and the receptionist didnt seem to understand the information and kept saying that I needed to keep the appointment in July for the sharing??????? I tried explaining that I didnt need it as id literally just had the consultation anyway but i dont think she was listening :dohh: anyway im to expect a call on thur at 4pm to discuss it. I came away a bit consfused but later realised that she never gave me the information about ivf etc....... oh well, im going to send an email to clarify stuff and see what she says on thur 


Hope everyones doing well? xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* Brilliant news then Hun :) won't be long until you're all set up and ready to go :) I'm really hoping that everything goes smoothly from now and you're not waiting long...

Ahhh I hate receptionists like that, makes you wonder why they work there when they haven't a clue what we are going on about :dohh:

*betty* gl with your scan today :)


----------



## Plex

Betty/Scerena - how'd ur scans go yesterday???? Im excited to hear how things went :happydance: 

Im going into the clinic on Tuesday next week to have a scan/swabs + all my bloods re-done as Its was April last year that i had them done, least i know nothing shudve changed in that time so its routine. I have to wait for the results of the cystic fybrosis test - up2 3weeks, i shud be on my hols when that comes back. Theyre going to call me to arrange a counselling session asap too :D I dont have to have the appointment on the 3rd July so im happy about that. The longest i'll have to wait is for my next period - hopefully that wont be too long away :D Ive already given them my characterisitcs so Im looking forward to things moving quickly from now on :happydance: 

Hope ur all ok xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* hey Hunni, not much growth yet, lining thickened up a little, so they upped my dose yesterday to 225iu, hoping tomorrow we have some growth fx'd!!!

How exciting that by your next af you will be starting :) how are you feeling??? Bet you're excited!!!np not long now I'm excited for you :)


----------



## Plex

I really hope u get some good growth 2moro :D 
Im think im going to be impatient to get started after i have all the other tests done and im just waiting for af but hopefully ill be occupied with other things fxd lol xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* don't worr I'm so impatient too! Waiting is so hard for me :haha: you've done great and I'm sure things will start hurrying up for you :) hopefully you can manage to kee yourself occupied :)

Thanks Hun I'm nervous about today's scan!!!


----------



## Plex

I hope everything goes well hun - whens ur scan? x


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun I've been :)

Well good news at last today :)
8 growing big and 10-15 smaller ones she said we might have more come Monday with this dose so fx'd!!!
Lining already 8mm they like it over 7.5mm here for IVF! 
Things are finally working they were happy and so am I :)

How are you Hun?


----------



## Plex

Omg - soooo happy for u, everything sounds great! :happydance: fxd by Mon ull have at least 10:) 
I'm impatient to start lol I'm praying that I don't have a long cycle this time cos I just wanna get started ASAP. I'm cd 11 so I'm looking at may/june for the ivf. I can't wait! 
How's the meds treating u? Xxx


----------



## scerena

Fx'd Monday I have a few more!!! I'm doing okay, :holly: are starting to get real sore though :/ 

May/June is just around the corner :) so good to see us all getting started :) have you any provera you can take incase? That's what I did as my cycle was taking ages :dohh:


----------



## Plex

Not long now tho4 u :) Mind u it cud be that u have to put up wid sore boobs for another 9 months! fxd :thumbup: r u starting to feel more positive about things now? Cos u didnt think thigs wud go well as u were really poorly? x

Im gunna get some from my doctor i think cos i cudnt stand it if things take too long. I didnt want to take the ovitrelle shot this month or meds but ive just picked up another ovitrelle shot4 this month now so hopefully it and the clomid work this time even if it just keeps my cycle short ill be happy :) 
I was thinking that once i get my cd2 bloods done next cycle id have to wait till cd21 if matched to start bc - all the time is adding up :( I really dont want to have any delays x


----------



## scerena

*plex* yes much more positive now that things are starting to move along :) thankfully I was so worried!!!

Well don't worry too much Hun, it said I should start bcp cd21 but I started on my af! think that's because my recipient was on the pill and they matched me with her cycle :shrug: I only took it for 11 days and then started DR :) either way Hun, once you start DR it will fly by :hugs:

Lets hope this last cycle of clomid is you lucky cycle :dust: how amazing would that be :)
I'm glad you have a plan to get provera incase things don't go to plan though :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:) that sounds a bit better to have the bc earlier, Im really hoping that it happens that way :)

Im in the process of booking tickets to see Cliff Richard with my mum, I feel old!! :dohh::haha: I grew up listening to his music as mum loves him, so his music brings back memories :). Its an open air concert at warwick castle so shud be good fun as long as it doesnt rain! 

Ive only got a couple of days left till my tests now and im getting excited! :D

I have a meeting at work on monday morning which isnt going to be nice so after then i'll be more excited :) 

Hope everyones doing well??

Anyone heard from Kazzab or Wann and know how theyre getting on? 

xxx


----------



## Plex

:happydance: I injected myself!!!!! YAY :wohoo:


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun :) how are you???? What did you inject yourself with?????? Well done :)

I heard from kazza on another forum she's doing good :)


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies lost this thread somehow !!! Hiw are you all ?? Xxx


----------



## Plex

with my ovitrelle and i was all by myself when i did it - sooooooooo proud of myself :D 
Im more confident now with the many Injections I will b taking later :D 

Betty- whens ur next scan? x
Scerena- Good luck for 2moros scan x


----------



## bettybee1

Well done for doing it hunnie :D !!!! 

My scans in the morning hun at 10:50 v nervous now :/ xxxx


----------



## Plex

:D Hope everything goes well 2moro, Scerena has hers 2moro too :D x


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks Hunni :hugs: well done for doing your injection yourself :) IF it comes to you needing the IVF you will be fine with the injections now :)

*betty* gl with your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Heya :D Hope ur scans went ok Betty&Scerena :thumbup: xx

I go in 2moro to get everything done. Looks like ive ov'ed this month so hopefully by June I'll be cycling :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news you've ovulated :happydance: bet you can't wait now! If you've ovulated you might get your surprise this cycle then :)

Well-
9follicles mature... (only 1 extra) she said my estrogen was high friday so they were hoping for more of them to of caught up..
There are a load of follicles just over the 10mm mark, she wants me back tomorrow to see if any of them start catching up, plus she's booked me in with a different nurse for a fresh pair of eyes...

I'm nervous that I won't get more than 8 eggs, If I get less I will have to donate them and have a cycle to myself next time- they don't seem worried but I am as follicles don't always contain an egg :/ then I hear of people getting more eggs than follicles :shrug:
GROW FOLLIES GROW please!!!

She said EC will be thurs or fri- but more likely Friday :)

How funny my old clinic called today asking if I got on ok with the lister and if I got a match!
They so had me a match I could tell! She was like "ok we will take you off our list" BIT LATE!!!!


----------



## Plex

:dohh: oh dear ur old clinic were a bit slow lol 

9 follies is really good hun!! If there are a bunch more at 10mm they'll be 16mm by thur at least - had they (the 10mm ones) grown from ur last scan then? If they have uve got a good chance they'll continue growing! Im really keeping my fingers crossed that u have enough to share this cycle - how many do they say u need to share? At Cov it only 6 eggs.
Im sending lots of positive mental thought ur way - urging those follies to grow lol xx 

Hopefully ur right and i'll get a nice surprise but im not too optimistic im just glad cos it means i shud have a reasonable length cycle fxd!


----------



## scerena

8 eggs you need to share here...
I'm so scared....
I'm not sure if they've grown as they didn't measure any under 10, but some were at 10 and just over today so they notes them down... Just praying some more grow...

Well if I have to donate them all then I guess they know to start me at 225iu this time and I guess more will grow from the beginning :shrug:

Weird going tomorrow can't see what a difference one night will make...

I've everything crossed that you get yap surprise this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Plex

They can grow 1-3mm a day so anything cud happen :) what times ur scan 2moro? x
im [-o&lt; with u x


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :hugs: yeh just hope they do!!! And my scan is at 12.15, I'm not expecting any improvement in a day but hoping for improvement for EC :)


----------



## 4magpies

I think it's 10 eggs to share at my clinic. I think I'll manage it though with my PCOS. 

Called the clinic today, my screening bloods are all back. So happy. 

Booked an appointment for Tuesday with the consultant where I'm guessing they're just going to go through everything and check everything then I wait for a match. Hopefully we can start by the end of may.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I have pcos and high AMH I think it's where my dose was too low at the beginning... Its 8 eggs at mine... Fx'd these smaller ones catch up, plus I've heard by EC a lot of people end up with more eggs fx'd!!!
My clinic haven't shown any concerns yet it's just me :grr: I'm a worrier!

Soooooo glad that you got your screening bloods back :happydance:

Is your app tomorrow or next tues??? So happy for you that you can get started :) you and plex could be cycling together :)


----------



## 4magpies

Next tues. 

Well it's much better for you this way as you're less likely to end up with OHSS. What was your AMH again? Mine was stupid high. 

xx


----------



## scerena

35.05 they had to start me off low as risk of OHSS.... Sucks but next time they will know the safe dose :) 
I'm not panicking YET though as things could change by Friday :) and they haven't told me to prepare myself or anything... :)
From what I read 9 mature follicles is good as by trigger hopefully a few more will mature so fx'd!!!

Woooooop 1 week and then the matching begins can't wait For you to get started :) how are you feeling now???


----------



## Plex

Scerena - GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! hope u have a few that are catching up with the rest:hugs:xx
Magpies - Fantastic that ur bloods r back hun!! Fxd they find u a match soon :thumbup: xx

Im off for my app soon so will know more when i get back :D x


----------



## scerena

Gl with your app can't wait to hear all about it :)

Todays scan- 13 follicles but possibly 17 follicles if the others grow by EC.
Nurse is happy and said don't worry they're positive I will have enough to share :)
Estrogen is high so they've given me cabergoline to prevent OHSS!

I will find out if EC is Thursday or Friday when my blood results are back later today! I'm scared now lol!!!


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena- great news!! That is a fab number for sharing!! Whoop whoop!! Not long now! Xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* aw thanks Hun :) I get myself so worked up but guess the biggest emotional part starts now right?!

How have you been feeling??? When is your scan??


----------



## everhopeful

Scan is tomorrow! So nervous!! Praying that everything is going to plan!!
When do you find out about ER? Xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* gl with your scan tomorrow :hugs: Ill be thinking of you, please update me :)

Meant to find out to day but they haven't called :shrug:


----------



## Plex

good luck with ur scan everhopeful :) x
Scerena - :wohoo: :happydance: That is a fantastic number hun - no worrying now :D x

My appointment went well everythings been done now - 3 weeks wait for the cystic fybrosis by that time im hoping to have had af as i need to have another blood test on cd2-4 then I'll see the nurses then its on from tere :D happy things are moving along. Saw one 16mm follie today but am concerned as I had my positive opk yesterday???? weird lol so in 20 days im to call if no af and no bfp to go in to get some provera :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Well they can't book me in for EC as my estrogen levels are far too high! So annoyed I've got to travel 2 hours tomorrow just for a blood test and another 2 hours back- been Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday and I'm not feeling travelling like this for a blood test ahhhhhhhhhh!!!
Just so hoping that my levels drop ASAP as not wanting to keep travelling for bloods!

*plex* that's crazy? Maybe you are just about to ovulate? Fx'd :wacko: not long now for you Hun and you will be starting bet you're excited :)


----------



## Plex

oh no hun :( :hugs: that is too far to travel just for bloods. Do u have to go there for the bloods or can u go to ur docs/hosp? xx


----------



## Plex

i was wondering if ive already oved and may ov again? it felt like i oved yesterday - i went hoping to see nothing so was a bit surprised lol x


----------



## scerena

I have to go there but going to ask if we can sort something nearer home after to,or row... Hmmmm maybe you will ovulate again fx'd :)


----------



## Plex

Hopefully they'll say u can get ur bloods done closer to home fxd :hugs: hows things going for u hun? x


----------



## scerena

No good yesterday's went up even more 29000 (not meant to be above 20000) today I went to my gp they said they can't dilute the sample (like lister requested) and will probably take a couple days to come back when it needs to be back by 4 :( my clinc will not be happy!!!!

How are you???


----------



## 4magpies

I'm feeling ok. 

They worried about OHSS chick?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* glad you're okay :) yes they're worried, it's too dangerous to do EC with my levels until they drop back down.... Ahhhhhhh things never go smoothly for me!!!


----------



## 4magpies

They usually do EC but then put ET on hold.

Hope they go down. Are you still stimming? xxx


----------



## Plex

:( :hugs: sorry to hear that hun. What do you mean by dilute the sample? - surely you need the bloods done every day or so if they're so high - did ur docs say why it wud take that long? How r u doing- u very achey? xx

Im doing good thanks, Ive had my fourth day of positive opk :wacko: dont know quite whats going on there lol :shrugg: Not been up to much just enjoying my days off, been out today as its been so nice but my lb is now throwing tantrums all over the place so makes it difficult to go or do anything :dohh: 
Im still trying to get ahold of the counsellors, plus i havent had my letter of referral for egg sharing through yet and its been over a week. Im going to send an email(again) tonight - im hoping i'll have a call about this all 2moro fxd! x


----------



## Plex

heya Magpies :D glad ur feeling ok - did u have your consultation today? xx


----------



## scerena

*magpies* nope they won't do EC with my estrogen so high as it can be dangerous and trigger OHSS, they said they don't want to out me in danger and will wait for my levels to go down, then when I finally trigger I have tablets for OHSS...
Not injecting anymore as that will make my estrogen levels increase even more, but with how high my estrogen is they said my follicles will continue to grow- but I'm so scared that they're not!!! But I trust what they say and guess we will see tomorrow- I should of had my EC today which sucks that I haven't :(

*plex* I've had them done everyday all week so far, I went to my GP because I wanted bloods done close to home today instead of travelling 2 hours there and 2 hours back just for a blood test- BUT they didn't make it urgent :( so I'm back there tomorrow... 
Dilute the sample is what the lab does or something???
I'm uncomfortable a bit now- few pains in my ovaries and VERY bloated...

I hope you get your counselling app ASAP fx'd they call tomorrow :)
Glad you're enjoying your days off :) aw sorry your lb threw tantrums all over the place :hugs: how old is he now bless him?


----------



## Plex

:hugs: Ur poor arm from all the bloods :nope: not nice at all. I dont blame u for getting ur bloods done closer to home especially if u need them doing every day :hugs: I bet ur really uncomfortable too :hugs: did u say they are just letting ur levels fall naturally? Hopefully that doesnt take too long. 
It sucks that ur EC has been moved back but its good theyre being cautious about OHSS. 
Ive never heard the term dilute the sample lol - I had to ask im too curious for my own good :) 
He's just under 22months - and a cheeky little devil, he had a t-shirt on today which read...."I make the rules, I'm the boss" It was so apt that he was wearing that today the protesting he did lolol x


----------



## scerena

I'm bruised and red marks all n my arms as before this they were doing my bloods every other day aswell :dohh:
Sucks can't do them close to home as lister need exults same day and my gp is clearly not good!!!
Yep naturally so hoping they start to fall now instead of increasing!!!

Yeh lister wrote that on the form I wondered what that's about too :haha:
You're right I know it's for the best moving back my EC but my follicles are ready :grr: and I can now feel they're :haha:

Awwww his t-shirt sounds so damn cute :) 22 months how cute :) I bet he's adorable :)


----------



## Plex

it makes it worse as they'd given u the EC date for today and u gets ur hopes up for it happening on that day then nothing :(:hugs: That wud pee me right off even though its nobodies fault. How many follies did u say u had again? I know it was quite a few! I was trying to explain to my mum about how it wud feel having that many follicles at about 2cm each if period pains etc are bad with just one follie then imagine 10+ :wacko: think she got it lol Although I can imagine what its like I bet it will feel completely different to my thoughts on it.
Sounds like listers the best place to have em done its just a bugger that it 2hrs drive away! Keep us updated on how ur doin hun - im keeping my fxd that ur levels come down asap :thumbup: xx


----------



## scerena

Yh it annoyed me but like they say its for my health so I have to be okay if you know what I mean?

Today I had 17 follicles above 16mm and 4 between 14-16mm and smaller ones... (I see them measuring one which was like 25mm lol)

Yh you can feel them like the odd pain, I feel bloated but not sure if that's because of my levels or if it's normal :shrug: I hope you won't feel too uncomfortable :hugs:

Well waiting on my blood result I'm nervous cause I bet it is still high and I have to go in again tomorrow!!! I'm hoping not!!!

How's things going with ops oh anyway Hun??? Anymore positive opk's???


----------



## Plex

:hi: Have u heard back about ur levels yet? I hope they've dropped enough so u can have the ec :hugs: 

I feel a bit crushed at the moment as Ive just heard back from the counsellours and the earliest appointment they can give me is *28th JUNE* :cry: She also said that I probably wudnt be starting until after *AUGUST*!!!! I feel let down and fed up now, I cant believe its going to take that long :nope: We can't afford to pay for IVF and even if we cud Id still feel the same as i'd set my heart on helping someone else too...I dunno maybe she was just giving me the worst case scenario? :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Yes and they've increased but only slightly so they said that they should start dropping now they're not shooting up fx'd! I've got to go back tomorrow :grr: and SUNDAY if they're still high :grr: great bank holiday weekend!!!!

OMG the counsellor surely can't be that busy?! Have you told them to put you on a list incase anyone cancels???
Ahhhhhh Hun :hugs: feels like when we are trying to do a good deed we still get knocked back :hugs: I'm so hoping that this is the worse case scenario I really am :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Fxd - they start dropping now, sounds like a good sign if theyve slowed down - Hopefully by next week u'll be scheduled in for ec :D can us till go ahead with et even though u had these high estrogen levels? - Sorry I dont really know how it works:hugs: x

I did ask to be contacted if any cancellations do crop up but she basically said that that was very unlikely to happen :( So looks like im stuck with the 28th June then :( My hub doesnt see the problem with waiting that long whereas i see it as a massive set back. Im just very aware that i only have just over a year to start the process and any little delay seems like a huge blow to me :( Oh well theres nothing I can do about it I suppose - I'll just have to 'man up' and wait so lots of:coffee: for me then lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

You know you don't legally have to have councilling. They just have to legally offer it you, you can decline if you don't think you need it. 

Have everything crossed for you scerena. 

I had to wait 2 weeks for my councilling app. Can't believe they don't have one for you till June!!!

xx


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun :) thats made me feel a bit better, I hope that the clinic feel that way, I'll speak to the nurse about that when I get my test results :) 

How r u doing? xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not bad I guess. Really happy with the metformin. I'm eating what I want and not really gaining weight. It's working really well. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

How long u been taking the metformin for now? So pleased its working really well for u hun xx

Im finding things the same with taking thyroxine tablets. How my doc can say that i dont tecnically have a thyriod problem is beyond me. I couldnt loose weight before I was put on them and now- still eating more or less the same its gradually coming down and my levels are now between 1-2 which is where they shud be, so ive not got an overactive thyriod - over active is when the levels are under 1(i was just under 6 before, literally 5.9: 6+ is underactive).

Scerena- How are ur levels today hun? im keeping my FXD theyve come down :hugs: x


----------



## scerena

Hey plex :)
not brilliant news BUT goodish news... 
My levels dropped from 33000 yesterday to 24000 today... It has to be 20000 or below in order to have EC, so back to London tomorrow and if all is well with my bloods tomorrow then EC will be on Tuesday so please please please keep your fingers crossed for me....

They haven't mentioned freezing embies I think once my levels go down I'm safe to have EC and ET fx'd :)

I hope that you haven't got to do the counselling that would be fab :)

*4magpies* how are you??? When are you due to start IVF again??? I'm glad you're doing really well on the met, I was unlucky on it I felt terrible :( I hear such good things about the met :)


----------



## Plex

YAY!!!!!!! Thats fantastic news hun :happydance: Im keeping EVERYTHING CROSSED they drop to under 20000 2moro :) Have they said whether they will u do 3day or 5dt, also have they said how many u will have put back? xx

I have a feeling that I will have to have the counselling but im going to be ultra prepared for it so we wont need a follow u app :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

*plex* fx'd I hope they do :) they push for a 5dt but if they don't look to good on day 3 then transfer will be then but they prefer pushing to 5dt if they can :)
They've advised 1 embie to be transferred but if I'm lucky enough to have two embies then I am probably going to fight to have two but we will see...

I hope that everything goes well and you can get the counselling over and done with and get going with your cycle :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Glad your levels are starting to go down honey. 

I've been on metformin for about 4 weeks now, I bought it in Spain as my GP wouldn't give it to me or refer me to the endocrinologist. I even had KFC yesterday. Haha. But that is all I ate. My appetite has dropped. 

One of my IVF friends off twitter sent me a load of vitamins in the post yesterday, royal jelly, coenzyme-Q10, zinc. Loads!! And my other friend has sent me the zita west cd for relaxation. Listened to it last night and it made me fall asleep. Haha! 

I also had a letter from the hospital, apparently I have an infection of bacterial vaginosis, I'm really mad because this is from swabs I had when I was in for my ectopic I'm march. It's taken them 6 weeks to tell me, now I have to wait till tues to get antibiotics, I went to the doctor last week as I knew something wasn't right, she just thought it was thrush. 

Thing is BV is really bad for IVF as it can lower success rates and cause early loss. I'm so mad they didn't tell me earlier. I really hope that I don't have to wait even longer to start IVF now. I think aslong as I've finished anti biotics before I start I should be ok? 

Honestly nothing is ever plain sailing for me. 

Everything crossed for you scerena. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

MY LEVELS ARE DOWN LOADS 10,498 to be exact!!!
EC IS TUESDAY so happy to finally of gotten to egg collection after this long journey with everything being so up and down!!! 
Now the worry to how many eggs I get, hoping theres enough for me and my recipient and how many fertilise and if any make to blast.... Now I'm scared!!!!

*4magpies* that is not on that they didn't tell you until now!! I'm sure if you finish the antibiotics before IVF everything should be fine Hun, maybe they will retest I am not sure???
Things just aren't plain sailing :hugs: I wish that's could tell you they will get easier during IVF but they don't Hun (I'm a prime example of what can go wrong) but I'm so hoping that you get a easy cycle Hun :hugs:

I'm glad that you find the metformin helpful :) and you don't get bad side effects from it :) my gp and old fs wouldn't prescribe them to me either as I'm not over weight etc but the fs at my new private clinic did :)

That's fab your friends have sent you loads of stuff to prepare for IVF :) I started CoQ10 when I started stimming I hope it helped lol!
I use relaxation music too and light some candles, but I haven't the past couple of weeks :(


----------



## Plex

Scerena - :happydance: not long now hun - Im keeping my fxd still that u have plenty of good eggies in there hun xxx


----------



## Plex

4Magpies- Bloody hell, thats not on - thery shudve told u much sooner than that hun :hugs: hopefully with ur antibiotics it shud b cleared up b4 u start xx


----------



## 4magpies

I better get an easy cycle after all this crap. Had enough!! Haha.

I did have side effects to start with but fine after weaning myself on it now. Just takes a while for your stomach to get used to it I think. 

So glad your levels have dropped. Yay for EC tomorrow!!

My appointment tomorrow too!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* thank you Hun :hugs: I'm soooooooo nervous now!!!! I really hope none of you ladies have a cycle like mine it was rough with the nausea etc..

My doc said to stop taking the met as I was very bad on it, my body didn't agree with it at all unfortunately :( I'm glad your body got use to it mine was having none of it :(

Remind me sorry what your appointment is for tomorrow??? (My memory is rubbish lately!!!)


----------



## Plex

Good luck for 2moro 4Magpies & Scerena :D xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks Hun I'm well nervous!!! :hugs: how are you?


----------



## Plex

:hi: Im keeping everything crossed that things will be fine for u hun :hugs: 
Im good ta :) im hanging around waiting for af to arrive lol hopefully it'll be here next week so i can have my cd2 bloods. Then Its more waiting for me. xx


----------



## 4magpies

My final one with cons before starting I just wait for a match xxx


----------



## Plex

Hope ur appointment went well today Magpies x

Scerena - How did everything go today? Is it EC today? x


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks for asking...

EC was okay, had 9 eggs collected... Out of all them follicles! BUT I am keeping them all as my recipient could not proceed... They couldn't tell me details but there was a change of circumstances for her... This news was disappointing for me :cry: like they said though at least I have 9 eggs rather than 5...
So, I wil, get my fertilisation report tomorrow between 9am and 11am so fx'd!!! I'm scared they are all immature eggs ahhhhhh so scary this part!!!
We are having ICSI too...

How are you feeling???

*4magpies* I hope that everything went well :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

9 eggs is great!! Are you paying extra for ICSI?

My appointment went really well, just waiting for OHs HIV bloods next week, they'll then match me, I asked how long and she said donors waiting then go on the pill to sync cycles then we are all go!!!

Said I will be on very low dose and if they worry I will develop OHSS they will freeze my embies then transfer later if it comes to it. 

Scerena what was your trigger? Burselin?

When do you get your fert report?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* Yes Hun £770 for ICSI :) my trigger was ovitrelle Hun :hugs:

I had to have a low dose too and they will monitor you closely :) brilliant news that you won't have long for a match :)


----------



## 4magpies

That's not bad though. I guess we are lucky not needing ICSI. 

I just can't wait to get started now!! 

xxx


----------



## scerena

His sample was ok today but borderline in a couple of parameters so they said they will do ICSI to be on the safe side if ok with me so we said yes...
Just hoping there's some mature eggs there!!!

You will be started in no time Hun :) bet to can't wait :) once to start it goes quickly :)


----------



## MrsH28

Hi all, 

Sorry i have been so quiet recently - i had a bit of bad news - i was declined for egg share due to PCOS and cant afford to do it the normal way. 

Luckily one of the other CAre clinics appears to be more positive about things - fingers crossed - just waiting for appointment letter to come from them now so we can get things moving again... 

Hope everyone else is good - sorry havent had a chance to read everyones recent posts - just at work at the minute and have just had the call from Manchester to say they are accepting me as an egg sharer subject to bloods so wanted to share the slightly positive news! 

Fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## scerena

MrsH28 some clinics I found on the way wouldn't except pcos which is stupid as we make more eggs!! 
There are many clinics that DO accept pcos Hun so think positive I'm sure everything will be fine Hun got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Ah no that's rubbish. As scerena said, alot of clinics do accept PCOS. Maybe worth having a scout around. 

Well OH chased up his HIV today and its back and clear (of course). He's going to collect the print out tonight then I can get it over to the clinic tomorrow and then it's just wait for a match which hopefully won't take long! I could be matched by the end of next week which would be fab!!

xxx


----------



## MrsH28

If you dont mind me asking Mags and Scerena - which clinics are you at? Care Sheffield turned me down but Care Manchester dont seem at all fazed by the PCOS... 

Good Luck Mags, fingers crossed you get matched soon :)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm at London women's clinic in Cardiff. I was also allowed to share with PCOS at CRGW but changed clinics. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Got my fertilisation report today-
They got 9 eggs
They injected 7
And 4 fertilised

I'm provisionally booked in for EC on Friday to have two put back (day 3) but if I have 3/4 doing Good Friday morning they will call me by 9.30am and move it to a blast transfer on Sunday... 

*4magpies* that's really good news :) so happy for you!!! I hope next week you get your match :hugs:

*MrSH28* I'm at the lister clinic in London :)


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh that's great!! And having two put back. How exciting. Did you choose that or them?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* they said will I be happy to have two out back ok if I do a day 3 transfer and explained about the risk of multiples etc...

If its day 5 then they push for one but I'm going to have two either way what day I have transfer :)

So this time next week yo could be matched and on your way :)


----------



## 4magpies

That's great. I'm not sure if I want two. I keep changing my mind. 

All going well yeah. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* having two is a very big decision, me and oh agreed on two from the beginning, go with what ever you feel is right Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

We keep talking about it. My heart says two. Lol. Oh agrees. 

xx


----------



## scerena

Go with your heart then Hunni :) :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:hi: 

Scerena - thats great news hun!! I really hope everything goes smoothly from now on for you :)

Magpies - I really hope ur matched asap fxd!! How exciting :D

MrsH - I agree with the others about scouting around to find somewhere. All clinics should accept the same kind of people, its so frustrating!! I really hope everything goes quickly for you now :)

Nothings happening with me at the mo Im just hanging around, stalking the threads lol xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies hope your all okay I unsubscribed the thread oppsy !!! 

Hope your cycles going okay Plex ? 

4maggpies - I really hope you do get matched quickly :D !!!!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsH28

Hi Plex - how far are you through the process now?


----------



## scerena

*plex* :hi: Hun good to hear from you :) how are you?? Where you at with your cycle at the mo? Are you doing clomid?- sorry I've forgot!!! :dohh:

*betty* glad to see you back on this thread :) even though we talk on the other threads :) hope you've recovered from EC? I'm still sore abit :( think I need laxatives though :blush:

*mrsH28* hope you're doing okay??


----------



## MrsH28

Hi Scerena

I'm not too bad - feeling a bit better now i am moving forwards again - it was such a low time for me when i found out i couldnt egg share - but luckily i am a bit OCD about things and immediately got first bloods and scans results sent through and then forwarded them on to some other clinics and Care at Manchester said it was all OK - the only potential issue is hereditary colour blindness from my dad but that should be too bit a problem i dont think... 

How are things with you? 

Rebecca :)


----------



## 4magpies

OH is collecting results at 8.45 tomorrow morning as they couldn't print them yesterday! Had to get a medical secretary to do it. Then going to fax them over in the morning!!

I am hoping we are matched by next week, but that's wishful thinking. How long did you wait scerena?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* ummm they didn't have a match at 1st but they matched me within a few weeks of not having any matches for me on their list. But at my clinic a lady I speak to got matched within a couple of days- depends really, I'm sure you will be matched quickly Hunni :)

Glad you can get ohs results in the morning :)

*mrsh28* brilliant news that you've had some positive feedback :) I'm happy for you that you can hope fly get going with this clinic :)

I'm good thanks still a bit sore, transfer is either tomorrow or Sunday :) exciting!


----------



## Plex

*Betty*- I see from ur siggy that ur pupo with 2 eggies!!! :happydance: When do u test? My cycles r getting longer so am impatient to start on the egg sharing x

*MrsH*- I have a long wait for my counselling session, I booked it last week and the earliest I can get is the 28th JUNE :growlmad: Im hoping I may get a cancellation appointment headed my way but dont think that will happen. After that just one lot of bloods to do at the start of my cycle then im ready to go :D Its great when things start moving along and u get progress, just wish it was all straightforward lol x 

*Scerena*- :hi: lolol theres a lot to keep up with on this thread dont worry bout it :) Yeah I did clomid this month with the trigger and im about 10dpo now, if i did ov - thought i did last month but i didnt :dohh: will be testing on the 14th officially but have already started lolol How r u feeling? Have u got a day for ET? x

*Magpies*- fxd u get ur match soon as hun!! How r u doing?:D x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good just tired at the mo. Trying to lose weight before I start as I put some on being ill. I have 7lb to lose now to be back where I was. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

IM HAVING A 5 DAY TRANSFER :) she said it woke be so difficult to choose the best embies today as they all look really good and they want the one with the best potential...

All 4 embies are doing very well...
They grade from grade 1-4 with 1 being the highest... All 4 are grade 1 :)
So far there is one 7cell 
And 3 8 cells, they were all 4 cells yesterday so they're doubling nicely she said....

I said will I be allowed two back and she said probably not if blast transfer... I'm not happy about that... I will be discussing on the day...
Anyhow Im having transfer on Sunday IF they make it fx'd [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I said will they make it and she said they're developing very nicely, if they were slow they would have put them back, she said if they're going to develop it wouldn't make a difference being in the dish or inside me, it she said they are doing very well...

*plex* I hope hat you've ovulated :hugs: would be so nice for you to get a surprise whilst waiting I'm rooting for you :hugs: :hugs:
Keep me updated on your testing please :)

*4magpies* aw it's so easy to gain weight when you're ill :hugs: do you NEED to loose the weight or is it just because you want to???


----------



## 4magpies

Well all our paper work is now with clinic. Just a case of waiting for the call I've been matched. Eek!! Scary and exciting at the same time. 

Hope you're all well xxx

Oh and scerena I don't need to lose weight as my BMI has always been under 28 even with putting some on which is my clinics rule. I just want to lose some before I start. Get back down to 25 hopefully xxx


----------



## Plex

Scerena - :happydance: wow thats GREAT news hun, Its a shame about only putting one back though, do u think they cud be talked into putting two back instead? Im excited for you as u have great embies too :D x

Magpies - I know what you mean about loosing some more weight, you know in yourself that you feel different and what ur ideal weight is. Im 10st13 and have a good bmi but ideally I would be 10st -10st 6. I hope u manage well - u shud do though as u werent well when u put it on and especially as ur on the met, that shud help too :) x

Everything on this thread is getting really exciting now, I just wish my journey would do some catching up :haha: lol Im about 10dpo(ish) and got a bfn this am - i test twice daily with cheapies :dohh: xx


----------



## MrsH28

Plex - you are just like me! I'm 10st13 but would like to bve nearer 10st! I'm 5'7" so a healthy BMI but i know i am carrying nearly a stone more than i should be - its working away from home that has done that to me over the last 18months! 

Good luck both Plex and 4Magpies on the weight loss and the IVF :) its so nice to find other people that are in the same situation!


----------



## Plex

MrsH - I work nights so that does it for me at the moment, although I put a lot on before I got pregnant with my son, I ate what I thought i wanted/ my body needed so piled it on. Having said that it was gradual over 4.5 years. 

Im a bit annoyed at the moment - I just had a phone call from my counsellor to say that even if I did get an earlier appointment It would make no difference as there were a few others waiting to share in front of me so I would have a long wait regardless.....Im a bit concerned now as my counselling session is with her and so far shes been very dismissive, like ive failed before ive begun. Not a happy bunny atm. Mind u im due on af soon (hopefully) so thats why im probably upset :shrug: 
I thought the selection of the sharer was decided by the recipient not the counsellor......sorry rant over xx


----------



## MrsH28

Plex - Dont worry about ranting - i would feel exactly as you do and i also thought it came down to the individual recipient to decide who they wanted not the counsellor choice! 

Hmmm... certainly seems like a not very positive and proactive centre you are at! Where are you anyway?


----------



## Plex

Thanx hun I needed that rant lol 
Im at Cov its free here so I suppose thats why theres a long wait :( x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 5ft 7 and currently weigh 12st 3. Lowest I've ever been is 11st 5. I'm not made to be thin unfortunately. Haha. 

Plex your counsellor sounds horrid. Did you ask if it was definitely mandatory as I don't think it is. 

I'm sat here wondering when I'm gonna get a call. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the good luck ladies 

I am now PUPO with 1 "perfect embryo" which is a hatching blast OTD 21/05/13 (my ohs birthday)

It was that perfect that the consultant would not transfer two, he said if it was day 3 he would transfer two or if this embryo was down graded a bit then he would consider two...
He went on to say about if he puts a lower grade one in also and I miscarry that one it could bleed into the good one and he wouldn't want to risk loosing the good one...
He said he done 10 transfers today and put two back in on every one, but he said if they had embies like mine he wouldn't put two back...

After me arguing for ages I agreed to one as I didn't have a choice and what he said makes sense 

They will call me tomorrow to let me know if any of the other 3 are suitable to freeze 


*plex* wow your counsellor doesn't sound very nice :hugs: I hope that you're okay??? :hugs:
Yes the recipient says yes or no and just because others are waiting it doesn't mean they have the same characteristics!! :hugs:

*4magpies* Im sure you won't be waiting long Hun :hugs: I can't wait for you to get the call!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Oh how exciting!! Yay for being pupo. 

Talking to some girls from my clinic on the other forum and they got matched in 1 day and 4 days at the beginning of the month so I hope mine is as quick!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* brilliant news :happydance: not long for yo at all then now :) it's so nerve wracking waiting for that call isn't it :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

It's horrible. Knowing my luck it'll take ages!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I'm sure it won't take long your clinic seem to be extremely fast at matching :hugs: fop days feel like years though when waiting don't they!


----------



## Plex

Scerena - :happydance: woohoo!!!!! Absolutely love ur profiel picture:D How r u doing today? xx
Magpies - Any news? xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* far much less sore :) very tired still though :/ just got the call that I have two embryos frozen both quality blasts :)

How are you dong???


----------



## Plex

Thats great news!!!! :D Really pleased for u hun! Sorry ur feeling shattered though :hugs: 
Im ok ta just hate all this hanging around waiting for stuff to happen lol Im about 12/13dpo atm and having constant:bfn: hpts I'll be happy as long as af isnt late :) xx


----------



## scerena

Thinking of you, I just really wish you would get your miracle baby before IVF I am rooting for you I really am :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

No call from the clinic today. 

This is deffo the worst bit of waiting yet. 

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* the wait for matching is hard Hun :hugs: when you get to EC OMG it's even harder as you constant worry about your embies :hugs: I'd like to say it gets easier but it doesn't but you will be matched soon and you will be PUPO before you know it :hugs: 

Did the clinic give you a time frame??


----------



## 4magpies

She just said people are waiting when I asked. 

Their website says 1/2 months max, I really hope it doesn't take that long. 

I'm hoping I get lots of eggs with my AMH being so high. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

You will be matched soon Hun, they've probably passed your details to some recipients and waiting for a reply :)

You will do fine, I would have had more if I didn't have to coast for so long :) but m pleased as I Managed a top blast and 2 quality frosties :)
You will do great :)


----------



## Plex

Heya all!! :D 

Scerena - Hows things hun? x

Magpies - Im sure u'll get a call soon, im keeping my fxd for a quick call! x

Think af is on her way :happydance: least i can get my bloods done before i go away on sat - shame i have to get them done in my run of nights though but hey ho I just gotta get on with it :)


----------



## scerena

*plex* hey Hun I'm fine thanks :) how are you??? Where are you going away too? Is af spotting or symptoms???


----------



## Plex

Glad ur doin well :) Im doing well thanx :D Think its af spotting but my belly aches too. Im off to cromer with dh, my lb and my MIL. We're going from sat - the following sunday. Have to finish packing tonight, but then we'll b all set :D Im working wed, thur& fri nights so we go down on sat pm. Will be taking the laptop and dongle though so we (I) can still go online (check up on how ur all getting on) lol xx


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry AF is getting you plex. Mines due any day now. 2nd since ectopic. Gone so quick. 

Called clinic today to check my file has been passed on, the egg share coordinator will have it tomorrow as she's been at the Swansea clinic. Hopefully there is someone waiting!

Came home to a letter from clinic to send to my GP explaining I'm going to be doing antagonist/short protocol which surprised me. Will be stimming with Gonal F 112.5 units/d. So ill go straight from the pill to stimming and be monitored very closely and if I start to over stimulate I will have burselin trigger and do a FET at a later date. 

Exciting!! 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I hope that you have a lovely break :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*4magpies* yeh I got a copy of the letter they sent to my gp crazy how the gp knows everything but so good they communicate with them :)

I have everything crossed for you that someone is waiting for you, I'm sure they are Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I expected to be doing long. Lol. 

I dunno why I'm doing short. 

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I thought being on the pill made it a long protocol? I haven't a clue lol, I done the pill... weird, maybe they changed your protocol or your gp got it wrong :shrug: not long now and you will know for sure :)


----------



## baby25102011

I know this is a bit late but I am just starting, had a blood test to see if I can and next apt 10th June.

Any advice?

:flow: x x


----------



## scerena

*baby* :hi: welcome to the thread :)

Um what advise would you like??? :)


----------



## 4magpies

Letter was from clinic to GP scerena. The pill is just to sync cycles rather than being part of the protocol. Proper down reg is injections ect as far as I'm aware? 

Welcome baby, you had your AMH tested? Which clinic are you at?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* yeh I had a copy of that too :) yeh true, I was on pill to get my cycles sync'd then took nasal spray the day I came off it but started Stims when I had my withdrawal bleed from the pill not sure why mine was called a long protocol :shrug: as the spray is to stop ovulation :shrug:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not having a nasal spray it'll just be a pen. 

What were your exact drugs? What was the nasal spray? 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Bcp, menopur, nasal spray, ovitrelle (trigger) then some tablets I started day of trigger to stop OHSS...
Can't remember the name of the spray- it will come to me and I'll post the name lol :)

You will probably add cetrodite injection a few days into stimming to prevent o if you're not doing the spray :)


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh yeah there was something about cetrodite in there. 

Thanks honey. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Yeh that one will stop you ovulating Hun, betty used that one and she used gonal f :)


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Sorry AF is getting you plex. Mines due any day now. 2nd since ectopic. Gone so quick.
> 
> Called clinic today to check my file has been passed on, the egg share coordinator will have it tomorrow as she's been at the Swansea clinic. Hopefully there is someone waiting!
> 
> Came home to a letter from clinic to send to my GP explaining I'm going to be doing antagonist/short protocol which surprised me. Will be stimming with Gonal F 112.5 units/d. So ill go straight from the pill to stimming and be monitored very closely and if I start to over stimulate I will have burselin trigger and do a FET at a later date.
> 
> Exciting!!
> 
> xxx

Thanks hunx
Sounds like promising news, Im hoping that u get matched asap fxd they already have someone in mind for u :D 
Bet that was a bit of a shock being put on the short protocol - i thought that all the egg sharing was on long protocols, but then im still getting info on it all lol. Bet its all feeling very real now that u know ur protocol!! Im excited for u hun!!! :hugs: 
Any news yet x


----------



## Plex

baby25102011 said:


> I know this is a bit late but I am just starting, had a blood test to see if I can and next apt 10th June.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> :flow: x x

:hi: heya 

Will u get ur results on the 10th or did they say that they'd contact you with them? 

What kinda stuff wud u like to know? xx


----------



## Plex

Scerena - How u getting on hun? xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* the TWW is TORTURE never thought it would be this bad!!!! How are you???


----------



## Plex

:hugs: have u got much planned to keep u occupied? x

Im happy ive got af now so i can get my bloods done 2moro pm when i get up. Then I just have to hang about for the counselling which IS mandatory :( Had a conformation letter yesterday. Not looking forward2 that. Im gunna make sure we're both well read on everything so it'll be an in/out job fxd! I have a massive headache atm too :( hope im not coming down with something!! Got three nights now starting 2nite too :( 

xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* not really :( I wish I Had loads to keep me occupied :dohh:

Hope your headache goes soon Hun and booo for af but yay for getting bloods done :)
I really hope that work doesn't drag too much for you :hugs:


----------



## Plex

me too lolol Really cant be arsed to go in but better had :) Just a couple of days then im off :) 

I suppose u dont wanna be doing too much anyway? have u been advised to have bed rest at all? x


----------



## 4magpies

My counselling was just a bit of a chat to make sure I understood everything. 

No news yet but not really expecting any now. Decided not to worry about it. 

Yep short protocol is a shock as I also thought all egg share was long, happy with it as its less stress on my body and less injections. Just hope it works and I get enough!! 

xxx


----------



## baby25102011

Hi ladies! :D

Any at all please lol
I've already had successful IVF remember the general stuff ... is it going to be any different?

I've had the blood test done about 3 weeks ago but my next apt is 10th June so expect they'll tell me then? I think it should be fine as I am young?

I'm at Liverpool Women's - same place as I had IVF.

:flow:


----------



## MrsH28

Hey all :) 

Sorry been absent for a few days - was in hospital having a minor op. all sorted now and back home - got some good news though - got my next set of appointments at Manchester - 29th May i go to see the Counsellor and the Donation Coordinator so it appears everything in moving ahead as i hoped :) 

Good Luck Scerena - Fingers crosse for you xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* how was work??? Nope I was told t return to normal activities as there is no evidence that bed rest works... But I stayed in for two days as I was still in pain but I wasn't n bed I was up moving around etc...

*4magpies* I think mine was a long protocol but it must have been short really as I only injected with menopur and the nasal spray I took after I took my last pill and started injections on af as normal- so can't really see the difference in our cycles ...??? Weird isn't it...
I'm praying that you hear very soon Hun I'm sure you will :hugs:

*baby* I've just done my cycle- it's no different except for you share half of the eggs :)
You should be fine if you're young :hugs:
How many eggs etc did you get on your last cycle???

*mrsh28* I hope that yo have a speedy recovery :hugs: 29th is soon :happydance: hopefully it will start cycling in June sometime or early July :)


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh ok scerena. Mines short I think because I only have one drug really, stim. I don't technically DR. The pill is only used as I'm sharing, if I wasn't I'd just have baseline CD3 and go straight to stim. 

That's great mrs H, have you had all your screenings done?

xxx


----------



## scerena

Same my pill was only to sync cycles...

And the spray I add from beginning of cycle rather than 4 days in (like certrodite) it does the same thing as the cetrodite...

And I only done menopur...

So weird why ones short and ones long? Oh well never mind :dohh:

When I read abut long protocols people are DR for the first 21 days of their cycle, I didn't, I came off the pill and onto Stims... Weird I'm thinking maybe they changed mine to short?


----------



## 4magpies

Yours does sound like short actually. Hmm odd. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Yh must of changed it lol!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, just thought I'd update you on my situation... 

I was very dizzy yesterday so I done a pregnancy test and I THINK I got my BFP (very light but there) then done another tonight and the line is darker, below is a pic of tonight's test on a cheapy :)

Please keep me in your prayers that this embryo is a sticky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I hope everyone is doing well? Been quiet on here, thinking of you all :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baby25102011

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies, just thought I'd update you on my situation...
> 
> I was very dizzy yesterday so I done a pregnancy test and I THINK I got my BFP (very light but there) then done another tonight and the line is darker, below is a pic of tonight's test on a cheapy :)
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers that this embryo is a sticky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well? Been quiet on here, thinking of you all :hugs:

Wow that is deffo a bfp :happydance: :hugs:

They got 17 last time but only 10 were mature enough to try, but all 10 fertilised, with ICSI as well!

So am little concerned as to whether they straight split the eggs or only split the mature ones. I tried to ask the consultant but he seemed in a rush to get out and started saying it's not about how many they get but how many fertilise - then went on to say they would hope to get 8 so 4 each which scares me a little!! Didn't even have out apt in a proper room, he came in and lent on a bed thing while talking us ....


----------



## scerena

*baby* thanks :)

I am sure its a straight split :shrug: i didn't end up sharing my eggs as my recipient had a change of circumstances just when i was due for EC though so I'm not sure? what clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lamara.foster

Omg hi scerena I've been away so long and just seen that you're pupo!!! When are you testing? I've not read through any of the thread since I've been offline so I'm so unaware of where everyone is on here. I'm going to consultant in two weeks cannot wait. I've probably got a few more months to wait still but oh we'll get there. I hope you're doing well and everyone else too. I can't wait to hear everyone's stories xxx


----------



## scerena

I got my bfp it's just on the page before this one :)

Brilliant news that you have your consultant app in a couple of weeks :) what's the next one after that???


----------



## lamara.foster

Wow oh I'm so so so pleased and happy for you! Congratulations! I've had Amh and cmv checks but don't know results until the appointment. I guess after that I have a few chromosome checks and other things my scan a nurse appointment and next HIV check is due in on July first but I've not got dates for any of the appointments I need I guess I have to wait until the appointment with consultant. I really want to know my amh and cmv status but they won't tell me yet. Guess ill have to wait xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* not long now :) your level must be okay for you to have the consultant app :) 
Can't wait for you to get all you app dates, been a long time coming for you hasn't it :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

Yes it's been a while but I'm ok with the waiting now I'm used to it I just wish I knew what was next. I seem to have done everything backward at the clinic usually they have consultation then nurse then bloods etc then counselling. I don't know why it's taken so long to see a consultant there either. I hope scan appointments are easier to get hold of. Xxx


----------



## scerena

You will be fine once you start and scans are in the morning, they have to fit you in for scans...

Hopefully things will move quickly for you from now on fx'd!!!


----------



## 4magpies

It's a straight split, odd numbers and you get the extra egg. 

Oooh congrats scerena? When was your OTD? What did they use to trigger you? Not HCG?

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and lamara I've had all my tests and been accepted so just waiting for a match. 

AF started in the night so I won't be starting this cycle, so it'll probably be June. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* it's a a bfp as I had a completely negative test at 4dp5dt :) plus my tests have got darker :)

Ahhhh sorry af started last night :( at least you will be all prepared and ready to go next cycle hunni :hugs:


----------



## kazzab25

Hi everyone long time no post!! Just wanted to say for the third time congrats to hoping and check in on how everyone's doing!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## scerena

*kazza* thanks Hun :hugs: I haven't checked fertility friends today, I will head over :)


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies, just thought I'd update you on my situation...
> 
> I was very dizzy yesterday so I done a pregnancy test and I THINK I got my BFP (very light but there) then done another tonight and the line is darker, below is a pic of tonight's test on a cheapy :)
> 
> Please keep me in your prayers that this embryo is a sticky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well? Been quiet on here, thinking of you all :hugs:

OMG!!!!! that looks like a definate line to me hun!! Congrats :happydance: im hoping its a sticky bean xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks hunni I got "pregnant" on a digi today :) how are you Hun?


----------



## Plex

:happydance: xxxx u having any symptoms yet? x

Im good ta, 5weeks and counting till counselling session, i may do a ticker for that lol Im in cromer atm and its a bit chilly lolol Am hoping to get down to have a go on the arcades later today, Love the 2p bandits :D


----------



## scerena

I'm just dizzy Hun that's what made me test... I've had cramps since EC but no other symptoms though...

Yes do a ticker Hun :) hope you had fun at the arcade :)


----------



## bettybee1

4magpie - hope it doesn't take too long for a match it's took them 7 days at care for A match and a girl who I know who's eggsharing at same clinc as you only waited 10daysv!!!! 

Plex- hope your cousling session comes quick will they match you straight after that or r they already matching you ? 
Screnea - fab news on the digital test :)


----------



## 4magpies

Oh scerena that's great congrats. Looks like you need to change the thread title to 3 BFP!

I'm not hoping Betty its already been 9 days. I called them Friday lunch time and left a message and they never called me back. Just used to my crap luck. Longer it takes them more chance I have of getting a proper honeymoon abroad so meh. Started not to give a crap, probably won't get a BFP anyway or won't respond well. 

Not feeling very positive about it at the moment at all. 

How are you Betty? I'm sorry your cycle didn't work. Big hug. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

bettybee1 said:


> 4magpie - hope it doesn't take too long for a match it's took them 7 days at care for A match and a girl who I know who's eggsharing at same clinc as you only waited 10daysv!!!!
> 
> Plex- hope your cousling session comes quick will they match you straight after that or r they already matching you ?
> Screnea - fab news on the digital test :)

Sorry about ur cycle hun :hugs: xx Fxd for next month!!! will it be an egg sharing cycle this time? 
Im hoping they're already matching me, theyve taken some characteristics from me so fxd :D xx


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :hugs: have u heard from the clinic yet? Im hoping they hurry up 4 u hun xx

Scerena - Hows things with u? xx

Im enjoying a bit of rare sunshine :happydance: not much happening with me - am hoping when i get back i have a letter about my cycstic fybrosis results. Also not long found out im a carrier of group b strep - which means iv antibiotics when in labor glad i know tbh as it can cause meningitis in newborns if not treated with the antibiotics in labor :( Will be coming back home on sunday so will see if have any letters then. xx


----------



## 4magpies

They called me today after calling them last week to check all was fine with my file and it is so they're now looking for a match for me. 

I'm not holding out any hope of a quick match anymore. I'm never lucky so I dunno why this would be any different. Meh. Feeling very down about it all to be honest. Like I want to give up. But there we are. 

x


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* Hun I'm sure they will match you quick don't loose hope :hugs: waiting to be matched is so stressful though I know how you feel Hun :hugs:

*plex* I'm good thanks my beta was back today 223 :) glad you're enjoying the sunshine... fx'd your letter is there I'm glad you're enjoying the sunshine :)
I'm glad you found out about the strep as at least they know to give you the anti biotics :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :hugs: Ill still keep my fxd for a speedy match for u hun. Do know what u mean by feeling a bit deflated by the whole process though, I still cant believe i have to wait another month to see my unsympathetic counsellor I think its all the waiting around we have to do, it torture :( 
On a different note, how the wedding planning going? xx

Scerena - well the sun didnt last long lol :nope: Ur betas really good!!! :happydance: Do u have a date for ur u/s yet? xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I'm having a repeat beta Friday then when I get the results next Monday/Tuesday I think I will book in then for the U/S I personally want to make sure my levels are increasing first :)

Sorry the sun didn't last long :( how are you??


----------



## Plex

Thats a good approach hun, although im sure everything will be fine :thumbup: 
Im good ta, just hanging around waiting lol dont think im going to be up2 much today, its just started raining :dohh: am going out tonight for a curry though so looking forward to that :D xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I love curry :) yum! You going with oh?? Yeh looks like its about to rain here big grey clouds! 
What date next month is your app again?
How's your LO?


----------



## Plex

yeah we're off out this pm to the local curry house :D Really looking forward to it plus the added bonus of not having to wash up at the end of it lolol Its the 28th June :growlmad: wish it was sooner, just annoyed that by the time they start to look for a match i'll have been waiting 2months - least ive got a lot going on in the mean time :) 
My lb is a lil terror!! :haha: it takes a lot outta me taking him anywhere atm cos hes got so much energy :dohh: xx


----------



## scerena

Always the best bit about takeaways/eating out- no or hardly any washing up :)

I'm glad you've got a lot going on in the meantime to help keep your mind occupied :hugs:

Aw bless him :) soon you'll be running around with your pregnancy bump :)

Love all your tickers by the way :)


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun :) Think i have too many tickers tbh lol but its interesting to see how long things are taking. 
What have u been up2? x


----------



## scerena

I love the tickers just realised they were all there! Now I can keep track without having to keep asking you :dohh:
I haven't been up to much, just been relaxing when I can an just hoping everything goes okay... Poor hubby been doing all the housework and I've been on my backside :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Wedding planning is going well, buying my bridesmaid dresses this weekend so then that's all done. 

OH still needs to suit shop, it's just paying for all the little bits now and finishing stuff like centre pieces and choosing music. Still got 6 months to go though. 

Oh need to send proper invites out yet, did save the dates months ago though. 

That's great scerena. So happy for you. 

xx


----------



## Plex

I take it all back about my counsellor, i blame it on the meds lol she called me today and offered me the 7th June :happydance: then a follow up on the 21st June which is FAB!!! Only 2 weeks to wait now :D 

Magpies - I loved shopping for the outfits :) have u picked urs already? xx

Scerena - u had ur next beta today? fxd all will be well hun :hugs: unfortunatly it makes for a long weekend for u :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* brilliant news :happydance: why do you have to have a follow up??? Hopefully beta results are back Monday :)

*4magpies* thanks, Im glad to hear that your wedding planning is all going well :hugs:


----------



## Plex

counsellor says theres too much to go through in one session - although only one session is mandatory another cant hurt lol gives us something to do while waiting :)


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I've got my dress and chose bridesmaids dresses the other weekend. Was just waiting to get paid to buy them. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

And great news about councilling plex, at this rate you'll be starting before me! Lol xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I only needed one at both clinics and if u wanted further sessions its up to you- I think 2 is more for people who don't really get the whole thing, i think you'll only need one- but like you said it will pass the time :)


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I'm sure you will be matched soon :hugs: it's hard waiting for a match but I'm sure you won't be waiting too much longer :hugs:


----------



## baby25102011

scerena said:


> *baby* thanks :)
> 
> I am sure its a straight split :shrug: i didn't end up sharing my eggs as my recipient had a change of circumstances just when i was due for EC though so I'm not sure? what clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking?

Liverpool Women's.

We decided to wait it out til Jan, but depending on _if_ we can start sooner (finances pending) I'm tempted to go for it asap ...

x x x


----------



## Plex

Magpies - will they call u to tell u u have a match or do they write to u? Exciting uve picked ur wedding dress, did u try on loads or did u know what u wanted? I think i went round every bridal shop within a 15mile radius lolol x
Scerena - oh thats good, im doing a lot of research into it all, she gave me a long list of web sites to look at to prepare, tbh all we've done is think about the what ifs so am hoping it'll be a short session :) x
Baby - how much wud u have to pay there if u dont mind me asking? x


----------



## 4magpies

I went to one shop, but it's the biggest one in our town and its the one I used to walk past as a little girl and dream about.

I tried about 20/30 on I think! Haha. It's totally not what I had in mind for myself, opposite of what I wanted and I love it. Got it as a bit of a bargain too, should've been £1200, got it for £300! Was a sample and fit me perfectly. 

I just assumed id be matched quickly as I'm very average/plain. I guess not. 

My next period is due on my birthday. Tempted to start the pill anyway as I don't really want AF then. Especially with how painful and awful they've made me feel after everything. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

:D bargain!!! my dress was 600 6/7years ago, u got a great deal there hun :D 
I hope u get matched before ur birthday :hugs: x

I got all excited when I was away as my mum said i had a letter from the hospital, but it turned out to be one i'd already been sent :( Im going to make my nursing info session after my counselling session then we're all done :D itll be just waiting x


----------



## scerena

*plex* eeeeek you will be starting in no time :happydance: 

*4magpies* what a bargain :) I'm sure that you will be matched soon :hugs:

*baby* gl with whenever you decide to do the egg sharing :)


----------



## Plex

:hi: how're u doing hun? Im excited for u :happydance: will be stalking these pages when i can 2moro to see if u get ur results xx


----------



## Plex

I have to say im getting more excited as the time goes on :D


----------



## scerena

*plex* I just realised its bank holiday Monday so I won't get my results tomorrow :( will have to wait until tues... But I will update my next beta, I'm so nervous!!!
I'm glad you're getting excited Hunni it's good t be excited as this will hopefully bring you your potential baby :)


----------



## Plex

:dohh: forgot it was the bank holiday too lol thats a bit of a bummer hun :hugs: r u doing anything 2moro4 the hols? x


----------



## scerena

Not sure yet Hun :shrug: are you???
I know wish it wasn't bank hols :dohh:


----------



## Plex

im meeting an old school friend in the am, which im looking forward to :) then i'll be seeing my mum and dad in the pm - really want a bbq but bet the weather will be shit lol x


----------



## scerena

Sounds like a good day :)
I got sunburn today :dohh:
Fx'd the weather will be nice for you tomorrow so you can have a BBQ :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Scerena - any news hun? Am thinking of u :hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## Plex

OMG just seen ur siggy :happydance: SOOOOOOOOO pleased for u :happydance: xxxx


----------



## scerena

Hey Hun sorry just been trying to sort an early scan I was going to update the thread shortly :)

Thanks, doc was happy he said hormones going in the right direction and they more than doubled so things are looking good, so please keep your fx'd for me Hun :hugs:

How have you been? Did you have a nice bank holiday weekend???


----------



## Plex

:) had a lovely weekend thanks hun - hows the sunburn with u/ did u have a good bank holiday? Im now having a washing/ironing day for my sins lol although will probably leave the ironing till later though :) Am really not up2 much at all, just waiting now for my counselling next week (eeek!!) When did u book your nursing info session? Did u book it at the same time as ur counselling or after u'd had the counselling? x


----------



## scerena

They gave me all the appointments on the same day so not sure Hun? Try get it the same day if you can or near enough???

Im having a lazy day like yesterday, trying to get rid of this flu :( it's really taking its time to go :dohh:

I HATE ironing poor you :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Hope ur feeling better Scerena & the flu has pee'd off lol xx

I never did the ironing in the end which means i now have a MASSIVE pile of it to do AAAAA lolol 

I sent an email to the clinic on wed and got a reply yesterday, good news is that all my bloods came back great bad news is that im number 17 on the waiting list!! Although the nurse said that that is all subject to change. Even though she's said that im thinking number 17?! OMFG Im going to be too old before we get started :( She told me to get back in contact once ive had my final counselling session and she will review my place on the list. Im now starting to look at self funding, like if we dont have a match by the time im 34 then we'll do a private round - might take that long if not longer to save up :( have to buy a car first as mines bolloxed and need a car for work. Im now hopeing that we only need the one counselling session fxd!


----------



## scerena

Number 17!!! BUT look at it like this- you might be number 17 BUT you might have characteristics that match a recipient that others don't on the waiting list :hugs: so don't worry tooooooo much yet Hun, if by the time your counselling session comes and your place hasn't changed could you not look at another clinic???
That's what I had to do after my clinic didnt have a match- will be quick as you will have all your blood results etc? Just an option???

You're about the same distance as me to my current clinic (2 hours) not sure if travelling is a possibility for you? If so they're pretty good and quick at matching?

I really hope that you go down that list quickly :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Have been thinking about that too - may be quicker to go elsewhere. Im keeping my fingers crossed that someone is looking for someone like me to be matched with :) Travelling wus only be an issue for my hubby and getting my mum to look after my lb. Think I will look into other places if im still at the same place after my counselling def.

Hows things with u hun? x


----------



## scerena

Fx'd it doesn't come to that and you suit a recipient properly... Fx'd!!!! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

I'm doing good thanks, got my first scan next week (6th June) which I'm quite nervous about, apart from that I'm ok... :)

*4magpies* how are you Hun???


----------



## 4magpies

I'm ok I guess. Not coping very well at mo. 

Preg announcements on Facebook. 

Drinking wine tonight. Don't give a fuck. 

Still waiting. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* awww Hun.... I'm so sorry to hear you're feeling down Hun :hugs: have you asked for an update as to matching???

I came off Facebook a couple of years ago as I couldn't handle it anymore :(

Enjoy your wine Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I haven't even called them. I don't think there is any point. 

I need Facebook to keep in touch with family as they all love 300 miles away. Pah. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* might be worth dropping them an email to see how they're getting along? I did weekly :) they might be able to tell you if any recipients have your info right now ectopic?


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello, been away on holiday came back and I went to my consultation!!! I have some good news! My amh level has almost doubled! A year ago it was 17.15 pmol. Now it is 29.0 pmol. 

All my bloods are normal im cmv negative and just had my chromosome bloods done on thursday. I have a scan booked for 28th june and apparantly in 6 weeks should expect a call to go in for more bloods and for a medical consultation with a consultant and egg share nurse. They said after that they find me a match and I should expect to start around aug sept time depending on matching process. She said it wont be a problem matching me because im pretty standard.. ( i didnt know whether that was a compliment or insult but i sure wont complain if it makes it easier) EEEEK im super getting excited now! Just time to try to forget about the whole process for another month 

Scerena how are you doing are you having symptoms yet? 
Plex how are you doing in your journey so far?
Everyone else how are you? xxxx


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news *lamara* not long until you get going :happydance:
Well done on your amh :) mine was nice and high too :)

How was your holiday??? Where did you go???

I'm doing good thanks :) got my first scan on thurs praying everything is ok fx'd!!!


----------



## lamara.foster

Im sure everything will be great at the scan, i guess we all worry about things more than the regular woman who gets pregnant naturally. Fingers crossed that your scan is perfect! I was so happy when my amh came back at that level i was sick with nerves before i went in to get my results my eyes were tearing up. Holiday was nice we stayed in uk we went to ilfracombe in devon im not leaving the country until after treatment and results etc. Was nice to get away and chill out for a while. I live on an army barracks and it can get a bit weird going back into civillian streets after so long of living here, its good to see men not wearing a uniform and living here i swear more women are pregnant than ever, solider boys love to breed. I didnt see one bump or get jealous the whole holiday xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls.

I've been matched, just waiting for the recipient to (hopefully) accept me then I start treatment!!

Also decided we will be booking our honey moon in July after treatment, we are going 2 days after our wedding and spending Xmas away, 10 nights in Egypt if pregnant, if I'm not will book somewhere more exotic like goa, if this cycle fails we will more than likely wait till next year to do another. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* thank you, I'm glad your results were high enough to egg share :) aw I'm glad you enjoyed your holiday :) sounds nice :)

*4magpies* brilliant news so happy for you :happydance: :wohoo: I have everything crossed for you this cycle :hugs:
Great idea about booking the honeymoon in July :) Egypt is meant to be nice :)

I have everything crossed that this cycle will be your successful cycle :hugs:

*plex* hey Hun I hope that you're doing okay???


----------



## 4magpies

How long did it take for them to get back to you after they told you they were sending your details off?

xxx


----------



## scerena

I was told that they gave my file to a lady and heard a day or two after I THINK??? Not 100% sure- I think it depends on how long the lady takes to consider your details...
I'm sure you won't be waiting too much longer Hun :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I asked my friend who used donor eggs and she said they had 48 hours to decide. 

Hopefully my clinic is the same. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

I've heard of them giving them longer but hopefully your clinic is sooner :)


----------



## charlie00134

Any chance I could join? I've only sent the initial emails and im waiting to ring someone on Monday to try make an initial appointment. Tried Clomid which worked on month 5 but then failed. Now cant have anymore Clomid so going for egg share.


----------



## 4magpies

Of course welcome Charlie. Do you just have PCOS then? Which clinic are you using?

xx


----------



## scerena

Welcome *charlie* :) good luck I hope you get a consultation soon :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah I've got PCOS and weight loss hasn't worked. I did conceive on Clomid and Metformin but I had a MMC at about 7 weeks, found at 10. 
I'm hoping to go to Jessop clinic in Sheffield but am currently waiting to speak to someone. 
How long does it take from initial enquiry normally. I've already got some blood works but I'm guessing they'll redo a lot


----------



## 4magpies

It took about 3 months from first appointment to match I think. 

You will need screening bloods done and chromosome ones called karotyping usually take about a month. 

I have pcos and I lost 7st and its got worse. I'm also on metformin. 

I've had a MC and two ectopics last one was end of march. 

PCOS sucks. Did you stay on met whilst pregnant?

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

No I was never told to :(
3 months is longer than I was hoping :(


----------



## 4magpies

There new research to suggest it greatly reduces the risk of miscarriage in women with PCOS who take it up to 12 weeks, I ever do get pregnant that's what I'll be doing no matter what a doctor tells me. 

My friend had a missed MC after IVF and is pregnant again (17 weeks) and all is fine and she carried on with it. 

You have to have lots of screening done and councilling to share, then it's waiting for a match. Is there any reason why you're not having NHS IVF?

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not eligible for NHS IVF because 
1) The don't offer it at all in my PCT
2) My husband has a child to a previous relationship

I'm hopefully going back on metformin on Friday from my GP and I'm hoping some anxiety meds too because I'm a wreck. Yesterday I was expecting to go back on Clomid but the rules had changed :(


----------



## 4magpies

Ah ok makes sense. 

I've never had clomid because no point as my tube is ruined. 

Why have the changed the rules? Sorry for all the questions. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Don't apologise :)

It was 12 months Clomid guidelines but in February they changed it to 6 months and I've already had 5 :(
Who knows why


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies, has anyone signed up for egg share after a failed full ivf cycle?

I'm Just in the tww an wanted a back up plan in place! X


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies my scan went well :) saw my blobs heartbeat and was dated 6 weeks yesterday, my embryo measured 5.5mm :cloud9:
Here are the links you can see baby's heartbeat if anyone fancies a peak?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5fgjzpltcpegkse/1_1_A.AVI

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vvl5j46jsvivhlf/1_4_A.AVI

https://www.dropbox.com/s/o6tkzkntl4c0msc/1_10_A.AVI

*aimze* :hi: Ithis was my first IVF but on another forum I'm on people have egg shared after a failed cycle... 
How many dpt are you Hun?? And when is OTD???

*4magpies* have you heard anything back???

*plex* how is things going with you Hun???

*charlie* I too done egg sharing as my pct doesn't offer IVF until I'm 30/35 something like that and my oh has children... Gl :)


----------



## aimze

Massive congrats scerna..been stalking your story since we spoke when you first started egg share...

I'm only 2dp5dt...going to test Mondy @ 5d...tested today to check trigger all gone!

Does anyone know where the eggs go & if they won't go to someone in your estate! X


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> Hi ladies my scan went well :) saw my blobs heartbeat and was dated 6 weeks yesterday, my embryo measured 5.5mm :cloud9:
> Here are the links you can see baby's heartbeat if anyone fancies a peak?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5fgjzpltcpegkse/1_1_A.AVI
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vvl5j46jsvivhlf/1_4_A.AVI
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o6tkzkntl4c0msc/1_10_A.AVI
> 
> *aimze* :hi: Ithis was my first IVF but on another forum I'm on people have egg shared after a failed cycle...
> How many dpt are you Hun?? And when is OTD???
> 
> *4magpies* have you heard anything back???
> 
> *plex* how is things going with you Hun???
> 
> *charlie* I too done egg sharing as my pct doesn't offer IVF until I'm 30/35 something like that and my oh has children... Gl :)


:happydance: Yay - I saw the lil heartbeat hun, sooooo amazing :hugs: xxxx

Sorry ive not posted for a bit I went away this week and was in a bit of a black spot for mobiles and internet :growlmad: 

I had my conselling today and went thro a lot, counsellor was lovely - have a two week wait till our next session, then we'll be reviewed and hopefully we will be at a higher position on the list than 17!!


Hope u are all doing well? xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* how was your time away??? Hope that you found the counselling okay??? Fx'd that you're going higher and higher up that list as we speak :hugs:


----------



## Plex

it was lovely thanks - we were in the middle of nowhere hence no signal. Literally 2 shops in a 15mile radius!! Even then they were shut for most of the time lolol Weather was great sunny and warm but not too hot. Got out and about a bit and had a lovely caravan too. Was glad to get back though.
Counselling was ok i think, so much stuff to think about, its getting exciting now :) cant wait to have the next session asap then go from there :D

u getting any strong preg symptoms yet or are u a lucky one? xx


----------



## scerena

*aimzee* thanks I missed your post! I got my first faint but very there line at 5dp5dt :) at 4dp5dt I had a bfn! 
Keep us updated on your testing!!!

They basically give the eggs to a lady that doesn't live near you so there's a very slim chance that you will ever bump into each other- everything is completely anonymous too until the child is 18- if they have been told by their parents and they choose to look you up then the hfea will look for you...

*plex* your holiday sounds like bliss :) bet your LO loved it :)
I'm glad that you found counselling ok- yes so much to think about isn't there!

I'm doing ok- got headaches and sooooooo tired and nausea but I'm not complaining :) 
The HUGE ovaries of mine aren't helping though :dohh: they're usually 3cm mine is 12cm from being hyper stimulated :/


----------



## charlie00134

Scerena congratulations on seeing your tiny baby! What lovely news.


----------



## Plex

how is everyone? Any news? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Still waiting on my initial appointment :(


----------



## scerena

Sorry I've been quiet lately ladies, been EXHAUSTED literally so tired I just don't have the energy but I am silently stalking you all :hug:

Hey *plex* any news with you??

*charlie* hope you get your app soon :)


----------



## Plex

Charlie - :hugs: hope u get ur app soon hun x
Scerena - I LOVE ur pregnancy ticker! Have u got a date for ur u/s yet???? Im really excited for you :happydance: xx

Ive got less than a week till my final counselling session!!!!!!!!!!! Then hopefully i'll be a bit closer than number 17 on the list! It kinda makes the :witch: turning up not so bad:) Ive decided to take clomid again this month to try to keep my cycles regular. Im now in my 11th cycle :( I'll be glad to get off it if im honest, although ive been on it so long now that I have no side effects.


----------



## scerena

*plex* I had my u/s at 6wks and 7wks next one is around 12wks Im not sure when yet tho... 
11th cycle of clomid is crazy! Can't wait for you to have your final counselling session- fx'd you've moved right up the list!!!

*4magpies* how's things going with you???


----------



## 4magpies

Not heard anything back yet after the nurse calling to ask me if I had any qualifications?

Hope I don't get rejected because of something so silly. 

I don't have a degree, but I'm really clever. I've worked since I was 17 rather than going to uni. 

xx


----------



## PodRVN

Hi guys
Hope you don't mind me joining
We started our first egg share may 2012 but unfortunately only 4 eggs so couldn't share. We got a bfp in June and Evie born in Feb.
Didn't have a good experience with my first clinic but now at the Lister starting the second attempt. So praying I can share this time round :(! 
Has anyone had any experience of the Lister London?? 

Thanks


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I hope that you hear back soon :hug:

*podrvn* hi I done my cycle at lister and I got my bfp- they know their stuff and have a very good success rate :) you're in good hands there :)
Keep us updated on your journey :)


----------



## PodRVN

Hi Scerena. 
Thanks for the reply. It's good to hear they have a good rep and better still good results. We were very lucky last time so fingers crossed.
We have had all our bloods so just waiting to be matched really. I found the scans lady time an emotional rollercoaster with one day being fine and the next maybe not but with a different drugs protocol hopefully it will go better. 

X


----------



## 4magpies

She's accepted! I start pill next CD2 which is prob gonna be 12/13th July. 

How long we're you guys on the pill for before you started the actual IVF?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*podrvn* what protocol are you doing this time? Fx'd you get matched quickly :)

*4magpies* amazing news :happydance: I was on the pill for 11/12 days- fx'd you won't be on it long- hopefully you're close in cycles already :) you must be so excited!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Really?! That quickly. Wow. 

It'd be nice if something went quickly got me for once but I doubt it! Lol!

xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies sorry to jump on your post but I had my 2nd ectopic last week and lost my remaining tube we really wanted another baby and I've been finding it hard to come to terms with not having another until a friend mentioned egg sharing, we aren't able to afford full IVF Costs but my friend tells me the cost is greatly reduced if you egg share and I'd love to be able to give another couple the gift of a baby I was just wondering what sort of prices egg sharing is many thanks


----------



## 4magpies

It depends on your clinic. I paid £90 for an AMH blood test and them its just the £75 HEFA fee. 

At the other clinic I was at they wanted £500 for screening bloods. Just call them up and ask. 

xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Thankyou


----------



## Plex

yay Magpies :happydance: not long at all now xx

My counselling session has been cancelled :growlmad: so who knows when things will happen:shrug: My plans for going private if i had a long wait have vanished too as my cars gone up it and need to spend the money id saved on a new one :( feel a bit grumpy now lol


----------



## 4magpies

Ah plex how crap on both accounts!! Very annoying they cancelled!!

Especially with no explanation. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Cheers hun - those were my thoughts exactly lol They just said that my counsellor had to cancel due to unforseen reasons. As long as im not left waiting too long i dont mind too much - I will say to them when they call on monday that I dont care who i see as long as i get seen asap lolol xx

OMG Scerena I cant believe ur 8 weeks already!!!! :happydance: hope everythings ok with u hun xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* yep very quick, all depends where your recipient is in her cycle :)

*plex* thanks yes I'm all good got my first midwife appt on Monday :) hw crap about counselling being cancelled :( fx'd you get an appt ASAP :hug:

*mum2beagain* as 4magpues said it varies clinic to clinic so call around, how have you to on so far???


----------



## charlie00134

Got my letter today saying they'd got my GP referral and could I ring to discuss. I hope this is to set up an appointment. :D


----------



## scerena

*charlie* I haven't a clue as I didnt need a referral but gl sounds like its to make an appt :)


----------



## 4magpies

Me either we self referred. 

xx


----------



## scerena

Have your had your treatment plan through *4magpies*?


----------



## 4magpies

They just sent me 2 packets of the pill asking me to start on cd2! Haha. 

I already know me protocol from precious letter.

I'm guessing they've sent me 2 incase we take a while to sync cycles?

Hopefully our cycles aren't far apart. I just call them when AF starts and start taking it CD2.
xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I rang them and they said to send a GP referral but I'll ring on Monday. With any luck they won't need any tests as I've already run loads previously


----------



## 4magpies

Have you ever had AMH? The NHS don't tend to test for it. 

You'll still need screening bloods to for karotyping and cystic fibrosis as NHS only really test for sti's. the genetic ones are the ones it takes a bit of time to come back (4-6 weeks). 

xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: FAB news Magpies :happydance: when do u expect to start bcp? xx

Charlie- I had to have a referral to be seen then we went from there. xx

Scerena - Good luck for your appointment 2moro hun :D xx

I'll be waiting for a that phone call 2moro about my counselling session - i'll call them if ive not heard from them by 2pm. I found a car but have had to beg and borrow to afford it :( Cant wait to get started on treatment, just hope i dont have to wait too long for this counselling session fxd x


----------



## 4magpies

Probably around the 10th of July if AF is on time! Can't wait xx


----------



## charlie00134

I spoke to them and they said they didn't normally accept PCOS patients for egg share due to egg quality(???) I rang round some others and they have no problems so now looking at Manchester Fertility who I'm already happier with because they email back promptly rather than taking 3 weeks. I've completed a patient questionnaire and once a doctor has looked at that they will contact me, then next step is AMH.


----------



## 4magpies

That's great. I have bad PCOS and was ok to share at two clinics so I dunno odd huh?!

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I think it's ridiculous, there's nothing wrong me my eggs, I've never heard of poor egg quality, only failed ovulation.


----------



## 4magpies

My eggs have got me pregnant against the odds 3 times. Just a shame they were in the wrong place. 

Pretty sure my quality is fine. 

xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

scerena said:


> *4magpies* yep very quick, all depends where your recipient is in her cycle :)
> 
> *plex* thanks yes I'm all good got my first midwife appt on Monday :) hw crap about counselling being cancelled :( fx'd you get an appt ASAP :hug:
> 
> *mum2beagain* as 4magpues said it varies clinic to clinic so call around, how have you to on so far???

i havnt made any enquiries as yet still getting my head round the ectopic as i dint know i was pregnant until it happened, but will def be enquiring soon im very excited at the prospect of helping another lady concieve her baby as well us


----------



## scerena

*charlie* Don't listen to them- I have pcos and I had a perfect blast and two good quality blasts frozen so don't worry yourself about the quality of your eggs :hugs:
Great news you've found another clinic :hugs:

*4magpies* I get you're getting excited aren't you :happydance:

*plex* have they called you about the appt yet???

*mum2beagain* must have been so hard :hugs: losses are a very hard thing to go through :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I was the same with both my ectopics. Didn't know I was pregnant, horrible experiences. 

I am getting excited. Waited so long for this!! Haha. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks guys. I don't think there's anything wrong with my eggs, I kinda think they wanted me to go full private. I just wish it hadn't taken 3 weeks of trying to speak to them first!


----------



## Plex

:hi: 

Got a new appointment for the 9th July at 8am (my lb's birthday) :D The counsellor that we had our session with last time will be off for the month so had to re-arrange with her colleague. She said something about getting the counselling done so i can start treatment??!!!??? :happydance: wonder if they've found a match for me? :D 

Scerena - how did ur midwife appointment go today hun? xx

Magpies - OMG!!! 10th July is not far away at all!! :happydance: Im getting excited for you lol xx

Charlie - My clinic do not accept ladies with PCOS according to their web site but theyve accepted me and I have it quite bad. Hope the process is quick for u hun xx

Mum2beagain - Wish u the best of luck with ur inquiries hun - hopefully u'll be started in no time :D xx


----------



## 4magpies

Plex how great!! Be cool if you started treatment right after councilling!! We could be cycle buddies then. 

I'm just wishing the next few weeks away now. I have my 2nd interview for new job tomorrow. I hope I get it!

xxxx


----------



## Plex

:) It wud be amazing if we started right afterwards :) Ive not had any contact with the egg sharing nurse so not too sure. I will have my answer on the thur after the session which will be 11th, hopefully we'll be cycling close :happydance: 

Good luck for your job interview :) what u going for? xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's the job I used to do up north but for a better brand. Ill be doing warranty administration for BMW as I got the job!!!! Eeeek!!!

Guess learning a new job will keep my mind off the IVF anyway. I start on the 25th July!!! Eeeep!!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck with your second interview!


----------



## Plex

:happydance: :happydance::happydance: Congratulations hun! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls. 

Over the moon. 

xx


----------



## Plex

Hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing well. Had a phonecall yesterday from the egg share lady who said the doctor had reviewed my patient questionnaire and it was fine. They're now sending me a pack to get my AMH blood tests done at my GP. They take a week to process and then I can go for my initial appointment. I cant believe I've got so much further with this clinic in 3 days than I did with the other in 3 weeks!
Nervous and excited now.


----------



## Plex

wow charlie! that sounds fab hun :) who r u going with now? x


----------



## charlie00134

Plex said:


> wow charlie! that sounds fab hun :) who r u going with now? x

Manchester Fertility Service. Had my blood taken for AMH tests today so will find out in roughly a week if I'm accepted. They've been brilliant so far


----------



## Plex

Im keeping my fxd 4 ur results to come back asap!! 

Im hoping to get started once ive had my counselling session in 11days. I have no idea what protocol i'll be on. Have they told you anything about ur protocol yet? x


----------



## 4magpies

Great news things are finally moving for you Charlie. 

Clinics vary so much with things it's mad!

I accepted my new job today and told my current one I'm leaving today. Exciting!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

*4magpies* Very exciting! I hope it all goes smooth and easy, I hate changing jobs even when it's for the better
*Plex* They haven't spoken to me about anything like that yet. Apparently the AMH takes a week, then they'll have us in for U/S, SA and counselling all in one day along with chromosomal blood tests, then it's 4 weeks and they'll start trying to match. Need to email them about when I need to pay too really.


----------



## Plex

I hate all the waiting we have to do :growlmad: I have to try not to think about it which is hard as its all i can think about lol How much do u have to pay for ur treatment? x


----------



## charlie00134

It's 520 for treatment and 350 for screening etc. Icsi, 5 day transfer and embrglue are included if it's deemed that you need it.


----------



## Plex

Thats good prices hun especially as its icsi :) did u email them about when u need to pay? x


----------



## charlie00134

I did but it was Friday evening so I'm hoping I'll hear back from them today. If they need the whole amount up front I'll have to borrow but if they don't need it all for a couple of months it'd be better. As long as treatment starts soon I don't care though.


----------



## 4magpies

Mines only £90 for AMH which I have already paid and the £75 HEFA fee.

We are having IVF though not ICSI so that has saved us a lot.

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Don't know if we'll need icsi but it's nice to know it's free if we do. That's really cheap 4magpies none of the places I looked at were that low, the one we''re doing is amoung the cheapest


----------



## Plex

Charlie - any news from the clinic yet? Hows things with u?:) x
Magpies - wow thats a good price hun :) Not long left for u now - how u feeling? :happydance: x

Im away with my mum and dad and lb this week so not much is going on with me lol Have my counselling session on tue next week at 8am so looking forward to that


----------



## 4magpies

Not long to wait now plex. 

I've had terrible cramps today. The ones I usually get around ovulation. I hope it's not ovulation this late because if it is my period will probably be a week late. Annoying!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

No results yet, it's more likely to be Friday or Monday that they'll be back, had enough of waiting now though, really nervous that they'll be too high or too low. 
Plex: hope counselling goes well for you, I'm not looking forward to that part
Magpies: I hope AF isnt late and the cramping is something unrelated.
I'm currently on CD3 which is getting me worked up, my cycles are becoming more normally lengthed and I can't help but wonder about whether I should be holding off. I'm also upset because if it weren't for the MC I'd be leaving work for mat leave and due in about 5 week's. I don't often dwell on what ifs but it's hard at the moment.


----------



## 4magpies

I try not to dwell on would be due dates anymore, I have 3 of them. I can't take that much being sad. 

I hope your results come back soon honey. But this journey is all waiting. I started it in feb/march. All I've done is wait

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Normally o can forget it all, it was a early loss which is easier. Think I'm just in one of those moods because of AF. 
It's possible they may call today, I posted the test Friday and the lab turn around time is 2 days so it's possible. 
I can just about cope with waiting it's the not knowing which gets me lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah that's the worst bit, I hate not having a plan or a date set to wait for. It's the waiting indefinitely that's a killer. 

All mine were early. It's sad that I should be pregnant right now but I just try not to think about it. But that's just me. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I avoid thinking about it where possible. I'm trying to focus on losing my last stone of weight while I wait, lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah weight loss is a good distraction. I'm not doing so well at the moment. Stuck at the same weight. Least I'm not putting it on. 

I've found planning my wedding a really good distraction. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm already married so can't use that lol. 
I resorted to emailing the Clinic asking if my results were in yet, now waiting for a reply.


----------



## charlie00134

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Im getting no where fast. The labs pulled that test due to some shortage of materials so now they have to do a scan instead. I wanna go home and curl up and cry


----------



## Plex

Charlie - :hugs: when do u go for ur scan hun? xx
Magpies - Hows u? xx


----------



## Plex

Im not bad i think - still have no car which is a bummer. 
Also hubby is not sharing his chocolate :growlmad: after i shared mine with him2....hmpf!! :haha: xx


----------



## charlie00134

My scan is on Friday, got to drive to Manchester for it so I'm taking the whole day off and going for a shop round Manchester itself. 
Got to get up early this week :( I live in Harrogate and the Yorkshire Show is on, because the background is 5 mins from my house traffic will be a nightmare. Don't wanna be late because Work aren't making me take holiday for my scan :)

was everyone doing?


----------



## Plex

yay Charlie!! :happydance: least u can get some shopping in too lol :) How long will it take u to drive over there u think? x

Im very impatient now go in tomorrow for the counselling session then have to wait till thur to see where i am on the list - i hate waiting......


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies sorry I have been MIA I've just been rubbish at coming on here I barely update my journal :dohh:

How is very one doing???

*4magpies* you must be due to start soon???

*plex* bless you've had a long wait haven't you :hugs: how are you feeling?? So glad your counselling is tomorrow now :)

*charlie* gl with your scan :) and enjoy the shopping too :)

*lamara* hey how are you???


----------



## Plex

OMG Scerena - cant believe ur nearly outta the first trimester already!!!!! :happydance: How u been doing - still shattered? Whens ur next scan? xx

Im good ta am getting fed up of waiting tho lol It'll be worth it all though for my elusive bfp :thumbup:

Its my lb's 2nd birthday 2moro so getting excited about that :) Ive got him a sand pit/water pit table with lots of things to go with it. hopefully the counselling session wont be too long fxd!


----------



## scerena

*plex* thanks Hun my scan is 2 weeks today- 22/07... Yes still tired and not able to eat much etc but I'm hoping this will all go soon... Very nervous about my scan as haven't had one since 7 weeks!

Awww bless 2 is a lovely age :) I bet you're excited about celebrating his bday with this lovely weather :)

I hope the counselling goes okay :) can't wait for your update :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Hey girls how have things been going, I have been spying on the page for a while but not been talking much I have been trying to keep things off my mind seeing as its been going on so long for me. I had my scan last friday but I was told i have mild pcos and a big cyst on my right ovary i was told to await a call for my medical consultation. I recieved a letter for a follow up about my scan now i am really worried that they will refuse me. I am really stressing. I asked anne the egg share nurse to call me to try to find out what the new appointment is for. is it even normal to have an appointment with a consultant after a scan i wasnt told to expect this at all xx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* I could be wrong BUT I went through paper work with a consultant I think at that hospital- but like I said I could be wrong as it was a long time ago :/ 
I have pcos and was allowed to share at both clinics, I know some don't allow it but I was allowed at princess Anne and lister...

If your appt is not for that then maybe they just want to discuss their findings? How big was the cyst? I wonder if its a permenant cyst or one that's from your previous cycle?
Anyhow I hope you her back from them soon so that you know what the appt is for :hugs:


----------



## lamara.foster

I thought it would be the paper signing one but the lady on the phone said it wasnt, as thats the one i am supposed to pay a deposit at yet she said this appointment i do not pay anything. The lady who scanned me said it was a very big cyst but I get no pain from it or anything so she said it could have been where i ovulated? but still she said it doesnt look right. I really hope they just brush it under the carpet and forget about it. I just hope its nothing scary or disappointing such as not allowed to egg share or a scary kind of cyst. Hows the pregnancy going? xx


----------



## Plex

Lamara - I agree with Scerena, maybe they just want to discuss the findings of the scan? Maybe they will just delay things for a short while until the cyst goes down? I have pcos too and have been accepted. Its awful not knowing though :hugs: xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Ugggh theyve delayed me enough Ive been in this process since february with this clinic and only just managed to get the scan done I still have all the repeat bloods and form signing and nurse meeting and medical consultation to cover before they even attempt to match me. I feel like I will be here forever waiting. xxx


----------



## Plex

:hugs: really hope they dont keep u waiting too long hun :hugs: 
Im in a similar boat as have been waiting since Jan for everything to get sorted :growlmad: maybe this next app is for the repeat bloods? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

No, I was told i have that done at the medical consultation so cant be the bloods although I wish it was. You have been waiting a long time too then! I cant wait to find out whats actually happening xx


----------



## Plex

How long do you have to wait till that appointment? xx

We started in Jan with the chromosome testing (took about 2months to get those results back!) however to be accepted, we got the go ahead to do all the repeat bloods etc at the end of april hence my ticker :)


----------



## lamara.foster

Well they refuse to book any appointments with me I was expecting my medicaal consultation appointment date to come through but instead ive ended up with this annoying one. We had our chromosome testing done 7 weeks ago our first appointment was counselling then bloods and more bloods then a consultation then more bloods and the scan now this then fingers crossed we get the medical consultation and can move forward xx


----------



## Plex

jeese hun thats a lot of appointments! My appointments were - bloods for chromosome tests then consultation then bloods for cystic fybrosis then more bloods - like 5 bloomin vials lol , a scan then x2 counselling appointments. Still have the nursing session to have and then to fill in all the forms. Im currently number 17 on the waiting list but hopefully i'll be a bit closer after 2moro fxd!! 

You'd think all clinics wud condense it all down into 2 appointments wud make it much easier for them and more straight forward for us! xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I know what you mean about just 2 appointments it would make life easier rather than confusing. They havent even told me the number on the waiting list that I am at they were more like if theres a match that has the same characteristics as me then they will try to match us. The nurse said they only like to do a max of 2 egg sharing a month, ive no idea why they prefer that though. I only had one counselling session. I found it really good to talk with someone about it with my husband there. I seriously dont think I am going to get this call back today, they seem to be very slow at responding at the clinic here. xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls my AF should start tomorrow so I start the pill but I don't feel like it is gonna start as I have zero symptoms, my boobs don't even hurt. 

Hope you're all well. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Lamara - Fxd they sort everything out asap although i do know that some take their sweet time on doing anything. :hugs: Just had another thought....maybe theyve found a match???? xxx

Magpies - Fxd for the:witch: I really look forward to sharing your journey hun, hopefully i'll not be far behind u :) xxx

Scerena - :D I loved my scans when I was preggers with my Lb everything about them was fantastic, although the build up to them was very nerve wracking due to my mmc and the amount of time it took us to conceive. Are you enjoying pregnancy? much m/s? xxx


----------



## scerena

*lamara* it was you that's at my old clinic wasn't it? I've everything crossed for you that they speed things along for you ASAP! 

*plex* exactly Hun after my loss at 9 weeks I'm nervous about this scan its took me years to get this baby and I'm praying all is okay with baby so excited yet scared! Yes I'm enjoying it apart from the nausea (not actually sick) and tiredness... But I can't complain as I'm finally pregnant :)

HAPPY BDAY TO YOUR LB TOMORROW I HOPE HE HAS A LOVELY DAY :)

*4magpies* fx'd af shows tomorrow :) can't wait to follow your journey :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Thank hun! :hugs: Hopefully it'll be a great day :D xx

I was as sick as a dog for the most part of my preg, although I was never sick just felt crappy lol I had to burp like all the time to stop myself feeling like i wanted to be sick :dohh: Ive been looking at those graze boxes, u considered them at all? Wish i'd had those some of the stuff looks yummy :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

Ha a bit of a rubbish day again :( Started at lunchtime when I got cramps so bad that I could barely walk and I was in the toilets at work for ages crying. I then left work and went to LGI A&E, which isn't my local A&E to make it worse. By the time I got to A&E the pain had eased and by the time I saw a doc they'd decided it was a water infection (I know it was not, none of the same symptoms) or my PCOS. So now I'm worried my PCOS has flared up and it'll stop my treatment. Still got pains but I can't miss any work. Dont know what to think :cry:
Then I get home and find out someone I know is pregnant, she's fought infertility diagnoses and I know she's wanted this although she's only young. I just feel like it's another blow. She's fought with "infetility" for a few months, she's only been with her boyfriend about 6 months. Humph
I guess I need to pull my pants up and get on with it.

Hope you're all doing well guys, sorry to be winging :( x x


----------



## Plex

Charlie - :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I wish it was a match plex! That would be really good if it were but I dont have a good track record for good luck but things might change. The nurse still hasnt called me back so I guess she doesnt want to talk to me :( I will be ringing tomorrow if she hasnt called me by 3pm. Yes Scerena I am at your old clinic. Scerena try not to worry so much about the next scan as every pregnancy is different, the fact that you have symptoms is the most reassuring thing in the world. :) 

4Magpies I hope you get your AF soon so you can start the pill. 

Charlie EVERYONE around me seems to be getting pregnant and it is seriously getting to the point of ''wheres my bump?'' I guess we will all be that bit more grateful when we get our babies though. 

Hugs to everyone thanks for all the support, its nice to speak to people who understand. This is really getting to me now. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'll definitely appreciate my lo more when they arrive, that's for sure.


----------



## lamara.foster

I spoke to the nurse she said that there is something wrong with my test results and she will not give me any idea over the phone I am not going to be able to egg share at all that is a no go zone so i am gutted i have to wait two weeks to find out why! If they say that my scan shows PCOS and they have refused me on those grounds then I will be angry as they have given egg sharing to many women with pcos before and mine would be very mild anyway as i was told by the lady doing the scan. The only tests that we were waiting on was the cystic fibrosis one... so if that has come back as a problem i will be asking for a re test from my doctor too. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

When will you get to find out? Hope it's nothing too serious :(


----------



## lamara.foster

Next Tuesday at ten. Can't wait to hear the reason xx


----------



## 4magpies

Ah no. I hope it's nothing too terrible. 

How frustrating. 

xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

I hope it's just the clinic being stupid. They don't hold the best reputation for egg share xx


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you get sorted hun. If it helps.the first clinic I went to said they don't do egg share for PCOS unless you've had IVF before as egg quality is poor. My new clinic don't care I have PCOS and are doing a follicular count thing on Friday. Depending what they say try ringing.around x x


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks for the heads up I hope it's only pcos because that's easy to deal with compared to having bad blood results. Ill try lister next I think and I have all the screening out of the way with already so that would help. That's only if its due to pcos though. Xx


----------



## lamara.foster

I called the clinic again to see if I can get any insight from them at all and now they are saying the appointment is to discuss my blood results. So the reason I cannot egg share is blood results.... that means I am a carrier of Cystic fibrosis then because thats the only result i was waiting on... I dont believe it for a second so I think I will be requesting repeat bloods from my doctor. If it comes back all is ok then I will be going to salisbury hospital. If it comes back bad then I will cry!!! I literally broke down yesterday when my husband walked in the door, this clinc has absoloutley wrecked me I cant believe they wont discuss my own results with me! xx


----------



## 4magpies

You can still share if you are a carrier no? Aslong as the father of the child is not a carrier. That's what I thought?

xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Not according to this clinic. I guess thats what they screen for. The clinic were all fine up until getting this blood result back and the scan too... so I knew it was either the scan or bloods.. she said it was blood results. I have waited 6 months and had so many tests all to fall at the last hurdle I dont want to back down without a fight so I hjust want a re test. I hope my doctor finds out whats going on and tests me herself but that would be asking alot. xx


----------



## scerena

*lamara foster* so sorry to hear that they have messed you around too! Looks like I wasn't the only person that they done this too!!! Makes me so angry to see them treat you like this and not discuss it a little with you :(

Good idea getting your doc to retest you also, the clinic suck!!!

Sending you tons of :hug:

*4magpies* did af show??? 

*plex* how was counselling? Hope your LB had a lovely bday :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Nope still no period!! xx


----------



## Plex

Lamara - :hugs: Sounds like ur clinic is a pain in the butt :hugs: Maybe email them and request a response via email to confirm the results, put on the top of ur email ur name and hosp number xx I got my blood results that way - That way at least you will know what the problem is(hopefully) I agree with you they shud be telling you your results at least just the basics. I feel awful for u hun :hugs: hope u get ur answers asap cos I dont think I cud wait a week to find out xx


Scerena - My counselling was great, think it was better than the first cos i knew i'd be one step closer to egg share :haha: They're going to write to me and give me the answers that they couldnt get for me, they have to email the HFEA i believe lol I've emailed the nurse to tell her im all done so she can review my place on the list, hopefully i'll be closer to the top :thumbup: Sam had a wonderful day thankyou hun :hugs: I took like a million piccys then realized I had none of him with me :( I'll just get hubby to do some today. How r u doin hun? 2 weeks till ur scan isnt it - how r u finding the time passing? quick or slow? It all went sooooooo slowly for me lol xx

Magpies- Oh no!! still no af??? Hope it arrives soon, u feeling like it may be close? 
Im getting excited for you :) not long at all left now, did u say you had ur protocol already? Had they already discussed what they may put you on? I cant believe looking at ur ticker how long u have left till u get hitched too!! :happydance: All the good stuffs gunna be close together :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

Nope still no sign either. So annoying. Yeah I'm doing short protocol. 

Straight to stimming with 112.5 of Gonal F which is the lowest dose at my clinic. 

If they think I have OHSS they will trigger with burselin and do FET at a later date. But hopefully it won't come to that. I'm super high risk because of my AMH level being sky high. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

:growlmad: why do our bodies never work when we want them to???? is the short protocol still about 6weeks long? Sorry for all the questions :dohh: x

Charlie - u doin ok hun? x


----------



## lamara.foster

Scerena I just dont like the fact that it prevents me using other clinics. I feel like screaming at them but it will only make things worse. 

I spoke to anne again earlier she said she doesnt know if this will mean i cannot egg share elsewhere but it means i cannot share there so I am wondering what that means for me now. Its not like ive got 4 or 5 grand just sitting in my account waiting to be used. Saving will take a long time. 

Now I have to wait 13 more days to find out whats the problem. My doctor called and couldnt even get any information! I am so disappointed with the clinic and the way they handle the correspondence. My doctor said they are sending her a letter but I have not been told that they are sending any letter to her by the clinic. They should send me a bloody letter not make me wait 2 painful weeks. xx


----------



## 4magpies

What the fuck?! That's awful! I'd just go there and not leave till they told me!! 

Short is around 12 days of stims, EC, ET and then 2 week wait so about 4 weeks but I'm on pill to sync cycles with my recipient. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

I dont understand why they cant send u a letter about it either???? Sounds stupid to me, I know they need to explain things properly but it sometimes helps to know something about whats happening, especially with all this, its emotionally draining as it is :hugs: xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

I spoke to my aunt because she knows everything about everyone's health in the family. There is nothing genetic she can think of so I am definitely going to get re tested at the next clinic. Ill let you know how things go and if anything changes xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed you can get it sorted.


----------



## lamara.foster

Thanks xx


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm going to go a bit :wacko: with all this before too long. I rang the clinic to ask if I needed to drink before the scan I had booked tomorrow and if I'd get the result straight away. They asked if I was having it instead of AMH which I said yes because it'd been suspended. They then inform me theyve heard from the lab and it's been reinstated so theyd just take a blood test at my app. I then explain I live 77miles away so should I really come in for that. Please hold. The lab has frozen blood samples so she'll see if they still have mine and call back. Yes they have it and will test it, no need to come in.
Long story short, I no longer have to go in and I'll find out mid week. What a farce, at least it's not the clinics fault.


----------



## 4magpies

Stick with it. IVF is hard and drives you crazy. Egg sharing just makes it worse!!

Still no period for me. Sigh. 

God knows what's going on!

My boobs don't even hurt. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I just hate waiting. I don't even know if I'm accepted yet. I'll accept the waiting when I at least know it's getting me somewhere. Harumph

Hope AF turns up soon :/


----------



## Plex

:hi: girls 

well im feeling a little :growlmad: today, havent heard back from the Egg share nurse today so that means i'll have to wait another week to just find out where i am on the damn list....... I give up :dohh: 

Hope u are all ok? xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I feel like LTTTCers end up as waiting experts!


----------



## Plex

You got that right hun!! lolol My MIL says I shud be more patient, but its damn hard when it occupys most of my thoughts:wacko:

Im 13dpo atm and no sign of bfp or anything....hmpf. Not that im surprised. I worked out that id probably be doing this in October (from being number17 on the list)!!!! Oh dear dont know if I cud wait that long:nope:xx

Magpies- any sign of af yet? x


----------



## 4magpies

Nope nothing yet. 

So annoyed. Stupid body. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

bloody hell hun :hugs: hope it gets a damn move on :) Hows ur new job going? settled in now? xx


----------



## 4magpies

I don't start till the 25th. 

I'm never this late. Last time I was late was my ectopic so paranoid now. 

xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi, how is everyone doing? Plex youre at CRM arent you, I contactted them to see if they will accept me on their list if it turns out i am a carrier of CF they said they will so i am kind of hopint that is the issue. they are the only clinic who will accept me. How long is the waiting after all the tests are done (because i will have all my test results for everything on 23rd) the day i find out the problem with my blood work.. do you have to visit the hospital much? apart from when you are recieving treatment of course? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Becca when i am late i do some hard exercising it always seems to bring on the period. Try doing some it might help xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Plex have you heard from the egg share nurse you should be moved up the waiting list by now. xx


----------



## Plex

Magpies-:grr: damn af!!!! I'll do a dance for you similar to the rain dance its called the af dance - :bunny: Seriously though bet ur getting a bit peeved that its taking so long to arrive. :hugs: So a couple of weeks then till ur new job, have u left ur old place yet? xx

Lamara - Sorry hun but I cant really tell u about waiting times for treatment as Ive not started yet :dohh: As uve had all ur tests it shud be pretty quick idve thought. Its fantastic news that CRM will accept you :happydance: Will u have far to travel? xx

Ive heard diddly squat about my place on the list :growlmad: lol Ikeep checking my emails but nowts there from them :nope:


----------



## Plex

Just a thought Ive had to have two counselling sessions, U'll have to have a consultation then ur counselling then a nursing info session but after that alls a blank for me sorry hun. I will let you know all when its my turn but u never know you may get a match before me hun :) or we cud b cycling together :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Lamara that's great that another clinic will accept you if that is the prob!

I would normally go for a run but I have a shocking cold/flu so can barely breathe! So I can't really do anything at the moment. Sod law. 

Clinic called me today and they wanted to know if AF had started, told them no, said it was late she said its Sod's law and we had a laugh. Recipient is already on pill and they're just waiting for me now. She also told me I would be on pill for 3 weeks, maybe a tiny bit longer so not too bad! 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

How's everyone doing? Had a day out in Manchester with the hubs which has been nice. Going to start an in depth and detail egg share diary tomorrow. May even have magazine interest which would help pay for baby stuff. Now the 4 day wait for my results.


----------



## 4magpies

I've just been at work, working tomorrow too. Sigh. 

Still no witch. Made oh have sex with me when I got home. Haha. Still nothing, thought it might bring it on. 

Been to pick up some car parts to take to Birmingham on Sunday just been for a smoothie now gonna go home and get in bed. 

Rock and roll baby. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sounds about as rock and roll as my normal days. 3 day weekend for me at least


----------



## kazzab25

Hi ladies 

I've not posted on the thread for ages but just wanted to check in on everyone! How's everyone doing? I've not been through all posts so a lil update would be great!


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya hun!!! :D How r u doing?? xxx

Im good ta, just waiting for a nursing session and to be matched so hopefully not long now for me :D


----------



## lamara.foster

plex i doubt i will get a match before you, youre so far into it. most places like to retest everything ive heard. i still have to confirm that im a carrier if not then im genetically challenged but hey ho i will find a way around all of this im sure. 

I scanned and sent off all of the screening info and the egg sharer papers she mailled me to print and fill in and send back. 

becca has AF made any kind of show today even any pain?

I am having a sun bathing day in the garden its sooo hot like 30 degrees so im making the most of it we are in britain after all. 

ill have to book a holiday soon this can get all too depressing all this trying business xx


----------



## Plex

Lamara- im sure u can request a copy of the bloods/tests uve had done at ur current clinic, it may cost 20-30quid but then u take that to ur next clinic. I think scerena did the same? She did have to have the counselling done again though. Im stuck at work today trying not to eat the nice box of choccy biccys that have been left - dont know if i'll succeed lol xx


----------



## Plex

Lamara - if u were only waiting for the CF test result to come back then it shud be that and not something else? Have u had ur chromosome tests back? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you're getting on well. 
I'm waiting for my AMH blood test results. Wait wait wait


----------



## 4magpies

Still nothing for me. Mild cramps but no bleeding yet. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope the mild cramps mean AF is on it's way


----------



## Plex

fxd Magpies!! :D xxx


----------



## charlie00134

So what and when is everyone's next step?
Mine is my blood test results on Tuesday afternoon/Wednesday morning. I feel like a Gladiator and they're the thumbs up, thumbs down people


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just waiting for my period. 

Still. 

Argh! Driving me mental. I even wore a white dress today to tempt fate.


----------



## Plex

Lots more waiting for me - waiting for the nurse to email me back on Thur hopefully!! xx

How u feeling today Magpies? Still rough? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Cold is alot better just a bit stuffy in my nose now and a bit of a cough. 

xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Plex - Well, I had both of the tests taken together and I phoned up not so long ago to find out whether the tests were back yet and the lady on the phone said the chromosome test bas back fine so i guessed that meant the results were notmal but im not sure whether she meant fine as in its back fine or they were fine fine lol im so confusing the situation now. CF was not back when I called so thats why I imagine that it is CF. I hope its CF! 

I hope the nurse calls you soon you have been waiting far too long for this, I feel your pain but with all thats going on with me I expect to be waiting. 

Becca - Those cramps are a good sign things are happening for you finally! Yaaay!

Charlie - I like the way you look at it, the gladiator! I just got sent to death by Southampton lol. What tests are you waiting for? 

I got burnt slightly in the sun today I even went shopping and tried to hang out in the freezer aisle today but it wasnt that chilly! 

xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Charlie I just saw that you are waiting for your AMH tests to come back, I had my first AMH in april 2012 it came back as 17.15 now my AMH in April 2013 is 29.0 so I have no idea what happened so if it comes back surprisingly low then I would get a re test. Just out of my own experience I would advise that. xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I hope af shows ASAP!!!

*plex* hope your not waiting much longer bless you :hugs: fx'd you're up the list!!

*Charlie* gl with your test results :)

*lamara* when is your appt for the results again?

*kazza* good to hear from you I hope you're doing okay?!


----------



## Plex

Lamara - I'd put money on it being the CF then hun :) It wud be bad of them to suddenly turn round and tell u that there was a problem there with the chromosome tests when they'd already said they were fine :hugs: At least its not long now till you find out :) I will say that CRM may be a little slow with somethings but they are very transparent and will tell you stuff via email like ur results or send a letter or call. They take sometime i think cos they only do egg share on a thursday (paperwork and stuff). Im getting impatient but have no choice but to wait i guess - doesnt make it any easier tho lol xx

Scerena - Thanks hun! Heres to hoping :thumbup: Wow last day of the first tri for you hun :happydance: Just a week and a bit till ur scan now? xx

Magpies- Glad ur feeling a lil better :) I hope af isnt still holding out on u and has shown her ugly face :hugs: xx

Charlie - good luck with those test results, i'll be keeping an eye on this to see ur results :D xx

Nowt going on with me today cept i think af may have got me.....so on to cycle 12 of clomid :growlmad: shudnt be surprised i guess.


----------



## 4magpies

Still nothing for me. Going to test again tomorrow. If nothing either way by end of the week I'm gonna go doctors. 

Sorry AF got you. Feel free to send her my way. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Im sending af'y type vibes ur way hun :D Its horrible that ur STILL waiting :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Scerena it's on 23rd so a week and two days to go. 

Plex yeah it would be bad for the clinic to say one thig and mean another we will see. I can't wait to get my results I hope it's not multiple things like I'm a carrier and genetic issue that would ruin me. Sorry af got you. 

At least with crm you have a set day that you know you will have some form of contact from them if expected is all the appointments on a Thursday too apart from when you're undergoing treatment? 

I expect that they will take my recent test results look them over if ok they will call me in for counselling and consultation I hope it's not too soon though I like it all planned out well ahead. I've never had a proper nurse session what's that for? Xxx


----------



## Plex

No its just the nurse processes things on a thur like sending emails and letters and stuff like that. I had a phone call on the Thur to arrange when to get my bloods and scan done went in for them tuesdays. The consultant will refer you for the counselling sessions but do as i did and ask them to call you if theres any appointment cancellations, email them ur contact details or tell them over the phone. They got me in early for mine, after some pestering on my part:haha: :) 

Im really optimistic to you will have no other issues hun apart from the CF.

I think the nursing session is to go through the proceedure and injection training stuff like that :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

We'll that's the weekend almost over. Had a TTC grump day yesterday but I think I'm starting to get some kind of natural cycle after losing weight so I think it might be hormones :/ 
Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :)


----------



## Plex

:D im glad im in an air conditioned office :) Cant stand all this heat :nope: xx


----------



## charlie00134

I like the heat when I can chill. I'm very glad my office is carefully air conditioned


----------



## charlie00134

Finally got a result for my AMH test and it's 40.4 I feel like spinning in a circle and shouting woooooo, but I'm at work so can't.


----------



## 4magpies

My period started at lunch time. Yay!! Called clinic and left a message to let them know it started. I started the pill tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And congrats on AMH Charlie! Nearly as high as mine. Lol. 

You'll have to be careful of OHSS. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Yay4 both of u! :D xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks guys. I always knew I'd be an OHSS risk as they had to closely monitor me on Clomid. I'm just waiting for appointments now but it's not such a bad wait now.


----------



## 4magpies

Spoke to my nurse and she's sending me out a treatment plan in the post. 

What appointment have you got next then Charlie? 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I don't have anything booked yet, I'm waiting for them to ring to book the next few in. I'm guessing SA, bloods and counselling will come next in some order but I don't know


----------



## scerena

*charlie* amazing amh well done :) ohss is no fun it made me feel so rough but they really try to avoid it :)

*4magpies* yay for af :wohoo: can't wait to follow your cycle :)

*plex* how's things going Hun??

:hi: to anyone I missed I'm just watching a film sorry :dohh:


----------



## Plex

Scerena - :D yay4 second trimester :happydance: xxx Im good ta, have put on about a stone in the last week, I eat when I feel down but i just cant seem to stop :dohh: Im still waiting on an email from the egg sharing nurse to see whats going on, hopefully i'll have my reply by thur. Apart from that alls quiet here :) How r u doin? un what film u watching? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry if it's already in the thread somewhere but how long did it take people to get from AMH to matching?


----------



## 4magpies

I was matched at the start June, first week I got my AMH back end of march. 

I had my screening bloods taken on 2 April. They were back by 7th may. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## charlie00134

That's not too bad then. I've got My counselling, pelvic scan, hubby's SA, consent signing and screening tests on the 31st :D


----------



## 4magpies

I would say you should be matched by end of sept then latest.


----------



## Plex

Thats interesting to know as I had mine done first week of may :D xx
Sorry, had them done last week of April and the results were back 1st week may xx


----------



## Plex

How u getting on with the bc Magpies? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Fine but saying that only first day. I usually get nauseous a few days in but it'll be worth. 

I've also started taking royal jelly, co-q-10 and omega 3 and extra folic acid too as its meant to be good for your eggs. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

That's good to know. Our wedding anniversary is the 1st of October so that'd be nice timing. Although we're in London on the 7th which might gum things up =/


----------



## 4magpies

You'll prob go on the pill and won't start stims for a little while anyway.


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun - i'll look into getting some of them, where did u get urs from? xx


Im getting impatient, really REALLY hoping for a reply to my email today at the very least[-o&lt;
At least i'll be sleeping for most of the day as i'll be off a night shift.


----------



## charlie00134

Hope they get in touch with you Plex. 
I've got things booked for the 7th and 14th of October to go to gigs. Both of them are sort of one time things too so I hope they dont schedule anything significant around them but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## 4magpies

Plex call them. 

One of my twitter IVF friends sent me them. They're from holland and barratt and online eBay ect. 

2nd pill taken. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Creeping ever closer Becca


----------



## Plex

Just a quick post as I'm on my mobile but I emailed the.clinic today and I'm 3rd on th waiting list!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully you won't have long to wait then Plex :D


----------



## 4magpies

Wheeeeeeeeey plex that is great news!!!!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news plex going from 17 to 3 in not much time at all!!! So happy for you :wohoo:


----------



## Plex

thanks girls, im chuffed to bits :D xx Guess i just hang about till i get 'THE' call:Dxx


----------



## charlie00134

Let's hope 3 donors come forward in a hurry :D


----------



## 4magpies

I think you'll be at the top of the list in no time plex. 

I'm having major hormone rage from BCP. I feel like murdering someone. 

Hoping my treatment plan comes today!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Just had a call from drug company to organise delivering my drugs!

They come on 3rd aug. Still not had my treatment plan!! Hope they'll be here in time. If not will have to call and change it to MILs house. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you get your treatment plan soon Becca.
I'm glad it's the weekend, in a right grump with work people.


----------



## 4magpies

I have a plan!!

So;

3rd Aug -Drugs
6th Aug - Injection training at 11am and first DR injection that evening!!!!
20th Aug - First scan at 11am, this is baseline, as long as all is ok start stimming.
Week commencing 2nd Sept is retrieval and transfer!!

Should know if its worked by end of sept and I would be 16 weeks for our wedding if it does. 18 weeks for honeymoon.

Scared and happy at the same time!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

:happydance: Yay Magpies exciting times :D xx
Charlie- Hope u have a great weekend away from work hun :hugs: xx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks. :) Yeyeyey Becca :D

I'm having a really terrible day on my diet :/ soo naughty lol


----------



## 4magpies

I'm having Burger King for tea. All I want to do is eat rubbish. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

:wacko: why does all the stuff that's bad4 us taste sooo damn good? :grr:


----------



## 4magpies

I was thinking the exact same thing earlier, someone needs to invent calorie free cake!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

:haha: I'd buy that (ok probably loads of them!) xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'll have 3 please!


----------



## charlie00134

Little bit of light reading for me
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0389.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Plex

Charlie- hope it sheds some light on it all for u hun, U'll have to tell me if its worth getting xx

Magpies- Hows the bc going? And more s/e? xx

Lamara- Any news yet hun? Are u still going to be moving to CRM? Only a couple of days now till ur appointment :hugs: xx

Scerena- How r u hun? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Tried to start but the first part was a little irrelevant, seems a little dry so far but I'll just skip ahead.


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie I have that book. I already know the process so gave it my mum to read. 

Plex I've been feeling sick and super hungry still not good. 

Hope you're both well. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I know nothing and the internet is driving me crazy lol.


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :hugs: how much longer do u have to take the bc for? xx

Charlie - That book got any better? Yeah the internet is pretty shit lol I find when u really want an answer its near impossible to find but when ur just searching it all seems easier :dohh: xx

Officially no more clomid at my house!! taken my last few tablets just now. Really hope we can get a bfp before ivf in a way but ive set my heart on helping someone else too feel a bit conflicted lol. 3 days till i get my email :coffee: xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah the books got a lot better. I've found all the details on the people and rooms at the Clinic and the screening processes involved too. And that I may never see a doctor, it could be all nurses. Feel a little more prepared.


----------



## MichelleanLee

Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread, 
I have JUST started on the journey of Egg sharing, I have my first appointment on Friday with IVF consultant.

Would anyone enlighten me on timescales, me and OH have had all tests done apart from my AMH levels, I was told to wait until end of August as I had a cyst removed from my ovary and they said that any damage caused repairs after 3 months. 

So excited to start on this journey but I'm finding myself getting ever so impatient!! 

Love & hugs Michelle xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Erm I stop BCP on 13th of August so a week into DR!

Ill probably have lots of other horrible side affects from the suprecur by then and BCP will have felt like heaven! Haha

Hope everyone is well. 

And welcome! When you mean all the tests do you mean standard NHS ones? 

You will probably have to been screened. Screening bloods usually take about 4-6 weeks to come back then you will be matched. Most clinics won't screen you until you have had your AMH tested. Mine took 2 weeks to come back at current clinic, one week at old clinic. 

I think it took 2/3 weeks to be matched then it all starts to move pretty quickly but I had to wait for my period to start to start BCP which was over a week late!! Haha. 

I started process feb/march. Starting my cycle in August. 

Any more questions feel free to ask 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome! I started about a month ago, it took about a week for AMH results and now I'm scheduled for screening about 2 week's after my results. Results from that take about 4 week's then they'll look to match me. So I'll be about 2.5 - 3 months in when they look for a match I think.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I had my nuchal scan and all was well thankfully :)

*michelle* the ladies have explained the time scales very well :)

*4magpies* how are you feeling??? Not long now :dance:

*plex* I have everything crossed for you that you get your bfp this cycle i really do :hugs:

*charlie* where are you up to???


----------



## charlie00134

Evening all. I'm hiding from Facebook, would quite like to crawl under a rock until the Royal baby hype passes. I'm not waiting for my screening tests a week on Wednesday and trying to hold it together until then. 
Becca: hope the BCP is being nice to you
Plex: I hope this is your cycle, I have some Clomid kicking about but I'm not on it at the moment.
Scerena: Not long left and you're out of the first tri aren't you?


----------



## scerena

*charlie* not long now and hopefully all results will be in :hugs: the waiting is so hard isn't it :dohh:

I'm 13 weeks tomorrow- on here 14wks is 2nd tri- it varies everywhere :dohh:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm only waiting for the tests being done at the moment. Got Counselling, pelvic scan, semen analysis, consent signing and blood tests on the 31st


----------



## scerena

Oh sorry I read that wrong :dohh: fx'd you will have all the tests back by end of august then :)


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah I'm hoping by hubbys birthday (2nd September) I'm just a little worried things we have booked early October may throw a spanner in. Then again it's only 2 days.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm not so great. Had a 3 day migraine so run out of my meds and I'm pretty sure it's the BCP causing it. Never had one like this in years. 

I'm also very sick of hearing about the royal baby. 

Don't dare turn my tv on. 

Off to the doctors now about migraine.


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you feel better soon Becca.

I'm glad it's not just me who's Sick of the royal baby, I'm ready to cry and pull my hair out.


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :hugs: hope u get something to calm ur migraine hun :hugs: xx

Charlie - Are you doing much between now and the 31st? :hugs: xx

Michelle - :hi: welcome hun! I cant really add much to what the others have said :) Its the waiting for the results thats the hardest part before treatment imo. xx

Scerena - Aww that scan picture is FAB!!!! So clear! :happydance: so glad everythings ok too, I know u were worrying bout it :hugs: Has the ms gone yet? xx

Lamara - Hows things hun? xx

Only today and tomorrow to wait now till I get an update email, really keeping my fxd that theyre looking for a match for me :D

Im sick of hearing about the fact that the royal baby was a boy rather than a girl!! Feel a bit sorry for them tbh, they dont get ANY privacy :nope:


----------



## scerena

*plex* fx'd that you get your email and a match :hugs: I've everything crossed for you :hugs: 
Yes was so relieved :)

*4magpies* I hope that they give you something for the migraines :hugs:

*charlie* I'm sure things will work out in regards to dates :)

I don't really want to speak to much about pregnancy here incase it makes people feel uncomfortable but in my siggy is a link to my my pregnancy journal I started yesterday if anyone wants to follow :)


----------



## Plex

Ok hun i understand I'll def be following ur link - its good to read positive stuff, makes me hopeful for my own treatment!! :D xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* bless you thanks :) I'm just not sure if it gets under anyone's skin with me talking about it so thought it was best I don't write loads if you know what I mean? :hugs:


----------



## Plex

I can understand :hugs: I am really excited for you & cant wait to join u with a bfp of my own lolxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I love your positive attitude and you Will be joining me with your bfp :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm just working between now and then and it's really quiet so I'm having to do personal development.


----------



## lamara.foster

Hiiii looks like things are moving along for everyone :) 

Plex im so happy for you that everything is speeding up finally! 

AFM I have just got back from my appointment with my old clinic I do not Carry Cystic Fibrosis or any other problem but here is where things get tricky... 

We have 23 genes 1 of those is either x or y meaning female or male... the other 22 are numbered accordingly. I have a greedy gene...number 13! how unlucky is that! It stole part of number 15! This is rare. So the problems following are only estimated.

This means my risk of miscarriage is slightly higher than the background risk of 15% 

This is the reason they said I cannot egg share. I don't know if anyone will let me egg share... I havent miscarried ever.. So find it all a little hard to accept. xx


----------



## 4magpies

Lamara is there a name for the condition or anything?

It might just be worth calling clinics and seeing what they say but with it being genetic I think they may say no. 

I'm so sorry. 

xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

I have contacted CRM it is a no. Yeah it is called Balanced Translocation.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exVq_bYNL1Q

there is a video on youtube i have watched that explains it very well. 

Having a baby makes me look like a very selfish person in my situation now. xx


----------



## 4magpies

From what I can read online does this mean that if you want to have a baby you will need PGD?

How are you feeling about it all? Shocked I guess?

xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yep PGD but I am not sure.. I see my doctor on Thursday. 

I am feeling shocked, I feel more than anything that this is a sign that things are not meant to be.. knocked back.. again.. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear that lamara :(


----------



## lamara.foster

Ah its ok, I am not beaten yet. :) I shall succeed xx


----------



## charlie00134

At least you still have options.


----------



## lamara.foster

Exactly, theres people out there in worse situations. xx


----------



## charlie00134

Way to have a positive attitude! :D


----------



## Plex

Lamara - :hugs::hugs: Im so sorry hun. It sucks that u cant egg share :( What will you do next? Do you have the funds to do a cycle privately? xxxx


----------



## lamara.foster

I don't know what in doing really I don't know if I can get funding due to the fact that we would need ivf for the pgd I will see what the doctor says Thursday she probably won't know much seeing as I'm at an army doctors I guess they don't encounter this kind of thing often lol it's not exactly a normal issue. I don't have money for a cycle no. I've no idea what ill do at the moment. Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Could you resort to something like adoption? I know some can't but I looked into it and it looked quite good, they were just insisting on a year gap from trying for your own.


----------



## Plex

When will u find out if y can get funding? I'm keeping my fxd for u hun :) sending u lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## lamara.foster

No need for adoption at this stage, I can try my own IVF or get the IVF where they remove the bad genes, or even use donor eggs... its all very costly but I will see if my doctor can get any kind of funding towards it seeing as it is a PGD necessity. I also want a re test because I read that karyotyping can go wrong and give false results first time because the genes can get damaged or something along those lines.. im sure my doctor will rather retest than apply for PGD funding :) I will have to see but I will try IVF if I can get with any clinics first. xx


----------



## Plex

I think thats the best course of action hun, retest then apply for funding - if it is still a problem after the re-test then I think you should have a good case for funding :thumbup: especially if you have a good doctor :) xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I am still going to try other clinics see if I can get on trials etc. It would be great if these results come back wrong and it turns out that I can egg share... but I doubt that will happen. I can wish lol. xx


----------



## Plex

Im not sure maybe ring round as many clinics as you can find :) - Its a shame that you cant egg share and just pay for the pgd on all the eggs isnt it? Maybe ask some clinics this? xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yeah I know. I sometimes start to wonder if this is just to test my marriage! I hate all this business. xxx


----------



## Plex

Its horrible isnt it? I realised the other day that 6 out of the 7 years we've been married have been about baby making :wacko: If i think too much about it it makes me ill :( xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

I feel that if I let him go he will not have a problem and he will find someone who can give him what he wants. It would kill me inside to see him living that life with someone else... the life we should be living.. but it kills me knowing this is all my fault and he really deserves his own... xxx


----------



## Plex

:hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: how is everyone? xxx


----------



## Plex

Just had my call from the egg sharing nurse and i go in to fill all the forms out on 8th Aug :happydance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Woooooooo. Great news plex!! xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Does that mean you're matched Plex?


----------



## scerena

That's amazing news plex :wohoo: so so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Plex

Thanks :D xxx

I wish Charlie lol think its the last thing before matching though so alls good! xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Yey! Nearly there!


----------



## Plex

not long till ur screening and counselling now :D xx


----------



## lamara.foster

Yay plex thats awesome, bet youre really excited. :) I had a scan today my cyst has completely gone and my polycystic ovaries are getting better theres half the amount of follicles there than there was last month. It was confirmed that I dont have PCOS just PCO so thats great hormonally :) as for my genetics... still bad news. I saw my doctor she said see her next week she will try to get funding but im not eligible so she will probably use the whole genetic side of things and the fact that its affecting me psychologically because of the state my marriage will be in soon... I hope i get some help. Its crazy that they charge 6000 for something that takes a few seconds to achieve for fertile people. xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It seems unfair doesn't it lamamra especially if those people don't appreciate the children they've got. 
Still 5 days left Plex but I have a busy weekend ahead which will help. Trying not to get nervous, it's mainly the counseling which worries me as I don't get along with it.


----------



## charlie00134

It seems unfair doesn't it lamamra especially if those people don't appreciate the children they've got. 
Still 5 days left Plex but I have a busy weekend ahead which will help. Trying not to get nervous, it's mainly the counseling which worries me as I don't get along with it.


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry for double post


----------



## lamara.foster

Charlie, yes, lots of people seem to have children and not even realize how lucky or blessed they really are. 
xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I always just tell myself I'll appreciate them more


----------



## Plex

Lamara - im keeping my fxd that u get the funding, i think u'll have a good case i really do :thumbup: did ur doc say how long the application for funds wud take? Great news about ur cyst shrinking and not having pcos xx

Charlie - The counsellings not too bad, mine was a bit awkward to begin with but the more the counsellour talks the more u will feel like u can talk to them, if u know what i mean? xx

Magpies - Hope the bcp are going easy on u hun :hugs: how long did it take from filling ur forms in to being matched if u dont mind me asking? xx

Nothing happening with me, im just waiting for that nursing session now :D


----------



## charlie00134

I just don't like counselling, but I think in the circumstances it won't be as bad.


----------



## 4magpies

I filled my forms in right at the beginning. 

Before I had had my screenings done, crazy how every clinic is different. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And the pill is making me exhausted and sicky alot. 

Least I know it's doing something though. 

Drugs arrive a week tomorrow!

xx


----------



## charlie00134

The end is in sight Becca!


----------



## 4magpies

That's the problem though. It's not! Haha.

I'm starting to fret about what if it doesn't work. 

My local friend who is doing NHS IVF got her BFP today on her 2nd cycle. So happy for her. Just hoping we can be bump buddies.

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Fc. You deserve it


----------



## Plex

Magpies - :happydance: when about will be ur ec? xx


----------



## 4magpies

EC/ET will be week commencing 2nd September. 

I'm up visiting my family this weekend paid my wedding dress of yesterday. So happy it still fits but going to try and lose a bit before stimming ect so trying juicing. 

Had a BBQ and a drink last night. Only a few glasses of wine and a shandy. 

Last one for 10-11 months I hope. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's my hubby's birthday Becca, hope it flys by for you. I can't believe it's August on Thursday, where is this year going?!


----------



## 4magpies

Booked our honeymoon today!! Eeep! 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Anywhere nice? 

We've been tidying this weekend, getting ready for a visit from the landlady but also got to see my Dad, his fiance and his puppy. Dad has confirmed he's going to pay for my egg share which is a massive relief cos it means I can save for baby instead. All in all a good weekend.

How was everyone else's?


----------



## 4magpies

Egypt. 2 weeks from 30th dec. 

That's so nice of your dad. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Ooh sounds lovely Becca.
He's selling his house so has a little bit spare and he really wants us to be able to have a baby. He's an awesome guy.


----------



## Plex

Wow Magpies!! :happydance: EXCITING!!!!!!!!! I agree with Charlie that this year is going bloomin fast cant believe its aug on thur either! Egypt sounds lurvely will u be going as soon as ur married or the next day? Remember to pack a complete set of spare clothes if ur stopping over somehwere else after ur wedding plus a hair brush! I know it sounds silly but i was so wrapped up in getting married that i forgot to pack a bra and my hairbrush, so i mustve looked a right state the morning after :haha: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

How long did everyone's chromosome and CF tests take to come back? I'm going for mine tomorrow.


----------



## 4magpies

Well we get married the 15th of December which is our anniversary, then we will have Xmas at home and then we fly to Egypt on the 30th which is about 2 weeks after our actual wedding but means we are away for new year and avoid some of the January blues and hopefully then we will come back and have our 20 week scan if everything goes well. 

I'm staying away the night before in another local hotel so will already have everything with me. Haha. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

And Charlie they took 4 weeks to the day to come back for me. 

x


----------



## charlie00134

I was hoping 4 weeks would be an over exaggerated timescale :(


----------



## 4magpies

Its the karotyping (chromosomes) that take all the time as they have to check each and every gene.

x


----------



## charlie00134

I suppose I know how long it'll take at least.


----------



## Plex

charlie00134 said:


> How long did everyone's chromosome and CF tests take to come back? I'm going for mine tomorrow.

Had my chromosome tests done on 15th Jan and had the result back on 22nd March so about 9 and a half weeks :( although I was chuffed as they'd told me it wud be 3 months, which originally they'd said wud be 6 months!!! So I cant complain really, they cudve taken a LOT longer than they did. Everywhere is different though as some places dont take longer than a month. Hope urs comes back quickly hun :hugs: 

CF taken on 30th April and results back on 21st May so 3 weeks.

Is it ur appointment today for scans and screening? Hope all goes well for u hun! xx


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Well we get married the 15th of December which is our anniversary, then we will have Xmas at home and then we fly to Egypt on the 30th which is about 2 weeks after our actual wedding but means we are away for new year and avoid some of the January blues and hopefully then we will come back and have our 20 week scan if everything goes well.
> 
> I'm staying away the night before in another local hotel so will already have everything with me. Haha.
> 
> xx


How lovely! Bet ur wedding will be fantastic! :D The timing wud be great, really hoping u get ur bfp this cycle hun :hugs: xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah it's today. Had the counseling which was fine, pelvic scan which showed PCOS but otherwise normal, now waiting for hubs to be called for semen analysis then a 6 hour break to doctor appointment this afternoon. Going to ask if they wait for the results to start matching or start straight away.


----------



## Plex

Charlie - How'd the rest of u appointment go? Did u get any answers about the matching process? xx


----------



## charlie00134

All the appointments were fine and they weren't worried about anything. They explained a bit about matching and gave me a form to do my pen picture and letter of goodwill. They'll start matching when my tests come back.


----------



## Plex

:) exciting, I just hope ur not waiting too long :hugs: did they give u any timescale? xx


----------



## charlie00134

They've previously said 4 weeks, doctor just said they take a few weeks. Going try and be patient this time.


----------



## Plex

Im hoping for as short a time as possible for u, I know how u feel as i HATE waiting :hugs: How r u coping in this heat? xx


----------



## Plex

I have literally just had a call from the clinic to say that I may have a match!!!!!!!!:saywhat: OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::wohoo:xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Omg yey! That's really exciting, congratulations


----------



## scerena

*plex* OMG yay :wohoo: cannot wait to follow your journey :)

*charlie* fx'd that your results come back quick :)

*4magpies* not much longer and you will be DR'ing :)


----------



## 4magpies

Plex that's great!!!!

I had NHS appointment today. I CBA typing it all out again so go and have a look at latest post in my journal. Been put on NHS waiting list, wait is two years. I can have 2 private cycles then still use my 2 NHS basically. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

At least you have a backup plan now 4magpies. :D


----------



## charlie00134

How's everyone getting on? I'm 1 week down in my results wait which is nice and I'm going to write my letter of goodwill and pen profile tonight which is terrifying.


----------



## 4magpies

You know you don't have to write anything Charlie? I didn't. 

I didn't feel right doing it, didn't think it was my place. 

Way I see it is I'm just donating one cell. 

I started DR last night. Our first injection. Only 28 to go (hopefully!!) 

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Plex

Charlie - Hopefully u'll get the results back sooner than u think :) xx

Magpies - OMG exciting hun :happydance: its all getting close now xx


----------



## charlie00134

I thought you had to do it so you get picked. I thought it was a sell yourself kind of thing. I think I'll put something, like why I'm donating or something. I'm just scared I won't get picked :(

Woo the end is in sight for you.


----------



## charlie00134

I thought you had to do it so you get picked. I thought it was a sell yourself kind of thing. I think I'll put something, like why I'm donating or something. I'm just scared I won't get picked :(

Woo the end is in sight for you.


----------



## Plex

have to say, i thought u had to write something too. Ive been writing bits and bobs at work in preparation. Dont even know what to put for the kid to read at a later date. I want to put something but just dont know what. 

Hopefully things are close to being set to start for me but i wont know till 2moro and im impatient to know whats what xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's for the child not the recipient. The recipient doesn't see it when they're asked if they want to use you or not. They just get basic info. 

All I did was fill in the mandatory forms. 

I just personally really don't like the idea of it. 

Got 2nd injection at 7.30 tonight. Doing half an hour early as going out. 

OH is doing them for me. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* I wrote about my childhood, my hobbies, qualifiactions, my beliefs and my family- gave them an insight as to what I'm like and my family, I also told them why I donated and how much their family wanted them etc :)

How I saw it as if I was a donated egg then I THINK I would be curious as to why the family donated and what they were like as I think you would always wonder about your roots- but that's my personal opinion :)

I wrote rough copies etc, but I didn't end up donating but I handed it in and it felt good that they would receive the paper if they ever wanted to know more :)

*4magpies* yay for starting :) when is your estimated EC??? So excited for you!!!

*plex* do you have a start date yet Hun???


----------



## 4magpies

Week commencing 2nd September is my estimate for EC and ET. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* that is sooooo close :happydance:


----------



## Plex

will find out 2moro hopefully :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

I thought the parents saw it and made a decision from it. Then put the letter of goodwill in a memory box or whatever, that's what my counsellor said.


----------



## 4magpies

Nah the child can request it as far as I'm aware. 

I just thought it was too hard to find the right thing to write. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I've heard of a recipient rejecting a donor cos.they'd worked out it was someone they new from the written profile. Maybe each clinic is different.


----------



## scerena

*charlie* I wrote one for the child which they can request if they want at 18 from the hfea and then one for the parents which had information which was anonymous- had my characteristics and qualifications and job etc on- there was also a place on there I could write why I wanted to donate- hope that helps :)
Can't remember what both were called- think the child one was a goodwill message and the other maybe a pen portrait? It should say at the top of the form what it is used for?

*plex* gl today Hun :)


----------



## Plex

:hi: Well I had my app and theres a match for me but i now have to wait for the go ahead from the nurse to say that the recipient is happy to receive my eggs. I have signed all my consent forms and was at the clinic for 2 hrs going through eveything. Im trying not to let it overwhelm me if im honest. The only downside is that my nurse will be away till the end of Aug so my treatment will prob not start till mid Sept. But hey whats another month? I now have a rough idea of meds and timescales now too which is fab. I do have some light reading and a dvd to watch in the meantime about injections and stuff so that shud pass the time. I was shocked though that they will try for a 5-7 day transfer, i thought it was only 3dt or 5dt. Apparently theres a 60% success rate for 5dt+. 

I'll be on -

buserelin 0.5mls for 2-3 weeks 

Menopur for approx 2 weeks (unsure of doseage as not sure how ill respond) 

then some lovely pessaries for the last 2 weeks - oh the joys :wacko: 

Ive been told that i'll need 3 days of for collection as i work nights - day before, day of and day after. Also the nurse told me that i cud take the tww off as sick, which I may well do.

Also told my boss today which was AWKWARD!!!! He was lovely about it though and will find out if I can be off sick without it flagging up on my normal sickness records.

Phew! Sorry for the essay Ive just copied this for both threads im on cos i cudnt write it out again:haha:, hope ur all doing well? xxxx

:dust:


----------



## charlie00134

That's good news about having a match Plex. Hope the next month flies by.


----------



## 4magpies

Great news plex!! So excited for you. On same DR and dose as me just different stims. 

I'm having terrible side effects now. On day 2 of a headache and proper exhausted. Went to bed at 8pm last night. I actually cried I felt that shit. 

Not complaining as I'm just so great full to be doing Ivf but I feel horrible. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* amazing news :happydance: September is so close :) I was on Menopur and used it for other non Ivf cycles :) I'm so excited for you!!! Wow never heard of a 7dt!!! Amazing!!! Fx'd you can have the days off sick without flagging up :hugs:

*4magpies* I too had headaches they're a pain!!! I use to sit in a dark room with zero light sometimes that would help but not always :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Charlie - Hopefully it flies by fxd! im working a lot so will try to keep occupied. Im just a bit fed up i cant start when my period comes this time all because of the nurses holiday:( How r u doing? its been a week and a half now? xx

Magpies - :hugs: that sucks :hugs: how long left with the dr? im not looking forward to it at all :( Feel free to complain if u want hun its a bloody difficult thing we're doing that puts a heck of a lotta stuff on us. Do u carry on dr when doing the stimms? xx

Scerena - September is close but its feels like an age away :( gotta keep myself occupied though if i can :thumbup: I know 7dt sounds a bit surreal lol only prob is that she says it all depends on how many embies we make and the quality some or all may not make it that far. how r u hun? xx


----------



## charlie00134

I hate that holiday season can impact all this, it's a real pain in the bum. Hope it flies
Magpies i Hope your headache rapidly does one.
AFM about 9 day's down 19 ish to go so nearly a third of the way there. I'm not getting anxious and stressed over it which is good. Focussing on some crafty things to keep me occupied.


----------



## Plex

yeah its a right royal pain in the butt!! 
What kind of crafty things u doing? xx


----------



## charlie00134

I do papercrafts and wall art mainly, this weekend I was stripping back a unit to repaint. I also run a quite popular craft fair. Keeps me plenty busy lol 
How is everyone doing? Good weekend I hope.


----------



## Plex

Sounds good :D I do cross stitch, well i try at least - Ive had one i was doing for my MIL birthday, that was 2 years ago :haha: still not finished it yet. I have to have about 10 on the go at once as i get annoyed and bored with them if i go wrong too many times :haha: Crafts take patience and bags of it, hats off to u hun :hugs: xx

Ive been working the weekend and now im off for a couple, think im going to go shopping then to the park if its not too busy. How was ur weekend? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Weekend was good, I work office hours so I'm always off. Spent Saturday stripping paint off an ugly unit and Sunday building a rabbit hutch then I managed to rest lol. 
One day I will learn to relax on a weekend lol


----------



## charlie00134

Submitted my pen profile today at last. 

How is everyone? Any news?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still DR. Stopped my pill so waiting for my bleed. 

Baseline scan Tuesday. I guess this is the boring bit of IVF! 

xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

*charlie* how did you find writing it?? What happens now Hun as in where are you at???

*plex* I hope that you're okay?? Hope time is going quick for you??? We're halfway through August :)

*4magpies* OMG you're so close to stimming :happydance: come on af :dance: how you feeling???


----------



## 4magpies

I was feeling so rough but loads better these last couple of days, still tired but I can function and no headache and managed not to eat everything!

Feel like DR is dragging though!

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Nearly there now.at least Becca.
I'm just glad I've done it and got it out of the way now, I'm not worrying about having to get it done. I'm now 2 weeks into waiting for my blood results, just starting to get a bit antsy now so I'm hoping the next two weeks will go quicker.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I am glad you're feeling better Hun :hugs: I too was unwell during DR'ing it's no fun! :hugs: I know it feels ages but you will be Stimming before you know it Hun can't wait to be rooting you along :)

*charlie* I was fine doing mine too- when I wrote it though I did think alot... Fx'd time hurries for you


----------



## charlie00134

I had the most difficulty with the letter of goodwill so it's very short.


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie sounds silly but the best thing I found to do in the wait for my bloods was forget about them, I just set a reminder on my outlook calendar at work to remind me to call them. 

It didn't seem that long then. 

Still no bleed for me but I'm crampy which is an odd feeling when my insides have been shut down for so long. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

It should start going faster as the next 2 week's are 4 day week's with busy weekends which I'm looking forward too. X


----------



## 4magpies

I keep forgetting its nearly bank holiday.

Started bleeding. Yay! It's so light though and very crampy. 

OH has been invited to drive silverstone race track for a big event today on the weekend of the week of egg collection. As long as EC isn't the Tuesday we are good! Haha. He's accepted but we can always cancel. It's such a big thing for him. Don't want him to miss out!

Hope everyone is good. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed your EC date is convenient then Becca


----------



## Plex

:happydance: Yay for af Magpies!! xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Given in and emailed the clinic. I needed to email them to ask how many visits they expect me to need as work have changed their special leave policy (grrr rrrr) so I just tagged on the bottom was there any news on my blood tests. Wait for a reply now.


----------



## Plex

Hope u get a speedy reply hun :D xx


----------



## 4magpies

Baseline scan tomorrow. Worried about my lining as my bleed hasn't been very heavy or like my normal period. Only lasted 3 days too?

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I too was worried as my bleed was soooo light I was fine so I'm crossing everything that you will be too, it's more of a withdrawal bleed :hugs:

*charlie* gl I hope that you get a speedy reply :)

*plex* how are you Hun? I hope that you're well?


----------



## charlie00134

No reply yet but not expecting one yet. Trying to get past my huge grump about the change in special leave.

Hope your baseline scan goes well Becca


----------



## Plex

Magpies - hope all goes well tomorrow hun :hugs: xx

Charlie - whats changed with ur special leave then? :hugs: xx

Scerena - Alls good ta, im just coasting along waiting for af as per usual lolol Just popping over to ur other thread now xx


----------



## charlie00134

It's changed from being a guidance 10 days per cycle to 5 days per cycle. It's managers discretion but I think they want to have a set policy for consistency. 
Gunna have to ask about unpaid leave.


----------



## 4magpies

5 days is still quite a lot though. A day for EC, a day for transfer and half days for scans?

I'm using 2 days holiday for my EC. If I need more I will take sick. 

The rest of my appointments I've just worked my hours back? 

10 days is looooooads. 

So scan went fine! Start gonal F tonight, first monitoring scan on Monday to check progress and then I start cetrotide to stop ovulation. I'm guessing ill have a scan on wed then fri and then trigger if all goes well. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* brilliant news you're starting Stimming tonight :happydance: cannot wait to follow your journey :)

*plex* hey Hun thanks for popping over to my journal :hugs: hope af hurries up for you!!


----------



## charlie00134

My problem is I'm nearly 2 hours away so scans take a full day each and they may be counting my NHS appointment where they gave up on me as one day too. I've asked if I can work extra hours to bank towards appointments, now just need my manager to decide if thats okay.


----------



## 4magpies

What kind of job do you do? Do you have any holidays you can use?

My work don't know as I've only been there 3 weeks. I don't want them to know I'm doing IVF. 

Thanks scerena 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I work in a bank, in an office with business customers. They won't miss me if I'm out it's just a case of being consistent. I have 3 days holiday available so it's something.


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh I'm only using 2 days. I've got a lot on between now and the new year so had to be careful. 

IVF, holiday, wedding and honeymoon!

Did my stims jab. Praying I get lots of eggs! Come on ovaries. Do me proud!

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Sending eggy thoughts your way Becca


----------



## Plex

Charlie - That sucks that ur clinic is 2hrs away :nope: not good, mind u u said its at ur managers discretion, do u think they'll let u have longer as the clinic is so far away? How long till ur results r back now hun xxx

Magpies - :wohoo: yay for starting stimms!!! :happydance: how u getting on? xxx

Im been mainly doing a lot of - :coffee: and :wine: hahaha xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping they'll give me longer but they can't seem to commit to a decision. Blood tests should be back by Thursday but it's holiday season and bank holiday so I guess they might be late.


----------



## Plex

Hopefully they'll be back before then, although Its easier to think they'll be a bit later then if theyre earlier its a nice surprise :) Im hoping to hear from the nurse on thur too and im getting quite impatient. I find myself getting a bit weepy too as all i seem to see are pregnant women or new babies. Ive never really felt jealous before but am starting to now, hope that passes soon as im sure its just cos ive got too much time on my hands waiting for the egg sharing to start :grr: 

How have u been, u finished that craft project u started on yet? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm sorry you're finding it tough Plex. I found the waiting for match hardest bit. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Plex

Thanks :D How u getting on hun? Have you finished the wedding planning now - i cant believe its only just over 3 and a half months away! xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Haven't been able to finish as it needs paint and the weather hasn't been good for it. Starting to work on my Christmas card stash soon to keep me busy.


----------



## Plex

The weather has been pretty miserable :( Glad u got stuff to keep u occupied tho :) Do u sell christmas cards at all on ur stall - bet u make decent money at the craft fairs xx


----------



## 4magpies

I have first stims scan tomorrow. 

Wedding planning is mostly done, just had OH update his drivers licence so we can go give notice of marrige when that come back, got appointment with chair cover company on wed night to choose what colours we are having ect. 

Just emailed a dress maker to sort out an appointment for dress fitting first weekend in oct. 

It's coming round really quick!! 

xxx


----------



## Plex

:happydance: Whats ur colour scheme going to be? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

We already have our colour scheme, all different purples and polka dots it's just the combination of sashes and colours ect and what fabric. 

Sat here drinking a pint of freshly juiced pineapple! Good for lining apparently. 

Forcing myself lots of protein too. 

Feel so full I haven't eaten any dinner. Ergh. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Ive heard good things about pineapple juice - not keen on it myself though, u reckon it'll mix with something else well enough for it to: A) not taste like pineapple, and B) make you not want to spit it out? :haha: U getting/feeling quite bloated now? Im excited to hear about ur scan progress report 2moro! xx

Your colour scheme sounds lurvely, i LOVE purples but DH doesnt so we had gold and burgandy for ours :) Even though ur picking out the fabrics I bet its still exciting :thumbup: xx


----------



## charlie00134

I don't even break even but I do it for the joy. 
I made this today (attached) purely because I can lol


----------



## Plex

Sorry hun I cant see the piccy for some reason? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I was most bloated yesterday, feels like its gone down though. 

Here's a pic. Day 2, 4 and 5 (yesterday). 

https://img839.imageshack.us/img839/8575/tra8.jpg 

Ahh see I love red. I wanted red but OH doesn't like it so purples and lilacs it's was. 

Sorry Charlie I can't see pic either. 

xx


----------



## Plex

hahaha :dohh: what are men like?? 

I can tell u're def a bit bloated on day 4, day 5 is a bit less though hun :hugs: as long as u dont feel too uncomfy :) Soon u'll be taking piccys like that to show off ur baby bump fxd! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

They're bloody hard work that's what!

I need to put together my bridesmaid bouquets and pin holes at some point but not feeling crafty at the moment. I knit and crochet too but just can't be bothered. 

I hope so. Not quite sure what I will do if it all fails? It's a scary thought! 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Ur not wrong there :haha: 
I do cross stitch and know what u mean by cant be bothered, Im doing one where i keep going wrong so i have to put it down for a few days else i'll do something to it i regret and ive done too much of it to risk it! :) 
Its a hellofa lot to go through for it not to work, dont know what id do either if it didnt work for me....prob cry a LOT. Are you finding it hard to stay positive? Im trying not to think about it but im sure when im where u are now I'll be running all kinds of scenarios in my head xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It's finally results week. I'm so giddy that I can say I should have my results this week.


----------



## Plex

Yay Charlie :happydance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Not long now Charlie. One of my friends pointed out I could be having EC this time next week! Scary xxx


----------



## charlie00134

As long as they're not late


----------



## 4magpies

Didn't go as well as I wanted. 

Biggest follie is 6.1, she said there are lots of small ones so hard to count. When I asked her how many she said 8/9/10. Ergh.

They're upping my dose, I go back Wednesday. They said there won't be much difference by then but they have to keep an eye on me? 

Not feeling very happy or positive at all. 

My dose has only been increased to 150? Which is still a very low dose.

I need at least 10 follies for them to do an egg collection and it abandon the cycle, I need 8 or more eggs to share or I have to give them all away?

Sigh.


----------



## Plex

magpies - :hugs: how long have u been stimming for, bout a weekish? xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I too was a slow responder to my dose, don't worry Hun they will try their hardest not to abandon as they won't want to let either of you down, it's good they're keeping an eye- my follicles grew quick all of a sudden in the end :) they will up the dose weds if not much going on I guess?? 
Great you're upping protein :) I drank pineapple juice after EC too :)

*plex* can't wait for you to start and hope the nurse contacts you this thurs :)

*charlie* hope your results are in :)


----------



## Plex

Scerena - thanks hun! :hugs: i hope she calls earlier :haha: like 2moro :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

7 days plex. 

Thanks scerena.


----------



## Plex

How long were you due to be stimming for did they say? They have only put u on a small dose so that has to be why things are going slowly. Maybe they want you in again to check soon so they can up ur stimms again if needed? Really hope ur ok hun, just wanna give u a big hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully everything will come along alright for you Becca, I wonder if they've started low to reduce your chances of OHSS.


----------



## 4magpies

Well I'm meant to be having egg collection on Monday, so it would've been stimming till Saturday which is 11 days of stims. Don't think that'll be happening though. 

Feeling very down today. It's a horrible panick that won't go away?

Doubt I'll be getting OHSS with the way this is going. 

Won't really know how things are going till scan on Friday, scan tomorrow probably won't show much difference they said.


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully Friday's scan will be positive then. They may b. Expecting a slow start.


----------



## 4magpies

Right this scan went slightly better. 

Lining is 7mm and triple layer which is great as it means its good quality apparently?

I now have 40 follicles, 23 on my right, 17 on my left. I guess these are all the ones that were too small to count on Monday?!

The biggest are 10mm, they say they're growing too slowly but they cannot up my dose of drugs because I have too many? 

I'm now at high risk of OHSS. 

I'm staying on a dose of 150 and back on Friday at 8.30 for another scan. 

Then I'm guessing ill have another Sunday. 

I think they're meant to grow 2mm a day and they're meant to be 18mm so hopefully I will be ready to trigger Sunday? 

This means EC Tuesday and transfer the following Sunday which is bad as other half is meant to doing a demo at silverstone race track as part of a big Motorsport thing. 

Knowing our luck that's what's gonna happen!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* triple layer lining is the best :) that's what mine was :) how many of them follicles are mature do you know??? OHSS is no fun at all I was given something to prevent it but still got it mildly- sometimes all the follicles just grow- my estrogen just shot up all of a sudden after slow growth!

Fx'd you're ready to go on Sunday with the trigger :) it's all sounding positive now :)


----------



## 4magpies

None of them are mature as the biggest ones are only 10mm. 

What did they give you?

My stomach feels so full today. 

xx


----------



## scerena

Sorry I didn't read that properly :dohh: fx'd loads grow mature ASAP!!! Do you know how many were 10mm???

I can't remember the name of it ill try look back through my journal and find out :)


----------



## 4magpies

Thank honey. 

I'm not sure it looked like quite a few we're as big as the big ones. 

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* Cabergoline is the name- not all clinics give them out, but worth asking if they do :)

Sounds like you have a lot especially if they said you're at risk of OHSS, fx'd for a nice number of eggs :)


----------



## charlie00134

Fx'd Becca hope it doesn't clash with hubbies racing.

I got impatient and rang my clinic, all my tests are back except the carrier type and they're chasing that for me now then they'll ring back. I'm really nervous now.


----------



## 4magpies

That's good Charlie. 

Oooh I hear plex has good news for us!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

Quick update - the nurse rang me yesterday to tell me that i have a match!! She sent the lady another email yesterday just to confirm that she wants to go ahead :happydance: The nurse will call me back on thur to let me know and to give me all my dates etc, then I ring the pharmecutical company to arrange delivery of my meds on mon. Induce my period then im good to go :happydance: am thinking i will be starting sooner than i originally thought :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Right this scan went slightly better.
> 
> Lining is 7mm and triple layer which is great as it means its good quality apparently?
> 
> I now have 40 follicles, 23 on my right, 17 on my left. I guess these are all the ones that were too small to count on Monday?!
> 
> The biggest are 10mm, they say they're growing too slowly but they cannot up my dose of drugs because I have too many?
> 
> I'm now at high risk of OHSS.
> 
> I'm staying on a dose of 150 and back on Friday at 8.30 for another scan.
> 
> Then I'm guessing ill have another Sunday.
> 
> I think they're meant to grow 2mm a day and they're meant to be 18mm so hopefully I will be ready to trigger Sunday?
> 
> This means EC Tuesday and transfer the following Sunday which is bad as other half is meant to doing a demo at silverstone race track as part of a big Motorsport thing.
> 
> Knowing our luck that's what's gonna happen!
> 
> xxx

Fxd Fridays scan sees that ur follies have grown well. Its really exciting to think that by the end of next week u'll be pupo!! I just hope it doesnt all clash with ur hubbies racing :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* amazing news :happydance: so glad you've a match and can start sooner than you thought :) it's so good to see you all starting after such long waits :hugs:
I will be rooting for you :dance:

*charlie* fx'd you get that one back ASAP


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun!! Im getting really excited :happydance: im trying not to think of all the ifs and buts (hopefully i'll stay that way).

Gosh Scerena ur nearly half way!!!!!! Im sooo pleased for you :D xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

God plex I hadn't even thought about being PUPO. LOL!

Silly I know. Just trying to take it one step at a time at minute. Lots of hurdles to overcome. 

xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* so hard isn't it to not think of the ifs and buts- I was totally negative through most of my cycle which I wish I wasn't it was just so hard...
Be excited and enjoy the exciting part before it gets to the serious part :)
I seriously can't wait to follow your journey it's been a long wait for you :hugs:

I know Hun, so crazy to think that I'm nearly halfway- I'm scared about labour :haha:

*4magpies* gl for tomorrow's scan :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Plex! So exciting :D

I think I could have another 2 week wait for the last blood test so time to just sit back and wait. Got a busy 10 days now (except 2) though so that should keep me going.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks scerena. Feeling nervous. 

Hope the test comes back soon for you Charlie.


----------



## Plex

Scerena - Are u going to try hypnobirthing? Deep controlled breathing works really well believe me :thumbup: xxx

Magpies - Gl for ur scan 2moro hun!! xxx

Charlie - :( thats a bummer that u have longer to wait. Least ur gunna be busy fxd the time shud go by quickly :) xxx

I got another call from the nurse today. She wants me to start the northisterone on sunday then the buserelin on cd 2 (around 11th Sept), i have my baseline scan booked for 7th Oct!! :happydance: wow cant believe im starting this sunday :wohoo: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck today Becca

That's very exciting new. Plex! Woop


----------



## 4magpies

How exciting plex!!!

Right I still have a lot of follicles but I have about 12 that are bigger than the others ranging from 11mm to 14.5mm so the biggest have nearly grown 4.5mm in 2 days which is ok but still slow. 

I'm now taking another drug (injection) ergh called cetrotide that I do in the morning which stops ovulation. 

Back on Monday for another scan, really hoping ill be ready for trigger and collection. 

Have to stay on same dose of stims as I still have so many follicles. She showed me on scan and my ovaries looked huge like the size of a fist each. 

Hoping collection will be Wednesday. 

Think that's it.


----------



## charlie00134

At least it won't clash with the racing now


----------



## Plex

Magpies - Yay!!! :happydance: so sooo glad ur follies have grown :D like charlie said at least it isnt clashing with the racing :) i m looking forward to mon with u now fxd u get to trigger then! xxxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I haven't really been on...

Wow everyone is really progressing :happydance:

*plex* eeeeeeeeeeeeeek:dance: I am so so happy that you're starting bless ya!!! Been so long- you know the saying- good things come to those who wait :happydance: 

*4magpies* how did your scan go???? Hope it's good news???? :)

*charlie* glad you're busy and your results should be back real soon :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. 

Well scan went well. I trigger tonight at 8.30. EC is Wednesday. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

:wohoo: I bet you're feeling well excited aren't you???? I'm so happy for you got everything crossed you have loads of nice eggs :hug:


----------



## charlie00134

Yey for trigger Becca!

I've been really poorly which has weirdly helped with the wait because it's been at the back of my mind.


----------



## 4magpies

Very excited. 

Trigger done! No more injections!! Yay! x


----------



## charlie00134

Hope all goes well from here, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## charlie00134

I just rang the lab who process the blood tests and they said yes the results have been processed and actually they were completed on the 21st. I don't know what to think, are they lying to delay me or did they just not see it. 
I'll ring tomorrow and if they say it's not back I'm going to tell them I know otherwise because this happened with my AMH too.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* gl today I hope that you get loads of lovely eggs :hugs:

*charlie* call them today and see what they say they may have just missed it? If they say no say you rang the lab and asked- as it's an extra day towards matching if you ask today :)

*plex* hope you're okay? :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls. Had 12 eggs collected so 6 for me, 6 for recipient! Very happy with that!! 

Just feeling a bit crampy and ovulation painy. 

Procedure wasn't that bad. Actually quite enjoyed the sedation. Haha. 

Get fert rate between 8 & 9 tomorrow. Just doing normal ivf as OHs sperm was spot on! Yay!


----------



## scerena

Yay :happydance: so excited for you :) well done!!! 

Glad you don't have to pay out for icsi that is fab news :)

Get plenty of rest Hun :hugs: have oh do everything for you ;)


----------



## charlie00134

Glad the procedure went well Becca. Fingers crossed for you.

The lab were refaxing my results Tuesday and the clinics egg share day is Wednesday so I'm going to ring them if I don't hear from them by lunchtime tomorrow


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Hey girls. Had 12 eggs collected so 6 for me, 6 for recipient! Very happy with that!!
> 
> Just feeling a bit crampy and ovulation painy.
> 
> Procedure wasn't that bad. Actually quite enjoyed the sedation. Haha.
> 
> Get fert rate between 8 & 9 tomorrow. Just doing normal ivf as OHs sperm was spot on! Yay!

:wohoo::happydance: so soooo happy to read this hun :D xxx


----------



## Plex

Charlie - sorry uve been poorly hun :hugs: hope u got some answers today xxx


----------



## Plex

My internets down atm so am checking up on here on my mobile which is a challenge lolol just wanted to update that my meds will be arriving Fri am :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh great news plex!! xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* how you feeling???

*plex* that's great news bet you're excited now :wohoo:

*charlie* hope your results are there tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Great news Plex!!

I emailed basically saying I know my blood tests are completed so can they confirm they have them, if I don't hear back from it I'll ring Friday. I'm trying not to be that annoying patient they dread hearing from but at the same time it's been 5 weeks, I wanna know! Lol


----------



## scerena

*charlie* don't worry keep on at them there's nothing wrong with that as you are the one waiting around :hugs: I use to contact my clinic every few days:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Screna I'm good just tired. Get a bit of pain after/when I pee but pretty sure that's my scar tissue. 

Looking forward to hearing our fert rate this morning. I hope we get good numbers. 

Got a habit of waking up at 6am at the moment. Lol!


----------



## charlie00134

Hope it's a good number Becca. Do you know when you're getting transfer?


----------



## 4magpies

They'll tell me that when they call today. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Exciting stuff. Shouldn't be long now then


----------



## Plex

Im really excited for u Magpies!! xx

I'd email the clinic too Charlie - sometimes they need a lil push :) I bet we're not the only ones who chase them up on stuff xx


----------



## 4magpies

4 of 6 fertilised. We now how 4 embabies! 

Next call us Saturday morning deciding if transfer is Saturday or Monday. 

Woooooo!! 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Brilliant number Hun I had 4 fertilise too :happydance: well done you :hugs:
So happy for you :hugs:

Bless I was in quite a bit of pain after due to hyper stimulated ovaries :( make sure you have plenty of rest and drink loads of water :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

I'm fine now. Nothing hurts and I feel thin(ish haha) again!!

xx


----------



## scerena

That's brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

Rang the clinic. They got the results last Thursday, they're now waiting for the consultant to look at them tomorrow when he's in and then they'll email me about my results.


----------



## charlie00134

Page has just caught up, yey well done on the embryos Becca. Hope you get more good news on Saturday.


----------



## nlk

Mind if I join? :flower:

I'm egg sharing with the lister clinic in London - I have my match, and am starting DR on Wednesday. I'm having my base scan on 11th October! :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Hello NLK xx


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome NLK :)


----------



## Plex

Magpies - Yay for 4 fertilizing!!! :happydance: xx

Charlie - The consultant emailed you yet? xx

Nlk - heya hun, I'll be starting dr tue or wed :D looks like we'll be cycle buddies :happydance: xx


----------



## nlk

Plex, yay! I'm excited! Do you know how long you will be DR for? I thought I was DR for much longer than others, but I'm now thinking I'm not? Have you had any dates sent through to you? I've been told to expect EC around the 29th October...it feels so far away! Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long :coffee:


----------



## Plex

Yeah my bl scan will be 3 and a half weeks after i start dr, in their paper work for egg sharing its meant to be 2-3 weeks. Dont think im going to have enough buserelin to last me :( Good thing is its only 17.50 for a 5.5ml vial so not too bad. Think i'll only need one extra. I thought it was a long time to wait for the baseline scan too - glad im not alone :D Think my ec will be around the same time though it depends on how well or badly i respond. Kinda getting nervous now. Its great to have a cycle buddy :D xxx


----------



## nlk

Yeah, my dates are subject to me responding as they think I will. I don't have any buserelin...I just have bcp and metformin? And I know they're not planning on me having it because they said on the withdrawal bleed I'm so start menopur? :shrug: How weird!

I'm getting nervous too...in all the time we've been doing fertility meds etc, I think I kind of knew it wasn't going to work, so didn't really contemplate what we were going through...it just didn't feel real iykwim? It's weird :wacko:

I'm so happy to have a cycle buddy...I kind of felt alone! In here and other forums, everyone is either already in the tww or have already graduated from IVF with their bump/baby! Thought I was the only one left :haha:

As an egg sharer, are the costs of your drugs not covered?

ALSO, I just noticed your tickers...you've been ttc about a week longer than me! Similar or what!


----------



## scerena

*plex* how you doing Hun???

*nlk* welcome hun hope you're okay?

*4magpies* is it tomorrow you find out if you're having a 3/5dt???

*charlie* hope you're doing okay???

*plex and nlk* so great that you're cycle buddies :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

S - yes I find out tomorrow morning, from what I can see online if have 4 or less embryos they tend to do 3 day so I could be pupo tomorrow! But have to see what they say. 

NLK - I was on pill for 3 weeks then took burselin aswell then stopped pill after a week of burselin then had my withdrawal bleed. 

plex - if you need any extra meds they will give you them FOC! 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm starting down reg next week! :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey zoie. I remember you from the old weight loss threads. Hope you're ok. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey, yeah I'm good thank you, eager to get started now :).

How are you?


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I had 4 but they were looking good on day 3 so had a 5dt, think it depends how many have potential, eeeeeeek looking forward to finding out if you're PUPO tomorrow or a couple of days later :happydance:

*misszoie* yay so happy you're getting going :) so nice to see this thread moving forward with you all starting :dance:


----------



## nlk

yay for DR zoie :happydance: how long are you going to be DR for?

scerena, I'm good thanks. Eager to get started!!

4magpies, that's interesting to know...I thought they would have given me bureselin by now if they wanted me to do that as well...they didn't mention it when we were going over the DR plans? :shrug:


----------



## Plex

nlk said:


> Yeah, my dates are subject to me responding as they think I will. I don't have any buserelin...I just have bcp and metformin? And I know they're not planning on me having it because they said on the withdrawal bleed I'm so start menopur? :shrug: How weird!
> 
> I'm getting nervous too...in all the time we've been doing fertility meds etc, I think I kind of knew it wasn't going to work, so didn't really contemplate what we were going through...it just didn't feel real iykwim? It's weird :wacko:
> 
> I'm so happy to have a cycle buddy...I kind of felt alone! In here and other forums, everyone is either already in the tww or have already graduated from IVF with their bump/baby! Thought I was the only one left :haha:
> 
> As an egg sharer, are the costs of your drugs not covered?
> 
> ALSO, I just noticed your tickers...you've been ttc about a week longer than me! Similar or what!

My base line scan is on the 7th Oct so we're close :D 

I get a standard pack of meds, 3 vials buserelin, 24 menopur, 36 cyclogest and 2 pregnyl. If i need any more then i have to pay for it. I shud be ok as long as i dont need more menopur as its 18.50 per single use vial(solvent and powder) which cud get expensive!

U'll be jumping straight to the stimms? How much, do u think u'll be on per injection? Think im on 75iu per shot to begin with. 

Ive felt like this has all been happening to someone else until now that is. Never really felt too optimistic on the clomid. Just hope this ivf cycle works for us. Am trying not to think negatively but its hard :wacko:

Yeah im chuffed too to have a cycle buddie - never thought id get to this stage in the first place lol 

What are you going to do over the ec/et are you taking time off at all? Ive been looking at my rota and its my busiest two weeks so think i'll just take it as sick. Especially with taking those damn cyclogest suppositories :dohh: cant be doing that in the ladies at work :haha: xx


----------



## Plex

Heya Scerena - thanks for that, Im excited!!! :happydance: Im majorly impatient now, thing is i know its only going to get worse so i'll just have to find more ways of passing the time :D How are you doing??? Nearly half way!! Whens ur next scan booked in for? xxx


----------



## Plex

Miss Zoie - :hi: heya hun Yay for starting next week!! What day are u starting on? Think you, Nlk and I will be cycling together? :D xx


----------



## 4magpies

NLK I just had the pill, then I got my drugs delivery a few weeks later. So don't fret

Oh really plex?! I'm glad my clinic wasn't like that, gonal F pens are like 300-400 each! I still have a full one in my fridge. I did have a full burselin but gave it back to them! 

Zoie I'm good just waiting to hear if I'm having 3dt or 5dt this morning. 

Been up since 5am, can't sleep. Was dreaming about it. In my dream I only had 2 embryos today and they wanted to make me wait till day 5 but I just wanted them both put back today!


----------



## charlie00134

Still no results to me. Looks like it's Monday or Tuesday now. It's all due to the consultant having been on holiday but that doesn't help me wanting to know now! :(


----------



## Plex

Magpies - good luck!! Im hoping for the very best for you hun :hugs: xxx

Charlie - How bloomin annoying!! Have to say id be pretty pissed off that they have my results but I cant find out :grr: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I guess they have to follow procedure but they've had them since the 29th Aug


----------



## Plex

:hugs: Hopefully they've been looking for a match for you in the mean time? xx


----------



## nlk

Hopefully you hear back soon, Charlie. There's nothing worse than being kept waiting...we've waited long enough! :grr:

Taking my last provera tablet today...so hopefully AF should be here Wednesday morning to get this all going!! I've realised why I'm DR for so long...because I'm on the bcp, they want me to finish the pack...so because AF is expected this Wednesday, I have to finish two packs :dohh: I only started it because they initially got the dates wrong, and said that I would be doing it beginning of October. Now I have to stay on it ages!


----------



## charlie00134

I actually think I'm going to have a tantrum if I don't get my results tomorrow, lol. I've read about other people at my clinic taking 7 weeks to get their results and then getting the results and a match at the same time so it could be reasonable news.


----------



## nlk

Oooh hopefully! I've heard a lot of people say that they got their match really quickly. Hopefully they're just keeping it altogether, and you'll get lots of good news all at once! Are you going to give them a call in the morning and chase them up?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm going to try and hold out until lunchtime and then ring. They said I should be able to have the results tomorrow though


----------



## xMissxZoiex

scerena said:


> *4magpies* I had 4 but they were looking good on day 3 so had a 5dt, think it depends how many have potential, eeeeeeek looking forward to finding out if you're PUPO tomorrow or a couple of days later :happydance:
> 
> *misszoie* yay so happy you're getting going :) so nice to see this thread moving forward with you all starting :dance:

Thank you :), I can't believe how far along you are now! Half way there!!



nlk said:


> yay for DR zoie :happydance: how long are you going to be DR for?
> 
> scerena, I'm good thanks. Eager to get started!!
> 
> 4magpies, that's interesting to know...I thought they would have given me bureselin by now if they wanted me to do that as well...they didn't mention it when we were going over the DR plans? :shrug:

I'm not 100% sure, it looks like 6 days in my papers but I'm going in for the injection teach tomorrow morning so we will know for sure :) ready for our start on Wednesday.



Plex said:


> Miss Zoie - :hi: heya hun Yay for starting next week!! What day are u starting on? Think you, Nlk and I will be cycling together? :D xx

I'm starting on cd21 which is Wednesday :D. Is anyone else egg sharing?


----------



## scerena

Can't wait for all the upcoming bfps on this thread with all the cycles starting :happydance:

*misszoie* I know right tis pregnancy has gone super quick!!! I'm glad you're getting to start :hugs:

*4magpies* gl for transfer tomorrow :) so magical seeing your embie(s) being transferred :)

*Charlie* fx'd op for your results tomorrow :)

*plex* you've done brilliant passing the time by :hugs: my next scan is 20+6 hun (16th sept)


----------



## charlie00134

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, one top blast on board!

OTD is the 20th,

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* :wohoo: 20th isn't far off :) will you wait it out or test early???


----------



## nlk

Yay for being PUPO!

Seriously cramping today. Hope AF isn't far away. DR here I come!


----------



## 4magpies

Going to wait it out I think. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* good on you waiting it out :) I gave in :dohh: 

*nlk* fx'd af is on her way so the DR'ing can start :)

*charlie* was you calling today for results?


----------



## charlie00134

I did, they said it's with the nurses and they'll email me results and what's next but still no email.
Although the person on reception said she thought my notes had gone for matching so hopefully it's not delaying things.


----------



## Plex

:wohoo::happydance: Woooooohooooo Magpies!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news huni :D xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks plex. 

It'll be you soon. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

My af cant come soon enough!! Did u have any snowbabies in the end? xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on being PUPO magpie!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* just see your pic of your embie <3 so amazon isn't it :)

*plex* when is your af due Hun???

*charlie* fx'd you will end up with your match when you get your results then :)


----------



## 4magpies

They're culturing them for a couple more days to see if they develop as they were a little slow. They're just gonna send me a letter, which I would rather read after the 2WW. Lol. 

As we used the time lapse too they're gonna send us a video in 4 weeks of embie growing.


----------



## nlk

4magpies, that's fab! I can't believe they're going to send you the video! You must be in a minority, with the clinic that you're using having the embryoscope. I've read a lot of articles on it, and its use has increased the success rate of ivf, because it allows them to better identify embies that are stronger, and are multiplying properly :amartass: just in case you didn't know that!!

plex, how are you feeling hun? I've got mega cramping going on atm...I'm really hoping AF makes an appearance soon! I feel so crap :( I've been having fairly bad cramping in both sides on and off for quite a while, now....as in, a few weeks...I'm thinking that it's a side effect of the pcos, and I'm really hoping that being on the bcp will help calm my ovaries down and stop them hurting so much!


----------



## 4magpies

Nlk yeah I know it greatly increases success rates. So can't complain. It was also free as my clinic are still trailing it. 

Scerena I can't stop looking at it. Praying it sticks. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Did you get to have a say in how many they put back?


----------



## 4magpies

They discussed it with me yeah, but only one of the 3 was really any good so just went for the one. It's like it was meant to be. 

They're gonna try and freeze the other 2 but they said it might not happen. So we just went for the one strong one. As its very very good quality.


----------



## charlie00134

At least you know you've got a good chance then. Fingers firmly crossed.
How do you feel after transfer?


----------



## 4magpies

I feel fine. A bit sick but that's just a coincidence as far to early for anything like that. 

Implantation should start tomorrow or Thursday. 

Just hope this works.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I have absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs: I drank pineapple juice after transfer and would lay on my left side as if I was already pregnant- although I don't know if this helped :dohh:
PLEASE stick little embie :hug:


----------



## charlie00134

I know I'm being silly but I'm beginning to get really cross with my clinic. They keep saying I'll get a call or email but they got my results back on the 29th Aug and I still don't have them. I feel lik. Im being neglected and they aren't understanding my position. 
I'd ring again but I think I'd just be told the same thing.


----------



## 4magpies

S; I've been drinking pineapple every day since starting stims, didn't have any yesterday but will have some tonight. 

Charlie I wish I had some advice for you but all I did was distract myself and try and forget about it when waiting for them to get back to me. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It'd be easier for me to forget about it if I wasn't expecting every email to be from them :(


----------



## scerena

*charlie* you're not being silly Hun, I would be annoyed too as you want to know what is going on- it is your life after all, after the waiting you would think they would put your mind at ease... I think your results are fine though as if something was wrong I'm sure they would have told you by now- even though you need to know I would be angry!- fx'd they're matching you and are just going to send all the info through in one go :)

*4magpies* don't know if it made a difference just trying to think if I done anything else different... My only advice is I treated my body like I was already pregnant fx'd for you :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

I keep wanting to ring to demand to know when they'll tell me but then I talk myself out of it because they'll probably be in touch after their weekly meeting Wednesday


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4magpies are you with CARE? I am and i saw an ad on one of the tv in the waiting room about getting a video of embie growing, it sounds amazing!


----------



## 4magpies

No I'm London women's clinic, Cardiff. 

It'll be great to have if we get our BFP. Imagine being able to show your future child how they started at 2 cells!! Amazing stuff. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I rang and asked them to ring me about when they'd be in touch, instead they rang to say they have a match :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin:


----------



## 4magpies

There we go then! That's great news!!


----------



## charlie00134

I guess they just don't worry so much about the results. Now got to wait for them to speak to the recipient and call me with a plan


----------



## Plex

:wohoo: :happydance: YAY Charlie!!!!! so pleased for you hun - u'll be starting in no time now :D xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you. So excited! Making cake tonight to celebrate lol


----------



## scerena

*charlie* amazing news :wohoo: it's all go now finally for *you, plex, misszoie and nlk* :wohoo: can't wait to follow your journeys :)


----------



## nlk

Oh Charlie, that's fab! I knew they'd give you good news! :happydance: hopefully they get hold of your recipient quickly to sort out your dates!

4magpies, that's so cute, showing LO them as two cells! Crazy huh?! I think it's so nice to be able to show them exactly how much they were wanted :cloud9:

AFM, I have the most HORRIFIC pains ever...thinking AF will definitely be here tomorrow. Hope so, anyway! Emailed Lister as well, today, to ask them to send me out some more thyroxine, and to ask about injection training...they said they will go through everything with me at the pill scan, and they have sent out another prescription. I feel bad asking them for it, but I know my gp will kick off about it, because they weren't the ones to diagnose it... :dohh: need to sort out my exemption certificate soon!


----------



## 4magpies

Just get them to write you a letter and take it to your GP. That's what I did with my metformin. 

We have decide to call it squishy, like out of finding nemo. 

Just a nickname. 

OH is just juicing me some fresh pineapple juice.


----------



## nlk

That's a good idea. Will try that. Although I had a letter from them to get them to do OH's SA, and the gp told us to jog on :saywhat: :haha:

SQUISHY!! And he SHALL be yours!! Love it!

What a good OH. I awoke this morning to find OH tidying away his clothes (he leaves them all over the floor) which I was pleased about. Until I got up, after he had left, only to find clothes STILL all over the floor. WTF was he doing all morning?! MEN!


----------



## charlie00134

Thankfully my GP is really supportive which I relieved about. 
Becca I love the nickname Squishy :D


----------



## 4magpies

I really can't get over how crap some GPs are. It's so unfair when we pay into a system and is so hard to get something out of it!!


----------



## charlie00134

There's probably some holistic approach rule somewhere you could quote


----------



## Plex

Magpies - How r u getting on hun? Feeling any better yet? :hugs: really REALLY hoping for a positive outcome for u xx

Charlie - Any news yet? xx

Nlk - Has af caught up with u yet? Started dr yet? xx

Miss zoie - Have u started yet hun? xx

Scerena - Hope ur well hun, cant believe ur halfway there now!! :happydance: xx

I started my buserelin shots yesterday :happydance: and just over 3 weeks now till my base line scan!! xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm home. They let me out this morning. My stomach ballooned last night but seems to have gone down today. 

OH bought two FRER today. We plan on testing in the morning. 

We will be 7dp5dt. 

I'm not hopeful especially as my OHSS has subsided. 

Just sick of not knowing.


----------



## charlie00134

Fx Becca! 

I start Norethisterone tomorrow then I'm at the Clinic Tuesday morning for a treatment plan and iinjection training u think. They call it my prep appointment


----------



## Plex

The wait must be awful hun :hugs: does your clinic do beta tests? Mine only do the dip stick urine test. Im keeping everything crossed for you hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Yay Charlie!!! :happydance: looks like we'll be cycling together more or less! Bout 2 weeks difference :thumbup: xx


----------



## 4magpies

No they just make you POAS. You have to buy your own! Lol!!


----------



## Plex

its a joke isnt it?!!? We'll have to trundle our way to the docs in order to get a definate yes or no :grr: at least we wudnt have to pay for it there, which is something at least. I really think they shudve done a beta test for u at the hospital - makes me angry! xxx


----------



## nlk

Glad you're home, *becca*! Hope you get your bfp in the morning...will be checking up on you constantly for an update!

*plex*, yes I am now DR. Have been for about 5 days now. My baseline scan is in about 4 1/2 weeks. I should really put a ticker up! How are you finding your bureselin?

Charlie, good luck with your appointment! I don't get my injection training until I go for my base scan...probably because I didn't need to do that for DR!


----------



## Plex

I got a quick demonstration of injecting from the nurse and got a nice dvd to show how to mix the menopur - a LOT easier than i'd thought! The buserelin's going well, only had 2 shots tho lol I have an auto injector which makes things easy as u prime it pop ur prepped syringe in then push a button to inject when ur ready. Takes almost all the stress away from using the syringe alone :thumbup: Can believe we've actually started!! :) Ur scans on the 10/10 isnt it? 

Get that ticker on ur siggy!! :haha: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Magpies - How r u getting on hun? Feeling any better yet? :hugs: really REALLY hoping for a positive outcome for u xx
> 
> Charlie - Any news yet? xx
> 
> Nlk - Has af caught up with u yet? Started dr yet? xx
> 
> Miss zoie - Have u started yet hun? xx
> 
> Scerena - Hope ur well hun, cant believe ur halfway there now!! :happydance: xx
> 
> I started my buserelin shots yesterday :happydance: and just over 3 weeks now till my base line scan!! xxxx

On day 5 of down reg! :) could be another week and a half before Stims start lol.

I can't believe some clinics don't do a beta we get two and a 6 week scan if we're successful.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

nlk said:


> Glad you're home, *becca*! Hope you get your bfp in the morning...will be checking up on you constantly for an update!
> 
> *plex*, yes I am now DR. Have been for about 5 days now. My baseline scan is in about 4 1/2 weeks. I should really put a ticker up! How are you finding your bureselin?
> 
> Charlie, good luck with your appointment! I don't get my injection training until I go for my base scan...probably because I didn't need to do that for DR!

I'm also on day 5 of DR, I'm hoping that my baseline scan won't be too far away. Did your clinic give you the 4 1/2 weeks estimate? My clinic couldn't give me an estimate. 

Which clinc are you with?


----------



## Plex

My clinic does a follow up scan if successful but no betas xx


----------



## Plex

whens ur scan Zoie? xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* bless you :hugs: I had OHSS but not so bad that I had too go hospital :hugs: you poor thing :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a little better...
Do not be disheartened OHSS can be a sign of a bfp as it worsens for some people with their bfp :hugs:
I'm crossing literally everything for you Hun, rest up :hugs:

*charlie* that is fab you are on your way to starting- when you do it goes soooo quickly!!!

*plex* hey Hun how are you??! Where are you again in your treatment plan?- sorry my memory is rubbish lately!!! You're DR'ing right??? When do you start Stims???

*nlk* not much longer left for you either!!! Although I know when you're waiting it feels long :hugs:

*misszoie* eeeeek stimming soon how exciting!!! How are you finding DR'ing??? I didn't get a bets I got 2 from the gp though thankfully and had to pay for my scan also, you're very lucky :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm soooo excited. Got to dive to the clinic on my own on Tuesday though :(


----------



## nlk

xMissxZoiex said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're home, *becca*! Hope you get your bfp in the morning...will be checking up on you constantly for an update!
> 
> *plex*, yes I am now DR. Have been for about 5 days now. My baseline scan is in about 4 1/2 weeks. I should really put a ticker up! How are you finding your bureselin?
> 
> Charlie, good luck with your appointment! I don't get my injection training until I go for my base scan...probably because I didn't need to do that for DR!
> 
> I'm also on day 5 of DR, I'm hoping that my baseline scan won't be too far away. Did your clinic give you the 4 1/2 weeks estimate? My clinic couldn't give me an estimate.
> 
> Which clinc are you with?Click to expand...

I'm with lister, in London. I have my scan booked in for the 11th October (although now I'm thinking I've forgotten the exact date because *plex *has just said the 10th!)..so after all that, I would have been stimming for 6 weeks? It's dragging. They plan to stop my stimming the day after my scan, assuming everything's alright. I'm DR for a lot longer than other people, so you will probably start stimming wayyyy before me!


----------



## nlk

I think I'm about a week behind you, overall, *plex*? Even though are scans are at a similar time! my stimming dates are dependent on when AF arrives after coming off the pill...I start on CD1


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> whens ur scan Zoie? xx

I don't know exactly yet, got to wait for AF which is due in 2/3 days and I'm having all my usual AF symptoms so i think she will be on time. Then it's roughly 7 days after that. I'm guessing at 25th / 26th.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

scerena said:


> *4magpies* bless you :hugs: I had OHSS but not so bad that I had too go hospital :hugs: you poor thing :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a little better...
> Do not be disheartened OHSS can be a sign of a bfp as it worsens for some people with their bfp :hugs:
> I'm crossing literally everything for you Hun, rest up :hugs:
> 
> *charlie* that is fab you are on your way to starting- when you do it goes soooo quickly!!!
> 
> *plex* hey Hun how are you??! Where are you again in your treatment plan?- sorry my memory is rubbish lately!!! You're DR'ing right??? When do you start Stims???
> 
> *nlk* not much longer left for you either!!! Although I know when you're waiting it feels long :hugs:
> 
> *misszoie* eeeeek stimming soon how exciting!!! How are you finding DR'ing??? I didn't get a bets I got 2 from the gp though thankfully and had to pay for my scan also, you're very lucky :)

It is very exciting, I can't wait to start Stims then I will feel like I'm actually going though ivf if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

scerena said:


> *4magpies* bless you :hugs: I had OHSS but not so bad that I had too go hospital :hugs: you poor thing :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a little better...
> Do not be disheartened OHSS can be a sign of a bfp as it worsens for some people with their bfp :hugs:
> I'm crossing literally everything for you Hun, rest up :hugs:
> 
> *charlie* that is fab you are on your way to starting- when you do it goes soooo quickly!!!
> 
> *plex* hey Hun how are you??! Where are you again in your treatment plan?- sorry my memory is rubbish lately!!! You're DR'ing right??? When do you start Stims???
> 
> *nlk* not much longer left for you either!!! Although I know when you're waiting it feels long :hugs:
> 
> *misszoie* eeeeek stimming soon how exciting!!! How are you finding DR'ing??? I didn't get a bets I got 2 from the gp though thankfully and had to pay for my scan also, you're very lucky :)




nlk said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> Glad you're home, *becca*! Hope you get your bfp in the morning...will be checking up on you constantly for an update!
> 
> *plex*, yes I am now DR. Have been for about 5 days now. My baseline scan is in about 4 1/2 weeks. I should really put a ticker up! How are you finding your bureselin?
> 
> Charlie, good luck with your appointment! I don't get my injection training until I go for my base scan...probably because I didn't need to do that for DR!
> 
> I'm also on day 5 of DR, I'm hoping that my baseline scan won't be too far away. Did your clinic give you the 4 1/2 weeks estimate? My clinic couldn't give me an estimate.
> 
> Which clinc are you with?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with lister, in London. I have my scan booked in for the 11th October (although now I'm thinking I've forgotten the exact date because *plex *has just said the 10th!)..so after all that, I would have been stimming for 6 weeks? It's dragging. They plan to stop my stimming the day after my scan, assuming everything's alright. I'm DR for a lot longer than other people, so you will probably start stimming wayyyy before me!Click to expand...

I guess it varies so much from person to person according to their needs, it sucks that you have to DR for so long. Hopefully the time will fly for you xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Girls I tested this morning on a FRER and got two lines!!

We're pregnant. 

I can't believe it!!


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Becca!!!! I'm so happy for you! I bet you're ecstatic to say the least!


----------



## 4magpies

It was funny. Oh is sleeping in the other room at the moment because I'm so restless in my sleep. I got up because I needed a wee at 5.30am and did the test. Saw the result and went in the spare room with it turning the main light on saying it worked it worked!

He shit himself. Haha. Tried to show him the test but he couldn't see properly because he had just woken up. I was like believe me there are two lines!!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Bless, hopefully he can be more excited when he's a bit more awake lol.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I KNEW IT :wohoo: my symptoms got worse cause if a bfp and they say OHSS is worsened by a bfp :dance: I am absolutely ecstatic for you and your oh :happydance: 
Now over over to the pregnancy side :) has it sunk in yet??????

This thread is quite a lucky one :)


----------



## Plex

OMG Magpies!!!! Wooooooohooooo!! Huge congratulations to u and ur oh :hugs: :happydance: :wohoo: xxxxxx


----------



## 4magpies

No it's definately not sunk in. 

I keep looking at it.

I'm full of symptoms. I feel sick and dizzy. I'm off work today. I'm going to attempt to get up and dressed and sit on the sofa. 

I'm going to try to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

Feels so surreal doesn't it! Seeing 2 lines after LTTTC is the most amazing feeling I am so thrilled for you I really am :hugs:

Plus on your wedding day you will be over 12 weeks so you can tell people if you're sharing the news :)


----------



## nlk

SO so happy for you Becca!! :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

All my drugs have arrives and I feel a little overwhelmed by them. I'm off to buy a special box for them all I think to keep them safe. Looking forward to my prep appointment now though.


----------



## 4magpies

That's the plan S!

Charlie make sure you keep the ones that need to be refrigerated in the fridge. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

None of the ones I have need refrigerating so maybe I have more to come. I shall ask tomorrow.


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> *4magpies* bless you :hugs: I had OHSS but not so bad that I had too go hospital :hugs: you poor thing :hugs: I'm glad to hear that you're feeling a little better...
> Do not be disheartened OHSS can be a sign of a bfp as it worsens for some people with their bfp :hugs:
> I'm crossing literally everything for you Hun, rest up :hugs:
> 
> *charlie* that is fab you are on your way to starting- when you do it goes soooo quickly!!!
> 
> *plex* hey Hun how are you??! Where are you again in your treatment plan?- sorry my memory is rubbish lately!!! You're DR'ing right??? When do you start Stims???
> 
> *nlk* not much longer left for you either!!! Although I know when you're waiting it feels long :hugs:
> 
> *misszoie* eeeeek stimming soon how exciting!!! How are you finding DR'ing??? I didn't get a bets I got 2 from the gp though thankfully and had to pay for my scan also, you're very lucky :)

:hugs: dont worry bout it hun, unfortunately baby brain stays with you for a VERY long time after bubba's born too lol :hugs: I still get the od mushy brain moment :haha: 

Ive taken northisterone to induce my period, Started buserelin 0.5 14/9, my base line scan is on the 7/10 so should start menopur then hopefully. After that im not too sure lolol I know if i start the menopur on the 7/10 then my next scan will be on the 15/10 then another on the 18/10. Gosh, theres so much to remember! xxx


----------



## Plex

xMissxZoiex said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> whens ur scan Zoie? xx
> 
> I don't know exactly yet, got to wait for AF which is due in 2/3 days and I'm having all my usual AF symptoms so i think she will be on time. Then it's roughly 7 days after that. I'm guessing at 25th / 26th.Click to expand...

Its good news that AF will probably be on time :D Not thats its nice getting it that is :D Hopefully the time will fly by! How long will you have been dr by then u think? xx




nlk said:


> I think I'm about a week behind you, overall, *plex*? Even though are scans are at a similar time! my stimming dates are dependent on when AF arrives after coming off the pill...I start on CD1

Doesnt make sense does it? lol We shud be doing stuff about the same time, just our clinics do things differently :dohh: Did I read it right when u said u'd be stimming for 6 weeks? Thats a long time - do you know what dose u'll be on yet? xx


----------



## Plex

charlie00134 said:


> All my drugs have arrives and I feel a little overwhelmed by them. I'm off to buy a special box for them all I think to keep them safe. Looking forward to my prep appointment now though.


YAY!!! Fab news huni!! :happydance: u'll soon be starting now - hopefully not long after ur app 2moro :hugs: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Plex said:


> YAY!!! Fab news huni!! :happydance: u'll soon be starting now - hopefully not long after ur app 2moro :hugs: xxx

I've got Norethisterone to take for ten days then it usually takes me 2 days to bleed. So thinking I may start in 2 weeks.
How's treatment going so far Plex? Xx


----------



## Plex

:D im soooooo pleased for u :hugs: bit of a surprise when the were fobbing u off with ur results, but a very good surprise :hugs: Do u have ur treatment plan now? 

Treatments not bad so far, getting into the swing of the injections. The auto injector's fab, takes away my stress of injecting myself. Think its all in my head - i build it up to be worse than it is :dohh: xx


----------



## charlie00134

Think I get my treatment plan tomorrow as I have to take all my meds with me. Need to put them tidy in their box when I get home.


----------



## Plex

I enjoyed that part - looking through all my meds :D it was quite strange! I'll be interested to know ur schedule xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG!!!! Magpie!!!! Congratulations!!!! I've been a bit emotional today, I'm blaming the DR drugs lol I just shed a happy tear for you :D


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you zoie. 

It's starting to sink in now. 

xx


----------



## nlk

Good luck with your treatment plan, *Charlie*! Excited to hear about it! I think it's so interesting that everyone has it so differently??

*plex*, I'm not stimming for six weeks, I'm DR for about 4/5 weeks...I originally thought that bit was for six weeks though! I'm a week into DR now, and stop on the 12/10, assuming the scan on the 11th shows that everything is ok. Then they plan on having me start stimming on the 16th (or whenever AF arrives!), for 10 days. I'm glad I'm not the only one finding this confusing!

How are you feeling with DR, *plex *and *zoie*? I feel pretty sick most of the time...and really not hungry! Which sucks when I need to take metformin three times a day with food...also have really bad pains in my ovaries...I'm guessing it's just them shutting down, but it's bad enough that I'm taking painkiller for it?


----------



## charlie00134

Got my treatment plan and had my injection training. I'll post my treatment plan later but I'm definitely on short protocol because of the PCOS


----------



## xMissxZoiex

nlk said:


> Good luck with your treatment plan, *Charlie*! Excited to hear about it! I think it's so interesting that everyone has it so differently??
> 
> *plex*, I'm not stimming for six weeks, I'm DR for about 4/5 weeks...I originally thought that bit was for six weeks though! I'm a week into DR now, and stop on the 12/10, assuming the scan on the 11th shows that everything is ok. Then they plan on having me start stimming on the 16th (or whenever AF arrives!), for 10 days. I'm glad I'm not the only one finding this confusing!
> 
> How are you feeling with DR, *plex *and *zoie*? I feel pretty sick most of the time...and really not hungry! Which sucks when I need to take metformin three times a day with food...also have really bad pains in my ovaries...I'm guessing it's just them shutting down, but it's bad enough that I'm taking painkiller for it?

I feel good, like normal really, I was saying to DH last night I was worried they weren't working because I feel so normal, but I suppose that's a good thing in a way. I do have terrible skin at the moment, I've been very lucky with my skin, no acne / teenage spots at all really but at the moment my face is so dry and I've got so many spots, it's like getting adult acne.

Apart from the skin, I can't complain.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm on Norethisterone until the 25th September. Then on CD2 I start on 150mg of Fostimon per day then a blood test at day 6 then I'll be on Cetritide although I'm not sure of the dose, It's one syringe and one vial of powder stuff. I have to inject them between 4-7pm but it can vary, it doesn't have to be the exact time every day. Then they'll be a scan around day 9 ish


----------



## Plex

nlk said:


> Good luck with your treatment plan, *Charlie*! Excited to hear about it! I think it's so interesting that everyone has it so differently??
> 
> *plex*, I'm not stimming for six weeks, I'm DR for about 4/5 weeks...I originally thought that bit was for six weeks though! I'm a week into DR now, and stop on the 12/10, assuming the scan on the 11th shows that everything is ok. Then they plan on having me start stimming on the 16th (or whenever AF arrives!), for 10 days. I'm glad I'm not the only one finding this confusing!
> 
> How are you feeling with DR, *plex *and *zoie*? I feel pretty sick most of the time...and really not hungry! Which sucks when I need to take metformin three times a day with food...also have really bad pains in my ovaries...I'm guessing it's just them shutting down, but it's bad enough that I'm taking painkiller for it?

I was meant to be dr for 4 weeks but af was late so its just over three now. 
I ache all over if im honest, feel a bit icky too(glad its not just me). I also feel like ive put on a stone lol But thats probably due to the excess of chocolate ive been scoffing instead of side effects :dohh: I got horrible hot flashes with the clomid and still have them now, the joys lol I dont hurt, just bloomin ache :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

charlie00134 said:


> I'm on Norethisterone until the 25th September. Then on CD2 I start on 150mg of Fostimon per day then a blood test at day 6 then I'll be on Cetritide although I'm not sure of the dose, It's one syringe and one vial of powder stuff. I have to inject them between 4-7pm but it can vary, it doesn't have to be the exact time every day. Then they'll be a scan around day 9 ish

:happydance: xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Not sure why I'm on those meds, most other people seem to have had other ones but I'm sure they'll have their reasoning


----------



## nlk

I think they all do the same thing, *Charlie*. It's just clinic preference I guess!

*Plex*, whilst I'm sorry you feel crappy as well, I'm glad it's not just me! I feel like I'm losing weight tbh...but that might be because I have absolutely NO appetite whatsoever right now. And when I do eat I feel like I'm going to be sick. Not nice. I've had hot flashes as well...the same as when I took clomid. It's only at night though, and I seem to be ice cold during the day!


----------



## charlie00134

I hope the side effects stop soon for you both, I remember the Clomid hot flushes, they were awful!


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry a few of you feel rough. I felt like death! It does get better when you get into stims though. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you all feel better soon. 

Has it sunk in yet Becca?


----------



## nlk

I cannot WAIT to be done with DR. I'm so done with feeling like this!

It does seem to be easing off a little, but I think it's been so bad so far that I've probably lost quite a bit of weight this last week...I feel like I have anyways. It's not a good thing either, though...I'm quite small weight-wise, and was actually trying to increase my weight a bit! :dohh:

Have brought forward my acupuncture appointment next week...I'm hoping that he can help with the nausea etc. Fingers crossed!

How's everyone doing? *Charlie*, hope the norethisterone is treating you alright!


----------



## charlie00134

It's not been bad, I thankfully don't go psycho with it but I'm definitely feeling stroppy and impatient today. I just want to go home now


----------



## 4magpies

I just slept and drunk loads of water and ate loads of choc and carbs. Anything to make myself feel better. 

It's sorta sinking in I guess. I don't really believe I'm gonna have an actual baby in 9 months though? Think it might feel a bit more real after a scan.


----------



## nlk

*Charlie*, glad you're feeling okay. Hope it stays that way!

*becca*, I think once you've had your scan it will become a bit more real. One of my friends went through IVF, and now has a one year old, and she said sometimes she looks at her LO and STILL can't believe it! :haha:

Good advice, becca, but I'm allergic to chocolate :( although now would be the time that I really want to devour some!


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya girls- hows things? xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey all :)

*plex* how's things going? Loving your tickers easier for me to keep up :) how you feeling??

*4magpies* how are you feeling miss.pregnant????

*charlie* how long after stopping provera do you usually have your af due Hun???

*nlk* hope you're feeling better Hun? when do you start nasal spray??? Or have you started it??? Not long until your scan!!!!!!


----------



## Plex

heya hun :hugs: im feeling a bit down since starting dr, i think easily upset puts it quite well. On day 10 now, sooo pleased i only have 2 weeks left!! 

Ive been thinking about the cut off point for me donating all my eggs. Did u think much about that before hand? Im thinking if I get the minimum of 6/7 then i'll donate all (recipient gets the extra one anyway) then have a free cycle next time. Think it all depends on how if feel closer to the time though :shrug: I just worry about under response and none fertilizing :wacko: 

How r u getting on? had ur 20 week scan now? xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* hey chick, yes I use to think of that incase I didn't get a lot of eggs, but honestly don't worry yourself- yet anyway I bet you will be a good responder :hugs:

Awww it's all the emotions of the hormones Hun, I'm still emotional :haha: not long now and time will fly by for you Hun :hugs:

Yes I had my 20wk scan- she is still a girl thank god (after all the pink we have brought lol) and she seems healthy :)


----------



## charlie00134

Plex I've been thinking about that too despite having a good AMH and antral follicle count. I think I'm going to donate all and have a second cycle if that happens, since then they can make adjustments for what caused the poor response. 
I'm hoping AF turns up within 2 days of stopping, it usually does, I'm so ready to start stims.


----------



## nlk

I've also thought the same thing. I think my clinic does it so that you get a free next cycle where you get to keep all the eggs, and gives you the cost of the first years' storage? So I would definitely do that :thumbup: I couldn't afford the cost of the whole cycle, anyways...and I'd rather not have the stress of having so few. As you said, Charlie, at least on the second cycle they could make adjustments :thumbup:

I'm feeling okay, thanks scerena :) ready to be done with DR! Feeling less sick, just my mood that still goes up and down!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good thanks S. I have my scan 10th of October. 

Feel a bit sick every now and again and my boobs keep getting worse but I'm happy with that. Not had anymore spotting. Can't wait for my scan. 

At my clinic if you get less than 10 follies they cancel EC, if you get to collection and get less than 8 eggs you get to keep them all but you aren't allowed to share again. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

That seems a little harsh but I suppose I can see why


----------



## nlk

That does seem harsh. Why would you now be allowed to share again? :shrug:


----------



## nlk

Girls I'm panicking a bit here.

I've just started bleeding, pretty heavily...but I'm on the bcp for DR. That's not normal, is it? And I have the most awful cramping. Why me? Cry.


----------



## charlie00134

Ring your clinic hun x


----------



## nlk

I gave them a call, and the nurse agreed that it wasn't normal. At first she said that spotting was quite normal, and then I explained that this wasn't spotting...that I was passing clots and everything! :wacko: she agreed that was strange...but she checked with the doctor who said it was fine :shrug: who knows! I'm in pain, so going to take it easy and get OH to take care of me!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have my first DR scan on Thursday, anyone know what to expect?. I'm guessing I will have an internal scan, possibly a blood test and hopefully discuss getting started with stims. I know that my recipient is almost on the same CD as I am so fingers crossed it wont be long.


----------



## nlk

Not sure, zoie. I was told that I would have an internal scan, and injection training. Unless you've already had that bit? Exciting stuff! Good luck :)


----------



## scerena

*zoie* they will do an internal scan to check your lining is thin and that your ovaries are quiet :)
Gl, if all is good you will start Stims :)

*nlk* awww bless you : hugs: I'm how'd that's it is not going to effect your cycle though :hugs: hope your oh is looking after you : hugs:

*4magpies* brilliant news there is no more spotting :) spotting is so scary isn't it!!! Bet you're wishing the days away until the 10th bless you :)
Your :holly: will be HUGE soon :)

*charlie* fx'd your af shows up ASAP now :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope we can start Stims, the only thing I'm a little worried about is I have a LOT of buserelin left? I just finished my first vile today and I have two left?, do they purposely over send drugs? Just in case you need to down reg for longer?. Also I have three boxes of Stims 20 needles in a box? Stimming for 60 doesn't sound right to me lol


----------



## scerena

*zoie* my clinic use to make sure I had more than enough of things incase you need to DR/stim for longer etc... I wouldn't worry, they've booked you in now as they're hoping by now you should be ready to go (leftover drugs are prob just incase)... Got everything crossed for you that you're all set to go :hugs:

Plus the extra Stims and needles are incase you need higher doses etc during your cycle, what Stims are you using? If menopur you will use a mixing needle and then an injecting needle :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My Stims are GonalF, it's in a pen form and the needles are like 'heads' that's the only way I can describe it lol

My trigger has the mixing needle though, it's Pregnyl I do believe.


----------



## charlie00134

I have about 100 needles so I'm hoping I won't need that many lol. Last day on Norethisterone today then I await the elusive Aunt Flo


----------



## 4magpies

Z depending on your protocol you carry on with burselin (but half a dose) through stims. I didn't though as they changed my protocol half way through and I had cetrotide injections instead. I had a full vial left over.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have about 28 buserelin needles left too, scan is tomorrow. I'm crossing all my fingers they give us a start date for the Stims :)


----------



## 4magpies

I think I've got about 60 burselin needles left over. I just think they give you too much incase!

Good luck for your scan. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks :) the appointment is at 10.30 so ill let you know what they say when I get back :) x


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow x


----------



## Plex

nlk - has the bleeding stopped now? :hugs: mustve been a bit scary for a while then :( xx

Zoie - I think 3 vials of buserelin seems to be the standard as thats the same amount i have been given, although they were pretty stingy with the needles/syringes and wipes!! had to ask for some more :thumbup: they were pretty good about it though. Hope ur scan goes well 2moro and u can start stimms!! :happydance: xx

Charlie - Hope af hurries up and makes an appearance!! Mine took 5 days after the northisterone - eeekk!! Do u have a date for ur first scan yet? xx 

Magpies - Im counting down the days till ur first scan with u!! xx


----------



## nlk

Good luck with your scan zoie! Looking forward to hearing how it goes.

Plex, it did...but now it's started up again. It's so bad that I've almost vomited with the pain...I'm worried it's going to get to that point, and then I will have essentially not taken the meds? If I throw them back up...it's awful. How do I bleed on the pill?! They said it was nothing to worry about, but I'm just scared that this means that my body isn't shutting down like it's meant to :( feeling a bit negative that ivf isn't going to be working, or even going ahead right now! How are you doing? Not long til scan now! How are you feeling?


----------



## charlie00134

Now on the AF wait, previously it's usually been 2 days so I'm hoping for the same. No clue on first scan, they say blood test is likely to be day 6 of stims.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, 

My lining was a little thick it was 5mm and they were hoping for 2mm but they said depending on my blood test results we can start Stimms. I got a call a few hours after the appointment and they said the bloods looked great and to continue with the Burserelin the Monday add my GonalF :) so Stimms start Monday! I have my first Stimms scan a week on Monday :)


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck honey!! xxx


----------



## Plex

nlk said:


> Good luck with your scan zoie! Looking forward to hearing how it goes.
> 
> Plex, it did...but now it's started up again. It's so bad that I've almost vomited with the pain...I'm worried it's going to get to that point, and then I will have essentially not taken the meds? If I throw them back up...it's awful. How do I bleed on the pill?! They said it was nothing to worry about, but I'm just scared that this means that my body isn't shutting down like it's meant to :( feeling a bit negative that ivf isn't going to be working, or even going ahead right now! How are you doing? Not long til scan now! How are you feeling?

Aww hun it sounds AWFUL :hugs::hugs: Have u called the clinic back? Its not good that ur reacting so badly to it - Maybe they can change the meds to something a bit different? It does sound like the meds are not getting into your system if ur being sick too :( If u havent I would def call the clinic back and have a chat about it as its not right ur reacting like that :hugs: xxx

Im bruising with almost every shot now :pop: doesnt really hurt but i get a bit of a raised bit/rash then bruise - im running out of tummy space and believe me I have plenty to spare :haha: I feel pretty emotional at the moment, my lil boy has hand foot and mouth disease, which he caught when he was bitten by another child as it broke the skin :( so now he has blisters all over the inside of his mouth and is covered in a rash that will blister too poor lil babba :cry: Apart from that I feel pretty much normal which im thankful for, still having the occasional headache/migrane but not often. 

Hope u get some answers from ur clinic. I wudnt be too down cast about ur cycle as ur dr for so long hopefully if u change meds there will still be time for them to work. Have you had quite a few of the bcp too before being sick with them?. Really hoping u feel waaaay better soon xxx


----------



## Plex

Charlie - Hope Af doesnt stay away :) Bet ur excited to get started? Its weird as im quite enjoying doing the injections, might change that view when i get to the stimms aswell though lol How r u doing anyway? xx

Zoie - :happydance: YAY!!!! Exciting!! How long have they said u may be stimming for? xx


----------



## charlie00134

No AF this morning. My Clinic starts stims the day after the first day you wake up bleeding so . Won't be starting stims until Monday at the earliest now


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Charlie - Hope Af doesnt stay away :) Bet ur excited to get started? Its weird as im quite enjoying doing the injections, might change that view when i get to the stimms aswell though lol How r u doing anyway? xx
> 
> Zoie - :happydance: YAY!!!! Exciting!! How long have they said u may be stimming for? xx

I'm not sure yet, I have a scan next Saturday to see where we are. Finger crossed I won't be on them for long :) x


----------



## Plex

Gosh this is all getting so exciting now :) Charlie and Zoie u'll probably be in ur tww when Nlk and I start stimming!! My scan cant come fast enough! only just over a week left :happydance: xx

Nlk - How r u doing hun? Hope ur feeling better xx


----------



## charlie00134

AF showed up! So I can start stims tomorrow


----------



## Plex

:happydance::wohoo: whens ur first scan hun? xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Don't know, I've got a blood test on Friday after 4 days of stims.


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie good luck. NLK I hope the bleeding has stopped now. Plex I hope you're ok. 

xxx


----------



## nlk

Oh how exciting! Everyone's getting moving now!

Good luck with the stimming, Charlie and zoie!!

plex, I'm feeling a bit better...although I think it's just because I set an alarm an hour before I needed to get up to take painkiller...kinda a preemptive strike? :haha: it's so bad that I need to do that, but at least it means I can function without vomiting in pain, whilst waiting for the painkiller to kick in! The bleeding seems to be easing off now, but it's still there. If it's still happening on Wednesday, I'm going to call the clinic back. I just can't see how this can be quietening my ovaries down...really not holding out much hope for my scan :(

how are you feeling, plex? Excited for your scan? Can't believe they're only a week away now! Yours is on the Monday and mine's the Friday...I can't wait, I so hope I can be done with the pill!

becca, how are you feeling?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Is anyone else doing two injections? Or is it just me lol. I don't quite understand why I need to keep on with the Burserelin and do the GonalF at the same time. I've probably said that before on this thread lol


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie it's to stop you ovulating early. 

I stopped Burselin and did only gonal f for about a week but then I started on cetrotide (which stung like a bitch) daily in the morning until trigger.

NLK I'm good thanks, just counting down every day to my scan. Just hope everything is ok.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's what I thought :).

I'm getting super excited about being on Stimms I've got to tell me self to calm down lol.


----------



## charlie00134

How long did people have between their first injection and EC? I'm trying to work out a timeline.


----------



## nlk

I've been told that I should start stimming on the 16th, and if this stays then my EC will be on the 29th October. I think just short of two weeks?


----------



## charlie00134

I started stimming yesterday and my EC is estimated for the 11th or 13th so about 2 weeks seems right.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tonight's GonalF stung. It's hurting a it now too. Urgh it's times like this when two weeks seems like it will last forever.


----------



## charlie00134

My belly hurts tonight, I partially blame my cat


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had a little bit if brown spotting yesterday not much just a little in my underwear, has anyone had this while on GonalF & buserelin? We DTD the night before so maybe it was that?. Also had a tiny little bit today more like discharge than a spot, if I have anymore I think I'll ring the clinic


----------



## charlie00134

AF is still here for me so I wouldn't be able to tell, sorry.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I haven't been on- been having family issues and been in a lot of pain as I now how sciatica!

Anyhow I haven't read back...

*plex*bwas your scan Monday just gone???

*charlie & misszoie* how's stimming going? Have you had any scans???

*charlie* around 2 weeks depends on your e2 levels also- mine were too high hence why I had to reduce my dose to get them back down that's why I was at the stimming phase for ages!

*nlk* not long now to you stim is it???

*4magpies* how's pregnancy going??


----------



## charlie00134

Stimmings going alright, few niggling side effects bit it's fine. First blood test tomorrow so I.should find out how it's really going.


----------



## nlk

hi scerena, good to hear from you! :wave: sorry you've been having pains :hugs: hope it eases soon!

Yes, hopefully not too long until stimming now! I have my scan next Friday, and if everything is okay I just need to wait for withdrawal bleed and then stimming it is! Not feeling very confidence about things at the minute, but we will see :hugs:

Charlie, good luck with your blood test tomorrow. Hope everything goes well!

Zoie, how long do you have left of stimming?

Wonder where plex has gone? I haven't seen her around in a while...Hi plex if you're reading this!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have my scan on Saturday morning so ill find out then, I'm hoping not much longer lol


----------



## charlie00134

Up at 5 am to go for my blood test. Expecting them to want me back Saturday or sunday which will be a nuisance due to petrol expense.


----------



## nlk

how far away is your clinic, Charlie?


----------



## 4magpies

It'll be worth it Charlie. Better to be safe than sorry when stimming especially if you've not been supressed with DR. Trust me you don't want OHSS!

Scerena; it's going ok. Just counting the days till my scan. Starting to feel anxious now! It's hard. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

It's about 1.5 hours drive. Roughly.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Stimms is going really well better than I could ever have thought possible, the thought of it is much worse than the actual thing it's self lol. I'm actually feeling a little worried that my body isn't responding due to my lack of side effects lol, I'm probably just being paranoid and nervous.

My scan is at 9.30 in the morning I'm hoping all goes well and ill let you know when I get back tomorrow. X


----------



## charlie00134

How did your scan go Zoie? x x


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya girls :hugs: xx

Scerena - :( I know how painful that is hun, sucks when ur coping with all the normal pregnancy symptoms, if you can rest up. Hope the family problems are better soon too:hugs: xx

Zoie - Hows the Stimms going and how'd ur scan go today? Hoping things are working as they should, I know ive been wondering if the DR is working as im feeling like af will show up :shrug: Its weird as I think id worry if i had tons of side effects or none at all :dohh: xx

Charlie - How u doin? Did you go to the clinic in the end - hope ur all ok hun :hugs: Its a bloomin long way to go to get to ur clinic but i agree with Magpies that its best err on the side of caution xx

Nlk - :) Hope ur doin well - how r u feeling about ur scan on fri? Its come round quick now we're almost there hasnt it? Hopefully we'll both be starting stimms around the same time :thumbup: xx

Magpies - Gosh only 5 days till ur scan! I bet it cant come soon enough :hugs: Its horrible waiting as it seems like forever. How u doing symptom wise? Has the dreaded all day sickness got you yet? xx

Afm - Ive been pre-occupied this week as very VERY busy :grr: Theres been HFMD going round here and it paid us a visit :grr: Plus we've all had a share of a lovely flu virus to top it off nicely :dohh: Im still suffering with the flu :( 

Looking forward to my scan on monday though :happydance: Hoping to start the stimms then fxd! I'll need to buy some more buserelin as im running out! Hopefully i wont have to buy anymore stimms cos they're damned expensive. Worrying that i'll have to be DR for longer - really hate injecting myself and am kinda planning on EC around the 21st October but just have a feeling i'll be dr for a bit longer:( Hopefully not though!! xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Plex I just feel nauseous on/off. 

It's not too bad yet.

Been for my wedding dress fitting today. I put 7lbs on with the IVF and it seems it's all on my boobs! It doesn't fit anymore. Having it let out and if it still doesn't fit then I can have a corset back put in instead of the buttons. So it'll be ok in the end matter what. I had to explain to the lady I couldn't diet. Haha. I'm going to start doing some exercise in second tri any way so that should help keep me where I am now. 

She was lovely. Told her about the IVF and she totally understood as she'd tried for years with really bad pcos and had to have ovarian drilling.


----------



## Plex

haha :) bet ur hubbies happy with that weight gain lol :) Its good that you have the option of having the corset back put back on your dress - whens the latest u have to let them know u want it reverted back? The feeling sick is enough though i bet :hugs: I remember feeling sick like ALL the time :hugs: Least uve got lotsa stuff to occupy u till the scan :) xx


----------



## nlk

I have to say, so far, although my weight hasn't gone up (actually dropped a little) my boobs are getting pretty swollen. I'm not too bothered, as I'm really small anyway, so wouldn't mind them getting bigger :haha:

It's good that they're able to alter your dress, *becca*. At least it's all worth it! And how nice that the woman was so understanding!

*plex*, good to hear from you. Sorry you're not feeling too great :hugs: I feel like this DR has dragged massively...I'm so ready to be done with it! I also feel as though I will need to be DR for longer :( I just don't feel as though my body is ready for stims yet?! Haha...weird. What time is your scan on Monday? Got everything crossed that you don't need to DR longer. It's weird that our scans are 4 days apart, but my estimated EC is the 29th...which then puts us 8 days apart?! Have you been told when roughly you are expected to start stimming? Do you need to wait for AF or anything?


----------



## Plex

not sure - I started on cd 2 so dont think so?? I will know more on mon, appointment is 10.40am so will update when im back. Im hoping to start stimms the same day but not sure of that either :haha: I will be having a scan mon then a week tue then the following fri (18th) im thinking of the best case scenario though :) Its all subject to change if i need to dr for long (which i hope i dont!). xx


----------



## nlk

I see. Maybe it's because my DR involved the bcp. I also started on CD2, but then if my scan goes okay I need to come off of the pill, and then wait for my withdrawal bleed and start stimming on CD1...which they're estimating to be about the 16th October. Maybe that's why I'll end up about a week behind then :shrug:

I would imagine you could start stimming the next day...otherwise you would have missed the morning dose? Hope you get to start really soon though. Can't wait to hear how it all goes! Do you have to travel far to get to your clinic?


----------



## Plex

could be why ur a little later than me, although im still pretty clueless to the whole process as it varies soooo much! I only have a 30min travel to my hosp but the parking is AWFUL, can never get a space! I do have a local hosp but they're only nurse led now so i have to head over to Cov :( U have far to go urself? 

I keep telling myself not to google stuff but ive been looking at peoples reviews and videos on the stimming meds but its left me a lil worried now :dohh: i just worry it'll sting badly :( lol xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Had my scan this AM it went really well, I've responded great to the drugs. I had 10little follicles on my right ovary and around 13 / 14 follicles ranging from 10.4mm to 16.8mm. On the left there were 9 little follicles and 5 / 6 ranging from 10 - 14mm. I was a little worried about OHSS but my bloods must have been fine because they never mentioned it.

I've got to carry on with the buserelin and reduce my GonalF from 225 to 150 then I have another scan on Monday at 8 am to see if I'm ready for collection :) I'm hoping maybe trigger on Monday, fingers crossed :D.


----------



## nlk

oh wow, *zoie*, it's all moving quite quickly now! Yay for the good scan! Hoping you get to trigger on Monday :)

*plex*, you're not too far from me :) I go to south London for mine...but I always get the train. Definitely don't want to do that drive! The only time we will drive is for EC/ET. Don't really want to be tackling the tube for that :haha: parking is ALWAYS a nightmare at hospitals!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm super excited for it to be done with haha 


Plex, Stimms is nothing to be worried about I was so worried about it but its not bad at all I wish I could go back and tell myself it's not going to be that bad, so I would calm down lol.

The sonographer was surprised that I wasent in discomfort but I've not had any symptoms apart from thirst.


----------



## Plex

Zoie - WOW thats a lot of follies :) How r u feeling with all them inside? Its good your not testing positive for ohss aswell - do u have to have a lot of blood tests? :hugs: How long have you been stimming for? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Plex said:


> haha :) bet ur hubbies happy with that weight gain lol :) Its good that you have the option of having the corset back put back on your dress - whens the latest u have to let them know u want it reverted back? The feeling sick is enough though i bet :hugs: I remember feeling sick like ALL the time :hugs: Least uve got lotsa stuff to occupy u till the scan :) xx

I go back mid November for another fitting then I got try it on one last time and pick it up two weeks before the wedding so if it came to it could have to changed two weeks before wedding and get my mum to bring my dress up.


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie that's great. Just be vigilant for OHSS as I got it with only 12 eggs and it's awful. 

Good news your responding well.


----------



## charlie00134

Plex: Hope your scan goes well and you get to start stims. I did have my appoitment and got a blood test. I had to start the Cetrotide. They originally wanted me back in on Sunday but then they called back and said they only needed to see me on Wednesday for a blood test and scan.
My stims barely sting, the Cetrotide is a bigger needle so that snags on the way in but that's it. Barely any stinging or anything.

4magpies: I'm sure your dress will look beautiful!

Zoie: Looks like you're much ahead of me, I'm not even back in at the clinic until Wednesday and that'll be the first scan. Wonder why it varies so much.

AFM I'm getting quite a lot of discomfort in my ovaries and belly now. I have no idea what my bloods said, they just wanted me to start Cetrotide. They did originally want me back in tomorrow but then they decided they didn't need to see me until Wednesday early morning. I'm also getting awful dehydration headaches so I'm drinking lucozade, powerade and using 4head.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Zoie - WOW thats a lot of follies :) How r u feeling with all them inside? Its good your not testing positive for ohss aswell - do u have to have a lot of blood tests? :hugs: How long have you been stimming for? xx

I feel fine, better than fine! I feel good I've lost 7/8 lbs since starting DR that's why I was worried before going to the appointment that nothing was happening because I feel so good lol. The only 'side effect' I've had is being really thirsty and my body feeling a bit dry, my face body hair and nails have all been a bit dry but ill take that over being nauseous or sick and bloated.

I have been on 225 GonalF for 5 days tonight I was lowered to 150 then ill do the same tomorrow and I'm back in on Monday to see what they say.

I think I've had a blood test every time I've been in lol. Since being dehydrated its been a pain to get blood from me and she had to take it from the side of my arm last time which was not fun!!.



4magpies said:


> Zoie that's great. Just be vigilant for OHSS as I got it with only 12 eggs and it's awful.
> 
> Good news your responding well.

I think that is why they do so many blood tests. What are the symptoms??.



charlie00134 said:


> Plex: Hope your scan goes well and you get to start stims. I did have my appoitment and got a blood test. I had to start the Cetrotide. They originally wanted me back in on Sunday but then they called back and said they only needed to see me on Wednesday for a blood test and scan.
> My stims barely sting, the Cetrotide is a bigger needle so that snags on the way in but that's it. Barely any stinging or anything.
> 
> 4magpies: I'm sure your dress will look beautiful!
> 
> Zoie: Looks like you're much ahead of me, I'm not even back in at the clinic until Wednesday and that'll be the first scan. Wonder why it varies so much.
> 
> AFM I'm getting quite a lot of discomfort in my ovaries and belly now. I have no idea what my bloods said, they just wanted me to start Cetrotide. They did originally want me back in tomorrow but then they decided they didn't need to see me until Wednesday early morning. I'm also getting awful dehydration headaches so I'm drinking lucozade, powerade and using 4head.

I've always wondered why people vary so much from protocol to treatment, we will all be looking back at this thread in a year or twos time thinking where has the time gone!! :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

You can only get it after trigger and they should give you a leaflet. I got it even though they started me on dostinex which is an anti OHSS drug. 

I just had pain and my stomach swelling but you can get sickness and vomiting I didn't have this but I was also on anti emetic drugs from collection (anti sickness drugs). 

xx


----------



## nlk

plex, how did you scan go?! I'm eager to hear about it!

zoie, did you get to trigger today??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I got to trigger tonight!!! Collection is Thursday morning (36 hrs past trigger).

I'm excited :). My body responds really well to the higher dose of GonalF


----------



## charlie00134

I've been for a scan and blood test today. I've got about 30 follicles, maybe more and they said I'm very very ready so I trigger sometime tonight and I'm in for collection Friday morning.


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck girls. Are you having sedation or GA?


----------



## charlie00134

It'll be sedation for me, little bit nervous but Im sure itll be fine


----------



## 4magpies

I loved my sedation Charlie. Didn't feel a think and woke up without that groggy feeling you get after a GA. 

Just a shame they can't sedate you for the 2WW. Haha.


----------



## charlie00134

That sounds like an excellent plan lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm just having a local, my clinic calls it twilight sedation. I can't believe tomorrow I will be getting my eggs collected!!! It's crazy.


----------



## Plex

4magpies said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> haha :) bet ur hubbies happy with that weight gain lol :) Its good that you have the option of having the corset back put back on your dress - whens the latest u have to let them know u want it reverted back? The feeling sick is enough though i bet :hugs: I remember feeling sick like ALL the time :hugs: Least uve got lotsa stuff to occupy u till the scan :) xx
> 
> I go back mid November for another fitting then I got try it on one last time and pick it up two weeks before the wedding so if it came to it could have to changed two weeks before wedding and get my mum to bring my dress up.Click to expand...

Thats good :) Does it cost you much to get it altered? 

Good luck 2moro hunni for ur scan - so excited for u both!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Had my scan on Mon and everythings looking quiet in there lol so started menopur 150iu last night and go in for scans next tue and next fri hopefully with a view to have egg collection on mon 21st!! Feel good so far but getting nervous about the collection part. 

Zoie&Charlie - good luck with the trigger and for ur egg collection!! :happydance: Hope all goes well for u both :hugs: xx

Nlk - Not long now till ur scan on fri - how r u doing now? Bet ur eager to get started on the stimms too? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm all packed and ready to go :) hubby thinks I'm going in for a major op or something lol I told him we will be out by lunch but he wants to prep for the whole day lol, he is defiantly more nervous than I am lol


----------



## charlie00134

Plex - great news that you've started on stims!! Egg collection will roll around super fast, mine has.

Zoie - good luck today. My clinic told me I didn't need to bring anything so I won't get to pack a thing except my phone. I just have to take out as many piercings as I can.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All I've had to take is my dressing gown and some socks, I've taken a few toiletries too freshen up after, I've added my ipad too that's it though :)


----------



## scerena

* ladies sorry I haven't been on, we have a lot going on at the moment  plus I have no internet apart from my iphone which I hate trying to keep up on here with  we are changing providers but won't be live until next month 
You're all moving along nicely and I'm hoping to see more bfp's soon *

*misszoie* gl today chick :hugs: I hope that you get loads of eggs :)

*charlie* gl for tomorrow, also hoping you get loads of eggs too :hugs:

*plex* yay for starting stims I am soooooo happy for you as you've waited so long to get started bless you :hugs: feels ages ago we were starting the prices :hugs: I've everything crossed for me that you have some super eggs growing in some lovely big follicles :)

*nlk* your scan tomorrow right? Got everything crossed for you that everything is quiet and you're ready to go :hugs:

*4magpies* have you had your scan yet Hun?


----------



## nlk

good luck with your EC, zoie! Hope all goes well :)

becca, can't wait to hear about your scan today! Enjoy! you so deserve it :hugs:

plex, good news about your scan! How did you find the menopur? Eeek it's all happening now! :happydance:

Charlie, good luck tomorrow! Hope all goes well!

AFM, I called up the clinic again on Tuesday after bleeding really heavily AGAIN, and being sick from the pain. She told me to take paracetamol and I explained that it was barely taking the edge off, so they made the decision to move my scan forward, because they were concerned that I had a blood clot :( So went in yesterday instead of Friday, and there was no blood clot (phew) AND they said I had actually responded really well, which both the nurse and I were really surprised at! She said that she was putting the pain and bleeding down to side effects, and it was just unfortunate that I was the one in 1000 or whatever that was suffering so badly. Typical! But they have now given me all my drugs, and have told me to start stimming next Wednesday! So coming off the pill on Saturday, but because I've already been bleeding, they don't think I will be able to have an accurate CD2, so to just take it as Weds.

Also booked a scan for Monday 21st, to see how I'm responding to the stims. I'll have been doing it for five days by then. It's all feeling a bit more real now!


----------



## nlk

scerena good to hear from you! It sucks trying to get on here on your phone, I hate it :dohh: good to hear from you, sorry you're having a tough time :hugs: yay for 24 weeks!!


----------



## scerena

*nlk* thanks chick :hugs: brilliant news that you're all set to go with stims and that your ovaries etc were all quiet :) all go from now!!! Eeeek I'm excited for you :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

Scan went well. One baby with a wonderful heartbeat. So happy!!

Good look Zoie!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* sooooo happy for you :wohoo: I thinks it's time I updated the bfp's in the title!!! So magical seeing your lo for the first time isn't it :cloud9: I'm extremely happy for you :dance:


----------



## 4magpies

It's amazing. I was crying before she scanned me I was that nervous. 

Got worse when she told us all ok. 

Little heart beat fluttering away. 

They're doing another scan for us in 2 weeks free of charge. So lovely of them. Told me not to tell NHS though as they won't let me have my 12 week scan if they know I had one at 9! Haha. 

Next stop is the doctors on Wednesday. Eep!!


----------



## scerena

Awww bless you :hugs: so scary before that first scan though and any scan as you just worry- I'm glad you saw his/hers little heartbeat flickering away <3 so happy for you!!! 

How lovely of them doing another scan for you free of charge :) very lucky!!! Yes don't tell the nhs they're so funny about things! Nhs scans do not compare to private scans at all- private scans are so much better :)

Not long now and it will be your midwife booking in appt :) aw bless I'm so happy for you!- does it feel more real now???


----------



## 4magpies

It does now I know there's a little actual baby in there. 

I've posted a picture in my journal in my signature if anyone wants to look. Don't want to clutter this thread with pregnancy stuff. 

xx


----------



## scerena

I'm the same I don't like posting too much about pregnancy here- I will pop over and see your pic :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We got 15 eggs, DH Sperm was worse than before, now I'm worried about fertilisation as we are not doing ICSI. Is it possible for 37% motility sperm to fertilise an egg.

I'm feeling emotional. :(


----------



## charlie00134

Hopefully your DH will have the perfect sperm for each egg in there. 
I'm so glad it's EC tomorrow! Little worried about number as clinic have said to only expect half the follicles to have mature eggs and only to think half of my share will fertilise. With 30 follicles is was expecting more than 4 embryos. :/


----------



## 4magpies

I only had 4 embryos and I'm pregnant. 

It's quality not quantity. 

Zoie praying for a good fert rate for you!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've made a mistake googling though and found something saying PCOS sometimes has a lower ehg2 quality so that worries me too. Maybe I'm just worrying about everything.


----------



## nlk

I was told that people with pcos typically have a higher egg quality, as well as a higher number of eggs? Which is why women with pcos are prime candidates for ivf...they respond better, and have a better outcome. Hang in there, Charlie. Did they not test your amh etc before you started? That would have told them what your quality was like. I'm sure everything is fine :) what time are you in tomorrow?


----------



## 4magpies

NLK AMH only tells you information about reserve (quantity) not quality.


----------



## nlk

When I say amh etc, I meant that whole battery of tests. I don't know what other ones there are, since I never had a CD3 to go by, so they wouldn't have meant anything for me. I didn't mean amh by itself :)


----------



## charlie00134

No tests have ever given egg quality detail.


----------



## Plex

Im rooting for a good fertilisation report for u Zoie! xx How did u find the egg collection went? Think im most nervous about that. xx

Charlie - good luck for 2moro, hopefully you get more eggies than they think fxd! xx

Nlk - Yay for starting the stimms next week!! awful that uve STILL been bleeding :( What meds u doing from next wed? Im still on the buserelin with the menopur. xx

Magpies - :happydance: how utterly wonderful!!! Just seeing that lil flickering heartbeat makes it all worthwhile :D im so very pleased for you :D xx

I have an awful feeling that this next week is going to DRAG by for me :( I just wanna be PUPO!!!!:brat: lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex the EC went great, I found the whole process really easy and relaxing, the twilight drugs were amazing!! The most pain I felt was having the canular fitted lol then I woke in recovery feeling rested :haha: 

We not have TWO lovely little embryos :D


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie are they going to do a 3 day transfer then?

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes we are :)


----------



## 4magpies

How exciting. You having both put back?! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We decided this this morning that we are going to have both but pack, we were only going to do one but seen as we only have two we are going to go with both :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm on my way home from EC. When they went in they found 52 follicles(!) and got 25 eggs meaning 13 for me and 12 for share recipient. I'm now high risk for OHSS and have to ring them if I get any symptoms. 
They said a bled a fair bit in the procedure and my blood pressure dropped but I'm fine now. I feel really brought but I'm sure that'll pass.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wow 25 eggs!! Congrats Charlie!! I hope you can avoid OHSS xx


----------



## charlie00134

I shall be drinking lots of water this weekend


----------



## 4magpies

Get yourself on the lucozade sport. Haven't they given you any drugs to stop OHSS? That's a lot of eggs and follicles. And diaoralite (the powder you add to water for diareah which is full or electrolytes) also eat loads of protein. 

Great number though. 

Zoie if I had only had 2 I would've put them both back so I think you're doing the right thing. Twins eeek!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We were leaning towards one but then when they said two fertilised it sounded like fate :)


----------



## charlie00134

I've got lucozade drinks and water. Just gotta make sure I remember to keep drinking them


----------



## 4magpies

You really really don't want OHSS. 

Mine was only mild and it was the worst pain I've been in ever and I have had a lot of pain and a high pain threshold, I've sat 6 hours straight for a tattoo on my ribs. Morphine wouldn't even touch it. 

I thought my ectopics were bad but this was something else. 

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm really worried about it. I don't feel out of breath but I do feel like my breathings strained. And my belly is really firm. I'm hoping it's just post off pain.


----------



## 4magpies

I went back to normal after EC no bloating or pain. Mine got me after transfer but obviously you had more follicles. 

My first thing with it was my stomach feeling firm and breathlessness. Hope it's just from EC. 

xxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm thinking I can deal for now and I'll ring them if it doesn't pass. I'm in agony when I have a full bladder and movement hurts. Being laid still isn't so bad though. It's so hard when you don't know what's normal


----------



## nlk

wow, what a great number of eggs, Charlie! Hope you're able to avoid OHSS :hugs: looking forward to hearing your fertility report!

zoie, GL with your transfer! Good choice on putting both back :)

plex, I'm taking my last pill tomorrow, then starting on menopur on Wednesday! So excited! I'm doing the multidose, so alternating between 150 and 75 every other day :) got my first scan Monday 21st to check how it's all going! How are you feeling with the stimming?


----------



## Plex

WOW Charlie!!! Thats a LOT of follies and eggs! Hope you dont get OHSS :hugs: Keep on like you are with the lucozade and water keeping my fxd the symptoms go away asap!! When will you get ur fert report? xx

Zoie - Thanks! Im feeling a little better about EC now :hugs: In the same situation I would do exactly the same as you and put 2 back in, exciting to know u'll be pupo with twins!!! xx

Nlk - :happydance: Bet wednesday cant come soon enough? Im really excited for you to be starting so soon after all you went through on the pill :hugs: Im feeling a little sick and starting to feel little twinges in my ovaries, still having the hot flashes but thats about it, i just hope the meds are working lol xx


----------



## nlk

I'm so anxious just to get started! To be honest, I'm looking forward to Sunday where I don't have to take the pill anymore :haha: Have you had any scans yet, to see how you're getting on? I'm sure the twinges are good signs!!


----------



## charlie00134

I should get the fert report in the morning and then I'm gunna talk to them about the amount of.pain I'm having. I can barely stand upright, am slightly shirt if breath and have shoulder tip pain. Hoping it's just a bad reaction to EC. It's tolerable so far at least.


----------



## Plex

Nlk - got a scan on tue, and im looking forward to it :) am going on my own - im impatient to find out whats going on in there! Hoping i wont need extra meds :( as its too bloody expensive for menopur. xx

Charlie - :hugs: Yeah I wud def talk to them about it, they'll probably ask you back in for a scan etc id imagine its def better to get it checked out even though the clinic is far away. Sorry your in so much pain, it must be awful :hugs: Hope ur feeling better soon hun. Im really looking forward to hearing you fert report :D xx


----------



## 4magpies

To be honest charlie if your as bad as you sound I would be going straight to my local A&E so they can get some proper pain relief down you and some fluids.

Definately sounds like OHSS.


----------



## charlie00134

I've slept on it and feel a lot better now. I haven't got up yet but it's definitely much less sore. I'm still going to talk to them about it but I think most of it has passed.


----------



## 4magpies

Just be vigilant I'm worried about you. Lol xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I will be. I have 8 bottles of lucozade sport and the second I get nausea I will go straight to a&e.
Just got my fert result, 6 have fertilised. I was hoping for.lots more out of 13 but it's still good.


----------



## 4magpies

6 is fab! Well done. And I didn't feel sick at all xx


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm gunna start moving about a lot more today, hopefully that'll help. And I've save their number too.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The only discomfort I'm getting now is when my bladder if full, but immediately after emptying it and while its empty I'm 99% back to normal. Told the clinic that this morning but she didn't seem worried at all, it's just annoying with the amount of water I'm drinking my bladder is full a lot lol. 

Transfer day tomorrow!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey for transfer tomorrow!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had a phone call from my embryologist and we have two amazing embryos, one is a grade 1 and the other is a grade 2.

The embryologist said there may only be two but they are both looking fantastic!! :D


----------



## charlie00134

Thats awesome


----------



## charlie00134

I resorted to trying to contact the clinic last night after my resting heart rate had reached 114 bpm. I couldn't get hold of them so I rang 111 who sent me to a&e and now I've been admitted. I'm on pain killers and fluid monitoring and am waiting to see a doctor. So far they suspect OHSS though :(


----------



## Plex

Charlie - :hugs: how r u feeling now? Hope u feel better soon hun. Have they said when the doc will b round today yet? 6 fertilizing is a great number :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

I feel fine and rotten in stages. I started with some nausea last night and have been light headed this morning. No idea when to expect the doctor though.


----------



## Plex

It's always a waiting game in hospital :( bet uve hardly had any sleep either especially if they're keeping a close eye on you. Hope the doc makes an early appearance for u. have u bloated a lot too? Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Barely any bloating. I know the doctor who's coming which is nice. They're monitoring all my fluids in and out too.


----------



## 4magpies

Thinking of you Charlie. Do the clinic know? Have they suggested frozen transfer?

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I was told they'd ring me today but they haven't so far.


----------



## 4magpies

When your doctor comes see if he will give you dostinex it's what the clinic put me on to stop OHSS. Think it's also called caberline/caboline.


----------



## charlie00134

I'd be surprised if they have it here. I'm hoping they'll be here soon so I can ring my clinic and let them know what's happening. I want to know if I'll get ET on Wednesday still or not :(


----------



## 4magpies

To be honest I doubt they'll let you if you're showing even mild signs because if the embryo takes it will only get a lot worse. 

They should have dostinex as it's not specifically for OHSS. It's a prolactin inhibitor so used for a number of things.


----------



## charlie00134

They've said they actually think it either is very mild OHSS or more likely a slight bleed. I'm released from hospital to refer back to my clinic.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

On no Charlie!! Sorry you've been admitted to hospital :(



I'm now PUPO with twins!! Embryo number 2 got upgraded to a grade 1.


----------



## charlie00134

Yey for PUPO! 
I'm just waiting to go home now. Got to start pessaries tonight and then they'll decide whether transfer can go ahead.


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats Zoie.

Yes some of my pain was down to bleeding internally from collection. What pessaries are you on?


----------



## charlie00134

Cyclogest I think they're called


----------



## 4magpies

That's what I'm on till 14 weeks.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not sure how many I have


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My little embryos

#1
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/9d327b3eb98077db8613d0e9004f257d.jpg

#2
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/b4c14a97bf7883a4adf7390cba06c575.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

They look good z!

xx


----------



## Plex

Yay for being pupo Zoie!!!!:happydance: when do u test?xx

Charlie - how r u doing, r u out of hospital yet? Any news on ur ET yet2? Xx 

I had my scan yesterday and am a bit gutted tbh. I only have one lead follicle at about 14-15mm, 4 at about 10mm and 4 smaller ones. I need 6 eggs to share so am seriously considering donating them all. Dont know what to think at the moment :( my menopur has been increased for three days till my scan on Fri so we decide after that. Feeling super emotional at the moment and have no internet except for on my phone so feeling stressed aswell :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

Give it some time plex. I had a crap number of lead and loads of smaller ones. 

You'll be surprised what a change of dose can do and they can always stim you for longer like they did with me.


----------



## Plex

The nurse said it wud prob mean moving my EC back till Wed. I'm looking at a 200 quid spend on the extra meds though so need to find the dosh before then. Im just not feeling very optimistic.

How r u doing hun? Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah my egg collection was moved back till a Wednesday from a Monday too. 

It's a shame your not on gonal F as I still have a full unopened pen in my fridge. 

I'm good got my GP appointment tonight to register pregnancy. 

xx


----------



## scerena

I'm on my phone so I can't write a lot as I hate writing on my phone and have no wifi until the 5th :dohh:

*plex* a change of dose can get a lot more follicles honestly Hun so don't loose hope yet :hugs:

*zoie* congrats in being PUPO :wohoo:

*hi everyone else I haven't read back but I hope that everyone is well?*


----------



## Plex

:happydance: exciting!! It's great that u don't have long left to wait for another scan eitherxxx 

Its awful that this whole ivf process is soooo stressful! I'm no going to be so impatient for my scan on Friday now!


----------



## Plex

Thanks Scerena xx I hope the upped meds do the trick! Really can't wait till Fri :( 
Gosh!! 25 week's already! How u getting on hun? Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I hope the increased meds work for you Plex. I'm in my clinic now waiting to get called for ET, I'm hoping it'll go.ahead but I've felt rough this morning so I'm concerned it will be cancelled still.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Official testing day the clinic gave me is 28th but I'm going to test before then lol, I'm trying to hold out until Sunday but I'm not feeling the wait til then either lol. I really want to know now lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck today Charlie, I hope they do your transfer then you can stop worrying about getting to clinic and just relax :hugs: x


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie I doubt they would refuse transfer of they already have you down there. 

Zoie I tested at 7dp5dt which would be 9dp3dt. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Only 25 minutes left to wait, then I can go home and rest until Monday.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will try get as close to that as possible, it was hard not to test this morning lol it's crazy I'm only 3dp3dt!!


----------



## 4magpies

I got to 2dp5dt and ended up in hospital and that made my 2WW fly by. Haha. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Transfer went ahead. There was no fluid in my abdomen but I still have very enlarged ovaries so I'm at high risk of OHSS. OTD is 30th October a full two weeks from today.


----------



## 4magpies

To be honest if the embryo takes I fully expect you to get OHSS worse than you've had as the HCG kicks it off and makes it worse. Be super cautious and vigilant. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm kind of expecting to get it now. I'm going to monitor my fluid intake crazy carefully and get in touch with the woman's ward as soon as I get symptoms.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4magpies said:


> I got to 2dp5dt and ended up in hospital and that made my 2WW fly by. Haha.
> 
> xxx

I bet it did!, I'd hate to be in hospital :(. I'm one of the lucky ones I feel great, back to normal like before I started taking the buserelin. How are you now?


----------



## 4magpies

I felt rough as soon as I had embie put back. 

I'm fine now. Still think my ovaries are big though as noticed them on scan. 

Charlie I'm very surprised they did your transfer to be honest. I'm just anxious for you as I said mine was mild OHSS. With severe you can get critical organ failure and all sorts.


----------



## charlie00134

Don't worry about me, they didn't think it was OHSS before just swelling a brusing. I'm resting up and drinking lots.
TBH right now I'm more worried my poor little embie is going to fall out :/


----------



## 4magpies

I wouldn't worry I went for a massive wee literally 2 minutes after transfer and look at me xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm sure it won't but I just can't help but worry it will and all of this will have been for nothing


----------



## Plex

Congrats for ET Charlie!! So pleased for u :) I hope it 2 weeks fly by! Xx


----------



## scerena

Charlie I also had a wee straight after transfer and a bowel movement a hour or two early and I'm very much pregnant- your embie can't get out at all Hun- I was the same though googling about it coming out :dohh:
I had mild ohss you have to be very careful, My ovaries were still hyper stimulated at 12wks pregnant- it is uncomfortable bless you :hugs:

*zoie* I got my bfp at 5dp5dt but I've heard not all women do and get it a few days later :)

*plex* I'm doing good thanks chick :) Ivf is so stressful- my cycle was so long winded I have everything crossed come Friday there are some more nice follicles growing :) I remember having a lead follicle but I kept Stimming to let all the ones around 10mm catch up with a higher dose so fx'd for you chick :hugs:

*nlk* hey Hun how's things going with you???


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks, I'll try relax about it I guess.


----------



## nlk

Yay for being PUPo, Charlie! Hopefully these two weeks fly by, and then you can test!! Eeek!

Plex, sorry your scan didn't go as hoped :hugs: I have everything crossed that things will have gotten moving for your next one!

zoie, you're doing well holding out...can't wait for you to test on sunday :happydance:

scerena, it's good to hear from you! glad you're doing okay!

I'm starting stimming tonight! :yipee: it's been a long time coming! I'm doing a multidose to try and avoid OHSS, since my clinic seem really concerned about that with me...I'm alternating between 150 and 75 of menopur, starting with 150. Got my scan on Monday to see whether it's all working, with hopefully EC scheduled for the following week! Aahhhh!


----------



## charlie00134

Yey, finger crossed for you nlk


----------



## scerena

*nlk* very long time coming for you :hugs: I'm so excited that you get to start stims tonight :dance:
I also done 150 then 75- our clinic is cautious which is a good thing! Although in the end I had to stay at 150 then 225 I think was highest I went- but my ovaries were probably use to Menopur by then as I used it for three cycles before didn't i lol!
Got everything crossed for you lister are great!


----------



## nlk

haha probably! This is the first time I've ever used menopur (or any injectable!!) so I'm a bit apprehensive. I'm quite happy that they're being so careful. I'd rather that, it makes me feel much more cared for! Booked my train ticket for my scan on Monday, and it only cost my £9 for a return!! So happy with that as well!


----------



## charlie00134

I don't know if.I'm just being silly but I was just wondering about baths. Loads of people online say no baths for the 2ww. Now I understand hot.baths but what about lukewarm? Any insight? (I know, Google is not my friend)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

scerena said:


> Charlie I also had a wee straight after transfer and a bowel movement a hour or two early and I'm very much pregnant- your embie can't get out at all Hun- I was the same though googling about it coming out :dohh:
> I had mild ohss you have to be very careful, My ovaries were still hyper stimulated at 12wks pregnant- it is uncomfortable bless you :hugs:
> 
> *zoie* I got my bfp at 5dp5dt but I've heard not all women do and get it a few days later :)
> 
> *plex* I'm doing good thanks chick :) Ivf is so stressful- my cycle was so long winded I have everything crossed come Friday there are some more nice follicles growing :) I remember having a lead follicle but I kept Stimming to let all the ones around 10mm catch up with a higher dose so fx'd for you chick :hugs:
> 
> *nlk* hey Hun how's things going with you???

Sunday will put me at the same place as you were, now to just get to Sunday lol



nlk said:


> Yay for being PUPo, Charlie! Hopefully these two weeks fly by, and then you can test!! Eeek!
> 
> Plex, sorry your scan didn't go as hoped :hugs: I have everything crossed that things will have gotten moving for your next one!
> 
> zoie, you're doing well holding out...can't wait for you to test on sunday :happydance:
> 
> scerena, it's good to hear from you! glad you're doing okay!
> 
> I'm starting stimming tonight! :yipee: it's been a long time coming! I'm doing a multidose to try and avoid OHSS, since my clinic seem really concerned about that with me...I'm alternating between 150 and 75 of menopur, starting with 150. Got my scan on Monday to see whether it's all working, with hopefully EC scheduled for the following week! Aahhhh!

Yay for Stimms!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> I don't know if.I'm just being silly but I was just wondering about baths. Loads of people online say no baths for the 2ww. Now I understand hot.baths but what about lukewarm? Any insight? (I know, Google is not my friend)

My clinic gave me a info sheet that said not to be submerged in water for 48 hours after transfer.


----------



## charlie00134

Eek, I wasn't told anything like that and had a quick lukewarm bath. 
I'm sure it'll be fine, if not people would never get pregnant


----------



## nlk

I think the reason they would suggest not to be submerged for 48 hours is more to do with the risk of infection. If it wasn't for long, then I wouldn't worry too much. I would imagine it's unproven, whether it could cause infection, but some clinics are just covering themselves!


----------



## charlie00134

I can't imagine getting an infection as I had no bubble bath etc. That's a relief


----------



## Plex

Tried to reply on here yesterday but my battery died on my phone so lost it all!! :grr: I now have lovely sky broadband installed so hopefully I'll be able to get online more often :D damn bloomin talk talk hardly ever had a signal at home :grr: 

Anyways;

Charlie - Ive not heard of the no baths for 48hrs rule but then ive not made it to ET yet but im of the same mindset as you - pregnant women can have lukewarm baths so why not after transfer??? How are u getting on hun? xx

Zoie - How r u feeling now? Any possible symptoms yet? xx

Nlk - How u doing with the stimms? Is mon for your first scan? xx 

Scerena - I really hope the other follies do some serious catching up! And sharpish lol Glad ur doing well :hugs: How many eggs did you get in the end? xx


----------



## Bkrispy

I wouldn't mind sharing a cycle with someone. Are we talking like the ccivf program? I have tubal infertility, and the only thing that's kept me from tryin is money. I know after one success, I will be done. So keeping all my eggs and embryos isn't a concern


----------



## charlie00134

No sure what CCIVF is sorry, egg sharing is where you give half your eggs to an anonymous recipient in exchange for reduced price treatment.

Plex - I feel loads and loads better today, it's some kind of miracle. I'm only slightly achey and otherwise I'd never know I was unwell. Just praying that's a good sign


----------



## nlk

Plex, stimming is ok. Not too painful! I was a bit panicky about doing it though :haha: yes, Monday is first scan to see how I'm responding!

Bkrispy, it's like the ccivf programme. You give away half your eggs at retrieval, and in exchange your cost of ivf is substantially cut. Depending on the clinic you're with, it can either be cheaper or free standard ivf :) Where abouts are you in your ivf journey? have you started it yet?


----------



## Plex

Bkrispy - Its a great thing to do :D Have you approached any clinics about starting yet? xx

Nlk - :D What stims did you say you were on again? Do you have to do any mixing? xx

Charlie - Glad your now better :D Still cant believe you have to wait the full 2 weeks for the otd! Will you test before hand u think? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Tried to reply on here yesterday but my battery died on my phone so lost it all!! :grr: I now have lovely sky broadband installed so hopefully I'll be able to get online more often :D damn bloomin talk talk hardly ever had a signal at home :grr:
> 
> Anyways;
> 
> Charlie - Ive not heard of the no baths for 48hrs rule but then ive not made it to ET yet but im of the same mindset as you - pregnant women can have lukewarm baths so why not after transfer??? How are u getting on hun? xx
> 
> Zoie - How r u feeling now? Any possible symptoms yet? xx
> 
> Nlk - How u doing with the stimms? Is mon for your first scan? xx
> 
> Scerena - I really hope the other follies do some serious catching up! And sharpish lol Glad ur doing well :hugs: How many eggs did you get in the end? xx

It's so hard to tell what could be a symptom and what is the progesterone I've had some hot flushes, dizziness after our walk today. I feel fine though, had a bit of a headache today but it went pretty fast. How are things going with you? X


----------



## Plex

Progesterone sounds like a bitch!! lol Not looking forward to taking it - do u have to take it a specific times/the same times each day? xx

Feeling a bit stressed and worried about 2moros scan :( Am really worried that I wont even have enough to share and it will be a donate all also im worried about the money side aswell - i may have to stim longer so then ill have to pay for extra meds at 17quid per vial not including syringes/needles etc :( I will prob still be on the 3 vials per day too which cranks the cost up. Luckily if we donate all hubby said that he will put up the cost for our meds next time which will be about 700 quid which i frankly just cant afford and would also struggle to meet half the cost of it


----------



## 4magpies

I'm on progestrogen until 15 weeks!!

Haha. I don't get any side effects though luckily.


----------



## scerena

*plex* I had tons and tons of mature follicles but only 9 mature eggs :/ the cycle went on for ages though because I my high e2 levels so they think that may have playe apart a had to wait to get them back down in the end :/ I think 4 fertilised? Soz memory isn't great :dohh: just don't worry Hun- if you remember I was a slow starter I hae everything crossed for you that some are catching up now :) such a shame as I've got some Menopur but it's out of date :( otherwise I would have got it to you :(

*charlie* they say no hot baths because of infection and raising your temperature too high because of the embryo- I wouldnt worry too much if your bath was not hot Hun :hugs:

*Bkcrispy* gl if you decide to do egg sharing it's such a lovely thing to do for someone :hugs:

*nlk* glad you didn't find Stimming too bad hun, I'm sure you will do great :)

*4magpies* when is your next scan?

*zoie* how are you feeling Hun?


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'll test early 14dp5dt seems a hell of a long wait and I have loads of 10mlu tests at home, I'll try wait as long as possible though. FX your scan is good news. I've got loads of srynges etc left over but I don't know if my clinic will ask for them back, they've never mentioned it. 

I only have 23 days of the progesterone so I'll be stopping them at about 6 weeks, that's a lot earlier than everyone else seems to be doing. If I get a BFP I shall be asking about that


----------



## Bkrispy

Thank you! CCIVF.com (hopefullly it lets me post that) is a clinic out east that allows donors a greatly reduced price, and doesn't force recipients to "buy" donor eggs, and they simply pay the cost of an IVF (or so it sounds)
I would love to do it. I'm scared though. For one, what if no one picks me? LOL I know how perfect everyone wants their babies to be. I can't blame them. And I'm not exactly barbie. (though not ugly either... just average I guess)
AND I feel selfish.
Though I don't mind donating eggs or embryos, I'd be doing it for me more than someone else. I'll put in the application, but my hopes aren't high.
I'd rather meet someone who'd like to do it with me. That way they can know where their child comes from, and will be totally ok with the gene pool they come from. 
Seriously, what if someone anonymously picks me based on height and hair color but hates my nose when their little girl comes out with it. 
You never know.


----------



## 4magpies

I only originally had enough to last until a week after OTD. When I got BFP they sent me more and now GP prescribes them at request of the clinic. 

It's on thurs S xx


----------



## Bkrispy

Such an active thread. I dont know how you keep up. Yes, I only know of the one clinic that does it though.
I'm not counting on it though, and it's pretty far from me. So I'm pre-paying an account for a basic IVF at a closer clinic.
HOWEVER
I do know, that if it is successful, I will not go through this again. My husband would kill me if i mentioned it even. 
So I will likely have snowbabies I'd rather donate that toss. So I'd like to stay on this thread for future reference.


----------



## Plex

My scan 2moro is at 10.40 so will update then, We've pretty much decided now if we get under 10 eggs then we'll donate all - I bet I feel differently closer to EC though :dohh: Was really pinning all my hopes on this cycle working for us - really dont want to have to go through this too many times xx

Bkrispy - How much do u have to save up for the ivf? xx


----------



## Bkrispy

Plex said:


> Bkrispy - How much do u have to save up for the ivf? xx

About 10,000. :( it's gonna be giving up all coffee and treats and any extra I get, but it will be worth it.
If I could get hubby to give up beer and smokes I'd be golden, but he's not the one with a problem, so it's all me all day.


----------



## charlie00134

Is that $10,000 or £10,000?

Ah thanks Becca, maybe they'll give me more then.


----------



## Bkrispy

$$


----------



## charlie00134

Thats still pretty pricey :( about £7,500 ish


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm still feeling fine I've been having some hot flushes!! Side effect from the progesterone I think. Other wise I'm fine :) x


----------



## charlie00134

When do you test Zoie?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OTD is the 28th but I'm testing Sunday x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm getting a horrible testing itch and it's only 2dp5dt I don't see much point under 7dp5dt


----------



## scerena

*plex* hope scan went well today :hug:

*4magpies* I'm excited to hear all about Thursdays scan :)

*charlie* just test when you feel is best- I got a bfp at 5dp5dt but I know not all women do. My gp prescribed my cyclogest after I ran out- I took them in and he done it as to clinic was 2hr drive away

*zoie* everything crossed for Sunday for you :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

charlie00134 said:


> I'm getting a horrible testing itch and it's only 2dp5dt I don't see much point under 7dp5dt

I'm 5dp3dt today so Sunday will be 7dp3dt for me, I don't see much point in testing before then either no matter how hard it is :haha:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm trying to wait until at least 7dp5dt. I'm back at work on Monday which will help for a distraction, maybe I can hold out until next weekend taking me to 10dp5dt, by then I'd expect it to be correct.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* 7dp3dt and 5dp5dt are both the equivalent of 10dpo, I tested then and got my bfp but don't be disheartened if not positive as 10dpo is still early...

*charlie* yes you will be equivalent to 12dpo at 7dp5dt so fx you get a nice line :)


----------



## 4magpies

I tested at 7dp5dt and got BFP. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

that's at least another 5 days for me, hopefully I can wait that long.


----------



## Plex

Scan went a lot better than expected - 8 follies on total of a decent size 4 on each side with an extra 2 under 10mm will continue to stimm till Sun and go back in for a scan on Mon for a possible collection Tue :D Xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* that is fab news Hun :) I have everything crossed for you :hugs: you deserve this so much :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

Plex what wonderful news


----------



## 4magpies

Great news plex. Told you not to worry too much! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Great news Plex :D xxx


----------



## Plex

:D cheers all - im just so happy now i feel like i can relax a little lol xxx


----------



## Plex

Heya - hows everyone doing? xx

Im in for another scan 2moro at 9am and have potentially just taken my last menopur shot :happydance: Will update after my scan xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woohoo good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!! I hope you can trigger soon :D


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck for you scan plex.

I'm getting all sorts of symptoms but I can't be sure what's a symptom and what's a side effect of the progesterone. I tested yesterday at 4dp5dt but that was neg (of course), going to try hold out until at least Wednesday or the weekend if I can wait that long. 
I've started getting some niggling in my ovaries which I'm finding odd as they only felt swollen after EC and then nothing, hoping it's a good sign.

Hope everyone's doing very well.


----------



## scerena

*plex* good luck today with your scan :hugs:

*charlie* the good thing I suppose is that you know your trigger has completely gone so now any line would 100% be your bfp :hugs:

*nlk* is it your scan today too???


----------



## charlie00134

My trigger had gone last Wednesday lol

Hope the scans gone well plex


----------



## 4magpies

Hope your scan goes well/has gone well plex xxx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* I didn't know that! Well either way any line now is a bfp!

*plex* I'm crossing everything for you! Rooting for you to get your bfp! We shared a lot of the egg share journey :hug:

*4magpies* look at you nearly 9 weeks! Bet you can't wait for your next scan :)


----------



## charlie00134

I can't wait, just waiting until a test will tell the truth, God knows when that will be though.


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah on Wednesday. Still feels like it's going really slow. 

I'm very nervous about scan on Thursday even though I still have loads of symptoms ect. So worried about missed miscarriage xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* aw Hun that is so natural to feel that way I know for sure that I did too- I think when you've waited and tried so hard to have a baby the fears are even worse :hugs: I relaxed slightly more after the 12wk scan, but the worries are always there no matter how far along you get :hug:


----------



## Plex

:hi: well I go in for EC on Wed!!! I'm a bit disappointed that I only have 7 follicles now? Don't know what's going on there :shrug: have to now have a serious discussion with hubb as to whether or not to donate all or share- big decision but I don't have to decide until after collection which is good. I take my trigger shot at 10pm then in the clinic at 8am Wed morning. Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yey for egg collection! Let's hope some other follies catch up. I had 25 then on the day there were 57 so they could go up between now and then :)


----------



## 4magpies

Oh good luck plex. 

Sometimes they miss follicles on scans so don't worry too much just yet. 

xxx


----------



## nlk

I tried to get on here earlier today, and wrote a big long reply on my phone, but it wouldn't send! Grrr!

Plex, I hope your scan went well, and that you are getting to do your EC tomorrow! So exciting!

Charlie, it's good to know that whenever you test now, a line will mean your bfp. I have everything crossed for you! :hugs:

becca, it's good that you're still feeling symptoms etc. I'm sure everything at your scan will be just fine. Hopefully you get a picture as well! :hugs:

Scerena, yes my scan was also today. I don't really know how I feel about it. I've been stimming for five days now, and they warned me last time I was in that I shouldn't get disheartened if I hadn't responded loads at first, because it was very common to feel as though you're not doing well enough, before everything catches up. Well, I had my scan, and apparently I have about 20 follicles on each side...so that's 40 already. She said that anything over 18mm they would consider mature, and all of mine are measuring at about 15mm...she was shocked that I had responded so much in such a short space of time, and I'm going back on Wednesday. They took some blood also, and are going to call me shortly to tell me whether they want to see me tomorrow, instead! Eek! Was hoping that they would give me a call before 4pm, so that I could book my trains a bit cheaper, but it doesn't look like it :(


----------



## nlk

Just seen all your replies. It took me a while to write because I'm on my phone still! :dohh:

Plex, there's still time for them to catch up. Try not to feel too disheartened :hugs: hope all goes well on Wednesday!


----------



## Plex

gosh Nlk thats a load of follies!! Sooo pleased for u hunni :D u'll probably be having ur EC real soon too :happydance: Are they taking the bloods to make sure uve not over responded? Hope they call u asap and everythings ok!! xx

Thanks everyone for all the good wishes :hugs: im hoping i have some improvement by wed fxd!! 

Zoie - not long till ur otd is it? is it next mon? Hope ur keeping well hun :hugs:xx

Charlie - I always had lots of symptoms after taking the ovitrelle even after it was out of my system so god know about the progesterone! not looking forward to that! Hope ur ok xx

Magpies - Good luck for ur scan - Im sure everything will be A ok I worried like mad before my scans too so know how u feel :hugs: xx

Scerena - Hows things with u as i havent spoken to u for a bit - just seen ur ticker 99days to go!! :happydance: xx


----------



## nlk

I guess so...They said that I can expect bloods to be taken everytime I have a scan from now on...apparently a scan is only giving them half the picture. They know what my estrogen levels should be at this point, so they want to make sure that it's not any higher I guess :shrug: they said they will call me before 5pm today to let me know....I'm getting impatient, because I need to know whether I need to take time off work over the next few days, and book trains!

How far away from your clinic are you, plex?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> gosh Nlk thats a load of follies!! Sooo pleased for u hunni :D u'll probably be having ur EC real soon too :happydance: Are they taking the bloods to make sure uve not over responded? Hope they call u asap and everythings ok!! xx
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the good wishes :hugs: im hoping i have some improvement by wed fxd!!
> 
> Zoie - not long till ur otd is it? is it next mon? Hope ur keeping well hun :hugs:xx
> 
> Charlie - I always had lots of symptoms after taking the ovitrelle even after it was out of my system so god know about the progesterone! not looking forward to that! Hope ur ok xx
> 
> Magpies - Good luck for ur scan - Im sure everything will be A ok I worried like mad before my scans too so know how u feel :hugs: xx
> 
> Scerena - Hows things with u as i havent spoken to u for a bit - just seen ur ticker 99days to go!! :happydance: xx

OTD is next Monday but I tested today and got BFP :happydance: I have all the pictures on my testing thread xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Goog luck with egg collection :D I hope it goes great and you get lots of mature eggys 

Nik it's great you have lots of follies I did too at my 5 day scan and I only Stimmed for 8 days xx


----------



## nlk

oh wow that's so fantastic zoie! Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you nik I'm so excited and nervous


----------



## charlie00134

Well done on the follies bulk! Great numbers

Congratulations again Zoie :)

I'm fine, just getting various things and I'm struggling not to ss lol. I might test tomorrow as negs don't really bother me at this point. And I'm already saving towards a second cycle or baby stuff :)


----------



## nlk

can't wait to hear about your test, Charlie! I hope we get a big stream of bfps in here!

Clinic just called me back, they want me in tomorrow morning, and they DON'T want me to take my menopur tonight. They said today that I should start taking cetrotide to stop ovulation, but she said on the phone that actually I should take two tonight! I'm guessing they're quite concerned, to make me take a double dose?!


----------



## scerena

*Plex* I've seen many ladies go in and have more eggs than follicles so I have absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs: what's the minimum number at your clinic again?
All is good with me Hun just no wifi at the moment :dohh: we got our pram today- cannot believe I'm in double digits eeeeek!!

*nlk* wow 40 at 15mm!!! OMG I think your EC will be in the next few days exciting! You responded amazingly! Do you feel uncomfortable??? Brilliant news you're back tomorrow!- and yes double dose I think because you've so many that are massive!!! Exciting!!!
Bloods are good- mine were so high I had to wait for them to come back down- if they done EC when bloods were very high I would of ended up in hospital probably!!

*zoie* I've been stalking your testing thread but thought I'd say congrats on here too Hun :dance:


----------



## charlie00134

NLK I'm sure the'd have told you if you needed to worry :)


----------



## Plex

OMG Zoie!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That's amazing news :happydance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats Zoie great news!!

NLK I don't think it'll be long till your EC! Wow. I had 40 follicles also but mine were slow to grow. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/7513c3d709688c9e325df1f40feac84f.jpg

Even darker today!! :happydance:


----------



## Mossops

Hello, hope you dont mind me joining you. We are looking into egg share and just trying to decide which clinic to go to. We have been in touch with crm,lister and herts and essex. If anyone has any advice that would help us we would be very grateful. I have been told herts and essex take about two months to get started, which of the clinics seem quicker to find you a match?

Miss Zoie just read through past post, congratulations on your bfp and too everyone else who has been successful. Its so nice reading positive things about egg share :)


----------



## 4magpies

I have personally heard great things about lister from people who have used them.


----------



## Mossops

Thank you 4magpies, thats good to know :)


----------



## nlk

Mossips, I'm using lister currently, and I know that scerena's pregnancy was a result from them, also :) I cannot fault them at all...they have been incredible, even when problems have arisen!

zoie, what a fab line! Was that from today? How many dpt/dpo are you currently?

Had another scan and bloodwork done today...I wasn't allowed to continue with menopur, and have now started taking double doses of cetrotide! She gave me my actual hormone levels today...currently at 13,000! She said she had never seen anything like it before, and that it was fine providing it stayed below 15,000....so definitely getting close! Apparently they want to keep me cooking for as long as possible, because of the concern that they won't be mature enough yet, but she said she doubts that I will get past Saturday...it's just typical that OH wasn't around this weekend, so we're a bit anxious about having to change plans etc!!


----------



## charlie00134

Mossops - welcome! I've not heard anything about those clinics that I've noticed. Sorry . Can't help


----------



## scerena

*nlk* My bloods went too high to- 30,162 so yours are looking good Hun :) sucks when you have to change plans- when are you next back at lister???
EC is like being in a hotel there! You get your own room- it's a private hospital- you get a tv, shower room in your room and you can order a 3 course meal their food is lush (I liked the sheppards pie) they also got oh some breakfast etc when we got there they're very nice!

*mossops* I looked into all the same ones as you- I went with lister a they have a fab success rate and really know their stuff! They match many people within days afte results are back- but that also depends on the recipient (how long the take to decide) and also if they have anyone matching you- they had no mixed race recipients but I was matched in a matter of weeks :)


----------



## scerena

*zoie* fab lines today I love it!!! Will you be getting a beta? How many weeks will your first scan be at?


----------



## Mossops

Thank you everyone, im starting to favour the lister. Did it take long to get first appointment?. I have only one tube due to ectopic but my fiance has abnormal morphology, it has ranged from 95% abnormal to 93% in last test but a really high count. We are unsure wether to go for icsi or not, did anyone else have icsi or just ivf?


----------



## 4magpies

We just had IVF but OH has very good sperm.


----------



## scerena

*mossops* I had icsi on the day they said it was due to the morphology they said it was borderline on the day but icsi would give us best results... It's totally your decision what they do though as they need your permission

I think my first appointment was within a couple weeks? I cannot be sure though feels ages ago! It wasn't too long considering I live two hours away-


----------



## xMissxZoiex

nlk said:


> Mossips, I'm using lister currently, and I know that scerena's pregnancy was a result from them, also :) I cannot fault them at all...they have been incredible, even when problems have arisen!
> 
> zoie, what a fab line! Was that from today? How many dpt/dpo are you currently?
> 
> Had another scan and bloodwork done today...I wasn't allowed to continue with menopur, and have now started taking double doses of cetrotide! She gave me my actual hormone levels today...currently at 13,000! She said she had never seen anything like it before, and that it was fine providing it stayed below 15,000....so definitely getting close! Apparently they want to keep me cooking for as long as possible, because of the concern that they won't be mature enough yet, but she said she doubts that I will get past Saturday...it's just typical that OH wasn't around this weekend, so we're a bit anxious about having to change plans etc!!

Yep from this morning I'm 9dp3dt/12dpo.

Good luck Hun, I hope they do your collection soon, I never knew any of my hormone levels so don't really understand them. 



scerena said:


> *zoie* fab lines today I love it!!! Will you be getting a beta? How many weeks will your first scan be at?

I'm going to ask the clinic when I ring up on OTD which is Monday, they will tell me scan date then too I'm guessing 7 weeks :). X


----------



## Mossops

Thank you for the info scerena, its nice to have a choice. Im finding it all a bit daunting. We live near Cambridge so i think it will take us just under 2 hours on the train.


----------



## charlie00134

I only had standard IVF because that's all we needed, my clinic would have changed on the day if we'd needed ICSI though.


----------



## Mossops

Thanks Charlie, which clinic are you with?


----------



## scerena

*zoie* bet you cannot wait to ring up with your results :)

*mossops* that's okay, the whole process is so daunting :hugs: do a lot of research so you can make the right decision


----------



## charlie00134

Mossops - I'm with Manchester Fertility Services. It wasn't the closest to me but I liked than it was a brand new facility, reasonably priced and didn't rule out PCOS. I'm very glad I went there and if I have to do it again I'll go back.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't wait scerena I'm looking at early scans I've found a place local to me that offers 5week scan for £69 it's so tempting lol


----------



## Mossops

Scerena, i have been on the internet looking for as much info and have asked the clinics lots of questions. They are probably fed up with before ive started lol.

Charlie, I have Pco but not the syndrome . Do you think i will have a problem with that?


----------



## scerena

*zoie* as hard as it is I'd say to try wait until 6 weeks I went at 6 weeks 3 days and got to see the heartbeat, before 6 weeks it's rare to see a heartbeat and not a lot to see, but totally up to you Hun, I know it's hard as you just want to see don't you :hugs:

*mossops* I was the same I pestered the lister clinic :haha: have you asked the clinics rough time frames for matching etc? Have you booked any consultations as of yet???


----------



## charlie00134

Mossops said:


> Scerena, i have been on the internet looking for as much info and have asked the clinics lots of questions. They are probably fed up with before ive started lol.
> 
> Charlie, I have Pco but not the syndrome . Do you think i will have a problem with that?

I dont know, I just know Sheffield wouldn't treat PCOS with egg share, they wouldn't consider it. No other clinics had an issue with it, I rang around and asked. MFS had never even heard of it being an issue


----------



## scerena

*mossops* lister accept ladies with pcos I have it and so does nlk


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie honestly I wouldn't bother with a 5 week scan as from what I've seen they can cause so much more worry than good. I just did digitals and checked they progressed correctly 

As s said you're better waiting till 6/7 weeks as you see the heartbeat. And it's amazing.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

scerena said:


> *zoie* as hard as it is I'd say to try wait until 6 weeks I went at 6 weeks 3 days and got to see the heartbeat, before 6 weeks it's rare to see a heartbeat and not a lot to see, but totally up to you Hun, I know it's hard as you just want to see don't you :hugs:
> 
> *mossops* I was the same I pestered the lister clinic :haha: have you asked the clinics rough time frames for matching etc? Have you booked any consultations as of yet???

I know I'm going to hold out until 7 weeks it is difficult to wait lol


----------



## charlie00134

xMissxZoiex said:


> I know I'm going to hold out until 7 weeks it is difficult to wait lol

That sounds very sensible :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ill just learn to be patient xx


----------



## Mossops

Thanks for the info about the pcos guys

Scerena, haha glad its not just me pestering them. I asked her today the time scale and she said 3-6 weeks for bloods and then could be as little as a few days to two weeks for matching which i thought was pretty quick. I have booked my consultation yet, do i just ring and say its for egg share. Is the first appointment bloods as well as a chat or just a chat to start off?


----------



## scerena

*zoie* so hard to be patient when you get your bfp isn't it :( you will find scan much better when you can see baby's heartbeat :)

*mossops* I'm not sure as had my bloods from old clinic which I took along as I was going to egg share somewhere close to home to begin with. My first appt was a consultation- but I think you need to do bloods first before the consult? Yes when you call ask to speak to the egg share team and then they will advise you on the steps and book you in etc :)

*lililou* I don't have Facebook but that's a good idea!


----------



## charlie00134

mossops - my first job was to have my AMH done and then in the same day I had a scan, hubby had a SA, we had counselling, meeting with the consultant and blood taken. Most places I would imagine will take AMH first.


----------



## nlk

mossops, with the lister I booked two appointments a week apart. the first was for just my bloods, and the second was for our consultation and OH's SA. Then the consultant went through all the stuff with me.

I've got pcos too, so they will be happy to accept you. ICSI I have been told that they will decide on the day with me, because of variance with OH as well. But as Scerena has said, it's completely up to you. I've been listened to so much with lister! More so than with my other clinic! I'm in Northants, so also just under two hours on the train. It's a pain, but it's not the end of the world. I'd rather have to travel in every day and be monitored, than left to my own devices.


----------



## Mossops

Thanks again everyone, you are all so helpful on here :) Scerena I had my bloods done in jan so I guess they need updating. Charlie, I had my amh done twice, the most recent last month as we have been waiting for a kisspeptin trial but it's taking so long to get approval that we are exploring egg share. My first amh was 41 and then my latest 34 so I guess it's high due to the PCO.

Nlk it's great to here the lister are ok with PCO. It's nice they let you decide about icsi, cost is a factor for us. I know it shouldn't be but we get married in May and it's zapping all our money lol. How long did it take for your blood result and matching?


----------



## charlie00134

My AMH was 40.4 so 41 and 34 is good :)


----------



## nlk

My bloods took about 3 weeks to come back...and I was matched within two days! The only thing that takes the time is the chromosome testing. They also found that I had a thyroid issue, so had to start taking meds to get that under control before I could go ahead with ivf. But that obviously wasn't anything to do with them!

I'm off to London for the third day in a row to have yet another scan and more blood drawn. It's tiring, but know if that I wouldn't get this much care if I'd stayed locally is keeping me going! They wouldn't have scanned me until ten days after I started, and judging by my response I would have been badly ill by then.


----------



## charlie00134

Good luck with your test and scan.

My ovaries hurt today, I feel a little bit nauseous (no vomiting) and seem to have a slightly dodgy stomach. Not sure if its a sign of anything or I have a bug. May reach for the paracetamol.


----------



## scerena

*nlk* gl today I hope you're ready- I have a feeling you will be today. I done loads of daily trips towards the end as frustrating it is you're receiving the best care hunni :hugs: looking forward to your update :)

*charlie* hope you feel better soon :hugs:

*mossops* having your amh will help as they used mine I accept me alongside my cd2 bloods- your amh shows you will be a good responder :) us pcos ladies tend to make a lot of eggs :)


----------



## Mossops

Charlie and Scerena, my amh sounds quite positive then. I hope they can use it as its only a month old.

Nlk, wow yours was really quick to get going. I hope we are lucky and it doesnt take too long. Good luck with your scan today :)


----------



## scerena

*mossops* yes will be fine if it's a month old my results were older than a month from what I remember :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This mornings tests :D

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/20131023_105918.jpg


----------



## scerena

*zoie* loving your new tests and ticker :happydance: do you want me to update the bfp's in the title yet???


----------



## charlie00134

So brown spotting and ovarian pain. What do we think, implantation or AF? :/


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Please scerena :D xxxx


----------



## scerena

*zoie* okay :happydance: so nice to see numbers going up :)

*charlie* are you 12dpo (7dp5dt) today?


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie I had spotting at dead on 4 weeks. Just brown xx


----------



## charlie00134

Scerena - yeah 12dpo equivalent. I'm not worrying I just wish I could know for certain what's going on. I'm feeling a bit lost really.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4magpies said:


> Charlie I had spotting at dead on 4 weeks. Just brown xx

I've got a little bit of brown spotting its really watery and quite light, it's really worrying me, how long did it was for?? I'm 13 dpo today and on a natural cycle I would be getting AF don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## nlk

Charlie, hope you get your bfp :hugs: have you tested today? I'm sure spotting can be quite common, so don't rule yourself out yet!

mossops, lister are happy to use bloods you've had done elsewhere providing they were done within the last three months I believe? With me they only had my AMH to go on. I'm completely annovulatory, so they couldn't get bloods done on specific days of my cycle.

Zoie, those lines are looking good! So good to see the count going up :happydance:

scerena, hope you're doing well with little lady?

becca, good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:

Plex, hope you're doing okay!

Just got back from London. Everything is still growing, and they don't want to leave me any longer...so collection has been pushed forward to Friday!! I can't believe it's so close...I'm triggering tonight! Getting quite uncomfortable at the minute...everytime I sit down, or walk, I can feel this immense pressure shoot up me!

After EC, how did everyone feel? Is it under sedation? Just trying to figure out how sore I'm going to be and whether or not I will be allowed to drive that day!


----------



## 4magpies

It lasted a day and it was after an orgasm so don't know if that's related. 

It's really common with IVF pregnancies.

It can be blood left over from EC or even a break through bleed of your period trying to start which happens because your body gets confused with all the artificial hormones. 

Also pessaries can irritate your cervix so after the spotting I swapped to doing them in the back door. 

Hope that makes you feel better. 

I called EPU and the woman on the phone told me I was having a miscarriage. I nearly had a mental breakdown. Stupid cow. 

Aslong as it's just brown and you haven't got bad cramps I wouldn't worry. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I was sedated NLK and I felt fine just a bit sore. I wouldn't recommend driving though if I'm honest. 

It was great for me I felt so skinny after collection because like you I had 40 follicles. So uncomfortable!!

Yayyyyy I'm so excited for you honey. Nearly there xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4magpies said:


> It lasted a day and it was after an orgasm so don't know if that's related.
> 
> It's really common with IVF pregnancies.
> 
> It can be blood left over from EC or even a break through bleed of your period trying to start which happens because your body gets confused with all the artificial hormones.
> 
> Also pessaries can irritate your cervix so after the spotting I swapped to doing them in the back door.
> 
> Hope that makes you feel better.
> 
> I called EPU and the woman on the phone told me I was having a miscarriage. I nearly had a mental breakdown. Stupid cow.
> 
> Aslong as it's just brown and you haven't got bad cramps I wouldn't worry.
> 
> xxx

OMG what a stupid women at the EPU did she not offer any actual help??

I hope it's gone by tomorrow it's such a scary time!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Nope she wouldn't even do a beta and told me I wasn't pregnant anyway as they did a beta when I was in A&E at 2dp5dt and it was 2. Bearing in mind this was over a week later and she was still going off that beta. If I had actually been face to face with her I probably would've punched her. Silly women just wouldn't listen to me. 

NHS are dire. Panicking about what horror I'm going to get as a midwife and already worrying about where to give birth!

I really want a water birth, I would have a home birth but terrified of something going wrong. Can't win!


----------



## charlie00134

I did test this morning BFN, bought some different tests now.

After my EC I felt really ill and rough, I nearly threw up on the way home BUT they nicked a vessel when they were doing it and I react badly to all anesthetic so I may have been ill from the sedation.
My clinic said no driving.


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie what tests have you been using? I only used first response early results as I dont trust anything else. Then I did clearblue digitals.


----------



## charlie00134

I've been using internet dipsticks and I'm losing faith in them. They didn't pick up my trigger about 5 day's later. I've bought some £1 ones to try tomorrow and Friday then I'll go with a FRER Saturday morning.


----------



## 4magpies

I don't trust the internet cheapies and I barely got a line on the £1 one on OTD so don't worry too much. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's awful becca!! That must have been such a stressful time for you!!, at least you know now your baby is doing great.

Charlie, I've only just started to get faint lines on my ICs I would recommend Superdrug tests if you can get your hands in one, there only £3.99 I believe. Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I actually have 6 FRER at home already, I'm just to bloody tight to try them yet lol. Maybe I should give in and try one but I feel like I should wait until Saturday. The pain in my ovaries today I could of sworn I was still stimming lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's great if you can wait until Saturday, good on you if you can :) I'm like you in I don't want to just waste money for nothing but as soon as I got a hunt of a line I can't stop lol.

I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## charlie00134

I got a BFP on one of the pound shop tests at 8dpo with my Clomid pregnancy so they can't be awful. I'm hoping I might see something tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

*charlie* my ic's were really good think depends what ones you got... I've seen ladies think they were out then a bfp on testing day! Superdrug tests are very sensitive like zoie said :)

*zoie* I went to epu because I was spotting brown at 7 weeks! Brown blood is old blood Hun- they say that if it's bright red and having cramps then that's a bad thing :hugs:

*nlk* :wohoo: lister is done under GA you will be asleep :) I didn't feel too bad when woke up I ate and everything- I did feel abit sore though the next day- then things got bad as had mild ohss... It's like a hotel there u get a 3 course meal when you wake up and your own room with tv and shower room :) eeeeeek I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Plex

Heya all :hi: This is just a quick one as im feeling a bit rough :( 

By the time i got to EC I only had 5 decent follicles however they recieved a mature egg from each one, which even the consultant said was FAB. We decided to donate all and now have an appointment on the 17th Dec to discuss egg sharing again but with a stronger protocol. I hope to have my free ivf cycle in the meantime (jan 2014 - gosh that sounds soooooo far away!) dont know what else to say except im a bit gutted - at least my lady will have a fighting chance this cycle, that gives me some comfort.

I havent read through all the posts but hope u are all well - Im sending u all my love. Im going to be lurking for the next few days but will be chatting again soon xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have pink spotting now :'(


----------



## 4magpies

Oh plex I'm sorry you had to give them all away but hopefully they know what to expect with you so can up your dose for your free cycle and you'll get lots of nice eggs for yourself. Big hugs and thinking of you sweet heart!!

Zoie if it's only spotting try not to worry too much. 

Sadly clinic won't do anything before OTD and EPU often won't see you till 6 weeks. That's the problem I had. 

Hugs. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry you had to give away all the eggs Hun. I hope you feel better soon. Xxxx

Becca how did you do manage to get though to 7 weeks?? It feels so far away right now. I'm going to try and get a beta maybe that will help me to pass the time a little. Matthew thinks I'm just having a break though bleed because this is the time AF would be due. I hope he's right.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* my gp done me two betas- maybe call them or your clinic and they can see if your number doubles Hun? A beta should help at this point to know what is going on :hugs:

*plex* oh I am so sorry hunni :hugs: must be hard for you :hugs: take the time you need to recover and get your head around things. Like 4magpies said- next time by changing your protocol fx'd you will get loads of fab eggs for yourself :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm going to call them first thing if I saw my numbes doubling it would certainly put my mind at ease and allow me to relax until I can get a scan


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie I did lots of googling about IVF pregnancies and spotting and it put my mind at rest. I also did digital tests to check they progressed as they should and they did. I was happy with that. 

Plus I felt really pregnant too. 

It's hard but it doesn't get easier. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Sorry to here that Plex, hope you get lots of lovely eggs in a tweaked cycle all for yourself. 

Zoie, hope you get betas sorted and can relax a little


----------



## charlie00134

8dp5dt and I got my BfaintP!! I'm over the moon! In the excitement I think I've forgotten my Cyclogest progesterone support, is missing one dose a problem?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 4magpies

I just see it Charlie!!! Yay!!

I forget the odd one I just pop it in when I remember and take my next one as normal. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

P.s do a bloody FRER now please for the love of god!!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

I won't be home til 6 to take it and next dose is bedtime, do you think I should effectively double up?
I'm at work not but I'll do a FRER tonight or tomorrow. They were in the wardrobe and hubby was sleeping.


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh scan today Becca, good luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I see it Charlie!!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I wouldn't double up just maybe do one when you're home from work then maybe one at 11pm and then carry on as normal. 

How's your spotting Zoie?

My scan went great if you don't mind be posting a picture. So happy. 

Everything was fine. Heart beating away and even moving around like a jumping jelly bean. Moving his little arms and legs too. Amazing. Most magical thing I've ever seen. 

His head is at he bottom. Feet at the top. 

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4263/e7fu.jpg


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awwww amazing scan picture becca

I'm still spotting its still brown and occasionally brown with a tint of pink. I'm still worried bu I'm calmer than I was yesterday. I'm more worried about the cramping it's like a dull AF kind of cramp which is really driving me crazy.

Did you have any cramps??


----------



## charlie00134

Amazing picture, congratulations Becca! :D

Zoie if it helps I have spotting too.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've just been to the bathroom and it seems to have slowed right down for now and it's only brown at the moment, I hope this is the end of the spotting. I've been thinking that maybe the suppositories are irritating my cervix but I'm a bit nervous about doing them in the 'back door'.

Cramps have eased a little too


----------



## charlie00134

I've done all mine from the back, the clinic recommended it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm a bit nerve about doing that lol, do you just put it just on the inside, does it not leak unles you put it far in?


----------



## charlie00134

I don't push it far in at all, just inside basically, no leaking


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I'm going to do that with my evening one to see if helps the spotting.


----------



## charlie00134

It may do. It's not so bad at all, really.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* I put my spotting down to irritating my cervix- I tried the back door a few times but after a couple it was too sore and tight :haha:
I'm glad your spotting is calming down Hun- did you ask about a beta? :hugs:

*4magpies* amazing picture!!! So magical the experience isn't it!! So happy for you :hugs: watch at your 12 week scan your baby will look like a mini human- crazy how quickly they change :) you must be over the moon! I'm super happy for you!!!

*charlie* yay CONGRATS!!! The line looks nice and thick :happydance: so excited for you!!! Don't double up if you're due your next cyclogest Hun :hugs:
Eeeeeeeek! This is such a lucky thread!!!

*nlk* are you staying the night in London tonight? I got a travelodge a hotel for like £29! How you feeling???


----------



## 4magpies

I started doing my cyclogest up the back door after my spotting. Still doing them like that. I'm on them till 14 weeks. I find it a lot less messy in the back. You don't have to put them up far I just put them in the entrance.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so excited. I'm already planning how I'll announce it after 12 weeks have passed. I'm going to announce on Christmas day :D


----------



## scerena

Just thinking how lucky this thread has become! So nice to see us all getting our bfp's! My fx'd so tightly for *nlk & plex* :hugs:

*charlie* what a lovely announcement that will be on Xmas day :) can't wait to see your frer!!! Best feeling ever seeing them two lines isn't it!!!


----------



## charlie00134

It is, I just can't wait to get past 12 weeks, I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but I'd also like to fast forward


----------



## 4magpies

I know that feeling Charlie I just want to be in 2nd tri and feel baby! 

I'm glad I've made it to 9 weeks though as risk of miscarrige is now tiny tiny. 

xx


----------



## scerena

I was exactly the same! I couldn't wait to get past 12 weeks to be able to relax a little, once you get past 12 weeks time flies by :) that's when I started buying stuff- but most after my 16wk gender scan :)

My pushchair has literally just got delivered I can't wait to use it seeing the boxes eeeek!


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be shopping as soon as car boot season starts. So April time which if I got an early gender scan I'd know. I'm going to find out but I'm not telling most people because I really dislike pastel colours. Odd I know.


----------



## 4magpies

This may sound insane but I bought a couple of things after our 7 week scan to keep PMA up a baby tshirt and some booties. 

And we've provisionally bought a travel system today £150 for a baby style oyster travel system. Meant to be like £600! It's off a friend who sadly lost her baby. So sad. 

Also think we will be buying furniture from ikea. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'll be going to IKEA and dad's buying the buggy


----------



## 4magpies

The ikea furniture is lovely. We are getting the white set with the shelf like change unit. Love it! 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If everything is ok with my pregnancy I'm going to announce at Christmas too, we are going to order Christmas cards with a scan picture on them :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not sure what we're gunna do. Got to get my dad to build a new bed for my step daughter in the box room first.


----------



## scerena

Bargain *4magpies* I'm so sorry to hear about your friends loss though :hugs: :cry: so sad :hugs: the pushchair is the most exciting thing for me now she has tons of other stuff :) going to order her swinging chair from America I love it :)


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* is it the oyster max? I was looking at the oyster max and the iCandy- loved them both but decided on the iCandy :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so excited to announce because I run craft fairs and know loads of crafty people who'll be able to make me lovely lovely things. And my mum has an awesome baby knits book I bought her to announce last time.


----------



## charlie00134

FRER confirms :happydance::happydance::bfp:
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-24 18.30.10.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay Charlie congratulations!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you, I'm so excited


----------



## 4magpies

I think so S not sure on the exact details yet but too much of a bargain to turn down. It's worth it for the car seat alone. When I know exactly what it is I'll tell you. The oyster is good cause it's so easy to change the colour scheme. 

Yay Charlie looks like my FRER at 9dp5dt!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's Becca, now I just need the little Cupcake to stick tight.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* yes oysters are nice :) I was going to get the pink one, but then we decided on the iCandy apple 2 pear as we both agree on that one! Such a bargain Hun you couldn't of let that go Hun :hugs:

*charlie* wohoo the frer looks fab :) when do you call the clinic with your result? Let me know when you want me to add you to the title...


----------



## charlie00134

I ring them Wednesday (I tested far too early) you can add me anytime :) x


----------



## scerena

*charlie* you are added :) wow your OTD is so far away you will be like 18/19dpo right?! Anyway bet you're glad you tested before then :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm 14dpo today so 19dpo on OTD. Seems so far away. Just bought my pregnancy vitamins.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hey guys, hope you're all well.

Becca I was hoping you were about to answer me an OHSS question? This afternoon I've started getting some dull abdominal pain (like the middle of a cramp, the cramping part) which isn't letting up. I'm also feeling ever so slightly short of breath, not properly, more like when you've got a cold. I have been tidying up today which is more physical activity than I've been doing so it could be that.
What do you think, is it similar or is it just a tiny cupcake growing thing?


----------



## 4magpies

That just sounds like pregnancy to be honest honey xxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's good news. Thanks hun


----------



## Plex

Congratulations Charlie!!!!! :wohoo::happydance::wohoo: Awsome news!! xx

Magpies - How'd ur scan go on thur? xx


----------



## Plex

Nlk - Just wondering how ur egg collection went on fri and if ur feeling ok? :hugs: Excited to hear how many eggies they got!! xx


----------



## charlie00134

How you feeling Plex? X


----------



## 4magpies

Plex it went great. Baby was jumping about and kicking. Can also get him on the Doppler now too! Amazing!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oooo what Doppler do you have?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My scan has been booked for the 21st November!!! Three weeks on Thursday!!!! That's seems forever away!! I'm going to have to get an earlier one than that!!. I'll be 8 weeks by that time.

No way I can wait nearly a month to find out if I'm having twins!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Just the angel sounds one. It was £20 and it worked from dead on 9 weeks. Bargain.


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'll be getting a Doppler for a bit of reassurance.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'll be investing in one of them after my scan! X


----------



## scerena

*zoie* how annoying that you have to wait that long!!! Especially after your spotting! How is your spotting today?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's pinky brown today, my clinic doesn't seem concerned at all really they said its a very common thing when a 2 embryos are transferred. It seems to be stopping I hope by tomorrow it will have gone completely.

But I have decided I'm not going to wait that long lol I've booked a private scan it's costing £70 but that's a small price to pay for my piece of mind. So my scan is on the 7th I'll be 6 weeks exactly.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* my clinic weren't concerned with my spotting either and I had one- to be honest I see a lot of ladies who have had Ivf pregnancies spot so think that is what helped me when I was spotting...

Not long until your scan!- I can't wait to hear all about it :) I had mine at 6w3d and saw a little heart beat :) I paid privately for mine too it's so worth it :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm so excited but nervous I feel like I'm going to go and they will say, your not pregnant! Lol I suppose it's because it doesn't feel real yet. 

Although I did feel queezy this morning!! I ate too much breakfast and felt so bad!! I had 3 eggs a big tomato and 2 slices of toast I felt like I had eaten a 5 course meal lol


----------



## 4magpies

It didn't feel real to me till my last scan last week. Now it really feels real!! I found eating little and often better at the start rather than big meals. Still do, my appetite has definately shrunk. 

Really don't want to gain too much either.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My appetite has shrunk too I felt really hungry this morning and I normally have to force a slice of toast down my neck lol but I am going to eat little and often from now on. X


----------



## charlie00134

I've had a touch of morning sickness (or I have nausea for some other reason) but it only seems to strike when I'm up early.
I really want to book a private early scan now lol, but thatd use up all my bump fund and I need that for tiny shoes.


----------



## Plex

Charlie - Im feeling back to my normal self now ta hun, just sitting things out waiting for af to show up, I wanna a couple of quick cycles now lol. xx

Magpies - Thats Fab!! I loved every scan I had with my Lb - bet ur counting down the days till ur next one :D xx

Zoie - Bloomin eck hun :( thats a bloody long time to wait for ur scan, dont blame u for booking an early one. Think I had to wait till I was 7 and a half weeks with my lb but then I had no spotting - think they shud at least bring it forward a week for u4 peace of mind :hugs: xx

Scerena - Everytime I see one of ur posts Im amazed by how far along you are as it doesnt seem like so much time has gone by since u started ur cycle! Hope ur doing ok hun xx

Im just moping about the place, will get back on par again 2moro ready for work on wed. Ive put on 6lb in a week!!! Comfort eating mainly :dohh: Im hoping to start healthier eating asap too fxd :) Not much going on with me, im back to hounding the clinic for cancellations (oh the joys!)as i want to be seen before the 17th Dec.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It is far to long to wait especially because I'm in suspense about twins or singleton lol. Oh well 6 week scan is booked and 8 week scan booked now to relax and let the next 10 days just slide right past lol


----------



## charlie00134

Plex, that's a very long wait for your next appointment, I hope you manage to sneak in before then. 
Ooh Zoie I hope those scans roll around quick and you can find out how many babies you have. At least I know I only have one.


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie I wouldn't be so sure. My friend had one embryo put back and is now having twins. 

It's why I only decided on one. 

Plex I hope your appointment comes round really quickly chick. I'll be cheering you on when the time comes. Been thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

I'd be delighted with twins but I think it might make it easier with one. Only about 3 or 4 weeks until I find out.


----------



## 4magpies

I would've been delighted with twins two but could you imagine triplets or quads and the risks you're taking. Our embryo was top grade anyway so an easy choice for us. Plus only the one we really had left.


----------



## charlie00134

I don't think I had another which was good enough at day 5 either so that may have removed the choice. 
Is anyone buying a thank you gift for their clinic?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm going to buy the nurses some treats and a card after my 12 week scan.


----------



## charlie00134

I was thinking a tub of chocolates or some flowers and a card, probably around 12 weeks


----------



## scerena

*plex* thank you Hun it's speeding by! Third tri already! Aw hun in praying they have a cancellation soon so you can get started bless you :hugs: I really do feel for you :hugs: you WILL have a little brother or sister for your LO Hun :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies I speak to *nlk* and she said to give you all an update-

*Egg collection:*
Well they were unsure of 2, so she had 8 out of ten...21 eggs altogether. They injected 9, then 8 fertilised!

*Fertilisation Report:* 
Of the 8 fertilised She has 7 left so they are going to blast on Wednesday!

*Monday:*
Nlk said she was in loads of pain!

*Spoke today and she said:*
She has been admitted into hospital with moderate-sevrre ohss...so so ill! She is going to ask lister to freeze all of them because She is not allowed to go ahead with transfer tomorrow :( she is in so much pain though and said that She don't really care at the minute! Each ovary is the size of a melon!


I really hope she feels better soon bless her :hug:


----------



## charlie00134

Poor nlk I hope she feels loads better soon.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh god I really feel for her. 

Send her my love. Best idea not to have transfer. 

Mine was only mild so I cannot imagine how much pain she is in. 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh no nik!!! I hope she feels better soon!! That's terrible news :hugs: x


----------



## Plex

:( poor nlk:( Hope she feels better soon - Cant imagine how she feels as I only had 8 follies/5 eggs and felt crap till sunday! Please send her lots and lots of :hugs: from me Scerena xxx


----------



## Plex

:happydance: I got in to see the consultant TODAY!!!:wohoo: lolol 

Well......she said that I would NOT have to wait for 2 months before I start again and all being well i could be starting at the beginning of Dec! She also said that I may still be eligible for egg sharing again depending on how well i respond to this next cycle :) I have a nursing session on the 15th Nov, then hopefully start northisterone with a view to having a baseline scan sometime before 9th Dec then straight onto the stimms :D I might see if i can get an app sooner though lol Am now going to look up prices for gonal f to price up the cost of our meds!!! xxxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's great news Plex!!! Is this your free cycle? I've.heard asda are the cheapest for drugs if you're paying.


----------



## 4magpies

Oh wow plex that is great news. You'll be back cycling before you know it!! I get married on the 15th dec and that's only 6 weeks away!! Yayyyyy!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* amazing news Hun you deserve to be started ASAP you've been through so much and waited so long to get started :hugs:
I will be rooting for you :hugs: 

*4magpies* wohoooooo not long until your wedding!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I know. Ordered my bridemaids gifts last night. Just need to order rings, fill in ceremony stuff, readings music ect and order favours and we are done!! Oh and book a DJ as ours let us down. Kinda wierd! 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww that's great becca & your in double figures now happy 10 weeks!!


----------



## Plex

I have been getting all my extra meds from asda for this past cycle- I had NO idea that private script drugs varied SOOOO much price wise :( Got ripped off from sainsburys and boots when getting my trigger shots when taking the clomid, paying £50 a pop for a single use syringe when at asda its just over £30 :grr: well at least now i know :dohh: Did any of u use gonal f? My doc told me that i would need to take 225iu Gonal f + 75iu of another med but cant remember what lol if u used the gonal f did u have to take another med with it? 

Zoie - How long have u got left till ur early scan? :) Would u like twins? xx

Cant believe its only 6 weeks till u get married Becca! Dont know where this years gone, u getting any nerves yet? Yay for 10 weeks!!! :happydance: thats gone quick too lol xx

Think im still going to annoy the clinic by ringing for a cancellation nursing session haha, when i went in yesterday the receptionist knows me by my first name ive spoken to her so much :haha: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:



> I have been getting all my extra meds from asda for this past cycle- I had NO idea that private script drugs varied SOOOO much price wise :( Got ripped off from sainsburys and boots when getting my trigger shots when taking the clomid, paying £50 a pop for a single use syringe when at asda its just over £30 :grr: well at least now i know :dohh: Did any of u use gonal f? My doc told me that i would need to take 225iu Gonal f + 75iu of another med but cant remember what lol if u used the gonal f did u have to take another med with it?
> 
> Zoie - How long have u got left till ur early scan? :) Would u like twins? xx
> 
> Cant believe its only 6 weeks till u get married Becca! Dont know where this years gone, u getting any nerves yet? Yay for 10 weeks!!! :happydance: thats gone quick too lol xx
> 
> Think im still going to annoy the clinic by ringing for a cancellation nursing session haha, when i went in yesterday the receptionist knows me by my first name ive spoken to her so much :haha: xx

I was on 225iu GonalF and I stayed on the Buserelin to. 

The scan is next Thursday I'll be 6 weeks exactly! :D I would LOVE twins I'm just a bit worried about triplets as identical twins run in the family, and if one has split eeeek that's scary!.


----------



## 4magpies

I was on 112.5 of gonal F and nothing else for a while then I started cetrotide.

No no nerves really. Just excited! 

xxx


----------



## Plex

I wont be taking the buserelin this time just jumping straight onto the stimms. How did u manage not to take injections infront of work colleagues etc? I really dont want anyone to know at work this time round and am just wondering how im going to cover my tracks so to speak lol 

Gosh Zoie! Bet its hard to wrap ur head around about the possibility of triplets! Exciting though :D Im praying for the best outcome for u hun :hugs: xx

Becca - Hope u manage to get another dj sorted - mustve peed u right off when they cancelled, now its something else to sort :( Do u have someone else in mind? xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yes we have a few to choose from just need to pick one. 

I did all my injections at home plex. If you've got to do them at work just do them in the loos? xx


----------



## Plex

Its good uve got plenty of choice hun :) 

Im just worried about mixing everything when theres nowhere to put stuff down cept on the cystern top :( or on my lap as i dont trust myself lol 

Also im worrying how i'll carry all the injecting stuff around ie sharp box etc without anyone seeing - i always work with someone at the same desk, dont take my handbag normally so am thinking i wud look strange suddenly bringing it in then taking that to the loo, so wont be doing that. I have thought about getting a long cardigan with deep pockets to put the stuff in! think that may be what i'll do :) Its a good excuse for some retail therapy :haha: 

Was looking at dates last night and discovered if i do cycle in dec theres a strong likelyhood that i'll be off over xmas and new year - ill be taking the whole 2 weeks off. Not the worst thing I know but im wondering what my excuse will be for being off? :( 

Wish i didnt have to worry about shitty work politics :dohh: xx


----------



## charlie00134

I let people at my work think I was ill, it was easier than explaining. You could get a little tupperware box for them just needle sized and keep the sharps in there until you get home. That's what I did when we went away for the night.


----------



## kazzab25

Hey everyone thought I would check in and see how you were all doing!! 

How is everyone!! U can see there are some congratulations in order!!! 6 BFP!!!! 

4 magpies! Congratulations!! Scerena how have you been doing? 

Who else got tere BFP? 

Much love to all!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* great to hear from you :) I'm doing fab thanks, how are you and the twins? You must be due soon???
You, me, wann, 4magpies, charlie and misszoie have bfp's so far :)

*plex* fx'd you get a cancellation soon so you can get started- maybe tell your boss he/she may give you somewhere to do your injections in a office or somewhere?

*4magpies* damn dj letting you down!- glad to hear you have a few to choose from :)

:hi: everyone else :flower:

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN HERE IS MY HALLOWEEN BUMP PIC *
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kazzab25

Oh wow thats great news!!! 

4magpies your wedding is fast approaching! Like me babies and weddings all together! We must be mad! 

Love the bump pic Scerena!!! Hw many weeks are you? 

I'm 37+1 due an day now as twins usually arrive early at 37 weeks! If they don't come I'll be induced next week hopefully!!!


----------



## scerena

*kazza* I am 27+2 Hun :) I cannot wait for you to have your babies how exciting!!! Please update when you can :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Amazing bump picture!! I love it!! :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

Live the Halloween bump!

Good luck bringing you lovely little ones into the world :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How did your scan to Charlie?? Are you ok? X


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah fine, there was nothing untoward, they think it could be a cyst which burst or just one of those things. Now I know it's nothing to worry about I can just take the paracetamol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ah that's great, glad it's nothing to worry about too much, I hope the discomfort goes away soon. Xx did you get a sneaky look at your bean??


----------



## charlie00134

I didn't see anything, they didn't even look for the baby because they said it was too early.


----------



## kazzab25

Will do! Im pretty sure baby dropped over the last day or so as I am feeling far more comfortable tonight!!!


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya Kazza!!! How exciting about u having TWINS!!! :happydance: and soon too :hugs: xx

Scerena - Love the pumpkin bump piccy!! xx

Charlie - Glad it was nothing to woryy about hun :hugs:xx

Zoie&Magpies - Hope ur both doing well xx

Well, I got a cancellation for 2moro am!! So I guess im almost onto round2 now:happydance: Will be signing all the paperwork and probably getting a start date for taking the northisterone too :) Happy days xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's great Plex!! So exciting!! I hope you don't have to wait much longer. Xx

I'm good, just anxiously waiting for my scan on Thursday.


----------



## charlie00134

That's fab news Plex! I really hope it works better for you this time!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Plex that's awesome news! I'm excited for you!!

xx


----------



## Plex

Well, have been for my nursing session and she tells me that it would be best to wait and begin a cycle literally just after christmas, like the 26th Dec! Im going to be on a short protocol this time, still menopur but on 225iu to begin with instead of 150iu. Then on day 5/6 ill start cetrotide then its scans every other day! Im hoping for a better response this time fxd :D Shes also offered us the use of emryoscope monitoring, which at my clinic they're still trialing (it adds an extra 10% to success rates when used) which will cost us an extra £360, but if it gives our embies the best chance then i think we'll go for it :D Im now going to price up all our meds, which is a bit daunting lol I know asda sell menopur for about 17 quid and thats my starting point! :) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I used embryoscope with my cycle, seemed to work well for is. It was also still a trial at our clinic so they did it free. It's also pretty cool to have a video of your baby from fertilisation. 

What a great Xmas present starting your new cycle!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

I know! Its exciting to think that ill be starting before the new year too :) 

Did u get to see the video of ur embies? - How exciting! :happydance: we have an appointment with the lady that deals with it all so will see what she says then :D I dont want to wish this month away but i cant help it!

Did u get another dj sorted in the end? xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* that is brilliant news I'm so happy that you don't have to wait too long!!! :) I hope time flies by for you! (Wish away all you want as I'm wishing the weeks away too)


----------



## charlie00134

How exciting Plex and a wonderful Christmas present. Do you not get this cycle free as you did a donate all? I hope the increased dose works and you get loads of eggies.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay Plex!! Woohoo you will have new year embies!!! That's great I hope the next month just flys by for us all :)

So I thought I was getting my scan tomorrow after booking a place at a private ultrasound centre a while ago, but I. Got a call this morning because she double booked my place and has given it to the other lady!! I've been re booked in for Monday when I'll be 6w4d. I'm so disappointed!!! :(


----------



## 4magpies

Plex they emailed me the video so it's ours to keep. 

Yes DJ sorted paying deposit tomorrow!

xx


----------



## nlk

it's good that you are able to start so soon again, plex!

Hope everyone else is doing good :)


----------



## Plex

Nlk - How u doin hun? Any better? xxx


----------



## Plex

Charlie - I get this cycle free except for the meds which is a bit annoying :grr: however ive managed to get them for £557 which is great and that includes p&p and all swabs syringes needles etc :happydance: I went direct to healthcare at home, the only thing they were quite expensive on is the pregnyl - 13.50 for 2 vials whereas asda charges 3.15 per vial, so asda is essentially half price on that! Overall asda and healthcare at home have pretty similar prices in total - only a difference of about a pound but HAH provide all the stuff to take it with so will go with them lol

Not long till ur scan now - I hope the days pass quick for us both :hugs: xx

Zoie - Id be fuming! At least ur still getting an earlier scan but annoying its later than it should've been! Scans take too long to come around as it is :hugs: xx

Scerena - It's mad that ur nearly 30 weeks! I keep going on about how far along u are but every time i get online ur like another week or two on :D Im getting exited for u - Have u chosen where ur going to have her yet? xx

Magpies - Is that the last thing now or do u still have a few loose ends? xx


----------



## nlk

I'm doing better, thanks plex. Insanely uncomfortable, but a lot of the pain is gone now. I think most of the fluid is gone from my lungs now. I just need to decide what I'm going to do next...I don't know when I want to be doing my FET...if at all if I'm completely honest!


----------



## scerena

*plex* I know time us flying by now, was saying to the midwife today only 11w5d till my due date- CRAZY!!! Yes going to have her in hospital and accept pain relief :haha: I'm petrified of labour!!!

That's great you start your cycle at Xmas I've everything crossed that you will be bringing a new year bfp to the thread :)

*nlk* thinking of you hope you're okay? :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was really angry, I just want Monday to hurry up and come!! I was very emotional today at 2pm when I should have been having my scan I was at home hoovering whilst crying lol I was felt a little bit crazy :haha: 

We had sex for the first time today since I was down regging we were very careful to be gentle and all that but it still made me bleed :cry: it was only about 2/3 red spots on the tissue but It still made me panic and I passed a small clot too, it was more snotty and watery than fleshy jelly kind of clot (sorry tmi).

I think I have a very sensitive cervix but I'm worried :/


----------



## charlie00134

Plex, it sucks you have to pay for your meds even when you already paid for them last time but at least you've managed to get them at a sensible price! I have everything crossed that this is the magic cycle for you.

Nlk Im glad you're starting to feel better and I hope you feel up to making a decision when the time is right

Zoie hopefully the weekend will fly by and you'll be able to see more because you've waited the extra. I think you're much more likely to see a heartbeat at least.

Scerena you've not got long to go now at all, how exciting!

Magpies hope you're doing well and wedding planning is all going smoothly now

AFM I caved and rang my EPAU yesterday as I've now had spotting (small amounts on and off) for 2 weeks and I'm getting more and more anxious. I've got a few symptoms but nothing which really says baby on board to me. The EPAU agreed to do a scan for reassurance because I'm so anxious and had a mmc last time so I'm in on Tuesday now at 6+4 for a quick scan and I'm hoping there'll be a heartbeat flickering away.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had really bad cramps in the night I was woken 3/4 times because it was painful I've managed to get a call back from to doctor I'm just waiting on that they said it will be this morning.


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie I didn't have sex but we had a play and OH made me come. I was 4 weeks and had brown spotting. Haven't had any since but also not had any orgasms or sex since. I miss it but not worth the worry. Will probably try again in second tri as I would really like to have sex on my wedding night and honeymoon! Haha.

Charlie I hope everything is ok. 

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We won't be having sex again in the first trimester!! Your right it isn't worth the worry!. 

I'm crossing my fingers they allow me to go to the EPU, with the cramps being so bad can the refuse to see me??


----------



## 4magpies

EPU wouldn't see me because I was only 4 weeks and the nurse on the phone was kind enough to tell me I was having a miscarriage without even seeing me. I was in hysterics. 

I had cramps the day after but the spotting only lasted about 18 hours and it was like EWCM mixed with really brown bits. It also really doesn't help if you're using your pessaries up the front as they irritate your cervix also.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* to be honest I think it depends on how many weeks you are as sometimes nothing is viable? But I think it depends on where you live? Fx'd they see you or at least offer you a couple of betas to keep you same :hugs:

*charlie* I know not long now kind of scared :haha: I hope that Tuesday you see a nice lovely heartbeat :hugs: I was having brown blood past 7 weeks :hugs:

*4magpies* got everything crossed you will be able to bd come your honeymoon etc bless ya :hugs: IVF seems to come with a lot of bleeding/spotting doesn't it!- seems we have all had it :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm over 6 weeks now. The level of care I've received has been absolutely abismal. I got a call back from the doctor and she said I could have passed the baby yesterday ( not in those words but that's what she ment) so take a pregnancy test to see is I'm still testing positive. My test is crazy dark!! So eventually after ages of me saying I need a scan because I'm going crazy she said she will phone the EPU and see if they can fit me in.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* sorry I didn't realise you were over 6 weeks! They should see you as they will be able to see stuff now maybe even the heartbeat!!!

Fx'd they fit you in Hun they should it shouldn't be a choice! :hugs: how stupid saying take a pregnancy test it would still be positive mine was after my loss!!!! :grr:

Keep us updated I'm crossing everything you get your scan :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm at my wits end!! I don't know what to do or who to talk to! No one can even get me in for a private scan!!!

I just want to know my bean is ok :cry:


----------



## charlie00134

Hope they get you in asap Zoie, it's so unfair that they're behaving so badly. My fingers are crossed that your bean is healthy and snug


----------



## charlie00134

Zoie did you manage to get seen hun? X x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No they wouldn't see me today!. They have booked me in for Sunday morning 8.20 I'm going to be on the bus by 6.30 lol I wish they would have made it about 10 :haha:

I'm just happy they gave me a appointment and I hope I don't get any more cramps or spotting now, I just want a normal healthy pregnancy and to get a baby or two at the end of it.


----------



## charlie00134

Least this way you get seen in about 36 hours


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeah that's how I'm looking at it I'm going to have a super early night tomorrow and fingers crossed ill sleep! :)


----------



## Plex

Charlie & Zoie - :hugs: hope ur scans show all is well :hugs: Hope u both stop bleeding to, must be a scary time for u both :( I'll be stalking here to check up on u both xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thanks Plex. I think I'm going to spend today doing nothing but crying, on top of everything else my rabbit has died.


----------



## scerena

I'm too thinking of you both bleeding is so scary during pregnancy I remember the feelings you both just have :hug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh Charlie so sorry about your rabbit :( :hugs: 

I've not had any more bleeding, just cramps now. I have a scan in the morning at the EPU. 

Wish me luck girls x


----------



## charlie00134

I hope they find that all is well Zoie. I'm dedicating the day to getting my presents wrapped


----------



## Plex

Charlie - :hugs: Im willing these two days to go fast for u - did u manage to get ur presents wrapped yesterday? xx

Zoie - Glad the bleedings stopped - hope u get a good night sleep tonight as uve got a long journey in the morning. Hope all goes well 2moro, ill be thinking of you xx


----------



## charlie00134

I only have one left to wrap and a couple to buy. Going shopping today so that should help move the day along lol. How are you going Plex?

Good luck this morning Zoie hope it all goes well!


----------



## scerena

*zoie* I hope all went well Hun? Thinking of you :hugs:

*charlie* oh and I done all out Xmas shopping the past couple of days as come Xmas ill have like about 5 weeks so didn't want to leave it until the last minute as doubt that I will be wanting to walk around rushing doing last minute Xmas shopping :)

Hope you get the rest done today too so you can chill out and relax over Xmas too :)

*plex* get Hun how's things with you???


----------



## charlie00134

Only a few bits left to get which I'll get early December probably


----------



## scerena

*charlie* true I will be heavily pregnant so different for me I guess... Good you got all that already anyway :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have one beautiful little baby with a tiny flickering heartbeat <3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/IMG_20131110_135822.jpg


----------



## scerena

*zoie* soooooo happy for you :happydance: seeing that heartbeat is amazing isn't it! So precious!!! So crazy how all of us Ivf ladies have bled during our pregnancies!!! 

Awww just look at that scan pic <3 so happy!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

There must be a link there scerena!! I'm so happy to have a lovely little bean :D next scan is in 11 days! X


----------



## charlie00134

I just have to wait until hubby's next pay day and hope it's a better one lol. 
Zoie that's a lovely pic and so glad there was a hb. x x


----------



## Plex

I only just started my xmas shopping lol gots shed loads to get/do. Will prob get our decs up before december as it takes me so damn long! Hope u manage to get the rest of ur bits Charlie - uve been really good getting them all already - that goes for u too Scerena! xx

Scerena - Im good ta hun, just impatient for the weeks to pass by think its all gunna drag by :( Got 2 go into work 2nite again 13.5 hrs!! Didnt sleep well today so will not have a good night:nopes: Have u got most of the stuff u need now for ur lil girl? Just think this time next year it'll be babbas first xmas! :happydance: xx

Zoie - Yay! So soooo glad everythings going well in there! Not long till ur next scan either! The early morning start was def worth it :wohoo: :happydance: xx

I'll have to keep the bleeding in mind if i do get my bfp cos it sounds really common x


----------



## scerena

*plex* I hope that the weeks fly by, that's a long shift you have got to do bless you :hugs:
Yes she only needs literally a couple of little bits and I will order her swing from America in a couple of weeks :) 
Awww baby's first Xmas can't wait for that!!!

*zoie* there sure has to be a link!!! I'm just so glad all was well today and great you get to see your bean again in 11days :)

*charlie* awww fx'd!!! You've done great already getting a majority of it all done :)
Couple more days until your scan :happydance:


----------



## charlie00134

I haven't had anymore spotting which is good. And only mild cramps. I've also had.a weird sciatica type pain at one point this weekend, I couldn't put weight on my leg. 
Plex I hope time flies by for you!!


----------



## Plex

Howd ur scan go Charlie? xx

Nlk - Hope ur recovering well hun :hugs: xx

1hr left till i go :sleep: and i'll feel better :) Nothing going on with me (wish there was :haha:) im feeling pretty boring today :coffee: xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Scan went good. It was an abdominal scan and they found baby with heartbeat flickering away measuring 4.3mm CRL. Now it's just a 9 day wait until my clinic scan.


----------



## scerena

*charlie* amazing news so happy for you :wohoo: nothing like seeing baby's heartbeat totally amazing feeling :hug:

*plex* hope you're well Hunni??? 1hr until what??? Sorry lol :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Great news Charlie and Zoie. 

Plex hope you're ok. 

I'm 12 weeks today. Can't believe it. Scan tomorrow. Can't wait to see baby again. 

Pick up our travel system next week! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* just wait until you see the difference in tomorrow's scan baby will look human :) awwww so excited for you!!! Happy 12 weeks :)
What pushchair have you got??!


----------



## 4magpies

It's a babystyle oyster I think. We've bought it second hand but brand new in the box. £150 for the travel system. Buying it off our friends aunty and she was very vague but it's definately a baby style and has all the carry cot and stuff with it and car seat so guessing it's the oyster!

xxx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* oh yh I remember you saying now! You got a bargain!!!!cant wait for your update tomorrow about your LO :) times going so quickly!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Urgh nausea is not nice!!!. 

Yay for 12 weeks Becca!! I can't wait to see your scan picture!! X

We have already picked out our pushchair I want it now :haha: I love it so much. We are getting the Silver Cross Wayfarar in Sand it's a bit on the expensive side but it's everything we are looking for DH is 6ft4 so it needs to be high enough for him not to be hunched over I'm so excited to get it.


----------



## 4magpies

Zoie if we hadn't been getting this one it would've been a silvercross. I love them!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you. 
Congratulations on being 12 weeks Becca I can't wait to pass that hurdle. I hope your scan tomorrow is amazing.


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Charlie. 

Pretty sure baby is big enough to move about now as he was on my left side all the time. On Monday night he was on my right and could hear him kicking about and then he ran away from the Doppler!! Haha. Right down into my pelvis.


----------



## charlie00134

So exciting that they're wriggling about :D
I'm going to buy a Doppler once we get through next Friday's scan I think.


----------



## scerena

*zoie* we got an iCandy so many nice pushchairs out there :) wow your oh is tall!! 

*4magpies* trust me on my 12wk scan baby was all over the place she could barely get the measurements lol! She would also lay in awkward positions so I'd have to jump up and down on the spot to move her for the tech lol! Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He is a giant lol I'm not short either I'm 5ft9. My twin brother are both 6ft6 I think we are going to have a tall baby!!!! Lol


----------



## charlie00134

My best friends boyfriend is 6'6" she's dreading them shaving kids cos him and his brother were huge babies


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was almost 10lbs!! DH was an 8lbs baby, I hope if we have a big baby I will be able to give birth naturally with no epidural like my mum did.


----------



## charlie00134

I've no idea what I was but I know I was a 2 or 3 day Labour :/


----------



## scerena

*miss zoie* wow sounds like your baby has the genes to be big :) I was only 5lb something and oh was 7lb 10 I think


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My dad was a premie and was about 3/4lbs my nan said he was so small the hospital helped her start planning his funeral and had him baptised because no one thought he would make it. That was 51 years ago I'm guessing premature care wasn't what it is now. 

Obviously he was ok :) is 6ft2 himself lol.

I'm hoping for an 8 lbs baby :haha: but as long as s/he is healthy and doesn't need to stay in hospital I'm happy what ever size they are x


----------



## scerena

I want a small baby- not premature small but one not too big to get out :haha: based on me and oh I'm guessing my baby will be 6lb something just a pure guess- although I had a dream a whole ago that I have birth and she was 7lb 6oz, I won't have a big baby but midwife said she won't be too small either :) plus I'm small so I'm hoping baby doesn't decide to be huge :haha:


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya all :hi:

Guess what? Im back in work again - seem to get on here more when im at work:haha:
So pleased that all the scans so far have been good :D 

Dont know if i missed it but have u had ur 12 week scan yet Becca? 

Talking of baby weights, my lb was 6lb 9.5oz. The midwife said 9lb 6oz to begin with and I believed her!! Think any size baby feels about the same especially as its a first time birth and we have no previous experience :wacko: 

Paid for the meds yesterday so they will arrive on the 9th Dec,only 3 weeks till i get them - feels surreal but good :) 

Went into the hospital on Thursday as thought i was getting an infection, no sign internally but they have taken swabs to check. While i was there I saw the egg donations nurse and she told me that she had still not heard from the recipient so would have to write to her to find out the results, which will take 7-10days. But she said that It was likely that the treatment will not have worked for her :( Feel quiet conflicted about it all if im honest. sad and disappointed that it didnt work for her, annoyed i went through it all for it not to work and relieved in a small way that i may not have to explain the whole situation to my lb. I feel particularly guilty about the relief part :( I wanted it to work for her so badly and feel very selfish for feeling, even fleetingly a small part of relief - feel angry with myself :grr: 

Anyway sorry for rambling :hugs:xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies crashing in on here ,

How would I find out if my recipient got pregnant too?? Xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been thinking about that too Betty, I would like to know. X


----------



## Plex

U call ur clinic to ask - they should tell you, also if any eggs/embies were frozen they shud tell u that too xx


----------



## bettybee1

Oh okay Thankyou plex :) !!! Really hoping she is pregnant !! X


----------



## charlie00134

Wonder why they don't think it will have worked Plex. 
I haven't asked yet :/


----------



## Plex

I think its because she hasnt contacted the clinic yet - i had ec on 23rd oct so the nurse said they should know very soon/ already know as the recipient wud have to have a check up scan at 7 weeks. I really want to know the outcome and its typical its taking longer than normal! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Oh that's not good :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I may ask when I go in for my scan in Thursday. :) I'm so excited I can't wait to see my baby again!! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Today was scan day and I have a perfect baby

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/2083ac12d3e369157cbda4ba09ba8d85.jpg


----------



## Plex

Im so pleased for you Zoie!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Great news Zoie!!

Plex getting close for you now. Can't wait for you to get started. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

Amazing news *zoie* 

*plex* not long for you now Hunni :hugs:

*4magpies* how are things going with you and baby?


----------



## charlie00134

I've had my scan now as well. Baby measuring bang on 8 week's and has little limbs and everything. Time to buy a doppler :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0004.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scerena

*charlie* awwww congrats :) I am so happy all is well with baby <3


----------



## charlie00134

Thank you


----------



## 4magpies

Great news Charlie. I'm good thanks scerena and so is baby as far as I know. Can't wait to feel movement. 

Been for my last dress fitting today and it fits now!! Yay. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Nearly there now Becca, you'll be married this time next month.


----------



## 4magpies

I know how odd!! My dress now fits perfectly. Thank god!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

Hi all I hope everyone is doing fine??
I had my baby shower on the weeknd and it was lovely she got very spoilt and was lovely to catch up with everyone and to see how genuinely happy they are for us :)
Tomorrow I'm in single digit weeks eeeeek! 

*4magpies* glad that you no have the perfect fit :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm doing great, I'm so tiered but having trouble dropping off :/ a bit annoying really but as far as symptoms go it's not that bad lol. My nausea has pretty much gone I do get occasional waves of feeling sicky. I have not been sick once yet been close a few times, hoping to keep it that way I hate vomiting :haha: 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## charlie00134

I'm great :) my symptoms are getting stronger, mainly heartburn and stretching pains, I'm actually starting to feel pregnant which is nice. Just need the postie to bring me my dating scan appointment now so I can tell work. I've had my first contact midwife appointment and my booking in is on the 13th :D


----------



## 4magpies

Got my pram it's not an oyster it's a S3D and it's lovely. Navy and white striped so will do boy or girl. It's a bargain for £150! 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sounds great becca! I can't wait to order out pram but I've promised DH I'll wait until next year. We are getting the silver cross wayfarer in sand I'm so excited :D


----------



## 4magpies

I've decided I'm selling that one now and getting a brand new one that I've always wanted. Nothing wrong with it I just want everything to be perfect and exactly what I want if that makes any sense? Took getting this to realise that though.


----------



## charlie00134

We've been offered a cheap second hand travel system which my wallet says yes take that one but my heart says but you want a beautiful 3 wheeler one. Torn now. 
Glad you've worked it out now Becca while you still have plenty of time to sell that one.


----------



## 4magpies

If it doesn't sell will probably keep it and just make do. It's obviously meant to be if it doesn't sell. 

xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya everyone :) 


Hope u are all well? Im getting majorly broody now :dohh: I keep having flash backs of the excitment of baby shopping!! I had to have a new pram, cot (had a cotbed wardrobe and changing table set) and moses basket and clothes of course! All the tiny baby clothes:cloud9:I just fell in love with! lolol 

Am having my meds delivered on monday and am set to call the clinic on the 10th Dec, im getting excited and nervous now! Its strange to think that all the eggies will be mine - feel like some kinda evil mad scientist saying that mwahahaha!:haha: 

I really hope this cycle will be IT for us, Im scared that itll take us 4.5 years again :( dont think i cud cope with that! 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Exciting news about your meds Plex. Fingers crossed this is it


----------



## 4magpies

Great news plex!!

Well I took the pram off ebay because I got a brand new chassis (the only part I wasn't happy with) for £35.00!! Totally happy now. It was the scratches on the handles and frame that were getting to me and a little dent in the metal but getting this solves that. Yay!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Brilliant result!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fantastic Plex! I have every finger and toe crossed this is your cycle xxxx


I cannot believe I'm 9 weeks tomorrow!!!


----------



## scerena

*plex* so happy that you get to keep all your eggs this time and that the 10th is right around the corner :dance: I'm crossing fingers, toes, hands, feet, legs and arms for you! You have been with me on this thread since the beginning and I am rooting for you- you deserve your bfp sooooooo much :hugs:

*4magpies* so glad you have found a chassis and you're happy with your pram now :)

*charlie* what pram do you have your eye on???

*zoie* glad tube avoided actually being sick I was the same! Although I remember wishing at times I could be sick as the nausea is soooo bad when nothing is coming out :hugs: but glad it's passing for you :)


----------



## charlie00134

I really want a 3 wheeler with air tyres, I fell in love with a Jeep one last pregnancy but it's not available in the UK :( 
I'm toying with getting the cheap third hand one then paying one of my seamstress friends to make me new fabrics. I'll have to see if it's possible.


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie I would say it's possible to find a second hand pram and be happy with it you will just have to scout about and some systems like the oyster the covers and colours are interchangeable and about £40 a set. 

I'm happy with mine now and it's cost £180 in total and for what I've got its a bargain and I'm totally happy with it. Honestly. 

At the end of the day I'm glad I saved a few hundred pounds as it'll go a long way. 

Really looking forward to following your cycle plex!!

Booked my gender scan last night. 21st dec. Eeeeep!

xxx


----------



## scerena

All this talk about prams I can't wait to get mine out :)
Off to get my hospital bag bits sorted today so that I'm nicely organised :) after my baby shower I don't think she needs much more stuff to be honest :)

*4magpies* that is brilliant news :) I'm so excited to find out what gender your baby is!!! What are you feeling/guessing???
People can buy you gender specific items it is so much better :)

*charlie* fx'd you can find the one you like and get your friends to help :) if not there are so many nice prams out there :)


----------



## 4magpies

I'm still convinced it's a boy but could be totally wrong. I don't mind either way to be honest xxx


----------



## Plex

Thank you all for your kind words, it means a lot to me:hugs: I just cant wait to join you all with my own bfp :)

*Scerena* - Just over 8 weeks left for u!! :happydance: I enjoyed packing my hospital bag - re packed it multiple times, even then i forgot to put a baby gro in of all things :dohh: Just had to put a vest, cardie on him and wrap him up in blankets :) Enjoy these last few weeks and get as much rest as you can, relish it! :D xx

*Becca* - 2nd Tri :happydance: and only 2 weeks till ur big day :happydance: You got a really good deal with that pushchair, cheap as chips lol I got a graco deluxe travel system, loved it - only prob was it was MASSIVE. I clearly went with my heart over my head on that one lolol What a fantastic xmas prezzie for u too hun - will u find out the gender? xx

*Charlie* - Didnt know you couldnt get jeep pushchairs over here? Sounds like a good plan to get ur friend to do some covers for u tho :) xx

*Zoie* - Only 4 days till ur next scan hun :) Im looking forward to seeing some piccys xx

*Nlk* - Any news for u hun? Hope ur now feeling back to ur normal self :hugs: xx

*Becca, Zoie, Charlie Nlk* - did u find out if ur ladies were successful? Ive still not heard ANYTHING yet so im assuming that my lady gota neg :( Will send and email or just ask on the 10th when i ring xx


----------



## charlie00134

You can't get them over here, I saw it on an American site :( I think I'll have to see how I feel closer to my due date.
I found out about my recipient, she had a miscarriage before 8 weeks :( she still has 4 on ice though so hopefully she'll get her BFP yet. I think they only tell you if you ask though as not everyone wants to know.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I'm going to wait another week for my scan just because I know baby does a lot of growing from now to then and baby is moving a lot more by 11 weeks i can't wait to see a wiggly little baby :D


----------



## 4magpies

I chose not to find out and haven't changed my mind so not asked? Maybe a bit cold of me. 

Hope everyone is good. 

Plex yes definitely finding out gender. 

Had my consultant appointment today. They booked me in for the GTT test at 28 weeks because I'm high risk of getting it because of my PCOS. I seer consultant again at 32 weeks and hopefully be downgraded from high risk if all is fine and then I can have my water birth. 

We had a surprise scan whilst there. It was great. Loads better than my 12 week one. Baby wouldn't stay still. They showed us baby's face face on so looked like an alien, his spine and his bum. I swear I saw boy bits! They also checked my ovaries and they are back to "normal" with only a few cysts on each. Consultant was great. Said I could stop metformin if I wanted but I said I didn't want to and she said that was fine. 

So good appointment all in all.

Got some pictures but not so great but actual scan was a lot better. 12 days till I get married!! 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww that's great Becca I hope you get the water birth you want, I'm hoping for one too. 

Also how exciting 12days until your wedding!!!!! I loved my wedding, it passed so quickly some of it is a blur lol.


----------



## charlie00134

Wow only 12 days left that's exciting. The rest of.this year is just going to whizz past for you!


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* I have pcos but passed with flying colours so fx'd you do too :hugs: I've always been a slim person though so maybe that is why?

Must be hard choosing wether to find out about the recipient or not, I guess sometimes if it makes it easier for you so you're not "wondering" then that's the right decision for you :)

12 week scan is soooo much better so glad baby was moving around and you got to see his/hers body parts :dance: so happy for you amazing experience :)

12 days until you're married! Come in so quick! I remember when you was planning it and that was a whole back!!! Exciting!!!

* misszoie, plex and charlie hope you're all well?*


----------



## 4magpies

I just think it's a personal choice I don't really think about it myself. 

See ive always struggled with my weight so I guess that's why they're worried. 

Better to have the test and know than not know. 

I've not put that much weight on I've put about 6/7lbs on and I'm 15 weeks today/tomorrow so I think that's pretty good?

xxx


----------



## scerena

Well fx'd you pass the test- and it's not a bad test like some day here in the uk it just tastes sweet I just downed it in one go :)

Yes for sure personal preference!

That is good Hun! I lost weight but when you get further it soon piles on- but I think as longs you control what you eat as in in eat healthy then you will only put healthy weight on- well fx'd! Any weight is a good thing as it probably the baby, placenta and waters mainly my midwife said :)


----------



## Plex

Well im currently sat in a darkened room at work (cant stand the flurescent lights for too long) my feet are bloody freezing and im resisting the urge to eat the last sandwich in my bag. Its only 1.45am and i still have another 6hrs 45 mins left, not that _im_ counting :haha: feel like i wanna :sleep: too which i obviously cant but im BORED!!!!! :dohh:

I got my meds on mon and have sorted and bagged them ready to start :) Only a week left till i get the date to take my northisterone and get the date for my baseline scan :happydance: Just wish i wasnt so damned impatient :wacko:

I still have not been told about my lady yet, am a little disappointed about that, i wanted to know if they had any:cold: too its been nearly three weeks since i asked :( 

Becca - Im excited for you, only 11days till u get married!!!! :happydance: I also cant believe ur 14weeks gone too, where all the time going??? xx

Charlie - Thats a shame about ur lady hun - at least she has some :cold: to use later though :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

15 weeks today plex! Can't believe it. Hoping I start feeling movement soon. My consultant said my placenta is at the back so hoping I feel sooner rather than later? 

Not long till you start now. Wishing time away for you!

Annoying that you still haven't found out!! You're entitled to it after all. 

xx


----------



## Plex

Becca - Yeah i know :( It bugs me as i feel i need to know! Its all waiting in this game lol I had to find out the gender of my lo and i mean HAD to lol The sonographer still wasnt 100% though so we got mainly unisex stuff and only got a couple of boy things like a comforter. 

Only a week left for u till ur big day - any nerves setting in yet? I really hope the weather holds out till then, i'll be thinking of you :) xx

Hows pregnancy going for all u lovely ladies? Im praying for everything to be going nice and smooth :thumbup: :hugs: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex 2 days until you start :happydance: that's great!! I have everything crossed for you xxx

Becca only 7 days until your big day!!!! It's amazing how quick time goes

And scerena almost 33 weeks!!! Your baby is going to be here in no time at all. It's all so exciting!!!.

I've booked my 11 week scan for Thursday I don't know why but I'm so nervous maybe because I feel far too good to believe I'm pregnant!?. It's nerve wracking :s

Xx


----------



## Plex

I think every scan, twinge and general niggle is nerve-wracking when the baby is so very wanted and long awaited :hugs: I was like that when i was pregnant with my lo even towards my due date i was worrying counting kicks etc I went in for monitoring aswell :( the worrying NEVER ends :dohh: I still worry now and hes 2 and a half! xx

I know! 2days till i get the go-ahead to start, ive been thinking and it will prob be next weekend for the northisterone :happydance: i want to join u all soooo badly xxx


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* I know :saywhat: it has gone quite quick the more I think of it :) I'm so scared now thinking of labour though! Going to wash her clothes soon as I will have 5 weeks left after Xmas :)

Gl with your scan Thursday hun- so normal to worry :hugs: when you've been through what we all have its so muchore nerve wracking I think :hugs: 

*plex* I want you to join us soon too!!!! I am crossing everything for you I really am! You deserve this so much!!!
Not long now Hun and you will be breezing through your cycle :)


----------



## charlie00134

So exciting Plex and Becca, the waiting is nearly up for both of you :D

I've got a scan tomorrow morning because of cramping and I'm getting terrified because I have just about *ZERO* pregnancy symptoms. Except for a couple of headaches and some fatigue I could be me on any normal day. I'm so scared it's going to be another MMC :(


----------



## 4magpies

Hope all is ok Charlie. 

To be honest other than tiredness I didn't have any symptoms. I had lots of cramping though from about 6-13 weeks I would say. It's everything stretching and growing. 

Plex do you start today? Good luck!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Scan went a-ok and baby was completely fine :D


----------



## 4magpies

Great news. I have my next one a week Saturday!

Can't wait. Private so should be better quality.


----------



## charlie00134

My next one is a week tomorrow for my dating scan :)


----------



## scerena

*charlie* great news to hear all is well with your baby :)

*4magpies* I had two private scans and they are soooo much better :) they spend more time and show you stuff and the pictures are better quality I found, you don't feel rushed like with nhs ones :)


----------



## charlie00134

Your all making me want to book a private scan now lol. Wonder if Sid will let me get a gender one at 16 weeks, hmmm


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a private one booked for Thursday i can't wait but I'm so scared at the same time. I feel far to good to be pregnant but I think my baby is fine :D


----------



## 4magpies

I'm only having private one because I want peace of mind before we fly on holidays. 

xx


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* will you be finding out baby's gender? Are you having a 4d or normal one??

*misszoie * it's great to hear that you're feeling great! Look forward to hearing about your scan :)


----------



## 4magpies

Just a normal one. We get to have a taster of 4D but I'm not sure if we will as it's a bit freaky early on. Lol! 

Yes will be finding out gender. 

xx


----------



## scerena

Mine is a 4d in my profile pic at 16weeks :) you see everything so clear but I know some people don't like them :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm considering getting a 16 week gender scan at meet your baby in Leeds. Not sure yet.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm thinking of waiting until 18 weeks for a gender scan, I've heard a few times it's been wrong at 16 weeks? I don't know lol. The sooner the better but I would prefer it wait and it be right


----------



## scerena

I had mine at 16 weeks and she's still stayed a girl :) they will tell you how sure they are... The boys are hard to get wrong apparently it's easier to get a girl wrong but I don't know I'm no ultrasound tech that's just what I was told lol! 

*4magpies* how exciting!!! I cannot wait to find out if you're carrying a little girl/boy!!! Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We will just wait until the new year and decide then :)

I can't believe I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and we get to see our baby again our appointment isn't until 5.30 so the day is going to drag!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm feeling movement regularly. So odd!! 

16 weeks today too. So happy.

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yey Becca, movements sound awesome


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* 11 weeks!!! Yay :happydance: can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow :)

*4magpies* wow 16 weeks time has flown!!! How are you feeling??? Movement is the most amazing feeling EVER so happy for you :hugs: soon he/she will be keeping you awake and when you get to my stage they don't have a lot of room so the movements can be kind of painful but I still love every movement as I know she is okay <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww becca movement sounds so amazing. I thought I felt movement :haha: I just had gas wishful thinking lol. 

I'm so nervous about the scan I don't feel like there will be anything wrong but I feel like I've been too lucky, I don't know how common MMC is at this stage but I'm worried about it.


----------



## Plex

Charlie - Im so pleased everything is ok with ur lil bubba :hugs: xx

Scerena - Happy 33 weeks! xx

I called the clinic on tue and my start date has been pushed back until the 2nd jan - dont start the nothisterone till the 21st Dec but im already on cd 41 and dont know if my body can hold off on af till then :( if it cant then ill be pushed back even further. Im feeling pretty down over it all at the moment and just feel like this cycle will never start! 

Im just going to update my tickers now.

Hope u are all ok my lovlies xxx


----------



## charlie00134

That's awful Plex :( did they even justify why they were pushing you back? :hugs:

Zoie from what I understand it's much rarer once a heartbeat has been seen and you had a scan around 8 weeks didn't you? So you should be out of the woods. Good luck today anyway.


----------



## Plex

No they didn't, I feel so down at the moment as well - I'm snapping at everyone :( really hope af holds off till next Sat! I just wish I was working next week as it'd b keeping me busy but I have a quiet week at home- it'll b torture...


----------



## charlie00134

That seems really unfair of them to not even give you a reason :( hope AF stays away long enough :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had a scan at 8 weeks and saw the heartbeat.

Scan today went fantastic baby needed waking up because she was curled up and the sonographer said sucking her thumb awwwww


----------



## Plex

Charlie - I know, made me a bit angry. I thought she may have suggested i start the northisterone this week to take it for 2 weeks instead of one - dont know if that wud ever be an option though? Ive started spotting now so im pretty sure af is on her evil way so i will have to call up 2moro to re-arrange my start date :( 

Are u looking forward to ur dating scan? Its only 5 days left :) xx

Zoie - :happydance: Glad the scan went well today. Soo cute ur lil one was sucking their thumb too :) xx

Becca - Blimey, 2 days left!! I hope everything goes smoothly and you have a fantastic day :hugs: xx

Scerena - Hope ur doing ok hun :) Not spoken to u really for ages, whens ur next mw app/ hows everything going? xx

Nlk - If ur reading this hun, I hope ur feeling back to normal now :hugs: xx

Well af has about got me so looks like it'll b an extra couple of weeks onto my start date, will know more when i call the clinic - i just feel like this cycles never going to start!!!! :grr:


----------



## charlie00134

I'm really excited plus I have booking in today so I'm going to see if I can wrangle extra NHS scans because it's IVF.and I'm on metformin. I'm also getting weaned off my anxiety meds from today which I'm nervous about but it's right I do it. 
I hope the clinic don't push you too much father Plex

Congratulations again on your scan Zoie!


----------



## 4magpies

I doubt you'll get more scans for it being IVF and being on metformin Charlie. 

I got scanned by my consultant at like 14/15 weeks but not every consultant scans. 

I think it was more because of my OHSS and my other problems I got scanned. 

Oh plex that's so annoying. Hang in there. I know it's frustrating. Thinking of you. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* so sorry to hear that your cycle has been longed out :( I hope you're doing okay? I hope they let you take the provera for slightly longer so no more delays :hugs:
I'm good thanks- MW tues- can tell I'm at the end as every 2wks the appts... Feeling achey and can't sleep properly but not long now, thanks for asking :hugs:

*charlie* I agree with 4magpies I would be surprised if you get any extra scans- I've had no extra scans as Ivf where I am is classed as a normal pregnancy but I have heard that it differs place to place... I don't think met can cause harm during pregnancy either?

*misszoie* yay so so happy for you :happydance: glad all was well with your scan and baby is growing away <3

*4magpies* how are you???? I hope you're well Hun??? 2 days how exciting!!!!


----------



## charlie00134

People on my FB group are getting them, maybe it's there age. I see my consultant on the 16th Jan so will ask her. She's my old NHS fertility doctor so will be understanding. I can't believe you get married this week Becca, how exciting!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry your start date got pushed Plex that's awful :( :hugs:

I hope you manage to get extra scans Charlie I wouldn't be able to here unless there were problems that needed investigating quickly.

I saw my midwife today, I'm under community care so won't see a consultant at all or even have to go to hospital for anything other than scans. I'm low risk so got the thumbs up for a home birth :D


----------



## Plex

Well the :witch: got me today, I have to say i feel slightly better for it arriving lol Ive been stressing over the what ifs so at least now i know whats what and my next period will be when i start. I dont feel like im in limbo if u know what i mean?

Im waiting for the clinic to call me back for a revised start date now. I have sat down and worked out that i think i'll be starting the northisterone on the 28th then starting my ivf/ have a baseline scan around the 8th Jan. Feel upset its not sooner but at least im not all hormonal now af is here :thumbup:xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm glad at least now you'll have a plan and you can know you have Christmas to relax.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Glad you feel better Plex, Christmas will fly by and you'll be starting before you know it :hugs: 

Have a nice glass of champagne and enjoy your Christmas xxxx


----------



## Plex

Heya all :hi:


OMG Becca!! - How'd the wedding go?????!!!??? :hugs: Hope u had a FANTASTIC day and are having a lovely honeymoon xxx

Scerena - Howd the mw app go? Happy 34 weeks!! Have u packed ur hospital bag yet? xx

Charlie& Zoie - Gosh where is the time going??? Your both damn near 12weeks already! xx 

Ive spoken to the nurse at the clinic yesterday and i start my northisterone on the 27th with a view to my baseline scan on the 7th Jan - Its worrying to think i may not get enough eggs again and this will be it for ALL our treatment :( Im really hoping to get plenty this time, enough that if it doesnt work i could still do the egg sharing thing again. I hate that its an unknown......


----------



## scerena

*plex* hey Hun :) MW was good today she is still head down, birth plan next time in 2 weeks exciting!!! I have the stuff for the hospital bag but I need to pack it :dohh: also going to wash baby's clothes this week/next week so I can get her bag packed too :)

Great news that you have your date :hugs: Hun I'm sure you will get enough eggs, this has to be your lucky cycle this time as you deserve it so much :hugs:
Although, I do understand all the worries and it must be a constant worry for you but I have a feeling you will do just great this time :hugs:

*4magpies* I hope that you had a lovely wedding day and are enjoying your honeymoon <3

*misszoie* great news :) I'm treated as a normal pregnancy here too IVF I'd treated normally here :) glad you get to have the home birth you want :hugs:

*charlie* fx'd you can get the extra scans that you want :)


----------



## Plex

:dohh: Heres me thinking its wednesday lol Have you already started writing ur birth plan yet? Theres always so much prep to do for baby, u think ur done, then you think of something else lol How u sleeping? I know i was damned uncomfortable towards the end, if it wasnt him kicking me in the ribs or mashing up my internal organs with his wriggling it was not being able to lie flat on my back or on my front - nightmare :wacko:

I dont think ill be able to shake those feelings of not having enough eggies till ive done the cycle lol Cant wait for it to start but am scared it wont work too :( xx


----------



## scerena

Aw Hunni can totally understand that your fears won't end until the end of your cycle :hugs: that's is totally normal and probably more so for you- I totally understand why you will feel that way- BUT I'm crossing everything that you will do well Hun :hugs:

I've thought a little about my birth plan but will put more thought into it more this week and write some notes down :)
SLEEP :saywhat: WHAT IS SLEEP??? I cannot remember the last time I didn't wake up to pee/ swap sides because my hips hurt/ wake up with a back ache.... :grr: I cannot wait to be comfortable in bed again! I feel heavy and achey constantly but all worth it I'm the end :)

Yep I keep forgetting little things but I think that I have all of it now :) just got to put everything together in a few weeks time which is exciting as your know :)


----------



## Plex

:haha: that made me chuckle :) I so remember the no sleep/ getting up to pee thing - i still sometimes get up to pee in the night :dohh: although that urge is a lots less than it was for obvious reasons lol Use lots of cushions - i bought one of those pregnancy pillow, although mine was a v-shape type pillow and was sooo comfy, it had a little wedge thing that came with it to prop ur belly on :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Becca - hope you had an amazing day!

I'm glad you've got your start date now Plex and I hope your clinic have learnt from the last cycle so you get lots of eggies this time.

Scerena - you're nearly down to your last month, wow time seems to be flying for you!

AFM it's my dating and NT scan today, I'm so giddy! Then I'm telling my colleagues today and some more family at the weekend. Big announcement will be Christmas day :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't believe 12 weeks have gone!! 

I have a bladder infection though :( BOOOOO


----------



## charlie00134

I hate bladder infections :(


----------



## scerena

*plex* pregnancy is funny and not so glam near the end :haha: yes I have a pregnancy pillow it does help a bit but my sleep is still rubbish :( but not long :)
Do you have all your drugs ready to go??

*charlie* yep not long now for me how scary haha!!! 12 weeks for you tomorrow that has gone quick too,How was your scan today? Hope all was well??

*misszoie* 12 weeks tomorrow :wohoo: sorry to hear that you have a bladder infection :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

It was great. Baby was doing a headstand when we first went in and the scanner couldn't get them to turn so I had to go out and drink more so they turned. They put me forward one day which is why I'm 12 weeks today rather than tomorrow and NF was 1.4mm so next to nothing.

Got to ring or text my midwife today tho as my nephew has chicken pox and I'm due to see him boxing day, I've never had chicken pox :/


----------



## 4magpies

I would say don't go and see your nephew Boxing Day personally as you run the risk of catching it. 

I'm married girls!! So crazy still trying to get used to calling OH husband. 

Sorry I've been a bit crap keeping up girls. 

Happy 12 weeks Zoie and Charlie!

I'm now 17 weeks and have my scan on Saturday. Can't wait to see baby again!!

Plex I am hoping and praying this cycle works for you. I can understand you not wanting to get your hopes up. You aren't sharing this cycle are you? It's fully yours?

xxx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* oh no I hope that you're immune! My friends little girl had then and I had to double check I was immune luckily I was and I'd had them before! Fx'd you can see him :hugs:

I am glad that your scan went well and baby was being a little fidgeter :haha: mine was all over the place at 12wks too they must be hypo active then! But glad all looks well and baby is happy :)
Soon he/she will have no room to move like that! They grow so quick, now some movements are kind of painful- but they're so worth it :)

*4magpies* your a wife too! How lovely!!! Where are you for your honeymoon? CONGRATULATIONS :) 
Looking forward to heating about your scan :)


----------



## 4magpies

I came back to work yesterday. 

We fly to Egypt on the 30th for 2 weeks in sharm all inclusive at the Marriott resort. Highs of 29 degrees over there at the moment. Can't wait! 

I had some bad sharp pains in the top of my bump last night but think it must've just been growing pains or baby on a nerve or some thing. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

If it was your bump it's probably growing pains you will be probably having a growth spurt :)
I find when baby lays on my back she lays on my nerve there that is sooooo painful :(

Aw okay not long until your honeymoon and your lovely tan :) how exciting!!


----------



## 4magpies

We go for two weeks xx


----------



## charlie00134

If it was just a case of seeing him I wouldn't but we're taking my step-daughter to my in laws so if we don't go she won't see her grandparents for Christmas :(


----------



## 4magpies

At the end of the day if you got chicken pox it would be bad for the baby, the chances of you catching it if you've not had it before are high.

Can't your OH just pop down with her on his own?

I personally wouldn't be risking it.


----------



## charlie00134

Apparently a third party can carry it. I remembered my doctors tested me for immunity a couple of years back, I shall ring them and find out what The results were. If they were negative I'll just have to arrange for the in-laws to pick Amelia up then take her back Home afterwards.


----------



## scerena

Your midwife will also know if you're immune from the first set of bloods she took at the booking in appt- you've had a midwife appt haven't you? Mine checked them results for me


----------



## Plex

heya everyone - how are u all doing? ready for xmas yet? xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: plex yes we are all set here :) we done the present shopping in November so now just waiting...
How are you? Are you all set??? Bet your LO is excited!!!


----------



## Plex

Just about lol - Got to deliver all the presents, took a few over to my friends house this evening before work, think ill take the rest round places on monday. Hopefully dh will take them round sometime over the weekend as im on nights till christmas day :( 

My lb keeps singing jingle bells, its soooooo cute! Hes only 2 and a hlf nearly so his words arent all there yet but he tries :) he also keeps saying things about presents and christmas - im looking forward to it for him. This year we've done him a stocking to open when he wakes up - i just hope im in from work to hear him :) Christmas is going to be a killer after my nights, ill just have to crash either before or after dinner lol 

Im doing good though thanks for asking, excited to start next week!! eeek! cant believe ill be taking the northisterone on fri - really bizzare :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

We haven't done any Christmas shopping at all!!

Going to do a few bits this weekend but we are only getting each other little things and family small things because of the wedding and we go away a week Monday. 

Scan day today! Yay. So excited.


----------



## scerena

*plex* I need to deliver line to all my friends kids etc too :) poor you on nights :( bless you will be so tired! what time do you get in from a night shift???

Aw so cute that he has been trying to sing and getting excited about Xmas bless him <3

Next Friday will be here before you know it and then you will be having EC before you know it too :hugs:

*4magpies* did you find out what gender your baby is??? Hope all went well :hugs:

My guess is a Girl :) I'm probably wrong haha!


----------



## Plex

Becca - how did ur scan go? :happydance: xx

Scerena - I work from 7pm to 7am, sometimes its 9.30pm to 8.30am but this weekend its 7-7 and xmas eve 8-6 so hopefully ill be back in time for him to be waking up :) My job sounds bloomin awful but i work three busy weeks to have a week off which is what keeps me going lol 

These last few days will go quick i think, especially when christmas is done and dusted. :) xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* that's good then at least you get a week off :) aw I hope you're back in time for when your LB wakes up :) what time does he usually get up?
Yes the next few days should fly by :)


----------



## Plex

His usual wake up time is early lol although he's recently been sleeping in till 8am ish. Mostly hes up around 7am though. So it could be a LOT worse. Hes the type of toddler that, no matter what time he goes to bed, will still be up early - when all i wanna do is:sleep:lolol


----------



## 4magpies

It's a girl. Such a lovely surprise. Already been out buying pink. Haha. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Becca!


----------



## scerena

*4magpies* congratulations!!! They do gorgeous baby girl clothes :) I've brought practically the whole of next :haha:
A lot of us IVF ladies have been having girls lately it must be girl season :)
Everyone thought I was having a boy by the way I was carrying irl and still do they're always shocked when I say I'm having a girl :haha:
Enjoy shopping for your princess :)

*plex* awww bless him he sounds like a little cutie I love them at that toddler age :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fantastic news Becca congratulations! Xxx


----------



## Plex

Congratulations Becca!! so pleased for u :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Hi everyone - hope youve all had a wonderful Christmas! xxx

Im stuck at work again and on my own for 12 hrs! oh joys :dohh: Dont want it to be too busy!

I started my northisterone yesterday so things are moving along now:happydance: Ive booked some holiday for when ec/et may be so it feels very real now although i dont think itll hit me fully till my baseline scan and i start injections again. Nothing else going on with me at the moment :) xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* brilliant news it's all a step in the right direction and at least you're on the first step :)

Hope you had a lovely Xmas?

Here is my newest bump pic that I thought I would share with you all :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Plex

Had a great time ta - lay in bed listening to ds unwrapping his stocking prezzies :cloud9: it was really heartwarming :D He got up and was saying father christmas and presents with the odd 'what could it be' here and there when ripping the paper off - so cute! Such a hectic day though so am glad of the peace and quiet. 

How'd ur xmas go? LOVE the xmas pud bump!!! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Glad things are finally moving for you Plex! 

Love the bump scerena x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Amazing bump scerena!! Love it.

Gender scan is booked for the 26th I'll be 17+3 eeeeek so exciting!!!


----------



## scerena

*plex* awww how cute <3 I can't wait to have them memories of my LO :) thanks for the bump compliment :)
Xmas was lovely thanks was with family and got a load of gifts :) 

*charlie* thanks Hun :) how are things going with you???

*misszoie* fab news I cannot wait to find out what you're having :dance: how exciting!!!! That's 2 days before my due date :)
Have you had a guess or a feeling about what gender your baby is???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've got a feeling it's a girl but have days when I think it's a boy lol DH thinks boy. 

I can't believe your due so soon!! It's gone so quickly!! So excited for you!, I can't wait to get there!! You could have your baby girl by time i have my gender scan!! Eeeek


----------



## Plex

Zoie - Exciting ur gender scan isnt that far away at all!!! Its quite an indepth scan too so you get to gaze at ur lo for a good 5-10mins :D Do you have to pay for a scan picture at ur hospital? I had to pay £10 for mine, think i got two though, but still - think its easy money for the hospitals cos everyones gunna want a scan picture! xx


----------



## scerena

*zoie* Aw bless I had no idea nor did oh I kept changing my mind with my guess everyone around me though thought boy but she is for sure a baby girl <3

When I look back time has flown! At times it feels real slow but like you said she COULD be here soon!
I have midwife tomorrow so will find out if she's engaged her head at all fx'd she has!

You will catch up in no time Hun you will be where I am now and be wondering about labour lol!

I'm so excited for your gender scan seriously! 

Is your gender scan a private 4D one or is it your "20wk" scan at the hospital?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Zoie - Exciting ur gender scan isnt that far away at all!!! Its quite an indepth scan too so you get to gaze at ur lo for a good 5-10mins :D Do you have to pay for a scan picture at ur hospital? I had to pay £10 for mine, think i got two though, but still - think its easy money for the hospitals cos everyones gunna want a scan picture! xx

It's a private scan, it's costing £50 and I get 10min appointment with a CD of pictures and 4/5 prints and a quick peak at the baby in 4D I can't wait. Xx



scerena said:


> *zoie* Aw bless I had no idea nor did oh I kept changing my mind with my guess everyone around me though thought boy but she is for sure a baby girl <3
> 
> When I look back time has flown! At times it feels real slow but like you said she COULD be here soon!
> I have midwife tomorrow so will find out if she's engaged her head at all fx'd she has!
> 
> You will catch up in no time Hun you will be where I am now and be wondering about labour lol!
> 
> I'm so excited for your gender scan seriously!
> 
> Is your gender scan a private 4D one or is it your "20wk" scan at the hospital?

Time is flying by if it carries on at this rate I'll be ready to pop in no time :) it's the in the moment kind of waiting but looking back at 13 weeks it's been going so fast!!.

I still haven't had my 12 week NHS scan yet because of the receptionist at the doctors surgery not putting my referral and being 11 weeks before speaking to my midwife. I'm assuming she will sort my 20 week scan at my 16 week midwife appointment.


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* What is your DD??? I know what you mean time does drag as you just can't wait to meet them! I feel since being 30+ weeks time has sloooooooowed down :dohh:

That's very bad that you didn't have a 12wk scan!!! I would get I. Touch with your midwife or the surgery to get your 20wk scan booked as you don't want to miss another because of them!!!
I had the private gender scan it's amazing and you see so much in the 4D :) can't wait to hear all about it :)

I have midwife tomorrow and will find out if she has started to engage a little or not yet!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed she is head down and ready to go! 

My DD is 3rd July hoping for a late June baby :haha: 

I am getting a scan it's just later than expected (2nd Jan) at 14 weeks as soon as I saw my midwife she got it sorted and I had my appointment date with in a week. So I think I'm ok to wait until my 16 week midwife appointment. :)


----------



## scerena

Yeh she was head down last few appts so hope she's stayed and started to engage fx'd :)

Awww you're going to have a summer baby :)

Oh soz lol! Didn't realise you were have the scan but late :dohh: baby brain!!!! I got my 20wk scan appt at the hospital after my 12wk scan from what I remember- so you might get it on the 2nd if it works the same as here :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I love summer and now have even more reason to love it! :D


----------



## scerena

Summer is the best you can do the best parties for your LO in the summer when he/she is bigger :)

I'm a January baby myself and so will my LO be if I don't go overdue, I don't mind though I will still make sure she gets what she wants and she can have parties at places too :)


----------



## charlie00134

My gender scan isn't until 16th Feb, I'm sooo tempted to book a private one in Jan but I'm trying hard to resist because I'd rather have the money in my baby fund.


----------



## scerena

Well baby is 3/5ths palpable so she's right on track with her engaging :) 

Come home to start my baby washing she has TONS! Midwife said to get it done this week as I will be full term next week (37wks) so time to get washing done and get our bags packed incase!

*charlie* totally up to you Hun in regards with the scan... I was just so impatient :haha: the private ones are good as you see baby more clearly but if you think you will need the money then save it :)


----------



## charlie00134

I don't _need_ it, I have it in the baby fund but the more saved the more I have for cute onesies lol


----------



## scerena

Totally up to you then :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm gunna try hold out as long as possible


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm lucky to have all the money saved up that I will need, been super lucky with family gifts too.

Keep a look on groupon and other sites like that you might get an amazing deal. I just missed out on one in my area I think it was £20


----------



## Emilychar

Reading through your posts are so touching and inspirational! 
I am just beginning my egg sharing journey, I have received my AMH levels -38 and have initial consultation and sa. 
Out of interest did any of you use salisbury hospital? Or heard of its reputation? 
I hope and pray I have the same outcome as you. 
X


----------



## charlie00134

Emily - your amh is pretty close to mine (40). Good luck with your treatment. I used a Manchester clinic.

I caved and booked a private scan lol, I'm weak.


----------



## scerena

*Emily* it's all exciting starting up the process :) brilliant amh :) I haven't used Salisbury hospital but I did look up their egg sharing scheme... I used lister... You can always ask the clinic for a copy of their success rates. Sending you tons of luck for your cycle :)

*charlie* you're not weak! It's hard to wait to find out after all we have been through to get where we are!!!
When's your scan date???


----------



## charlie00134

16th Jan I see my consultant in the morning, the go home and book a holiday then drive and find out the gender, I'm completely giddy!


----------



## scerena

Eeeeeeek not long at all!!! Any feelings as to what gender your baby is????


----------



## charlie00134

I keep thinking of them as a she or rather by the name I like but honestly I think that's just because my step-daughter wants a girl so much.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Emily - good luck for when you cycle!! xx

Charlie - Not long till that scan - bet ur so impatient for it to come round :D xx

Im hanging around waiting for the :witch: so i can get my baseline scan :happydance: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* how exciting cannot wait to follow this cycle of yours :) when are you roughly expecting af???


----------



## Emilychar

Thank you, I'm excited seeing all of you get your BFPs!!!! 
Can I ask how long the process from urial consultation to treatment was for you? At the moment I have no timescale so am interested in how long it takes, I have no idea!!!! 
I am determined 2014 will be a good year as lost a twin pregnancy last July and a ruptured ectopic in November :( 
It can only get better hey! 
X


----------



## Plex

Scerena - Im hoping to get af in about 4 days fxd! Cant wait to start again,feels like its been ages! Gosh ur just a couple of days away from ready to drop any day week!!! :happydance: any nerves kicking in yet? xx

Emily - :hugs: Sorry to hear about ur losses hun :hugs: I can only give you a rough idea of timescales =

I was already taking clomid 150mg (did that for 12months) I was hoping that that would work but hey ho :) My consultant had told me that when i wanted to go ahead with the egg share to get my chromosone tests done. 

Jan 15th 2013 - chromosone test. Results came back - March 22nd

22nd April - Consultation re confirming egg sharing 

30th April - Bloods(inc cystic fybrosis)/swabs +scan

21st May - Cystic fybrosis results back

7th June - 1st of 2 compulsory counselling sessions

9th July - 2nd counselling session (at the time i was 17th on the waiting list!!!)

1st August - possible match!!!!

8th August - Nursing info session + paper work and consent forms

1st September - Start northisterone

14th September - start buserelin injections

7th October - baseline scan

8th October - start menopur injections

scans - 15th October, 18th October, 21st October

21st October - trigger

23rd October - egg collection. I donated all the eggs so now this cycles free, well almost lolol

I will add that the process may have been longer but i hounded them for cancellations, literally like EVERYDAY. At least thats what it felt like :haha: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hope everyone else is well here's my lovely baby 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/20140103_233349.jpg


----------



## Plex

Such a clear scan picture :) lovely lil bub - whens ur next scan, will that one be the gender one? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yup next one is in 3 weeks it's my gender scan eeeeekkkkk it's another private one I couldn't wait 7 weeks for my next NHS one lol


----------



## Plex

Dont blame u - 7 weeks is a bloody long wait!! Do u have any ideas as to girl or boy? Im thinking girl :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

Emily - I first inquired around July time and got my BFP late October. It's the genetic testing which takes the longest.


----------



## scerena

*plex* COME ON AF!!! Can't wait for you to start!!! I bet it feels forever for you :hugs: I'm crossing everything for you that 2014 is your year you deserve it :hugs: 
Yes VERY nervous I'd be lying if I said I wasn't :/ it's crazy to think in 3 days baby is full term! Can't wait to see her little face I've waited so long to have my own baby and now the time has finally come... Feels surreal sometimes I scare myself that something can still go wrong :( I'm jus praying I have a healthy baby at the end if it all :hugs:

*Zoie* awwww just look at your gorgeous little baby <3 lovely scan picture Hun :) bet you can't wait fir 3 weeks time to see your baby again and find out the gender so exciting!!!

*Emily* my process was long due to switching clinics but when I swapped I enquired end of February and got my bfp end of May- would have been earlier but my cycle went on a bit longer than expected due to high levels of estrogen during cycle which I had to hang on a bit longer for EC :)
Most places aren't too long, but depends on what recipients they have to match you with waiting on their list and if the recipient accepts you... Then they've got to match your cycles etc :) My first clinic had no matches for me but the second clinic where I done the IVF did :)


----------



## Emilychar

Thank you so much for your response ladies, I appreciate you sharing with me as it must seem like a distant memory now. It is so amazing to see you baby scans and know it is a result of egg sharing. 
Salisbury hospital seemed to say the biggest criteria is amh and the criteria on the website. Is genetic testing to match you or screen you?
X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Dont blame u - 7 weeks is a bloody long wait!! Do u have any ideas as to girl or boy? Im thinking girl :) xx

I really think it's a girl! Ever since the 11 week scan I've been convinced it's a girl. Everyone online I've shown my pictures to have said Girl no one has said boy yet lol. DH still thinks it's a boy. :haha:



scerena said:


> *plex* COME ON AF!!! Can't wait for you to start!!! I bet it feels forever for you :hugs: I'm crossing everything for you that 2014 is your year you deserve it :hugs:
> Yes VERY nervous I'd be lying if I said I wasn't :/ it's crazy to think in 3 days baby is full term! Can't wait to see her little face I've waited so long to have my own baby and now the time has finally come... Feels surreal sometimes I scare myself that something can still go wrong :( I'm jus praying I have a healthy baby at the end if it all :hugs:
> 
> *Zoie* awwww just look at your gorgeous little baby <3 lovely scan picture Hun :) bet you can't wait fir 3 weeks time to see your baby again and find out the gender so exciting!!!
> 
> *Emily* my process was long due to switching clinics but when I swapped I enquired end of February and got my bfp end of May- would have been earlier but my cycle went on a bit longer than expected due to high levels of estrogen during cycle which I had to hang on a bit longer for EC :)
> Most places aren't too long, but depends on what recipients they have to match you with waiting on their list and if the recipient accepts you... Then they've got to match your cycles etc :) My first clinic had no matches for me but the second clinic where I done the IVF did :)

3 weeks still feels like a long time to see my baby again but it will come round fast I know :) I'm so excited to find out and start shopping! Xx


----------



## scerena

*zoie* shopping is the best part- you can't help yourself and will end up with tons of clothes I bet!- I certainly have!!!

3 weeks will be right near my due date!!!

I wonder if baby is a girl.... Eeeeek exciting!!! 

*Emily* yes you will need genetic testing and some results can take up to 6 weeks to come back- have you an appt for that yet??? It's to screen and match you. The amh gives them an idea as to wether you will produce enough eggs and with yours you for sure have the potential too :)
Fx'd things go quickly from here for you :)


----------



## Emilychar

How exciting that you are all nearing your due dates/gender scans! 
2014 is bitter sweet for me as u was pregnant with twins that I miscarried that were due 24th fen and had an ectopic pregnancy in November that was due July. So I'm hoping the timing will fall in between the two dates so that there is some happiness this year for me and DH. 
All I've had so far is my amh levels and FSH levels tested. We have an app with the consultant on Monday 20tg for DH's SA, pelvic ultrasound and initial consultation. I expect they will take bloods then for genetic testing. I don't ovulate by myself at all so cycles range from 46-90 days! Hoping we don't have to wait until the start of a cycle! They said my chances are good as I respond well to drugs and my eggs are good quality, the problem we have now is DH has 2% morphology and I have one tube on the side I have never ovulated from. Also going through the infertility journey I really want to help someone worse off than me. 
Did any of you find out if your recipients were successful? 
Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Emily - I don't ovulate on my own so they started my cycle with Norethisterone. At my consultation they took the screening blood tests at the same time as doing the rest.
If they do your results could be back late February so you should be inbetween both the sore reminders.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just a message to say I hope you're all ok. Away on honeymoon.

Lovely scan picture zoie. 

I've attached a cool picture from my last scan. It's pretty cool cause you can really see her face. 

Also nearly decided on a name Arabella Faith or Arabella Hope. 

xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hope you're having a lovely honeymoon Becca


----------



## 4magpies

Fantastic time thanks Charlie. Attached the pic I forgot!!

It always at least 25 degrees and going snorkelling on the national park reefs tomorrow. Can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







2781106ATz.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## scerena

*4magoies* so lovely to hear that you're enjoying your honeymoon :) weather sounds lovely <3

Lovely scan pic & Cute name choice too :)

*Emily* I too had to take progesterone as I never ovulate on my own with long cycles... They may get you started on that whilst waiting for your results or after... 
I too had one tube, had it unblocked (via operation) but not sure if it blocked up again or not as didn't get pregnant still... My oh also has low morph but that's what ICSI is for and well worth it as I was debating doing ICSI instead of standard IVF and so glad we chose to use ICSI as my baby girl is due end of the month :)
Fx'd that your cycle falls inbetween your losses so you and your oh have something to look forward to :hugs:


----------



## Emilychar

That would be amazing if it fell between the two dates and was successful. I never want to take clomid again, it doesn't hold happy memories. Sorry to jump in on your thread, there's not much information around about egg sharing and struggling to find anyone starting their journey so it's nice to talk to people that have been through it and to have success. 
It's an incredible thing to do in my eyes 
X


----------



## scerena

Don't be silly you're more than welcome on the thread :flower: we were all in your position at one point so we are here to help in anyway we can :)

Ask away :)


----------



## Plex

My pc's still broken so am sendin this message off my phone -

Hope ur all doin well :) 

Just wanted to give a quick update. I'm going in for my baseline scan 2moro at 9am so will update again 2moro Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for baseline scan! Getting things moving! :D


----------



## scerena

I'm full term :wohoo: time to labour watch even though I will probably go past my due date!!!
3 weeks until my due date :)

*plex* that is fab news :dance: hope all is fine and you can get started tomorrow :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Woohoo!!! Happy full term!! Time to get eating the pineapple and not curries!! :D


----------



## scerena

*miss zoie* thanks Hun :) I HATE pineapple but I might just try the juice (I drank that after transfer) doubt it will help with labour though as got to be the core or something hasn't it? :dohh: and yes spicy food as of next week- it's my bday Sunday so I think I will try all the remedies afterwards :)

*plex* hope you get to start today :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*plex* how did today go??? Hope all is well???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I do believe it is core you have to eat lol not much good of your not a pineapple fan :haha: 

Gender scan in 18 days! :D


----------



## charlie00134

Happy full term hun, hopefully she won't keep you waiting too long

Hope it went well Plex


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* yeh doesn't help that I don't like pineapple lol! I might just have to grin and bare it even though I don't like it lol! But no harm in trying the old wives takes :haha:

18 days how exciting :happydance:

*charlie* thank you, I giro she comes on or before her due date but I bet that she will come after that is my luck!!! I just hope I don't have to be induced!!! Time will tell!

Hope you're well? How are you?


----------



## charlie00134

I'm great, apart from cramping and constant hunger I'd never even know I was pregnant. Less than 6 months until my DD.


----------



## Plex

Thanks girls :) AF came on tuesday thank god! Went in for my scan on wednesday and took my first shot of 225 menopur at 6.30pm tonight :happydance: I have three more scans booked in for the 13th, 15th and the 17th and i start cetrotide (think thats what its called) on monday :) 

Hope u are all ok xx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* that's brilliant that you feel so normal!!! You're very lucky!! 6 months eeeeeeek!!!! :dance:

*plex* so thrilled for you that you have started he menopur :wohoo: I'm excited to hear about all your scans!!! Sending you tons of :dust: for this cycle :happydance:


----------



## Plex

Scerena - :happydance: Congrats on being term!!! WHERE HAS THE TIME GONE???? lol Im just sooo pleased for you :hugs: I just cant wait for the pictures of ur lil princess xx

Thank you sooo much - i really want it to work this time, ill keep u updated on my scans too xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* awww bless thanks Hun I will for sure share pictures you've been there with me Pratically since the start of the egg sharing when we were getting tests done etc :hugs:
Crazy being full term although I'm starting to scare myself now with the thought of labour!!!

Yes make sure you update all the time please as I'll be stalking for info :)


----------



## charlie00134

Plex are you on a different dose this time around?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for starting Plex I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Plex

:) thanks u girls are all awesome - think I'd go crazy without u all Xx 

I'm starting on 225 of menopur - was on 150 for the most part last time. Feel bloated already so am hoping that's a good sign :) also I'm on short protocol this time too - can't believe that in a couple of weeks I cud b pupo!!!!!!! :happydance: XxxxX


----------



## Plex

Serena - Labour is scary but believe me when I say that trying to keep relaxed and focusing on ur breathing is everything - I was really scared! Even though it feels like an age when ur contracting once u've had ur lil girl u would do it all over again in a heartbeat :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh fc that's the magic dose for you Plex!

After my scan on Thursday were going to IKEA for some nursery bits which is all fairly standard but I.just realised that right next door to IKEA is a big toys r us and that means a big babies r us. I wonder what hubbys going to think about that lol


----------



## Plex

I got my lb's cot bed set from there - it was the I love my bear dark wood one, lovely :) I LOVE baby shopping! Try nit to spend too much Charlie. Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Charlie is right Plex 225 is the magic number :D I was on 225 GonalF for 8 days and got 15 eggos. So pleased for you to starting your cycle :happydance: 

I really want to go look around ikea too!!! I don't drive and our ikea is on the side of the motorway or something :haha: I've already picked the crib set I'm getting it's from mother care but I want to look at all the other pretty room accessories they do. Do they sell high chairs too?? I want a wooden one!.


----------



## charlie00134

IKEA deliver some items now and I know in the one in Leeds you can go by bus, pick out what you want and pay for home delivery. 
We're going for drawers, a laundry basket, under cot storage and wall storage. All stuff that could wait but I'm too impatient.


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls :) it's my birthday tomorrow so going out for food tonight with oh which I'm looking forward too :)
We are all set for baby now, got the midwife coming round on Tuesday- I'm looking forward to seeing if baby is engaged anymore or not :)

*plex* thanks Hun :hugs: thanks for the tip on the breathing!!! 

I hope that dose is just what you need, I ended up on 225 also! Can't wait to hear about your scan :)

*charlie* exciting times doing the baby shopping I bet you spend far more than you're meant to its so easily done :haha:

*misszoie* how's things going with you Hun? Hope you're well???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm good :) nausea has settled down a bit today I'm hoping it's the start of it going completely.

I'm starting to get a real bump too!! I'm really happy DH stopped me earlier and said let me take a picture because my belly has popped :haha:


----------



## Plex

Zoie- hopefully the nausea will b gone asap as its horrible :hugs: lucky uve got a bump picture - I only thought to take one at 36week's lol. Looking back now I was massive and he was only 6lb 9.5oz :)


----------



## Plex

Disappointed doesn't quite cover how I feel after my scan :( only 2 follicles medium sized and a hand ful of smaller ones - exactly the same as last time... I could cry right now. I go back In on wed am. looks like this will b our last and only shot with ivf, it will b a miracle if I get 6 eggs :( I know it only takes one but I've lost all my hope now, so upset :(


----------



## scerena

Awww Hun :hugs: I'm sure I was a slow responder I think I only had one lead follicle from what I remember and then they upped the dose and a few more caught up- are they going to up your dose?


----------



## 4magpies

I'm sorry plex. I was a slow responder to start. Are they upping your dose? Please just remember it only takes one xxxx


----------



## scerena

How did you get on today *plex*?


----------



## Plex

I still have a low number or follicles but it's not too bad. I have 4 lead follicle and 2 small ones. The nurse I had today was less dismissive and she spoke to my consultant who agreed to up my dose. I go back in on Fri so will update then :) a bit upset tho that the nurse was suggesting I have a DOR feel a bit crappy about that. Can u have a diminished reserve of eggs with pcos? Didn't think that was possible?? Will now have to Google Damn it xxx


----------



## 4magpies

You've got me stumped on that one! I guess it's possible. What was your AMH again? It should be low if you have DOR! You could just be a slow responder. I was considering my AMH is 52!!

xxx


----------



## scerena

Hun at least you have 4 lead follicles and not just one :hugs: I hope the upped dose dose the trick as it done the trick for me once they upped it I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

I have no idea about the DOR? Hopefully that has not happened!!!

* to everyone else *


----------



## charlie00134

Hi ladies! 
Hope the increased dose gets all the other eggies racing to catch up Plex!!! Can't help on the DOR front though, sorry.

I had a private 16 week scan yesterday and got to see a bit more on the screen at last. So much bigger than my last scan and I suspect they may have grown an extra day or two than they were due to lol.
I discovered 2 things at the scan; I have an anterior placenta and she's a she :) x x


----------



## scerena

*charlie* :wohoo: a baby girl :happydance: a little mini you!!! I'm so excited about having a girl :) did you go and buy any girly stuff yet??? Glad all was well with the scan :)


----------



## 4magpies

Ahh congrats Charlie. Another girl. Welcome to team pink!!! 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I can't find any girl stuff I like because I hate pastel pink :( I've looked at sainsburys and online and I'm not happy with anything except a few primark bits


----------



## 4magpies

Charlie I hate pink too, try gap, h&m and Matalan. 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I've looked at matalan online but I wasn't very impressed if I'm honest. I do need to go inshore though to have a proper look.


----------



## scerena

Next do like reds and other colours, I personally got some pink stuff... Sainsburys I got some purple and green sort of colour girlie baby grows from but that was a while ago... H&M are real good too...


----------



## Plex

OMG Congratulations on the lil princess ur carrying Charlie!! :happydance:xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya thought id update on my progress and do all my scans together :)

1st scan - 2 lead follicles + 4-5 small ones
2nd scan - 4 lead follicles + 2 small ones
3rd scan (today) - still 4 lead ones still which measure 20mm, 15mm, 14mm, 13mm, and 2 medium ones that measure 11mm and 9mm. No little follicles though 6 is IT.

Im booked in for another scan on mon at 12.15 my doseage was upped on wed to 300iu so im hoping that encourages a few more to grow lolol 

How are you all doing - hope all is well?xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* you've had a lot of progress and 6 is still good as this cycle is all yours :) I'm glad that you've made progress Hun when's your estimated EC??


----------



## Plex

Theyre thinking EC on wed! Im really hoping more grow over the weekend though - If i get less than 6 eggs i wont be able to share again so it will be very final if you know what i mean. 

Ive had quite an expensive day today. I needed more meds - 8menopur plus one cetrotide.......grand total of £155!! thats TWO days of menopur for me and ONE extra cetrotide injection i will add (ouch!) Also i paid for the embryoscope monitoring which was £360! I hope all this outlay is worth it and we get tons of eggies and our BFP at the end of it all! 

How you getting on hun? Any signs of your lil princess making an appearance yet? Have you chosen a name for her yet? xx


----------



## scerena

Aw bless you I really hope you get 6 or more so that if you want to share again you can :hugs:

Ouch expensive Hun :hugs: bless you :hugs: 

Fx'd for Monday and that you can have EC on weds :hugs:

I'm okay, princess hasn't made any signs of coming yet, just the odd backache etc but nothing major... Think she's comfortable... I've managed to DTD after ages lol and bouncing on my ball and pineapple juice (midwife recommended) but think she's cosy haha!


----------



## Plex

Its a strange feeling i think, you want baby out for cuddles kisses and to dote on them etc but theres something so special when theyre still inside kicking and all yours which i was never ready to give up :D xx


----------



## Plex

Ooo thanks :D im eating - eggs (yuck) drinking milk (yuck) eating nuts (double yuck) and downing pineapple juice (YUCK!!) hopefully it'll all do something fxd :D xx


----------



## scerena

Yeh it's so weird!!! I really want her out though think I want to see what she looks like, hug her and feels like I've been pregnant for ages!!! But I'm sure I will miss pregnancy as everyone says they do :(

Sounds like you're doing all you can with the protein side of things so fx'd tightly for you!!!


----------



## Plex

Have to say i was relieved when my lb was finally born, i remember being soooo uncomfortable and irritable lol I still miss his little kicks tho :) Yunno we also didnt name him till the monday - he was born on the saturday lol xx


----------



## scerena

I know the uncomfortable and irritable feelings oh so well :dohh: sucks!!!

We have a name and secretly have for months and months now- will see if she suits it when she is born :) 

Cannot believe your LB is 2 and a half! Time flies by doesn't it! Hope he is doing well?


----------



## Plex

I'd always loved the name Tristan but when I saw him I thought it didn't suit him :( I remember having a bath after I'd had him wondering what to call him lol 

my hubby wants, if we have a girl in the future, to call her Emily but I know people with that name - I lean more towards names that I don't associate other people with which is hard when u know a lot of people lol 

How's ur step daughter doing ( sorry if it's step son lol can't remember:dohh:) are they getting excited? Xx


----------



## scerena

My water broke at 2.50!!! Contractions all over the place though...

Tristan is my partners little boys name :) I have a step daughter and step son, step daughter is very excited as baby is a girl :)


----------



## kariemo

I know the uncomfortable and irritable feelings


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay!! 

Come on regular contractions!!!! Woooohooooo


----------



## Plex

:happydance: xxx I'm willing ur contractions to regulate! Here's to a smooth Labour and delivery!!! :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

I hope you have an easy labour, come on baby!!!!

I've been shopping today and bought baby some clothes, just got some bright coloured vests and a few sleepsuits, not too girly and the vest ones I'm going to do transfers on as I can make my own.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ooo I Hope you have your little girl in your arms by now!! :D


----------



## Plex

Had my EC today and they only got 3 eggs :( am in a lot of pain and feeling really upset that they didn't get more. Just have everything crossed now that they fertilize. We will have ET on Fri which is the only thing I'm happy about- send me lots of luck as I'm in desperate need of it xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Plex I wish you every luck in the world that one of those eggs is your baby-to-be!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Thinking of you plex. Hope they all fertilise. 

Be praying for you.

Please remember I only had 4 fertilise xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive hugs Plex :hugs:

Also remember I only got 2 fertilised (Out of 7 mature eggs)

Don't give up hope :D I hope all three fertilise!. How many are you hoping to transfer?.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Has anyone heard anything from Scerena?, I hope everything went well for her!.


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies my baby girl came on Saturday evening not the easiest of labours!! I wrote about it in my journal if you want to read- the journal link is in my siggy...
Main thing is she is here and well :)

*plex* hope them eggs fertilise I'm keeping you in my prayers!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats scerena. Will pop over now xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations hun! :Do

Plex I hope the fertilisation call tells you they've all fertilised. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Plex

just wanted to do a quick update - all 3 eggs were mature and top quality but only 2 fertilized. Im happy with 2! :happydance: I go in 2moro at 11 for the transfer :) i feel so much more relieved now, even though the real waiting has now started lol 

Thank you all for you kind wishes - looks like theyve really helped :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## scerena

So glad for you plex! Cannot wait for you to be PUPO!!! :wohoo:

Thank you for the congratulations ladies I will try get on when I can life is very hectic right now :)
She is amazing and I cannot wait for you to all have your babies in your arms <3


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun! I cant stop smiling :D lol feel sooo so much better now, but wont be relaxed till i have them back. Hope they make it to tomorrow and stick now [-o&lt;


----------



## Plex

Hows life with ur lil one going? I remember the lack of sleep being the worst part :hugs: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

That's a great fert rate. It only takes one and you have two!! Woooo. So happy xxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Are they putting both back then Plex?


----------



## Plex

I hope so! FXD :D theyve not said that but i think they only enforce a SET when the embryo is a blast. Ill soon know 2moro :happydance: xx

Thanks Becca - the embryologist said the same xx


----------



## 4magpies

I think with 2 3 days I would push to have both back. 

xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* it's brilliant that you have two :) I'd be excited too! Yes life is good but very tiring but she's sooooo worth it <3


----------



## charlie00134

My fingers are seriously crossed for you Plex. Can't wait to hear all about your BFP!!!

I bet it is Scerena, it must be amazing to finally have your little girl


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats Scerena!!! Wonderful to hear she made it into the world safe and sound!!

Also congrats Plex for the 2 fertilising!!!! Who knows that might be your twins there :D I'll be awaiting your BFP I hope to see some pee sticks too :haha:

I miss POAS I had the urge to pee on one last week but talked my self out of it lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

And Charlie, We now have onions!! Happy 17 weeks


----------



## Plex

Thanks! Ive not uploaded a picture to here yet so dont know how lol hopefully its easy! xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hope transfer goes smoothly today. 

Ask them if you can take picture of embies!!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: wanted to update you guys 

Went in and had a successful transfer of one embie (bit disappointed but they'd decided for me) It was a grade 2+ (1 being the best and 5 the worst) 

Im now resing up, pottering about a bit but not too much. I test on the 7th Feb and it feels like soo far away! I did still have 2 embies the second one was graded a 2 and they are trying to take it to blast - this is my chance, i just hope it works and we get a frostie. Or one or the other at least! We could afford a fet but not another ivf (we could in a few years but im not getting any younger- 34 this year) 

Can i compare tww symptoms with how you guys were in yours?? Im feeling like my uterus is full/achey im dizzy when i stand and a bit light headed. I know it super early but in a way i find symptom spotting fun! xx


----------



## Plex

Oh yeah - ill find out about my other embie next week - by LETTER......not happy about that but at least theyll let me know. Also they REFUSED to give me a picture of the embie they transfered which annoyed me but im trying not to think about that. PMA all the way!! :happydance: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

PMA all the way to a BFP!!

Sucks they made the choice for you about only having one embie put back. I don't think I'd be to happy about a letter update for embryo progression!, could you just ring them instead?.

I hope you get you BFP and a frostie!. What LP support are you on? Xx


----------



## Plex

I know im still pretty peed off about it. I cant be bothered to call them, by the time i get a reply ill probably get a letter lol. Im taking cyclogest twice a day but its making my belly super crampy and gassy :blush: i hope thats a good sign lol

How did your gender scan go? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

2 hours 30mins to wait now :D


----------



## Plex

:happydance: Exciting!! What you thinking? Im thinking girl, it seems to be a running theme on this thread lol xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel girl, DH thinks Boy lol all my friends think girl family all think boy :haha:


----------



## Plex

Im impatient to hear the news!!! Is it a 3d scan ur having too? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Oooh good luck Plex! I really hope this is your BFP. 

Good luck Zoie, let us know :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Breaking the trend of this thread HE is most definitely a BOY :D

Yes I had the 4D scan, his face was in my placenta though so we couldn't get a great shot


----------



## Plex

Omg!!!! Congratulations hun :happydance: he or she it doesnt matter u can now get some lil gender specific baby clothes!!! Thats the best bit! Are you telling all your family/ friends the sex too or keeping it a secret? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Telling Everyone haha


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations on a boy Zoie!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you :D


----------



## 4magpies

Plex I got my letter about my 2 remaining embryos and I'm glad it worked like that as they didn't make to to freeze so I would've been worried the whole 2WW if I had known that sooner so I like the letter bit personally. 

Woooo for being pupo!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats on the boy Zoie!! xx


----------



## scerena

Congrats on expecting a baby boy *misszoie* :happydance: enjoy shopping :happydance:

*plex* how are you feeling???? I drank pineapple juice after transfer don't know if it helped lol

*4magpies & charlie* hope you're both doing well?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He already has more clothes than my husband :haha:

How are you and your baby girl? X


----------



## scerena

:haha: trust me he will need more clothes than your husband with the amount of clothes changes you will do in one day :)

I'm doing good thanks, she's napping at the moment, VERY VERY tired though- much more tiring than I thought it would be, all worth it though :) 

Can't wait for you all to have your babies in your arms after all we all went through it is amazing <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's my justification lol, can't wait to get his bedroom furniture so I can get washing and hanging things up.

It's wonderful we have our miracles thanks to IVF if it was never invented/discovered/developed we wouldn't be having our boy!, I'm so grateful for him. X


----------



## charlie00134

Best £s I've ever spent!


----------



## Emilychar

Hiya, sorry to gategrash again, I have been reading all your wonderful news regularly. 
I had my initial consultation and have counselling next Wednesday. I assume they will do the blood tests then for cf, hep etc. 
at this point what could stop me from being accepted to egg share?
I had a scan at my app and had 14 follicles one side and 27 the other - so officially have PCOS but they believe this will mean I will respond well. Here's hoping! 

Congratulations to all for the exciting news and journeys and fx plex 
Emily


----------



## charlie00134

If you go into counselling and really cant cope at all with the idea of having a genetic child somewhere out there or if you are a carrier of certain things or have something like hepatitis or hiv. I think.that's about it hun x


----------



## Emilychar

thank you for replying :) Fingers crossed they let us go ahead, I have no problems with sharing my eggs with someone less fortunate. DH most recent sa came back rather bad, so it looks like ICSI for us aswel.
xx


----------



## charlie00134

I found the wait for the test results the worst :( I hope it flies for you x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My son Leo Matthew was born on the 1st feb at 12.49pm after two days of on off labor his tiny perfect little body couldn't take it any longer. He is the most beautiful little boy I've ever seen I held him in my arms and said goodbye to my world. 

Now instead of painting his room I'm planning his funeral.

Be thankful everyday for what you have I would give my life for just one more day with Leo.


----------



## charlie00134

I'm so so sorry to hear this Zoie. Since condolences to you and your Mr. I hope you can support each other through this x x


----------



## Plex

Zoie- :cry: I wish I had some words of comfort to help ease your pain :hugs: I am so very very sorry for your loss :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you both during this awful time :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## scerena

Zoie I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: I have no words I cannot even begin to imagine what you and your oh are going through :hugs: I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Hun :hugs: 
Thinking of you both :hug:


----------



## Plex

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=228544 I cant upload a picture of my test but if you follow this link you can have a look. Please PLEASE tell me what you think - i have SERIOUS line eye :dohh: xxx


----------



## scerena

Looks like my test!!!! I see a line and it's pink!! Have you got a digital to try???? Superdrug tests are also good :hugs:


----------



## Plex

I've got a couple of Sainsburys digital one's which I'll use thur and Fri am I really wanted cb digital but it was all that hubby could get. I've been spotting yesterday and today so hoping that line gets darker! I don't know the sensitivity of the Sainsbury digital tho. If it were sensitive then I'd use it 2moro I'm just scared of a neg Xxx


----------



## scerena

I used sainsburys blue dye test early and they have me a good line, not sure on the sensitivity if their digitals?

Are they the one step brand you used? If so my line darkened quite good on them and I good better lines in the evening or second urine of the day my FMU was rubbish!

I'm crossing everything for you :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Oh Zoie I am so sorry. Thinking of you and your husband.





Plex: I see it!! Definite obvious line to me!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I can't look at it because my stupid phone won't load! My first tests were super faint but I got a nice strong lime on a FRER if that helps x x x


----------



## Plex

Well, i thought sod it ill test with my digital at about 10am and this was the result - https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=228964 think im still in shock, im now off to do a pregnancy ticker :dohh: xxx


----------



## scerena

OMG CONGRATULATIONS *plex* I've been stalking for your update!!! :wohoo: super thrilled for you :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Congratulations lovely. It's so nice to see success on this thread. Enjoy!!

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Yey Plex!!! I'm so happy for you :D


----------



## Plex

Unfortunately it looks like I've had a chemical preg, gutted beyond words - getting some more tests today but I'm not very hopeful :( xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh plex. That is so unfair. Why do you think that? Are you getting negatives now?! 

xxx


----------



## Plex

Tested again this morning and it said not pregnant inside the test the test line looked darker - really confused! Been trawling the shops to get some more hpt but literally EVERYWHERE is sold out - I kid u not. Managed to get a couple asda line tests so am just holding my wee to go test. Life's so shit sometimes :( xx


----------



## Plex

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images77810

Thats the line to my not pregnant digital :(

Just took a line test and the test line is quite light but there. Honestly think its a chemical - really not looking forward to going to the clinic 2moro for the test :nope: :cry: xx


----------



## 4magpies

Digitals are so hit and miss and not very sensitive at all. If you've got a line I wouldn't give up hope. My clinic tell you not to use digitals even on OTD! xxx


----------



## Plex

I have had a chemical, BUT I HAVE 1 FROSTIE!!!!! Im still in shock Although its bad news about the :bfn: i have something to look forward to and thats made me feel happier Im just about to dash out again, need to get myself a treat of some sort lol will be online again later xxx


----------



## scerena

So sorry plex :hugs:
Have they done a blood test or are your tests negative now? :hugs:

Great news about the frostie though :) for sure something to look forward too :)


----------



## Plex

They only did a dip stick test which had a super faint line but an almost not there squinter shadow type thing if u know what i mean? I cried when they told me even though i already knew, it kinda makes it more real i think? The nurse told me to make an app with the failed cycle team or something of that description but i really couldnt even say those words - she went to speak to the receptionist for me and then the receptionist came in to make the app with me (i was in a side room) which was nice of them. Ive literally just got back and am finishing a maccy d's - my little treat to myself :Dxx


----------



## Plex

Oh yeah, that appointments on the 16th April so am looking forward to it :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

Oh I really hope either they're wrong or they can get it right with your frostie! x x :hug:


----------



## Emilychar

Hiya,
Plex sorry to hear about your CP but great news about your frostie! 
When do you think you will do the FET? If my bloods come back ok I will be starting May time I think. 
I'm so so nervous about the cf and chromosome tests :/ I'm so used to bad news over the phone I just expect it now! 10 days down : 32- 46 left to wait :( 
How long did it take for any if yours to come back? This has to be the worst bit as everything depends on these results!! I know there is 1 in 29 chance of being a cf carrier and less of having a chromosome abnormality. But it would be just my luck!
The counselling session was weird. She was just chatting about our families and lifestyle more than anything. And finished with asking DH how he would feel if in 18 years someone knocked on our door asking questions and he said 'invite them in for a cuppa' made me chuckle! 
X


----------



## Plex

:hi: all 

Wanted to pop by to see how u were all getting on :D

Emily - Im now just waiting around for my failed cycle clinic appointment, im due to go in on the 16th April but i phoned up yesterday and got my name on the waiting list for any cancellation appointments so hopefully itll be in sooner than april!

I really hope u dont have to wait too long for your results, if i remember correctly mine were back a week or so earlier than i thought which was a bonus :)

My counselling session was a bit odd too, we had to have two aswell which was a annoying lol 

I agree the waiting is the hardest part of the whole process, unfortunately the waiting doesnt stop EVER :dohh: Although the length of time waiting is drastically reduced it feels longer as you just wanna start asap when you know you can go ahead. xx


Im not up to much, feeling exceptionally broody at the moment and cursing my damn body for not working as it should :( I would love an oops pregnancy but know that will never happen. Suppose ill just have to wait till my appointment then lol :D


----------



## bettybee1

Hey plex ? What I don't understand if you ovulate on meds why aren't your preg ? 

Does hubby have normal sperm ? Are your tubes open ? Have you has lap& dye x


----------



## charlie00134

My results took about 5.5 weeks I think. 

I'm over the moon this week, had our 20 week scan and appointment. Not only is everything going great I'm also getting 3 additional growth scans and a meeting with the anaesthetist (I'm worried about epidural so they're going to explain it all). I then find out today that whilst we're in Malta in 2 weeks time were also getting a new bathroom fitted by the landlady :D


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I hope that you're well???

*emily* sounds as if the ladies have all given you great advice :) my results were also kind of quick I think from what I remember :)

*plex* I am wishing you would have an oooops pregnancy!!! Ahhh we are all still here for you and I hope that your appt hurries around soon :hugs:

*charlie* brilliant news about all the scans :) glad all was normal also at your 20wk scan!!!


----------



## Plex

bettybee1 said:


> Hey plex ? What I don't understand if you ovulate on meds why aren't your preg ?
> 
> Does hubby have normal sperm ? Are your tubes open ? Have you has lap& dye x

Hubbies s/a was great, my tubes are open with no scarring etc. I had a HyCoSy in april 2012 and it was clear. 

Really don't know :shrug: I got pregnant on my first cycle of Clomid in 2010 which resulted in my son. 
- the nurse said she thought I had a dor aswell as pcos - guess I'll find out more at my app. It's a bit depressing the more I think about it :dohh: I am so very grateful to have my son :) 

How r u getting on hun? Xx


----------



## bettybee1

They would off let you egg share though if your amh was low or your fsh was high ? 

It's so frustrating Hun !!! I really hope your frostie give you your forever baby !!!! Xxxx

Am good thanks :) abit concerned as my hubby has been givjng a posting for September too Cyprus for 9months and baby will only b 2 months :( so lookalike he will be missing 1st year of his life just like he did with Lillah as he went too afghan 3 days after she was born ! :( so fed up ! About that nothing's ever easy eh !!! X


----------



## Plex

Charlie - :happydance: sounds like a great scan hun :) why are u having the additional growth scans - if u don't mind me asking? It's great that they're listening to you with your worries about the epidural the consultation would put ur mind at ease :) xx

Serena - I'm wishing for that special ooops! Lol I can't believe that shanaya's a month old already! How u getting on? Xx


----------



## Plex

I saw they did test my fsh but not my amh. I was told that my fsh was in the normal range tho? I'm hoping the same about my frostie :) I keep telling myself that it only takes one! My consultant did say that people with pcos can be resistant to some of the stimulating drugs so I guess I'm one of them - lucky me lol :) 

Gosh Betty, I'd be really upset about my hubby going away for a couple of days let alone 9 month's - is he gutted? He doesn't get any choice in it all poor thing. Do u have plenty of support around u from family and friends tho?:hugs: Xx


----------



## scerena

The month has gone fast plex but at the same time feels she's been here forever :)
She's lovely though! She's starting to make noises too bless her <3 I'm a very tired mummy though!

How is your son???


----------



## bettybee1

You got a good few eggs though didn't you ? 

On my last 2 cycles I had started off on 225 and nothing happend then put me on 350 and bang after a few days they had too stop me as I had so many collected 16eggs and had a hell of a lot more follies 

What doses were you on? 

He doesn't get a say really no ! He was supposed too extending his posting in Catterick till next summer when his battalion come back from Cyprus but his battalion have sent his order early so he can't put his extension in gutted and it doesn't make sense as he is settled where he is and his battalion will be back july15 and there till 2017 ! 

He big RCMo (main man) has phoned them and emailed then asking if they can keep him in Catterick so it's a waiting game ! But I highly doughy he wil be able too :/ 

Luke is gutted ! He just keeps saying he's gonna go AWOL ! Just not fair ! 
My mums a head teacher and my dad nurse manger don't have contact with his family so it's all down too me for everything can't ask anyone too watch Lillah etc... 

Also found out yesterday that childcare will be 360 a week with 2 !!! And I'll only get 100 put towards meaning I have to pull 260 put of fresh air ! Humbug ! Lol x

X


----------



## charlie00134

I'm not entirely sure why I'm getting the extra scans. She just said to make sure everythings progressing. As my consultant was my gynae for fertility treatment I suspect it's to give me reassurance really as well as me being borderline obese bmi.


----------



## bettybee1

Charlie - most ivfers get 1 growth scan at 32-34 weeks but if you have other issues ie Pcos or gd or if you bmi is obese then you wi get extras ! 

Probley everything is fine but it's good too know they don't want you pushing out a 12 lber haha ! 

My friends bmi was 34 and she got 2 growth scans 

Am
Getting 1 for ivf x


----------



## charlie00134

I genuinely think it's because my consultant knows what I've been through. I have PCOS, had a bmi at my first app of 29.5 (she had to bump it up a bit for the scan lol) and because it was IVF. I'm looking forward to my next one already. 
I started feeling what could have been kicks a week ago and now I know they are. The little monkey is way more active when I'm sat down and I'm finding myself zoning out just feeling.

Is anyone else considering doing egg donation now they've done egg sharing? I really want to.


----------



## bettybee1

Charlie - I have considered it too ! I want 2 more children too !!! But I think before I have another which would be at least a year after I'll donate in the middle ! 

I found it easy apart from the bloating pain and the horrid pain at egg collection but before that injecting was very easy ! 


Am glad they monitoring you it's very reassuring !! Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

I think I'm going to donate after Munchkins been around for 3 - 6 months and then put the money they pay in compensation away to help pay for more treatment, or I'll never afford it.
I'd still donate without the financial incentive but if it can help towards a second baby then why not.


----------



## bettybee1

Well of course I thought that too !!!! We must be mad even thinking about this stuff I mentioned it too my mum last night she was like whaaaat? Haha think she thinks I just wanted 2 children like her !!!! Hehe:) xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hello girls. Just popping in to see how you all are. 

I'm 27 weeks tomorrow. Can't believe it. 

Charlie I don't get growth scans but it prob is to do with BMI. We don't get them here unless measuring small/big and I'm currently measuring spot on. 

xx


----------



## scerena

Eeeek you ladies are getting so far into your pregnancies now!!! How exciting I can't wait to see your babies :)


----------



## charlie00134

I'm measuring spot on so it probably is bmi. I'm also getting induced early if I want because it's IVF. I really do love this consultant.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm measuring spot on but I want to avoid induction at all costs if I can. Want natural as possible.


----------



## 4magpies

Aslong as baby is healthy ect of course. I'll do what's best for baby but I think she's going to come at full term anyway. Just a feeling xx


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah Charlie - I would advise you too not get induced early unless your body had already started too do it's thing just too make sure you have the best chance at it been successful xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm just going to go with what I feel is right at the time. I'm also going to have to practice walking to the hospital because the main roads going to be closed around my due date and that'll make the back road even busier so walking will probably be the only option.


----------



## 4magpies

What whilst in labour? You are very brave. Haha. 

x


----------



## scerena

Oh no about having to walk to the hospital charlie :( labour is VERY painful I was crying just being in the car :dohh: 

I would also avoid being induced, I would try let your body do its thing on its own if possible if baby is healthy as forcing your body into labour can sometimes make it more difficult as your body and baby are not ready, I was praying I'd have her before 12days after my due date as really didn't want to be induced, luckily she came 10days early (before my due date) so it was never an issue, I do understand though that it is personal preference but what is making you want to be induced?

Also, many ladies I know who done IVF haven't done the full 12 days over they've gone into labour on their own and some even just before their due date lately on a thread I am on... So hopefully you won't need to be induced anyway fx'd!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Scerena, I'm trying to send you a PM but your messages are full lol

Edit: I'll just reply here. x

"As soon as we possibly can, physically after I get AF we can start but that also depends on the money we are scrimping and saving where ever we can and the fundraising site is at £155 and i'm selling on ebay too.
Hopefully the wait wont be too long. x"


----------



## scerena

*zoie* sorry I didn't realise I will delete some now :dohh:

Aw okay I really hope that the wait isn't too much longer for you to get started :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Me too, we have managed to get up to £181 tonight and we are at 176 likes on facebook!!.


----------



## charlie00134

It's only about a 20 - 30 min walk but if it's those days it'd be quicker than driving. We have the Tour De France that weekend followed by the Yorkshire Show. If I have to I'll be able to get an ambulance but I'd rather not have to.

I don't necessarily want to be induced, it's just an option I've been given which I'll consider at the time. She's gone through the higher risk of intervention etc so it's just something I can chose at that time if I feel that's right. I didn't ask, it was offered.

Glad the fund raising is going well Zoie, I hope word spreads.


----------



## bettybee1

Is Yorkshire show normally around 15th ish ? My husbands does the army career stuff there when it's on aha! 


Am sure you will be fine Hun !!!! 1st labor will generally be slower so once you start getting reg contractions get on your way too labour ward and if they say your only 3cm just express concerns about getting back ! 

If you wanted too get induced early I would ask then too check your cervix too make a descsion if it's not favorable then I'd just ask for a sweep and return later for inducing ! 


I have my vbac app on 4th march so they will be going through my plan off action hopefully what I suggest I might get :) xxx


----------



## charlie00134

It's the 8th, 9th and 10th this year, with tour De France on the 5th and 6th. I live just down the road from the showground and there's no way to completely avoid show traffic from my house. 
I'll manage and I've already mentioned the timing to my consultant so I'm sure they won't be a pain about it.


----------



## charlie00134

It's gone awfully quiet in here, how's everyone doing?


----------



## bettybee1

How are you Charlie ? You feeling big yet ? X


----------



## Plex

Heya :) 
Alls good here cept I have a killer headache! Think I'm brewing for something. 

Are u all well? Xx


----------



## charlie00134

I'm doing well, still looking fat rather than pregnant though :( 
How about you?


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies I hope everyone is doing well?

*plex* when is your FET??? Do you have a date yet?

*charlie & betty* I bet you both look fab!!! I miss my bump sometimes :(

*zoie* thinking of you Hun :hug:


----------



## Plex

Scerena :hi: Hows things? Not too exhausted I hope? I go in for a consult on april 16th so i will know more then, hopefully i can start straight away!! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Less than a month to go then Plex, that's exciting news!

Hope motherhood is treating you well Scerena x x


----------



## Plex

problem is im starting to wish the time away again :dohh: Cant wait for it to roll round :D Im soooo impatient!!!! cant believe ur so far along! its so unreal - have you felt any movements yet? xx


----------



## kezza2012

Hi girls, can i join? :)
I have just booked our initial consultation for egg sharing at the lister, very excited but nervous at the same time. Our consultation is in June and i go for my scan and blood test in may. 

Me and OH have been ttc for what seems like forever, i had a lap&dye in october which diagnosed blocked tubes and adhesions, my consultant said he unblocked them successfully and sees no reason why i shouldnt fall pregnant within a year, but things seem to have gone from bad to worse and my cycles have been soooo long since the lap, my last cycle was 58days! before my lap they were 35days tops! i went to my docter about it but she didnt seem very concerned and thinks the lap procedure has just messed my cycles up (no s*** sherlock lol) but sent me for some blood tests.

Me and OH dont want to get to another year of trying then however long the wait is for ivf on the nhs, so here we are. patiently waiting for june lol 

Kerry xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yeah Plex I've been having movements since about 22 weeks, no flutters, straight to thumping kicks. She's a wriggly baby!

Welcome Kezza! It sucks that they won't do more at your hospital, I hope you get a better experience with egg share!


----------



## Plex

:hi: Welcome Kezza :D Id be impatiently waiting lolol Do you think youll call up to see if they have cancellations you may be able to take? I was quite lucky and managed to get some earlier appointments that way :thumbup: xx

Charlie - :happydance: its a wonderful feeling isnt it? Strange but wonderful! YOu looking forward to your next scan? xx


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies thanks for asking motherhood is great, Shanaya is amazing and smiling bless her she's getting bigger and gets all excited now it's amazing how quick she is growing up <3 also getting use to my lack of sleep :)

*plex* bless I really can't wait for you to get started up bless ya! I'm excited for you and I will be rooting for you :hugs:

*charlie* time is going quick! Do you feel it's going quick??? Feeling movement is amazing <3

*kazza* I also done egg sharing at lister! They're amazing! I hope time speeds up for your cancellation and I agree with plex maybe call for cancellations :)


----------



## kezza2012

Hiya charlie, plex and scerena :)

I asked for a date in june as we are going on holiday in july, so was hoping to get started after we come back from a lovely relaxing 2 weeks in the sun :) so at least the ball will be rolling, plus some blood test results can take a while to come back dont they? 

Im so excited about it, fingers crossed we get accepted for it :) xx


----------



## kezza2012

Woooo I got all my paperwork this morning, I know what I am going to be doing on my day off this week! There is alot to fill out aint there? Lol xx


----------



## Emilychar

hiya ladies,
Just an update as I kept popping up every now and then to ask questions and pick your brains!!
I received my chromosome and other blood test results last thursday all clear. Got a phone call Friday to say I had been matched!! And a phonecall today to say the recipient has accepted me!! yay!
So now I will take the pill first day of my next period and they plan the cycle!!

Hope your all well
xx


----------



## charlie00134

Yey Emily! So excited to get going.

Glad Motherhood is treating you well Scerena, I'm dreading how fast the early months are going to go.

Afm this bit doesn't seem to be going that quickly but I think as midwife and antenatal appointments start getting frequent it'll speed things up a lot. Double digits today, 99 days to go :D


----------



## scerena

*kazza* it's a lot of paperwork lol!

*Emily* not long now you will be doing transfer before you know it!

*charlie* yes it goes so quick in the beginning!!! But it's lovely watching them do new things :)
Double digits :wohoo: the frequent midwife appts do help time to pass quickly :) have you made many purchases?


----------



## charlie00134

We've got loads. All the big ticket items are bought and there's not much else we need. I'm having to really try and restrain from buying clothes and toys until after my baby shower lol.


----------



## 4magpies

Hello ladies just popping in to see how you all are?

xx


----------



## Plex

Heya hun :hugs: alls good with me ta - got my appointment on the 16th April and my hubby just might be able to get his hands on the money for us to have another fresh cycle :happydance: but that would wipe us out, literally. We'd have to save save SAVE big time to give ourselves a safety net money wise. 

Im having a weird cycle, im cd17 and ov'd yesterday, brown spotting yesterday and red today with af type cramps (not ov pains) although the spotting has almost gone now i still have af type cramps. You had this before? Im a bit confused as its NEVER happened to me before :wacko:

How are you doin hun? not long left for you now how u coping? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Hi Becca, I'm doing well, hope you are too.
That's strange Plex. I've had a tiny amount of bleeding around ov but never to that extent. Hope it's a sign of something good!


----------



## Plex

thanks! Its about stopped but i still feel like af is around the corner. At least i have a ton of internet cheapies in the bathroom to use :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

Cheapies are great because you can go mad without spending a fortune.


----------



## Plex

How's everyone getting on? I miss u guys!!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

*plex* how are things going with you??? Sorry I'm not on much S consumes most of my time :dohh:

*4magpies* OMG not long left now how you feeling???

*charlie*how are you feeling?


----------



## charlie00134

Hello all. Hope you're all well.
When's the next appointment Plex?

I'm doing fine, few annoying symptoms but I can deal with that. 30 weeks today and baby is getting heavier without a doubt! Starting to think about my birth plans now, eep


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 35 weeks. Have another growth scan on Monday! Eek. We are all ready now just need her to appear. 

Hope you're all well. 

I'm still really enjoying pregnancy and I feel great!


----------



## charlie00134

Not long left at all now Becca, how exciting!


----------



## Plex

Scerena - cant believe shes 3 months old already!! Time flies so quickly :D Hows she doing? sleeping well? xx

Charlie + Becca - WOW your both so close to holding your lil bubba's in your arms :cloud9: So exciting!! xx

Im kind of in limbo at the moment, im waiting on some test results which are taking AGES!!! Ive had my AMH taken as I now have the lovely diagnosis of diminished ovarian reserve :cry: apparently my underactive thyroid - being untreated for so long has screwed me over and caused my diminished reserve. Got a lot more tests to come and not enough time left with my fertility. I really hope it isnt as bad as im thinking :(


----------



## charlie00134

That sucks Plex but fingers crossed if they can find out exactly what's wrong they can do the right things to counteract it.


----------



## Plex

We'll I got my amh test results today and it was 10.7pmol which is low ovarian reserve, so I officially have DOR at least the doc will start me on a high dose of meds. I just can't wait to get started on my next cycle :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed now they know that they can work harder to get the dose right.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope they get all the right doses Plex, fingers crossed you get lots of mature eggys!!


----------



## Plex

Heya girls - Just wanted to check in again with you all and see how youre doing? xxx

Im now cd5 and am going to start opk's tonight, im hoping i do ov this cycle so i can get the nk cell level test then start my ivf asap!!! really REALLY hope i dont have to wait too long fxd!


----------



## charlie00134

Fingers crossed you ov Plex!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Girls this just happened!

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20140506_111652.jpg


----------



## Plex

Eeeeek!!!! :happydance::happydance: you so deserve this huni - so very pleased for u! Xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't believe it AF was due yesterday and we were suppose to start down reg CD21! I'm in total shock!!!!


----------



## Plex

It'll take awhile to sink in :) so exciting though!! :happydance: Thats made my day chick!! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tests are darker today!, I'm in total shock we were told it would be impossible or near enough to get pregnant naturally!!


----------



## Plex

:) do u have any symptoms yet?? :happydance: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nope none at all I didn't last time really, it all hit me at about 7 weeks lol. I have my early scan booked for the 19th!!!


----------



## Plex

Can't wait to see some scan pictures :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

OMG, congratulations hun!!! That's amazing. Here's to a H&H 9 months for you and your Rainbow x x x x x


----------



## 4magpies

Oh wow. That's your little angel watching out for you right there xxx


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* CONGRATULATIONS HUN :happydance: :wohoo: I agree with 4magpies that your angel is watching over you :hugs:

*plex* how are you getting on? Hope you and your LB are well?

*4magpies* OMG soooooo close!!! How you feeling? Not long at all until your precious baby is in your arms <3


----------



## Plex

im waiting, waiting, waiting, with a bit of extra waiting lolol :coffee: 

Waiting on ov to get my nk cell levels tested then i can start!! I think ill be cycling june testing in july :) i have my nursing info session on the 20th so will get the script for my meds then :happydance: xxx

Gosh Becca!!! your soooo close now! this thread is so exciting :) xx

Scerena - Hows lil shanaya doing?? getting more gorgeous every day i bet :D xx

Charlie- only 7 weeks for you left now :) hope ur ok? xx


----------



## charlie00134

With any luck Plex you'll get your BFP as I'm having my little Munchkin, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## BabyRuby11

Hi Ladies 

Can I join! 

I have been stalking this thread for a while but didn't want to post as I wasn't looking at starting IVF until next year but it turns out I am not patient enough for that so I have booked an appointment at the Lister for July. I did want an earlier one as want to get pregnant in November but that was all they had which I am totally gutted about as now panicking it will take forever and won't get pregnant until next year well at least attempt to get pregnant!

I was originally looking at Woking Nuffield but they want so much more money like nearly 1k more!

Anyways high everyone and I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## charlie00134

Welcome BabyRuby!


----------



## BabyRuby11

Scerena, I think I remember reading you went to lister, what charges did u have to pay do u remember? They're saying there will be some drugs I need to pay for?

Thanks x


----------



## BabyRuby11

bump


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya babyruby! Dont blame you for wanting to get the ball rolling! Im soooo damn impatient!! I want to start treatment like yesterday! 

Egg sharing is a long winded process although sometimes clinics surprise you and you get a match really quick! 

are you going to keep trying to get a cancellation appointment, see if you can get in any sooner than July? xx


----------



## BabyRuby11

Plex said:


> :hi: heya babyruby! Dont blame you for wanting to get the ball rolling! Im soooo damn impatient!! I want to start treatment like yesterday!
> 
> Egg sharing is a long winded process although sometimes clinics surprise you and you get a match really quick!
> 
> are you going to keep trying to get a cancellation appointment, see if you can get in any sooner than July? xx

Hi Plex

I am the same so impatient. It's also the fact I don't have my amh test and scan done until 1st July so won't know for ages if I'm even eligible. Well I asked about cancellations and they said they're only aloud a certain amount of egg sharing appt a month and they are fully boomed both may and June and over by 5 patients. I will still try get an earlier apt but don't want to be pregnant until nov so should probably just wait. 

How r things going your end? X


----------



## scerena

Hey I paid for-
£750 for ICSI that is it as far as I remember, drugs are free to egg sharers so is standard IVF and blastocyst transfer at lister
You shouldn't have to pay for any drugs as far as I'm aware, unless it's something that's going to be used that isn't in normal standard IVF? I'm baffled...

They're a very good clinic and really do know their stuff! 

:hi: to everyone else I will catch up real soon so busy lately!!!

*plex* how's things going for you???

*4magpies* I'm getting so excited for you that you get to hold your baby real soon!!!

*charlie* how are you feeling Hun?


----------



## charlie00134

Ooh Plex I've just seen your next appointment is next week, that's exciting! 
I'm fine thanks Scerena, 7 weeks to go until due date, it's sneaking ever closer.
Hope everyone else is doing well :) x


----------



## Plex

:) looking forward to that appointment! Just wish I'd have had that test done already - I just feel like I'm wasting time waiting for my body to ov :grr:

Time flies so fast - can't believe all that's happened on this thread :) 

Charlie& Becca - ur so close now!!

How's everything going with u scerena? Xx


----------



## BabyRuby11

scerena said:


> Hey I paid for-
> £750 for ICSI that is it as far as I remember, drugs are free to egg sharers so is standard IVF and blastocyst transfer at lister
> You shouldn't have to pay for any drugs as far as I'm aware, unless it's something that's going to be used that isn't in normal standard IVF? I'm baffled...
> 
> They're a very good clinic and really do know their stuff!
> 
> :hi: to everyone else I will catch up real soon so busy lately!!!
> 
> *plex* how's things going for you???
> 
> *4magpies* I'm getting so excited for you that you get to hold your baby real soon!!!
> 
> *charlie* how are you feeling Hun?

Hi Scerena,

Thank you so much for replying it really is nice to hear that Lister are a good clinic as they are who I am going with.

I called again and spoke with someone else and clearly the person I originally spoke with had no idea what they were talking about as you are correct I pay for ICSI and HFEA thats it. I received my paperwork and have completed it so ready to send it back. All I need to do now is wait until 1st July to have blood test and scan. I just hope I am eligible for egg sharing otherwise I will never be able to afford IVF without it :nope:

Again thanks for your reply x


----------



## charlie00134

Plex, how did your appointment go? Well I hope x


----------



## awesometwo

Hi

Just found this thread! We just sent off our forms and questionairres so waiting to here back now to see if we can go onto the bloods/scan stage. Also impatient! X


----------



## Plex

Thanks Charlie :D appointment went ok(ish) Im still waiting to ov :grr: cd 26 now and pretty fed up with the whole thing :( 

Ive now been diagnosed with autoimmune thyroiditis and antiphospholipid syndrome (was told to google it by consultant and wish i hadnt!!) :dohh: my list of problems just keep getting longer and LONGER!! I really wont be surprised if i do have high NK cells too. Also ive discovered that the clinic will be closed for starting treatments from the 2nd June till 27th June, so theres another month gone. ...

Not much i can do really, mores the pity. I now have my list of meds though - 

Menopur 300iu
cetrotide 250
lubion
and a couple of others lol 

actually, just thinking about it ive not been given a script for a trigger shot yet....damn - never thought about it at the time :dohh: 

So its really now just a game of waiting, ive emailed the implantation clinic (who do the nk cell test) to ask if i can be prescribed clomid and trigger to help me ov and if it will affect the results at all.

Anyway, sorry for the massively long post!! How have you been getting on hun? Not long left now for you :happydance: xx

Hope everyone else is doing well? xx

Hi Awesometwo! :hi: Hope you hear back from the clinic asap! xx


----------



## charlie00134

At least the more things they diagnose the more things they can treat appropriately I suppose. I hope your journey doesn't drag on too much longer hun :( You deserve to have this baby so much!

Just over a month to EDD for me, 1/5 engaged and I think I've dropped a little so who knows what may happen from here on in. I'm getting really nervous and excited though


----------



## Plex

Are u all ready for ur lil bubba? Xx


----------



## charlie00134

In terms of having stuff, completely. Mentally, I think I'm about 3 weeks off being ready. I finish work tomorrow, and I want time to get the house tidied up, all the laundry done and the cupboards stocked. Luckily I have about 5 weeks left to my due date so I should get chance.


----------



## Plex

Charlie - Its a strange feeling when you stop work, knowing youre so close to the end too :D At least youve got everything else sorted and just have a few things left to do. Are you going into hospital to have ur bubba? xx


----------



## charlie00134

I will be doing, personally I know I'll be a lot happier and feel a lot safer in a hospital and ours is really good. Just got to avoid going into labour on the 5th July as Tour De France will make getting to the hospital tricky.


----------



## Plex

I felt safer going into hospital - least there u know there's plenty of midwives, equipment and drs etc. 

I would like to have a home birth next time although I'll need antibiotics during labor so don't know if I'd be allowed?

Is ur hospital far away? Xx


----------



## charlie00134

Only about 10 drive or a 30 minute or so walk, aslong as she doesn't come on the 5th July. Then it'll take much much longer as the Tour is closing the road so it'd be heaving back roads or a walk for us.


----------



## scerena

*plex*sorry Hun one thing after another for you isn't it :hugs: hope you're ok and this cycle can start ASAP you have been waiting so long :hugs: you deserve your bfp you really do :hugs:

*charlie* not long at all! I thought I'd go overdue but was 10days early so you never know! I hope it's not the 5th July there was no way I would have been able to walk to the hospital during labour the pain is toooo intense!
Hope you're feeling on and bet you're glad to be finished work!

*4magpies* OMG so close how are you???? Can't wait to hear you've had your LO :hugs:


----------



## Plex

It all seems to be little bumps on the road to my bfp :grr: hopefully we've nearly got the full picture...surely theres not much left that they can test for?? :shrug: lolol 

Had the price through for all my meds and its a staggering £915!!!! Thats WITH shopping around :( Reallly hope this cycle works!! xx


----------



## charlie00134

My fingers are so tightly crossed for you Plex!!

I think Munchkin is really getting bedded into my pelvis, a week a go she was 1/5th engaged but now she's really pressing on my bowel so I think she may have sunk further.


----------



## scerena

Plex all will be worth it and I am crossing literally everything that this cycle is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Eeeeeek!!!!!! Almost got a positive opk :happydance: hopefully I'll ov 2moro :D xxx


----------



## BabyRuby11

Good luck Plex I really hope it all works out for you. It seems you really haven't had an easy run of all of this. Good things come to those who wait and you have waited long enough for sure. Good luck, fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Plex

............WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! OV DAY IS TODAY!!!!

FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I can finally FINALLY get this show on the road and get started!! I plan to start on the 27th June :D 

sorry about getting too excited lol :blush: xxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie00134

Woop woop plex


----------



## scerena

Plex I'm so excited for you that you will be starting THIS month :wohoo: :dance: I will pop on as often as possible Hun :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Thanks girls :D Just 23days, not that im counting lol 

I have my nk cell level test (biopsy/scratch) this mon :) xx

Anyone heard from Magpies? Shes due around now isnt she? :happydance:


----------



## 4magpies

Good luck plex!

I had my baby! Early! 38+5 after 5 days of induction. She came on Sunday the 18th at 4.34 weighing 8lb 3oz and we've called her Arabella Faith. There are pics on my blog, link in my signature!

xxx


----------



## scerena

CONGRATULATIONS 4MAGPIES :wohoo: :dance: I had Shanaya at 38+5 how random!!! (But not induced) and I had her on the 18th (but jan of course), and Shanaya is Shanaya faith! so similar :)

Lovely weight too and love her name <3 I bet you're on cloud 9! I hope that you're both doing well! Enjoy every second mummy :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Awwww just looked at your blog she is GORGEOUS hun congratulations again! :cloud9:


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulations Becca!!!


----------



## Plex

Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!! :happydance: YAY!!! Congratulations Becca!!!!!! Im gunna sneak ova to see those pictures now........


----------



## Plex

:cloud9: she is so adorable!! wonderful pictures too :D 

.......wow just re-read ur post - FIVE DAYS induction??? You poor thing :hugs: :hugs: Also read on ur blog about it being an eventful birth - really hope your both doing well now - sending u all lots of good wishes :dust: xx


----------



## nlk

Hope you all don't mind me popping back in :)

Just wanted to check up on all of you, and see how you're getting on! Plex, I'm so excited for you to get started again! Charlie, you're so close! Bet you're getting so excited!


----------



## charlie00134

Full term (37 weeks) tomorrow, I'm excited and terrified.


----------



## Plex

Heya girls! 

Charlie - so exciting hun!! so you could have ur lil one ANY day now???? :happydance: I see from your siggy that your going to be induced in 3 weeks - are you hoping to go natural before hand? I wasnt induced so couldnt give you any insight onto what its like,i did have a stretch and sweep though lol xx

Nlk - Thanks hun! not long left for me to get started :happydance: hopefully i can be joining all you lovely ladies :D xx

Scerena& Becca - how are you both getting on? hope alls well :D xx

Not much occurring with me :( I just wanna get this show on the road already! Looking forward to this next cycle but damned nervous as to the outcome :(


----------



## charlie00134

I'm hoping I'll go natural, they're just doing early induction due to some IVF guidance.


----------



## scerena

*plex* hey Hun we are doing good thanks, S is a really good baby and she is wanting mummy a lot of the time now lol! 

How is your LB?

Not long now Hun and you will be starting! How exciting! Understandable that you are nervous of the outcome after everything you have been through but TRY and stay positive and I will be rooting you along!!!

*charlie* not long! How exciting! I too cannot give you any insight about being induced if it comes to it but fx'd that you will have your baby naturally!!!


----------



## Plex

Charlie - heya hun, hows things going? nearly time to see ur lil bubba :happydance: xx

Scerena - I keep wondering where the times gone?? Its scary lol Cant believe S is 5 months now!! My LB is 3 in 2 weeks!!! Shocking stuff lolol Hes a good boy :cloud9: Id be lost without him, now i know how my parents mustve felt when i moved out of home - my lb is NEVER leaving me :cry: Mind you once hes going through the stroppy teenager part i may chance my tune :haha: xx

Nlk - hows things with you hun? When are you finishing work? xx

Becca - Hope you and ur lil girl are doing well? xx


Got one day left of the northisterone then i wait for af.......:coffee: wait and hope she a) doesnt arrive early, and b) doesnt arrive late ie after thur! My scan is booked for friday 27th at 8am i just hope everything falls into place as it should! :D


----------



## scerena

*plex* I am hoping that all falls into place hunni and af shows when she is meant too! Can't wait for you to start stims etc :wohoo:
Aww 3 soon that's crazy bet he's such a cutie!!! 

*charlie* not long now how are you feeling? Well I hope?


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun! Its manic here :D hes a little whirlwind! Im still trying to decide what to do for his birthday as its on a wednesday and we have treatment all around it :( hubby wants to take him to the zoo and ive been thinking of a motor museum as he loves cars too! 

Hows family life going for you? xx


----------



## charlie00134

So excited for you starting treatment again Plex, I have all my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you.
I've got a maximum 15 days to go until something should happen (induction) and I'm completely ready to be done now! I'm so tired out and achey all the time. So far no real sign though, apart from an hour of contractions Friday night nothing has happened. I'm really hoping she'll be here before Tour De France so I don't have to deal with that whilst pregnant


----------



## BabyRuby11

Hi ladies,

I have a quick question for those who did egg share. How long did it take for you from the first blood test (to test amh etc) to transfer day?

Iv heard 6 months and it's made me feel a little deflated having to potentially wait that long. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks xx


----------



## Plex

I cant really remember hun - I know i got the ball rolling in Jan but it took a while for some test results to come back. I didnt start until September - Ill have to look in my diary to see how long things actually took.

I could be that your clinic has a short waiting list or a need for a sharer with your characteristics so it could be a lot quicker than you think. My clinic had a huge waiting list and im a plain jane type of girl and thats why it took ages :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Charlie - very close for you now hun! Hope youre doing ok? xx


----------



## nlk

I think mine took about 4-5 months. The biggest issue I think is the genetic testing? That took about 6 weeks or so to come back. To be honest, I think once you start doing all the blood tests etc it starts to go quickly because you feel like you're doing something a bit more proactive. Which clinic are you with? Good luck with it all!


----------



## scerena

As the other ladies have said it depends on how long the tests take to come back, then how long or short the waiting list is and if they have any matches for you and if the match accepts you- it will go fairly quick once you get started :)

*plex* how are things? Did af arrive at the right time???

*charlie* any signs??? Can't wait to hear your news :)

*nlk* nearly 31 weeks eeeeek! How your feeling???

*4magpies* how are you and baby doing?


----------



## Plex

Yeah i got af on the 26th and my baseline scan was on the 27th - started my menopur injections last night :happydance: im on 300iu (x4vials) a day now - hopefully that will DO something! I was plesantly surprised with my baseline scan as doc said i had 12 antral follicles which i thought was quite good given my age and diminished reserve so im cautiously optimistic! Im looking forward to stopping work - ive booked a month off from just before collection to two weeks after the test day. I hope this cycle is the one!! So i only have 4 shifts to go - i finish 7pm a week today! :happydance: Im just waiting on my natural killer cells levels results (biopsy) Im hoping ill hear something tomorrow although results are not meant to be back until next monday which will probably be trigger day! 

I really canot believe that shanaya is nearly 5 and a half months old! I bet shes so cute!! Has she started on any solids yet? xx


----------



## BabyRuby11

Thank you ladies I really appreciate the response. I am at the lister fertility clinic. I suppose I'll just have to try and be patient and see what they say when I go back after blood test on 14th July. Fingers crossed I get matched etc quickly x


----------



## Plex

I really hope things go quickly for you and you get to start around the time that you want hun :hugs: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I'm soooo glad you've started the Menopur!!!! Eeeeek!!!! Not long now as you know it flies by after you start injections doesn't it!!!

Really good you have 4 weeks off bet you can't wait! A couple of weeks after collection will be nice too :)

I'm crossing literally EVERYTHING I have for your bfp this cycle you really deserve it Hun you really do! And that's a good amount of follicles to start out with :hugs:

I will be stalking for updates ;)

I know 5 and a half months where the heck has time gone :saywhat: it literally has flown!!! Yes she's such a little cutie well I'm bias anyway :haha:
She's been weaning since 16 weeks (as she has reflux and my peadiatritian advised me too) I was going to start at 17 weeks anyway (4months) she's on puréed food still I was going to maybe start her on more mashed/solid food at 6 months? I don't know lol :dohh:

*babyruby* I egg shared at the lister clinic! My baby girl is the result of my first round! They're an amazing clinic I cannot speak anymore highly of them even if I tried they're great!


----------



## BabyRuby11

Thanks Plex so do I lol! But what will be will be. I am a believer in everything happens for a reason so I will put that train of thought to this process also. 

Scerena that's really good to hear. I have heard good things about them so hopefully they live up to expectations. 

Thank you for your help ladies. Hopefully I'll be discussing my ivf process soon with you all x


----------



## awesometwo

I hear good things about Lister too.

It takes about 3 months on average to get bloods etc on average and then it just depends how quick u get matched. Some clinics don't have enough donors and some have too many. Ours have a 3 month rough wait for a match but it is only down the road, has good rep and we are saving up more money so more time works for us even if annoying x


----------



## Plex

Just re-discovered some dates, had chromosome test in jan 13 and was put on the waiting list to share buy the nurses, share consult April 2nd 13 (i was doing a years worth of clomid but my consultant was aware that i wanted to do egg share anyway so i had had most of the tests done beforehand) councelling x2 in June matched in August. Started mid september with collection oct 23rd. Unfortunatley i never made it to transfer as i didnt have enough to share - i donated them all to the recipient and unfortunatley she didnt get pregnant. xx


----------



## Plex

scerena said:


> *plex* I'm soooo glad you've started the Menopur!!!! Eeeeek!!!! Not long now as you know it flies by after you start injections doesn't it!!!
> 
> Really good you have 4 weeks off bet you can't wait! A couple of weeks after collection will be nice too :)
> 
> I'm crossing literally EVERYTHING I have for your bfp this cycle you really deserve it Hun you really do! And that's a good amount of follicles to start out with :hugs:
> 
> I will be stalking for updates ;)
> 
> I know 5 and a half months where the heck has time gone :saywhat: it literally has flown!!! Yes she's such a little cutie well I'm bias anyway :haha:
> She's been weaning since 16 weeks (as she has reflux and my peadiatritian advised me too) I was going to start at 17 weeks anyway (4months) she's on puréed food still I was going to maybe start her on more mashed/solid food at 6 months? I don't know lol :dohh:
> 
> *babyruby* I egg shared at the lister clinic! My baby girl is the result of my first round! They're an amazing clinic I cannot speak anymore highly of them even if I tried they're great!

Thanks hun! :hugs: 

I know!!! Im dead excited :happydance: although very nervous that i wont get many eggs at all or worse - even less than before and then i only got 2 useable ones :( Its weird to think that in 2 weeks ill have had my collection :wacko: 

I started weaning Sam early too as hes was (and still is) a hungry baby, he needed the extra food! lol I did baby rice initially then hipp smooth fruit purees - i swore by hipp jars, awesome when your busy. 

Poor Shanaya :( and you! bet dealing with the reflux has been draining and frustrating :hugs: is she better now ur starting the purees? I gradually thickened the food he was having i think i started thickening his food at 6 months so that sounds about right hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## charlie00134

I feel like I'm going to be pregnant FOREVER. I've had two bouts of contractions/braxton hicks. This Friday and last Friday. 
Sweep on Thursday, induction is on Monday. 

My whole process was I first rang in April, I found out I was pregnant late October, my whole process seemed pretty quick really.


----------



## charlie00134

She's here. Ruby Rose turned up at 6am yesterday (2nd July). I'll post a bit more when I get chance :D


----------



## Plex

Awesome news hun!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance::happydance: I hope you are both well? :D xxxx


----------



## Plex

Had my scan - 

14 follicles!! 7 on each side!

5....yes FIVE large follicles - 12mm, 11.5mm, 11mm, 10mm,10mm) 

Significantly better response than previous cycles - feeling happy! :happydance:

Next scan is monday, then another wednesday - collection hopefully friday 11th July!! xxx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* AMAZING NEWS :wohoo: congratulations!!! so happy for you both :hugs: have fun enjoying your baby girl :cloud9: cannot wait to hear more :)

*plex* brilliant news Hun everything is looking much better for you this cycle :hugs: looking forward to your next update :)


----------



## charlie00134

For a few days as you know I'd had period pains and I'd had a clearout and some mucus loss the day before (Tuesday) but I didn't think much of it as I'd had a few days of clearing out previous. I'd been for an hour walk around town that day to try and keep moving and then later we went to visit friends and I was taken for a 2 hour walk lol. Got to bed at midnight with an achey belly. Woke up at 2:31 am with an almighty contraction, went for a wee and a few minutes later another on appeared and broke my waters with it. By the third contraction I woke my husband up to tell him I thought we needed to go to the hospital. 
At this point while I was trying to get dressed the contractions were coming thick and fast at times with only seconds between. Sid rang the labour ward who insisted on talking to me and asked us to come in. 
By the time I got to the hospital I was struggling to move and with the pain, they checked my pad and found meconium in my waters so I was attached to the monitor. I was brought a bottle of gas and air and was informing my husband I couldn't do this. 
There was no labour rooms available and my midwife didn't seem in enough of a hurry. After what can't have been long I was asking for diamorphine because I was really struggling and I told her I could already feel pressure in my bum. She didn't seem to believe me but checked me internally anyway, informing me with surprise that I was 4cm.
I asked again about diamorphine and they said I couldn't until a room became available, at this point there was not much time to muck about so they converted an observation room to a labour room wheeling in all sorts of machines. 
I was put on a bed and hooked back up to the trace. The midwife came in with scales mid contraction but there was no way I could get off that bed thankfully she accepted me telling her my weight and in went the diamorphine. At last the pain became more manageable! although I didn't give up my gas and air. 
They started getting concerned as baby's heartbeat was dropping after each contraction so they were a little worried about her so in came a consultant.
A short while later I was informing my midwife my body was pushing and I had no control over it, I was freaking out that she was coming too quickly. They checked me and I was 8cm and my body was getting ready to get her out. Not much after that I was really beginning to push and feeling like I needed to poop, they checked again and I was fully dilated, they'd still been talking about what to do about baby's heartbeat as the monitor hadn't been tracing correctly. 
Too late, I had to push, the consultant said try a push and I'll see what I can feel which confirmed she was on her way so they said I could push. 
One push and she was nearly out and they asked me to pant while another midwife got gloves on. My body didn't agree and another push shot her out head and body in one go.
At this point they clamped and cut the cord while I was trying to tell them I'd wanted delayed cord clamping, I didn't realise at the time but they were panicking. Resus was called and she went on the table for breaths while they checked her heartrate. 
I've wanted nothing in my life more than to hear the sound of her crying! She was wriggling and purple but not breathing overly well, after what was probably seconds but felt like a lifetime she started grizzling and they brought her for skin to skin. She was born at 6am
I was shaking like a leaf and they gave me the injection to deliver the placenta but the midwife seemed to be struggling with the placenta, after some time I had another couple of contractions which I used gas and air and delivered a massive placenta with a litre of extra blood. 
Half an hour passed and I was getting really faint and getting flashing in my eyes. I was given a bag of saline and they put in interior stitches at the same time. 
I was moved onto postnatal after about 4 hours after she was born. One night in hospital because of the blood loss and now I'm on iron for anemia. 
Overall I've decided it was the hardest and easiest thing I've ever done. I'm actually kind of glad the diamorphine made me dozy because it meant I didn't panic quite as much when things were going wrong.
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-04 08.16.21.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## charlie00134

Plex said:


> Had my scan -
> 
> 14 follicles!! 7 on each side!
> 
> 5....yes FIVE large follicles - 12mm, 11.5mm, 11mm, 10mm,10mm)
> 
> Significantly better response than previous cycles - feeling happy! :happydance:
> 
> Next scan is monday, then another wednesday - collection hopefully friday 11th July!! xxx

:happydance: That's great news! I will be watching with baited breath!


----------



## scerena

*charlie* how lovely that things progressed very quickly for you :) I'm so glad that Ruby is well and healthy it must have been scary!

Ruby is adorable Hun :hugs:

Glad you're both well and I am so glad that you finally have your little miracle in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## charlie00134

It was a little scary but I wouldn't change a thing. I hope your little girl is growing up well :)


----------



## Plex

:cloud9: she is sooo ADORABLE!! Love that picture :D I bet it was a shock that you progressed so quickly - no wonder you were shaking afterwards :hugs: 

Midwives at the hospital never seem to be in a hurry - i remember my experience and they were like - ur in latent labor you could be like this for weeks! (at 12pm) Id had him at 4.10pm the same day. They told me to go home but it didnt feel right so i stayed and im glad i did! Its so frustrating and you feel so alone when they should be doing something!!

Im so glad everything is ok now :hugs: Are you home now? xxx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* she is doing great thanks she is just getting over an ear infection bless her :( 
How are things going now you're home? Settling back in as new family is amazing isn't it :) hope you're both well?

*plex* I hope that you're well Hun?


----------



## Plex

heya Scerena :D yeah alls good with me ta, feeling a little bloated but its a cautious bloated iykwim? Im trying not to get too hopeful only to go inon monday for me to only have 2 follicles - crazy i know but i cant shake the feeling that this is all for nothing :(

Poor lil Shanaya - has she been very sick with the ear infection? I know when one of my brother in laws were very little he had bad ear infections and vomited loads with them :( Is she on antibiotics at all? How did her first lot of injections go - sorry if youve already told me or ive asked, im feeling a bit vacant at the moment :haha: xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* things looked good at your last scan so I'm staying hopeful for you :) is EC tomorrow then or another scan? I know it must be hard for you to stay positive :hugs:

She's been really good with her infection bless her! Yes she's on antibiotics we go back tomorrow to see if it's cleared up :)

She's had all 3 sets nomore until she is 1, she was really good on her 1st and 3rd ones... The 2nd ones were the ones that unsettled her :(

How is your LB?


----------



## Plex

I have another scan 2moro am, then another on wed am then possibly collection on friday :D It will change if my follicles have had a massive growth spurt over the weekend tho.

I hope all goes well at her appointment 2moro hun and theres no need for further antibiotics :thumbup:

I hated it when Samuel got his Jabs :( i always tried to take a new toy in for him to examine and distract him, which didnt always work!! I thinK Sam has got some this year as hes turning 3.

Samuels birthday is Wednesday! Am looking forward to it although im hoping collection will be fri so i can enjoy it. We're going to my MIL's all day - my parents will be there aswell. At least he can play in her garden, its massive and ours is under construction so not safe.

Im strangely excited about my next scan - i also get my biopsy results 2moro :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

We're settling in great. She's so well behaved and quiet. She has been a bit of a nightmare on a night for the first 3 nights but then last night she slept perfectly. I couldn't be happier :D

Hope scan is really positive Plex and that your LG is all better Scerena


----------



## Plex

The first week with lo is so hard - getting used to little or no sleep and getting into a routine :) Glad shes starting to sleep a little batter now :)

I had a scan on thur last week and today, everything looks ALOT better this time :happydance:

right - 10, 10, 16. 11. 13, 16

left - 9, 6, 18, 16, 15, 16, 15, 11

:D i was told there was at least 12 there that had a great chance!! much better than 4 :happydance: I go in for another scan on wed am then collection if friday! xx


----------



## scerena

*charlie* I agree with plex it is so hard! But over time your body gets use to it and she will find her own little routine :) I remember times when I was happy but I would just cry I think it was exhaustion :hugs: glad you got a better sleep :)

*plex* brilliant news Hun :wohoo: so much better news!!! Things are looking so positive!!! 
At least collection hasn't ended up on Samuels birthday :phew:

Did you get your biopsy results???


----------



## Plex

I did that as well Scerena, I cannot cope with no sleep - ive always needed 10hrs! I thought i had pnd but i was just exhausted! They say sleep when ur baby sleeps but i dont know about u guys but that was my 'me' time and thought if i sleep ive lost it!! :dohh: no wonder i was so tired lolol 

How did Shanayas appointment go today - has the infection cleared up? 

This cycle is so much better than my last two! Although i shouldnt count my eggs before they have them :haha: Its weird to think that this time next week i may be pupo! eek! xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I never slept when S slept- there was always something to do-housework etc or I'd just want to talk to friends or watch a programme I think you need "you" time, but that is probably why we were so tired :haha:

Her infection has cleared up thank you for asking :)

Everything is looking better and I'm silently excited for you I just want you to be PUPO now!!!


----------



## Plex

Glad shes doing better :thumbup: 

Have you started her on any other solids yet? 

Yunno ive been thinking about when Sam was little and i really miss it :( rocking him to sleep and holding him so his head rested on my shoulder, he barely sits still now, although i do get kisses and hugs (if im quick lol) Precious times :cloud9: everyone says the early years go quick. I heard a quote from Lian Neeson which fits it perfectly - 'the days are long but the years are short, enjoy every moment.' 

Im wishing my time away till friday!! (except wednesday that is - for sams birthday) xx


----------



## BabyRuby11

Plex, congratulations on the great results. I bet you are so excited for Friday. x


----------



## Plex

Thanks Baby! Yeah im impatient for friday to come round :haha: got another scan in the morning - hoping all follicles are still there AND growing! 

Had a bit of a panic - well having a bit of a panic, my biopsy results are STILL not back yet and i need to know the result before collection!! Ive emailed the professor so hopefully by 2moro ill have my answer :) xx


----------



## charlie00134

Plex I'm so excited for you!!!
We only had one night that was so good but I started a bit of reassurance training last night and we got a lot more sleep than normal. Plus her nasty umbilical stump has fallen off. I'm really noticing she's much happier and alert in her waking spells today. I really can't believe that around this time last year I was waiting for blood tests and now she's here.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0265.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Plex

Love the picture hun :D bet u cant stop holding her? I never wanted to be away from Samuel :cloud9:

Update from my last scan - I now have 9 lead follicles!! and 11 smaller ones ranging from 8 - 14mm. Consultant says im now at risk of OHSS - cant win!!! For those of you that had OHSS what were ur symptoms? Im worried as i feel so sick, but not sure if thats due to the trigger shot or just all the meds ive been taking??? xx


----------



## charlie00134

I had 27 eggs collected and didn't get OHSS, it's not a sure science. I hope you don't get it hun, it sounds awful. x x


----------



## scerena

*charlie* awww she is super cute <3 it doesn't seem like it now but honestly sleep will get better Hun :hugs:

*plex* I had mild ohss and I felt dizzy and sick from what I remember and I collapsed and couldn't get up for a few minutes my legs went like jelly... There is a name of a tablet (caborgoline thing it was called) they gave me before to try and prevent it, did they not give you it????
All your follicles!!! Go you!!!

How was Samuels bday? Hope he had a lovely day!


----------



## Plex

I now feel like a fool 9 eggs (elated!) However, :cry: none, NONE fertilized!!! Great quality eggs, great quality sperm ZERO fertilization. Devastated does not quite cover it. Will post again when i feel able xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh plex I am so sorry. That is so fucking shitty. Was that with ICSI?

Congrats Charlie she's lush xx


----------



## awesometwo

Oh plex that is beyond crap :( I hope you are doing ok x


----------



## bettybee1

Just popping by wanted tok see how you was doing plex ! :( really sorry Hun really am :( not fair !!!! 

Charlie congrats Hun :) she's gorgeous xxx


----------



## scerena

Oh plex :hugs: I am so sorry Hun I really am :hugs: take all the time you need Hun :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Thanks girls :hugs: I just wanted to update - 

Its been confirmed today that none of my eggs fertilized, at this time neither myself or the embryologist have any idea why. I will be going into the clinic 2moro for the transfer of my only :cold:, hopefully it wont die in the process :nope: I dont feel optimistic at all. But I do have a small shred of hope and that keeps me going :)

Ive been told that, when im ready i will be invited to discuss it with my consultant and the chief embryologist and i will then have the opportunity to ask all the question i need. I did say to the embryologist on the phone today that i wanted the eggs and sperm tested to see what happened and they said they will look into it. So not bad for a shitty situation. 

My transfer (all going well) will be after 1pm 2moro. Hope I can post some good news for a change!! 

Sending love to u all xxx


----------



## awesometwo

Hope it went well Plex x


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun :) I am officially PUPO!! :happydance: its kinda bitter sweet but im happy anyway - my blast thawed really well and im hoping sticks! yay for PUPO :haha: xx


----------



## awesometwo

Well that is way better than nothing! Happy PUPO! x


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news that you have a blast transferred and must be a strong one to survive the thaw :hugs:

When is your OTD???? I'm crossing EVERYTHING for you hunni :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Plex

I know!! Its my tough lil cookie :cloud9: they said the quality was so good its like it hadnt been frozen! Very happy right now! Im due to have beta test on the 25th then another if thats positive on the 28th also on the monday28th i go in with a pee sample just to have everything confirmed either way :thumbup: xx


----------



## bettybee1

You defo must have a strong little one there it's meant to be :) !!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you Hun !!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun!!

I still cant believe everything thats happened on this thread and how far we've all come in our journeys - its awesome to have u girls to chat to and share this journey with :hugs:xx


----------



## bettybee1

And we're going too watch you now have your turn :hugs: xxxx


----------



## scerena

Exactly what betty said! We will be here for you until you have your turn :hugs: this thread is amazing we've all supported each other through the ups and downs :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Crossing everything- will you test before or wait???


----------



## Plex

Not sure yet, its just next friday. Im tempted to see if i can really last that long and then hubby and i can open the beta result email together :thumbup: At least with the beta result im not actually at the hospital, so if its a neg i wont make a fool of myself crying :dohh: 

I remember with my lb i never tested early - maybe it'll bring me luck not testing before i should?? I can enjoy being pupo then :D xx


----------



## Plex

Scerena - how do u get ur journal link like that? I can only get the full link and its annoying!!! :haha: Ur help would be much appreciated :D xx


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry your fresh cycle didn't work Plex :( 
I really really hope the FET is it for you!!


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun!! 

How are you all getting on with ur lil bubbas? I can imagine :cloud9: theres something so very special about babies and toddlers!! xx


----------



## charlie00134

Getting used to sleeping in installments lol She's getting much much better though. 3 weeks tomorrow, going so fast!


----------



## scerena

Sorry I'm rarely on! But thought I'd keep checking in! Especially with plex being PUPO I'm crossing EVERYTHING!!!

*plex* I can't remember my friend done it! I will look on google later for you :) hope you're doing well? 

Doing fine with bubba thanks she's 6 months now :saywhat: cannot believe she is half a year already!

*charlie* aww glad to hear you're getting use to the sleep pattern :) hope you and bubba are well?

*betty & 4magpies* hope you and bubbas are all well?


----------



## Plex

Scerena -blimey!!! 6 months??????!!!!!????? :D I still cant believe my lb is 3 now either - i start looking for school placements next month!! He's too young to go to school :cry: xx

Im now 6dp5dt, having lots of symptoms but really scared im out and this will be an almighty fail :( hopefully not but i cant stop thinking that way :nope: poas a couple of times today both bfn - i know its still early but i just cant help BUT test :dohh:

Charlie - I remember getting quite good at falling asleep quickly after a middle of the night feed lol think you have no choice about that though as your so exhausted! xx


----------



## Plex

Hiya, just thought id give a quick update - 

Im now 10dp5dt and STILL getting :bfn: spotting and generally feeling out and fed up. Had my beta yesterday and havent been told the results so have NO IDEA whats going on, although im pretty sure this cycle is done with. I have 2 more days till my 2nd beta but am not holding outmuch hope :( xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* I am so so sorry to hear this plex :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun - it did end up being a crap cycle and negative. Going for broke this last time now, starting in Oct/ Nov time. Hubbies has had bloods to check chromosones and to see if he's a cystic fybrosis carrier too. He's also starting on supplements to help improve his sperm (we dont think its an issue but it cant hurt). 

Im trying to muster up the will power to lose some weight over the next couple of months now :wacko: cant get in the right frame of mind though:nope: 

xxx


----------



## charlie00134

So sorry to hear it didn't work for you hun, I had everything crossed!

Sorry I've been missing, I've been so caught up in our little world.


----------



## scerena

How are you all???? Hope everyone & babies are well???

*plex* your cycle is coming up soon? Hope you're ok?


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry your cycle was a bfn plex xxx

We've had quite a tough time with Arabella being ill but finally getting sorted now I think. She's 4 months now and we are settled in Essex xx


----------



## charlie00134

How is everyone? xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: Charlie we are good thank you :) how are you & Ruby?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey, 

I'm ok!, currently 10 weeks pregnant with a natural pregnancy god knows how that happened with matts sperm only being at 3% motility. Hopefully I'll get to take home this baby.

Hope your all well x


----------



## Plex

:hi: Congratulations on being 10 weeks Zoie :D xx

Charlie - Ive about lost my voice :grr: am just gearing up for our fourth and final round - starting the 29th October. Its good to be in a little baby bubble, the time goes far too quickly xx

Scerena - Cant believe lil shanaya is nearly 9months old! Do u think u'll be going back to have any more? Did you have any frosties? xx

Becca - Sorry to hear ur lil arabella has been poorly, glad things are looking like they are sorted now though! When did u move to Essex? xx

Im on northisterone until next thursday, then its waiting until af makes an appearence to start! Ive been soo unhealthy, not been doing anything right, fertility wise - i just give up! I just figure, ive tried my damndest every cycle to get nowhere, so im just gunna wing it this time :D


----------



## charlie00134

Congratulatins on being 10 weeks Zoie :)
Hope this cycle is it for you Plex!

Ruby's a little under the weather so we're deciding whether to go to the chemist :( think it's just a cold


----------



## Plex

Theres a lot going around at the moment, Sams got an awful cold/cough - calpol is our best friend :D Has Ruby started teething yet? xx


----------



## charlie00134

She's been teething since about 2 months :( poor sausage. So she's got a double whammy at the moment. Trying to get her to have a nap now so she doesn't fall asleep in an hour.


----------



## Plex

:( poor thing - i know sam had trouble sleeping when he was cutting teeth - he also had really bad nappy rash too :( they do suffer sometimes xx


----------



## bettybee1

Omg congratulations zoie ! Hope everyone else is well !!! 

I can't believe Joel is 15 weeks crazy !!!! He's in nursery now :( feel mean but will be worth it when am qualified !!! Xx


----------



## Plex

Betty - Gosh 15wks already?? How long do u have left till ur qualified? hows things with u? xx


----------



## charlie00134

Betty, Joel is 1 1/2 hours younger than Roo, that's crazy close!


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
S was 9 months old yesterday time is going crazy fast :( wish it would slow down a little! 

*zoie* CONGRATULATIONS Hun :hugs:

*charlie* S has a cold too it's going around! Hope Ruby feels better soon :hugs:

*plex* fx'd tightly for you for this cycle!!! Hopefully the relaxed approach will help you this time :hugs:

*betty* aw it will for sure be worth it once you're qualified :)


----------



## bettybee1

Plex - 18months could cry thinking about it !!! 
I have my fingerscrossed for you this cycle xxx

Serena- can't believe she is 9months it's mental crazy how. Fast time goes ? You think you will use your frosties or are you blissfully content ! 

Charlie- gosh there very close !!!!!! Strange we had Ivf 1-2 days apart then gave birth same morning !!!!!! Do you feel fully recovered ? 


I still feel very much traumatised by my birth experience but hopefully that will disappear with more time ! Joel does not sleep at all ! He has about 30 min total in the day and on a night about 6-8 hours but all broken up between 6-6am ! He's got severe acid reflux and pukes constantly ! This is new to me as my daughter was bad but no where near like this ! He just never seems content ! Hoping he settles very soon ! X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls had a private scan today, baby is measuring a little behind but that's ok I must have ovulated late

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141019_154645.jpg

This is completely bizarre, that we made this. I feel like this is not how babies are made :haha:


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* LOVE your scan photo :) I bet it feels weird getting a natural bfp!!! I'm so happy for you both :hugs:

*betty* I won't use my frosties I've never wanted to do another cycle of IVF... But if it happened naturally (which it won't) then that's fine :) my cycles never returned after birth but I did take the pill for a few months...
Plus I don't think I could give birth again it was scary with the tons of blood loss, ventuose, being cut, a ton of stitches & S heart rate!

9 months has flown right! So has your 15weeks! Days become months so quickly!

S had reflux it's horrible isn't it :( 
As for sleep S has become unsettled after sleeping through the night but the health visitor said it's completely normal :(


----------



## Plex

Serena - I cant believe my little boy is almost 3 and a half! I dont want him to grow up yet its happening so quicky - every day he's changing. Its scary as Shanaya will soon be walking! xx

Betty - Ouch! 18 months!!! Is the workload massive? I really hope you sail through that hun! 
Bet ur exhausted with him hardly sleeping :( is there anything he can have for that? xx


----------



## Plex

Zoie - lovely scan picture hun :D xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* 3 and a half! Time has flown hasn't it! I swear I remember you talking about him when he was like 2! Bless him time does fly doesn't it!

I know she's been cruising around and pulling up on furniture for a couple of months now but I don't think she's got the balance just yet... She does let go for a few seconds but don't think we are there just yet! I'm in no rush hard keeping an eye on her crawling everywhere lol!


----------



## Plex

:haha: i remember feeling JUST like that. I actually missed the days when he stayed where i put him :dohh: lolol

I think he mustve been somewhere near that age, maybe younger? Hes a little comedian now :D pulls the funniest faces! Its great to be able to really do things together like play snap or hide and seek. I do really miss him being little, but love him at this age too! I dont want him to turn into a moody teenager! lolol thats less than 10yrs away - too soon! 

Dont wanna scare you but Sam went from crawling to walking in just over a month - so she cud be very close to walking :D and its amazing how quickly they want to run too. 

Get me, im all nostalgic now (sorry for rambling!) xx


----------



## Plex

just looked back and he was 1 and a half when i first posted on this thread - good guess Scerena! Cant believe it was that long ago xx


----------



## scerena

*plex* Shanaya has been crawling since 6 months but crawling fast since 7 months... She doesn't look like she can balance properly without holding on for long but like you said it just happens! I walked at 9 months, when did Sam walk? Scary to think of her walking I want her to remain my baby forever!!!

Ahhhh I was close :) wow cannot believe them 2 years have flown by! Aw bless I bet you love his age though having little conversations with him etc <3


----------



## Plex

Sam was crawling at 11 months then walking just past his first birthday - i was so lucky to catch the moment on video :cloud9: he'd made a couple of attempts at very short distances then walked to me! lovely moment :D

When he started walking he no longer wanted cuddles or to sit on my knee. I was heartbroken! That part lasted 6mths-1yr then he was back to being my cuddly boy - think walking and running had gotten a bit 'old hat ' for him by that stage :haha: 

He loves cuddles now. I sometimes think 'but i have to do such and such' then i remember that they are not little for long and just pick him up or cuddle him for as long as he wants :D

They grow up too quick thats for sure, although i'd never wish infertility on ANYONE i think it makes us appreciate everything about our babies all the more :) 

xx


----------



## scerena

I think that it for sure does make us appreciate more! S is like that now- hardly any cuddles :( I really hope that she starts cuddling me more again soon... It's lovely that he wants cuddles now again though :)

How cute you caught him walking on camera! I'm the same trying to catch everything on camera!

Eeeeek not long now until you start!!!


----------



## Plex

Im actually getting excited now :dohh: wish id make my own damn mind up! 9 days and counting till my baseline scan! Just hope it works cos we've broken the bank to get this far :( no more funds after this one. 

Im the same - i love my phone, carry it everywhere as u never know when theyre going to do something so cute u just have to get it on camera to show everyone else!! x


----------



## scerena

I have everything crossed for you Hun that this cycle is your cycle as you certainly deserve this :hugs:

You taking the same meds this cycle? Or are they trying different ones?


----------



## Plex

Thanks! I certainly hope this one works :hugs: 

Im on quite a list of stuff actually - 

menopur 300iu
cetrotide
augmentin - antibiotic
lubion - progerterone injection
utrogestan - progesterone tablet
prednisolone - steroid
aspirin
clexane - heparin

its an expensive job :wacko:

Its the same as the last cycle but we're doing ICSI too this time. In January we were on menopur, cetrotide and cyclogest. Im allergic to the cyclogest hence the injection and tablet progesterone. The aspirin and clexane are for my clotting disorder. Antibiotic and steroid just in case lol we think thats all bases covered!

Not sure what to expect this time as nothings seems to be a given for us lol I'll update on here though :thumbup: hopefully itll be good news :D xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Everything crossed for you Plex!!! I hope your BFP is on it's way to you!!, or maybe a double trouble BFP :D

You do seen to have all bases covered :D x


----------



## Plex

lol thanks Zoie! :hugs: i wish i could just see into the future so i could mentally prepare myself yunno? We have a great consultant looking after us so its all good! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ah well if you ever find a crystal ball, can I use it :haha:

Glad to hear your being well looked after :) x


----------



## scerena

*plex* Sounds like you're on a lot of meds so hopefully this cycle is your cycle :)

We done ICSI so fx'd that's all you need as it will be the good :spermy: chosen!

*zoie* how are you feeling Hun?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nausea is kicking my butt!! It's so much worse than last time but I can find relief easier this time. I'm still awaiting my consultant appointment for my stitch but it should be getting done soon. 

Only 6 weeks until my gender scan :D


----------



## scerena

*zoie* how exciting! Are you going private? I did as I couldn't wait!!! Nausea is horrible isn't it! I use to feel sick all the time but I couldn't physically be sick which was horrible!

Fx'd you get your stitch appointment soon :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am going private!, I did last time too. Can't wait to know :D


----------



## scerena

I was the same far to impatient :haha: how exciting! Any guesses at to gender?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Everyone seems to think its a girl, because my pregnancy is so different from last time. I don't mind though :) I was want my forever rainbow baby.


----------



## charlie00134

Today is 1 year since I found out my IVF had worked :O where has the year gone?

We're going to have another I think but we're hoping it might happen naturally this time, fingers crossed. I need to lose weight and save money first. 

Is anyone else considering donating? If I can lose enough weight I plan on doing a full donation and putting the compensation into Ruby's account.

I'm glad this pregnancy is going well Zoie. Sorry to hear your lo is struggling Betty :( and walking soon Scerena, scary!


----------



## scerena

My cycles have far from regulated after having S! Everyone said when you have a baby you go back to normal, ummmm not me lol! 

Just had a 48 day cycle! No idea about ovulation, I'm just tracking af for now! I did take the pill after having S though so that might be the reason but my body has always been screwed!

*zoie* awww glad it's all going well for you and whatever the gender is he/she will be your special baby <3 it's so exciting finding out the gender though I'm excited for you :)

*charlie* it is scary time flies by! S has been cruising for a couple of months now time is going far to fast! How is Ruby? Nearly 4 months already!!! 

I'm not donating I don't want any type of IVF or anything again for me... How lovely though what you're doing though and putting he funds in Ruby's account :)

Fx'd you get your bfp naturally :)


----------



## charlie00134

She was 4 months yesterday and is trying hard to roll back to front and sit. I don't know where my teeny went!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1414962060006.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## scerena

Awwww *charlie* Ruby is absolutely gorgeous <3 they grow so quickly don't they it's so scary! Once she rolls it's sitting and then crawling and then trying to walk it all happens within months I wish time would slow down a little!

*plex* how are things going?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

12 weeks :)

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141103_190118.jpg


----------



## Plex

Zoie - :cloud9: lovely scan picture xx

Charlie - Rosie is sooo cute! So much change in 4 months xx

Im now on my 6th day of stim injections, started cetrotide yesterday. Have my first stim scan wed to see whats happening in there :D Dont know what to think :shrug: seriously not trying to think too much about this all but its SOOOOO damned difficult :dohh:


----------



## scerena

*zoie* lovely scan picture <3

*plex* crossing everything for your scan Hun :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have everything crossed for you Plex!!! Xxx


----------



## charlie00134

Keeping my fingers firmly crossed Plex.


----------



## Plex

Had my first stim scan - i now have 11 follicles growing (up from 8 on the baseline scan) i have 5 at about 13/13.5mm, x2 at 10mm, x2 at 9mm, a 8mm and 8.5mm. I still have 5 days of stim left - all kinda looks good so far, hopefully we're looking at at least 4 eggs, hopefully :) egg collection is next wednesday, another scan on fri then mon to see how things are going on :)

Thanks for the good wishes for the cycle :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That sounds great!! Everything is tightly crossed you get some fantastic eggys :D x


----------



## scerena

Sounds like everything is going great! Nice amount of follicles too :) crossing everything for you that the others catch up fx'd as you've still a few days of stims yet :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:hugs: thanks! will update 2moro after my next scan xxx


----------



## Lilmisslis

Hello I hope you don't mind me jumping in :) I'm with the crgw clinic and I had my blood tests yesterday to try and egg share, anyone else with the crgw ? X


----------



## scerena

*lilmisslis* :hi: welcome to the thread- the only person we have left cycling is plex...

Good luck with your cycle :) how have CGRW been so far?

*plex* looking forward to your update tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Lilmisslis

Thank you, the crgw are lovely :) I was on clomid and I fell pregnant on my last cycle I was allowed but I had an early mc, so they offered me iui or ivf, I always wanted to egg share so makes sense for me to do it now while having the ivf, the iui rates just put me off xx


----------



## scerena

I understand what you mean- I skipped iui too and went for IVF as it's a much better success rate :)

Egg sharing is such a lovely thing to do for yourself and for the recipient- giving her the chance to be a mother which she may never of had without egg sharers :)

I'm glad that your clinic are nice :)


----------



## Lilmisslis

Thank you :) I hope my bloods come back ok and I can do it, knowing what it's like to struggle to ttc I can't imagine not having any eggs and if no one donated then they would have no chance, I have to wait 5 weeks for my results though! It's going to go by so slowly! X


----------



## scerena

It does go slow but try to keep yourself occupied somehow (easier said than done)! Fx'd it doesn't drag too much for you :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Lilmiss - :hi: good luck with the egg sharing. The tests do sometimes come back quicker than you think - they give the worst case scenario for results coming back i think. I know for my karotyping they said it would be 6 months! But it was sooner than that. I think hubbies karotyping was 7 weeks to come back when they said a minimum of 10 for him (dont know why the difference in timescales??? lol

Hope theyre back soon for you, i know the waiting is unbareable as u just want to know! 

Like Scerena says, its a wonderful thing to share your eggs - giving a very special gift to someone who would not be able to have a child otherwise the chance xx


----------



## Plex

Had my second scan yesterday - 

I now have 14 follicles - 10 lead, ranging from 12-17mm and 4 at 7/8mm. Happy with that! 

Dont really feel any different except feeling a bit sick and shattered! 

Egg collection will be on wednesday - hopefully we get a better fert rate this time round, well a fert rate to begin with will be good!! xx


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news sounds like you have a fab number of follicles :dance: gl for Wednesday Hun!


----------



## bettybee1

Charlie- she is gorgeous !!! 

Serena- you had such a bad time during your cycle aswell fainting etc can see why you don't want to ever attempt anything Ivf again!!!

Plex - wow sounds like you have a lovely amount fingerscrossed for you :) !!!!

Zoie- your scan is ace !! Hope ur feeling okay x



Afm- I might donate again without treatment myself ! I don't think I'll have Ivf for me again, it's costs too much and was wacky! 
If I get pregnant naturally then that will be fine !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bettybee1

That was Joel the other day !!!



And this one was from a few weeks ago but melts my heart !! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Plex

Thanks! :hugs: Im starting to, secretly, get a bit excited. Not long left now and itll soon be here! xx

Joel is gorgeous!!! so big already - i still think its amazing how quickly our kids grow :) xx


----------



## scerena

*betty* awwwww what a gorgeous little boy <3 he's lovely :) 

Yes after the fainting etc I just don't want too... Like you I'm not trying but if it happened then it happened. Right now I can't even imagine having anymore kids but what will be will be!

*plex* it's so hard not to get excited especially when everything is going well and looking good :) you've done great producing all them follicles too!


----------



## bettybee1

I love him so much ! He's ace ! Apart from never sleeping and sick all te time haha!!! 

Serena- have you any pictures of your lo? 


Plex - it's good to be exited ! For some reson with Joel's cycle I was very exited even tho it had failed 2x before I had this feeling like oh shit why would it work on 3rd attempt when it had failed I was 21 for god sake lol ! 

But after transfer I felt really positive and knew it had worked !!! Xxx


----------



## scerena

*does anyone have an Instagram account if so I will put my details on here would be good to see photos of our kids etc *

*betty* aw he is so adorable :) S was a very sick baby she had reflux she's rarely sick now thankfully she grew out of it eventually! 

Here's a photo of her <3


----------



## charlie00134

Plex, how's it going??????

My instagram is charlie00134


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was wondering how your getting on too Plex!! Looks like you'll be testing soon!!! All my fingers and toes crossed for you!! X


----------



## Plex

:hugs: thanks for thinking of me girls xxx

Unfortunately it didnt work for us again :( we're moving onto adoption now as, well financially speaking, we're stoney broke! Starting to feel a bit numb now, but think ive cried all my emotions away for the time being :( 

xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh Plex :( so so sorry hunny!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I'm so sorry to hear this plex :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## charlie00134

So so sorry to hear this Plex! But on a positive note adoption would be incredibly rewarding and would give a child a much needed home


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I hope you're all well? :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm great 19 weeks now so a week further than I got last time 5 weeks to viability it's going to be a long January. 

Both me and this baby boy are doing great had another scan today and he is perfect.

How are you all ladies??


----------



## scerena

*misszoie* congratulations on expecting a baby boy :dance: I'm so glad that you have gone over a week than you did last time and I hope January rushes by for you :hugs: 

We are good thank you! S is 1 next month :saywhat: crazy how fast time has gone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Omg can't believe she is so close to being a 1 year old!! That's insane!, doesn't feel like 5 minutes since you were being matched!!.


----------



## Pookieljb

Lilmisslis said:


> Thank you, the crgw are lovely :) I was on clomid and I fell pregnant on my last cycle I was allowed but I had an early mc, so they offered me iui or ivf, I always wanted to egg share so makes sense for me to do it now while having the ivf, the iui rates just put me off xx

Hi Lilmisslis, I am hoping to get an appointment with CRGW this month to discuss egg share & ICSI, what's your experience with CRGW been so far and what did you have to do at your first appointment etc? What was the name of the person you saw? Thanks (sorry so many questions)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey, how is everyone doing??? 

I've had my baby we are still in the neonatal unit but he is healthy just small and over 3 weeks old now!!!


----------



## scerena

Awww congratulations misszoie :wohoo:

Was he 5 weeks early? Awww 4lb so tiny! I'm glad he is doing just fine and that you've finally got your little miracle <3

How was the birth? And how are you feeling???


----------



## Plex

Zoie - :happydance: omg! amazing ur bubas here already - hope u are both doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He was 8 weeks 2 days early!, couldn't wait to meet us lol. He will be a month old on Saturday.

I was in labor for a few days and just thought I was having a lot of braxton hicks and being a wimp lol. 

Unfortunately I had to have an emergency c section as Wyatt was breech with the cord warped round him, he was in a right good tangle it was round his back and round his leg twice!.

His early arrival wasn't related to the stitch either as it held fantastically even through actual labor but the bladder infection i had that went untreated for two months!. I ended up having an irritated uterus which sent me into labor. 

Anyway the csection saved his life and he is perfect and healthy. I've managed to exclusively breastfeed him too, so proud of the way he has taken to it!. Here are some pictures 

The day he was born

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150321_075101.jpg

Off his ventilator <3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150324_185546.jpg

And here he is just a few days ago.

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/04c47f30b93eb812a0a969149a428a22.jpg


----------



## scerena

Awwww he is an absolute beauty!!!! <3 congratulations!!! Very strong little boy sounds like he has done fantastic bless him :)

That must have been scary 1. Going into labour so early and 2. With the umbilical cord being all tangled around him :hugs: so glad that everything was ok and they done the c section and saved his life :hugs:

Hope you're healing well after your section too? :hugs:

When are you hoping to have him home with you?


----------



## bettybee1

How is everyone ? 

Zoie he's gorgeous ! Yoh had a very traumatic time so glad he is doing fab tho! Hope your all well xx


----------



## bettybee1

We went back to a different Ivf clinic as luke wants one more!! 

Anyway he had a semen test and now it's normal !!! How can that even happen !! Crazy! So glad I haven't go near me when it's ov time ! X


----------



## scerena

*betty* how exciting that you're going to try for one more :) are you doing IVF or going to try naturally now his :spermy: are fine???


----------



## Plex

Zoie - he is soooooo cute!!!!! <3 have they said when he can come home? scary labour but totally worth the outcome :hugs: xxx

Betty - Excellent news about ur hubbies SA :D fxd for a :bfp: soon :D xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you ladies!, We came home on the 15th of April :D Wyatt is doing fantastically and as of yesterday he weighed 1.900kg (4lbs 3oz) :happydance: 

Hes still exclusively breastfeeding like a champ!

We are so totally in love with him :cloud9:

We're even thinking about #2 already :haha:



scerena said:


> Awwww he is an absolute beauty!!!! <3 congratulations!!! Very strong little boy sounds like he has done fantastic bless him :)
> 
> That must have been scary 1. Going into labour so early and 2. With the umbilical cord being all tangled around him :hugs: so glad that everything was ok and they done the c section and saved his life :hugs:
> 
> Hope you're healing well after your section too? :hugs:
> 
> When are you hoping to have him home with you?

The first week was tough because they had to extend the csection cut in theatre to get him out because he was so far over in my right side and that bit that came over almost onto my hip bone really hurt for a while but almost 5 weeks after and im 99% back to my usual self :)




bettybee1 said:


> How is everyone ?
> 
> Zoie he's gorgeous ! Yoh had a very traumatic time so glad he is doing fab tho! Hope your all well xx

We are doing great! :D Thank you!



bettybee1 said:


> We went back to a different Ivf clinic as luke wants one more!!
> 
> Anyway he had a semen test and now it's normal !!! How can that even happen !! Crazy! So glad I haven't go near me when it's ov time ! X

I think this is what happened to us!!, Wyatt was conceived "naturally" when we had IVF Matthews sperm motility was only 3% we struggled to get fertilisation even with the IVF!.




Plex said:


> Zoie - he is soooooo cute!!!!! <3 have they said when he can come home? scary labour but totally worth the outcome :hugs: xxx
> 
> Betty - Excellent news about ur hubbies SA :D fxd for a :bfp: soon :D xx

Thank you Plex :D

Heres some updated photos for you all <3 the faces he pull are hilarious!

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag3/ForWyattLeo/Mobile%20Uploads/20150421_110519_zpsrlleq6ym.jpg~original

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag3/ForWyattLeo/Mobile%20Uploads/20150421_101253_zpse6aj6xax.jpg~original

Excuse the mess around this one :haha: we had just gotten up and DH was still in bed!
https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag3/ForWyattLeo/Mobile%20Uploads/20150419_113403_zpshk4gijfs.jpg~original


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi ladies!

I was just looking through some of my posts from 2013 and stumbled across this thread. I recognised so many names that I thought I would say hi to everyone!

*Zoie* am so delighted with the news about Wyatt. It sounds like you had a pretty traumatic time when he was born. Thank goodness he is ok. He is absolutely gorgeous.

*Betty* so I am not the only one to be trying for number two.... When are you thinking of starting. What great news if you can avoid IVF. I can't remember if you had any frosties from last time round?

*Charlie* how are things with you? Does your partner's daughter get on well with your little girl? I remember you were worried that all she would want to dress her in would be pink frilly tutus!

*Plex* am so sorry to hear about your last round of IVF. I hope the embryo adoption works out for you :hugs:

*Scerena* can't believe your little one is fast approaching 18 months! Where has the time gone?!

Our little man is 9 months old tomorrow. He is very cheeky and quite hard work. He's not showing any signs of walking yet and hasn't quite managed to crawl. He seems to get where he needs to go by rolling. He does, however, have 6 little teeth. His nickname is Podge as his waistline expanded rapidly since starting on solids!

We have just undergone a second round of IVF. Whilst we still have three frozen embryos of varying qualify we would ideally like to have at least three children so I thought it best to do a fresh round now whilst I am still relatively young (35) and save for the frozen ones for later. I had hoped that we would get a better response this time as we were privately treated rather than on the NHS and had more consultant input, better drugs etc etc, but we only obtained 11 eggs of which only 6 were mature only 2 fertilised via ICSI and neither of which made it past day 4. So we got nothing from this round and had to defrost one of our frozen embryos. I'm currently 5dp5dt and feeling quite negative about the whole thing. It seems my AMH levels have dropped from 18.1 to 10.1 in 18 months, which is frightening. Am anticipating having to do another round in June, which with a young baby is pretty exhausting. Still, it will all be worth it if we manage to get a sibling for him


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HEY FRUSTRATED!!

Congrats on being 5dpt!! Everything crossed its a sticky one!!. It sucks you didnt get any embys from your cycle

Hope your other wise doing well xxxxx


----------



## scerena

Good luck *frustrated*!!! Crossing everything for you! When's OTD???

Sorry to hear none of your embryos made it :( must have been quite hard on you :hugs: fx'd this cycle is all you need and that you don't even have to think of another in July!

I can only imaging how exhausting an IVF cycle is with a LO!

Aww he sounds lovely and healthy your LO how cute <3

*zoie* HOW BEAUTIFUL <3 <3 love the photos!!! Also glad to hear that you're nearly feelin back to yourself :) brilliant news that he is back home too :)


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks *Zoie* and *Scerena*!

Last time I tested at 8dp5dt, which would equate to this Saturday. Am not sure whether I will wait a little longer this time round, perhaps until Monday. My official test date isn't until 3rd May!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just checking in. 

We are going in for more IVF in September. Hoping for #2!

Bella is now 14 months!


----------



## Frustrated1

Good luck *4magpies*! Are you planning to have a fresh or frozen cycle? 

My son turned 1 two days ago and we are expecting our second on New Year's Day. We have two embies from my first cycle left in the freezer, although not of great quality, so we will try again next summer with those. That will probably be me done then as I don't really want to undergo another fresh round so hoping we can get at least another one from those two. It's going to be a busy house with two babies under 18 months


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Frustrated!! 

Good luck 4!! 

Wyatt is 18 weeks old now :O going to fast and we are also looking forward to trying again!! Although I've got to wait until march lol


----------



## 4magpies

Congrats frustrated. 

No we didn't get any frozen so fresh all over again. Dreading it!


----------



## Frustrated1

I know how you feel. It's harder with a young baby than it was first time round. Our second fresh round was a disaster and didn't result in any blasts. Thankfully we had a frozen one that we could put back in. I've said that I don't want to undergo another fresh round, but I imagine that if I get my heart set on a third child and we don't have success with our two frozen blasts then I might be tempted to try again. Never say never. Good luck. I hope your cycle goes well.


----------



## 4magpies

It's more because I got really bad OHSS last time round to be honest. Not too phased about the actual cycle.

Doing short protocol this time so looking forward to not having to down reg!!


----------



## bettybee1

Congratulations frustrated !!!!! 

4maggpies - We did fresh round in June and I collected 44 eggs ! I ended up i hospital 2 days later with very bad ohss ! I could literally hear the fluid going round my tummy!
Good luck on yor next cucle though! 


We obviously had to freeze coz I was bad so we are currently starting FET on estrogen patches ! Transfer est 13th August! 

Also ladies my 3 cycles I did for my little boy I never got any frozen this time I have 3 !!! Xx


----------



## 4magpies

We are using a trial drug trigger this time which should stop OHSS! I only got it when I got pregnant last time. Hopefully this new drug stops me getting it.


----------



## bettybee1

You doing the Kippsten trial ? 

Yeah I got it mildly when I got pregnant last time too nothing like this time was horrendous !!!


----------



## 4magpies

Yes kisspeptin.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## scerena

:hi: all

We are starting a medicated FET on my next af as we have two blasts to use and we are wanting a sibling for S :)

I'm excited & scared lol! 

Got my meds today... Now to wait for af I'm CD22 so no clue when af will come :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh brilliant scerena!! Are you transferring both?? X


----------



## scerena

:hi: *zoie* yes we are going to transfer both if they survuve the thaw... I'm so worried I will have none to transfer :/

How are you and Wyatt?


----------



## nlk

Hi girls :) hope you don't mind me dropping in! Just wanted to stop by and say hi...We're also starting to think about the possibility of having a sibling for Oscar. We have 2 embryos frozen, which I have all my hopes pinned on because I've been told I won't be able to go through another fresh cycle, after the reaction I ended up having last time :( so it's FET or nothing! It's a scary thought. I'm sad that I won't be able to do a fresh cycle again though...makes my frosties seem all the more precious!

Hope you're all doing well (and that you remember me!) Xx


----------



## scerena

:hi: *nlk* good to see you back :) how are you? We are just gearing up for our FET I too have two frosties :)
Like you this our last shot no more IVF after this!

When are you considering doing your FET?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

scerena said:


> :hi: *zoie* yes we are going to transfer both if they survuve the thaw... I'm so worried I will have none to transfer :/
> 
> How are you and Wyatt?

Fantastic!! Fingers crossed :baby::baby:

We are brilliant, Wyatt is such a happy healthy little boy I can't believe how lucky I am to be his mummy!! :cloud9: I can't believe he is 7 Months old!! Only 5 months until we start TTC! :happydance: We are going to TTC for 2-3 years then go back to the clinic to start the prosses of egg sharing again.


----------



## 4magpies

Hey guys. Egg sharing again. First app is 2 weeks away. Anyone shared twice? I'm assuming I won't have to do my karotyping & CF again?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Hun!, hope your well :)

I'm not sure about having to do the tests again but I'd assume there'd be time limit between cycles. Xxx

Afm Wyatt is 13 months old! Where has the time gone!!


----------



## Plex

Heya girls :) 

time flies, and so much has happened since we all started talking on here! Zoie, i am so thrilled for you, that picture of Wyatt on ur profile pic is so cute! cannot believe he is 13m old! 

Magpies - Good luck with ur next cycle huni - the cf and karotyping you wont have done again as nothing will have changed as its genetic. 

hope u are all doing well, how are ur little ones? Im fuzzy over the exact date so excuse me about that how old are they too? im curious as the time is just slipping by at the moment

sorry this is quite brief, just wanted to pop by to say hi! xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hi 4 magpies 

Yes I've done it twice didn't need to re do everything !!! 

Just normal virus immuno testing etc. 


I had my 3rd child on the 16th-3-16 

She's 7 weeks old now only a tiny 6lb still as she was 7weeks early xx


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks Betty. I've been today and no need to redo karotyping or CF as you said. I've just had AMH done. Been accepted pending result. 

They're asking my recipient this week if I she wants to use me again hopefully she says yes then we will start treatment pretty quickly. If not will be a couple of months wait for a match x


----------



## scerena

:hi: everyone :)
Well after my FET I had a miscarriage in December which left me deverstated, I have now picked myself back up and I should hopefully be doing a round of IVF in June sometimes! 

*Zoie* have you started ttc against now then? 

*Betty* CONGRATULATIONS on your baby girl :) how is she doing?? How come she was 7 weeks early?

*4magpies* that is great news! We may cycle together!

*Plex* great to hear from you :) I hope you're well? I see your lb is nearly 5!!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hi scerena!

Good luck. I doubt mine will be as soon as June but I can dream. Lol. I'm not really bothered when it is now, I'm just happy in the knowledge it will happen at some point.


----------



## 4magpies

I also feel much more confident about this next cycle. Back on long protocol, and starting on much higher stims. Around 150-187.5. Much happier about that because that's what I think I needed last time but they would only let me do 112.5.


----------



## bettybee1

Wow so glad your having another bash at Ivf Hun honest it's not nice I had over stim last time 40+ eggs 2 litres fluid in tummy !!! 
But it's worth it!! 

My waters started leaking at 29weeks!!! I think I had either worked too much or picked up something as I was working in a&e !! They kept it going till 33+4 When they induced me coz my waters turned green! 

She was born with spesis , respertory distress , jaundice , poor little might ! She's been in hosptial all this week aswel due to loosing weight ! Only 6lb 4oz and she's 8week now x


----------



## 4magpies

Yes I had OHSS first cycle. Was hospitalised. 

Luckily though the remainder of my pregnancy was lovely.


----------

